#ubuntu+1 2008-01-14
<PriceChild> twb, we are far from RC stage
<PriceChild> twb, we just reached alpha3
<PriceChild> twb, cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy should do it
<twb> Thanks.
<twb> (I'm doing a site rollout that will take months, so the plan is to end up deploying hardy, because it's LTS.  I want to start finding bugs  sooner rather than later.)
<twb> None of the CDs are live CDs *without* X, right?
<twb> That is, the server and alternate CDs use d-i?
<twb> (Since they have jigdo files I'm guessing that's still the case.)
<darksky0> hi
<dewdude> can i force update manager to use a cd-rom source? i've got hardy on CD but can't seem to get gutsy to upgrade from it
<Pici> dewdude: You can only upgrade from Alternate CDs.
<dewdude> this is an alternate CD.
<dewdude> i did get the window once....and i started going through it, but then it wanted to update from web, and, after seeing the download size, i didn't feel like really waiting..so i aborted the process and i haven't been able to get the upgrade option back when i inserted the CD
<Pici> System>Admininstration>Software Sources should let you add a repo from a CD
<dewdude> ok, so i just need to add the repo and it'll upgrade for me?
<dewdude> "To install from a CD/DVD, insert the medium in to the drive"
<dewdude> and the disc is in there...all it does wehn i insert it is bring up file browser.
<dewdude> oh, nevermind, i see the add cd-rom button
<dewdude> nope....still not what i want.
<UnNaturalHigh> dewdude, you don't have internet access?
<dewdude> it's slow.
<dewdude> really freakin slow.
<dewdude> and the chance of getting anything faster is zilch to nada.
<UnNaturalHigh> dewdude, I hope this is a test system you are installing on and not some production system
<dewdude> if by production you mean something vital
<dewdude> which...this isn't.
<dewdude> just a laptop i play around with stuff on.
<UnNaturalHigh> just wipe you hard disk and install fresh onto it then
<UnNaturalHigh> *your
<dewdude> yeah..that was my thought
<UnNaturalHigh> dewdude, do you still reside on dialup?
<dewdude> no.
<dewdude> DSL.
<dewdude> 768/128
<UnNaturalHigh> thats not slow, lol
<dewdude> yes it is.
<UnNaturalHigh> just let it upgrade over night
<dewdude> when everyone else around you has 10mbit from comcast it is.
<dewdude> well
<dewdude> that would be pointless.
<dewdude> i have a CD
<dewdude> why redownload data i already have?
<dewdude> i'll just wipe the drive and fresh format.
<dewdude> i could of probably done that by now rather than figuring out how to get that nice upgrade window back
<MGrunde> Is there a workaround for the apparmor error with Alpha 2/3?
<articpenguin3800> when are the most updates issued at night or day?
<RAOF> Neither.
<RAOF> The publisher runs every 15 minutes, if I remember correctly.
<crdlb> particularly since that varies for each of the developers :)
<RAOF> And since there are devs all over the world, there's usually a pretty steady supply of updates.
<articpenguin3800> i was up all night last night fixing my hardy breakage
<DarkMageZ> (gnome) if i've got an application up. then i unminimize one from the tray. the first application is on top with focus. how do i change this so the unminimized app is on top with focus?
<DanaG> wtf?  The shortcut "<Shift><Control><Alt><Super>space" cannot be used because it will become unusable to type using this key.  Please try with a key such as Control, Alt or Shift at the same time.
<DanaG> I started with super-space, and went all the way to that.
<DanaG> Works fine if I set it with gconf-editor.
<DanaG> And now I'll stop accidentally hitting alt-f4 instead of alt-f3.
<crdlb> where were you trying to set that?
<DanaG> In deskbar-applet.
<hydrogen> DanaG: well, you know.. its fairly common for people to hold down all those keys at once
<DanaG> I'm using the old version that's actually still a deskBAR.
<hydrogen> I know I do it every time I type
<DanaG> How about super-space?
<hydrogen> well, if i hit ctrl+alt+shift+super+space, I'm obviously htting super+space
<hydrogen> Thankfully gnomes wonderful usabilty intervenes and makes sure you can still type
<DanaG> I mean, it would not allow that shortcut.
<DanaG> When I set it manually, it works perfectly fine.
<hydrogen> I don't think you are allowed to complain about bugs when you intentionally use old versions of software
<hydrogen> I'm pretty sure thats a rule
<DanaG> Well, the new version of deskbar is 'unfit for purpose', in my mind.
<DanaG> Don't worry, I won't try to file a bug on the old version.
<Helvasca> I just started dling Alpha 3 :)
<m1ke> Can you upgrade a 32bit to 64bit 7.10+ without reformating?
<hydrogen> no
<m1ke> why not?
<RAOF> Because all the packages are different.
<RAOF> Technically you might be able to do it... you'd need to do it in a couple of stages.  1{ install a 64bit kernel, and reboot. 2) use your existing 32bit system to run apt to remove & reinstall all the packages, making sure not to remove any package that the 32bit apt needs before it's finished.
<m1ke> Problem is, I want to upgrade to 64bit, but I dont want to nuke all my Vmserver stuff
<RAOF> Well...
<RAOF> That's kinda difficult.  You could back it up, then restore it on the other end.
<RAOF> But basically, you need to install the 64bit distro.  You can't upgrade.
<m1ke> damn
<Helvasca> Hey guys, just wondering what sorta stuff I could do to help with out any really programing experience
<m1ke> I have project for you
<RAOF> !contribute | Helvasca
<ubotu> Helvasca: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<m1ke> Helvasca, I would like to build a free global gaming network built on open source software.  I envision bringing together Linux, Windows, Macintosh, and other game consoles users in one integrated community.   This software running on your PC would allow you to play 'network' enabled games online for free.  Imagine a 'LAN' that went around the planet.  Load up favorite game and you can play with people all over the world.  You simply fi
<m1ke> re up our application, select what game you want to play, then it would find other users for you, and you are instant action.  You don't have to pay for expensive online gaming services anymore.
<jsmidt> anybody know if network-manager 7.0 will be out before its too late to be included in hardy?
<chowmeined> what happened to sshfs in hardy?
<chowmeined> nevermind.. didnt have universe
<flamesage> Huzzah.
 * flamesage magically appears.
<jussi01> hello :)
<flamesage> sup.
<jussi01> whats the prob?
<flamesage> Hmm? Nothing.
<flamesage> Just wanted to talk about Alpha 3.
<flamesage> I was wondering if the new sound system made it unstable?
<jussi01> heh... have you thought about #kubuntu-offtopic ;) :P
<flamesage> *sound server
<jussi01> pulse?
<flamesage> Yeah.
<jussi01> yeah, we had better go to -offtopic...
<flamesage> lol
<Gnine> upgrading to hardy fixed a no sound issue existing in gutsy
<Gnine> amd64 system
<Gnine> mpc51 high def
<jussi01> Gnine: :)
<Ryuho> Java: if you are in while loop, is there a line of code that would automatically get you out of the loop?
<theunixgeek> Where can I get a decent tutorial for the Anjuta IDE?
<Oli``> I get pink outlines around menus and tooltips. Is this a known issue?
<DarkMageZ> Oli``, issues are tracked on the bugtracker. i suspect your graphics card sucks ? see if turning off compiz helps.
<Oli``> DarkMageZ: It's a nvidia 8800 gts... last time I checked, they didn't suck =) But I'll give it a try...
<Oli``> DarkMageZ: I should add this is new to Hardy
<DarkMageZ> i remember seeing a similar effect on my i810. so i made a presumption. the nvidia 8800 gts is a nice card.
<Oli``> Well that's odd. Disabling Compiz fixes the issue completely - even after I re-enable Compiz
<DarkMageZ> it might only happen at startup.
<DarkMageZ> or when some random driver bug gets triggered.
<DarkMageZ> i doubt your card is running out of video ram
<Oli``> I blame the nvidia driver... this latest one is full of nasty little bugs
<DarkMageZ> hehe, don't worry. us ATi users are getting screwed over equally hard. our new drivers sound equally dodgy.
<hit> some package broken again or smth? my media keys aren't working again on keyboard
<WorkingOnWise> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WorkingOnWise> Fresh install of Hardy. All the updates in. Restricted driver manager say the restricted video drivers are not in use, but the box is checked. when i click the box, I get the error "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist." What do I do?
<WorkingOnWise>  Fresh install of Hardy. All the updates in. Restricted driver manager say the restricted video drivers are not in use, but the box is checked. when i click the box, I get the error "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist." What do I do?
<Gnine> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting, it really must not get auto-created now
<Hobbsee> WorkingOnWise: it means you don't have an xorg.conf anymore, so it's having trouble.
<nanonyme> Hobbsee, now/for now, whichever
<WorkingOnWise> it is a frsh installl. SO it didnt make one during setup?
<nanonyme> apparently not
<nanonyme> go create one? :)
<WorkingOnWise> nanonyme: sounds like a big bug to me...I'll have to go report it.
<nanonyme> sounds like something temporarily disabled to me
<nanonyme> but go report if you feel like it
<WorkingOnWise> whatever it is, the installer did it. Once I booted into it, I had to install restricted driver manager. the first time I ran it I got the error.
 * nanonyme shrugs
<nanonyme> i've been told to expect hardy to be broken so i do
<Gnine> nvidia works fine on hardy
<nanonyme> Gnine, hmm, is the xorg.conf generation linked to adapter being detected properly then?
<Hobbsee> r-m just need to be able to cope with the new xorg.
<nanonyme> hmm
<WorkingOnWise> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then r-m is working fine...i think. Shouldn't the Nvidia GeForce Go 6100 use nvidia-glx-new, not nvidia-glx?
<Gnine> i do not know. but i do know that it has not had any issues
<Gnine> feisty gave me incredible problems on xserver configuration but after gutsy i have not seen anything go wrong in that respect
<nanonyme> hmm, does hardy have the new xorg?
<WorkingOnWise> Gnine: I have ben breaking...um, er, running Hardy for a while now, but haven seen this problem. Once its all set up, Its great, as long as I dont do some profoundly n00bish thing to break it! :_
<WorkingOnWise> ")
<WorkingOnWise> :)
<WorkingOnWise> darn keys keep moving on me!
<nanonyme> scary
<WorkingOnWise> gotta restart and see if its working. ty
<WorkingOnWise> nanonyme: scary that my keys move?
<nanonyme> anyway, if hardy has the new xorg, X breakages are to be expected at various points of development
<peppo> hi. any PS3 users in here?
<peppo> considering trying an install of a daily
<peppo> since 7.10 miserable fails wrt to networking (ethernet) etc
<avatar_> hmm, ctrl-alt-l doesnt lock my screen anymore
<articpenguin3800> if i get a package that says no change is it safe to update the other packages
<swaldick> could anyone help with a grub issue
<swaldick> ?/
<articpenguin3800> swaldick: what grub issue?
<swaldick> after stage 1.5 i get a grub 15 eeror
<swaldick> is there some wrong with my configuration
<articpenguin3800> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/grub-error-15-431469/
<swaldick> i'm running 7.10 server and this is a file server mahcine
<swaldick> what's causing the error? this has happened before.
<articpenguin3800> are you using hardy?
<swaldick> what do you mean by "hardy"?
<Tomcat_> swaldick: Development version of Ubuntu 8.04.
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pici> swaldick: The channel you are in is only for 8.04 stuffs.
<swaldick> oh no i'm running 7.10
<swaldick> sorry guys...
<Pici> swaldick: Then I suggest you ask in #ubuntu
<Pici> :)
<Oli``> When playing a flash movie in fullscreen (eg YouTube) does anybody else have really sucky performance?
<DreadKnight> anybody knows if the wacom mouse works in hardy now?
<cdm10> Is the policy for new packages during alpha different for Hardy than for other releases? There have been a lot fewer updates per day for Hardy than for other releases I've used in alpha.
<Tomcat_> cdm10: I'd guess that developers are much more cautious of things breaking, because this is LTS.
<cdm10> Tomcat_: I guess so... but it's still in alpha.
 * Hobbsee suspects people are still busy developing, and so haven't uploaded their code yet
<cdm10> alrgiht
<cdm10> *alright
<DreadKnight> nevermind my question, seems it should work now
<BlackSunrise> why does xchat close automatically when i open in
<BlackSunrise> it
<hit> some package broken again or smth? my media keys aren't working again on keyboard
<Pici> hit: I'm not sure what kind of answer you are looking for here...
<hit> i don't even know it myself
<hit> it worked when i first pluged it in
<Pici> On Hardy/
<Pici> ?
<hit> usb wireless mouse and kb
<hit> hardy yes
<Pici> Did you install a new kernel image? any clues in dmesg? You're going to have to trouble shoot it yourself and find out what package it might be and file a bug appropriately.
<askand> Have the add/remove app gotten any improvements as planned?
<Gumby> hi all, I am testing Hardy out here and I was wondering how exactly to completely kill X while on the liveCD.  killing gdm doesnt seem to do it.
<Jeeves_> kill -9 X ?
<Gumby> I tried killing just about everything
<Gumby> gonna kill myself soon :)
<Gumby> its not that big of a deal.  I'll just need to be able to figure it out after an install so I can setup nvidia drivers
<joumetal> Gumby: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<Jeeves_> Gumby: 'reboot' :)
<Pici> Gumby: why are you trying to setup nvidia drivers on a live cd?
<Gumby> Pici: because the screen resolution is too low to see the full installer on
<Pici> Gumby: You aren't going to succeed, use the alt-cd
<Gumby> Pici: Ive succeeded just fine before
<Gumby> many times
<Pici> Really? I'm surprised.
<Gumby> just need to install headers and compiler and kill X
<Gumby> grab the nvidia installer, run it.  edit xorg.conf if needed and away you go
 * Gumby will just run the install over ssh instead
<askand> Have the add/remove app gotten any improvements as planned?
<tumbleweed__> how do I use sun's jvm rather than icedtea?
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how to disconnect from a network with nmapplet?
<Keneo> why isn't restricted drivers manager installed by default on hardy-alpha3?
 * emgent hi
<sigra> hey is this the hardy heron chat?
<sigra> i guess i should not run hardy from reading the top title lol
<cdm10> So, I just ran updates, and now I have a new bittorrent client, cd burner, and vnc client.
<cdm10> All of them are better than the ones that are normally shipped with Ubuntu... so does this mean we're moving to those?
<scizzo-> cdm10: you installed hardy?
<cdm10> scizzo-: i'm running in a VM...
<cdm10> I know what I'm doing, I'm just wondering if this means Ubuntu's moving over to those applications.
<scizzo-> cdm10: not 100% sure.....but I belive so
<cdm10> ok.
<scizzo-> cdm10: probably going to be notes about it when the next alpha goes out......
<cdm10> yeah.
<benanzo> been running Hardy alphas for a few weeks now, I've noticed that gnome seems a little sluggish expanding menus and receiving clicks
<benanzo> anyone else had this?
<h3sp4wn> Me
<benanzo> OK, has anyone seen a bug report yet?
<benanzo> can't find one -- considering filing it
<h3sp4wn> There is probably tons of debug code still in as its an odd release of gnome
<benanzo> ahh yes that's probably true
<hydrogen> is there any such thing as a release of gnome that *isn't* odd?
<h3sp4wn> what do you mean ? all the stable versions are even
<hydrogen> that doesn't mean they arn't odd
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alex_mayorga> can someone take a look to my xsession error and help me a bit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51955/
<ryanpg> alex_mayorga, the first error suggests kde-guidance isn't installed
<ryanpg> alex_mayorga, what are you trying to do? Run Xgl with the nv driver?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-15
<alex_mayorga> just trying to start gnome
<alex_mayorga> my laptop only works in safemode gnome
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: That's my fault, probably.  xgl is starting too slowly, or not at all.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I'll be uploading a fixed xserver-xgl soon.  In the mean time, do you really want xgl?  If not, touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, how to fix?
<alex_mayorga> fair enough
<alex_mayorga> anyone else seeing his/her HP usb printer not working?
<RAOF> (By "soon" I mean "hopefully tonight, maybe later")
<alex_mayorga> bug 179537 anyone?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179537 in cupsys "Error when cancelling print task" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179537
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, can you take a look to other paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51958/
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Common problem, not my fault :)
<RAOF> That package is just broken for now.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, is it what makes update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade"?
<alex_mayorga> or it's a different bug?
<WorkingOnWise> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: No idea, sorry
<articpenguin3800> if i go back to gutsy should i delete my /home?
<Johan-> just did a "update-manager -d" and everything seemed to work good until 1 minute before the entire upgrade was done when everything closed
<Johan-> is there any command to run to complete everything?
<LjL> possibly apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> or do-release-upgrade
<Johan-> thanks :)
<Ryuho> what's a good gui based ftp/ssh connect program that can drag and drop files?
<RAOF> Nautilus
<RAOF> Places->Map Network Drive
<RAOF> Sorry, Places->Connect To Server
<DeepB> Ryuho: try #ubuntu , not here :)
<Ryuho> i did that too, thanks go answer
<alex_mayorga> what's the name for restricted-extras in hardy?
<jacob> alex_mayorga: still ubuntu-restricted-extras I think
<Sonic11> Ha, I seem to have a booting problem with my laptop. it says grep and sh aren't found :D
<Sonic11> Boots still, but it takes like 2 minutes to get past those messages
<Sonic11> Also says that AppArmor is unable to register before those 2 errors. Why is it that App Armor can't register?
<Sonic11> oop, over to desktop
<Sonicadvance1> Error messages on start up are "Starting up ... \n AppArmor: Unable to register AppArmor \n Loading, please wait... \n /scripts/init-top/brltty: 19: grep: not found \n sh: grep: not found \n /scripts/init-bottom/udev: 25: rm: not found"
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone able to help?
<alex_mayorga> what you get from which grep
<alex_mayorga> and which sh
<Hirvinen_> Should alpha 3 include newer stuff than can be found in the hardy repos?
<Sonicadvance1> what do you mean alex_mayorga?
<alex_mayorga> on a terminal type "which sh"
<Hirvinen_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3 says it includes kernel 2.6.24.3.5 while the newest one I can see is 2.6.24.3.3
<Sonicadvance1> /bin/sh alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> what about grep?
<Hirvinen_> Sonicadvance1: ls -l /bin/sh ?
<Sonicadvance1> /bin/grep alex_mayorga
<Sonicadvance1> Hirvinen_, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-12-06 03:33 /bin/sh -> dash
<Hirvinen_> Sonicadvance1: And it shows those "\n"s?
<Sonicadvance1> Hirvinen_, no, those are just ment to symbolize new lines
<Hirvinen_> Ok.
<Sonicadvance1> You wouldn't want me to have spammed the channel would ya? ;)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF ping
<Hirvinen_> No, of course not. I just thought that might have been due to dash's echo not supporting -e, which results in escapes supported by bash's or gnu's echo being shown.
<Sonicadvance1> ah
<Hirvinen_> Anyways. I suffer from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/177504 and as you can see, a few guys claim that it would be fixed in alpha.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177504 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]
<Hirvinen_> I thought that those alphas would be constructed from the hardy repos, but they are implying that alpha 3 would include newer stuff. As does the difference in kernel versions.
<alex_mayorga> and firefox 3, but I don't see that either
<Hirvinen_> yup
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows?
<Sonicadvance1> hm, annoying bug
<Sonicadvance1> Should just reinstall
<alex_mayorga> should be in the same repos, right?
<Hirvinen_> Apparently my beliefs have been incorrect.
<DarkMageZ> firefox 3 is installable via the package manager
<Hirvinen_> There's firefox-3.0 package
<Sonicadvance1> Think I'll just manually remove the apparmor init script >.>
<alex_mayorga> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex_mayorga> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Sonicadvance1> beh, the apparmor file is gone
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Pong?  Contextless pings are bad, mkay?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, just wondering if it's already "night" on your time zone :)
<RAOF> No :)
<alex_mayorga> or whether you need a tester for your xgl hack
<RAOF> I'll ping you if I do.
<RAOF> But probably not.  We're not in feature freeze.  The entire xserver-xgl userbase is my tester!
<alex_mayorga> OK and sorry to bother
<RAOF> No problem.
<RAOF> But in future you should probably ping: re <thing you want answered>, rather than just ping.
<alex_mayorga> point taken
<DanaG> GLib-ERROR **: The thread system is not yet initialized.
<DanaG> What causes that?   (trying to run ccsm from git Compiz, and that error only happens if using the gconf backend.
<RAOF> DanaG: OOOoh, ugh.  That'd be some part of the ccsm/libcompizconfig/compizconfig-gconf stack using threads without calling gtk.thread_init() (or the glib version).
<RAOF> DanaG: Grumble on #compiz-fusion or #compiz-fusion-dev, or hit upstream bugzilla.
<DanaG> Aah, part of it was me missing python-pyrex.
<DanaG> And yet somehow it had compiled....
<DanaG> I hope that durn idle scheduling will be fixed.
<RAOF> Idle scheduling?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, by idle scheduling, I mean this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in linux "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Michael74> FINALLY
<Michael74> FOUND THE RIGHT CHANNLE
<Michael74> !!
<Michael74> alright what good is the daily build?
<Michael74> and why is it in DVD format
<Michael74> does it include Kubuntu and Ubuntu on the DVD
<Michael74> ?
 * burner shrugs
<Michael74> stats
<Amaranth> Michael74: It's probably not much use to you
<Amaranth> Michael74: you want alpha 3
<Michael74> alright
<Michael74> also does anybody know about Linksys WUSB54GS v2
<Michael74> ?
<Amaranth> Michael74: I'm guessing you need ndiswrapper
<Michael74> so is there planned support for it?
<Amaranth> uh
<Michael74> or am I stuck for good with a piece of crap
<Michael74> adpater
<Amaranth> the latter
<Amaranth> We don't do any work on it
<Michael74> what do yo mean?
<Amaranth> Some random kernel guy might
<Amaranth> Ubuntu does basically zero driver development
<Michael74> so you don't know if it is being support
<Michael74> I know the WUSB54G V4 is support and works but won't connect fully to networks (problem appeared since 7.04)
<Michael74> sucks how I can't find a single wireless card that works right with ubuntu
<Michael74> they all worked in 7.04
<Amaranth> Michael74: If it doesn't "just work" you probably want ndiswrapper
<DanaG> If it must be USB....
<Amaranth> This is why you should get Intel everything :)
<DanaG> I think Zydas has open-source stuff, but I've never used it to know how well it works.
<Amaranth> belkin sells a USB adapter that is supported in linux and OS X
<Michael74> last time I used ndiswrapper it took me about 5 hours straight to figure out what in the world the Colsole was talking about
<RAOF> Amaranth: Intel for the no-brainer-win.
<Amaranth> well, they used to sell one, anyway
<Michael74> well Linksys's WERE
 * DanaG has ipw3945 + e1000.  Nice.  But not so nice when the e1000 NIC dies and needs a reboot to fix it.
<Michael74> in 7.04
<Michael74> but something changed in 7.10+ that broke wireless for alot of cards
<Amaranth> Michael74: The whole wireless stack in the kernel was replaced
<Michael74> I am told that it was the rt200 driver being used now
<Michael74> and the rt2500 needs to be put in
<Amaranth> no, we're not going back to the old stuff
<Amaranth> better to fix the new stuff
<Michael74> new?
<Amaranth> the stuff used in 7.10+
<RAOF> DanaG: That'd be iwl3945, now that it works reliably :)
<Amaranth> wow i'm laggy
<Amaranth> 5s lag
<DanaG> Oddly, iwl3945 still seems to have slightly shorter range, at least for seeing beacons.
<DanaG> Then again, it might be hiding things that it can hear but can't 'shout' loud enough to get a message back to.
<RAOF> I think I see that, too.
<DanaG> Oh, and there's no radiotap support, but I used that as more of a curiosity than as a useful thing.
 * RAOF doesn't even know what radiotap *is*.
<DanaG> Radiotap is nifty: sniff in promiscuous mode while still being associated to an access point.
<Amaranth> damnit
<RAOF> Just on the off-chance you want to...?
<Amaranth> my connection is spiking hard
 * RAOF stops trying to bruteforce Amaranth's system.
<Michael74> #ubuntu
 * DanaG goes to try kde4...
<flamesage> So..
<flamesage> Anyone tried out the new ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> flamesage: why this channel might exist? ;)
<elmargol> Hi I'm searching a kubuntu hardy livecd that has kde4 on it
<elmargol> Did only find the gutsy remastered cd
<Hobbsee> hardy version doesn't exist yet
<aantipop> is there something missing in 2.6.24-4 ?
<aantipop> linux-generic still points to -3
<Hobbsee> probably restricted/ubuntu modules
<aantipop> all there
<Hobbsee> then the metapackage hasn't bee updated yet, for whatever reason
 * Hobbsee doesn't know if they've finiished pushing changes
<kidalabama> hello
<kidalabama> i have got problem
<kidalabama> 8.04
<kidalabama> this is cant partial upgrade.
<aantipop> my bluethooth dongle stopped working in hardy, it used to do in gutsy and feisty. ikm just not sure if i might have deactivated bluetooth somewhere..its still recoginzed in lsusb
<Hobbsee> kidalabama: so, fix it via apt.
<kidalabama> Hobbsee: how ?
<Hobbsee> kidalabama: if you need to ask that, and that's all the information you're being given, then go back to gutsy.
<Hobbsee> er, you're giving
<kidalabama> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> because hardy is not for you.
<cwillu> kidalabama, oh boy
<cwillu> kidalabama, what does it say exactly?
<kidalabama> crash report
<kidalabama> and partial upgrade problem
<kidalabama> i am usin turkish version
<cwillu> did you already complete an upgrade to hardy successfully at some point?
<Hobbsee> cwillu: it's probably libflickrnet
<cwillu> Hobbsee, I thought they resolved that
<cwillu> at least, it stopped bugging me about it in the upgrade a day or two ago
<kidalabama> apparmor problem
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependancies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY
 * Hobbsee updates the topic
<Hobbsee> kidalabama: dude, we're not dentists.  give the full error message that you get through apt, or go back to gutsy.
<cwillu> kidalabama, is anything visibly broken?  i.e., that stops you from doing something other than updating?
<Hobbsee> kidalabama: if you don't have that level of basic competence, you shoudl not be running a development release, and shouldn't really expect people to step you through newbie-type things.
 * cwillu thinks back on all his alpha updates
<kidalabama> okay
<kidalabama> i apologize from you.
<cwillu> I think dapper->edgy was the only one that worked flawlessly pre beta, and that was righht before it _went_ beta
 * Hobbsee waits for more ifno than just "help, it's broken.  it's an apparmour problem and something to do with upgrading"
<Hobbsee> cwillu: i suspect kidalabama was running hardy before, but perhpas not
<cwillu> kidalabama, (this may break more things!) open a terminal, run sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade; and if you get errors out of it, paste the output of the whole mess into a pastebin, and then link us the url
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cwillu> Hobbsee, that's what I'm thinking, but I like to hear it from them :p
 * cwillu has dealt with too many people who had too much ego to even check if the cable that I knew was unplugged was actually unplugged when I asked them to check it
<cwillu> "it's not unplugged" 'yes it is' "no it isn't" 'yes it is' "oh shit, it was unplugged, who'd have thunk it?" '...'
<Hobbsee> cwillu: sure, but this isn't #ubuntu.  people are supposed to have a clue here.
<cwillu> ya, I'm bad for that actually
<cwillu> say, can you think of any way to tell what version of ubuntu was originally installed on a machine, before any sequence of dist-upgrades?
<kidalabama> cwillu:  thank you
<cwillu> I'm trying to remember which version I started with on this machine
<Hobbsee> cwillu: err...good question
<Hobbsee> short of looking at dpkg.log...i'm not sure if that ever gets purged.
<Hobbsee> you'd be looking for installer logs or something
<cwillu> 2.6.15;  is my earliest kernel installed
<DarkMageZ> cwillu, dapper.
<Hobbsee> ah,that works.
 * Hobbsee was assuming old kernels got removed
<cwillu> yay for never purging kernels :p
<cwillu> unless they did a purge at dapper
<cwillu> but that sounds about right
<cwillu> found a hoary machine a couple months ago, quite the blast from the past
<DarkMageZ> hoary was when i filed my first bug report
<cwillu> :)
 * Hobbsee found an edgy laptop
<cwillu> anybody ever run beatrix?
<IdleOne> what is up with libflickrnet not configuring?
<Hobbsee> should be fixed in the latest uploads
<IdleOne> updating now . see what happens
<IdleOne> now I have  mono-gac
<IdleOne>  libflickrnet2.1.5-cil
<IdleOne>  mono-runtime
<IdleOne>  libmono2.0-cil
<IdleOne>  libmono1.0-cil
<IdleOne>  that wont configure
<IdleOne> sorry bout the paste
<IdleOne> here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52007/
<geser> IdleOne: it's a known problem (see bug #182130)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182130 in libflickrnet "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182130
<stephank> Oooh, that one. Was f-spot an ubuntu-desktop dependency at some point? Because I simply uninstalled it and that library. :o
<IdleOne> geser: what about the other 4 packages?
<IdleOne> or are they all depends of each other
<IdleOne> because it is the first time I have an issue with them
<_MMA_> Does anyone have logon/out sounds working from a clean Hardy install?
<XiXaQ> can I ask you people to check something for me? There is a bug in evolution that most users experience. Actually, the only one I know who doesn't experience it, is running hardy, but in my hardy, I have the problem. Create a memo in evolution and select it from the memo list so you can see the content in the section below. Notice if it disappears in 1 minute or less.
<XiXaQ> that bug is driving me insane, and since I do appreciate my sanity, I'd very much like to find the cause of that bug to help someone fix it.
<mrsno> XiXaQ im trying now, but is that the same as bug 182805 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182805 in evolution "Memo previews are blanked every minute" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182805
<XiXaQ> yes. I reported that.
<mrsno> oic :)
<XiXaQ> I'm not kidding when I say it's driving me nuts. It's like reading a newspaper outside on a stormy day :)
<mrsno> lets see, just updating the latest alpha at the mo
<mooper> whats the kubuntu dev?
<mrsno> hmm my hardy install has fallen over
<mrsno> ill try your steps in a while XiXaQ :) after i re-install /me kicks self for not taking a snapshot yesterday
<XiXaQ> mrsno, I did that twice this morning. :)
<XiXaQ> kicked myself, that is.
<mrsno> hehe :)
<mrsno> mooper maybe #kubuntu-devel
<mrsno> XiXaQ finally done :) i added a new memo, left clicked it and watching it now on the preview underneath
<mrsno> hasn't dissapeared (yet)
<mrsno> ok now it dissapears, after less than a minute
<mrsno> seems to be 30 seconds
<XiXaQ> :(
<XiXaQ> I think you'll find that it's a precise second.
<XiXaQ> I wish I could find out what happens in that moment.
<mrsno> so would this be more a wishlist bug XiXaQ ? as you would like the preview to stay active
<XiXaQ> I don't think it's designed that way. Why would it be?
<XiXaQ> for me, the memo view is severely limited by that bug, since I often write pretty long memos.
<mrsno> im not an evolution user, but i wonder is that an actual bug, as in should it be doing something else instead of preview going away after 30seconds-1minute
<mrsno> previewing a mail messages does stay previewed until you click away though
<XiXaQ> mrsno, yes. So does everything else.
<mrsno> so its only the memo that the preview goes away in hmm
<XiXaQ> mrsno, it's not a delay. It's a spesific second once every minute,.
<XiXaQ> that means, if you're unlucky, you only have one second to read it.
<mrsno> opening the memo at least it stays open, im not sure XiXaQ why it works different to mail previews though
<XiXaQ> yes, that only happens in memo view. It stays open between 1-59 seconds, depending on when you opened the memo.
<dholbach> Packaging 101 Session in #ubuntu-classroom in 12 minutes
<monkey89> how do i prevent my desktop icons for hard drive volumes from showing the size of the volume
<danbhfive> are there gnome-terminal developers here?
<danbhfive> or, where could I find one?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i remove apache2 ?
<Pici> pvandewyngaerde: sudo aptitude remove apache2-common and or apache2 iirc.
<pvandewyngaerde> i did this, but afterwards i still can start apache2
<pvandewyngaerde> apt-get --purge remove apache*    did the trick
<pvandewyngaerde> apache2-mpm-prefork* apache2-utils* apache2.2-common* libapache2-mod-php5*
<ToHellWithGA> work firewall doesn't like me much
<ToHellWithGA> brb
<ToHellWithGA> ping
<tifine> hello everybody
<tifine> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and want to upgrade to ubuntu8.04 can anybody guide me please ? is hardy is stable ?
<Pici> see topic, and no.
<ToHellWithGA> i would not try dist-upgrading, tifine
<tifine> why ?
<ToHellWithGA> even clean installs are a little buggy
<Pici> tifine: by definition an alpha is not stable.
<tifine> okie
<tifine> so it means no point of installing it
<ToHellWithGA> i hosed my gutsy install *after* downloading the hardy install disc when i tried dist-upgrading
<ToHellWithGA> when things are as unsteady as they are, dist-upgrading is not a good idea yet
<tifine> okie
<tifine> thnxs 4 helping me
<ToHellWithGA> if you want help after installing hardy, tifine, please come back
<ToHellWithGA> i'd recommend installing it as another OS rather than replacing your current (probably working) ubuntu
<slanning> hello - at some point a few weeks ago an annoying flashing thing related to the tracker (which I hate) started always appearing in my gnome panel - I tell it to quit every time I login, but how do I get it to go away forever?
<slanning> I turned off the "Indexing Options" in the preferences, tried to disable the tracker as much as possible
<slanning> I guess it's relatively minor today, though - since a handful of apps reported that they've crashed, cruelly asking me if I'd like to report the problem only to eventually not allow me to report anything without an account
<slanning> :D
<ToHellWithGA> get an account
<ToHellWithGA> www.launchpad.net
<ToHellWithGA> you can help :)
<slanning> I won't register on principle - requiring people to register for an account in order to report bugs is absurd, and I prefer whining uselessly about it
<selckin> resolving them often requires 2 way communication, waste of time if you don't follow up on it
<selckin> hence registering
<ToHellWithGA> when you register and submit a bug you receive email about changes to the bug and/or requests for more information
<ToHellWithGA> it's the difference between user and community member, the choice is yours
<askand> Is the batterylife improved in hardy?
<DanaG> Actually, battery life reporting is screwed up in hardy.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/177570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Assid> heya
<Assid> im thinking of trying out hardy.. i dont mind an occassional break here and there to try and help .. but i really would like to have a system that works
<Assid> question is .. should i
<danbhfive> im guessing no
<danbhfive> i think that when they say "break", they mean you system doesn't boot anymore, and you have to reinstall
<danbhfive> *your
<Assid> hrmm damn
<Assid> will wait for beta then
<antdedyet> how do I disable the pulseaudio server in ubuntu+1?
<antdedyet> did I ask a hard question? :)
<Dislo> hey guys i was wondering if i install 8.04 lts now will i be able to update it to the current version with all the right pacakages or is it going to be a rediculus hassle
<Dislo> wait read the topic nevermind
<ompaul> Hi, can someone do this in hardy and let me know what happens: /etc/modprobe.d$ grep fb * | wc
<crimsun>      25      50    1397
<ompaul> crimsun, thanks for that
 * ompaul goes off to be depressed ;-)
<thoreauputic> so. is the framebuffer deprecated, hmm ???
<ompaul> looks like it - or forced deprecation
 * thoreauputic waits for the kernel devs to back-pedal furiously...
<ompaul> neva
<crimsun> ugh, I broke suspend-to-ram with CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT=y
<crimsun> oh well, I'll revert that next go-round.  Not like I need suspend-to-* anyhow.
<ompaul> crimsun, :-) it is the reversion that counts
<crimsun> I wonder if we're mounting non-ext[23] with UTF-8 as applicable.  Hmm.
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-16
<anolis> hey guys i attempted upgrade a few minutes ago it got all the way through fine until it got to trying to update scrollkeeper, and then kinda died with 3 I/O errors complaining about not being able to load a web entity
<anolis> so as a result most gnome related apps would not install
<crimsun> mm Evolution can't grab my e-mail due to a field change
<crimsun> (evolution:#####): e-data-server-ui-WARNING **: Key file does not have group 'Passwords-Mail'
<anolis> lol the problem app seems to have fixed itself
<anolis> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<crimsun> what's the actual error?
<crimsun> and, what $ARCH?  (`uname -m`)
<anolis> lemme post to pastebin.. hold on
<anolis> 64bit
<crimsun> right, known issue on 64-bit
<crimsun> it's the ia32-libs issue
<anolis> oh ok so a fix is probably on the way i guess lol
<crimsun> well, it's a bit trickier than usual
<crimsun> the source package is nearly 450 MB
<anolis> wow
<anolis> well it's fine i have vmware and a laptop if i absolutely need flash
<anolis> would it work if i tunneled the firefox from my laptop through ssh?
<amblin> :q
<DanaG> argh, trying git compiz:  (gtk-window-decorator:25639): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion `hash_table->ref_count > 0' failed
<Hirvinen_> Hi. Just aptitude safe-upgraded and since there was a kernel upgrade, rebooted. Now <command> | less in bash says "bash:  less: command not found"
<Hirvinen_> less <file> works though.
<Hirvinen_> /usr/bin is in my path and which less says points there.
<RAOF> Hirvinen_: bash defines all sort of funky $LESSPIPE stuff, to make less play better.
<crdlb> well, it's weird that there are two spaces between 'bash:' and 'less:'
<RAOF> This may be the source of the problem.  It is wierd, though.
<crdlb> as if bash thinks the command is ' less'
<Hirvinen_> Gee. <command> |less works.
<Hirvinen_> Thanks.
<RAOF> bug fililng time!
<Hirvinen_> yyup
<DanaG> Arfgh, my touchpad keeps forgetting where its right edge is.
<alka_trash> how is "The Hardy"
<alka_trash> ?
<Hirvinen_> Interesting. "echo foo | less" => "bash:  less: command not found". But after "echo foo |less" "echo foo | less" works fine.
<crdlb> that's quite a bug :)
<Hirvinen_> That previous thing happens at least on bash, zsh, tcsh but not on dash(it doesn't start working.)
<Hirvinen_> Whoa, gets even weirder. "echo foo | less" *written* after issuing "echo foo |less" fails. It will succeed however, *if* I go back in command history to "echo foo |less" and add the space.
<Hirvinen_> And it affects other commands as well, not just less. I just failed to notice that earlier, I guess because I just edited a prior command from less to cat.
<Rubin> sounds like your bash environment is messed up
<Rubin> and /or one instance of less is not what it seems
<blkorpheus> 2.6.24-4 is broken
<Hirvinen_> Rubin: zsh, tcsh and dash as well
<Rubin> Hirvinen_, maybe you have a root kit :)
<blkorpheus> lol
<Hirvinen_> And why on earth would they break my pipes?
<Rubin> they play tricks with the path to hide their tools
<Rubin> sometimes less is one of the things monkied with so you cant see their kit
<Hirvinen_> Hmm...
<Hirvinen_> Well, the broken thing isn't less, as a lot of other commands exhibit similar behavior when preceded by "| "
<Sebastian> Any idea how I can get rid off these errors during package upgrades: http://phpfi.com/290082
<Hobbsee> got US langpacks installed on your system?
<Sebastian> Hobbsee: Let me check. At least I did not uninstall them.
<Sebastian> Hobbsee: Looks like it was uninstalled by some package upgrade. Installing it would break OOo, though.
<Hobbsee> that'll be why, then.
<Sebastian> I wonder if I should reinstall from scratch using the current Hardy image.
<Hobbsee> wouldn't bother
<Hobbsee> it'll be likely listed as uninstallable
<Hobbsee> so should get fixed
<Sebastian> Okay.
<Oli```> oo new kernel?
<Oli```> Hey, I've got a AMD64 chip. I want to be on 32bit until Flash, Java and other people feel the need to release their stuff properly, but which version of the Kernel should I be on? -generic or -386 ?
<geser> Oli```: -generic
<Oli```> Why's that? (I'm not questioning the validity of the answer, just curious)
<geser> -i386 is for those who have a problem with -generic, it has some options disabled like nosmp
<Oli```> *THAT'S* why I've only got one core of my processor working at the moment! D'oh! Yeah I set the graphics up in -386 and couldn't be arsed going through all that again for -generic... Plus -386 was the default for the alpha3 install... I've just checked and this update made -generic the default
<lemonade> is -generic optimized for i586 or i686?
<Oli```> Thanks for your help geser
<geser> lemonade: I guess no specific optimization so it can work on all processors (i586,i686,k7,k8,etc.)
<lemonade> ok
<Oli``> He I was just about to restart onto the new kernel and then I thought about the graphics driver headache (need to use default driver, then get and install restricted driver, configure and restart) but could I install the restricted driver *before* I restarted? Ie install the driver for kernel -4 while I'm still on -3?
<nanonyme> normal Linux way probably yes but i have no idea what the restricted driver management part of Ubuntu actually does
<Oli``> No, me neither... oh well looks like it's 10 minutes of mucking around with graphics drivers for me then =(
<Oli``> guys how do I maximise a window without a mouse?
<Oli``> if you could type a few more lines in so I could see the answer, that would be greatly appreciated... I can't see the bottom of my xchat window =(
<Amaranth> Oli``: Alt-Spacebar pulls up the window menu
<Amaranth> line
<Amaranth> line
<Amaranth> line
<Amaranth> :P
<Oli``> Oh I can't see what you wrote >_<
<lemonade> :)
<Ryuho> how do i copy stuff from ssh connection to my local machine?
<lemonade> use sftp or scp
<Oli``> The damned menu doesn't work lol... okay back to -3 for me
<Oli``> well this is just splendiferous. I'm stuck in 640*480!
<Oli``> With no mouse!
<Oli``> Hell, there's no room for a mouse at this res
<Oli``> But I can see the whole of xchat... and I have compiz to keep me company
<Oli``> Is there a x-Armageddon command I can let off to nuke my X into a nice default so I can a) have my mouse back and b) use a decent res?
<Oli``> Well I should have used some common sense there... Restoring a backup of my xorg.conf worked...
<spike> hi, just wondering if someone could comment on this, hardy installer doesnt give me an option to create an encrypted lvm volume. is that expected?
<aslan> I just upgraded from Gutsy on my laptop, it has an nVidia 8600m GT... rebooted, and now when loading all I get is a white screen... any ideas?
<DeepB> aslan: try #ubuntu, for Gutsy issues
<beerockxs> is java broken in hardy?
<beerockxs> meaning sun-java6-jre
<void^> worksforme
<beerockxs> eclipse works, but starting any app using "java -jar app.jar makes java crash
<void^> if it's a gui app, you might need LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true (in your environment)
<beerockxs> e.g.: http://pastebin.com/m202c9f03
<beerockxs> yes, it is a GUI app
<void^> yes, just export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true first
<beerockxs> void^: ok, thanks. can you explain why?
<void^> bug in java - the old xlib doesn't care about it, but xcb does.
<void^> see http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373 for details
<beerockxs> void^: thanks
<JoeLinux117> Does anyone know where the Hardy Server Sparc release is?
<JoeLinux117> I'm trying to test the Alpha release, but it's nowhere to be found on the Tracker website.
<JoeLinux117> Is there a Hardy Sever Sparc release at all?
<JoeLinux117> Does anyone know if there's going to be a Hardy Desktop Sparc?
<JoeLinux117> Ok...
<Sonja> what are the main differences/improvements with hardy vs gutsy
<Sonja> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stdin> difference? Gutsy is stable, Hardy is not
<Sonja> i mean, when hardy is released
<Sonja> it will be stable at that point
<Sonja> will it not?
<stdin> it will, yes
<Sonja> what are the biggest changes i will notice or like, as a person woh used to use winxp
<stdin> who knows, the features aren't all in place yet and not all finalised. it's still in development
<Tomcat_> Sonja: I think that question is better suited for #ubuntu ;)
 * Hobbsee suggests actually reading the release notes for the alphas, on ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com before asking silly questions like that.
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: The release notes aren't that good last time I checked... the Beta wiki pages are *much* better. :D
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: feel free to help out with them.
<Tomcat_> Hobbsee: Oh, sorry... I'm wrong. :)
<Tomcat_> Just looked at them again and see that there's a wiki page for changes.
<Hobbsee> yes, which are linked off the release mails
<Tomcat_> Sonja: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3
<Tomcat_> Sonja: Best is to just try it out. LiveCDs don't hurt. But use 7.10, not hardy (which is in development)
<Sonja> thanks
<tifine> when i m on text mode in ubuntu why its doesnt show onthe full screen it only shows in the middle of the screen
<tifine> I mean the actual text!
<void^> laptop/tft?
<tifine> laptop
<void^> then i'd guess it's not running at the native resolution of the display and the laptop isn't scaling it up. my old ibm laptop used to do that, though there was some fn-combination to make it scale (ugly).
<tifine> !fn-combination
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fn-combination - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tifine> void^: fn-combination
<mrtimdog> What's the difference between 'stroke' and 'fill' in the Annotate compiz pluging?
<MGrunde> What seems to be the problem with apparmor in alpha 2/3?
<WorkingOnWise> doesn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg allow me to set up my video card and monitor?
<WorkingOnWise> any idea why it stops after it get done with keyboard setup?
<WorkingOnWise> can someone tell me why my xorg.conf looks like this?  http://pastebin.ca/857448
<UnNaturalHigh> where should I file bug reports related to hardy?
<blkorpheus> wow
<blkorpheus> try googling that question
<blkorpheus> you could probably take a guss and be right
<blkorpheus> guess
<silent> what stage is hardy at right now?
<silent> for development
<timing> seriously, why is update-manager putting error windows on wrong workspaces?
<blkorpheus> google it
<blkorpheus> have not seen such behavior
<timing> hmm
<timing> you can test it now i think
<timing> if i click partial upgrade now
<timing> and go back to this workspace
<blkorpheus> "partial upgrade"?
<timing> yeah
<blkorpheus> I don't do partials
<blkorpheus> I just did a full upgrade
<timing> that's what the package maneger tells me
<blkorpheus> If I were you, I would not
<timing> "Not all updates can be installed"
<blkorpheus> stick with Gutsy
<timing> i'm already 2 weeks on hardy
<blkorpheus> because if you are having issues upgrading, thenyou will have a rough time
<blkorpheus> wow
<blkorpheus> 2 weeks on a partially upgraded system
<blkorpheus> I don't see how
<timing> it's just one package
<blkorpheus> which package?
<timing> this upgrading bug was 4 times in launchpad already
<timing> anyway, the errormsg will apear on the wrong workspace
<timing> minimized
<timing> this libflickrnet
<timing> blkorpheus: but my first upgrade to hardy was successful
<timing> and the updates after that as well
<timing> until this flickrnet came
<blkorpheus> ah
<blkorpheus> thats an issue for everyone
<blkorpheus> google it, and you'll see there is a bug report for it
<timing> yeah i just said there were 4
<timing> but update errors are okay with my
<timing> i'm not whining about those
<timing> i'm whining about the error windows which apear at weird places
<blkorpheus> have not seen weird errors at odd places
<timing> blkorpheus: are you using compiz?
<timing> maybe that's putting windows on wrong places
<blkorpheus> of course I am
<blkorpheus> My system runs damn near perfect
<blkorpheus> better than gutsy forsure
<rama_8086> hi
<rama_8086> to all
<WorkingOnWise> can someone tell me why my xorg.conf looks like this?  http://pastebin.ca/857448. I have already done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and sudo dpkg-reconfigure-phigh xserver-xorg, and cleared the xorg.conf and reran each. still no change. It will go thru the keyboard part, then exit. I have also added             Driver     "nv"  to the Device section, under the Identifier, as recommended here http://pastebin.ca/857481
<ToxinPowe> WorkingOnWise, are you screen and graphics preferences empty?
<ToxinPowe> I use hardy in vbox and I dont have change my resolution, I think its a bug
<ToxinPowe> and Im waiting for upgrades
<WorkingOnWise> ToxinPowe: not emty, but they say "Configured Device" and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg exits after the keyboard section
<ToxinPowe> empty Screen and Graphics preferences in Administration menu, not xorg
<WorkingOnWise> ToxinPowe: oh...yes they are.
<ToxinPowe> I think that is the same problem
<timing> what's this evolution-data-server thing doing on 100% of one cpu?
<WorkingOnWise> if I copy my /var/cache/apt/archives to a new installation, and then do « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade », will apt-get still try to download all 1613 packages, or just the ones newer than in the cache?
<wobblywu> dependencies*
<DarkMageZ> lol, gotta love hardy breakage ^-^. the new evolution packages break sending & receiving emails for some people =D
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> its evolution
<hydrogen> what do youe xpect
<mp10> are packages in 8.10 reviewed by the ubuntu security team?
<crdlb> mp10: 8.10 doesn't exist yet
<crdlb> 7.10 is the latest release, and 8.04 is in development
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-17
<phoul> Hey all, Just curious since theres no "Automatic driver installer" for restricted drivers (yet im thinking), does anyone know which driver the nvidia 96xx cards take? Theres three of them in there and i know theres also a legacy 71xx
<phoul> im just not sure which one im ment to grab
<phoul> Does anyone know by chance?
<phoul> Also... ~/.fonts isnt being recognized... just curious what the thing is with htat aswell... not meaning to sound noobish
<phoul> Anyone here at all?...
<RAOF> phoul: What do you mean by "automatic driver installer"?
<phoul> In gutsy theres that... "You require drivers" thing for propiatary drivers
<RAOF> And it's in Hardy, too.
<phoul> =\
<phoul> i havent seen it so far....
<phoul> I just installed alpha3
<RAOF> System->Administration->Restricted Drivers, if you haven't got the drivers already.
<phoul> theres nothing in system > admin  called restricted drivers =\
<RAOF> Restricted Driver Manager?
<phoul> Nope... i can screenshot what i see if you want, But theres nothing in there i see called that
<RAOF> If you don't have that, then you probably have a bad snapshot.
<phoul> Perhaps it was the update i did...
<RAOF> I'd suggest installing ubuntu-desktop again.
<phoul> I just got the cd
<phoul> okay
<RAOF> (As in "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop")
<phoul> When i installed i did a dist-upgrade because some packages said they where being held back... was that a bad thing? (I was just going off of what i remember from dapper alpha)
<RAOF> phoul: So, by doing that dist-upgrade you probably removed a bunch of stuff.
<phoul> i figured if they were in the update queue they were ment to be installed...
<phoul> lol
<RAOF> Whenever it asks for confirmation you should read very carefully what apt/aptitude is saying it will do.
<RAOF> (This is one of the reasons why I always use aptitude - it is more verbose about what it's going to do)
<phoul> well i will install ubuntu-desktop again and that should smooth things out
<RAOF> Yup
<phoul> k does aptitude have a reinstall command?
<phoul> Because i -am- on a desktop lol
<phoul> or should i just uninstall then install
<phoul> RAOF ^
<tretle> hi
<tretle> cant seem to download updates
<tretle> just did a dist upgrade -d
<tretle> and now hardy tells me there are 11 updates
<tretle> but an error comes up when i try the partial upgrade
<phoul> RAOF, im thinkin i should reinstall and not do that dist-upgrade.... i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and it didnt work... and my ~/.fonts arnt showing up... im thinkin there was a reason those packages are being held back ><
<phoul> http://insecure-complexity.com/erm.png
<phoul> thats all thats in my sys > admin menu
<phoul> RAOF, you still here?
<RAOF> Ya, sorry.
<RAOF> There is an aptitude reinstall command.
<phoul> i tried that already
<RAOF> Right.  It won't have done anything interesting for ubuntu-desktop.
<extra> I just did an update and my local and language has been 'unset'
<extra> locale
<phoul> RAOF, what do you think i need to do =\
<phoul> Because even before the update there was nothing about drivers that came up =|
<RAOF> phoul: Maybe not use Hardy?  Or reinstall?
<phoul> I was told to use hardy...
 * phoul sighs
<RAOF> These aren't problems I'm familiar with, nor do I really have the time to debug them for you.
<RAOF> Who told you to use Hardy?
<phoul> crimsun,
<RAOF> Then bug him? :)
<phoul> Hes away
<RAOF> Right.  He asked you to use hardy to test... some audio stuff?
<extra> can someone help me file a bug report, cause this problem seems pretty extreme.. would hate for it to happen to someone else
<RAOF> extra: You probably want #ubuntu-bugs for that.
<phoul> RAOF, i was having issues with multiple things in gutsy, And he said try upgrading to hardy
<tretle> if no-one used hardy to test then the end result would be horrible
<extra> RAOF: thanks.. do they apply to heron bugs?
<RAOF> extra: Yes.  In fact, mainly to heron bugs.
<extra> RAOF: k, thanks for the help :)
<phoul> Im not sure what i did considering all i did was install && update..
<tretle> so i dont see why alot of people try and convince you not to use it when u find a bug
<RAOF> tretle: Because testing at this point is much more usefully done by people who know how to deal with bugs, and don't actually *need* to use their computer :)
<phoul> I do know how to deal with bugs... but this "bug" is just... SOmething that is non existant and ubuntu-only
<phoul> So im not sure how to handle it
<RAOF> It really should be pulled in with ubuntu-desktop..
<phoul> Like... theres no restricted-driver-applet package...
<phoul> Its not there =\
<phoul> as you can see from the screenshot
<RAOF> You could try (re)installing the restricted-manager package.
<phoul> it wasnt installed... that would explain alot... i wonder how it got removed...
<tretle> well if thats the case then what are people to do when gutsy doesnt support their hardware and wont ever support it becasue of how the repositories are set up
<tretle> and example would be the new ipod nano
<phoul> I had my ipod nano working in gutsy
<tretle> the new one
<phoul> Just had to google around abit and use unsupported packages
<phoul> Yeah i know
<phoul> 8gig vid silver
<phoul> brb reboot time
<tretle> having to add stuff like that manually isnt exactly the great packaging which gets spread around the net about ubuntu
<RAOF> tretle: Well, they can wait <= 6months for the next version, or...
<tretle> will the basic user google around the net to try and solve a dependancy issue
<RAOF> The basic user will probably give up at "it doesn't work".
<tretle> so they get an ipod and have to wait six months before they can use it
<tretle> lol
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Sucks to get evil proprietary closed hardware that apple *deliberately* breaks.
<RAOF> Basically, it's their lookout.
<tretle> sucks to have a great os like ubuntu refuse to adapt
<tretle> in a sane way
<phoul> Alrighty thats one down
<tretle> not a 6months way
<phoul> now to figure out why my fonts are not being detected
<RAOF> tretle: Stable, up-to-date.  Pick one.
<tretle> yeah..... but sometimes ubuntu might not give you stable when you have stable
<RAOF> The ipod problem is exactly the same as if they'd bought some other piece of non-linux-supported hardware.
<phoul> Is there a package that handles fonts that maybe got removed too? =\
<tretle> say if gutsy saw .6 version as stable and after it was released the new stable was 1.0 and unstable was 1.2 gutsy would still be using .6
<RAOF> tretle: By "stable" I mean "doesn't randomly change state from working to non-working"
<tretle> even though 1.0 is stable
<tretle> which is why i think its abit insane
<RAOF> But will undoubtedly break something that was working in 0.6
<RAOF> And even if it doesn't, it *could* break something that was working in 0.6
<phoul> RAOF, any ideas on the fonts?
<RAOF> phoul: None, sorry.
<tretle> if its modular that wouldnt be such a problem
<phoul> is the folder ~/.fonts correct?
<Zambezi> I heard there's encryption in HH? If yes, is working well?
<Pici> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<RAOF> tretle: In what way?  If it's modular then it might break anything that depends upon it.
<RAOF> Zambezi: Yup, works fine.
<tretle> as in easy to maintain each part of code
<tretle> if something depends on telepathy
<Zambezi> RAOF: Tried serverversion too? I want it for a server which I don't use that often. But rebooting my desktop isn't something I'm too happy about.
<RAOF> tretle: But most of the problem you describe is already fixed by the backports system.  Or at least would be fixed if anyone bothered to ask for backports.
<tretle> then it should be easy to support newer versions without breaking anything else in said app which doesnt need telepathy
<RAOF> tretle: Nice in theory.  Doesn't apply to any real-world situation, sadly.
<Zambezi> Btw. I have a better name on HH. What about Horny Hippo? ;-)
<tretle> it does
<RAOF> tretle: Also, not anything that ubuntu can do itself :)
<tretle> its called being a good coder
<tretle> lol
 * RAOF will leave that one alone.
<RAOF> Zambezi: Hardy on a server seems a bad idea.  But the cryptroot stuff should work fine.
<tretle> if an app isnt modular you can ahve issues if you want to get that app working on another platform
<tretle> an example of this would be xbmc
<Zambezi> RAOF: I want the encryption on the server. Usually it's not more than some hours of uptime at the time.
<RAOF> tretle: Bugs exist.  Strange dependencies exist.  Even in code written by ninja hackers in a modular fasion.
<tretle> eh
<tretle> your right there
<RAOF> Also, the Ubuntu project doesn't actually do much coding.
<tretle> no-ones perfect
<RAOF> Mostly what (the packagers) do is to package other people's work, making it comply with Ubuntu policy.
<scizzo-> RAOF: why not get to your point?
<RAOF> scizzo-: Sorry, I thought that was already clear.  It's not possible to have a stable release while also upgrading stuff.
<RAOF> scizzo-: tretle is arguing that we could (say) update Gutsy with the new Banshee+podsleuth+ipod-sharp so that new ipods could work in gutsy.
<scizzo-> no one is actually forced to use the ubuntu packages _only_
<scizzo-> you can compile them also so.....
<scizzo-> I am using GIMP and Inkscape from SVN mostly for testing them before they go stable.....
<phoul> And i use e17 from cvs
<phoul> Because god knows when e17 will go stable
<phoul> >.>
<DarkMageZ> do you honestly think 8 year old kids are gonna compile libgpod & amarok/rhythmbox/banshee from source to support their new ipod for christmas? no... they're gonna run windows and install the new itunes!
<tretle> lol
<scizzo-> hehe
<tretle> whats ubuntu's catchphrase again?
<scizzo-> yes...
<tretle> hehehe
<DarkMageZ> i honestly believe this is falling short of the "linux for human beings"
<tretle> I understand the fundamental problem though
<tretle> I just think that some things, like ipod support maybe should be put into a different category
<tretle> im surprized its not part of hal to be honest
<tretle> hal gets updated even in stable versions of ubuntu right?
<DarkMageZ> then we'd have to upgrade hal to support the new ipod... which is even less likely.
<DarkMageZ> yeah. hal seems to get updated every release.
<tretle> but hal could be put outside of the constraints box
<scizzo-> well actually you can still get hal from hardy if its only that you need....or the like.....its a bit tricky but its not to hard
<tretle> which would allow for ipod support no matter what version of ubuntu you are using
<tretle> stuff that handle hardwre should not have 6month long release schedules
<scizzo-> however I belive that it might be a dependency against the kernel and well that might cause problems if the upgrade is not done correctly
<RAOF> tretle: It is now a part of hal.  Or, rather, the new Banshee depends on podsleuth which integrates with hal.
<DarkMageZ> i think someone should take this to the ubuntu technical council and get a proper solution sorted.
<tretle> software I dont mind having 6 month release plans
<tretle> but hadware is a different story
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: To what problem?  The specific ipod problem, or the more general "my hardwore isn't sopported" problem?
<tretle> it might give first timers a bad impression of ubuntu
<tretle> which is apples fault
<scizzo-> isnt debian also using the same solution for stable releases? to release security updates and suggested packages from the mainstainers/developers if there is a security risk for the stable version?
<tretle> but still it creates that impression
<RAOF> scizzo-: Certianly with the security updates, not sure about the suggested packages.  Probably not, although backports exist.
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, the new ipods are supported in the new version of libgpod. it's not that they're not supported. it's that ubuntu is out of date after release.
<scizzo-> RAOF: more contributers for the backports I belive
<RAOF> Much of this problem could be solved by people actually using the existing backports infrastructure.
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, do you honestly believe that a 8 year old is gonna understand this backports thing?
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Sorry, what I meant was "my hardware isn't supported in $VERSION, but $VERSION+! supports it".
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: No.
<tretle> what version of libgpod works with the new ipods
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: But 8 year olds don't have to understand it.
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, 8 year olds have their own computers these days and if you want to rid the world of windows then you're gonna have to compete.
<RAOF> (If people who *did* understand it asked for & tested backports)
<tretle> blol, banshee is telling me i used the ipod with a version of itunes which is too new and wont be able to work
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Right.  On the other hand, parents exist.
<tretle> this is on hardy
<DarkMageZ> are you saying that IF a backport was tested enough then it would actually reach the official branch?
<RAOF> tretle: Yup.  Sucks to have an ipod.  Apple deliberately breaks 3rd party tools with almost every firmware update.
<phoul> anyone here use mpd?
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: No, but it'd be in the backports repository, which is much easier to get from.
<tretle> how do i fix it
<DarkMageZ> ...
<tretle> wipe it?
<RAOF> tretle: By getting banshee to rebuild the database, and not using itunes.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: So, it would be good to have a better UI around backports.
<tretle> how do u rebuild the database?
<phoul> No one knows about mpd i guess... darn
<DarkMageZ> so basically you're saying that the parents are gonna have to take their 8 year old kids computer to the computer shop so the techie can install a shop customized version of the package or if lucky from backports.
<RAOF> tretle: banshee should offer to do that, I think.
<phoul> time for banshee!
<tretle> it does but there is no button to do it
<RAOF> There's a link to do it?
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Why would they take it to a computer shop.  They're familiar enough with installing software on Ubuntu to fire up the package manager and install the new version.
<scizzo-> DarkMageZ: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libgpod&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<scizzo-> you might suggest the 0.3.2 version instead?
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, but they won't have backports enabled because it's not "stable". so there won't be the new version.
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Again, there could be some better UI.  But the fundamental problem is solved by backports.
<RAOF> Or, rather, should be solved by backports if they got a little more love.
<RAOF> By people who clamour for new versions of stuff :)
<scizzo-> RAOF: and people contributing to it
<RAOF> scizzo-: Indeed.  It's really *extremely* simple to help get backports done.
<RAOF> With a little more infrastructure, it could be even easier.
<tretle> where do i rebuild?
<RAOF> tretle: I'm not sure.  I don't have a broken ipod handy.  But I seem to remember that when you select the ipod in banshee the main frame will have some text like "you've used a new version of itunes..." and you can click on some of the text under there that says "rebuild database".
<tretle> no link
<phoul> RAOF, is there a way to open Users & Groups as root since the "unlock" button doesnt work and doing sudo users-admin also doesnt ungrey the options =\
<RAOF> phoul: You can't open it as root (it won't work).  The unlock button should be working at this point.  If it doesn't, file a bug.
<phoul> i just get a uhh
<phoul> could not authenticate
<RAOF> Right.  Bug filing time.
<phoul> erm
<phoul> I cant =|
<phoul> users-admin isnt a valid program to report a bug with according to launchpad
<phoul> :|
<RAOF> Here's a trick: while you've got user-admin open, you can do run "ubuntu-bug -P $(pgrep users-admin)" to file a bug against it.
<phoul> is that part of ubuntu-desktop?
<phoul> alrighty done
<cdm10> Interesting thing happened today, I did a fresh Hardy install and the update-manager said it couldn't compute the upgrade when it went in for a dist-upgrade. apt-get dist-upgrade did just fine, though.
<RAOF> cdm10: That probably means you've broken something.
<cdm10> RAOF: heh, fresh install.
<RAOF> cdm10: No, I mean that running apt-get dist-upgrade has broken something.
<cdm10> RAOF: Aww, that sucks... what was I supposed to do?
<cdm10> RAOF: It's a VM, and I have it snapshotted on a clean install, so nothing's too permanent.
<cdm10> RAOF: but, just wondering what I should have done...
<RAOF> Generally?  Either pay close attention to what apt-get says it's going to do when you run dist-upgrade, use aptitude instead (and pay close attention to what it says it's going to do), or use update manager and wait until it *can* calculate the upgrade :)
<cdm10> RAOF: ha, alright. If I run into issues, I'll just revert back to fresh and start over using update-manager.
 * phoul isnt sure how much hes enjoying this >.>
<phoul> lol
<RAOF> Basically, during development there will be many times when running 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will break your system.
<cdm10> phoul: alphas aren't supposed to be fun!
<cdm10> RAOF: oh, hooray for VMs then :)
<RAOF> Indeed.
<cdm10> RAOF: what does update-manager do instead?
<phoul> it runs apt-get upgrade
<cdm10> phoul: That's exactly what I was just told not to do.
<phoul> and leaves the ones that cannot be updated to not be updated instead of dist upgrading to get everything
<phoul> Im wishing i -had- ran upgrade not dist-upgrade
<phoul> that didnt go well
<WorkingOnWise> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cdm10> phoul: what does update-manager's distribution upgrade mode do then?
<cdm10> phoul: It's come up several times during the alpha.
<phoul> updates what it can and leaves the rest
<cdm10> Is that any different from dist-upgrade?
<cdm10> phoul: i thought that was what normal updates do... this one removes packages and stuff.
<phoul> Yeah
<phoul> dist-upgrade does some bad stuff if you dont watch it
<cdm10> Ah.
<phoul> usually its used only for upgrading distrobutions like... fiesty to gutsy
<phoul> or dapper to fiesty
<phoul> or w/e
<WorkingOnWise> somewhere after alpha 1, hardy's restricted driver manager in broken on my laptop. what info should I include in a bug report in launchpad?
<cdm10> phoul: so, I'm still not clear on the differences between update-manager when it says it's doing a distribution upgrade and dist-upgrade.
<phoul> hrm
<phoul> if it says its doing a dist-upgrade
<phoul> theres no difference
<phoul> Ive never had update manager do that though
<cdm10> phoul: ok
<cdm10> phoul: really? during the alpha it happens all the time.
<phoul> hrm
<phoul> IM still trying to get mpd working with pulse audio
<phoul> =\
<cdm10> Well, perhaps that's what's breaking my system :)
<phoul> which is not going well by the way...
<phoul> lol
<cdm10> I wonder if the users-admin thing is fixed yet.
<phoul> I filed a bug for that not 5 minuits ago about unlocking issues
<phoul> lol
<ToxinPowe> RAOF nice words, I agree with you
<cdm10> phoul: the users-admin thing?
<phoul> yeah
<cdm10> phoul: i'm talking about a crash when you try to add a new user.
<phoul> ohh
<phoul> i cant unlock mine
<phoul> lol
<cdm10> phoul: ouch :)
<cdm10> phoul: make sure it's not running as root.
<phoul> it shouldnt be
<cdm10> phoul: straight off the CD, the .desktop file still runs it as root
<cdm10> which breaks the unlocking
<phoul> Im not sure how to check that
<phoul> Ive looked at the .desktop and all it shows is users-admin
<phoul> not gksu users-admin or any of that
<cdm10> phoul: ok, so you have the update that fixes it.
<cdm10> phoul: lemme try it on mine, booting it up.
<phoul> This is my system atm... im kinda wondering if i should be running an alpha system as my only system which is important if it work
<phoul> :|
<phoul> lol
<cdm10> phoul: yeah, probably not :)
<cdm10> phoul: wow, yeah, updates broke policykit :)
<phoul> ugg crap
<cdm10> phoul: which is why you shouldn't be running alphas.
<phoul> lol
<phoul> i used to run debian sid as my stable box and it was fine...
<phoul> i figured it'd be about the same
<phoul> lol
<cdm10> it would be nice if gksu users-admin actually worked, for if policykit breaks on you.
<WorkingOnWise> somewhere after alpha 1, hardy's restricted driver manager in broken on my laptop. what info should I include in a bug report in launchpad?
<phoul> cdm10, can i query you for a moment?
<cdm10> phoul: sure
<tretle> is ipod-sharp in hardy yet?
<phoul> the libgpod lib for reading the new ipods is
<RAOF> tretle: I think the new ipod-sharp & podsleuth is now in Hardy.
<RAOF> tretle: Banshee shouldn't be too far behind.
<tretle> well my ipod nano doesnt seem to work
<tretle> banshee asks if i want it to build a new database
<tretle> but doesnt give me an option to do it
<tretle> oh and could someone tell me the difference between kernel 2.6.24-4-386 and kernel 2.6.24-4-GENERIC
<tretle> 386 is stuck at the loading screen
<tretle> and generic isnt
<tretle> .restart
<tretle> getting error on update "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<phoul> well i got some stuff working now, so its functional to stay on hardy :)
<phoul> Hopefully tomorrow the policys will be fixed and i will be good-to-go
<phoul> :)
<phoul> hrm, is there a way to restart all the sound stuff like pulse & alsa and whatnot without rebooting
<phoul> I know alsa is easy to restart but i dont know anything about pulse
<phoul> Because my sound just died randomly everythings saying connection refused
<phoul> =|
<phoul> any ideas?
<DanaG> You can just run 'pulseaudio'
<phoul> okay well that didnt fix anything lol
<phoul> im trying to figure out how to fix this sound issue without rebooting
<DanaG> Hmm.
<phoul> Because rebooting gets offely annoying
<phoul> lol
<phoul> I guess rebooting would be best..
<phoul> blah
<phoul> i hate rebooting linux
<phoul> feels so wrong
<DanaG> It's not necessarily best, but it is the simplest.
<phoul> okay
<phoul> well... if you know another solution... im all ears :D
<phoul> http://pastebin.ca/858111
<phoul> thats interesting
<DanaG> Well, I seem to have some script that reloads 'alsa', that I don't remember where I got it from.
<phoul> well reloading alsa is just /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
 * Hobbsee would suggest killing the pulseaudio process then restarting it?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly/~dgoyette/reload-alsa.sh
<RAOF> pulseaudio -kill FTW
<DanaG> (I love having web space.)
<phoul> erm
<phoul> that webspace is like
<phoul> not working
<phoul> server not sound
<phoul> calpoly.net,org,us,cu...
<phoul> phoul@zomgbox:~$ sudo pulseaudio -kill
<phoul> pulseaudio: invalid option -- i
<phoul> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<phoul> pulseaudio: daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:156: pa_ltdl_done: Assertion `lt_dlexit() == 0' failed.
<phoul> Aborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> oops.
<DanaG> left off .edu
<RAOF> Whoops.  --kill
<DanaG> Silly me.
<phoul> the second says E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon.
<RAOF> phoul: Also, why are you running pulse as root?
<phoul> i have no idea
<RAOF> Then stop :)
<phoul> i figured since it was a startup service it would be run as root
<RAOF> pulseaudio --kill
<phoul> lol
<RAOF> phoul: It isn't a startup service.
<RAOF> It runs as your user.
<RAOF> (And you may wish to add yourself to the pulse-rt group, to give pulse RT priority priviledges)
<phoul> when i go into sound prefs im getting... autotestsrc wave=sine freq 512! audio convert! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<RAOF> Right.  Not a useful error message.
<phoul> and your scripts forbidden
<RAOF> What is your sink set to?
<phoul> lol i was really hoping it would be because i typed it out lol
<phoul> I havent changed anything at all
<phoul> where do i see sink settings
<phoul> or any of that
<RAOF> phoul: System->Pref->Sound
<RAOF> They're probably all set to autodetect.
<phoul> I have them all set to pulseaudio
<phoul> except sound capture
<phoul> which is alsa
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one useful thing: libasound2-plugins
<phoul> k thats installing... i doubt that will fix my problem however
<DanaG> That lets you set pulseaudio as default for even non-pulseaudio apps.
<RAOF> phoul: Does running "pulseaudio --kill" followed by running "pulseaudio" do anything?
<DanaG> However, some apps (such as Skype) still break with it.
<phoul> naw i stil lget that error when hitting test in sound prefs
<phoul> very odd...
<phoul> as for adding myself to that group, i will as soon as the users-admin thing is fixed, Unless you know how to do it another way... I remember doing it with usermod but its a little ugly and i donno how much ubuntu likes that
<DanaG> sudo adduser user group
<DanaG> or should I say, 'username groupname'
<DanaG> (makes it less ambiguous.)  Takes effect only after logout.  :9
<DanaG> :(
<phoul> alrighty well im added to the group now
<phoul> :)
<phoul> still refused connection however
<DanaG> Well, have you run pulseaudio?
<phoul> yeah
<DanaG> Try it in console, and look for debug output.
<phoul> phoul@zomgbox:~$ pulseaudio --kill
<phoul> phoul@zomgbox:~$ pulseaudio
<phoul> phoul@zomgbox:~$
<phoul> No output at all =\
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Try 'strace pulseaudio'
<RAOF> Very.
<DanaG> and look for anything like 'denied'
<phoul> write(2, "W: core-util.c: \33[1msetpriority("..., 57W: core-util.c: setpriority(): Permission denied
<phoul> ) = 57
<phoul> A whole lot of permission denied stuff
<phoul> If you need to see more its pastebin time
<phoul> lol
<DanaG> Well, that's just the priority stuff.  Perhaps having added to group but not restarted Gnome has confused things.
<phoul> i will restart gnome
<phoul> brb
<phoul> okay that errors still there
<DanaG> Odd.
<phoul> just not nearly as many times
<phoul> just once now
<phoul> ohh wait
<phoul> no nvm its there just as many
<phoul> lol
<DanaG> Okay, try pulseaudio not under strace.
<phoul> execve("/usr/bin/pulseaudio", ["pulseaudio"], [/* 34 vars */]) = 0
<phoul> brk(0)                                  = 0x8054000
<phoul> fcntl64(0, F_GETFD)                     = 0
<phoul> fcntl64(1, F_GETFD)                     = 0
<phoul> fcntl64(2, F_GETFD)                     = 0
<phoul> access("/etc/suid-debug", F_OK)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<phoul> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<phoul> mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fa3000
<phoul> access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<phoul> open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3
<phoul> fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=47284, ...}) = 0
<phoul> mmap2(NULL, 47284, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f97000
<phoul> close(3)                                = 0
<RAOF> Pastebin!
<phoul> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<phoul> open("/usr/lib/libpulsecore.so.5", O_RDONLY) = 3
<phoul> read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\350\0"..., 512) = 512
<phoul> fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=393528, ...}) = 0
<phoul> mmap2(NULL, 396524, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f36000
<phoul> mmap2(0xb7f94000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5d) = 0xb7f94000
<phoul> close(3)                                = 0
<phoul> access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<phoul> open("/usr/lib/libltdl.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3
<RAOF> Quick, before you've auto-kicked from the channel.
<phoul> read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\22"..., 512) = 512
 * Pici makes note to get floodbots in here.
<phoul> Am i still spamming
<RAOF> No :)
<phoul> Thank god
<phoul> http://pastebin.ca/858124 <-- thats the pastebin
<phoul> I ment to paste it into pastebin
<phoul> However it went here instead -_-
<RAOF> Heh.
<phoul> So do we have any ideas on how to fix this, Or should i just reboot
<RAOF> I'd suggest a reboot.  It's basically easier.
<phoul> Yeah but...
<phoul> If this repeats isnt that could be a issue
<phoul> lol
<RAOF> If it persists across reboots, or if the problem comes back, then we can debug further.
<phoul> alrighty
<phoul> brb
<phoul> Do you by chance know anything about MPD?
<phoul> hrm, I bet mpd would work with pulse audio if it didnt require root....
<phoul> i doubt the user it switches down too is in the pulseaudio group...
<MGrunde> Anyone know if the apparmor problems are fixed in today's daily?
<phoul> apparmor problems?
<MGrunde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647175
<phoul> I havent gotten that error... so i guess maybe i just rebooted and i didnt see it
<MGrunde> I was unable to install from the alpha 2 and 3 CDs.
<MGrunde> Installing from alpha 1 then upgrading works fine for some reason though...
<crimsun> phoul: yes?
<phoul> ahh yay
<phoul> Do you use mpd?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: timidity as a daemon seems tricky to get to work with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> As it is, I don't use midi apps (or midi files, for that matter) very often, so I just run timidity as a user, instead.
<phoul> whats timidity?..
<DanaG> !info timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-16ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 532 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<DanaG> It helps to have good soundfonts, too.
<phoul> ahh
<DanaG> I'm using a '8mbgmpat'
<DanaG> patch set.
<kdubois> so i upgraded to hardy yesterday, which seemed to absolutely break my installation of compiz
<kdubois> anyone else having similiar problems?
<kdubois> also, is hardy going to use X11-xcb?
<RAOF> kdubois: Already is.
<kdubois> RAOF: nice, about time :-)
<DanaG> Well, compiz git works for me, but gtk-window-decorator does not.
<crdlb> what makes you assume the problem is gtk-window-decorator ?
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52105/
<DanaG> Everything else works fine for me, including emerald.
<DanaG> Though it HAS gotten slower with Hardy (might be 169.07 doing it).
<mrtimdog> Hi, maybe a silly question, but does anybody know to press the keypad keys on an IBM T42/T40 laptop?
<Karotte> hi
<Karotte> how stable is hardy at the moment, would you recommend upgrading from gutsy?
<TheInfinity> Karotte: if you want to have a system for work: never use alpha / beta software+
<TheInfinity> if you like to play around and perhaps miss everything: your welcome.
<Karotte> TheInfinity: hm yeah
<TheInfinity> you should have some knowledge about ubuntu to run hardy. alphatesting is nothing for beginners
<white_eagle> what will be the biggest improvement in hardy? except lts
<white_eagle> or its still unknown
<Tomcat_> white_eagle: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3
<Tomcat_> New xorg, PulseAudio, FF3, that's about it.
<Pici> Stability.
<Tomcat_> I think that's the LTS part ;P
<neversfelde> Hello, there are several new folders in ~ like music etc.. Is it possible to change the path of them?
<Tomcat_> neversfelde: You can delete them if you want...
<neversfelde> ah sorry, Kubuntu ;)
<neversfelde> Tomcat_: I like them, but my / is to small
<Tomcat_> neversfelde: You can change the path in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<neversfelde> thx
<Tomcat_> neversfelde: Oh... wait a sec.
<Tomcat_> neversfelde: Try the xdg-user-dir* apps
<neversfelde> Tomcat_: is it a file?
<Tomcat_> neversfelde: No, an app.
<Tomcat_> No idea how it works, but it can be used to change the dirs as well I think.
<Tomcat_> Check Google or something.
<neversfelde> I will try it. Thank you
<neversfelde> I think you have to change ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and run xdg-user-dirs-update after that
<Tomcat_> Yeah, that might be.
<tretle> rhythmbox upnp isnt working is it?
<geser> tretle: the upnp plugin needs some packages which are in universe, so rhythmbox can't depend on them. But I forgot which ones it were.
<timing> do more people have no compiz after going back from standby or hybernate?
<timing> i can't find it so far in the bts
<lemonade> well... i can't get back from hybernate
<Pici> I can't run compiz to begin with ;)
<lemonade> i guess my wlan-driver is against me
<crdlb> timing: what happens when you try to run compiz?
<timing> o let me see
<timing> compiz.real --replace it is right?
<crdlb> compiz --replace
<timing> k
<Pici> Mines an ati/fglrx issue, I didnt try it after this most recent kernel update though..
<timing> crdlb: works okay
<timing> all windows are on the first workspace again, but that's normal
<crdlb> yeah :/
<crdlb> there was a patch to fix that, but it was never completed to handle all scenarios
<timing> when i logged back in from hibernate just yet, i didn't see anything which hinted to a compiz loading
<timing> any other keywords i could try in the bts?
<timing> o i tried standby compiz
<timing> let's do suspend
<timing> bug reported!
<timing> bye
<RyanPrior> How do I restart the sound server? I'm getting no sound from any apps.
<tretle> geser: I have coherence 5 installes and still not working
<geser> tretle: have you also python-louie installed?
<tretle> ill check now
<tretle> geser: yes
<tretle> geser: i had rhythmbox working with upnp before the dist-upgrade  -d
<geser> sorry, then I don't know, I've only witnessed some discussion about the upnp modules from rythymbox
<tretle> ok thanks anyway
<gunashekar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tretle> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tretle> ubuntu is never gonna change the theme
<tretle> lol, i could bet on it
<scizzo-> isnt the default theme ok?
<tretle> dont see anything wrong with it..... never did.. But every now and then word gets out that theres going to be a new theme... actually good marketing that
<tretle> :D :P
<DrUnKnMuNkY> has anyone else here had trouble with compiz fusion? i asked in #compiz-fusion but all they said was "don't run hardy"
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, compiz-fusion is working here.
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, i think they are trying to dodge doing their job. they're a bunch of slackers over there. it's either (oh no it's a developer release omgz!1!) or (oh well it's released now, can't release a patch for such a small issue). kick their asses.
<tretle> thought u were talking about the art team there :) :P
<DarkMageZ> the art team is doing well atm. it's just that gtk isn't good enough to get their beutiful themes working.
<tretle> lol
<tretle> I must remember that one
<tretle> whats wrong with the gtk?
<dick-richardson> anyone know what version of alsa will ship with Hardy?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> the error i'm getting when i run compiz --replace right now is libGL error: drmMap of framebugger failed (Invalid argument). didn't find too much on google for it
<DrUnKnMuNkY> it might be a regression bug of some sort though
<RAOF>  
<RAOF> Awesome.
<RAOF> DrUnKnMuNkY: That's a driver bug, I'd wager.
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, disable framebuffer me thinks.
<crdlb> 'framebugger' haha :p
<DrUnKnMuNkY> heh didn't notice that
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DarkMageZ: how would i do that?
<DarkMageZ> i remember i always disable it when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DarkMageZ: select no for "use kernel framebuffer device interface" then? i think i may have already had that
<DarkMageZ> exactly
<DrUnKnMuNkY> still no luck.. same error
<RAOF> You'd need to restart X for that to take effect, obviously.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> right.. heh
<RAOF> Also, there's *always* going to be a framebuffer, since that's what gets drawn to the screen.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> any idea what a drmMap is then?
<crdlb> well DRM is the part of the kernel that handles the kernelspace things needed for 3d acceleration to work
<RAOF> Direct Rendering Manager.  AKA kernel-level-GL drivers.
<RAOF> (And, if you're using nouveau, kernel level 2d drivers)
<dick-richardson> anyone know what version of alsa will ship with Hardy?
<RAOF> dick-richardson: Probably the most recent release as of feature freeze.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> compiz seems to be running now.. i'll add stuff from the old xorg.conf one by one and see what was screwing it up
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-18
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, so it was the framebuffer?
<tretle> compiz is a bit crashy on my end too
<tretle> useable though
<RAOF> Amazingly, compiz works on the nouveau drivers.  If you use Xgl, and don't mind it being slow as molasses :)
<crdlb> :D
<DrUnKnMuNkY> tried xgl earlier today for all of 10 minutes.. it was slow to the point of being unusable
<phin> hmmm
<phin> is anyone having issues with compiz?
<crdlb> heh
<phin> it doesnt seem to love me anymore
<RAOF> Incidentally, anyone who has an nvidia card and doesn't particularly want 3d, I now recommend trying nouveau before nv.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> phin, mine broke earlier today. what's your issue?
<crdlb> cool beans
<crdlb> phin: details are helpful :)
<phin> no problem
<RAOF> Todays fun nouveau fact: firefox scrolls faster with nouveau than the binary blob on my 7600go
<crdlb> nice
<crdlb> die, nvidia driver, die
<phin> i noticed it wasnt running so i went to my appearane preferences, and so it was set to none, so i tried to change it back to custom, the screen blanks a bunch and it fails. so i goto term and type compiz --replace and it spits out this: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/157351
<phin> im using the intel driver
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DarkMageZ: it may have been that, but my xorg.conf was bloated with a whole bunch of crap, I'll be able to nail down exactly what was causing it hopefully
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i'm assuming now it was something to do with multiple monitors
<crdlb> phin: you aren't using metacity's compositor by any chance are you?
<phin> i think its being used, yes
<crdlb> turn it off
<phin> how?
<crdlb> xcompmgr copypasta sucks :<
<crdlb> gconf-editor /apps/metacity
<phin> i havent used metacity in quite some time
<phin> ah ok
<phin> danke, that should work for me
<RAOF> Oh, man.  I should turn on metacity's compositor while I'm nouveauing.
<crdlb> it's really disappointing that the author of the metacity compositor never even tested switching to compiz :/
<phin> no shit
<phin> crdlb: thanks man!
<phin> that did the trick :)
<RAOF> Let's add that to the list of "things not to do": kill xcompmgr with metacity's compositor enabled.
<phin> now, i just have to patiantly wait for exa to pan out :)
<RAOF> Hey, cool.  Metacity's compositor is less evil than xcompmgr.
<phin> no
<phin> lol
<crdlb> RAOF: in what way? :)
<RAOF> In the way that it doesn't randomly use corrupt textures.
<crdlb> that falls under the category of "broken", not "evil" :p
<RAOF> Although it seems that multi-head is a bit beyond it.
<RAOF> Ok.  It'l less *broken* than xcompmgr.
<RAOF> Right.  Although it does break Do like a twig.
<phoul> Anyone know a good sfv file checker?
<HellMind> What is the alsa version of hardy heron?
<HellMind> hey
<HellMind> just check
<HellMind> what alsa it uses please
<HellMind> alsactl -v
<HellMind> and tell me what it says please
<HellMind> Wake up
<RAOF> !info alsa-base hardy | HellMind
<ubotu> hellmind: alsa-base: ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.15-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 191 kB, installed size 384 kB
<HellMind> nice
<HellMind> !info jack hardy | RAOF
<ubotu> raof: jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<HellMind> !info jackd hardy | Lord Momoland
<ubotu> lord momoland: jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 360 kB
<HellMind> dammit why it uses the old jack
<RAOF> HellMind: Please don't ping random people with ubotu, it's really obnoxious.
<HellMind> !info kernel hardy
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in hardy
<HellMind> !info kernel-image hardy
<ubotu> Package kernel-image does not exist in hardy
<HellMind> RAOF: sorry and thank you
<HellMind> !info linux-image-rt hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-image-rt does not exist in hardy
<HellMind> :O
<HellMind> !info linux-image* hardy
<RAOF> It seems you probably want to learn about packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.4.4 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<HellMind> It seams there are no pre made kernel images with realtime capabilities
<RAOF> HellMind: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hardy&release=all
<HellMind> excelent
<HellMind> RAOF: you rocks
<emgent> xstasi, augh
<HellMind> What can I do to push to introduce a new version of jackd into the hardy distribution?
<HellMind> who desides what should be there
<RAOF> HellMind: I'd suggest filing an upgrade bug against the jack package.  You probably want to have answers for the following questions:  Is there a newer version in Debian?  What does the new version fix/add?  Etc
<HellMind> why we are so afraid of upgrade? new upgrades usually gave more unestability?
<RAOF> No.  Before feature freeze it's open slather on upgrades.
<RAOF> On the other hand, there are finite packaging resources.  Giving people a good reason makes it more likely they'll do it.
<HellMind> is there any distro that always try to give the latest version of software?
<RAOF> Well, most of them.
<RAOF> I think Foresight is trying a rolling release?
<RAOF> Debian Sid?
<HellMind> that isnt enough
<RAOF> You can always help make Ubuntu (or many other distros) that distribution by helping to package shiny new stuff.
<HellMind> you do that?
<RAOF> !contribute | HellMind
<ubotu> HellMind: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<phin> HellMind: there are plenty of rolling release distros
<phin> feature freeze distros are great for stability
<phin> and it offers a reliable way for people to package up 3rd party applications for a distro
<phin> as, things like libaries and the like, rarely change
<phin> say now, as a software devolper, i can release a package for ubuntu gutsy, and i know 6 months down the road, its gonna work still for ubuntu gutsy
<phin> i release for debian sid, it could stop working next week
<phin> its really the only way you are going to get more commercial software venders to even bother releaseing for linux
<phin> if you want cutting edge ubuntu, just switch right away to the next version once everything gets frozen, or goto debian sid.  you could try a few of the other flavours, such as slack or arch.
<RAOF> gentoo is rolling-release, too, if you like unsupportable.
<phin> i do wish they would come with grumpy groundhog
 * DanaG likes using development versions of Ubuntu.
<HellMind> locate libGL.so.1 =>  /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<HellMind>  but rror creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<HellMind> /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<HellMind> -> libGL.so.169.07
<HellMind> Should I unistall my nvidia driver :S
<HellMind> how can i fix that :S
<HellMind> what for I need to install that .deb  -_- to use hardy
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/159434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159434 in libcairo "Unable to set legacy subpixel rendering" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> I still can't set legacy there.
<alex_mayorga> hello there, can Firefox 2 and 3 coexist in Hardy?
<RAOF> Yes
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, whatever was done recently made my "standard" GNOME session work
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Ah, with Xgl?  Cool.
<alex_mayorga> so I install firefox-3.0 and that's it
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Care to check out ~/.xsession-errors, looking for some Xgl debugness?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, sure
<RAOF> Indeed.  firefox-3.0 and you're good to go.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, there's a bunch of stuff on my .xsession-errors do you want to take a peak? I really dunno if it's related to video tough
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You could pastebin it.  But I'd only be interested in the top page or so.
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52366/ any user induced breakage you see and is easily fixable I'm all ears :)
<alex_mayorga> looks like my keyboard and sound are a bit broken there
<RAOF> Thanks.  That looks good to me.
<alex_mayorga> How do I remove all those Warning and ALSA lines :S
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, any bugs I should report?
<RyanPrior> Anybody else have video randomly break in Hardy? My VLC and Totem both started displaying stripy video just now, sound is fine but the video is all vertical stripes.
<NoelJB> RyanPrior: which video card & driver?
<RyanPrior> NoelJB: fglrx driver with ATI Mobility card.
<RyanPrior> NoelJB: the whole rig worked just 10 minutes ago though. It suddenly broke.
<NoelJB> wierd.  but wanted to make sure that the config was reported.  it was suggested that you try a reboot and see if that clears it up.  did you?
<RyanPrior> Yes, I tried rebooting, and I also tried shutting down the machine, unplugging it, and holding the power button down to discharge the capacitors. Still had no effect.
<NoelJB> and nothing would have changed in your configuration?
<RyanPrior> It suddenly stopped working while I was browsing the 'net, listening to music, and watching videos.
<RyanPrior> I opened the video and there was no sound, so I closed it and opened alsamixer to see if something was muted. Nothing was, so I opened the movie back up and the sound was then good but the picture was bad.
<RyanPrior> And now the sound has stayed good but the picture is still bad. And what's wierder is, the exact same thing happens to VLC as well as Totem.
<RyanPrior> So, to answer the question directly, I had no configuration tools open, no root access to xorg.conf, nothing out of the ordinary for my computer use.
<NoelJB> RyanPrior, wierd.
<RyanPrior> I agree. No ideas, I presume?
<NoelJB> Nope.  Given that we're talking about Hardy, have you considered a reinstall :-p
<RyanPrior> NoelJB: That may end up being necessary. Sucks though.
<RyanPrior> NoelJB: I'm sure it will stir up new bugs, on the other hand. I've only reported about two dozen since upgrading to Alpha 3.
<NoelJB> RyanPrior, I suppose.  I keep Hardy on a USB drive, and have reinstalled it from scratch (clean reformat) with each alpha drop.
<RyanPrior> I've been upgrading going forward, to catch the bugs in forward progress.
<NoelJB> RyanPrior, I'm just waiting to see any action on the ones I've reported.  Such as the hotswap bay regression from Gutsy.
<RyanPrior> Yeah, my bugs haven't been getting much attention either.
<NoelJB> meanwhile, I've got today's updates downloading.  Will take another several hours at the rate this hotel's network serves up.
<RyanPrior> That's only until we get the Ubuntu NeuroNet set up.
<RyanPrior> Coming in Alpha 4. =P
 * RyanPrior can dream
 * DanaG is going back to packaged compiz.
<mattismyname> Are there any cool features in a build more recent than what's packaged?
<DanaG> Hmm, snowglobe and atlantis2 are cool.
<DanaG> But it turns out, the new versions seem to be slower on my system.  Way slower.
<mattismyname> hmm...that's no good.
<mattismyname> I have a weird problem with the packaged build
<mattismyname> Menus sort of "flicker" in
<mattismyname> Instead of smoothly fading in or whatever they're supposed to do
<DanaG> Hmm, try turning off "fade"
<mattismyname> I assume it's an nvidia driver issue though
<DanaG> (I also set my menus to 'vacuum'.
<mattismyname> That got rid of the flicker...nice
<mattismyname> I don't see vacuum in my ccsm
<DanaG> It'd be there only for 'open' and 'close'.
<mattismyname> ahh I see it
<DanaG> Oh hey, mattismyname: can you try enabling the 'put' plugin and see if hitting 'super' (just that key and nothing else) makes the window move to the opposite edge of the desktop?
<mattismyname> Nope
<mattismyname> super isn't bound to any default action
<mattismyname> In put
<mattismyname> Ok, here's a question, how do I get macos-like expose?  Where it shrinks the windows on the current desktop so all are visible
<DanaG> That's 'scale'.
<DanaG> I mean, in 'put', super isn't bound to anything, yet it still does something.  Odd.
<DanaG> (For 'scale', I use screen corners.)
<mattismyname> Got it
<mattismyname> That's weird about put.  It doesn't happen for me.  I'm using whatever version is default for hardy
<DanaG> Odd.
<mattismyname> Ok, this is weird, scale changes the ordering of the windows if I just hit the hot-corner twice in a row.  I wish it would scale back to the window I originally had focused if I don't select a new one.
<DanaG> Odd. For me, it un-scales.
<mattismyname> Maybe because I have sloppy mouse focus
<DanaG> Oh, and "scale additions" and "scale window title focus" are cool.
<DanaG> Oh, and 'put' keybindings don't work with numlock on OR off.
<DanaG> Well, super-z does, but no others.
<DanaG> And super-KP_5
<DanaG> But even binding it to numbers doesn't work.
<DanaG> It's like it's being childish and saying,
<DanaG> "OOOoh, I got a 'super'.  Yay, move window!"
<DanaG> and then stops trying to do anything else.
<DanaG> Another odd thing: whether num-lock is on or off, my keypad still gives me numbers.
<DanaG> OOh, I see an
<DanaG> '
<DanaG> OLPC keyboard layout.
<DanaG> Yay, I fixified it.
<DanaG> It turns out that somehow my keyboard layout was screwing stuff up.
<DanaG> It made all numpad keys just be numbers, and somehow ALSO screwed up 'super' for Compiz.
<DPic> Will there be some serious performance improvements in Hardy?
<RAOF> DPic: No, probably not.
<DPic> will that be made a priority for the version after?
<DPic> I definitely think it's time for Ubuntu to make performance a high priority. speed, system resource consumption, efficiency, and even minimum disk space required for an  install
<pecisk> DPic: as far as I see, last two Ubuntu releases has been tweaked heavily for performance, but it happens per project basis, as it should be
<pecisk> and of course, let's keep in mind, how subjective is term "peformance". As long it works acceptble for user - with all features he/she wants - it's ok, imho
<pecisk> hmmm, no windows decorations when Compiz is turned off with lastest updates? Anyone seen this?
<DanaG> For me, Hardy has had WORSE performance.  It's odd.
<DanaG> The new scheduler seems to get bogged down by 'nice' loads too easily.
<alteregolio> high
<blkorpheus> u are?
<alteregolio> after a update of now i can't use my mouse
<alteregolio> i have a logifnord usb mice
<hit> lost my media buttons on usb kb
<hit> worked after first plug in
<blkorpheus>  update without checking what is to be updated
<blkorpheus> does the 2.6.24.-4 kernel work yet?
<hit> always check but how supposed i know if it will break something
<alteregolio> i have problems with my hardware detection
<blkorpheus> if it break revert
<blkorpheus> but expect breakage
<blkorpheus> breakage is to be assumed and expected
<blkorpheus> thats how you know
<blkorpheus> or read the topic
<hit> k
<alteregolio> a update is weird
<blkorpheus> use a stable release for stability
<hit> a stable version is boring, nothing to do there :p
<hit> btw any way to debug why system hangs on booting when loading hardware drivers and also some X crashes?
<hit> dmesg and Xorg.0.log didn't give anything exciting
<blkorpheus> which kernel version?
<alteregolio> my mouse is dead
<hit> latest kernel
<alteregolio> i have 2.6.24-4
<alteregolio> it work before the update
<blkorpheus> I amm supposed to know which update right?
<hit> ah no, 2.6.24-3 here
<blkorpheus> you guys need to learn how to ask and answer support questions
<blkorpheus> you'd be better off posting in the forums and filing bug reports
<hit> well, how can i file a bug when i don't know what is wrong?
<blkorpheus> geez, thats the point in filing, so those smartter can determine what the issue could be, and you may find your issue is known, and or resolved with basic reading.
<blkorpheus> If this is complicated, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<hit> bye
<blkorpheus> peace
<alteregolio> fnord
<alteregolio> is there a way to start xconfig?
<blkorpheus> xconfig?
<blkorpheus> whats that?
<alteregolio> to add a mouse
<alteregolio> or something
<blkorpheus> lol
<blkorpheus> there is no "xconfig"
<blkorpheus> do you guys even know what system your running?
<alteregolio> and where is the mouse configuration stored?
<blkorpheus> read the topic
<alteregolio> yeah i run a 4GHz Pentium penryn
<blkorpheus> lol
<alteregolio> asus p5k with ddr 1066 at 5-5-5-5-15
<alteregolio> whatever
<alteregolio> core2 penryn or something who cares
<blkorpheus> I sure don't if you don't
<alteregolio> and this monolithic kernel isn't able to find my mouse
<blkorpheus> good luck on getting help when you don't read
<alteregolio> maybe linus saw space odyssey 2001
<alteregolio> i think i move back to weedian
<blkorpheus> whatever
<blkorpheus> lol
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.07+2.6.24.4-4.11 (hardy), package size 5660 kB, installed size 16192 kB
<hit> argh blkorpheus left
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.4.4 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<hit> wanted to ask if he knows one possible reason why my xorg.conf looks like this: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/30258/
<bardyr> hit, because xorg.conf is obsolete
<bardyr> hit, hardy is going to make X use auto configuring and have changes in the xorg.conf like keyboard layout, etc
<hit> how do i configure X then?
<bardyr> hit, xorg.conf
<bardyr> they are going to override X's auto configuration
<hit> only when i need something special then?
<bardyr> yea
<hit> ok
<alteregolio> section input decice
<alteregolio> driver mouse
<alteregolio> corepointer blah whaetver
<alteregolio> port does not exist
<alteregolio> protocol does not exist
<alteregolio> whatver
<alteregolio> i try to find a xorg backup file
<bardyr> alteregolio, xorg.conf.backup ? :)
<bardyr> alteregolio, if you used the GUI it normally saves a backup
<bardyr> alteregolio, else just use dpkg/X to make a new one
<alteregolio> i can't use the gui
<alteregolio> the gui is messed up without a mice
<alteregolio> what is backslasg
<alteregolio> alt+92?
<bardyr> idk
<erudified> Hi! Anyone know how to get XGL working (with fglrx) ?
<bardyr> does anybody have a asus wl-167g or any other rt2500usb wifi device ?
<bardyr> erudified, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<alteregolio> no fun dpkg /x doesn't work
<erudified> Doesn't work - 0115 version starts on :2 and GNOME kinda doesn't, prior to that I get a gtk+ suid error
<bardyr> erudified, why do you need XGL?
<erudified> Why does that matter...?
<bardyr> AGILX is much better
<bardyr> and the new ATI drivers should support it
<erudified> They don't work with Xorg 7.3 and they're not in Hardy
<bardyr> hmm
<bardyr> they do support 7.3 and should be in hardy
<bardyr> at least the new cards
<alteregolio> ah it worked
<alteregolio> now i just modified the xorg.conf with a old xorg conf
<erudified> WELL THEN!
<erudified> bardyr thanks ;)
<bardyr> is there a way to make screen brigtness bottons work, either some hacks or software
<bardyr> but i dont want to hack the ACPI DDTD tables or what they are called
<hit> hmm, i can define my media keys in keyboard shortcuts conf, but they won't still work, so problem must be in something else?
<hit> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq4Q1Wz0 all right values in here
<hit> only key that works, is suspend
<hit> which messed up just something so i'll restart X
<alteregolio> compiled the kernel against icc now
<alteregolio> works better for audio rt
<bardyr> alteregolio, you compilled it with the intel compiler?
<alteregolio> yeah
<bardyr> hmm I didnt know you could do that :D
<pbor> hey hey guys.. is there a channel specific to virtualization on ubuntu (I just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmVirtManagerEtc )
<bardyr> pbor, you want to virtualize servers or desktops?
<pbor> bardyr: desktop... nothing in particular just trying out kvm/virt-manager on hardy
<e_r_c_e> huh
<e_r_c_e> 200 packadges to download
<e_r_c_e> huh
<IdleOne> 200 packages to download for what?
<e_r_c_e> at 4Mb donwload/512 upload it goes 9989Bs
<e_r_c_e> now 80Mbs
<e_r_c_e> IdleOne: for update
<e_r_c_e> sory for hightlight
<IdleOne> np
<e_r_c_e> :Đ
<e_r_c_e> topic is fun
<e_r_c_e> if..... do not run haardy
<e_r_c_e> **hardy**
<e_r_c_e> :P
<IdleOne> 1731kB/s
<IdleOne> 1773
<e_r_c_e> oooh
<e_r_c_e> my adsl could run 45-5 Mbs but one idiot run torrent
<e_r_c_e> :-@
<e_r_c_e> !!
<IdleOne> Fetched 153MB in 1min42s (1495kB/s)
<e_r_c_e> *4,5Mbs*
<IdleOne> that isnt to bad
<e_r_c_e> yeah
<e_r_c_e> 47/200, 60-80 Kbps
<e_r_c_e> only cuz of that stupid idiot
<e_r_c_e> wich's comp  is 24/7 online and it has all the speed so i havent anything
<e_r_c_e> :@
<e_r_c_e> icy  (that'z my gutsyđ internet gateway)	192.168.1.56
<e_r_c_e> all others are having later IPs than i
<e_r_c_e> and one man wich was tested
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<e_r_c_e> w00t?
<sque> Hi, hardy is gona use the new scheduler that people at kernel trap where speaking for?
<e_r_c_e> ewwww.... no?
<e_r_c_e> i think so
<e_r_c_e> sque: do you have bug with update manager
<e_r_c_e> in hardy
<sque> e_r_c_e: I haven't installed hardy, I just had a quick view from live cd
<e_r_c_e> :)
<e_r_c_e> better not install (YET!!)
<se7en> 781 upgraded, 74 newly installed, 67 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 763MB of archives   is that normal for a gutsy to hardy upgrade ???
<IdleOne> yes
<se7en> hmmmm i guess i don't get that done today ... only 3 hour left
<IdleOne> 3 hours for what?
<se7en> of today
<se7en> :)
<IdleOne> lol
<frenkel> anybody here use an rt2500 wireless networkcard?
<cavediver> Hi guys. I have kind of a strange "bug" in Hardy. When connecting to my mac using sshf in nautilus, I have to log in twice before the browsable list appear, and even though I state "save forever", It stills asks for password the next time. Anyona having the same issue ?
<HellMind> My usb mouse stop working how can I track the problem
<pvandewyngaerde> i had kde 3.5.8 , now 3.5.7 is in the update
<HellMind> emerald dies frecuently is there any alternate pkg for that?
<HellMind> emerald[6214]: segfault at 00000004 eip b788078d esp bf93a4e0 error 4
<annoia> I've bought an AMD Phenom 9500, which is supposed to run at 2.2Ghz per core. However, in Ubuntu (whichever) it is rated at 1.8... The BIOS claims it's running at 2.2.
<annoia> Any thoughts?
<tretle> right I have sorta a strange problem
<tretle> update manager opens but when it checks for new updates it crashes
<tretle> well gets cought in a loop
<tretle> and I cant open synaptic at all
<tretle> or sources
<geser> tretle: have you tried updating with apt-get in a terminal?
<tretle> now oi just figured out that it wont let me log in as root
<tretle> ubable to resolve host
<tretle> anaub;e
<tretle> unable
<tretle> hmmmm.... kung po chicken is calling me.... brb
<tretle> yeah
<tretle> back
<tretle> unable to resolve host users-desktop
<tretle> whenever i try and open anything as root?
<buks> kubuntu alternate install (daily 18 Jan) installation is not working on my laptop
<buks> is this the right forum to be talking about issues with hardy before logging a bug on launchpad?
<buks> hello, anybody home?
<tretle> nope
<muesli_> hardy's qt4-sql module doesn't seem to contain sqlite support. could i be wrong? :)
<tretle> if its any help this problem started when i changed the domain name
<tretle> when i look in the /etc/hosts it shows users-desktop.workgroup
<tretle> and when i try and log in as root it says unable to resolve hosts users-desktop
<tretle> brb
<tretle> right
<tretle> I cant change the domain anymore
<tretle> its stuck at WORGROUP
<tretle> *WORKGROUP
<tretle> any ideas?
<alteregolio>  i need a moebius gearbox for my fnordocycle
<askand> What gnome version will be in Hardy?
<andi5> askand: i guess 2.22.0 or some bugfix releases thereof
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-19
<michaelfavia> did the new gnome-keyring solve th elogin issue for anyone?
 * michaelfavia is going to restart to try but was hesitant to do the gdm shuffle yet again
<gabspeck> today i decided to check out the gnash plugin, so i removed the flashplugin-nonfree packaged and installed mozilla-plugin-gnash. after playing with it, i removed it and reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree. sound in flash is not working for me if a multimedia program such as rhythmbox since i did so. i'm using hardy.. any help?
<gabspeck> *such as rhythmbox is open at the same time
<gabspeck> any thoughts? ._.
<gabspeck> hm
<gabspeck> is pulseaudio support broken for now or i'm just unlucky?
<samiam> hi all
<samiam> quick question
<samiam> in gutsy and hardy we are using the new autoconfig X configuration
<samiam> when you change graphics cards how do you get the reconfiguration to look at your hardware again
<samiam> I new three months ago but forgot :-(
<samiam> I guess the best way to ask the question is "how do you force bulletproof-X to reconfigure your hardware"?
<WorkingOnWise> where can I get applets for awn that's in the repos?
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble getting Rhythmbox to play. I get debug output as shown here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/52515/
<DanaG> Wow, I just tried OSSv4 just for the heck of it, and boy is it complicated.
<DanaG> It leaves figuring out pin configs entirely up to the user.
<DanaG> So you can screw around with line-in and line-out, but at the same time, you HAVE to figure out what the heck they mean by 'front pink' and 'front blue' and 'front green'
<DanaG> (Neither of my two jacks is colored.)
<tretle> alsa seems to work best for me
<tretle> alows me to configure all my output/input stuff
<tretle> ona a 7.1 hdsoundcard
<DanaG> I can't set "line in as output" or "mic as output" on my hda-intel.
<tretle> pulse audio only alows me to change the output levels of one
<DanaG> I also can't get any capture at all on it.
<tretle> lol
<DanaG> In fact, it doesn't even manage to capture 'NOTHING'.
<tretle> and alsa?
<DanaG> Instead, it merely hangs.
<DanaG> Even with just bare ALSA, I mean.
<tretle> and how about pulse? that work for u?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I have three audio devices, though I normally use only two.
<DanaG> Onboard audio for system and web stuff, and for when 'on the go'.
<DanaG> Cardbus Audigy for music, and USB sound card for voice chat (though I have yet to actually voice-chat with anyone...)
<DanaG> Though the auto-restore-stream-to-device on hotplug doesn't work with Exaile.
<tretle> what do u use for voice chat?
<tretle> waiting for banter or empathy myself
<DanaG> Hmm, ekiga is the only one I remember well, and I don't remember how well it gets along with PulseAudio.
<coz_> Hey guys wanted to say that I did try hardy  for a while but the one big issue for me was that wacom tablet driver was a bit messed up
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if it's USB, then you can use that thingy in Virtualbox, too!
<coz_> I use dual monitors   but the tablet driver only allowed the cursor to work on th primary monitor
<DanaG> Nice safe way of testing.
<DanaG> Oh, dual monitors with Virtualbox?  Beats me how you'd do that.
<coz_> DanaG, well as soon as the wacom tablet driver is fixed i will go ahead and reinstall hardy
<coz_> there are few other bugs I believe I have already reported though
<UnNaturalHigh> is it possible to get networkmanager to deassociate with an AP without actually disabling the interface?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware.
<pwnguin> nm-tool perhaps?
<pwnguin> or maybe if you send it a message
<pwnguin> via dbus
<crimsun> I'd bypass nm altogether and just do it via wpa_cli
<crimsun> (which, essentially, is what nm does)
<pwnguin> i still dont get the motivation behind nm
<DanaG> NetworkManager is buggy after suspend and resume.
<DanaG> I have to kill and restart it.
<crimsun> nm works fine here
<UnNaturalHigh> nm-tool merely provides information
<pwnguin> fedora supposedly has system wide nm networks
<DanaG> Hmm, what wifi card?  I have iwl3945.
<crimsun> I'm not using hardy's kernel, however
<pwnguin> heh
<DanaG> But also, I do pass "qos_enable=1" and "hwcrypto=1" to the module.
<crimsun> (2.6.23.14)
<UnNaturalHigh> wpa_cli doesn't work either
<pwnguin> hardy's kernel finally mounts my sd card
<DanaG> Oh yeah, did you see my earlier comments about OSS?
<crimsun> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<DanaG> It gave me a bit of a new appreciation for the fiddlyness of HD Audio devices.
<pwnguin> first time since like 2.6.15
<crimsun> not sure what you mean by "OSS" or "fiddlyness of HD Audio"
<UnNaturalHigh> pwnguin, what are system wide nm networks?
<DanaG> OSSv4, the third-party sound system.  It gives manual control of pin settings, but names things only by color.
<pwnguin> UnNaturalHigh: as in default networks that the entire system can use
<crimsun> you have manual control of pins with ALSA, too
<pwnguin> before anyone logs in
<UnNaturalHigh> ahhh
<crimsun> you just need debug enabled in the kernel config
<UnNaturalHigh> pwnguin, I just wish I could disconnect from the network
<crimsun> ALSA is a real PITA, as is OSSv4, as is ...
<DanaG> The actual device?
<crimsun> what do you mean?
<crimsun> for ALSA, you need hwdep and debug both enabled
<DanaG> I was guessing at what the ellipsis led to.
<crimsun> oh, I'm alluding to every existing sound subsystem
<DanaG> Aah.
<pwnguin> this is so annoying
<pwnguin> i cant log in with my normal user
<pwnguin> as it crashes X
<DanaG> Try logging into terminal and running gnome-session from there.
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> crashes
<pwnguin> as in, coredump
<pwnguin> segfault
<DanaG> Even failsafe-terminal?
<DanaG> Perhaps a .X(something) file is messed up, or something.
<pwnguin> i guess that works
<pwnguin> but the xorg backtrace i got last time was pretty clear that it was a null pointer
<DanaG> Do you have compiz enabled?  If so, easy temporary fix: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz
<DanaG> Makes it not executable.
<pwnguin> compiz works for the other user
<pwnguin> and i dont think so
<pwnguin> if i log in via failsafe-terminal, running gnome-session there crashes it
<crimsun> I disable DRI so compiz's not even an option
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> .xsession errors has some interesting parts
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> ive been going about this wrong
<pwnguin> i just need to load the core file, and i guess the default size is now zero
<crimsun> pwnguin: just set it to unlimited
<crimsun> `ulimit -c unlimited`
<pwnguin> crimsun: that doesnt seem to be doing the trick =(
<alteregolio> i smoke a hardy
<pwnguin> i still get 0 length core dumps
<crimsun> pwnguin: are you executing the app from the tty in which that ulimit is set?
<pwnguin> im calling init.d gdm restart
<pwnguin> but hey, at least network manager isnt working anymore after that last update
 * DanaG wonders if networkmanager would, ironically, work better with broadcom than with Intel.
<pwnguin> hmm. [config/hal] couldn't initialise context (null) ((null))
<pwnguin> that sounds not good
<crimsun> DanaG: it does
<DanaG> After all that about Intel being better?  Wow, that IS (at least marginally) funny.
<alteregolio> something is garbage on the RT kernel
<DarkMageZ> anyone up for helping me with compiz & fglrx? it won't enable for some reason. Xorg.0.log says composite is enabled. no obvious errors in there about aiglx or composite or anything else.
<alteregolio> i would say the whole molnar patch is garbage
<pwnguin> i keep hearing people saying sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz
<crimsun> DanaG: I don't know if I can make a blanket statement.  IME, however, b43 is as reliable as ipw2200.
<DarkMageZ> compiz has execute ? so that's all good ?
<DanaG> -x is to make it NOT executable.
<pwnguin> donno
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: and what happens exactly if you try to run compiz --replace ?
<crimsun> alteregolio: ...or you could tell him how it is, and he can work to fix it.
<DarkMageZ> crdlb, http://pastebin.ca/862681
<pwnguin> so how critical is HAL to network connectivity?
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: twice isn't enough :)
<crdlb> it needs to appear three times in glxinfo to "count"
<crdlb> so you do not have texture_from_pixmap
<crimsun> pwnguin: pretty critical if you use nm.  Completely non-critical if you don't use nm.
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<DarkMageZ> hmm, but i've managed to get this version of fglrx working before.
<DarkMageZ> direct rendering: Yes
<crdlb> hmm
<pwnguin> crimsun: so next question. where do the ifconfig definitions come from?
<crdlb> !info xserver-xorg-core hardy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core: Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080105-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 3987 kB, installed size 10908 kB
<crdlb> ah
<crdlb> you're out of luck
<DarkMageZ> who broke what where?
<crdlb> fglrx does not support AIGLX on xorg-server 1.4
<crdlb> use Xgl, or go back to gutsy if you want to use compiz
<DarkMageZ> ah. well then... time for me to revert xserver-xorg-core
<crdlb> O_o I really wouldn't suggest that
<pwnguin> so it was /etc/network/interface
<crimsun> pwnguin: ...ifconfig definitions?  used by which tool?
<DarkMageZ> crdlb, why?
<pwnguin> ifconfig, and ifupdown ;)
<pwnguin> but ive figured it out
<crimsun> pwnguin: ifconfig doesn't care about /etc/network/interfaces.
<pwnguin> well it wasnt showing anything but lo
<crimsun> only ifup/ifdown and nm do
<crimsun> right, because anything enabled in /e/n/i will not be managed by nm
<pwnguin> well, close enough
<crimsun> (that's how static configs in nm work)
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: because that's a somewhat critical system package with lots of interactions with many other important packages?
<DarkMageZ> sounds like fun. i'm going to do it.
<pwnguin> i just forgot that when i tried to change the file i was using a user without sudo =(
<DarkMageZ> hmm, maybe not. this would mean reverting to a package that's over 2 months old.
<alteregolio> hardweed is great
<pwnguin> cute, it seems that "erasor" is the device segfaulting X
<UnNaturalHigh> how long before they stop adding new packages to hardy heron?
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<pwnguin> feature freeze is about a month from now
<pwnguin> but i think it's already past new package freeze
<pwnguin> fortunately, you can always request an exception
<UnNaturalHigh> heh, I doubt they will accept I want aircrack-ng because it supports packet injection for my b43/b43legacy for a package
<UnNaturalHigh> maybe if I slightly reword it
<pwnguin> is aircrack-ng already in the archive with an old version?
<UnNaturalHigh> well to be honest I am not even sure aircrack-ng will have the next version out by the time feature freeze happens
<UnNaturalHigh> currently it is only supported from svn
<pwnguin> 'sides, injection is evil ;)
<UnNaturalHigh> not really, it does have practical uses
<UnNaturalHigh> you need packet injection for penetration testing of any sort
<UnNaturalHigh> heh, penetration is such a great
<pwnguin> im thinking if you need that, just use a ppa
<UnNaturalHigh> ppa?
<pwnguin> personal package archive
<UnNaturalHigh> one thing I have not learnt how to do yet is package deb's
 * UnNaturalHigh still thinks ebuild's and PKGBUILD's are easier
<UnNaturalHigh> when I looked at the wiki on making a deb there is so many things to add to produce a good deb file
<UnNaturalHigh> tedious imho
<pwnguin> most of that is for main archive quality
<UnNaturalHigh> is there a good article on just making a quick deb package?
<UnNaturalHigh> that you know of
<pwnguin> the packaging guide section on cdbs
<pwnguin> if you like ebuilds
<crimsun> no, the new packages freeze has been absorbed into feature freeze for 8.04
<crimsun> we continue to process new source packages
<UnNaturalHigh> crimsun, are you a developer?
<crimsun> yes.
<pwnguin> still, i doubt anyone's gonna pull from a cvs
<crimsun> pwnguin: it happens regularly
<crimsun> see that gcc-4.2 package you've installed?  It's a snapshot.
<pwnguin> for the most important core stuff, sure
<UnNaturalHigh> crimsun, where would I make such a request for a feature to be pulled from svn or would I have to make a patch and submit it?
<crimsun> same for linux, etc.
<crimsun> UnNaturalHigh: a debdiff is appreciated.
<pwnguin> pulling from svn is usually a sign that you'll be following the package closely, from what ive observed
<crimsun> yes, that's generally the case.
<crimsun> e.g., compiz
<crimsun> aircrack-ng | 1:1.0~beta1-1 | hardy/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<crimsun> what specifically do you need with it, UnNaturalHigh?
<UnNaturalHigh> well I have yet to test the svn as I am just compiling it but it is supposed to have support for packet injection on b43/b43legacy drivers
<UnNaturalHigh> this might be more something though in line with nUbuntu
<crimsun> UnNaturalHigh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-b205c74e27fe15e79e10c9e7f14d3cdfb359d81d
<UnNaturalHigh> thanks, I will read it over before I fall asleep
 * UnNaturalHigh is out
<UnNaturalHigh> gnight gents
<crimsun> urg, late.
<DreadKnight> heya
<DreadKnight> how do i update kubuntu to alpha3?
<DreadKnight> is there a command line option like in kubuntu? :)
<DreadKnight> like in ubuntu*
<DreadKnight> eh, damn kde4 bugs :D ...
<blaz> hi
<blaz> how I should install nvidia restricted drivers in hardy ? In system settings, under advanced tab, there is no option for restricted drivers
<Aishiko> so kde4 is in hardy?
<blaz> yes
<Laser87> Hi!
<motoplux> hi all
<beerockxs> does anyone know what would cause severely reduced download speeds compared to gutsy over wlan?
<beerockxs> using an rt73 card
<beerockxs> nm, found the bug in launchpad
<spike> hi, I've searched launchpad but I cant see any bug exactly like mine and would like to discuss it a bit if possible before filing: using i386 alternative CD, if I setup an encrypted partition, once I'm done and it goes on formatting etc installation stalls
<spike> opening a second shell I can see S partman processes
<spike> installing with the desktop CD or alternate with no encryption will work fine
<spike> another weird thing is, out of 5 boot from CD only one or two will have my keyboard working. cant see anything about this either
<cwillu_> what kind of keyboard?
<cwillu_> ps2 or usb?
<spike> urgh, apparently I failed badly at describing my system, sorry. this is on a macbook santarosa. they keyboard also fails with the desktop CD but never fails again during system usage
<spike> one problem is, the alternate CD doesnt have a countdown so you cant just wait
<cwillu__> who was asking about installing with encryption problems?
<cwillu__> spike?
<spike> cwillu__: I was yes
<cwillu__> I was just reading through the latest updates
<cwillu__> there was some changes re: loopback device installations, not quite sure what it was about
<cwillu__> might want to try a nightly cd image
<spike> cwillu__: ok, will do, thank you
<spike> altho I was just trying with a gutsy alternate CD and I have the exact same problem :/. I wonder if it's something up with creating encrypted volumes as manual partitioning. I have several boxes installed with encrypted root but I always used the guided "encrypted lvm"
<spike> now I need to save the osx partition so I cant use that :/
<spike> and there's no "encrypted lvm using free space"
<sajes> How do you change the gdm theme?
<IdleOne> !themes | sajes
<ubotu> sajes: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> sajes: I believe you just drag and drop onto the theme manager
<Brucevdk> This is probably not Hardy specific at all, but I'm running GNOME and for some reason pure QT apps have totally different font settings (not seemingly controlable through kcontrol either). KDE apps are fine, as controlled by kcontrol. What's up? I Googled but nothing even remotely relevant came up.
<Brucevdk> Meh, found out QT has a seperate control utility (qtconfig)
<magnetik> hi
<magnetik> Some windows (xchat at the moment) are losing name, and have the time to replace it
<magnetik> is it a known bug ?
<syntaxerror55> So Dapper>Hardy is definitely going to happen, right?
<magnetik> You know there is a few versions between dapper and hardy :)
<syntaxerror55> yes, I do.
<syntaxerror55> I just kept the LTS version
<syntaxerror55> because it was LTS
<magnetik> but yes hardy will be LTS
<syntaxerror55> But will Dapper>Hardy be supported?
<magnetik> And if you never saw any version since Dapper, you will have a lot of good surprise :)
<magnetik> the update should work yep
<magnetik> and some kind of re-installation shoud be a good idea
<syntaxerror55> magnetik, nope, I haven't seen (or really looked at screencaps) of any version since dapper.
<burner> wow
<burner> it'll be an amazing experience
<magnetik> no idea for my bug ?
<magnetik> I wanna post it
<syntaxerror55> burner, so I hear
<crdlb> magnetik: what do you mean by "losing name"?
<magnetik> crdlb, you know in the bar at the bottom on the screen ?
<magnetik> the taskbar I suppose
<crimsun> syntaxerror55: yes, 6.06>8.04 is explicitly supported
<syntaxerror55> crimsun, good. :D
<magnetik> For example, atm, I have GIMP opened, and a few minutes ago, the name wasn't gimp but "18:08:04" (and counting)
<crdlb> err that's really odd
<crdlb> do you still have the clock in the normal place too?
<magnetik> yep
<magnetik> it happens with random window
<magnetik> only once
<magnetik> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3564/capture3lz4.png screenshot here
<magnetik> i'm posting on launchpad anyway
<crdlb> well, an app could decide to set its title to a ticking clock, but that would be rather silly
<magnetik> it happened with Xchat, gimp and a nautilus folder
<magnetik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/184375
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184375 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Window's name replaced by time in taskbar" [Undecided,New]
<magnetik> exactly :)
<magnetik> (Does the bot follows the link or post everytime a bug in filled in ?)
<crdlb> in this channel, yes
<motoplux> hi all
<magnetik> hi
<motoplux> I have a weird problem. When the session start, the gnome panel disappear. I have to open a terminal, kill gnome-panel e it start again. But after a while it disappear again...
<motoplux> where I can find a log, or there is a way to start it in verbose mode?
<motoplux> *is there
<motoplux> the gnome-panel process is still running, but I cannot see it
<WorkingOnWise>  i have to hand write my xorg.conf file do get my video working right in ubuntu Hardy. how can I find out what to use for the settings for my laptops display. the only things I know are color depth and resolution.
<WorkingOnWise> can anyone with Nvidia GeForce Go 6100 or 6150 on a laptop,  and able to use 3d acceleration,  please pastebin me their xorg.conf?
<WorkingOnWise> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DanaG> Why are you handwriting it?  DOes EDID not work, or something?
<DanaG> well, anyway, I have a Go 7600, posted at www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf   --- note that if EDID works properly, you really shouldn't need to manually specify things such as resolutions.
<alex-weej> anyone else seeing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176392 in ubuntu ""Sans Italic" is noticably thinner than "Sans"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phoul> If you dont use the source packages
<phoul> can you comment them out?
<phoul> all i ever use are the debs.... i think
<bardyr> hey, im on a live cd atm trying to do a chroot/upgrade on the local system
<bardyr> but i get 96% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<bardyr> when i try to update, how can i fix it and sorry for abuse of enter key
<alex_mayorga> hello there, what the "punctuation" means on aptitude?
<alex_mayorga> I mean aptitude scores, what do they mean?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-20
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: They're an indication of how good aptitude thinks the solution it has presented is.
<motoplux> anybody has problem with totem and subtitles .srt? It's not able to display subs
<motoplux> neither vlc
<motoplux> :(
<bardyr> how can it be that the packages in a the current live build are 10 days old?
<askand> What version of tracker, if it is still included by default, is in Hardy?
<RAOF> !info tracker hardy
<ubotu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 264 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<RAOF> Tada!
<askand> RAOF: cool thanks :)
<bardyr> how can i fix a nvidia kernel api mismatch?
<RAOF> bardyr: By not manually installing the nvidia.com drivers.
<bardyr> RAOF, i didnt, nvidia-glx-new are giving me those erros
<RAOF> Oh, really?  Ok.
<RAOF> Hm...
<bardyr> yea i have not touch the nvidia.com drivers
<RAOF> Got anything strange in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules?
<bardyr> lemme se
<RAOF> Sorry, there should be a -common at the end of that.
<bardyr> DISABLED_MODULES=""
 * crdlb stabs lrm
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> bardyr: Oh.  Do you have a /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed file?
<bardyr> yes
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Um...
<pwnguin> arg. intuit still doesn't support linux
<tumbleweed__> pwnguin : what else is new? :/
<pwnguin> maybe a special envoy should show up and request testing
<pwnguin> pehaps canonical offers a free support contract for use in testing in exchange for them letting ubuntu pass the ubuntu user agent check
<pwnguin> im pretty sure i pulled it off last year, as i have the pdf
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, on the aptitude score, bigger numbers are better or worse?
<alex_mayorga> How can I isolate kubunut packages from ubuntu ones if I've installed both ubuntu and kubuntu desktops? Is there a way to "clean" the icons that "spilled" when I installed kubuntu-desktop from my GNOME session??
<Tomcat_> alex_mayorga: You can install debfoster, run it, and then remove all packages that don't seem to belong to regular ubuntu.
<Tomcat_> alex_mayorga: That will remove all dependencies as well, and won't ask for most ubuntu packages.
<alex_mayorga> Tomcat_, thanks on the advice, seems like I'm not getting my idea through
<alex_mayorga> problem at hand is I wanted to see the KDE side of things so I went and installed kubunutu-desktop, but now my GNOME menus are "polluted" with KDE stuff and viceversa
<Tomcat_> alex_mayorga: And it should be enough to just remove those KDE packages I think.
<alex_mayorga> bassically I'd like a way to have only KDE stuff (icons) to show if I chose KDE for my session and the other way around
<Tomcat_> Ah, alright.
<Tomcat_> Well, can't help with that.
<alex_mayorga> just that I don't wanted removed, just not to show, this is a blueprint maybe
<alex_mayorga> but maybe someone more experienced might know a way
<tumbleweed__> hmmmmm
<tumbleweed__> how can I tell what optimizations (sse3, etc) my cpu supports?
<alex_mayorga> Tomcat_, WDYT?
<alex_mayorga> howabout having a menu-separation package or something like that :)
<wastrel> hi i upgraded to hardy
<tumbleweed__> wastrel : do you need help with anything?
<wastrel> not as such
<tumbleweed__> then you're one of the lucky few, congratulations!
<wastrel> maybe as i settle in more, just came up from reboot
<alex_mayorga> any other dual session (GNOME&KDE) users that feel the same?
<tumbleweed__> alex_mayorga : yes
<tumbleweed__> I have the same problem with gnome and xfce
<wastrel> i found a problem :]
<mohkohn> Is the hardy virtualbox-ose package working with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<wastrel> yeah the edges of my screen are unresponsive to mouse clicks.  - I think X thinks it's not part of the screen
<tumbleweed__> mohkohn : nope, you have to use the package from debian sid
<mohkohn> thanks tumbleweed__
<wastrel> it was the desktop wall compiz plugin
<oreth> are there any known issues with cd/dvd burning?
<tumbleweed__> no prob, mohkohn
<bazhang> does the alpha three not have restricted drivers for the intel ipw3945 wireless card? alpha2 had them but alpha three seems not to find my wireless card--no sign of restricted drivers manager either
<wastrel> i'm on 3945 and it works
<wastrel> hrm says "enabled" and "not in use" however...  also i upgraded from gusty so that may be different
<wastrel> (in the restricted drivers mgr it says "not in use")
<wastrel> but lsmod has it loaded :]
<bazhang> right; this is the live iso--not an upgrade. like to do my installs fresh :} thanks!
<Cavallo> hi
<Cavallo> why my fonts are so unreadable: http://shrani.si/f/2c/fc/4e7wF2Ak/snapshot1.png ? It's very har to read something like that :/ Any suggestions ?
<DarkMageZ> Cavallo, what size is your screen?
<DanaG> Actually, that looks like gnome-settings-daemon isn't running.
<Cavallo> 1280-1024
<DarkMageZ> Cavallo, 17" 19" 21" 30" ?
<Cavallo> ups, sorry, 19
<DanaG> google for 'javascript dpi calculator' and make sure the Gnome setting is right.
<Cavallo> gnome ?
<DanaG> n/m.
<DarkMageZ> 19" should be ok on that res then. but yeah. gnome-settings-daemon is what you need
<DanaG> (what do you mean by, "gnome?")
<Cavallo> hummm mybe Im on the wrong channel :P Because some peoples said to me that for hardy I must ask here but Im using kubuntu hardy ...
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> You're using kde.  Perhaps you need the gtk-qt-engine installed.
<DanaG> Or if using kde4, then GTK apps are simply ugly.  I didn't use KDE4 long enough to bother trying to fix that.
<DanaG> (I didn't like KDE4, because it made my 17" 1440x900 laptop feel like a 12" 1280x800 (or smaller) laptop.
<Cavallo> Id have the same problems in kde4 and kde3.5
<Cavallo> I remember that onece I have restarted the comp. the fonts were ok but next time again were crappy and so are now :/ Dunno what to do. If I turn on antialiasing then its better but then are fonts looking much bigger and they are looks like they were bolded :/ Sorry for my English :)
<DarkMageZ> yeah, the applications you are complaining about are gtk/gnome applications. you need to start gnome-settings-daemon
<Cavallo> but the fonts are the same in all kde apps, here in konversation, kopete, kontact etc.
<DanaG> Wait, there's a "gtk apps" thingy for kcontrol.
<DanaG> WTF?  This bug is "not a regression"?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Invalid]
<kripken> Sure sounds like a regression to me
<ryanpg> hi, was just told fglrx + aiglx won't currently work with hardy, any workarounds?
<ryanpg> hi crdlb :)
<crdlb> hai
<ryanpg> crdlb, do you know where lack of aiglx support for xserver 1.4 is documented? I can't find anything on the website
<ryanpg> everything suggest 1.4 is simply supported - except that it doesn't work of course
<ryanpg> :)
<crdlb> ryanpg: well here's someone suffering from the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664202&highlight=fglrx+hardy+AIGLX
<crdlb> very few people are using 1.4 yet so it's not a very well-known problem
<crdlb> but if ATI doesn't fix it *really* soon, it's about to enter the spotlight ;)
<ryanpg> huh
<ryanpg> well, I guess we'll see what unfolds
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [Undecided,New]
<crdlb> that's a bug kindasorta directed at it
<crdlb> but half the comments are unrelated problems
<ryanpg> hmm
<DarkMageZ> crdlb, is that your bug?
<ryanpg> well, back to radeonhd for me then
<crdlb> "my bug" ?
<ryanpg> hope it gets sorted out soonish - I'm tired of non-accelerated X
<crdlb> ryanpg: you could always use Xgl :)
<DarkMageZ> crdlb, fglrx cannot use aiglx with xorg core 1.4
<DarkMageZ> which is why that is failing ?
<ryanpg> crdlb, seems hackish to me, I'd rather wait things out
<ryanpg> but thanks for the assistance
<crdlb> DarkMageZ: that's what I'm talking about, yes
<ryanpg> I'm off to bed
<DarkMageZ> i'm gonna comment on the bug to put their minds at rest
<DanaG> Argh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Invalid]
<DanaG> completely fair scheduler, my ________.
<DanaG> I don't call it fair for the kernel to give half my CPU time to a process that asks specifically for "only spare CPU cycles".
<DarkMageZ> that bug shouldn't be invalid either... someone needs to take responsibility for it.
<DanaG> Well, now that I made a new user for folding (never had to do that before.......), and set it to a really low share, the impact on compiz-fusion is less severe, but still present.
<DanaG> Without folding@home running, I get a nice vsynced 60 FPS.  With folding running, I'm now getting about 45 FPS.
<DanaG> c r i m s u n: do you have any insight on this issue?  (I'm leaving spaces in your name so it doesn't ping you, so you can answer it whenever you happen to read it.)
<DanaG> Oh, and odd:  "Bug #177713 is not in Ubuntu"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<kripken> Speaking of the CFS, how are people impressed with it so far?
<DanaG> I'm not (though you probably already know that from my bug report).
<DanaG> s/not/not at all impressed/
<kripken> DanaG: Yeah, I suspected as much :) . Myself, I don't have any hard evidence, but my experience is that Hardy with CFS is less responsive for desktop use. Especially on slow CPUs
<DanaG> I actually have a Core Duo 1.83GHz, and when I was running folding as root, it made my system feel slower than an old p2 266 I have around here.
<DanaG> If I say "idle cycles only!", I don't expect that thing to eat half my CPU time, even if it IS run as root.
<kripken> well, based on the responses to the bug, *part* of the issue is that Ubuntu configured CFS with that group option. However, since this occurs also when using the same user... it's a serious problem
<DanaG> Even if it's 'by design', the subjective behavior is a major regression.
<kripken> yes
<kripken> Perhaps removing the grouping option will solve it
<DanaG> I think "idle cycles only" processes should get ALL and ONLY the cycles not needed by anybody else.
<DanaG> I also still use the old deskbar applet, not the new desk-button-that-opens-a-window applet.
<kripken> how is that related?
<DanaG> It's on the theme of regressions that are 'by design'.
<kripken> oh, ok (I don't use the deskbar, so didn't notice any change)
<kripken> what annoys me is that when e.g. I compile in the background, on a 1GHz CPU I get sound and video stuttering, which I didn't get on previous Ubuntu versions
<DanaG> Hmm, since I changed the 'folding' user's CPU share, I see less of a performance hit, but it's definitely still there.
<DanaG> Heh, trying to delete .Trash from within baobab:
<DanaG> Could not move ".Trash" to the Trash
<DanaG> Details: Invalid parameters
<kripken> heh
<DanaG> Shift doesn't work there.
<Evildust> hi
<Evildust> which package repository should i use to install kde4? kubuntu.org?
<DarkMageZ> Evildust, it's in the main repositories. no need to add anything
<Evildust> okay thx
<Evildust> just wondering why kubuntu.org has extra repos for gutsy and hardy
<aurax> elkbuntu you idiot :)
<h3sp4wn_> Right this has been annoying me for far too long - How can I get xorg to use the external monitor on its own if its plugged into my laptop otherwise the default screen (With the dpi set to the probed value in each case and not hardcoded)
<danbhfive> anyone know how I can request a project for inclusion in hardy heron
<danbhfive> ?
<IdleOne> danbhfive: add a wish to launchpad.net
<danbhfive> IdleOne: like a blueprint?  I can't find a "wish" term
<IdleOne> yeah I guess a blueprint would be it. isnt that if you want to start a new project?
<IdleOne> danbhfive: you can submit it as a Bug and in the Description add Wish to the beginning of it
<danbhfive> i don't know.   I started the project myself.  I really have no idea
<danbhfive> ah, ok
<IdleOne> danbhfive: then it is a blueprint
<danbhfive> huh, but you can register blueprints directly too
<IdleOne> danbhfive: I am not really sure. must be some info on the site
<frej> Hmm i get a crash in X that gives no hits in google/launchpad...
<frej> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52785/
<frej> Seems to be in xkb :( (Happens when gnome-settings-daemon) is run
<smallfoot-> dont upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 Alpha 3, I did and now my computer went haywire!
<Hobbsee> ....
<void^> smallfoot-: see topic
<Hobbsee> you clearly didn't follow the topic
<frej> any seen a similar crash?
<motoplux> I upgraded yesterday, after a 5 hours fight with moooo my hardy runs flawless
<smallfoot-> i didnt come to this channel, it should have said on the website "HEY NOOB! DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT! ALPHA 3 IS NOT FOR YOU!"
<smallfoot-> so now my ubuntu is crippled, and im stuck to using windows xp
<smallfoot-> ill try 8.04-final when its released
<nanonyme> erm, what?
<nanonyme> smallfoot-, alpha means it's in testing
<nanonyme> use the latest stable unless you want to go bug hunting
<smallfoot-> i thought it would be same like 7.10 but with new versions
<smallfoot-> but no, its all buggy and crazy
<nanonyme> smallfoot-, do you know what the concept of alpha is?
<nanonyme> it's supposed to be buggy
<nanonyme> heck, if it wasn't buggy, there'd be no reason really to do alpha's and beta's. you could just release right away
<hydrogen> no you couldn't
<hydrogen> you can't release till april
<hydrogen> reguardless of how buggy it is
<hydrogen> or isn't
<hydrogen> look at the version number
<nanonyme> hydrogen, i do know how it works with ubuntu. but that's all bureaucracy
<hydrogen> nanonyme: you can't fight the bureaucracy
<kripken> smallfoot-: I'm sorry to hear that your experience was like that. During the alpha stage, that is to be expected, however. Perhaps, despite this, I or someone else can help you to recover from it or to reinstall a previous version
<nanonyme> hydrogen, my point was that if it says alpha or beta, you should be prepared to do bug hunting
<hydrogen> unless the alpha or beta is prefixed by Google
<bazhang> haha
<nanonyme> since in software development terms that means there are a lot of bugs
<hydrogen> no, it means its not expected to be stable
<hydrogen> there is a huge difference between the two
<hydrogen> people don't say "hmm, we need to release an alpha next week.. let me go break things so that its truly alpha quality"
<nanonyme> :P
<nanonyme> new features usually bring bugs
<WorkingOnWise> hydrogen: I'm a little late to your party here, but I think some north-western US software compainies actually do say that. :D
<blkorpheus> que?
<bazhang> is hardy going to use xorg 7.3 or is that already in gutsy?
<smallfoot-> hardy is going to use the new xorg
<smallfoot-> gutsy has 1.3, but hardy has 1.4
<bazhang> thanks smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> :)
<smallfoot-> np
<bazhang> by the way smallfoot-the alpha two was much better than alpha 3
<bazhang> by beta it should have most of the major issues ironed out
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> its not possible to downgrade from alpha3 to alpha2? :d
<bazhang> smallfoot-: do you have a lot of data to backup?
<smallfoot-> and the wallpaper in gutsy is nice than hardy
<smallfoot-> i have sda1 and sda2, and sda2 is my stuff, and sda1 is only ubuntu, i have nothing important on sda1
<bazhang> best wait for beta 1 or two--the wallpaper is easily changed
<smallfoot-> but on sdb i have much important stuff
<smallfoot-> will there be a alpha4 or is next beta1?
<bazhang> not sure; you can check the release calendar at ubuntu or at distrowatch
<smallfoot-> where is release calendar?
<Tomcat_> smallfoot-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> it says  January 31st
<smallfoot-> 	
<smallfoot-> 	
<smallfoot-> 	
<smallfoot-> Alpha 4
<smallfoot-> but its already alpha 4 out in today 20 jan
<smallfoot-> then alpha5, alpha6, but wont be no beta, cuz after that is final
<smallfoot-> no beta? no rc?
<Tomcat_> smallfoot-: Alpha 4? Never seen that.
<smallfoot-> oh, maybe i have alpha3
<scizzo-> alpha3 is out
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<smallfoot-> oh, then thats what i have
<smallfoot-> i must upgrade to alpha4, in 11 days, hoepfully it fix my computer
<smallfoot-> i have alpha3, but ii dont have Firefox 3 Beta 2
<smallfoot-> i update from 7.10 to alpha3
<smallfoot-> and still ahve firefox 2.0.0.11
<WorkingOnWise> smallfoot-: I am sure alpha4 will fix some things wrong with your computer.
<scizzo-> yes because it aint standard yet
<smallfoot-> cool
<WorkingOnWise> and break others possibly
<smallfoot-> hehe
<smallfoot-> but on website it said alpha3 have firefox3, but it dont
<scizzo-> yes
<scizzo-> it does have the 3.0 in the release
<scizzo-> I am using it...for testing only
<kripken> it does, install firefox-3.0
<smallfoot-> i updated from 7.10 to alpha3, and its still 2.0.0.11 not 3
<smallfoot-> i did it by "update-manager -d"
<void^> install firefox-3.0, run firefox-3.0, use firefox3
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: 16:46   <scizzo-> yes because it aint standard yet
<smallfoot-> i dont understand
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: firfox-3.0 is not yet the first browser.....it still is the 2.0 release.....to be able to use the 3.0 version you need to install it
<WorkingOnWise> while we are on the subject, can I run ff2 and ff3 on the same machine, same user, without breaking either one?
<bazhang> yes
<void^> yes
<scizzo-> WorkingOnWise: shouldn't be any problem...
<smallfoot-> its strange, i ahve to install it, when alpha3 website says it comes with ff3
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: maybe because its a work in progress to make it standard browser
<void^> ff3 isn't released yet, there's only betas out. would be a little unwise to update regular firefox to a beta snapshot.
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: nothing on the site says that it _is_ the standard browser....only says that it is there
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: I am not even sure that all the plugins work for firefox 3 yet
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: since it is still beta releases of that browser also.
<smallfoot-> scizzo-, but if i have to install it, its kinda not there
<WorkingOnWise> cool. I have wanted to take it for a drive, but I already know that like 90% of my extentions don't work in ff3 yet, and I live for some of those extentions....
<scizzo-> smallfoot-: like I said....work in progress
<alex_mayorga> any fellow users bitten by the problem described on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622045 namely "Couldn't display "obex://[..." when trying to access a bluetooth device?
<WorkingOnWise> does the gcj java browser plugin work yet?
<WorkingOnWise> or where can I go to find out?
<alex_mayorga> OK my problems seem to be rather old as bug #148712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148712 in gnome-bluetooth "Gusty, Hardy: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148712
<enquora1> Can anyone give me some pointers on diagnosing wifi problems and bug filing? I have several machines with realtek 8185 chips that worked marginally under gutsy. Under hardy the chips aren't recognized at all. Don't know where to begin.
<scizzo-> !launchpad 152527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152527 in ubuntu "rtl8185 freezes on connect to network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152527
<enquora1> ubotu: this would seem to be a different problem. Hardy a3 doesn't recognize the rtl8185 at all.
<XBehave> will kde support multi pointer x in hardy?
<Assid> okay i broke gutsy big time
<Assid> i think i should participate in helping with hardy.. atleast when thats released it might not do funny things on my laptop
<Assid> err.. how "broken" is hardy atm? can X atleast be used?
<gunashekar> I am using hardy alpha on my laptop
<WorkingOnWise> with the latest update to Xorg, my nvidia drivers finally work, sorta.
<gunashekar> most applications seem to be working
<Assid> WorkingOnWise: im using an old dell d600 and my compiz keeps breaking
<WorkingOnWise> what video
<Assid> thinkng if i participate. theres a good chance the final product will work fine for me atleast
<Assid> ati radeon rv250 / mobility firegl 9000
<gunashekar> Assid: If you do not have any critical data on you laptop , i don't see why not
<Assid> gunashekar: atm.. only using it for irc/msn.. and remote desktop
<Assid> but i do need a  valid X interface incase i go for a meet.. (rare)
<Assid> okay hook me up.. lets check it out
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing that IS screwed up in Hardy: battery reporting.
<Assid> oh crap.. i use battery quite a bit
<Assid> is it anywhere near 10% accurate?
<gunashekar> Assid: I am using hardy alpha on my laptop , both Gnome and Xfce are working nicely, I have installed ubuntu studio as well and am able to run most applications
<Assid> or am i working on guess work?
<WorkingOnWise> Assid: i wont be much help with ati. I bought a nvidia laptop because the ati in my last one was such a pita. however, the last O knew, firegl's were very bad news on compiz.
<gunashekar> Assid: battery reporting is totally regressed
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/177570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> And one of the batteries doesn't update.
<Assid> okay well.. im sure they "should" update it
<DanaG> However, that bug CAN be worked around with an fdi file.
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> let me update my sources.list
<Assid> just change gutsy to hardy right?
<gunashekar> Assid: To upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10, run "update-manager -d" using the update-manager package from Gutsy.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/10-ignore-duplicate-battery.fdi
<Assid> i just updaed sources.list
<Assid> DanaG: gimme a few.. let me get onto the new one first
<WorkingOnWise> anyone have a working java plugin?
<WorkingOnWise> for ff2?
<Assid> wish i could force apt to use 5 simultanous connections
<wastrel> java works here
<WorkingOnWise> wastrel: what plugin do u use?
<lemonade> java+amd64=pain
<WorkingOnWise> oh yeah...i'm on and64....big pite atm for some things
<WorkingOnWise> pite=pita
<Assid> err.. mirrors are slow
<Assid> only 17K/sec
<wastrel> hah sry that's a flash thing on java.com
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I had to install java7.
<DanaG> Java6 doesn't get along with libxcb.
<WorkingOnWise> what is the curent "right" way to install 32bit firefox
<DanaG> Assid: what country are you in?
<DanaG> Try using a different source, such as mirrors.kernel.org if in USA.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: are u on amd64?
<DanaG> Large universities and such seem to have better connections.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm on 32-bit, actually.
<WorkingOnWise> hehe...yeah, cuz the students are busy dl'ing movies amd music!
<Assid> woops
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: ah, ok.
<Assid> my bad.. was on the wrong gateway
<DanaG> Well, residential networking, at least at Cal Poly, is separate from the labs side.
<DanaG> I love going into the lab, plugging into GbE, and downloading updates at 30 megabytes per second.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: thay actually have different pipes for each?
<wastrel> yeah java not working here
<wastrel> plugin anyway
<WorkingOnWise> wastrel: yup...have to wait still...
<DanaG> I don't actually know the topology, but they wouldn't pipe the computer-sci department through residential.  Residential is most likely a branch of its own.
<WorkingOnWise> what is the curent "right" way to install 32bit firefox  on an AMD64 system?
<wastrel> is there a bug in about java plugin?
<wastrel> not that i see
<Assid> okay updatemaneger is saying i can only run a partial upgrade
<Assid> "not all upgrades can be insalled"
<nanonyme> hmm, where's the release schedule for hardy?
<Assid> nanonyme: 6 month from gutsy release
<Assid> so when did gutsy releasE?
<wastrel> 7.10
<nanonyme> i meant the schedule map
<nanonyme> i don't remember the link
<kripken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<nanonyme> right, thanks
<nanonyme> going to be a lot of alpha's
<Assid> whats a developer sprint?
 * Assid watches the upgrade take place
<Assid> only 2 hours 35 mins to go
<Assid> lol
<Assid> should i just download the iso disc
<nanonyme> maybe developer sprint is irl activities? ^^
<Assid> irl ?
<nanonyme> in real life
<nanonyme> that is, dev'd go running together somewhere
<nanonyme> devs'd even
<Assid> i need more bandwth
<Assid> so im going from unstable 7.10 to alpha 8.10
<Assid> err.. 8.04
<nanonyme> contact your ISP? ;)
<nanonyme> i'm sure they want to give you more bandwidth if you pay more
<Assid> yeah well no unlimited usages
<nanonyme> hum
<selckin> find a better mirror
<Assid> selckin: isp goes faster if i have multiple threads
<nanonyme> it will go even faster if you get a faster connection ;)
 * nanonyme got 8/1 a while ago
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> maybe i should upgrade tomorrow
<nanonyme> nowadays the speed limitation is my adsl modem
<nanonyme> it can't get downloads faster than 750 kilobytes per second at constant
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> currently doing 163K/sec
<nanonyme> s/at/a/
<Assid> 1 hr 34 mins to go
<Assid> honestly. there shoul dbe better support for LCD's
<Assid> LCD's have a refresh rate too
<Assid> generally upto 75hz
<nanonyme> the refresh rate in LCD's is mostly irrelevant
<Assid> err.. no
<Assid> i find alot of difference between 60/75
<nanonyme> err.. yes. it's not an electron cannon which will break your eyes with too low refresh rates
<Assid> lower refresh rates slowly hurt my eyes..
<nanonyme> like crt's are
<Assid> even on lcd
<Assid> when i get some cash.. thinking of the dell 22" ultrasharp lcd
<Assid> currently on 17"CRT on my desktop
<nanonyme> i don't use any crt's anymore except at work
<Assid> why use crt's there?
<nanonyme> at work i have 21" crt with 1600x1200@85Hz
<Assid> sweett
<Assid> i want one of those
<Assid> mine does only 1024x768 @85
<Assid> one day i plan to move my desktop to linux too
<Assid> too man unstable and alot of apps required for my usage to wanna shift
<Assid> and everything said and done. wine has a long way to go
<Assid> the other day i wanted to do some development with monodevelop. unfortunately it was different than sharpdevelop
<Assid> so just got annoyed
<Assid> also the usage of compiz breaks wine apps as such
<Assid> and GL apps
<WorkingOnWise> wow is there an anoying feature in awn with ff3!
<WorkingOnWise> during a dl' awn pops up a tooltip of the percent completed about every 2 seconds!
<DanaG> Last CRT I used was 19"; I used it ah 1280x960 at 85Hz.
<nanonyme> i'd rather use 1280x1024
<DanaG> I'd also use 100Hz, but it whined horribly, and I think that's what made the convergence become so bad after not very long of owning it.
<nanonyme> your resolution might lead into aspect ratio problems
<DanaG> Actually, 1280x960 is 4:3.
<DanaG> 1280x1024 is 5:4.
<nanonyme> hmm...
<nanonyme> true
<WorkingOnWise>  is there any real performance gain to running 64bit ff2 or ff3?
<nanonyme> now that you mentioned it, you're right
<nanonyme> though 1280x1024 looks a lot better than 1280x960 on this tft
<DanaG> That's because such LCDs really are 5:4.
<nanonyme> ah, right
<nanonyme> all of them?
<DanaG> Most 17" and 19" LCDs are either 1280x1024 or 1440x900.
<DanaG> Except in notebooks, that is.... there you can get 1920x1200 at even 15 inch, which seems edging on silly to me.
<Assid> WorkingOnWise: awn?
<Assid> the dock?
<nanonyme> DanaG, what if it can't do a resolution as high as 1280x1024?
<Assid> i need a new lcd screen for my desktop.. 1024x768@85 sucks
<nanonyme> since 1024x768 would be wrong aspect ratio according to what you said
<DanaG> It depends on the LCD itself.  Whatever the physical resolution, you want to match it.
<nanonyme> it would need to be something like 1024x819 or so
<nanonyme> myeah
<Assid> btw did hardy fix that ntfs-3g bug?
<WorkingOnWise> Assyup . Avant Window Manger
<Assid> WorkingOnWise: sweet.. always wanted to use that
<WorkingOnWise> it's cool, just no extra applets for it.
<Assid> apparently if you use an external drive with ntfs.. and you enable the ntfs-write for external through ntfs-config it doesnt do anything
<WorkingOnWise> just the launcher
<Assid> you need to copy the hal files
<Assid> WorkingOnWise: yeah i know. gives it the mac look
<nanonyme> DanaG, so should i start measuring myself or is that told in some specs?
<DanaG> It's most likely written somewhere.
<Assid> man.. my sister is hooked on ubuntu
<Assid> i told her to move back to windows.. just to pull her leg and well to have her stop bugging me for stupid things.. she just outright refused
<Assid> and was all pissed off about it like it was a bigggg thing
<DanaG> I have several things that make me stick with Ubuntu as my primary OS.
<DanaG> One big one: font rendering.  I can't stand Cleartype.
<Assid> cleartype and subpixel rendering is the same thing right?
<DanaG> Boot windows: eyes hurt after not very long.  Boot Ubuntu: can read all day with no issues.
<Assid> btw "appearance" is broken.. it just gets stuck
<DanaG> Well, cleartype is one method, but there are some other methods.  I don't know the details.
<Assid> this is on gutsy btw
<DanaG> Another thing: nice visual styles.  I'm currently using Fedora's "Nodoka" theme, but with a much less "so bright I need sunglasses" blue.
<DanaG> I like orange, but this theme doesn't seem to work with any shade of orange I've tried.
<Assid> if you can get all my work to run perfectly with wine
<Assid> i might move my desktop
<DanaG> Try XP in Virtualbox.
<Assid> not the same :9
<Assid> rather use native then
<DanaG> Depends on the nature of work, that is.  AutoCAD, for example, won't work, of course.
<Assid> i got good hardware. but stupid thing slows down cause of the software :(
<Assid> DanaG: i really want dreamweaver latest and other stuff on it
<Assid> i got tons of legit software.. including windows
<hit> hi there
<swhalen> Hello, i cant get mono basic to compile
<swhalen> is there a deb?
<hit> hal fails to start and therefore almost nothing works, how can recover hal package or smth?
<Assid> should i just download and install from the iso
<Assid> atually will finish downloading through apt upgrade in 1/2 hr
<gunashekar> Assid: To upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10, run "update-manager -d" using the update-manager package from Gutsy.
<Assid> gunashekar: thats already being done
<gunashekar> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha3#head-be028bd7568bae6b7d5040719f71876ec87687ac
<Assid> just wondering if i shoul make a live cd and keep
<gunashekar> not worth it Assid
<gunashekar> there are so many daily updates
<Assid> hrmm true
<Assid> gonna see if i can sit for 1/2 hr more
<Assid> else will shut it down and continue tomorrow
<emet> hry
<Assid> hopefully compiz will still work
<DanaG> Hmm, if I'm on AC, suspend and resume work pretty reliably, but if I'm on battery, resume never works.
<Assid> err.. isnt it suspended to ram?
<Assid> how should it matter between AC/battery?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> I wish the packaged compiz-fusion had more of the inside-the-cube plugins.
<thegve> Hello - Anyone tried the new ATI driver yet?
<thegve> and seen this type of errors ;) module abi major version doesn't match the server's version
<Dannilion> Hi- can anyone remind me how to stop a package from upgrading?
<Dannilion> (using apt-get)
<WorkingOnWise>  is the person still here wondering about 32bit firefox on 64bit linux?
<Dannilion> Ahh... remembered it :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-12
<x1250> anyone noticed the new totem plugins, jamendo and the subtitle downloader? nice addons :)
<spitfire_> oO
<spitfire_> nice
<spitfire_> though rhythmbox already supports jamendo
<spitfire_> but subdownloader is great news;)
<x1250> yep :)
<spitfire_> x1250: I will backport it then :P
<x1250> spitfire_, don't, let them upgrade, we need more testers >:)
<spitfire_> x1250: what?
<spitfire_> You say I should go jaunty? :P
<x1250> are you not in jaunty?
<spitfire_> x1250: nooo
<spitfire_> intrepid
<spitfire_> just looking what's new;P
<spitfire_> That's why I said "backporting" ;P
<x1250> yep, didn't know you were in the good ol' intrepid.
<lamalex> Hey, does the graphical installer have ext4 yet or just alternate
<spitfire_> x1250: can you modprobe --list |grep gspca for me?
<spitfire_> modprobe --list |grep gspca
<x1250> spitfire_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103707/    ------- dont make it a habit :P
<spitfire_> ok
<spitfire_> thanx;)
<spitfire_> I needed to know it it's really there.
<Nicekiwi9> hi, is it possable to upgrade from Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Alpha 2/
<Nicekiwi9> ?
<spitfire_> apt-get update -d ?
<spitfire_> Nicekiwi9: update-manager -d
<spitfire_> and then you'll have an option to upgrade.
<Nicekiwi9> update manager isent istalled!? this is useing KDE 4.1 on kubutnu
<spitfire_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2
<spitfire_> \instructions from there^^
<Nicekiwi9> no...
<Nicekiwi9> those are the upgrade instuctions for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<Nicekiwi9> to make that command work i have to install most of the Gnome and GTK systems and dependancies, over 200MB before u could run that update-manager :S
<spitfire_> Ok
<Nicekiwi9> that is NOT the command for upgrading Kubutnu
<Nicekiwi9> =(
<spitfire_> You want to upgrade because kde4 sucks?
<Nicekiwi9> huh? :S
<Nicekiwi9> KDE4 rules... i dont get what ur saying...
<spitfire_> :D
<spitfire_> Nicekiwi9: I'd recomment you to get a livecd rather than upgrading.
<spitfire_> And making clean install.
<Nicekiwi9> :( i wish..
<Nicekiwi9> but the liveCD dosent work with Wubi
<Nicekiwi9> and i dont have any blank discs... so id rather not partition my drive so wui woudl be best but dosent work :(
<Nicekiwi9> wubi
<spitfire_> test version just *don't* work:P
<spitfire_> In one month they it will;)
<Nicekiwi9> sigh.. alpha 3 comes out ina few days... guess i'll ahve to wait and hope for that one
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,New]
 * DanaG wonders what's up with that kernel panic bug.
<terli> *uses the DEBIAN folder in package generation*
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,New]
<Andre_Gondim> if I replace intrepid for jaunty in sources.list will broke?
<nroot7> I am upgrading to 9.04 and in the list of known issues, one issue is that it does not work properly with ATI drivers. Now I am using closed source ATI drivers right now. In case a problem comes when I restart the system, how should i revert to open source drivers?
<poningru> Andre_Gondim, yes it will
<poningru> nroot7, just blacklist the open drivers
<manusmad> I just updated to 9.04
<manusmad> and can login anymore
<manusmad> when I boot I land up on command login
<nroot7> I just updated to 9.04
<nroot7> and can login anymore
<nroot7> when I boot I land up on command login
<nroot7> how can I know what is causing the problem
<nroot7> can anyone help me trouble shoot
<BUGabundo> question: when is the next debian sync scheduled?
<BUGabundo> 'cause http://packages.debian.org/sid/pidgin-musictracker 0.4.13-1 isn't in yet
<BUGabundo> should I ask for a manual sync?
<allthebestisyeto> why is my Intel graphics card kinda slower in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> allthebestisyeto: please confirm me something
<BUGabundo> is your alt-tab slow too?
<BUGabundo> I can only change windows by pressing twice!!
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: no it is fine
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: I have effects enabled
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I don't!
<BUGabundo> what make its even stranger!
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: I'm more worried about video playback
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: it flickers a bit
<BUGabundo> X is under a lot of changes (again)
<BUGabundo> I guess the intel driver still aint stable!
<BUGabundo> check their BTS to see if anyone is reporting slowness with current trunk X
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: bts?
<BUGabundo> Bug track system
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: address?
<allthebestisyeto> uh, I mean link
<BUGabundo> don't know!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> google search it for intel linux gpu
<allthebestisyeto> BUGabundo: I actually am doing it already
<allthebestisyeto> there is a forums thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4094e3ad27ac1bdf6ddc192f96a7d598&t=998754&page=4
<vega> does this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090112/ already have EXT4 support?
<lucent> vega: the Jaunty Alpha 2 release has ext4 support
<lucent> not for the installer though
<vega> installer support is what i'm looking for
<lucent> I was able to - however - boot JA2 and mount an ext4 disk
<vega> this article seems to suggest that it has since of yesterday: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_ext4&num=1
<vega> "as of yesterday, Ubuntu 9.04 now has install-time support for EXT4."
<vega> and it was written yesterday
<lucent> interesting
<vega> so guess i'll give it a shot
<spitfire_> vega: "January 9, 2009 daily spins"
<spitfire_> so it' there for 3 days
<spitfire_> Why not reiser4:/
<ikonia> just beta ?
<Volkodav> where is a new evdev xkb layout file ? console something
<spitfire_> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> spitfire_: reiser4 -sorry, thought you said ext4
<spitfire_> reiser4 is more stable than ext4
<ikonia> spitfire_: resier4 is dead after the owner is in jail
<spitfire_> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> spitfire_: it's been dropped from the default kernel
<ikonia> spitfire_: I read an article on it a few days ago, it's still being argued as I read
<spitfire_> ikonia: never been there.
<ikonia> spitfire_: I know - but it's been dropped as an option for the kernel
<spitfire_> ikonia: It's because of political issues i think:P
<ikonia> spitfire_: I think his company is still pushing ahead with it
<spitfire_> ikonia: it is.
<ikonia> spitfire_: totally political yes,
<spitfire_> And it is developed
<ikonia> but it's not in the kernel, so no point discussing it
<spitfire_> ikonia: it'j just because linus doesn't want it
<ikonia> I don't care
<ikonia> it's not in the kernel
<spitfire_> ikonia: depends
<ikonia> so no point discussing it
<spitfire_> ikonia: I have patched kernel that inludes it. Ubuntu patches it's kernel heavily so why not patch  it with reiser4?
<ikonia> because they don't
<ikonia> so there is no point discussing it
<ikonia> the developers have chose not to
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/358596 where do I edit this file ?
<pwuertz> hi, I'm a bit confused about the intel driver situation in jaunty... isn't that new driver / gallium / gem / xserver 1.6 stuff supposed to finally solve that problem with opengl applications rendering the contents "over" instead of "into" the windows?
<pwuertz> like this strange behavior when moving/wobbeling glxgears around
<ahz>  Why can't I find the new package "bleachbit" in Add/Remove Programs (set to all packages) but I can find it with apt-cache on Ubuntu 9.04 alpha?
<ahz>  Why can't I find the new package "bleachbit" in Add/Remove Programs (set to all packages) but I can find it with apt-cache on Ubuntu 9.04 alpha?
<Happosade> Hello
<Happosade> What is name of installingserver, where Ubuntu will be downloaded?
<IntrepidOne> has Ubuntu decided to switch to LILO?
<Pici> No.
<IntrepidOne> so why am I getting a perform liloconfig during the upgrade?
<Pici> I vaguely remember getting that as well, but it still installed grub.
<IntrepidOne> ok
<pwuertz> does someone know why opengl is still drawn as an overlay? despite the usage of dri2?
<CarlFK> play sound.wav, aplay sound.wav both work.  espeak hi does not - no sound, no error.
<CarlFK> hmm, apt-get upgrade has a lot to upgrade...  lets see if that fixes it
<CarlFK> upgrade, still nothing from espeak
<CarlFK> this works: espeak hi -w hi.wav && play hi.wav
<CarlFK> and this: hi --stdout| play -t wav -
<CarlFK> google says:  edit the espeak.conf file, and set EspeakAudioOutputMethod to "pulse". ...
<CarlFK> where is espeak.conf ?
<RyeBrye> quick question - I did an upgrade to jaunty one one of my machines last night and the ethernet card is now listed in lshw as "disabled" - what should i do to enable it and get my ethernet working again? It's Intel 82562V 10/100 NIC on the motherboard of a Dell E520
<RyeBrye> hmm.... looks like the driver is listed as ? in udev rules... I'll look at fixing that
<astromme_> Is anyone using the Amarok 2.0.1.1 packages from Kubuntu/Ubuntu Jaunty?
<astromme_> I can't seem to get a collection. It scans but no collection shows up.
<astromme_> It previously worked with the Neon packages (intrepid packages used on jaunty).
<s0u][ight> hello #ubuntu is way too busy, how can i set the default of g++ to 4.2?
<ikonia> you don't ask in here if #ubuntu is too busy
<ikonia> s0u][ight: please ask in #ubuntu , this is for jaunty discussion only
<s0u][ight> i understand :)
<ikonia> thank youi
<ikonia> you even
 * astromme_ is sad that Amarok can't seem to put the results of his scan into a collection
<s0u][ight> ikonia, i found out what i needed myself ;)
<s0u][ight> laters
<BotLobsta> is there any way to tell apt-get that its being stupid and it should do something other than what it wants to do?
<ikonia> BotLobsta: do you want to ask a real question, with real detail please
<robin0800> BotLobsta: you could try aptitude instead
<BotLobsta> so im trying to update to the latest openoffice that came out today and it wants to install some mysql stuff
<Pici> apt-get --disable-studpidness
<ikonia> BotLobsta: ok, so there is some dependencies, why is that stupid ?
<BotLobsta> and i looked through the dependencies and it doesnt need those packages but it wants to do it anyways
<ikonia> BotLobsta: how do you know it doesn't need them ?
<Pici> BotLobsta: It doesn't grab that stuff from thin air, something must be depending or reccomending it.
<ikonia> BotLobsta: I mean what is the criteria your using to determain it doesn't need them
<BotLobsta> the only way to get from openoffice.org-core to mysql-common is through libsasl2-2
<BotLobsta> that depends on libsasl2-modules | libsasl2-modules-sql
<BotLobsta> i already have libsasl2-modules installed but it wants to install libsasl2-modules-sql also
<ikonia> that seems sensible in terms of dependencies ?
<ikonia> so you've tracked the dependency and it look like it needs it
<ikonia> (as I'm reading what your saying)
<BotLobsta> but it depends on either one or the other
<BotLobsta> it doesnt need both
<BotLobsta> unless im misunderstanding the | character
<ikonia> BotLobsta: are you sure, it looks like it needs libsasl2-modules-sql
<ikonia> (from what your saying)
<BotLobsta> this is what the depends line for libsasl2-2 shows
<BotLobsta> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdb4.6, libsasl2-modules (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-23ubuntu2) | libsasl2-modules-sql (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-23ubuntu2) | libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-23ubuntu2) | libsasl2-modules-kerberos-heimdal (= 2.1.22.dfsg1-23ubuntu2)
<ikonia> BotLobsta: that looks like it's saying "I need these"
<BotLobsta> i thought if it said a | b | c it only needed a or b or c
<BotLobsta> and that a, b, c meant a and b and c
<ikonia> but its not doing A | B | C, i's doing A B C
<ikonia> as I'm reading it
<BotLobsta> the separator between libsasl2-modules and libsasl2-modules-sql is |
<ikonia> ooh I see libsasl2-modules's the 2.1.22.dfsg1-23ubuntu2 package
<ikonia> sorry, I'm miss-reading that due to line breaks
<BotLobsta> yea it is a bit confusing
<ikonia> BotLobsta: my terminal is wrong I'm miss-reading
<ikonia> so your saying libsasl2-modules-sql libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal libsasl2-modules-kerberos-heimdal is one or the other, not all 3
<ikonia> BotLobsta: is this OO3 from the ubuntu repo (jaunty)
<BotLobsta> i think it means it needs libc6 and libdb4.6 and (libsasl2-modules or -modules-sql or -modules-gssapi-heimdal or -modules-kerberos-meimdal)
<BotLobsta> yes
<ikonia> I actually read that as "I need all 3"
<ikonia> I'll have to look a the synatax
<iamarockstar> so what is the new feature expected in alpha3?
<iamarockstar> ??
<charlie-tca> iamarockstar: perhaps the newest is ext4 support
<iamarockstar> hmmm... k that is in the dailies also right.
<iamarockstar> by the way i havent exavctly tried the alpha so could znyone tell me how the notification feature is looking like? does it work well? does it look as beautiful as in mark's blog' mockup presentation?
<charlie-tca> yes. Everything in alpha3 should be in the dailies. I do not think any feature is held just for a release
<charlie-tca> I don't know about the notification feature
<iamarockstar> anyone else?
<c_korn> will this "new design" be in jaunty already?
<fosco___> c_korn, no news about it
<timing> hello, when i run update-manager -2 i get an error about not able to download jaunty-security and jaunty-updates
<timing> i use the nl. mirror
<timing> that's a known problem? or am i doing something wrong?
<timing> O i have some sort of solution, i disabled updates and security first in the software sources preferences
<timing> well, bbl i think
<roe> is there a known issue that is keeping OOo 3.0 out of jaunty?
<fosco_> roe: OO3 is included in jaunty
<roe> look at that, it wasn't 2 days ago
<fosco_> take a look today :)
<roe> yes I see
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-13
<Andre_Gondim> why jaunty don't come with openoffice 3?
<Melik> Andre_Gondim,  it does
<Andre_Gondim> my apport had error and don't send bug to launchpad...., the error is "urlopen error The write operation timed out"
<toresbe> Hey, I'm not the only one without X, I hope?
<toresbe> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<toresbe> Same for "freetype" and "nvidia"
<RAOF> toresbe: X works fine here.
<fosco_> change "nvidia" driver with "nv" or "vesa" and retry
<toresbe> Oh dear. I found the problem.
<toresbe> Yeah, I did some happy --force-all to install two nvidia modules and it is all good now.
<toresbe> nvidia-glx-(...) conflicts with xserver-xorg-core...
<toresbe> and a bunch of other really rather necessary stuff
<fosco_> as far as i know nvidia restricted drivers are not supported yet
<RAOF> The new version of the nvidia drivers that actually supports our X server is currently sitting in the NEW queue
<toresbe> aha...
<toresbe> ok, switching to nv
<toresbe> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
<toresbe> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Microsoft Natural? Ergonomic Keyboard 4000"
<toresbe> reboot?
<RAOF> Maybe?
<toresbe> Hrmh, that worked.
<toresbe> WHOA. gnome-terminal launch is an order of magnitude faster. Love!
<toresbe> But my dual-screen is, er, all funny.
<toresbe> I suppose this will have to do until it comes out of NEW.
<toresbe> I assume there's no way for me to grab packages from NEW?
<RAOF> You can just grab them from launchpad; they're in launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<toresbe> Oh, found it! Thanks!
<toresbe> lessee if this works.
<toresbe> Hrm, this is... less than stable :)
<toresbe> and image corruption ahoy
<toresbe> 180.22 really isn't built for this ABI, either :)
<toresbe> Graphics are frighteningly fast in comparison, though
<toresbe> The system is drastically snappier. I like this!
<toresbe> Good night.
<Hotshot`> does anyobody use Deluge Torrent client?
<johnwedd> hello
<johnwedd> whats the good word on jaunty
<BHSPitLappy> ?
<johnwedd> most of my professional life is spent waiting for a linux i can replace Windows with, Ubuntu has let me down, i was wondering, how jaunty was coming along
<fosco_> johnwedd: waht are you looking for
<johnwedd> just how its going
<fosco_> going good, but jaunty is not a revolution in any way
<johnwedd> fosco_ i am curious, how come linux avoids anything similar to microsoft design philosophy
<johnwedd> ?
<fosco_> don't understand
<johnwedd> well, strickly from a astectic and widget design aspect, ubuntu, opensuse, and fedora tend to lean toward Apple concepts, and avoiding anything remotely microsoft in look and feel
<Melik> apple concepts?
<Melik> like what?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> linux distributions tend to be linux distributionsany good ideas from any OS are wellcome
<fosco_> linux distributions tend to be linux distributions. any good ideas from any OS are wellcome
<Melik> well apple os x and linux's are obviously going to be more similar because they are from the unix family
<johnwedd> i mean in a design aspect
<Melik> how is it similar to apple to apple in design?
<johnwedd> look and feel
<johnwedd> feels like linux, looks like mac
<TheInfinity> you never used a mac, hmm ;)
<johnwedd> yes
<fosco_> don't think so :-/
<fosco_> linux looks just as linux
<TheInfinity> fosco_: although sometimes gnome or kde sometimes really loves to steal gui concepts from apple ;)
<fosco_> well, this is common
<TheInfinity> the best example is the advanced network gui in gnome. its 1:1 apple. in every button, every tab, everything
<fosco_> i use openbox as a window manager, don't think win nor mac have something like that :-)
 * RAOF wonders whether TheInfinity is looking at the same network-manager/OS X that he is.
<Melik> openbox is very nice
<TheInfinity> not network manager
<TheInfinity> the thing where you have a gui for nmap and several other things
<TheInfinity> dont know the name in gnome
<RAOF> Oh, the network tools thingy?
<Melik> anyone know a good SSH client?
<RAOF> Melik: ssh?
<fosco_> ssh
<RAOF> As installed by default in Ubuntu?
<Melik> yea
<RAOF> Yes.  "ssh" is the good SSH client.
<Melik> [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxY] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]
<Melik>            [-D [bind_address:]port] [-e escape_char] [-F configfile]
<Melik>            [-i identity_file] [-L [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]
<Melik>            [-l login_name] [-m mac_spec] [-O ctl_cmd] [-o option] [-p port]
<Melik>            [-R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport] [-S ctl_path]
<Melik>            [-w local_tun[:remote_tun]] [user@]hostname [command]
<Melik> so which one do i use to connect :/
<TheInfinity> Melik: man ssh :)
<BUGabundo_work> just a quick question: does the new dailies that suport ext4, need /boot on ext2/3 or it can be on ext4 too ?
<RAOF> Boot can be ext4; both grub and grub2 support it.
<johnwedd> i guess i see mac as considering customers as stupid, and linux as considering its customers engineers, and windows seams to be the only happy medium. and thats not right
<BUGabundo_work> thanks RAOF
<johnwedd> understand what i'm saying
<fosco_> johnwedd: yes i understand, but don't think the same
<johnwedd> how much time do you think the average linux user spends just getting his system to work?
<Melik> i got my ubuntu system to work in 1 second
<johnwedd> Melik: how many times have you reconfigured and recompiled?
<fosco_> johnwedd: about 20 minutes, installation time
<johnwedd> i mean fully work
<Melik> yeah fully work 1 second
<fosco_> system is fully functional once installed
<Melik> customizing and configuring is a different story
<johnwedd> thats part of makeing a computer system
<johnwedd> work
<fosco_> not for me
<johnwedd> oooh?
<johnwedd> and you do what for a living?
<Melik> i inhale O2
<fosco_> :-?
<fosco_> are you trying to flame johnwedd?
<johnwedd> no
<fosco_> then i don not understand you
<johnwedd> i trying to point out the end users need to be learn a new system without haveing system shock
<fosco_> i spend much more time setting up a windows machine than a ubuntu box
<TheInfinity> fosco_: always depends on what you need.
<fosco_> of course :)
<johnwedd> i guess i really hate how linux makes you work your computer
<Melik> no it doesnt
<Melik> i spent more time
<Melik> formatting my windows
<Melik> than "configuring" my ubuntu
<Melik> ive probably formatted windows like over 200 times
<TheInfinity> Melik: if you know what you do you dont have to format windows all the time.
<johnwedd> then why do i still have to dive into bash to get it to do something i want that i can do in windows in three mouse clicks
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: depends what you need and which hardware you use :p
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: cli can me much faster then gui
<johnwedd> doesn't mean its easier, better, fun or not stressfull
<TheInfinity> easier if you learn it one time
<johnwedd> i shouldn't have to
<TheInfinity> as i said - depends on your needs
<TheInfinity> i'm a mac os-x user, and i can do almost everything with gui. but i have always a terminal open because its just faster and beter.
<johnwedd> i'm a graphic artist
<TheInfinity> other mac user dont like cli.
<TheInfinity> me too.
<Melik> TheInfinity, i pirated software; so i got lots of malware through them and stuff
<TheInfinity> Melik: so dont do so :)
<johnwedd> or rather, I'm a graphic artist, and i think FOSS zealots have there head up there ass
<Melik> thats why i use linux now TheInfinity :)
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: you can use lots of open source software for graphics.
<TheInfinity> and ubuntus aim is to provide a cli free os. although its difficult to archive this.
<Melik> <johnwedd> then why do i still have to dive into bash to get it to do something i want that i can do in windows in three mouse clicks
<TheInfinity> (and we are in an alpha channel :p )
<Melik> there were numerous times i had to go to windows registry
<Melik> so windows isn't all that "user friendly" either
<johnwedd> TheInfinity: not the point, i love, OS, i hate zealots that have no understanding of the market ecosystem that motivates there innovations, with irrational hate for anything ressembling corporate structure.
<TheInfinity> Melik: for user who just want msn and ms office it is ;)
<johnwedd> Melik: yes it is
<x1250> hey guys, completely offtopic, but they are good tutorials, so here it is: video tutoriales for the GIMP, excellent ones: http://meetthegimp.org/page/21/
<Melik> it just seems user friendly, because thats what you grew up with
<johnwedd> i still don't have to use a cli
<Melik> you've been all around it, you're used to it
<johnwedd> i grew up on prodos and bsd
<johnwedd> i paid my dues
<Melik> ah
<Melik> i dont know.. but the most confusing thing to me was windows registry
<johnwedd> its settings
<johnwedd> organized
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: not really *g*
<johnwedd> kinda sorta is
<Melik> i think the registry was the most unorganized thing ever
<Melik> + once u remove software.. values get left behind
<johnwedd> whats the equivilent to it in Linux?
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: /etc
<johnwedd> or Mac?
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: /Libary
<johnwedd> and you still have to do the same stuff
<Melik> IMO linux's "config" system is a lot neater and much more organized
<johnwedd> can i use it with a mouse and does it have automated features that make sure i don't screw it up?
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: most win apps use it wrong. the concept of registry is not that bad.
<johnwedd> kinda makes you wonder how it entered into the conversation :S
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: you also dont use registry with mouse. and you can make MUCH worse things in registry
<TheInfinity> much *bad
<johnwedd> same in library
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: i dont know any osx app which needs root rights just because its bad coded :p
<johnwedd> i'm surprised it would even let a user to the root
<TheInfinity> sudo su
<TheInfinity> and you have a root bash :p
<johnwedd> yay! now what?
<TheInfinity> you can do anything you want then
<TheInfinity> like in ubuntu. or in windows using runas in terminal
<johnwedd> i can change hardware settings! oooh, wait. I can optimize the services for better running or boot time!......ummm no. k
<johnwedd> ooooh, i know, i can shut down the unneeded gui and interface elements to play my games! ooh, yeah... o.O
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: at os-x? of course i can modifiy boot settings.
<johnwedd> can you turn off the gui and replace it?
<TheInfinity> johnwedd: you can use gnome with xorg if you want
<TheInfinity> kde also works afaik
<johnwedd> i don't, i want the same gui, only complete customized, same back end tho
<TheInfinity> why? i mean you wanted something completely different :p
<johnwedd> only looks different
<johnwedd> if it acts different, it'll throw me off
<TheInfinity> then you should use the os you ever used
<johnwedd> DOS?
<TheInfinity> if you want?
<johnwedd> i don't
<TheInfinity> then you have to learn ;)
<Melik> are we talking about osx or ubuntu?
<johnwedd> i lost track
<TheInfinity> Melik: os-x for a few lines ;)
<ikonia> please keep in mind this channel is for Jaunty discussion only
<Melik> anywyas
<johnwedd> i was bored
<TheInfinity> ikonia: i just wondered when this messages comes ;) ... sorry lecture in university is atm boring and too easy :p
<Melik> does anyone get  a ../udev/rules.d error
<Melik> at startup?
<ikonia> no sweat, just a nudge
<ikonia> Melik: in the current jaunty build ?
<Melik> yes ikonia
<ikonia> Melik: all good here
<ikonia> Melik: what rule is it complaining about
<Melik> the whole rules.d is missing or something
<ikonia> I've got mine
<Melik> i can reboot and write it down
<johnwedd> impatient for the ubuntu that will decend from the heavens, runs all the software i need and want (both open and closed) and cure 6 different types of cancer
<ikonia> johnwedd: what ?
<johnwedd> unrelated
<ikonia> johnwedd: check the /topic please
<Melik> hold on im going to restart and write down the udev erro
<Melik> error*
<ikonia> Melik: cool
<johnwedd> ikonia: topic noted and we where discussing design philosophies
<ikonia> johnwedd: which is not for here, thanks
<ikonia> Melik: hit me
<Melik> [udev840] then blah blah blah ... /etc/udev/rules.d file not found or missing
<Melik> thing is i do have ../rules.d
<ikonia> Melik: do you have /etc/udev/rules.d though
<ikonia> Melik: that should be a dir
<Melik> yeah
<Melik> its a folder
<Melik> directory* w.e
<Melik> hold on
<Melik> actuall
<Melik> actually* im going to call it a night
<Melik> its 2 AM :$
<Melik> good night guys
<RAOF> Note that /etc/udev/rules.d is not the place it used to be.
<x1250> at last pulseaudio is working nicely here. Sound artifacts are gone.
<cumulus007> is it true there are 4.2 rc1 packages in jaunty?
 * BUGabundo_work vents: uff what a long backlog!
<BUGabundo_work> x1250: don't you miss the old volume control ?
<BUGabundo_work> I know I do!
<BUGabundo_work> I find myself starting alsamixer[gui] -c 0
<x1250> BUGabundo_work, I use almixer -c 0 too :S
<BUGabundo_work> its the only way I know of setting the controls!!
<BUGabundo_work> it was a shock to me, when I found out it was gone!
<BUGabundo_work> is it going to be implemented in any other way before launch?
<cumulus007> is it true that there are 4.2 rc1 packages in jaunty?
<BUGabundo_work> or is THIS it?
<BUGabundo_work> new user will find them self lost, and old users will bash foruns about it!
<BUGabundo_work> cumulus007: package??
<BUGabundo_work> I can check from my archive
<BUGabundo_work> or you can see in packages.u.c or LP/u/+source/PACKAGE
<cumulus007> BUGabundo_work: I heard KDE 4.2 RC1 is in Jaunty
<BUGabundo_work> not yet AFAIK
<BUGabundo_work> I think im still in beta 2 or 3
<cumulus007> okay, pity
<BUGabundo_work> LOLOLOLOL I got to REBOOT blue thingys on my jaunty! come on!! one isn't enough?
<BUGabundo_work> I would file a bug, but I have no idea on the package!!
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe UM maybe?
<x1250> BUGabundo_work, I guess this is it :(. I use alsamixer to adjust the LFE, which the great new pulseaudio volume control, can't. Wow.
<BUGabundo_work> I realy like the control over ANY app! much nicer!
<BUGabundo_work> still a bit too hiden, requires many clicks!
<BUGabundo_work> I thought it would get  a dropdown under under the clock
<x1250> BUGabundo_work, there are a lot of people who don't want to use pulseaudio, is there no other volume control for gnome-panel????
<BUGabundo_work> seems not
<peterz> kde4.1.96 packages seem incomplete and the combination of .85 and .96 seem to no fancy working well
<BUGabundo_work> anyone has any idea what starts cam-server?
<BUGabundo_work> its not on my init.d/rc**
<BUGabundo_work> did something break python today???
<BUGabundo_work> deluge won't start the GUI
<BUGabundo_work> need a tip: what is the proper command to make a full DISK backup? dd to a targz file on a external disk?
<toresbe> Hrm.
<toresbe> I've got the newest version of nvidia-glx-180, but it's still "ABI incompatible"
<toresbe> Am I doing something wrong?
<TheInfinity> toresbe: you try to use nvidia css drivers with jaunty's xorg?
<toresbe> css drivers?
<TheInfinity> closed source software
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<toresbe> yeah
<toresbe> hah, I have three mouse pointers on my desktop now :P
<BUGabundo_work> toresbe: 3?
<toresbe> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> humm please confirm this to me! I'm using partimage from daily livecd to backup pc, before format to ext4. partimage, I guess uses ncursers, right? it seems to be leaving a trail of chars! I see stuff like 9secccc
<fosco_> toresbe: jaunty has no nvidia restricted drivers support yet
<fosco_> it is an X 1.6 issue
<toresbe> fosco_: Do you have a link to some info on it?
<toresbe> wiki, or something?
<fosco_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_work> fosco_ old bug
<BUGabundo_work> still around until upstream fix it!
<fosco_> old bug but still there :-/
<fosco_> let's see if alpha3 solves it
<BUGabundo_work> you don't hope
<BUGabundo_work> grrr partimage just makes a nasty image of the disc.... how do I mount it now??
<fasta> libnss3 is not being found by any at least two gnome applications (probably all). How can I fix that?
<fasta> It is located in /usr/lib and I already tried adding it to the library path.
<fasta> /usr/lib should be on the library path anyway, but that's a different discussion.
<hggdh> fasta, since you moved to jaunty, or just after a dist-upgrade?
<fasta> hggdh: after dist-upgrade, but I solved it already locally here by reinstalling the libraries.
<fasta> hggdh: another few weird things (like a pcspeaker going off at boot time) also happened.
<fasta> hggdh: I don't really want to run this bleeding edge stuff.
<fasta> hggdh: I only wanted the recent nvidia driver and I just happened to install jaunty, because I figured it would support the latest hardware.
<hggdh> fasta, bleeding edge, as the same suggests, usually makes us bleed...
<hggdh> I suspect either you had an issue on dist-upgrade, or rebooting might solve (if some libraries were replaced)
<fasta> hggdh: I still have a problem with Evolution.
<fasta> hggdh: It's basically this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/310586
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310586 in evolution "evolution startup hangs with assertion `E_IS_SEARCHING_TOKENIZER (st)' failed" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hggdh> fasta, as I stated, after a major dist-upgrade, you may be better off rebooting
<fasta> hggdh: that basically does an ldconfig, no? \
<hggdh> and replaces any in-use libraries with the newer version
<hggdh> there may be ABI changes
<fasta> Still, I rebooted a few times already.
<hggdh> fasta, were you the reporter on the bug?
<fasta> hggdh: no
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> for the bug... evo is at 2.24.2, but gtkhtml is at 2.25.3. I dimly remember some quite heavy changes in gtkhtml
<wbonx> Hi all, I have a problem but is 'nt simple, so perhaps this is the right place were to ask
<wbonx> I'm tryng to manage
<wbonx> events creating a file in /etc/acpi/event
<cecil> what happen to ubuntu forums ? been off for hours.
<wbonx> the file is well formed but acpid doen't manage the action I wrote, only if I restart manually it with " acpid -d" it works
<wbonx> so why acpi started via init.d script doen't manage the rule, and starting it with acpid -d works ?
<wbonx> thank you everyone
<Alexia_Death> When will xserver's 1.6 rc1 hit repros?
<Alexia_Death> hmm, should ask this at ubuntu x instead
<Kuaera> "Break your system in bad ways" is accurate o_o;
<TheInfinity> Kuaera: but sometimes the breakage has lots of style! :)
<Kuaera> TheInfinity: Indeed! Having my windowmanager [openbox] lock up, consuming 99% of my CPU and refusing to die is awfully stylish :P
<BotLobsta> is there an easy way to downgrade xserver-xorg and all of its dependencies to the previous version without specifying version numbers for each package?
<BotLobsta> or does anyone know of a way to get the nvidia 180.22 driver working?
<toresbe> if you find one lemme know...
<fosco__> no way BotLobsta
 * toresbe wishes there was some web site detailing the reason why nvidia is brrroken
<BUGabundo1> toresbe: not only nvidia
<BUGabundo1> amd and intel are the same
<toresbe> BUGabundo1: I'd assume.
<BotLobsta> the log file says its because of the driver ABI versions are different and that if you give the nvidia module the -ignoreABI option it might work
<BotLobsta> i just have no idea where to pass it that
<toresbe> I've passed that. X crashes pretty quickly, as I'd expect, really.
<toresbe> I just want an nVidia that works with the current ABI!
<BotLobsta> hmmm
<BotLobsta> has anyone gotten their system back to a usable state after trying 180.22?
<legodude__> BotLobsta: nope :(
<legodude__> I can't even get 180.22 due to internet outage, but I have not heard anything good about it yet :(
<BotLobsta> legodude__: there isnt anything good about it
<BotLobsta> i wouldnt get it whenever you get your internet back
<legodude__> ugh
<legodude__> you've tried it?
<legodude__> I can't even get nv to do anything sane
<BotLobsta> yea i tried it this morning
<BotLobsta> and it didnt work
<BotLobsta> and now im trying to get everything back to 180.11 but its still not working
<legodude__> ugh
<legodude__> does it install nicely for jaunty or do you have to fiddle with stuff?
<BotLobsta> the nvidia-glx-180 package installs fine
<BotLobsta> but you supposedly also need to upgrade to the latest xserver-xorg packages
<legodude__> alright
<legodude__> thanks
<legodude__> I'll poke at it
<BotLobsta> good luck with it
<bluesmoke> man, i totally killed my system :/
<bluesmoke> says it can't find things like libnss3.so.1d even though they are installed and I ran ldconfig
<bluesmoke> libnss3.so.1d, libnssutil3.so.1d, libsmime3.so.1d, libssl3.so.1d, libplds4.so.1d libplc4.so.0d, and libnspr4.so.0d
<bluesmoke> all are installed, ldd says they are not found
 * bluesmoke tries to remove ia32-libs
<bluesmoke> nope, that didn't help
<Amaranth> anyone know what could cause this? I'm at a bit of a loss
<Amaranth> i'm guessing a broken binutils
<BotLobsta> bad path?
<Amaranth> ldconfig files the libraries just fine
<Amaranth> err, finds
<Amaranth> no other app will
<BotLobsta> weird
<Amaranth> $ sudo ldconfig -v | grep libnss3.so.1d
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> actually that doesn't show up in ldconfig output :/
<hggdh> Amaranth, someone complained of something similar earlier today
<Amaranth> did they have a fix? :)
<hggdh> they stated they reinstalled the packages
<Amaranth> i can't even get online on my ubuntu machine right now, ndiswrapper and broadcom-wl seem to only respond to networkmanager, messing with iwconfig does nothing
<hggdh> and that solved it... (and, I think, a reboot)
<hggdh> <fasta> libnss3 is not being found by any at least two gnome applications (probably all). How can I fix that?
<hggdh> <fasta> It is located in /usr/lib and I already tried adding it to the library path.
<hggdh> <fasta> /usr/lib should be on the library path anyway, but that's a different discussion.
<Amaranth> hey that did it
 * Amaranth facepalms
 * hggdh thinks something went bonkers on the update
<Amaranth> thanks
<hggdh> np
<the_owl> hi, i just update my ubuntu to 9.04, but it has no sound, somebody else is the same?
 * TheInfinity gibes the_owl an award for the best error description I ever heard
<the_owl> TheInfinity: what do you mean?
<blueyed> Anybody using cryptsetup here?
<RAOF> blueyed: And needing to manually luksOpen their root at a busybox prompt?
<blueyed> RAOF: yes, with 2.4.28? - haven't tried manually opening it, still on 2.6.27 because of it.
<RAOF> It's the fallout from watershed/udev changes; it's not the kernel, it's the initramfs changes.
<blueyed> RAOF: bug 309205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309205 in linux "2.6.28: Keyboard not usable during boot (cryptsetup passphrase)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309205
<blueyed> RAOF: I've thought about initramfs, too.. but did not want to rebuild the initramfs for my working 2.6.27 kernel.
<blueyed> RAOF: can you edit the bug accordingly, please?
<RAOF> No, that would be a bad plan ;)
<RAOF> Oh, my.  That's not _my_ bug.
<RAOF> I can boot just fine, I just need to manually open the crypt
<blueyed> RAOF: ok. But you appear to know the root cause better than me..
<RAOF> Your problem isn't the same as mine; I don't think I have any idea of the root cause.
<blueyed> you don't get the password prompt at all?
<blueyed> What's the package for initramfs? initramfs-tools? or is it rather cryptsetup that provides them?
<RAOF> I don't get the password prompt at all, until it drops to a busybox prompt.
<blueyed> RAOF: are you using usplash? - I guess it'll drop to busybox here also, after a while? Is your /root encrypted?
<RAOF> Yes, yes.
<blueyed> strange.
<blueyed> But some kind of confirmation than at least.. ;/
<Melik> hi everyone =)
<timing> haha Jaunty is certainly not yet stable :-)
<timing> it's doing weird things. bu i'm used to it with alfa versions of ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-14
<karlp> having major issues with nvidia + jaunty + X
<andersk> You need Option "IgnoreABI" "True" in the ServerFlags section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<karlp> okay i'll try that
<karlp> why does mysql start up at boot now?
<karlp> is it for akonadi or whatever?
<karlp> i don't even use akonadi
<x1250> karlp, mysql behaviour has not changed.
<andersk> Try aptitude search '~Dmysql-server~i' to see what packages are installed that depend on mysql-server.
<karlp> actually my nvidia problem is much deeper than an xorg fix
<karlp> er, configuration fix
<karlp> if i try to install nvidia-glx-177, i have to uninstall all of x?
<karlp> wtf? who packages this stuff
<andersk> If your hardware is new enough for the 180 drivers, try nvidia-glx-180 instead.
<karlp> i tried that as well
<karlp> i've got a 8300 gs
<karlp> i don't think that's all that new (late 2007)
<andersk> The 177 drivers haven’t been rebuilt against the new xorg.  180 has.
<andersk> So what happens with nvidia-glx-180?
<karlp> same
<karlp> i don't understand why ubuntu is so complicated
<andersk> It still tries to uninstall Xorg?  That should not be happening with 180.
<karlp> it does
<x1250> karlp, it seems complicated because yo haven't do your homework. Try reading a bit.
<karlp> i'm actually afraid to update at this point because the only thing that's sure to work is not updating
<karlp> x1250: hahaha, isn't the stated goal of ubuntu to be easy, user-friendly etc.?
<andersk> (The reason it happens with 177 is that nvidia-glx-177 provides xserver-xorg-video-4, and xserver-xorg-core depends xserver-xorg-video-5 and conflicts xserver-xorg-video-4.)
<karlp> yeah
<andersk> You cannot expect a development release (Jaunty) to be as easy to use as a stable release (Intrepid).
<karlp> that wasn't easy either
<karlp> i always have to fight with ubuntu to get it to work
<karlp> i've been using ubuntu since 5.10
<karlp> been using gentoo since 2004 and even then, it had problems, but i've never had to diagnose anything for longer than 2 hours
<karlp> ubuntu... i've deployed on several school labs back in high school and it was a huge mistake. huge uphill battle
<karlp> i stuck with it because i figured it has the largest software repositories, but i'm wrong about that too
<karlp> opera 9.5 is _still_ not in canonical repositories
<hggdh> and will not be
<karlp> i'll give it a go for another hour at most, but after that, i'm wiping ubuntu and putting arch on it
<hggdh> but they provide builds for ubuntu
<karlp> no ngspice for ubuntu either
<karlp> hggdh: yeah, but that's not very user friendly
<hggdh> the problem is the Opera licence
<RAOF> In particular, the nvidia-glx-177 drivers will not work (properly) with the version of Xorg in Jaunty.  It just won't load.
<karlp> hggdh: did it change between 9.2x and 9.5x?
<karlp> hggdh: if it did, that's understandable that debian and ubuntu want to stay pure. but if not, then it's laziness
<hggdh> karlp, if the source is provided, please feel free to contribute a build of Opera to Ubuntu
<karlp> hggdh: source? opera's proprietary
<hggdh> thank you. There you go
<hggdh> how can we, then, provide it?
<karlp> use the deb they have
 * hggdh is running opera 9.63, BTW
<hggdh> yes. This is what *I* do. But Ubuntu cannot provide a package this way, expect -- perhaps -- in multiverse,
<hggdh> s/expect/except/
<karlp> yeah, i'm talking about the canonical repository
<karlp> ah, well there's an update, so if this works, great. if not, goodbye
<hggdh> karlp, please propose it (I do not know the channel, though). I do remember, dimly, a discussion about opera some time (years?) ago.
<RAOF> You mean, the partner repository?  AFAIK, it's up to Opera to update their stuff in there.
<hggdh> thanks, RAOF
<karlp> so what allows gentoo or arch from incorporating the latest opera into their repositories?
<karlp> s/from incorporating/to incorporate/
<hggdh> I do not know. Perhaps they provide a wrapper to the Opera binaries
<hggdh> but, on Gentoo, this would be strange...
<karlp> how would that bypass legal issues?
<RAOF> It wouldn't.
<hggdh> it does not.
<karlp> and what legal issues anyway?
<karlp> i've just heard you vaguely claim they exist
<karlp> never heard that before
<RAOF> You'd be surprised how much software people illegally redistribute ;)
<RAOF> Anyway, I can't seem to find a license _at all_ on the Opera site.
<karlp> what's illegal about it? the branding?
<hggdh> if a piece of software is proprietary, then the owner may impose restrictions to (re) distribution
<karlp> what about ngspice?
<hggdh> and usually they *do*
<karlp> that's free. don't see why that's not in ubuntu yet
<karlp> free as in cost and free as in freedom
 * hggdh does not even know what is ngspice
<karlp> circuit simulation tool
<hggdh> in this case, all that is needed is someone to package it
<karlp> it's already packaged
<RAOF> karlp: Well, in the absence of an explicit license, they hold the copyright, and _any_ copy infringes it.
<karlp> i don't know what is holding it up
<hggdh> do you have a link?
<karlp> hggdh: if you search launchpad's bug thing for ngspice it says needs packaging and that it's "fixed"
<karlp> which is bullshit because i can't get ngspice on jaunty
<karlp> oh, that's the other thing i absolutely hate about ubuntu. what happened to upstart and all that frenzy that edgy / feisty were supposed to generate?
<karlp> instead, we're all stuck with that heinously useless update-rc.d and its ilk
<karlp> networkmanager has never worked for me, but that's not an ubuntu specific complaint... never had it work on four or more separate machines running arch, gentoo, ubuntu, etc.
<hggdh> karlp, are you talking about bug 2465-6?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2465 in rosetta "Timeouts when translating to Dutch" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2465
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> bug 246506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246506 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ngspice" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246506
<karlp> hggdh: not the first one, but yes, the second one
<hggdh> it is still open
<karlp> i don't have x to view it in a proper browser, but i seem to remember it said fixed
<karlp> there were two entries it looked strange
<karlp> like blah blah --- confirmed fixed
<karlp> and blah blah -- wishlist confirmed
<karlp> or something like that
<RAOF> Fix committed, in Debian.
<karlp> ... so that doesn't instantenously trickle down to ubuntu?
<hggdh> no, it does not
<karlp> i thought debian was ubuntu's parent project
<RAOF> The team working on it have something, but are waiting for upstream changes before they actually upload it to Debian.
<RAOF> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=489768
<karlp> what upstream changes? arch and gentoo both have r18 nicely packaged
<ubottu> Debian bug 489768 in wnpp "ITP: ngspice -- A Spice circuit simulator" [Wishlist,Open]
<hggdh> no, Ubuntu is based on Debian, but Debian is not Ubuntu's parent
<karlp> i'm pretty sure debian's bug website is nicer on elinks so i'll check it out
<RAOF> Licensing changes.
<karlp> i mean parent as in for software sharing
<RAOF> Can only be done upstream, and Debian is substantially more strict than gentoo or arch, I think.
<karlp> okay, updated. about to see if X works, if not. i'm wiping this shit off
<hggdh> sigh
<RAOF> Eh.  Whatever works for him.
<hggdh> karlp, perhaps you would be better off with another distribution. You seem to be full of complaints, and no real help
<karlp> okay, goodbye
<karlp> had enough of this
<karlp> the latest update starts my X up and freezes control to my usb keyboard and usb mouse
<karlp> nvidia-glx-180 and everything
<karlp> oh, while i'm at it, another parting gift
<karlp> all the spice user interfaces that ubuntu packages come with no simulator
<karlp> so you get a fancy gui (that looks like crap imo) that can't do anything
<karlp> you can take screenshots of your schematics and maybe export to eps but that's about it
<karlp> gnucap is also a pathetic excuse for circuit simulation software and is pretty incompatible with spice even though they claim they are compatible
<karlp> i guess for being critical i should say something nice too
<karlp> ubuntu has a solid artwork department
<karlp> wherever you get those people from... keep doing more of that
<karlp> hey, hardware support in the latest ubuntu kernel has gotten better too
<karlp> my usb stick is recognized
<karlp> but, that's very little consolation when X doesn't work, and i have to constantly rmmod forcedeth && modprobe forcedeth && /etc/init.d/networking restart on boot because of some stupid issue that i can't figure out (but didn't exist in intrepid, hardy, etc.)
<hggdh> karlp, you are running an alpha version of Ubuntu. You should know that this can break and break bad.
<hggdh> I run it, but I know what to expect, and have indeed recovered from nasty situations
<karlp> hggdh: i do know that. but that's not even the issue. software that i require to a greater extent is increasingly more difficult to find and setup on ubuntu and is much easier on arch
<karlp> hggdh: i've seriously tried for at least 3+ years (close to 4 now) to convince myself that i like ubuntu
<karlp> hggdh: i just absolutely hate the way most of the system is handled. booting always takes much longer than any other distribution i've used
<hggdh> well, then, I guess you should either help improve it, or move to arch
<karlp> hggdh: i hate the way the runlevels work. i hate the way building stuff from source is complicated (much more so than on arch with it's abs + pkgbuild)
<karlp> hggdh: exactly, and i don't have the time to do the former
<hggdh> on the other hand, I tried a LOT of dists, since 1995, before stopping at Ubuntu
<karlp> that's really strange. i've never recommended ubuntu to anyone who wasn't just starting to play around with linux distributions
<karlp> in other words, if i knew the person had some experience, i'd point them to something that i knew would fit them better
<karlp> that begs the question... why am i still on it
<hggdh> insteresting the source build issue. I find it simple (but -- probably -- I have been doing it for a while, so it is already ingrained)
<karlp> and the answer is that i (falsely) assumed when i started with ubuntu that it had the most software packages available
<karlp> eh, it's much easier in arch
<karlp> i rather not use gentoo because building from source takes forever
<karlp> but i'm stuck with it on my desktop back home
<karlp> i would have had the same situation with ubuntu on this system, but i'm going to suck it up and fix it before it gets on my nerves
<karlp> i have too many things on my gentoo desktop to bother installing anything else on it, so it remains :(
<hggdh> heh
<karlp> i think it's a common thread with me and open source software
<karlp> i start out intensely liking something and end up really hating it
<karlp> like firefox
<karlp> started out before the 1.0 series
<karlp> loved it, but then it was filled with bloat by 1.5
<karlp> now hardware is cheaper, better, etc. so it's not as noticeable, but 3.0 is still not nearly as fast as i remember the 0.x series
<hggdh> I know... I keep jumping between ffox, opera, Empathy, and Konqueror
<karlp> and what's strange is i started out intensely hating arch
<Melik> hey guys ugh anyone know what this apache2 module is called? >> http://dev.gentoo.org/~omp/
<karlp> but it's gotten so much better from 2004-2006 that i'm finding myself replacing everything (except my openbsd boxes) with it
<hggdh> Melik, I do not
<karlp> directory listing?
<Melik> yeah
<karlp> i know that's a module in lighttpd. been awhile since i've used apache
<Melik> it generates directory listing when a index file isnt present
<Melik> hmm thanks, im guna go ask in #apache
<karlp> i think it's an option/directive though. i don't think it's a module. of course, i could be wrong
<hggdh> if I remember correctly, it's a standard module (dir listing, that is)
<karlp> okay, bye
<karlp> reinstalling then class
<legodude__> how is jaunty on intel graphics?
<legodude__> and overall, is it stable?
<BotLobsta> can anyone help me with my /etc/apt/preferences file?
<x1250> BotLobsta, try the apt howto: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<BotLobsta> x1250, i read that, and i thought i was doing it right, but it doesnt seem to work
<x1250> BotLobsta, is this related to jaunty?
<x1250> if not, try #ubuntu
<BotLobsta> x1250, well im trying to keep apt-get from upgrading to nvidia-glx-180 version 180.22 which i believe is only in the jaunty repos
<BotLobsta> but ive tried there a few times too
<RAOF> aptitude forbid-version will prevent aptitude from installing that version; but that _only_ works with aptitude
<x1250> BotLobsta, are you in intrepid? whats your apt_preferences file?
<x1250> s/_/\//
<BotLobsta> x1250, im running jaunty. and its http://pastebin.com/f722170fb
<x1250> BotLobsta, I don't understand what you want to do. Thats the version available in jaunty, so why use pinning?
<BotLobsta> x1250, because I dont want it to be installed.  I tried it and it didnt work
<x1250> you don't want _that_ version upgraded anymore?
<x1250> BotLobsta, what version are you using?
<BotLobsta> x1250, I currently have 180.11-0ubuntu1 and i dont want it to install a 180.22 version of it
<x1250> BotLobsta, then you're doing it the wrong way. You have to ping down 180.11, not 180.22
<x1250> pin not ping :P
<BotLobsta> but I still want it to install a 180.25 version or something like that when the next release comes out
<x1250> and what prevents you from deleting the pin in the future? :)
<BotLobsta> true
<BotLobsta> but i wont necessarily see when a new version comes out
<x1250> if you wonder someday, try apt-cache policy yourpackage
<x1250> that will give you the installed and latest version available
<BotLobsta> ok
<BotLobsta> thanks
<x1250> uhm, launchpad is so slow these days :(
<bullgard4> x1250: If you mean by 'these days' the year 2009, then you are wrong. It has been slow in the second half of 2008 also.
<x1250> bullgard4, I didn't notice. I didn't really used launchpad untill recently :)
<bullgard4> x1250: Yes, I see. I am using it for 2 years now. --
<moj0rising> hi. I just upgraded to kubuntu jaunty andam getting a blank white screen after KDM loads the desktop. Some googling and forum searching indicates this might be an issue with proprietary drivers but I'm not sure how I can uninstall them since there's a ton of packages for the proprietary drivers....
<moj0rising> ...anyone have any ideas on how I can fix it? I can actually use keyboard shortcuts to get the process manager up but that's about all.
<pwnguin> RAOF: is linux-nouveau modules gonna make it into the archive soon?
<RAOF> pwnguin: It's waiting in NEW now.
<RAOF> Or it should be.  Let me check.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<DanaG> yay, gotta' love when one thing breaks another thing!
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yup, there it is.  Sitting in source NEW.
<DanaG> (last two comments.)
<RAOF> I see someone's processed the new queue recently, too.
<DanaG> So, now I have no brightness control.
<DanaG> "* SAUCE: don't use buggy _BCL/_BCM/_BQC for backlight control"
 * DanaG returns this SAUCE to the store as defective.  =þ
<DanaG> Why do they call it "sauce", anyway?  Was somebody _hungry_ when naming it?
<Amaranth> DanaG: I think that means they got it from upstream?
<DanaG> My backlight controls worked fine until that change.  Note my comments.
<DanaG> Why blacklist it entirely?  That's silly.
<DanaG> Instead, it should prefer vendor drivers over the 'video' module, perhaps.
<DanaG> http://www.hp.com/sbso/special/computing/closeout-desktops.html
<DanaG> Is it bad that, despite having what some would describe as a "horrible" experience with their support, I'd actually still consider buying their stuff?
<DanaG> I take the attitude that, now that I know what to expect, I can deal with it better.
<Amaranth> man i paid extra for 3 years of warranty with 1 week turnaround and had to fight with them for 4 days to get my laptop repair started then it took 3 weeks to get it back
<DanaG> I learned something: the online chat people may say they're going to send a box... but in reality, you'd better call in the day after to be sure of it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and because they didn't offer the webcam at my time of purchase... there's no reasonable way to add the built-in one now.
<DanaG> I still do think my EliteBook is awesome.
<DanaG> And if need be, I could defend myself with it... as a blunt object, I mean.  I hope I never need that sort of thing, though.  =þ
<DanaG> Academic Purchase Program has the Windows-Free "MI" Mini-1000 netbook for $310.
<DanaG> "command line interface is disabled" -- do you think they mean they disabled vt-switch?  I wonder if you could just alt-f2 or ctrl-alt-backspace or something -- or just go "single" at grub.
<DanaG> Another bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> And look at that nice, long stacktrace.  =þ
<DanaG> Note to self: don't buy non-AMT computer ever again, unless AMD adds their own Serial-over-LAN feature.  =þ
<pwnguin> i always feel shafted when i see python-uno has an update
<robin0800> Firefox Problem http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/104767/
<toki_> hey guys im looking for 8.10 support
<lemonade> toki_: try #ubuntu instead
<Tekno> how do you restart x in jaunty?
<Tekno> i dont have login manager
<x1250> Tekno, ending the session, or restarting gdm, or enabling CTRL+ALT+BCK_SPACE on xorg.conf :)
<Tekno> i dont have gdm
<x1250> Section "ServerFlags"
<x1250>         Option          "DontZap" "False"
<x1250> EndSection
<Tekno> okay thanks
<x1250> try that on xorg.conf
<vega> "DontZap" "False" ... i'd vote for "Zap" "True"
<nippz> zomg - help on geting sound working again in jaunty?
<nippz> xubuntu / upgraded from intrepid
<x1250> vega, your vote is wrong :P
<x1250> oh, Zap, I thought you used DontZap. Does it work?
<vega> ah, so there is a Zap option also? :)
<x1250> Don't know, first time I hear Zap, but haven't look that hard, so... maybe :)
<TheInfinity> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Volkodav> why are images oversized ? what is it that does not fit on standard CD ?
<TheInfinity> Volkodav: look at size.
<Volkodav> is nvidia driver fixed btw ?
<Volkodav> 797 mb
<TheInfinity> aand now look at the size of a standard cd-r :)
<BUGabundo_work> Volkodav: during alpha and specially dailies
<BUGabundo_work> devs and archive admins don't care!
<BUGabundo_work> it would be too much work
<BUGabundo_work> most people just test them on VM or use a dvd or a Pendrive
<BUGabundo_work> like I'm doing right now
<BUGabundo_work> but there is a bug in the installer!
<BUGabundo_work> and I can't proceed! :((((
<BUGabundo_work> Volkodav: no nv fix yet either
<TheInfinity> BUGabundo_work: in daily or in alpha installer?
<Pici> The 'final' alpha 3 isos won't be oversized.
<BUGabundo_work> yesterday daily
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> will wait
<Volkodav> or boot from from flash
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I'll have to make the disk partiions by hand
<delicowa> what major featurs are we to expect from jaunting jackalope
<fosco_> delicowa: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha2
<charlie-tca> and let us not forget ext4 formatting
<delicowa> wow!!! come to think of it
<BUGabundo_work> fosco_: charlie-tca I just filed a bug about the installer
<BUGabundo_work> its failing to set partitions manually
<BUGabundo_work> and without it you won't be able to choose ext4
<fosco_> i saw that on alpha2
<BUGabundo_work> bug 317124
<delicowa> if ubuntu uses animal names for naming releases every six months. what happens when they run out of names
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/317124/+text)
<delicowa> if ubuntu uses animal names for naming releases every six months. what happens when they run out of names?
<BUGabundo_work> cjwatson said he would port the patch for the installer
 * BUGabundo_work slaps ubottu
<fosco_> delicowa: well, more than 10 years for that to happen :)
<Kuaera> I have a question; what are the plans for the KDE PIM suite [kontact]? I notice a lot of changes, and it seems to be getting more solid, but I'm not certain if they're willing to hear bugreports regarding it.
<delicowa> i have a launchpad account how do i join the testing team
<delicowa> and what version of gnome and kde should we expect
<Kuaera> KDE 4.2 with Qt4.5, IIRC
<delicowa> ***sorry i already found that out
<Skiessi> !info mysql-common
<ubottu> mysql-common (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database common files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Skiessi> some program didn't like 5.1.30?
<emorris> anyone seen problems with the arrow keys not working on the boot screen of the desktop cd?
<tretle> Hi, I was wondering whether its currently safe to upgrade to 9.04, I tried a few days ago but after the upgrade nm disappeared from the panel and I had no networking?
<fosco__> tretle, not safe, only for testing
<tretle> are their alot of packages being held back? and could I have had this issue from upgrading straight from an 8.10 fresh install to 9.04 withought first installing the 204 updates for 8.10?
<charlie-tca> tretle: perfectly possible, since it is always advised to fully update before upgrading
<BUGabundo_work> tretle: the proper way to dist-upgrade is using update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_work> but you will lose 3D
<BUGabundo_work> kdelibs is also broken due to new snapshot of kde 4.2 RC1
<tretle> fosco_ I usually use ubuntu dev alpha 2's onwords, I keep everything important on an external disk so I do a lot of reinstalling. I dont mind usually but the bug I have recently encountered is a show stopper one. I dont mind a buggy system as long as I have networking to troublshoot and fix the problems
<tretle> bugabundo_work I always use update-manager -d, but when it gets to 99% installing xulrunner fails and it continues for a bit and then kills the installation before it goes onto the clean up system stage
<BUGabundo_work> talk to asac or fta on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<mvo_> tretle: does it kill itself? or do you see a message box?
<mvo_> tretle: saying that the upgrade failed etc
<tretle> bugabundo_work, My gfx cards been broken for the last 8months so I have been using metacity-compositing with the vesa graphics driver :)
<tretle> mvo_ it says the upgrade failed
<mvo_> tretle: the bug itself got fixed today
<mvo_> tretle: ok, thanks
<tretle> niiiiice :D
<mvo_> :)
<mvo_> hugs asac
<tretle> I was wondering whether the bug on gnome-keyring blogged on planet.ubuntu could have been it
 * BUGabundo_work waits for cjwatson to fix the installer so I can get ext4
<tretle> anyone have any idea what the current state of metacity compositing on jaunty is, I saw on cimi's italian blog a post which I think was referring to a new feature regarding window transparency and fading transitions in svn but I cant speak italian so cant be sure :D
<tretle> bugabundo_work have you seen the ext3 -> ext4 performance comparison yet
<tretle> ?
<BUGabundo_work> no
<BUGabundo_work> just read about it on kernel ML
<tretle> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_ext4&num=1
<tretle> its an interesting result
<tretle> by  the way is the new gnome-volume-manager supposed to show more than one mixer for the output tab?
<tretle> I have a 7.1 system yet before it only showed one mixer
<tretle> about a week ago
<x1250> tretle, try gnome-alsamixer
<tretle> ah, yeah well isnt gnome-volume-manager using pulseaudio as default now nor not?
<tretle> nor - or
<x1250> tretle, you mean gnome-volume-control?
<tretle> ah, whoops.... yes
<x1250> yes it is, but pulseaudio uses alsa, so...
<tretle> shouldnt pulse audio replace alsa?
<x1250> no, pulseaudio is a wrapper
<tretle> and how should you be able to control the mixer for each speaker in the gnome-volume-control applet? If i right click and choose preferences it shows all of the speakers an inputs but in the gnome-volume control there is the one mixer for output
<x1250> tretle, do it with gnome-alsamixer, or alsamixer -c 0
<tretle> Is it currently available but unusable due to a bug with the new volume-control or is there an update planned to support multiple input/outputs in a future update, using alsamixer is a bit of a regression if you ask me
<x1250> tretle, you can do it with pulseaudio volume control, but its a pain in the *ss. Go to the preferences window.
<tretle> x120 - so u dont know whether you should be able to do it with gnome-volume-control?
<tretle> even before the final build
<x1250> how could i know? AFAIK, it depends on the fedora guys.
<tretle> I can see allot of people getting annoyed that they can no longer set the volume for all of their outputs in the replacement gnome-volume-control
<x1250> tretle, I totally sympathize with that, the old volume control was way better. But well, things are just the way they are :(
<tretle> oh, sorry.... I came onto irc a few days ago and someone told me that the new gnome-volume-control was originally working with multiple outputs but that their was a bug
<x1250> tretle, as I said, you can do it, but in a very stupid way, go to the preferences window and select other option to control
<tretle> looks like the gnome-keyring definately was the bug holding me back from upgrading, now i plan to reinstall once more when alpha 3 is released for ext4 support
<Lukian> Using the 2.6.28 kernel, I receive the message "Unable to read/access /etc/udev/rules.d" at kernel boot with a repeating pcspeaker beep. 2.6.27 works fine
<ethana2> does Jaunty use initrd-less boot with fallback from installed instances of the OS?
<uffo> currently like i understand that EXT4 can be used only with manual mode installation in Kubuntu 9.04 final???
<uffo> news said that ext4 wont be in by default does that mean that
<fosco__> uffo, automated installations will use ext3
<uffo> fosco__: and with manual i can use ext4 right?
<uffo> fosco__: in final version
<fosco__> it is supposed to be present in tomorrow's alpha3
<uffo> fosco__: i tried to install todays live cd kubuntu and ext4 choise was in but when i selected it and after i pressed next it still was ext3, does alpha3 tomorrow will fix that
<fosco__> hope so
<uffo> fosco__: thanks i feel myself better now that ext4 can be used manually, btw i never use guided install anyway.
<l337ingDisorder> anyone here have experience with remote X?
<l337ingDisorder> I made changes to gdm.conf (on a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 installation) to set DisallowTCP=False and [xdmcp] Enable=True and I was able to connect remotely last night. I ran the Update Manager overnight, it finished, I clicked the "Restart now" button, and now I can't connect remotely - it just shows a black screen with the X cursor
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> do you guys knows how to add the -ignoreABI option to the xserver, as now with latest xorg I can't run nvidia without that option
<Pici> nacho: In xorg.conf, I think all you need to do is add    Option IgnoreABI "True"     to your device section.
<nacho> Pici, ok thanks
<nacho> Pici, and do you have any solution for gnome-settings-daemon that seems to be crashing all time?
<nacho> if not, I'll wait it is not something critical to me
<Pici> nacho: Not off the top of my head
<nacho> Pici, thanks anyway I am going to restart the X server now
<nacho> bye
<emorris> anyone else had any problems where the arrow keys don't work? running 9.04 in VMWare, not sure if this is a guest or host issue
<emorris> hang on a minute, this was the same thing i had in hardy. half of them don't work and the other half do odd things (like up is prntscrn)
<emorris> s/hardy/intrepid/
<iamarockstar> is alpha 3 out?
<Pici> No.
<BUGabundo1> no
<BUGabundo1> should be tomorrow night
<BUGabundo1> late as usual
<iamarockstar> hmm ok by the way anything new expected in it?
<BUGabundo1> some fixes in the installer
<BUGabundo1> and new kde 4.2 rc1 snapshot
<BUGabundo1> and the size should allow it to fit in a CD
<BUGabundo1> not that I care!
<BUGabundo1> I just put it on a 8GiBs pendrive
<iamarockstar> ok thx
<Alexia_Death> after recent updates mysqld does not start any more
<Alexia_Death> nd log says: operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/" pid=5574 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<Alexia_Death> any clues?
<iamarockstar> i am not sure but i think it will get fixed in alpha 3
<iamarockstar> tommorow releasing
<Alexia_Death> so it should be in the next set of updated...
 * Alexia_Death is permanently running alpha:P
<nacho> Hi again
<nacho> now I have everything working except the sound, seems that there is a new sound control, do you guys had problems with the sound?
<nacho> with this new sound control system I can't configurate all things I had in the previous one
<Alexia_Death> nacho: yes
<Alexia_Death> everybody do
<Alexia_Death> thers a problem with alsa.
<nacho> ah! ok great
<Alexia_Death> searrch the launchpad, but basically your sound starts muted.
<Alexia_Death> do alsamixer -Dhw
<Alexia_Death> unmute and volume up all
<Alexia_Death> to fix it muting at startup you need to link /etc/init.d/alsa-utils to rc.2
<Alexia_Death> theres a boug about that
<nacho> oh! great, thanks
<nacho> Alexia_Death, I have sound now
<nacho> thanks a lot
<Alexia_Death> Welcome ;)
<nacho> Alexia_Death, another thing that I realized is that when gnome-power-manager lows the brithness, the system gets hang a bit
<nacho> known issue?
<Alexia_Death> dont know anything about that
<Alexia_Death> But you know anything about mysql not starting=
<Alexia_Death> ?
<nacho> mmm, I didn't see the mysql yet
<nacho> Alexia_Death, phpmyadmin seems to work fine here
<x1250> mysql can't be installed in here, dpkg dies :/
<hggdh> Alexia_Death, are you running mysql 5.1?
<Alexia_Death> hggdh: arent running it...
<Alexia_Death> but yes, its 5.1
<Alexia_Death> it sjust broke now.
<hggdh> the problem there is a bad parameter in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Alexia_Death> IT seems that trying to remove it removes amarok too...
<Alexia_Death> witch one?
<hggdh> all you need to do to bypass it is comment out skip-bdb in my.cnf
<hggdh> this was a valid parameter up to 5.0x, not anymore
<hggdh> and it is a bug in LP... bug 316849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316849 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "mysql-server-5.1 doesn't start - skip-bdb option unsupported" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316849
<Alexia_Death> hggdh: thanks. figured it would be
<Alexia_Death> My X just died unexplicably but that worked.
<hggdh> BTW -- the "inode_permission..." thingy... on the update, it seems the apparmour profile for MySQL got deleted, and apparmour has not been restarted
<hggdh> if you reboot, or 'sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor restart', these messages will stop
<Alexia_Death> thanks:)
<ethana2> The OS doesn't store any vital hardware configuration data in ~/, right?
<ethana2> ..hope not.
<RAOF> The OS doesn't really store vital hardware information _anywhere_
<Amaranth> RAOF: well, there are the udev rules
<Amaranth> RAOF: wipe those out and try to boot all the way to a desktop :)
<RAOF> But that's not really hardware information.  That's a way of mapping whatever hardware is there to well-known names.
<RAOF> Perhaps what I meant was: there's no hardware-specific configuration pretty much anywhere.
<Alexia_Death> RAOF: Hal has
<Alexia_Death> RAOF: thats the point of hal-info
<RAOF> Alexia_Death: Again, not really specific to _your_ hardware.
<RAOF> What I mean is: take the hard drive out, plug it into an different machine.  Barring possibly xorg.conf, everything should work.
<hggdh> Alexia_Death, if you mean like Windows (where you can only really boot on the installed machine), then no hardware-specific data is saved either under ~/ or / itself
<Alexia_Death> or anywhwere on the system :P
<hggdh> of course, your X install may be unhappy if you change to a different card
<hggdh> etc, but linux will still boot
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> what about uuid?
<hggdh> grub now uses to point to an uuid-mapped disk
<RAOF> Won't change, right?  That's a property of the partition, not the system.
<hggdh> darnit, of course :-(
<RAOF> hggdh: X won't be unhappy if you don't have an xorg.conf :)
<hggdh> well, there is that. But I, for one, am forced to use a xorg.conf, or I get the wrong card configured
<JanC> hggdh: Xorg in Ubuntu should use a "safe config" if the hard-configured X graphics driver in Xorg.conf doesn't work
<hggdh> JanC, it does. It is just terrible, and I would still want my 1900x1200
<x1250> could someone please review this mysql-server installation? is broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104986/
<JanC> the "safe default" allows you to get to your 1900x1200  ツ
<hggdh> x1250, which mysql do you have installed?
<hggdh> with 5.1 and 5.0 available, things can get confused
<hggdh> JanC, not in my case. I am restricted to 1600xwhatever
<hggdh> and, actually, it is time to test again...
<hggdh> hopefully I can get out of radeonhd and back into fglrx
<JanC> you can use the "safe default" to change to another driver (without having to know the commandline etc.)
<x1250> hggdh, I'm not upgrading, I had no mysql-server installed before that
<hggdh> JanC, indeed. And this is what I usually do on every test
<hggdh> x1250,  --> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<hggdh> run a dpkg -l mysql\* | grep ii
<x1250> hggdh, you're right, there is some hand work to do.
<rbrunhuber> Can anyone confirm that linux-image-2.6.28-4-generic does not boot into encrypted lvm?
 * RAOF is running that setup right now.
<RAOF> Although it's true that I have to manually run cryptsetup from the busybox prompt, first ;)
<rbrunhuber> RAOF: So you are confirming this more or less indirect ;-)
<RAOF> Well, no.  It's not the kernel, its the initramfs
<rbrunhuber> Maybe, did not investigate this further. Just saw that booting the -4 kernel does not bring up the system while -3 does.
<rbrunhuber> RAOF: see above
<RAOF> rbrunhuber: That's because the -3 kernel probably hasn't had its initramfs updated.
<rbrunhuber> RAOF: I'll try to contact the devs directly, I do not want to write a bug report and wait while it gets attention while others are pushed over the cliff.
<RAOF> Writing a bug report _is_ the correct way of contacting the devs directly!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716 --- yay for breaking ACPI video backlight control!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tretle> hi, I as wondering whether the new gdm is supposed to be in jaunty or not
<tretle> according to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm-upgrade its already in but according to synaptic its not
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,New]
<astromme-laptop> Anyone else having plasma crashes (4.2RC, 4.1.96) on amd64?
<david__> how do i get proprietary drivers for an AYI graphics card?
<david__> ATI
<RAOF> You don't, not for Jaunty.
<RAOF> There isn't a version of fglrx that supports our X server.
<david__> ah so no graphics card usage
<RAOF> Well, you can almost certainly use one of the open-source dirvers.
<RAOF> What card?
<david__> ATI radeon 1650 pro
<RAOF> That should have full support, including 3d, with the "ati" driver.
<RAOF> IIRC.
<JanC> well, "full" as in some 3D support at least
<david__> how do i get the driver?
<JanC> thye 'ati' driver is included
<JanC> the*
<RAOF> It's the driver you'll be using when you haven't deliberately set a different driver.
<david__> so when i booted jaunty onto my hard drive it was installed?
<RAOF> Yes
<david__> cool thnks
<RAOF> You're _probably_ using it now, unless you've done some fiddling.
<david__> other thav a few crashes jaunty seems like it will be a great distro!
<DanaG> Ugh, stupid broken backlight control.
<DanaG> Oh, and every time I boot, I find my hda-intel card's PCM muted.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<DanaG> I sure hope it doesn't get released with that "fix" that actually BREAKS things.
<david__> i look at it this way even a broken linux is better than microsoft!
 * DanaG would disagree with that.
<david__> well i guess if you have allot of money to give away to buy a license you really dont own then yes
<DanaG> Good point.
<david__> long time windows user but times are tight and linux is looking very good to me!
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-15
<hggdh> hah! kernel oops on mac80211...
<DanaG> I've gone back to the previous kernel, where backlight control actually WORKS.
<DanaG> grr.
<shadowhywind> hay all, I am currently running intrepid, and want to move up to jaunty, any easy way to update from the console, or do i have to do it from the cd?
<RAOF> shadowhywind: The release notes mention it.
<RAOF> If you're running GNOME, you can run 'gksudo "update-manager -d"'
<RAOF> If you're at a console, "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" will upgrade.
<RAOF> There's probably an equivalent for KDE, if that floats your boat.
<david__> how do i get firefox on jaunty?
<RAOF> It's installed by default?
<david__> RAOF: do not see it on here?
<RAOF> You're using Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, right?
<david__> yes
<RAOF> It's not in Applications->Internet->Firefox Web Browser?
<david__> all i see is konquerer
<shadowhywind> RAOF: what about ext4, only way to update that would be from the cd correct?
<RAOF> david__: So, you're using Kubuntu.
<RAOF> Which _doesn't_ have firefox installed by default.
<RAOF> shadowhywind: No; you can mount your existing ext3 partitons as ext4
<david__> yeah i know im asking how to get it?
<shadowhywind> ROAF oh nice
<RAOF> david__: Right.  So, by going to the software installer app in Kubuntu (which is, I believe, called "adept"), searching for "firefox", and installing it.
<RAOF> david__: Incidentally, these questions suggest that Jaunty is unlikely to be useful for you. It *will* break, several times, between here and release.
<RAOF> shadowhywind: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<david__> RAOF: yeah i know it will break im just putting it through its paces
<tigerz> My audio card doesn't work after I upgrade to Jaunty, any one can help me?
<AppleBoy> anyone know if the jaunty alpha2 supports mobo chipsets based on intel x58 ?
<AppleBoy> I need a livecd that can boot on my system, so far others have failed :/
<legodude> what's the consensus about jaunty stability?
<burner> help!  I lost my sound playback!
<burner> i don't get error messages, but I don't hear anything with my Intel 82801H onboard sound :\
<x1250> burner, volume is not muted? :) try alsamixer -c 0
<burner> all 100%
<burner> snd_hda_intel and a lot of other snd_****  are listed in lsmod
<burner> i don't know what other information may be relevant or what log files to check from here
<x1250> burner, maybe you could try /var/log/daemon, $ dmesg, and /var/log/kern.log
<burner> well... thanks x1250.  I hate to say I'm baffled.
 * burner shrugs and chalks it up to alpha testing days
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lucent> something regressed terribly
<lucent> anyone else notice that X11 / mouse performance got "weird" lately?
<lucent> X11 is hogging 40% CPU and the mouse is super jumpy
 * DanaG has had a different regression: backlight control GONE.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716 -- the "fix" for this issue I did NOT have.... broke backlight control entirely!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lucent> it's an ACPI bug?
<DanaG> Different issue than yours.
<lucent> maybe, maybe not
<lucent> my system starts freaking out when I change the brightness
<lucent> it could be an ACPI bug
<lucent> I also notice that the brightness applet shoes a ghostbusters when I'm booting up
<lucent> (i.e. the NO in NO SMOKING sign)
<x1250> lucent, try monitoring with top, maube there is some other process which is using your cpu?
<lucent> x1250: nope :(
<lucent> x1250: just X11 whoring everything
<lucent> I "think" it goes away if I switch from VT to X11 and back again a few times
<lucent> that's not exactly scientific of me
<lucent> I'm having trouble to think of what the cause might be, or how to report it
<x1250> lucent, does this happen with an empty Xorg session? no firefox running, etc, etc.
<lucent> well, not empty
<lucent> I have a lot of crap on my gnome panel
<lucent> I'm going to boot Alpha 3 when it's released and see if there's a problem
<lucent> if there's a problem then I'll follow up some more
<DanaG> My brightness applet also shows the "cannot get laptop panel brightness"/
<DanaG> So it is the same breakage-due-to-supposed-fix.
<DanaG> lucent: what video driver?
<lucent> DanaG: intel, let me check which one
<lucent> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                  2:2.5.1-1ubuntu7
<x1250> lucent, tried using Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" on Section Device?
<x1250> lucent, could you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<lucent> x1250: okay, I will try that :)
<lucent> "content too big (max 512KB)" from nopaste.com lol @ that
<x1250> lucent, paste.ubuntu.com :P
<lucent> there's no upload option
<lucent> forget that
<lucent> brb
<x1250> lucent, ok
 * DanaG hasn't used Intel video.
<DanaG> I just remember that nouveau has been sucky and cpu-devouring each time I've tried it on an old NV17 card I have around here.
<lucent> x1250: I have sussed it
<lucent> the gnome brightness applet causes the stupid things to happen
<lucent> when I remove the gnome brightness applet, then the bad behaviors disappear on next login
<x1250> lucent, great :)
<x1250> !dailty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailty
<x1250> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<uniscript> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<peterz> kde-4.2-rc1 (4.1.96-ubuntu2) doesn't work for me -- plasma instantly crashes
<pisi> Hi. I upgraded my 8.10 to jaunty by dist-upgrade and converted the only partition I had to ext4. I was under the impression, that jaunty can now do ext4, including grub2 support. I installed grub2 but in chainload mode  and now I can't boot into ubuntu.
<pisi> I have not yet succeeded with reinstalling grub2 with the live cd... any way around it? Or I need an ext3 boot partition _
<Tekno> 13:37
<pisi> So if there is a way/tutorial on how to install grub2 from live cd would be great. Chrooting into the disk partition from livecd and reinstalling grub-pc currently fails with "cannot find a device for /boot/grub"
<histo> Any chat of chromium with the next release at all? They are getting close to 2.0 which will finally get rid of the winHTTP allowing linux compiling finally
<histo> As an open source browser if their dev is quick enough I think it should definitely be pushed in ubuntu.
<ubuntu> hay all, trying to install jaunty and have a quick question before i do. I was going to give ext4 a spin. But i can't select it from the installer, any ideas?
<TheInfinity> ubuntu: you can get it via alternate installer
<ubuntu> ah nice, I will switch over to the alternate installer and give that a try, thanks
<avis> are we at a point with jaunty where 64 bit should be adoptable (not too problematic for things like flash and other things) with jaunty ?
<ikonia> avis: I think so
<ikonia> avis: the flashplugin-nonfree package is available
<ikonia> avis: but thats still using the 32bit wrapper from what I can see
<avis> would you suggest a switch to 64 bit at this point ?
<ikonia> depends if it would benifit you, or you want it
<fosco_> avis: i use 64bits since hardy with very few problems
<avis> ok..  thank you
<ikonia> fosco_: i think it's more relevant that this is an alpha release
<ikonia> in terms of his question
<fosco_> ou, thought he was asking for 32 vs 64 only :)
<ikonia> he may have been, just not how I read it
<avis> i'm further confused :)  but what the heck, i'll try 64 bit.  :)
<ikonia> avis: out of interest how much ram do you have
<avis> i have 4gb
<ikonia> (not that that's the only factor)
<ikonia> yeah, go for it 1
<ikonia> !
<avis> ok  thank you
<ikonia> avis: you'll be fine, you'll find any breakage will most likley be because it's jaunty, not 64bit
<avis> tks
<ikonia> avis: if you do have any problems shout and we can work out if it's 64bit or jaunty though, but I'd put money on jaunty
<fosco_> me too
<clusty> hey
<clusty> very excited when I heard the news that alpha 3 includes support for ext4
<clusty> is it the case?
<clusty> wanted to comfirm :D
<avis> yes has ext4 support
<Pici> But the install will not use it by default.
<clusty> Pici, well i usually self pertition my disk
<ahz> The package bleachbit has been added to apt over a week ago, but it doesn't show up in the Add/Remove Programs GUI?
<clusty> so I can choose i guess?
<Pici> clusty: I believe so.
<fffaio> uhm, i heard someone mention that in jaunty ext4 support was only available in the alternate installer at this point, though, it didn't gave that option at all in the manual partitioner (for amd64).  any ideas?
<charlie-tca> That should be in the alternate cd, not desktop cd
<fffaio> thats what i installed from.  the alternate cd, for amd64, had no ext4 option
<fffaio> actually i didn't install.  i wanted to ask first
<TheInfinity> fffaio: its only in latest builds, afaik not in alpha4 - sorry forgot to say this ;)
<fffaio> i'm pretty darned sure my eyes aren't failing me either.  i looked over that page pretty well
<TheInfinity> *alpha2
<TheInfinity> latest -> daily build
<fffaio> ooh.  latest builds.  ok.  how do i get a hold of one of those ?
<TheInfinity> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fffaio> thank you
<legodude> any comments on jaunty stability?
<shadowhywind> Hi all, I am trying to install jaunty with ext4 , however during the install I can not select ext4 any ideas how to get ext4?
<legodude> what version of jaunty are you using?
<legodude> alpha1 or nightly?
<shadowhywind> alpha 2
<shadowhywind> from an iso
<hggdh> I think ext4 is available on alpha3
<CarlFK1> I am trying to use a jaunty kernel with ibex (mainly to see if it fixes https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317227
<shadowhywind> is there a alpha 3 release yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317227 in linux "skb_over_panic skbuff.c:128 invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP " [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK1> but now nvidia won't load, and the ibex nv driver dosn't support my card
<CarlFK1> (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0531 (GeForce 7150M) at 00@00:12:0
<legodude> shadowhywind: does alpha2 kernel support ext4?
<legodude> I also believe that you can later convert ext3 to ext4
<shadowhywind> legodude: I have no idea
<hggdh> shadowhywind, we are getting ready to put it out
<CarlFK1> what's the name of the xorg package that contains the open nv drivr?
<legodude> alpha2 is from 19th, ext4 is from 24th
<hggdh> and there are already images available for alpha3, for tests: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<legodude> CarlFK1: xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<shadowhywind> I just found the alpha3 cd , for somereason it hasn't been posted on kubuntu's website
<hggdh> it is not yet a final image, shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> hggdh dang...
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but testers are welcome -- see the link I posted above
<CarlFK1> legodude: thanks.
<hggdh> of course, the usual disclaimer applies... this can break, and break bad
<legodude> hggdh: how stable is current alpha?
<shadowhywind> hggdh that i know.. amd64 user here as well.. hehe so i get double screwed
<hggdh> well... I have been running jaunty since beginning. Lately it is pretty much stable
<legodude> any major show stoppers?
<legodude> I couldn't get nv/nvidia to work with jaunty on my nvidia machine, but this laptop is intel
<hggdh> yes: if you use encrypted root, there is/was an open bug on that: grub would not work
<legodude> not a problem for me
<legodude> maybe I'll image this drive first then try and upgrade
<hggdh> image it and boot from CD; install on a virtual machine
<legodude> no CD, VM won't do anything for my hardware problems
<hggdh> also, from yesterday on I am getting kernel oops on wireless
<legodude> what wireless?
<hggdh> b43
<legodude> device drivers or general wireless?
<legodude> ah
<hggdh> in the mac80211 kernel module
<legodude> my iwlagn is borked on 8.10
<legodude> ugh
<hggdh> so I am not sure it is related to b43 or not
<legodude> I believe that is a common module
<legodude> so I'm gonna wait for sure
<legodude> don't want to trade wireless problems for bigger wireless problems
<shadowhywind> arn't most wireless problems "big" problems.. hehe
<hggdh> shadowhywind, I am also running on AMD64
<legodude> shadowhywind: right now it kinda works
<legodude> whereas before it would panic
<hggdh> well, *I* am running it. And, as I said, have been since the beginning, but being extremely careful on updates, cherry-picking them a few at a time
<hggdh> and maintaining .deb from previous versions, so that I could downgrade (which I did a few times)
<legodude> yeah I don;t have time for such shenanigans
<apokalyp1> hmm no support eh
<apokalyp1> can i discuss something crapping out still? :>
<apokalyp1> udev keeps renaming my ethernet devices from something sensible (eth0-2) to something retarded (eth3-5)
<apokalyp1> does it read from /etc/udev/rules.d or /lib/udev/rules.d
<Raffaele> ciao
<apokalyp1> hello
<Raffaele> hi
<Raffaele> sorry
<Raffaele> I'm italian
<Raffaele> I wanted to ask when left alpha 3?
<apokalyp1> i'm not sure when alpha3 is due to be released
<Raffaele> ok thanks the same
<charlie-tca> Raffaele: Probably be tomorrow now. It is in testing today
<Raffaele> mmm ... ok thanks, maybe it's because of time zone because here in Italy had to leave today.
<apokalyp1> is there any way to disable udev from generating ethernet names?
<charlie-tca> It was due on 01-15-2009, but got moved to 01-16-2009
<charlie-tca> apokalyp1: not that I know of, but I am not that familiar with it. Maybe someone else?
 * apokalyp1 pokes #ubuntu+1 with a pointy stick
 * hggdh jumps
<hggdh> apokalyp1, I just noticed the same
<hggdh> and no, I do not know what causes. I am guessing udev
<apokalyp1> something keeps modifying my old /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<hggdh> so probably the udev log would have something on it
<apokalyp1> messages tells me its renaming interfaces ,but not why
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> on my side, latest change on 70-... was on Jan 11
<apokalyp1> udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth5
<apokalyp1> (on boot obviously)
<hggdh> and I got 5 identical entries there
<CarlFK1> should an apt-get install (something) be allowed to drop my network connection?
<CarlFK1> cuz I did that over ssh, and it looks like it dropped it:  * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald                            [ OK ]
<apokalyp1> CarlFK1: i noticed that my ethernet dies when nvidia is updating
<apokalyp1> hggdh: im gonna try renaming my 70-persistent-net to be greater than 75-persistent-net-generator
<CarlFK1> i had just given up on nvidia...
<apokalyp1> but i dont want to risk rebooting not being near my server, in case it gives out
<hggdh> apokalyp1, heh. be careful. Be near the server ;-)
<apokalyp1> yah
<hggdh> right now I am building evolution trunk, and cannot test it
<CarlFK1> i am at a prompt on the local box - how do tell apt to continue/redo what it was doing?
<apokalyp1> i gotta find the right video resolution too, since the screen size is being cut off
<Pici> CarlFK1: Whats it asking?
<apokalyp1> dpkg --configure -a
<apokalyp1> should restart it
<apokalyp1> but you might wanna double check, heh
<apokalyp1> my intrepid->jaunty died a couple times (upgrading over ssh) and i had to run that command
<CarlFK1> dpkg --configure -a - just returned to a prompt
<CarlFK1> Pici: the previous run stopped at: * Restarting Hardware abstraction layer hald
<CarlFK1> ifconfig eth0 = no IP
<apokalyp1> just run ifconfig, see if your devices were renamed heh
<Pici> CarlFK1: If it dropped you to a shell prompt, I'd say that it was done.
<CarlFK1> Pici: it didn't drop me to a shell, it dropped my ssh connection
<CarlFK1> but it's possible that Restarting...hald was the last thing it needed to do
<CarlFK1> ill reboot and see if everything is in place...
<Pici> CarlFK1: if dpkg --configure -a   didn't do anything, then there probably wasn't anything left to do.
<DanaG> I just removed my persuistent-net file.
<DanaG> Or rather, edited it so the duplicates all number the same.
<DanaG> Handy hint: run remote upgrades in "screen"/
<Pici> s/upgrades//
<apokalyp1> Local Headlines                     	                                      It's Cold
<SuperLag> So, what do you guys think of Jaunty? anything noteworthy?
<apokalyp1> i'll tell you if my onboard gforce 9400 and audio over hdmi work nicely :>
<hggdh> interesting. My /etc/udev/rules.d is missing *most* of the default rules...
<apokalyp1> hggdh: yeah, it looks like /lib/udev/rules.d is the new home
<hggdh> darn... looked at the package file list, and did not notice the directories
<hggdh> still.
<apokalyp1> if you look at the 70-persistent-net.rules it will probably have duplicate entries
<apokalyp1> but with different names
<hggdh> I deleted them all, and restarted udev
<apokalyp1> and?
<apokalyp1> did it work?
<hggdh> now my 70-persistent-net has 3 entries: wlan0, eth7 for the bcm4312, and eth8 for the asix
<hggdh> no, it did not
<apokalyp1> yeah, thats what it was doing..incrementing
<miik> when is alpha3 come?
<miik> its supposed be today
<miik> i dont see it
<SuperLag> *sigh* sloooooow.....
<SuperLag> :)
<hggdh> miik, probably tomorrow
<apokalyp1> miik: tomorrow
<miik> aff
<hggdh> uff
<miik> its jan15, i been eagerly waiting!!
<apokalyp1> rah
<SuperLag> At this rate, I'll have the .iso in.... 30 days? :)
<apokalyp1> well now its jan 16
<miik> its delayed always :(
<miik> wow, you're in the future!!
<miik> for me is jan15
<SuperLag> the servers must be getting hammered
<miik> yaeh, that would make them superlagged
<SuperLag> 2K/s
<apokalyp1> hggdh: http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/gutsy-persistent-net.html
<miik> wow, that sucks, 2k/s i downloaded that on my 28.8k, like 15 years ago
<apokalyp1> could just delete it ;x
<miik> i download porno today at 1,1 megabyte/s
<miik> on my 100 mbit/s connection
<hggdh> apokalyp1, thanks, will read it in a few -- gotta go out & buy lunch. BRB
<apokalyp1> k
<SuperLag> I thought about trying a torrent, but I think I'd get a not-so-nice visit from someone in the IT dept :)
<apokalyp1> hggdh: i think i found it
<apokalyp1> /lib/udev/write_net_rules compares ATTR{address} and /etc/udev/rules.d/70.... has ATTRS{address}
<apokalyp1> if you can rename your ATTRS->ATTR in /etc/.. and test it that'd be super
<hggdh> will look at it
<apokalyp1> thx
<apokalyp1> i should have inspected the newly generated entries before canning them :/
<hggdh> will try now a reboot
<hggdh> brb
 * apokalyp1 crosses fingers
<shadowhywind> and jaunty is now fully installed
<apokalyp1> are your ethernet interfaces renaming themselves?
<apokalyp1> works?
<shadowhywind> at this moment in time they are the same name as in intrepid
<shadowhywind> Quassel IRC program is very odd... i like konversation better
<hggdh> apokalyp1, after renaming the interfaces on 70-persistent-net and rebooting, I am back to wlan0 and eth0
<apokalyp1> awesome :)
<apokalyp1> should that be submitted as a patch or something to rename those upon upgrading?
<hggdh> I am not sure... I am guessing that deleting the 70-persistent-net.rules & rebooting should do the trick
<hggdh> but a bug reporting it would be good
<hggdh> without rebooting, even renaming them & 'sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart' did not do the trick
<hggdh> I will test, later on, deleting 70-persistent.rules & rebooting
<apokalyp1> are you registered on launchpad?
<hggdh> yes I am
<avis> i'm getting cannot resolve errors when trying to do a sudo apt-get update i've tried switching servers, even tried disabling ufw, can't figure  it out.  somehow, web traffic, works though.
<apokalyp1> well depending on that other attempt feel free to file a fix ;D
<Pici> avis: In Jaunty?
<avis> surely others out there, can install pacakges though.  i cannot even install any packages.  or update my system
<avis> yes in todays daily desktop build
<avis> i really can't figure it out :(  i have web traffic just fine.
<apokalyp1> can you pastebin it ?
<avis> i tried to have it find the best server, and it seems to not be able to select any of them.
<Pici> avis: Which mirror are you using?
<avis> sure what would you like me to pastebin ?  what file ?
<avis> the main ubuntu mirror for example Pici
<avis> the default mirror
<Pici> avis: Can you browse to it in a browser?
<avis> i thought it might be a firewall setting, and couldn't find any obvious reference to such a thing.  its literally a fresh install.  wont allow a update on the default server, wont even allow to find the best update server either, its like the apt-get update functions just aren't working, though web traffic is.  pigdin wouldn't work either.  but firefox would.
<avis> yes output of what file pici or you mean the sudo apt-get update error message ?
<Pici> avis: I mean open http://archive.ubuntu.com in firefox, does it work?
<avis> that sure does
<Pici> avis: Please paste the output of apt-get update then
<avis> yes.  the sudo apt-get update error messaage is failed to fetch http://  could not resoluve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<avis> i will pastebin the entire output one second
<avis> http://pastebin.ca/1309322
<Andre_Gondim> I can't send a bug cause there is a problem with apport
<avis> pigdin's irc function isn't working either, oddly.
<avis> you can report a bug manually at launchpad outside of apport, Andre_Gondim
<Pici> avis: Does `dig security.ubuntu.com` return anything?
<avis> it sure does, i however, do not understand it
<apokalyp1> can you ping security.ubuntu.com
<apokalyp1> or 'host security.ubuntu.com' does it say it has an ip address?
<avis> id 13276 amd 103 msec ping time
<avis> i can ping it.  its going to auckland.canonical.com
<avis> let me try the host command
<Pici> I'd normally ask you to look into your proxy settings, but those should be fine since its a fresh install.
<avis> host indeed returns security.ubuntu.com's ip address
<avis> yes its a fresh install alright.
<avis> i could check the proxy settings anyway, in case of a misconfiguration in packaging
<apokalyp1> try using a local mirror?
<avis> proxy says direct internet connection
<avis> oddly it wont allow any mirror at all, can't choose any, can't even let it find the best server either,  will return an error
<avis> i dont have a repository here at home or anything i just tried it out today
<apokalyp1> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokalyp1> and do a replace/
<apokalyp1> ?
<avis> replace what for what ?
<apokalyp1> sec
<SuperLag> Is Torrent going any faster than a straight HTTP download from the mirrors? (for the Jaunty a2 image)
<avis> this is the default /etc/apt/sources.list it gave me.  oddly, it looks very normal http://www.pastebin.ca/1309334
<apokalyp1> you can replace archive.ubuntu.com with something located on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors that suits your area
<apokalyp1> im not sure if you can replace security. though
<avis> i will try that.  its worth a shot.
<apokalyp1> yeah
<apokalyp1> they should have jaunty-security
<apokalyp1> at least this will tell you if your apt is broken or not
<shadowhywind> hay all question, some of the menus on the taskbar open but do not display anything, any ideas?
<legodude> how do I view the changes associated with a new version of a package?
<legodude> I've tried aptitude, but it doesn't seem to honor my other repos?
<Pici> legodude: I have apt-listchanges installed, this requires me to review the changelogs before I update any packages.
<Pici> !info apt-listchanges
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.83 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 496 kB
<legodude> Pici: dumb question, how do you use it?
<legodude> I tried it also and it just seemed to hang?
<Pici> legodude: It automatically comes up after doing apt-get updats.  It may also come up for update-manager, but I don't use that tool.
<Pici> s/updats/upgrades/
<legodude> so you do a apt-get upgrade and it pops up?
<Pici> Yes. After downloading the packages though.
<legodude> ugh
<legodude> I want something where I can put in a package name and check it out
<Pici> legodude: You can use launchpad for that, i.e: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash
<legodude> also grrr
<Pici> It wouldn't be too hard to whip up a script to pull that info down.  I'm not sure if launchpadlib has support for getting that information yet though.
<miik> plz alpha3 plz!!
<miik> why no alpha3?? :(
<Pici> miik: Because the isos actually need to be tested before they are released.
<avis> what package contains the apt-get function ?  i'd like to try and revert to a older apt-get, since other people, have no trouble, my sources.list is actually just fine.  pinging the internet works.  firefox works.  not sure what to do.
<apokalyp1> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.19ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1640 kB, installed size 5312 kB
<avis> simply, apt.  got it.  thank you
<toresbe> avis: FYI, you can search for package name based on content by using packages.ubuntu.com
<avis> ooh ty
<avis> am i the only one that seems to have this problem ?
<apokalyp1> the irc logs aren't searchable are they?
<avis> indeed they are.  i didn't think it would be a problem if i asked
<apokalyp1> no, sorry that wasn't pointed at you
<apokalyp1> this is the 4th hour i've been in here and i was looking for an easy way to search for my udev issue
<apokalyp1> instead of viewing each page :/
<avis> oh ?  i use xchat so the search function is easy for me, for the duration of he logged in irc session, else i have to go to a terminal and use grep
<apokalyp1> was referring to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com :p
<avis> was just trying to be helpful.  see you all later
<apokalyp1> did you get apt working?
<apokalyp1> did it resolve the mirror?
<avis> nope it sure did not.  i'm actually jumping ship and trying out amd64.  that was my original intent, to switch with jaunty to 64 bit, but now that i'm having this issue, i'm triyng out the daily build of the alternatve cd of amd64, and with fingers crossed, hoping that'll update just fine.
<avis> is intrepid's medibuntu repsostory acceptable for jaunty ?
<astromme-laptop> avis: kde or gnome?
<astromme-laptop> avis: With kde the most recent build might have some issues with plasmoids... the updates today should have cleared that all up. So, if you get no plasma.... alt-f2, start konsole, and uprade
<avis-> i owe the channel an apology.  my problem with sudo apt-get update is related to my router not refreshing the fact that i dropped opendns dns servers, it needed a reboot for to drop opendns, which was keeping me from being able to update.  problem was actually my router, definitely not jaunty.  i'm sorry for putting ya'll through the trouble
<Pici> avis-: Its good to know anyone if someone else runs into the problem.
<avis-> thats just it.  it wasn't jaunty..  it was my router inability to drop opendns without a reboot :(  but i appologlze and thank you all for the help, just the same
<apokalyp1> no worries
<miik> when alpha3?
<fosco_> comming soon
<miik> it jan15, i dont see it
<TheInfinity> its ready when its done.
<charlie-tca> delayed at least 24 hours
<miik> :(
<miik> its always delayed
<fosco_> well, join the develop team and speed up the process :-)
<hggdh> better delayed than bad
<TheInfinity> miik: if you just upgrade your alpha2 installation you already have an alpha 3
<miik> but i wanna see news for whats in alpha3
<scizzo-> miik: don't be in a hurry
<scizzo-> miik: the changes will be up on website.....www.ubuntu.com/testing
<miik> ya
<shadowhywind> hay has anyone else ran into a problem of random hard-lockups
<BUGabundo> shadowhywind: not yet
<shadowhywind> interesting.. might have been what i was doing then...
<BUGabundo> unless you count the NM-applet locks when it asks for keychain password and you deny it
<BUGabundo> shadowhywind: can you reproduce it?
<shadowhywind> will try again in a few, I just installed so i have been doing alot in synaptic (not sure if it was that or not)
<shadowhywind> ok running into one other issue, i was in the middle of a install when it froze last time. now i can't get postfix installed, any idea?
<BUGabundo> shadowhywind: how much disc free?
<BUGabundo> run a df -h
<shadowhywind> 6.7 gigs
<scizzo-> why not say the error you get when trying to install it?
<shadowhywind> sorry, i should have posted that. here is the error
<shadowhywind> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<shadowhywind> d
<shadowhywind> *grumble* sorry, didn't mean for that to send 3 lines
<shadowhywind> hehe nevermind i got it to install
<Melik> when is release date for alpha 3?
<RyeBrye> does the nvidia 180.22 driver work with alpha 2?
<andersk> Yes, but you need to set Option "IgnoreABI" "True" in the ServerFlags section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<RyeBrye> thanks
<Melik> andersk,
<Melik> if i dont have that option, should i go ahead and create it?
<RyeBrye> I created that entire section and it just worked
<andersk> Well, the nvidia driver would fail to load without it.
<RyeBrye> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1020248.html just copy and paste the "Section ServerFlags" part into the xorg.conf
<andersk> Oh.  Yes, create that section if you don't have it.
<RAOF> andersk: That's not actually true.
<RAOF> At least, not anymore.
<RyeBrye> RAOF? the ignoreABI?
<apokalyp1> you can startx -- -ignoreABI
<RAOF> The version of the nvidia-glx-180 driver (180.22) that's currently in the archives officially supports our X server.  You can install it using the hardware drivers manager, or however else you would normally install drivers.
<RyeBrye> RAOF- on mine it was the case. my system is updated to the latest jaunty packages and I had to edit that
<RAOF> RyeBrye: Yes.
<apokalyp1> i know i have 180.18 installed
<apokalyp1> and it needs the ignoreABI
<Melik> RAOF, i have the new 180.22 drivers
<Melik> and a Nvidia GeForce 6100 nForce 405 card
<Melik> but it cant read it
<RAOF> By "can't read it", what do you mean?
<Melik> ugh, i go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<Melik> and it says "No propitiatory hardware drivers are in use in this system."
<RAOF> Have you manually installed the drivers from nvidia.com or somesuch?
<apokalyp1> Melik: run nvidia-xconfig
<apokalyp1> and it'll edit your xorg.conf
<apokalyp1> and then it magically works ;)
<Melik> RAOF,  i have, but later removed it and installed through the repositories
<Melik> apokalyp1,  i've run that
<apokalyp1> i had the same problem with 180.xx not showing up
<RyeBrye> anyone here know anythign about the rt2860 wireless card and the status of it in the latest jaunty alpha?
<apokalyp1> even after using the module - you can check in Xorg log
<RAOF> You'd need to have nvidia-glx-180-modaliases package installed, I believe, but that should be installed by default.
<apokalyp1> actually come to think of it, i had to install that separately
<Melik> ahhh
<Melik> yeah i dont have that
<RAOF> Then you don't have nvidia-common installed; install it, and Hardware Drivers should pick it up.
<RAOF> (The modaliases data is what Hardware Drivers uses to map between the hardware ID of your card, and the drivers that can make it go)
<Melik> okay i got all the modelaliases and nvidia-common
<Melik> is a restart needed?
<avis> both banshee and rhythmbox are not working at the moment in jaunty.  it wont let me file a bug report either.
<RAOF> Melik: I don't think so, no.
<Melik> still no propitiatory drivers found
<Melik> :/
<dtchen> avis: rhythmbox at least works fine here. what's the issue?
<Melik> I'll brb
<avis> i get this error Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<avis> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<avis> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<avis> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<avis> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<avis> i'm so sorry
<avis> i thought i only did that once
<avis> that was a mistake.  i meant to only do that once
<tritium> avis: careful, you've already been banned in #ubuntu for spamming
<dtchen> avis: is it reproducible with a fresh user?
<avis> spamming ?  what did i spam tritium ?  i'd like to know what i did that was wrong ?
<RyeBrye> pastebin
<tritium> avis: no, my bad, wrong nick
<avis> anyone know of something i can use in jaunty that'll let me rip a cd and place it neatly in my ~/Music folder, something that fetches song tracks ?  rhythmbox gives me that error. and i have no idea how to approch fixing it outside of waiting for an updated package
<dtchen> avis: sound-juicer already does.
<avis> quite oddly, every single sound application seems to return that error for me :(
<avis> sound juicer.  i'll try that :)  thanks
<dtchen> avis: Applications> Sound & Video> Audio CD Ripper
<dtchen> Audio CD Extractor*
<avis> audio cd extractor is missing for me.  there was some fuss about jaunty wanting to remove some packages to satisfy dependencies.  i'll apt-cache search that though
<dtchen> avis: that's the sound-juicer package
<avis> yes i see it.  ty
<avis> hmm. thats crashes as soon as i run it too :(  sending a bug report
<RAOF> Sorry people, I was mistaken.  You _do_ still need IgnoreABI for nvidia-glx-180 to work.  I was confused by suspend/resume working so well!
<dtchen> RAOF: heh, i was just going to say that it's still required
<dtchen> particularly since i've pinned xserver-xorg{,-core,-input-{synaptics,evdev}} for that reason
<dtchen> otherwise you get extremely erratic behaviour on certain window managers and, say, firefox-3.*
<td123> just asking.. is alpha 3 postponed?
<RAOF> dtchen: Yeah.  The IgnoreABI experience is hardly flawless :)
<td123> ty
<Melik> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so': No such file or directory
<Melik> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx-96 (--remove):
<Melik> what does this mean :/
<Melik> i cant remove the glx-96 to install glx-180 :/
<Melik> nvm i fixed it
<raevol> is there a good place to get news/infos on jaunty development?
<fosco_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope
<raevol> cool thanks
<melik> guys :/ i just lost my xorg, what are the names of the packages i need to run it?
<Melik> RAOF,
<brk3> hi, please can someone help.. ive just installed one or two jaunty packages and i think it upgraded some important packages like udev or libc in the process. now my X server wont respond to mouse keyboard input
<brk3> is there a way i can downgrade to the way it was before?
<brk3> !1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<Melik> damn this sucks, ive installed nvidia-common, nvidia-glx-180, all the modelaliases.. and it still won't show up in hardware drivers
<brk3> what is the line to add to apt to upgrade to jaunty..
<tretle> update-manager -d
<tretle> alt f2
<brk3> ok, one last question.. what would be a good permission saving command to back up my home dir
<fosco_> cp -aR
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-16
<Melik> haha wow this is so confusing
<Melik> i installed nvidia-glx-180, and nvidia-glx-96 shows up in hardware drivers
<Melik> :/
<enyc> damn proprietary driver mess
<Melik> yeah tell me about it
<Melik> http://i39.tinypic.com/2hf6ib7.png
<Melik> enyc,  theres the screenhost lol
<Melik> and when i try to click activate it just re-downloads the 96 drivers
<Melik> and then removes my xorg
<enyc> ;-)
<Melik> enyc,  do u know where "hardware drivers" gets all its data from?
<enyc> Melik: no ;-)
<Melik> damn, if there was some sort of config file
<enyc> ;-) im sorry i understand your frustration but i dont know
<Melik> heh, its all right
<Melik> hopefully i'll run into someone in this channel who might be of help
 * enyc has display-corruptien in 8.10 64bit on this nvidia
<enyc> 'it was not available with acceleration at lal originally but eventually the bugs with 64bit compile were sorted and now it sort of works ;-)
<Melik> heh
<Melik> im pretty sure if somehow i can activate the nvidia-glx-180 driver through hardware drivers
<Melik> im more than positive it will work
<enyc> nit seems i have to use nvidia-96 for this NV18/mx4000
<enyc> have you got it working under 8.04 (hardy)?
<enyc> 'intrepid includes never xorg and other changces............
<Melik> everything in my system was working fine in intrepid
<Melik> except my webcam
<ethana2> Melik: we actually have a club..
<ethana2> -11 kernel will make it work, don't worry
<Melik> what ethana2?
<ethana2> Melik: uvcvideo..
<ethana2> ...which is 2/3 of the webcams I've seen
<tretle> well its officially the 16th in ireland and the uk and alpha 3 aint out yet
<Melik> tretle, im pretty sure there almost done
<ethana2> Melik: oh?  I usually add a day or two for alpha release
<ethana2> just so I can get some sleep
<tretle> are they getting the images ready or is it that there are bugs holding it back?
<Melik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/jaunty-alpha-3
<Melik> couple more things left
<tretle> will it be released when the fixed commited bugs are accepted or are we waiting for the triaged ones too?
<apoka> anyone experiencing gnome/X freezing on them when using firefox?
<apoka> it might be more than just FF, i havent opened anything else yet..
<apoka> or it could just be the nvidia drivers, but either way it's pooched
<sidney> I wonder will they take some tips from super ubuntu
<tretle> super ubuntu looks like it kind of sucks
<doug___> hey guys i am using ext3 how do i get the features of ext4 without formatng, and do i really need to use ext4 for anything besides speed
<tretle> including wine, amsn, vlc and mplayer as default arent good things
<doug___> why is providing wine a bad thing
<tretle> either is including the propietary flash player
<doug___> how coudl that every be bad
<doug___> has no drawbacks,
<tretle> because wine is the wrong way of approaching the problem
<doug___> and what is the right way for someone to run there windows app on linux
<doug___> because that is the problem the problem isnt that a linux alternative doesnt exist..
<doug___> becasue that is not the users problem
<tretle> alcohol never fixes your problems, lol
<doug___> LOL
<tretle> the right way is a native port, alternative etc
<tretle> wine has done nothing but encourage laziness among devs of gaming project's and also google to some extent with picasa
<ethana2> uh.
<ethana2> I disagree.
<tretle> before the problem with game devs was that they didnt think there was enough people using linux now some of the lack of interest is due to the fact that they would rather rely on people having to run wine instead of producing a native port.. Allot of the time using wine as an excuse.
<ethana2> you can't rely on a dynamic wine
<ethana2> compile it in or it WILL break.
<ethana2> and Mattel isn't going to port their software to linux regardless of wine
<tretle> I dont see the point in including wine in ubuntu, ubuntu is oss and should be endorsing oss software alternatives and not emulating windows closed source apps
<doug___> ok i totally disagree
<doug___> and here is why
<doug___> ubuntu is linux for humans right
<doug___> and humans sometimes wnat to use certain apps that they can only find in windows
<doug___> whos job is it to code the alternatives users or dev
<tretle> emphasis on the "linux" there
<doug___> who is ubuntu for users or des
<doug___> devs
<ethana2> that's what I fix.
<ethana2> ethbuntu: desktop computing for everyone
<ethana2> because if a better kernel comes along, however doubtful that is
<doug___> the  inclusion of wine is for the user base of ubuntu not for dev
<tretle> its no ones job, yet everyones job. hence the beauty of oss
<ethana2> screw linux; and if it doesn't (probable)
<ethana2> the end user shouldn't even need to know what kernel they're on
<doug___> no...its not...
<doug___> im sorry
<ethana2> drop the linux
<doug___> my mother uses linux
<ethana2> my mother uses an Ubuntu Dell
<doug___> its not her job to go out learn c java, perl python...instead of installing her wine apps...
<tretle> no one is asking her too
<doug___> and instead devote her time to learning these lang and make an alternative
<ethana2> remove wine if you don't like it
<tretle> no
<ethana2> and making alternatives only goes so fast
<ethana2> you can do what you know
<tretle> install it if you want to use it
<doug___> im just saying...adding it to wine is for the good of the users
<ethana2> the lumiera and gimp folks can't whip everything else into shape
<ethana2> doug___: and I'm with you.
<ethana2> I can finally tell people that windows apps will Just Work in Ubuntu
<ethana2> that's crucial.
<doug___> how could yo not be i mean wine is one of the ONLY ways you can convince smoe people to swtich
<doug___> amen
<ethana2> most people**
<doug___> words rigth out of my mouth
<ethana2> in fact I need to get IE working right now
<doug___> that is SO huge for linux conversion
<ethana2> so I don't have to use school computers to get to myFolder on blackboard
<doug___> you tell them...hey use these apps instead but
<doug___> if you cant fid one then just install your old ones
<doug___> ok wait...i thought firefox could masquerade as ie
<ethana2> it's not a useragent issue.
<doug___> (sp? maybe)
<ethana2> IE actually does something ff doesn't
<ethana2> has to do with activedirectory stuff
<ethana2> I think
<tretle> I hqave converted alot of people to ubuntu over the years and when they first start using it there are some questions like how do i install winamp etc but when they figure it out they prefer the alternatives... And out of all of them including my parents non of them wanted to go back to windows
<ethana2> my sister still wants MSN
<ethana2> because emesene and aMSN aren't there yet.
<RAOF_> ethana2: But that's a barefaced lie!  Windows apps will _not_ Just Work in Ubuntu, even if we had wine installed by default.
<RAOF_> _Some_ windows apps would, but many still wouldn't.
<ethana2> RAOF_: I thought there would be a warning and then it'd install wine automatically and run 'em
<tretle> The only problems which I have found myself arent ubuntu's fault.... Stuff like closed standards implemented with microsoft office
<ethana2> ah.
<ethana2> RAOF_: I look forward to Gallium replacing wine3d so the wine folks can focus on the actual win* API
<ethana2> tretle: yes, they exist.
<RAOF_> ethana2: As I understand it, that's technically infeasable.
<ethana2> RAOF_: whoa
<RAOF_> ethana2: Because to implement a d3d state tracker, you need to implement win32.
<tretle> ethana2, are you forcing her to use ubuntu or something... theres nothing wrong with someone prefering windows and if they want to use it let them.
<ethana2> you can't have .dlls with functions written in gallium?
<ethana2> tretle: I have to support it then.
<ethana2> I can not support what I do not use.
<ethana2> windows isn't worthy of being called an operating system
<ethana2> the girl I'm dating uses OSX, and that's fine, it's actually worth something
 * tretle close to getting ubuntu installed on a secondary partition on every pc in his college
<ethana2> tretle: nice
<tretle> I have the former head of it on my side
<doug___> nic nice
<doug___> you guys read abotu the entire country of korea switching to linux
<ethana2> doug___: seriously?
<tretle> the idea is to install it on the second partition and slowly migrate stuff
<ethana2> I wish Ubuntu could run windows apps in place
<tretle> doug___ I heard tha\t alright
<ethana2> like a windows chroot
<ethana2> and just use almost all the .dll files you paid for in the first place..
<tretle> hmmmmmmm.... while we are at it we shold have ubuntu load super nintendo, nintendo 64 and playstations roms as default
<doug___> yes its pretty sweet, now its only a corporate switch but still pretty cool
<tretle> :P
<doug___> ok come on that is kinda silly LOL
<ethana2> doug___: if people expected that of us, then yes
<ethana2> they do not
<ethana2> oh, tretle, not doug___
<doug___> i was like um
<doug___> LOL
<doug___> but yes you are right
<doug___> and the HUMAN pop expects wine to be there...because they expect to be able to use all there software in linux
<ethana2> wouldn't hurt to recognize the ROM mimetypes..
<doug___> what is the first thing someone asks when you proposition linux
<doug___> "can i still run itunes"
<doug___> "can i still run (insert game here)
<doug___> i think this is huge
<ethana2> does amazon have an API open to, say, rhythmbox?
<doug___> goal has always been software that "just works"
<ethana2> like, could we make an iTunes competitor?
<ethana2> it's not just window /software/
<ethana2> those 'designed for windows' stickers are no joke, as any kernel hacker can tell ya
<doug___> actually i have a friend who is trying to dev an mp3 aggregater  that will be as featureful
<doug___> yes you are so correct
<tretle_> ethana2 unfortunately they havent released an api people could use in apps like rhythmbox to access the mp3  store
<ethana2> tretle: :(
<doug___> i know this is way off topic..anyone ever use rosetta stone
<ethana2> we need to request that of them
<ethana2> doug___: nope
<doug___> cries...i want to try it out but i want some feedback...
<doug___> someone tha has used it
<tretle_> nope
<tretle_> ethana2 - banshee comes close to dethrone itunes
<doug___> hey what is the best way to rip dvds..i use to use anydvd and clonedvd
<doug___> i haveint found much help on the linux side fo things
<ethana2> tretle: can you buy music through it?
<ethana2> doug___: brasero
<ethana2> doug___: new DVDs are obfuscated more though, so _everything_ will fail
<ethana2> until it's all updated
<doug___> really
<ethana2> it comes with ubuntu
<ethana2> under 'sound and video
<doug___> so no real way to backup recent dvds
<ethana2> nope.
<doug___> i have it
<ethana2> even dd fails
<ethana2> I don't know what on earth they did to them, but it sucks
<ethana2> no app I've tried even has a helpful error message
<tretle_> not yet but they are waiting for the amazon api, I was discussing it with gabaug back when 1.0 was released and theres a few developers ready to jump at the api when released, i doubt rhythmbox will pick up support for the store as quick
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> does amazon know this?
<tretle_> well yeah, I have sent an email before explaining to them that if they release an api then rhythmbox/banshee devs could integrate it and their service would have more penetration
<tretle_> seeing as rhythmbox is default for ubuntu and banshee is default for opensuse
<doug___> that is one of the big thigns that held me back for awhile but then i just started downloading everything
<ethana2> doug___: if it's not on jamendo.com, I don't hear it
<doug___> but i would liek to be able to do easy conversions of avi etc to dvd
<tretle_> I would expect them to relesae an api soon though especially after the announcement of drm free itunes, they need to do something to compete
<ethana2> I make a rare exception
<ethana2> tretle_: yeah, that was kind of their reason d'être
<ethana2> I probably spelled that wrong..
<tretle_> doug___ avi->dvd can be done in brasero
<doug___> can it...
<doug___> i never really tried ot much
<tretle_> yup since intrepid or maybe hardy
<doug___> nice...
<tretle_> indeed
<doug___> i only do it for others..i see no need for dvds
<doug___> i rather have 12-24 eps on a dvd instead of 4
<doug___> LOL
<tretle_> you can create dvd's and svcd
<tretle_> :)
<doug___> can one run into problems iwth propsed updates and why is it still trying to update to kernal 27 when 28 is out
<RAOF_> doug___: Yes, that's why they're in -proposed - to check whether they break, before rolling it out to -updates.  And because Intrepid was released with the 27 kernel.
<doug___> so it wont update ?
<ethana2> doug___: you can dist-upgrade if you trust it to not screw up config files
<doug___> would it
<ethana2> but wait until jaunty goes stable if this is intrepid you're talking
<ethana2> doug___: would it what?
<RAOF_> Not to the -28 kernel.  But it will have (some) bugs fixed against it.
<doug___> woudl it screw shit uo
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<doug___> ok
<ethana2> if you're talking about dist-upgrade, I personally don't use it
<ethana2> I do a clean install every time
<ethana2> and I dual boot two versions of Ubuntu
<ethana2> so if I need a working webcam or skype right now, I can boot into 8.04
<tretle_> anyone got issues with firefox displaying some webpages incorrectly and not displaying some images?
<tretle_> also for some odd reason epiphany-webkit uses xulrunner instead of webkit
<temppy> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Melik> RAOF,
<lucent> uh, the ISO hasn't hit the mirrors, has it?
<lucent> I mean it's announced on the wiki but not available for download?
<lucent> "Get it while it's hot. ISOs and torrents are available at: "
<ethana2> lucent: it's announced on the wiki?
<ethana2> right now?
<ethana2> link?
<lucent> maybe that should read "Get it while it's not."
<ethana2> get it before your delorian runs out of banana peels!
<Melik> lucent,  can u link us?
<lucent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Melik> thans
<Melik> thanks*
<lucent> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/  is 404 here
<lucent> Melik: <a href="">us</a>
<lfaraone> Hey, I need to test out S/R in the new jaunty release, what's the best way to test w/o messing yp my existing install.
<Melik> install a new partition?
<ethana2> lfaraone: flash drive probably
<ethana2> oh, yeah, new partition
<ethana2> well actually, that will mess with your exisiting install i think
<Melik> or just install through wubi or something
<ethana2> new kernel updates for it won't apply because it'll take over grub
<Melik> if u are dual booting
<lucent> what does "Triaged" mean in a bug task anyways
<lucent> is that like "procrastinated"
<lfaraone> lucent: it means it has enough info in it for a developer to take a look at it.
<Melik> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/triage
<lucent> ah okay
<temppy> ethana2: you can use a configfile directive to fix that (in menu.lst)
<lfaraone> Melik: I'm exlusively 'buntu.
<ethana2> temppy: oh?
<lucent> the word meaning is a bit strange to me. Thanks for the re-phrase
<lfaraone> ethana2: I currently use LVM. How hard would it be to resize my existing LVM partitions?
<ethana2> LVM?
<ethana2> logical volume?
<ethana2> I'm not sure
<Melik> best bet is what ethana2  said, a flash drive
<lucent> how difficult is it to resize the filesystem without LVM?
<lucent> LVM itself just provides block devices
<lfaraone> lucent: supposedly lvm makes it easier.
<lucent> easier to resize block devices, yes
<lucent> it doesn't magically know how to resize filesystems
<shadowhywind> hay all i was wondering if anyone was getting kernel panics with jaunty?
<Melik> nope
<lucent> shadowhywind: depending on how loud I shout at it
<lucent> not really
<Melik> lol lucent
<lucent> it's mostly obscenities anyways
<lucent> I don't blame it for wanting to panic
<lucent> shadowhywind: which hardware configuration?
<shadowhywind> interesting, because earlier today, my laptop froze for the 5thish time, I restarted, and then constantly got kernel panics, finally had to restore a backup of intrepid
<shadowhywind> lucent which hardware did you want to know?
<lucent> x86 or 64-bit, laptop or desktop, are you running anything strange like a fancy graphics card
<shadowhywind> amd64, HP laptop, no fancy graphics card since its a laptop
<lucent> shadowhywind: there's ACPI issues that were exposed recently
<lucent> would try booting with acpi=bios or acpi=off see what happens
<lucent> also you could just be having overheating issues
<shadowhywind> hehe thats probably what the cause is, since intrepid has been the first release that i haven't had to use acpi=off or noapic
 * lucent blares obscenities directed at his dell laptop
 * ethana2 blares obscenities directed at lucent's dell laptop
<lucent> it refuses to go through with the order I'm placing for a russian bride
<shadowhywind> I don't think its an overheating issue, since i never had an issue with overheating before + its on a cooling pad. I will try the acpi=off option tomorrow and see what happens
<lucent> oh I've got an off-topic question
<lucent> any of y'all experienced with making Windows XP OS install *from* a flash stick?
<lucent> i.e. no CDROM
<temppy> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lucent> I'm confused, when will Alpha3 ISO's be built?
<ethana2> lucent: when the showstoppers have fixes released
<ethana2> lucent: I usually count on all alphas being 24 hours late
<RAOF> Or, rather, when a set of daily isos go through testing without showstopper (install) bugs.
<lucent> ah okay
<RAOF> You can help make this happen by _testing_ the isos if you wish, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<lucent> I don't have CD-R's, or I would help
<lucent> haven't found a way to configure an alternate ISO onto a flash stick that works
<ethana2> RAOF: does a VM install 'count'?
<RAOF> ethana2: Yes, but mention the vm-ness.
<RAOF> lucent: I've done it before; it requires messing around with a netinst image or somesuch.
<lucent> yeah I guess unetbootin is not enough
<lucent> RAOF: I want an installer that has support for at least LVM and ext4, and then the option to add grub2
<lucent> grub2 has LVM and ext4 support, both which I need to boot my machine
<RAOF> Actually, I think I used a Debian initramfs for the USB stick, but I forget.
<RAOF> You're not trying boot-on-lvm are you?
<lucent> I am using it now
<lucent> yes
<RAOF> That doesn't work with grub, does it?
<lucent> boot-on-ext4-on-lvm works with grub2
<RAOF> Right. How did you bootstrap that?
<lucent> did an ordinary install, copied the filesystem offline, set things up from a liveusb boot, and then restored from offline
<lucent> there's no support in the installer for this
<lucent> but it works.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> You just need to add a layer of encryption to make it perfect (and unbootable)
<lucent> lol @ that
<lucent> I had whole-disk crypto and decided not to do that
<lucent> it's too slow on laptop system
<RAOF> grub2 will apparently be growing crypt support in the nearish future.  That's kinda cool.
<lucent> grub2 will not be adopted by major OS distro though
<ethana2> why not?
<lucent> it breaks too many things in the server market
<toresbe> Hrm, is there *any* talk about the faulty nVidia drivers  on an ubuntu website?
<ethana2> we have separate server and desktop versions....
<toresbe> I mean, I know it's broken, but I'd love some more info than that. :)
<lucent> we'll see what happens though with that new Redhat managed boot splash thing
<RAOF> But that doesn't have anything at all to do with grub2!
<lucent> if grub2 doesn't support pretty graphics, it won't get used
<RAOF> It already does support pretty graphics, though.
<RAOF> Your choice of VESA modes (on x86-like archs, at least).
<lucent> yeah I'm not arguing for or against grub2
<lucent> it works for my situation
 * toresbe thinks the bootloader having graphics is a bit of a distraction. The bootloader shouldn't have graphics because the bootloader shouldn't be *visible* unless one is dualbooting
<lucent> I've always wanted to cram Linux into a single msdos partition and now I've done it
<toresbe> in which case... text is fine
<ethana2> RAOF: VESA != pretty graphics
<ethana2> 1440x900 isn't VESA
<ethana2> everything is stretched and stuff
<RAOF> It's not going to be adopted by anyone until it's got an actual release, though :)
<toresbe> ethana2: actually it is
<ethana2> toresbe: it is?
<RAOF> It is in _my_ video bios, yes.
<ethana2> hmmmmmm
<ethana2> I suppose my main data is that my VTs are 600x800 or something
<toresbe> ethana2: that is a VESA standard resolution
<ethana2> toresbe: interesting..
<lucent> is there a suggested tool to take an Ubuntu live install desktop cd ISO and put it onto an USB stick to use as an installer?
<lucent> I've used unetbootin
<RAOF> System->Administration->Create USB Stick
<toresbe> ethana2: If you're on a PC, the VT is 720x400
<lucent> RAOF: that creates an installer, or does it install to a usb stick the running system?
<ethana2> toresbe: I am, but why is that?
<toresbe> ethana2: (though calling it 720x400 is less than meaningful since it is not addressable as graphics)
<ethana2> how can I change it to 1440x900?
<ethana2> toresbe: well yes, I realize that, but I'm saying..
<toresbe> ethana2: You can insert the fb modules, but that really is a bit more trouble than it's generally considered to be worth :)
<ethana2> I'd like to use it CLI only off a flash drive as a portable ogg player..
<RAOF> That takes a desktop iso, puts it on a usb stick, makes it bootable, and optionally adds a writable storage area.
<toresbe> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/fbcon.txt :)
<lucent> RAOF: perfect, thanks
<toresbe> Nobody here has a link about the nVidia situation, though?
<lucent> RAOF: I wish it worked from the menu though
<lucent> RAOF: needs gksu
<RAOF> It doesn't?
 * toresbe misses things like... video
<toresbe> which nv doesn't have :(
<RAOF> lucent: Calls with gksudo for me.
<ethana2> ah
<RAOF> toresbe: You'll need a recent geforce card, the -180 drivers, and IgnoreABI until nvidia decide to fix it.
<toresbe> RAOF: but if I use that, X keeps crashing.
<RAOF> Failing that, nouveau is _almost_ installable :)
<RAOF> If you grab nouveau-kernel-source from new, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is installable, and should offer you sweet Xv.
<lucent> RAOF: my mistkae
<lucent> RAOF: I'm guessing then it doesn't want to install to SD
<lucent> I have a USB<->microSD adapter
<RAOF> Maybe; it uses HAL to find all the mounted USB sticks, so it might be ignoring your SD.
<toresbe> RAOF: Hrm, it works better in single-monitor mode :)
<lucent> RAOF: is that a bug or ... do I do something about it?
<RAOF> lucent: It might be a bug; perhaps the filter is too strict.  I presume your SD card simply doesn't show up?
<lucent> SD  card shows up on desktop as SD image picture
<lucent> that part works fine
<lucent> usb-creator doesn't list any devices
<RAOF> Right.  That's what I meant.
<lucent> is there an over-riding mode?
<RAOF> No; I'm trying to find that hal-device-browser thingy.
<lucent> thanks, I will be happy to test any suggestions
<lucent> RAOF: gnome-device-manager  I think
<lucent> USB Device > USB Mass Storage Interface > SCSI Host Adapter > SCSI Device > SD/MMC Drive > 1.9 GB Volume
<lucent> RAOF: also "d-feet"
 * RAOF needs to find one of his USB sticks before he can help compare.
<RAOF> WHERE ARE THEY!
<lucent> none on your keychain?
<lucent> if d.GetProperty('storage.bus') == 'usb' and \
<RAOF> Win!
<lucent> in /usr/share/pyshared/usbcreator/backend.py
<RAOF> Right.  That's what I was trying to find.
<RAOF> And your SD card has a bus property of...? :)
<lucent> trying to figure that out
<RAOF> _That_ you can find in gnome-device-manager :)
<RAOF> Although you need to turn on View->Device Properties.
<lucent> oh, aha!
<lucent> drive_type is sd_mmc
<lucent> is that what you want?
<RAOF> storage.bus is what we're after.
<lucent> oh
<RAOF> Since that's what it's searching for.
<lucent> storage.bus=usb
<RAOF> Urgh.
<lucent> storage.drive_type=sd_mmc, storage.bus=usb, storage.removable=True
<RAOF> Hm.  Try running usb-creator from the command line; it may mention why it's rejecting it.
<lucent> RAOF: it doesn't output verbosely anything though
<RAOF> Jaunty really is much less responsive while rsyncing the contents of $HOME.
<RAOF> AHA! There it is.
<RAOF> if d.GetProperty('storage.drive_type') != 'disk': continue.
<RAOF> That's why it doesn't see your SD card.
 * lucent stabs
<lucent> so what's the solution though?
<RAOF> I'd probably file a bug.  As long as you can boot from an SD card, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to install to it.
<lucent> add an option to the interface to allow SD?
<RAOF> Urgh, no.
<lucent> true
<RAOF> Just allow SD cards, too.  Make that check more accurate.
<lucent> SD cards are not generally bootable
<lucent> it would confuse a lot of people
<RAOF> Oh, really?  Why is yours bootable then?
<lucent> the card is attached via an external USB memory storage reader
<lucent> so it's really a USB reader and the BIOS treats it like a USB stick
<lucent> my internal PCIe attached SD reader is not bootable
<RAOF> So, still file the bug; it's just not quite such a slam-dunk easy fix.
<pwnguin> i thought we fixed this for intrepid
 * lucent agrees
<pwnguin> theres already a bug filed iirc
<lucent> pwnguin: #?
<pwnguin> whats the package?
<lucent> usb-creator command, um...
<lucent> pwnguin: split between app-install-data and usb-creator
<lucent> mostly usb-creator
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/280336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280336 in usb-creator "support for SD cards and removable media" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<pwnguin> apparently not
<pwnguin> lucent: go knock some heads ;)
<lucent> pwnguin: I'm all out of bubblegum
<lucent> RAOF: removing that check in two places from backend.py does allow the device to appear in usb-creator list
<andresmh> i have 64-bit laptop, would you suggest me to try out Jaunty 32 or 64-bit? I am currently running Intrepid 32-bit because I remember having some issues with sound and builtin webcam
<brandi> hi. Anyone know why I might be getting a blank white screen when starting KDE from KDM in Jaunty? I checked the config file and compositing is set to false. I don't see anything else significant about the issue on the forums or google.
<genii> brandi: Intel 810 video card?
<brandi> actually. it's an nvidia
<brandi> older model.
<brandi> that was weird
<brandi> It does seem to be a driver issue though. KDM loads and looks fine. Once in KDE, I can bring up the process manager w/ keyboard shortbuts.
<brandi> ha shortcuts.
<brandi> I can not start KDE in "safe mode" however and my NIC is also not detected -- ifconfig -a shows only the loopback device.
<x1250> Xorg doesn't seem to recognize Mode 0666 in Section "DRI" anymore. I have to constantly do a manual sudo chmod 0666 /dev/dri/card0, or I get permission problems and no hardware acceleration. I guess I'll file a bug report. Any one else experiencing this?
<Melik> anyone have an idea when alpha 3 is going to get released?
<peterz> anybody else have trouble with kde 4.2-rc1?
<zsakr> Evolution 2.24.2 has a bug in ubuntu?
<x1250> zsakr, sure it has, try searching launchpad.net for all open bugs
<zsakr> is there a chan for evolution?
<x1250> no idea
<shadowhywind> has anyone tried the nvidia drivers yet?
<shadowhywind> also, I am having issues with menu's not displaying what they should. they just show the frame of the menu, any ideas on how to fix
<fosco_> i'm using alpha2, gnome menu is ok but i can't get the nvidia driver working
<Ienorand> when is alpha3 due?
<charlie-tca> when it gets finished with testing by QA
<fosco_> maybe in 1 or 2 days
<charlie-tca> We have hope :-)
<ArcSighter> hello everybody?
<fosco_> wellcome? :)
<ArcSighter> how is jauntu running? I want to upgrade or downgrade because I had terribly slow down issues with intrepid
<ArcSighter> what do you people recommend?
<fosco_> ArcSighter, jaunty is in a very early stage
<bazhang> will jaunty run with minimal ram?
<bazhang> ie 312MB?
<fosco_> bazhang, 256mb just as intrepid
<bazhang> fosco_, thanks
<ArcSighter> well I'll downgrade to hardy then, because I can't work in my pc
<fosco_> if you are low on ram try a lighter desktop like xfce or openbox
<ArcSighter> terribly slow after upgrading to 8.10
<ArcSighter> fosco_:  no, hardy ran just fine
<fosco_> ArcSighter, yes, you'd better downgrade
<ArcSighter> with 312 mb ram
<drakesoft>  hello, everybody! I want to download the alpha 3 of kubuntu (jaunty), but the download server says "not found". When is the release of the cd images?
<ArcSighter> fosco_: do you have any clue of what may be causing this slowdowns
<ArcSighter> ?
<fosco_> not sure, ask in #ubuntu
<hggdh> ArcSighter, the best place to get info on Intrepid is #ubuntu,
<ArcSighter> yes i come from there
<hggdh> heh
<ArcSighter> they can't figure out anything
<hggdh> did you look at you memory utilisation?
<fosco_> general instructions, keep an open terminal with the top program running to see what is happening
<ArcSighter> yes sure
<ArcSighter> I got thunderbird consuming 20% of RAM , firefox 9 and a loadavg of 15.42 8-(
<fosco_> sometimes trackerd uses excessive resources, try disabling it
<hggdh> ArcSighter, top should tell you what is using CPU
<hggdh> (or htop)
<x1250> ArcSighter, try changing to another video driver. Maybe you're having problems with that, and Xorg is slowing down. Try using the opensource driver for your card, or vesa.
<x1250> drakesoft, I guess nobody knows yet, but you can always use the daily builds, if you're impatient.
<ArcSighter> fosco_: I've already done that
<ArcSighter> (disabling trackerd)
<ArcSighter> I just said everytime I open a desktop app such as firefox or thunderbird it consumes a lot of cpu/ram
<ArcSighter> they did fine in hardy, so I'm lost, some say is the unstable kernel
<ArcSighter> but I don't know
<ArcSighter> x1250: i'll install the restricted drivers for my ATI card but that wasn't necessary in hardy
<hggdh> ArcSighter, you still did not tell us what is using CPU
<ArcSighter> firefox, thunderbird, pigin, xorg
<hggdh> sigh
<x1250> ArcSighter, whats the output of $ glxinfo | grep -i "opengl vendor" ?
<tretle> hi, i was wondering where i could find daily live cd builds
<ArcSighter> a second
<x1250> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ArcSighter> x1250: DRI R300 Project
<x1250> ArcSighter, thats fine.
<tretle> brilliant, thanks for the link... ext4 here i come :) :P
<drakesoft> hmm i want to test kubuntu amd64 alpha3
<ArcSighter> x1250, i'll log in a different user
<ArcSighter> to test
<ArcSighter> wait a minute
<arcsighter> x1250: i'm in another user
<arcsighter> I'll test
<arcsighter> x1250 Im in another user, even with VE enabled and I got no slowdowns
<x1250> arcsighter, then try cleaning your gnome configuration for the bad user, and that should do it.
<arcsighter> exactly which dirs
<arcsighter> wait, let me open thunderbird
<arcsighter> for testing
<arcsighter> ok it's working
<arcsighter> what should I delete .gconf .gconfd .gnome2 .gnome2_private
<arcsighter> what?
<x1250> arcsighter, yep, try that.
<arcsighter> all of them
<arcsighter> ???
<arcsighter> a fail-safe gnome won't do fine???
<x1250> I don't know what fail-safe does, so I can't tell.
<arcsighter> fail-safe gnome session
<arcsighter> ok I'm off
<Ienorand> how do I upgrade to latest jaunty from ibex?
<x1250> Ienorand, in terminal: update-manager -d
<Ienorand> x1250: nice cheers
<Ienorand> x1250: So apt-get is unable to do this?
<Pici> Ienorand: update-manager does some additional manipulation to properly upgrade to a new release. Including automatically updating your sources.list etc.
<x1250> I read in DistUpgradeController.py that it runs with --force-overwrite by default. update-manager-0.96.3/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py seems to have all the magic.
<x1250> also, man update-manager has some info.
<x1250> well, little info.
<mvo_> x1250: what do you want to know?
<mvo_> (what specific information)
<x1250> mvo_, just reading the thing to get an idea of what it does. I don't know what I'm looking for until I see something interesting.
<mvo_> x1250: heh :) check out the DistUpradeQuirks.py then too
<mvo_> it deals with the little oddities that creep in
<mvo_> (also the quirks section for jaunty is very small)
<x1250> oh, ok, thanks, I'll read that :)
<woody86> anybody else having problems with xorg eating their CPU after updating to jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> woody86: still with older xorg
<BUGabundo1> until nvidia fix their driver
<BUGabundo1> other then dual monitor, I see no prob
<BUGabundo1> but when on dual monitor, system can be slow! its nice to type stuff and see it show only a few secs latter!
<mikhmv> I have problem with xorg
<mikhmv> my xorg freeze too often
<x1250> woody86, thats probably a video driver issue, what video card?
<mikhmv> anybody have problem with random freezing xorg in juanty?
<woody86> BUGabundo1 , x1250 , it's an integrated ittel chipset
<woody86> intel*
<BUGabundo1> intel as been going a bit under the road lately. they used to be so stalbe
<x1250> IIRC, there is some info about intel on ubuntuforums.org, but maybe old info.
<x1250> woody86, try using vesa, or creating a new user and see if it works better.
<woody86> x1250, how can I switch over to vesa? I've never had to switch drivers before
<x1250> woody86, put a line that reads: Driver "vesa", on /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under Section Device.
<x1250> woody86, then pastebin your xorg.conf, to see if its ok.
<genii> If it's an i810 they don't like vesa as a driver much, you just get white screen. For them you need specifically i810 driver
<woody86> I have the 945gm chipset
<charlie-tca> x1250: you get the i810 to work in jaunty?
<aq12s1> Hi - I upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty yesterday - Nvidia drivers (v180.22) worked after adding IgnoreABI, my AR5007 chipset (which was unsupported in Intrepid) was detected (as ath5k is now included). Sound worked fine as always. Just wanted to say that the release is looking great and I didn't have any major problems - congrats on the great work you've done. :)
<x1250> charlie-tca, IIRC there were some problems with intel on alpha2. Don't know now.
<BUGabundo1> aq12s1: is 180 in the repos or PPA?
<BUGabundo1> or are you using nvidia version?
<charlie-tca> I think they continue... I put in an nvidia MX4000 because of it
<mikhmv> Can anybody recommend driver for Intell X4500HD?
<aq12s1> I think nvidia-glx-180 is in the repos
<BUGabundo1> aq12s1: I'll have to check
<aq12s1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<BUGabundo1> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180  Installed: (none) Candidate: 180.22-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo1> you are correct
<BUGabundo1> let me try to see if I can make may 8400m G work with it
<aq12s1> good luck (Y)
<BUGabundo1> so I can bump Xorg that is queued in UM
<woody86> x1250, here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105675/
<x1250> woody86, looks ok to me.
<woody86> x1250, ok, now ctrl+alt+backspace enough to get it to work, or do i need to reboot?
<x1250> woody86, no reboot, just restartx, ctrl+alt+bckspce, or end your session. Getting to gdm will do.
<woody86> ok, brb
<BUGabundo1> wasn't c+a+d disabled on Alpha2 ?
<charlie-tca> yes, BUGabundo1
<x1250> BUGabundo1, it can be enabled in Section "ServerFlags", Option "DontZap" "False"
<charlie-tca> no, sorry, ctrl+alt+bkspace was, though
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: but I still have it on, and didn't manually changed anyting
<BUGabundo1> yeah backspace
<BUGabundo1> typo
<charlie-tca> I haven't been able to use it with alpha3 prerelease either
<BUGabundo1> but I do! just did yesterday and today
<x1250> BUGabundo1, it was disabled in the new Xorg.
<BUGabundo1> but as I said, I still have xorg updates in queue
<BUGabundo1> ahh ok
<charlie-tca> could be me. My emachines can't find the keyboard today
<woody86> x1250, nope, couldn't ctrl+alt+backspace, so had to reboot, and then error came up when trying to startx: 'no screen found'
<woody86> so had to remove vesa driver to start it
<x1250> woody86, that sound like a bug. vesa _should_ work, but well, there seems to be a practical difference between is and should. Maybe open a bug in launchpad?
<x1250> woody86, try creating another user, and see how it goes
<woody86> ok, lemme try
<woody86> the 'unlock' feature is grayed out in 'users settings'
<woody86> x1250, is there a way to do it with the command line?
<x1250> woody86, $ sudo adduser woody87
<woody86> brb
<woody86> x1250, you sir, are a genius! :)
<x1250> woody86, thats what my mom says :D, lol
<woody86> x1250, now if I remove this new user will it go back to being screwy?
<woody86> haha
<x1250> woody86, try cleaning up your local dirs, .gnome*, .gconf* and friends.
<woody86> x1250, removing them?
<x1250> woody86, or moving them, your choice.
<woody86> x1250, ok, then what?
<x1250> just restart X and your user should be like brand new, or sort of.
<woody86> ok, brb again
<Melik> is jaunty still on freeze?
<woody86> x1250, cool, now ho can I remove the fake user completely?
<Melik> jaunty alpha 3*
<x1250> woody86, use deluser command
<woody86> ok, I removed it from the 'user settings' page again, but the home folder is stall there?
<hggdh> woody86, sudo rm -rf /home/fakeuser
<hggdh> no spaces on the directory name
<hggdh> better yet
<hggdh> cd /home
<hggdh> rm -rf fakeuser
<woody86> hggdh, x1250 thanks guys :)
<woody86> I'm gonna reboot to test it all out :)
<woody86> hggdh, x1250 Thanks again guys! Everything seems to be working great now :)
<x1250> woody86, great :)
<hggdh> welcome
<mphill> ls -al
<jnjackins> alpha 3 being released today?
<mphill> probably not
<mphill> just get the daily live cd
<mphill> or run update-manager -d
<woody86> well my xorg was working fine, until I closed my laptop lid. Now it's back to eating my CPU :(
<woody86> anyone have any ideas?
<mphill> woody86: do you know which process is sucking up the cpu?
<woody86> xorg
<mphill> try putting " xset -dpms " in your ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc file (no quotes)
<mphill> then run sudo /etc/init.d.gdm to restart X (this will end your irc session)
<mphill> sorry " xset -dpms s off "
<woody86> mphill, those files in the home dir? I can't find them
<x1250> gnome-system-log is getting in my nerves. Why can't it open the damn logs at the las page? Ok, let it open it in the first line, the first time the log is opened, but every time the log is viewed, is just too much. I guess I'll open a bug report on gnome's bugzilla.
<x1250> s/las/last
<Hagg1> Does anyone know how much Alfa3 is delayed?
<BUGabundo1> Hagg1: isn't it out yet? autch
<Hagg1> BUGabundo1: Alfa3 should be out as of yesterday according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/ gives HTTP404
<apokalyp1> it's out when QA is finished
<hggdh> btw, help is welcome ;-)
<BUGabundo1> yes it should
<BUGabundo1> that's why I ask Hagg1
<Hagg1> maby I'll try with alfa2 for the moment,  I only want to use a LiveCD to confim a bug in a DVB-driver, no big stuff
<Hagg1> hggdh: what needs to be done with the QA, and where do I find it?
<Hagg1> BUGabundo1: what do you ask me? I'm confused
<hggdh> Hagg1, channel is #ubuntu-testing; help with testing the ISOs is needed
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<hggdh> Hagg1, the ISO you will get is pretty much the final ISO (if no problems)
<Hagg1> hggdh: is there anything special you want me to test or report (exept from my bug #229879)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229879 in linux "My DVB-card is flooding the consol with "recv bulk message failed"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229879
<BUGabundo1> Hagg1: if the installer allows you to set 2 partitions (one ext4 and one swap) let me know!
<BUGabundo1> there was a bug with it, and it made me postpone my fresh install
<Hagg1> BUGabundo1 & hggdh: shall I post output from lshw or something somewhere, to confirm what is working, or do we ignore the working hardware?
<BUGabundo1> Hagg1: bug 310083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310083 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with KeyError in partman_edit_dialog()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310083
<Hagg1> BUGabundo1: where can I find a daily ISO where the fix is included?
<BUGabundo1> !dailies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailies
<BUGabundo1> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hggdh> Hagg1, current ISO testing images are at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ if you want to help
<Hagg1> hggdh: ok? What is the difference between the images on your link and the images on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<hggdh> the link provides the most-near-real ISO images for Alpha3 right now, and probably supersede the latest daily
<hggdh> i.e., if the tests are successfull, they will become official Alpha3
<Hagg1> ok, it seems to be the same iso at the moment; 20090116.3
<Hagg1> hggdh: where do I find the iso on your link? I only find testcases
<Melik> anyone know what pktcdvd is?
<Melik> because i get this error at boot up, something like:
<hggdh> Hagg1, weird. I can get the images. Each option on the page will navigate you to another page, with the images
<joejc> whats new in jaunty?
<hggdh> Melik, packet DVD writer?
<Melik> mknod /dev/pktcdvd/control
<hggdh> joejc, pretty much everything, if you are talking about programmes
<Melik> hggdh, honestly no idea
<Melik> its some error like that
<joejc> how buggy is it?
<Hagg1> hggdh: ahh, now I found them.. the link is camoflaged :)
<Melik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/315979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315979 in udev "mknod for /dev/pktcdvd/control fails after update to udev 136" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> Hagg1, heh :-)
<Melik> bash: cd: /dev/pktcdvd/: Too many levels of symbolic links
<Melik> melik@matrix:/$
<Melik> :/
<Hagg1> *camouflaged
<hggdh> Melik, you have a /dev/<whatever> file in 9.04?
<hggdh> joejc, is is -- right now -- quite unstable. Read the channel title ;-)
<joejc> is it usable as a main os?
<Melik> what hggdh ?
<hggdh> joejc, if you know Linux, and you are not afraid of having to recover from bad things, then use it. *I* do, but I have had some very bad experiences
<hggdh> Melik, Jaunty should not use /dev anymore
<Melik> hggdh,  is there any way to revert back to intrepid?
<hggdh> Melik, not really, apart from a full reinstall.
<hggdh> Melik, did you install any non-ubuntu package/programme?
<Melik> yeah i have a couple
<Melik> man i just dont want to do an entire install :/
<Melik> too long to configure
<Melik> and remove un-needed bloatware
<hggdh> would any of these deal with DVDs?
<Melik> what?
<hggdh> would any of these non-ubuntu packages deal with DVDs?
<Melik> oh no
<hggdh> pity. It would simplify the issue...
<Melik> eh its fine
<Melik> i think im going to do a minimal ubuntu install
<Melik> and just build up from there
<hggdh> well, yes, you could.
<hggdh> Melik, pktcdvd seems to be a kernel module
<hggdh> hum. the module is not present anymore on 2.6.28-4
<Hagg1> ﻿USB keyboard does not work on bootmenu in livecd (daily:20090116.3), and it has not on earlier versions either, should I file a bug or a wishlist?
<milos_> has anyone manage to make nvidia-180 driver work?
 * ST47 observes that the latest jaunty alpha has a weird terminal beep
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 3 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-17
<charlie-tca> yay! alpha3 is out...
<Hagg1> charlie-tca: that's good :)
<Hagg1> milos_: I've tried them on my GF6800GT, they worked but was buggy (lots of artifacts on te screen)
<Hagg1> *the
<Hagg1> I didn't filed a bug or investigated it, because I'm gonna switch to ATi any time soon anyway, thier OSS-drivers are almost stable now, I've heard .)
<Hagg1> :)
<milos_> Hagg1: I can't do almost anything
<milos_> Hagg1: and I have a laptop
<milos_> Hagg1: http://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snimak1uw8.png
<Hagg1> milos_: what happens if you try to refresh the window, or minimize and restore it?
<Hagg1> milos_: my artifacts dissapeard by doing so, but the came back after a fiew seconds again
<milos_> Hagg1: I can't start any application, because K menu is empty and refresh isn't helping
<milos_> Hagg1: I start konsole with ALT+F2 and then launch every app from there
<Hagg1> milos_: a good start might be the nvidia-linux-forum: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<milos_> Hagg1: thnx
<Melik> hey hggdh, what did you mean by
<Melik> <hggdh> Melik, pktcdvd seems to be a kernel module
<Melik> <hggdh> hum. the module is not present anymore on 2.6.28-4
<shadowhywind> hay all, i was wondering if anyone else got the Incomplete language support after installing jaunty?
<Hagg1> Alpa3 (LiveCD, amd64) hangs during boot for me :(
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: right after you select an option?
<milos_> Hagg1: this fixed the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/308410/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: no, I get the boot-menu (select english) and hit enter, then the progressbar goes for and back for some seconds and therefter it freeze
<Hagg1> milos_: ok, that's good :)
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: i had a simmiler problem, i would get the select english, and then when i hit enter on the menu to either test/install/test for defects it would freeze,
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: it freeze before the progressbar show a normal loading (increasing value)
<shadowhywind> by anychance are you using a cd-rw?
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: yes, I am
<shadowhywind> just for curoisty, is it a sony? also do you have a normal cd you could write to?
<Hagg1> ﻿shadowhywind: I can run the "Check CD for defects" and it is working until it is finished  and does not find any errors either
<shadowhywind> because i used a sony cd-rw with my issue, when i burned it to a regular cd i had no issues
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: oh
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: no, I boycott sony :) My CD-rw is a "Octron 700MB"
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: have you tried a acpi=off command ?
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: no, I'm trying that now
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: there are times where that sometimes works on my laptop amd64 as well
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: Ubuntu 8.10 is working just fine with acpi enabled on this hardware
<Hagg1> so 9.04 should work with acpi enabled as well, if there isn't any new bugs
<shadowhywind> ah, well if that doesn't work I would say try reburning onto a regular cd and see if that works. Maybe the iso doesn't like cd-rw (which would be really werid and odd)
<Hagg1> acpi=off didn't work.. Alfa3 still hangs (and my keyboard-leds starts flashing)
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: yes, that would be really odd, 8.10 is installed on the failing hardware with the exact same cd-rw disc
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: hehe same here, after like the 10th install cd, i finally switched to cd-rw's and it worked for intrepid but not for jaunty
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: hehe, yes, installing OSes is the only thig I use cd's for :) And it's muchh cheaper to use cd-rw for that purpouse
<Hagg1> I will try Alpa3 in a VM now, to see if it works better
<shadowhywind> hehe nice
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: no luch there either :(  Alpa3 hangs in KVM-62
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: here is a screendump: http://hagge.intercorner.net/dump/ubuntu-9.04-alpa3_in_kvm-62.png
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: so it actraully looks like it loads
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: I don't really know... It shouldn't be a prompt like that during boot, not what I can remember at least
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: the onlything that i can think/say would be if you have an extra cd-r give that a try and see whats happen, worst case one less cd-r on the spindle
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: I have no cd-r, only cd-rw (2 pcs)
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: oh...
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: on my other KVM-host I got jaunty to boot :D  (KVM-72)
<Hagg1> and it goes damn fast on a RAM-drive :P
<shadowhywind> Hagg1: nice!
<shadowhywind> jaunty is very nice, and quick. my boot time has been cut in half
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: I have nothing to compare to, because I only run the LiveCD in a VM, where the ISO is located on a tmpfs-partition
<Hagg1> and there is not much hardware that can compare to ttmpfs
<Hagg1> *tmpfs
<shadowhywind> true
<Hagg1> shadowhywind: it is very handy to have a virtualmachine when testing livecds :)
<shadowhywind> after my first install attempt i wish i did (just glad i made backups of my partitions first)
<Hagg1> hehe, ok
<Hagg1> backups are good
<Andre_Gondim> my pidgin in jaunty just close when I am using
<johnjohn101> what kernel will ubuntu 9.04 be on when it's released?
<JediMaster> Hey guys, as expected, after a fairly painless upgrade to jaunty, the binary nvidia drivers aren't installed. The instructions said to use the nv drivers for now. Stupid question... how do I actually install them now, it's been so long since I've had to change it lol
<JediMaster> johnjohn101: at least 2.6.28
 * JediMaster seriously considers converting all his ext3 partitions over to ext4 now..
<toresbe> JediMaster: It *is* possible, albeit painful, to continue using the nVidia drivers
<JediMaster> I was considering installing 60GB of X-plane to play on my media center machine with it's 37" screen =) so nvidia binaries would work better
<JediMaster> toresbe: for now, how do I go about changing it from the generic setup to nv drivers?
<JediMaster> I don't think I can look at 800x600 on a widescreen 37" screen for much longer ;-)
<toresbe> JediMaster: Just change the "Driver" entry from "nvidia" to "nv" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toresbe> (do you know how to do that?)
<JediMaster> well that's what I thought first of all, but it's overwritten the xorg.conf with generic config
<x1250> "nv" is not the default driver for nvidia guys?
<JediMaster> toresbe: you'd never guess but I used to configure and compile my own kernels years ago, ubuntu just made my lazy with it's uberness
<JediMaster> x1250: would it automatically detect it?
<x1250> JediMaster, it should. At least it works automagically with ati, so I guess it should too with nvidia.
<JediMaster> it won't let me change the screen above 800x600 on a 37" widescreen
<JediMaster> I actually can't remember what it should be lol, but it's a lot more than that
<JediMaster> 1280x768 maybe?
<JediMaster> there's no driver section at all in xorg.conf now
<x1250> JediMaster, try checking out /var/log/Xorg.0.log for problems. It should be obvious in there what driver is using Xorg, also.
<JediMaster> ta
<JediMaster> vesa I believe
<JediMaster> (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
<JediMaster> shall I just try the nvidia-glx-180 package?
<x1250> JediMaster, add a line that reads: Driver "nv", in section Device (Device, not Screen), just under "Configured Video Device"
<JediMaster> oh yeah, what's the xorg.conf line to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace?>
<JediMaster> got it, dontzap
<x1250> JediMaster, yep, in Section "ServerFlags"
<JediMaster> yeah, no serverflags section lol
<x1250> JediMaster, if driver "nv" does not work, I would guess Xorg has problems detecting your monitor Horizsync and VertRefresh values. Try googling that if you continue to have problems.
<JediMaster> didn't work with the nv driver
<x1250> does not work, means?
<JediMaster> sorry, sec
<JediMaster> "No devices detected"
<JediMaster> I'm not in a very good error reporting mood - that's my day job and it's 3am lol
<x1250> JediMaster, http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-93b1e0b56f76546d61364f789045e9c745b6cfd4
<JediMaster> going to try the nvidia binary package quickly
<x1250> JediMaster, I recall reading that it won't work unless you use IgnoreABI option, or something like that.
<x1250> I could be wrong though, ati guy here :P
<JediMaster> ta, will look it up
<JediMaster> yes, it just popped up with that solution =)
<JediMaster> use the -ignoreABI option to ignore this check
<JediMaster> sweet, that's it, and it's the correct resolution too =)
<JediMaster> with the nvidia-glx-180 driver
<x1250> ok, great to know.
<JediMaster> thanks for the help
<x1250> np
<JediMaster> hmmf, no /dev/dsp device now
<JediMaster> audio definately works though, just jumped out of my skin as the speakers were on full when I logged in lol
<x1250> lol
<JediMaster> any idea why /dev/dsp doesn't exist?
<ethana2> mp3 playback Just Works in Jaunty alpha 3
<ethana2> is that legal?
<ethana2> have the patents expired?
<ethana2> ..or is it just for the alpha builds, 'cause no one will sue over an alpha?
<ethana2> aac playback doesn't work though, and it doesn't let me install support
<ethana2> just said 'internal data flow error'
 * JediMaster prefers to use vlc or mplayer which generally Just Works
<x1250> JediMaster, no idea, I upgraded from intrepid, and I did install the codecs while in intrepid.
<JediMaster> x1250: wrong person?
<ethana2> I'm on the alpha 3 LiveCD
<x1250> JediMaster, yes! sorry
<JediMaster> =) np
<JediMaster> anyone tried to upgrade from ext3 to ext4 yet?
<ethana2> ..and that video file I have just segfaults it
<JediMaster> with all the features like extends etc
<x1250> JediMaster, hehe, there are some (un)lucky guys on ubuntuforums.org with data loss
<ethana2> I've got my hands full just confirming on jaunty all the bugs still in LTS and 8.10..
<x1250> JediMaster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040199
<JediMaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss-compat/+bug/302202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302202 in oss-compat "[Jaunty] must reconfigure at each reboot, else /dev/dsp is missing" [Undecided,New]
<JediMaster> yup, that's the one ubottu ;-)
<JediMaster> x1250: ta, I guess it's not time yet to entrust my 1TB of data to ext4
<CarlFK1> I have GeForce 7150M - but jaunty hardware gizmo isn't giving me a nvida choice
<CarlFK1> and nv dosn't work with my card either
<DBO> where is the best place to get the latest iso?  I just need to test software I am developing
<CarlFK1> is there any hope of getting and nvidia to work?
<Killeroid> DBO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<CarlFK1> DBO:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<DBO> thank you guys =)
<CarlFK1> i wonder what the diff is
<JediMaster> CarlFK1: I just installed nvidia-glx-180 and added: 'Option "ignoreABI" "True"' to the serverflags section of xorg.conf and all works fine now
<DBO> thats a great help
<CarlFK1> JediMaster: thanks.  was hoping there was something like that
<JediMaster> all appears to be working fine, the generic xorg config loads vesa *shudder*
<CarlFK1> when I try to use nv I get EE card not supported
<JediMaster> the nvidia-glx-180 driver correctly found the 37" tv's res at 1360x768
<JediMaster> yeah, I got that too
<JediMaster> I think I have the same graphics chipset
<JediMaster> onboard card on the motherboard?
<CarlFK1> hp 6700 laptop
<JediMaster> similar then
<JediMaster> yeah, 7100 here
<JediMaster> and the nv driver didn't find it either
<JediMaster> lmao, only upgraded about 2 hours ago and there's already 37MB of updates, including a new kernel
<JediMaster> argh, and just noticed more issues with static network interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<JediMaster> it hasn't started up with eth0 up
<JediMaster> yet I can ifup eth0 and it works
<temppy> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Melik> JediMaster,
<CarlFK1> JediMaster: thanks - i got nvid again.
<JediMaster> np, thank x1250 too, he helped
<JediMaster> =)
<Melik> JediMaster, how do i add the ignore ABI thing to my xorg
<JediMaster> Melik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/308410 it's about 1/3 of the way down the page
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Melik> thanks =)
<JediMaster> np
<JediMaster> hmm, why is eth0 in networkmanager read only?
<JediMaster> I can't change it at all, and I've wiped /etc/network/interfaces now so networkmanager can take over
<Melik> Section "ServerFlags"
<Melik>     Option "ignoreABI" "True"
<Melik> EndSection
<Melik> thats what i copy paste in
<Melik> ./etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Melik> ?
<JediMaster> yup, or just add the Option line if you already have the ServerFlags section
<Melik> then what do i do after
<JediMaster> that should be it if you've installed the nvidia binary driver already
<Melik> the thing is
<Melik> i have this really weird situation
<Melik> erm.. i have nvidia 180.22 drivers
<Melik> but when i go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Melik> it only shows the Nvidia 96 drivers
<Melik> and the thing is i dont even have nvidia-glx-96
<Melik> i have a GeForce 6100 nForce 405, and its supported by the 180.22 :/
<JediMaster> heh, the hardware drivers doesn't even bring up the nvidia-glx-180 for me, says there's no proprietary drivers in use lol
<JediMaster> check the xorg log file to see what's running
<JediMaster> ok must run, it's 4am
<CarlFK> raw1394 used to be in the 'disk' group.  now it is in the root group?  crw-rw---- 1 root root 171, 0 2009-01-16 20:09 /dev/raw1394
<Melik> yayyyyyyyy FINALLY, my nvidia drivers work :D
<CarlFK> nvida for all!
<fnf1> Is there a way to install Amarok 1.4 on Jaunty?. I haven't seen it in the repo.
<fnf1> They shouldn't have dropped it as Amarok 2 in its current state is way worse than 1.4
<x1250> fnf1, take it from an old distro repo, it should work
<fnf1> x1250: I'll give it a shot, hope it doesn't have a bunch of older dependencies
<x1250> fnf1, aah, yes, it probably has. I don't know if it will work, but try.
<x1250> if dependencies names haven't changed their names, it should probably work. I guess :)
<fnf1> x1250: I'm not sure if this is the right place to look for, but I couldn't find amarok any where here http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amarok/
<fnf1> the 1.4 version I mean
<fnf1> it might be in one of the kde* meta packages
<mikhmv> hggdh: I have installed ubuntu 64 Alternative without any problem. Should I fill anything?
<hggdh> mikhmv, just look at the QA site, and add in anything you may have found
<hggdh> otherwise, thank you very much
<hggdh> this is a help we need every time we go for a release point
<hggdh> (alpha, beta, and final)
<mikhmv> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> mikhmv, thank YOU. We really appreciate the help
<x1250> fnf1, its kind of tricky to get to the binary (deb) packages, but they are there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok. Navigating is kind of confusing.
<x1250> fnf1, better follow this link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/amarok
<x1250> then click on "i386" for the binary package, and in the next page, click on the "version" link, you'll find the deb package after the last click
<fnf1> thanks, I'm downloading all packages
<fnf1> x1250: it's working, thanks a lot :-)
<x1250> really? great! :D
<fnf1> x1250: I needed to install amarok, amarok-common and amarok-engines at the least to get it working.
<fnf1> but what remains is how to specify apt not to upgrade amarok, I haven't figured out how to do it with apt though, although aptitude can sustain a package from upgrading easily
<fnf1> hope Amarok 1.4 it will be added sooner rather than later :)
<x1250> fnf1, take a look at section 3.10: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<Volkodav> how do I format a partition in ext4 for a fresh install ?
<ari_stress> hi
<ari_stress> is true jj will use ext4?
<ari_stress> how is it?
<x1250> Volkodav, don't: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040199
<Volkodav> hmm
<Volkodav> ext4 is really ext3
<fnf1> x1250: the manual doesn't really help, I tried dselect but it doesn't provide a way to change a package's state (such as not to upgrade). That's not very important though, I'll wait till amarok 1.4 comes along.
<Volkodav> ext3 is really just journalised ext2
<fnf1> Volkodav: odd, ext4's been declared stable for a while. I have no problem using it.
<Volkodav> I'll give it a shot though - I heard good things about performance
<Volkodav> I will give it a shot too
<fnf1> I've been using ext4 since Intrepid, just upgraded to Jaunty this morning and I used ext4 for / as well
<Volkodav> how did you format it ?
<ari_stress> fnf1: what is good about ext4?
<Volkodav> ari_stress nothing bad I assume neither
<fnf> Volkodav: mkfs.ext4
<ari_stress> does it have any defragmenter tool?
<fnf> usual parameters apply of course
<Volkodav> ok
<fnf> ari_stress: it was designed to be online-degramentable, but I haven't seen a tool to do it.
<fnf> ari_stress: although you wouldn't have to concern about it unless the device has less than 5% free space
<ari_stress> fnf: i know ext3 claims that it's fragmented proof, but i run torrent a lot, so it must be fragmented somehow, right?
<fnf> ari_stress: no, if you tell the torrent client to allocate whole block since since the first packets, not a lot of them do it though
<ari_stress> yeah
<ari_stress> hmm
<fnf> ari_stress: ext4 has some feature named lazy allocation that can help with fragmentation
<ari_stress> can i do online upgrade from ext3 to ext4?
<fnf> ari_stress: you can
<fnf> wait a sec, I'll get the link for you
<ari_stress> thanks fnf
<ari_stress> i'll backup my /home first tonite and do the upgrade
<fnf> ari_stress: http://buranen.info/?p=345&cpage=1
<fnf> ari_stress: having done the steps in that blog, you won't be able to read the new data using the ext3 driver
<ari_stress> hmm seems like i need kernel 2.6.28
<ari_stress> really?
<fnf> ari_stress: I don't remember exactly, but ext4 was declared stable in 2.6.27.8 or something
<fnf> ari_stress: prior to that version, it was named ext4dev
<fnf> you wouldn't want to upgrade to ext4 with kernels earlier than 2.6.28 though, the driver might not be very stable
<ari_stress> rite. i guess i should wait a little longer, just to be safe
<fnf> ext4 is compatible with ext3, but if one uses the new features of ext4, the files created using these features won't be readable using the ext3 driver, that's why it's not recommended to mount an ext4 partition using ext3
<fnf> ari_stress: don't worry about upgrading to ext4 though, there weren't any change in the driver for a long while, so it's quite safe to use ext4 in Intrepid's default kernel
<fnf> make your choice ;^)
<ari_stress> i'll do the upgrade tonite, better yet, i'll reformat /home with ext4 :)
<ari_stress> thanks fnf
<ari_stress> i'll run bonnie++ first for performance comparison
<x1250> well, there are cases of some people getting 0 bytes files after crashes in EXT4. There is a bug report about that in here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<ari_stress> ups
<ari_stress> not tonite then :)
<ari_stress> many thanks x12
<ari_stress> many thanks x1250
<fnf> ;) guess I was just having dumb luck
<x1250> ari_stress, np, I saved your music collection :)
<CarlFK> i wanted to try nouveau, but get "Package linux-nouveau-modules is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<CarlFK> that anything easy to work around?
<x1250> CarlFK, maybe the "another package" ?
<Volkodav> will my existing grub boot new ext4 or I will need the newer grub that comes with jaunty ?
<CarlFK> x1250: its a dep of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau -
<x1250> oh
<fnf> CarlFK: please report back if you're to try it, the package says I need to install some DRM kernel modules, but I'm not sure if it works with custom kernels.
<fnf> Volkodav: Jaunty's GRUB was patched with the new ext4 patches, it wouldn't work with older GRUBs
<Volkodav> that's fine - I will override the existing then - it will boot my other stuff too
<CarlFK> fnf: report what where? (currently figured I would wait for it to appear in the repo)
<x1250> maybe this is why alpha3 is delayed? :O Speculation time!
<fnf> CarlFK: as yes, it is not installable, sorry
<fnf> CarlFK: module-assistant auto-install drm failed with my custom kernel
<fnf> drm, what is drm? :^)
<Volkodav> anybody tried to use 2 grubs in MBRs on sda and sdb ?
<fnf> Volkodav: yep
<CarlFK> fnf: thanks - I won't dig into this for a few days
<Volkodav> how do you toggle between the 2 ?
<Volkodav> chainload ?
<fnf> CarlFK: I'm going to test nouveau for myself
<fnf> Volkodav: why do you need one? are you trying to boot Windows?
<Volkodav> no
<fnf> so what's the situation?
<Volkodav> I have my existing grub on sda booting 5 OS's and I am about to install jaunty on sdb so I figured I may as well install it to sdb's MBR
<Volkodav> just to play safe - and then I can either use both or get rid of the one I do not need and have all in ome
<Volkodav> makes sense ?
<fnf> Volkodav: it may be better to copy the entries in older GRUB then make your computer boot to /dev/sdb directly
<Volkodav> yeah but I intend to use ext4 and it will need the jaunty's patched grub
<Volkodav> you mean "from old grub"
<Volkodav> I was thinking of just overwriting with the new and then copy all from old
<Volkodav> and then though what if I install another one instead ?
<fnf> that'll work, the GRUB used by Jaunty isn't much different except the ext4 patches
<Volkodav> is it still ugly plain console ?
<fnf> Volkodav: yeah, it's GRUB 1
<Volkodav> so if I choose to install it to MBR on sdb I will need to change the sequence in BIOS ?
<Volkodav> is't it about time to do some splash screen for it ?
<fnf> Volkodav: no idea, you may experiment with grub2 in the repo, but I wasn't able to make a config file that runs
<Volkodav> what failed ?
<fnf> Volkodav: yeah, it should boot from the 2nd HDD instead
<Volkodav> well - I'd rather have 2 grubs then
<Volkodav> for the heck of it
<fnf> Volkodav: try the Windows chainloader if you want
<fnf> title           Windbloze X-P
<fnf> rootnoverify    (hd0,0)
<fnf> makeactive
<fnf> chainloader     +1
<Volkodav> I may as well get into bios at boot and get a choice what to boot
<Volkodav> chainloader will work too
<Volkodav> well - I am about to hit the sack - will do install and all tomorrow - see ya all guys laterrz
<fnf> Volkodav: see ya
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<DanaG> hmm, the "fix" for that... entirely REMOVED my ability to change brightness.
<DanaG> Lovely.
<DanaG> Should I file a separate bug on that?
<lucent> this, again?
<DanaG> It's the same issue I've mentioned before, yes.
<lucent> bug in your hardware potentially
<lucent> I suggest filing a bug but not insisting it's the  userspace
<lucent> might be hardware issue that needs a kernel space quirk
<DanaG> Was fine before the fix for that bug.
<DanaG> Now there's nothing at all in  /sys/class/backlight.
<DanaG> Before, there was an acpi_video0 that worked just fine.
<DanaG> Here's how I interpret the changelog: "this method is buggy on some systems... so don't use it."
<DanaG> Okay... then what about the systems where it's NOT buggy?
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> And now /proc/acpi/video/DGFX/LCD/brightness returns <not supported>
<DanaG> Hold on while I boot to Ubuntu, so I can see what it was in the older kernel, which I rolled back to.
<DanaG> Old kernel gives
<DanaG> levels:  100 51 30 37 44 51 58 65 72 79 86 93 100
<DanaG> current: 100
<DanaG> Sure beats <not supported>!
<lucent> DanaG: anyways, it's not an Ubuntu bug
<lucent> it's a kernel thing
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-January/004033.html
<DanaG> Looks like it IS an ubuntu thing.
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps I really should file a bug report on it, then.
<DanaG> "Risks: as we are supressing ACPI brightness support we may suppress it where it is required" -- damn straight!
<DanaG> I commented that this did break my system... and nobody seemed to notice my comment.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lucent> hm... one of the websites I frequently download videos from has moved to RTMP streaming
<lucent> no more easy saved flv files from cache
<DanaG> Is it better to comment in that bug report about the breakage... or to file a new bug?
<lucent> new bug, it clearly says that breakage will occur for broken hardware
<lucent> your hardware is broken, or kernel does not support it
<lucent> that is the bug
<lucent> userland software is corrected
<lucent> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtmpdump wheeeeee
<lucent> :P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/313231 --- marked a duplicate... of the bug whose fix BROKE it?  wtf?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313231 in linux "Backlight control doesn't work anymore on thinkpad" [Low,In progress]
<DanaG> er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314119 in linux "[intrepid] proposed 2.6.27-11.22 kernel breaks t61 lcd brightness (dup-of: 311716)" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lucent> DanaG: I tell you again and again, it's a problem with your hardware and that kernel
<lucent> report it as such.
<DanaG> Lemme try it on another laptop, then.
<DanaG> If it's also broken there, where it's worked in all other versions, then it IS a regression.
<DanaG> I read the fix as this: "Don't use this method to control backlights, because it can be buggy."
<DanaG> Fix should be: don't use it where it's buggy.
<DanaG> What it seems to do now: NEVER use it.
<DanaG> But I will file a new bug on it, then.
<lucent> be nice, people are trying to help
<DanaG> Most of those seem to be about Intrepid-Proposed.
<lucent> bug #313231 has instructions to be followed and report back with more info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313231 in linux "Backlight control doesn't work anymore on thinkpad" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313231
 * DanaG does not have a thinkpad, though.
<DanaG> What he said in that post: "                      @Sebastian -- I think this is very likely duplicate of bug #314119, which was fixed by (and now duplicate of) bug#311716.  Could you test the kernels at the URL below:"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314119 in linux "[intrepid] proposed 2.6.27-11.22 kernel breaks t61 lcd brightness (dup-of: 311716)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311716
<DanaG> ... but for me, the "fixed by" is what broke it!
<DanaG> I guess my case is different enough to warrant a new bug report, then.
<DanaG> Yeah.  anyway, I'll do that tomorrow.
<DanaG> Bedtime for me right now, though.
<DanaG> Sat Jan 17 00:06:15 PST 2009
<DanaG> Ah, a more relevant bug.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I was going to go to bed.  Right.
<DanaG> Anyway, now I know where I'll comment.
<schmidtm> Any chanches that kernel 2.6.29 will make it into Jaunty
<RAOF> It's possible, but why?
<RAOF> I'm not aware of any active discussion about it, but it's not yet FF, and maybe there'll be a lot of difficult-to-backport fixes in .29.
<schmidtm> thx
<RabbitG> hello
<shirish> hi guys, can anybody tell me under which package should I file for sound is not working.
<Volkodav> anybody installed skype on 64 bit box? is it any different from ibex ?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm still having issues with NetworkManager, similar to the ones I reported back in intrepid beta =(
<JediMaster> little different now, I can't edit auto eth0, it's telling me it's read-only
<JediMaster> I used to have /etc/network/interfaces setup for a static ip, and after upgrading to jaunty alpha 3, eth0 doesn't start on boot (oddly eth3 does, which isn't even plugged in)
<JediMaster> so, I've wiped the interfaces file and tried to edit it through networkmanager, and it won't let me change it
<JediMaster> I can however enable eth0, but it then goes on dhcp, and unfortunately I can't assign the correct IP to it via a mac address on the dhcp server (my adsl router)
<JediMaster> so, how the heck do you a) enable eth0 to start on boot b) set a static ip?
<JediMaster> also, I tried with networkmanager --purge remove'd and eth0 didn't start either
<JediMaster> ifup eth0 however works
<JediMaster> so I have a feeling this issue is grater than just networkmanager
<lucent> holy crap, I just got bit by a bug in ext4
<lucent> massive data loss :(
<JediMaster> yes, I had heard about it yesterday
<JediMaster> 0 byte files etc
<JediMaster> =(
<ikonia> not good
<JediMaster> I decided not to convert my 1.5TB of drives over yet!
<ikonia> I won't be touching ext4 for a while as it's only just made it into the kernel
<JediMaster> report it ASAP
<ikonia> I personally don't think it should be in 9.04 yet
<JediMaster> not until it's stable
<lucent> I don
<lucent> I don't have anything to report
<JediMaster> just report what happened
<lucent> it bit, and it's too late to get an idea of what happened
<lucent> I don't even know
<JediMaster> say what errors you got, how files are corrupted etc.
<JediMaster> and what you did
<lucent> JediMaster: look, I just don't know
<JediMaster> is this an upgrade or a new partition?
<lucent> it was a fresh install from jaunty alpha2, non-standard install
<lucent> root-on-ext4-on-lvm
<JediMaster> did the machine crash, or loose power?
<lucent> I don't think so
<lucent> I can't be sure
<lucent> it's on all the time
<JediMaster> weirdness, what makes you think you've got data corruption?
<lucent> apt-get segmentation faults as of this last boot, and I ran memtest86, no errors
<lucent> ran e2fsck and it basically comes up with hundreds of errors
<lucent> "missing ."  "missing .."
<JediMaster> ah ok, that's what you want to report then =)
<lucent> hm, maybe I'll just run ext2 again
<JediMaster> just explain, fresh install of jaunty alpha 2, using ext4 lvm on the root, working ok to start with then after a reboot apt-get segfaults and e2fsck says "missing ." etc...
<lucent> oh that's useless though
<lucent> who would want that
<JediMaster> even if it's not more detailed than that, they need to know that there's an issue
<lucent> it doesn't say anything about why it happened though
<lucent> hm
<lucent> I appreciate you trying to help here
<JediMaster> I'm a developer (PHP) myself, and even something like that is helpful to at least know there's a major issue there
<lucent> it's just annoying because I really don't have a clue what triggered this or how to reproduce the circumstances
<JediMaster> that in itself doesn't matter too much
<lucent> at the moment I can't run firefox or anything either
<JediMaster> in the bug report they may ask you to run commands to debug things and give more info
<JediMaster> ugh, nasty, definately worth reporting then
<lucent> what's the URL for a deb of apt-get ?
<JediMaster> no chance it's a hardware error though?
<JediMaster> like a failed hdd
<lucent> hdd is fine
<JediMaster> let me look it up
<lucent> I think dpkg kind of works, it's worth a try to get apt-get rolling again
<JediMaster> try: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.19ubuntu1_i386.deb; dpkg -i apt_0.7.19ubuntu1_i386.deb
<JediMaster> that's the jaunty one
<lucent> thanks, will try
<JediMaster> don't suppose you could show me the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces please? I'm having some upgrade issues and a fresh copy would be good to see =)
<Volkodav> where did the shared folders go from jaunty ?
 * JediMaster sighs as 3 cockateils fly on his head/shoulders
<lucent> interfaces? there's nothing supposed to be there
<JediMaster> I know, just want to see what is in it
<JediMaster> does it even exist?
<Volkodav> no nvidia yet ?
<JediMaster> yes, I got nvidia working
<lucent> eshattow@zontar:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<lucent> auto lo
<lucent> iface lo inet loopback
<lucent> that's it.
<JediMaster> no iface for eth0?
<JediMaster> ta
<Volkodav> JediMaster how ? I do not see it hardware drivers - did you install manually ?
<JediMaster> yes
<Volkodav> which ones ?
<JediMaster> apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
 * lucent swears shortly
<lucent> JediMaster: the dpkg worked, apt does not
<lucent> apt goes boom
<lucent> core dumped
<JediMaster> then restart X and you'll probably get a message about adding an option to the drivers
<JediMaster> let me look it up
<JediMaster> lucent: bugger, probably a library corrupt somewhere
<Volkodav>  anybody installed skype on 64 bit box? is it any different from ibex ?
<lucent> JediMaster: thanks again for the help and advice
<lucent> JediMaster: I'm getting some sleep, this @$#@%%@ thing can wait
<JediMaster> lol
<JediMaster> tell me about it
<JediMaster> I was up until 4:30am this morning
<JediMaster> (it's 14:12 now)
<JediMaster> only got up an hour ago lol
<Tekno> is there how to for ext3->ext4?
<Tekno> for existing installation
<JediMaster> lucent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040199
<JediMaster> oh and for that matter, Tekno: look at that too
<JediMaster> there's been a lot of data corruption issues
<JediMaster> lucent's fresh install has just blown up with ext4 corruption problems and without any unclean shutdowns/power failiures
<JediMaster> by all means, try it, but expect issues
<JediMaster> in other words, back up everything before moving over to ext4 =)
<AkariChan> nice, jackalope is out
 * AkariChan proceeds to download and try
<JediMaster> suprisingly I've had less issues with jaunty alpha than I had with intrepid beta heh
<AkariChan> really?
<AkariChan> I’ll try it on sun vm first
<Tekno> "perhaps ext4 decides that a zeroed file is more "consistent"."
<JediMaster> lmao
<Tekno> btw
<Tekno> after intrepid->jaunty upgrade
<Tekno> i have this text during boot process: init: unable to execute /usr/sbin/kernel-helper for last-good-boot
<Tekno> what does it mean?
<JediMaster> I think that's the program that says that the last boot loaded and shutdown ok without issues, like windows' last known good configuration
<Tekno> I want to disable it
<AkariChan> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AkariChan> and disable that option.
<Tekno> there is no such option
<Tekno> and neither anything in /boot/last-good-boot
<ryanakca> While installing Jaunty, I get errors that some .debs are corrupt, and that it fails to download them. Is it trying to ``download'' them from the CD? If so, can I have it download the corrupt ones from the web, since I have the network setup?
<JediMaster> anyone else having this read-only issue with network manager?
<volkodav> hmm - it tells me nvidia drivers installed but nvidia-settings does not see them
<volkodav> glxinfo crashes too ?
<volkodav> is this a diff version of nvidia-settings maybe
<volkodav> well it looks like it installed 180 but nvidia-settings is 177.78
<JediMaster> have you rebooted?
<volkodav> yeah
 * JediMaster gives up with network-manager and --purge remove's it
<volkodav> I even tried my conf from ibex
<volkodav> still no go
<volkodav> I'll try another reboot though
<JediMaster> pfft, I've had major issues with getting network-manager to set a static ip address ever since intrepid beta, and it still doesn't work. So, back to /etc/network/interfaces it is
<JediMaster> my bug report from august has nearly 100 comments on it, and it's still not sorted
<volkodav> still same shit
<volkodav> gnome will not remember session
<JediMaster> bug reports =)
<volkodav> nvidia-setting does not see the drivers asks to nvidia-xconfig
<volkodav> yeah
<volkodav> will post a couple
<JediMaster> good good =)
<volkodav> think will get more thyen that by the end of the day
<volkodav> compiz won't kick in- it has all to do with nvidia I think
<JediMaster> I've had no issues after installing nvidia-glx-180 and adding the config line to xorg to get it to actually load
<JediMaster> even auto-detected my 37" TV's 1360x768 res
<volkodav> you mean the line nvidia ?
<JediMaster> no, there's a line you need to add to get it to start at all for me
<volkodav> I have same res matter of fact on 32"
<volkodav> which one ?
<JediMaster> Option "ignoreABI" "True"
<JediMaster> in the "ServerFlags" section
<volkodav> lemme check mine see what's up
<JediMaster> make sure the driver is set to nvidia of course
<volkodav> it is
<JediMaster> volkodav: http://pastebin.com/d52aee105
<JediMaster> that's all I have
<JediMaster> "dontzap" is to allow the ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<volkodav> I'll try yours now - do you have nvidia-settings working toio ?
<JediMaster> not tried, let me have a go
<JediMaster> yes
<JediMaster> it says 180.22
<volkodav> see
<volkodav> mine says 177.8
<volkodav> you mean the driver or nvidia-settings version ?
<JediMaster> driver
<JediMaster> first page that opens in nvidia-settings
<JediMaster> NVIDIA Driver Version: 180.22
<volkodav> yeah I have same driver
<volkodav> what is the version of nvidia-settings you have ?
<JediMaster> where does it say?
<JediMaster> apt-cache show nvidia-settings says 177.78
<volkodav> same here
<volkodav> well i put your config in - reboot
<JediMaster> but does it really matter? the driver appears to be working fine as does nvidia-settings
<JediMaster> kk
<volkodav> well not mine yet
<volkodav> brb
<JediMaster> so?
<volkodav> now it works all good with your config
<JediMaster> yay =)
<volkodav> volkodav@Jaunty-64:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<volkodav> direct rendering: Yes
<volkodav>     GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<JediMaster> when I started X up after the upgrade it had uninstalled nvidia-glx from intrepid
<volkodav> compiz kikcked in too
<volkodav> well I did a fresh install
<JediMaster> it came up saying do I want the generic config, so I said yes, then just installed nvidia-glx-180, added the driver "nvidia" line and that abi line and restarted X
<volkodav> could not upgrade from ibex
<JediMaster> however, the generic config didn't even try to load nv
<JediMaster> it loaded the vesa driver
<volkodav> I heard nv is not that great on 10.6 xorg yet
<volkodav> will try to install skype
<volkodav> see what's up with all these 32 bit libs
<JediMaster> you running 64bit version of jaunty then?
<volkodav> yes
<JediMaster> any reason?
<volkodav> can not see medibuntu for jaunty yet
<JediMaster> I got 2GB ram in this machine, so have no use for 64bit version yet
<volkodav> reason is as simple as it may get - I run 64 bit OS on a 64 bit box
<volkodav> hehe
 * JediMaster ponders why snort is running
<volkodav> skype is the only POS that still in 32 bit world
<volkodav> the rest works great
<volkodav> I even got the barry to work on 64 bit
<volkodav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<volkodav> no jaunty here yet
<volkodav> I guess
<JediMaster> I just compile my own mplayer
<JediMaster> doesn't take long
<volkodav> the one in repos crashes big time
<volkodav> I use xine-ui
<JediMaster> tried XBMC?
<volkodav> nope
<volkodav> any good ?
<JediMaster> best interface I've ever found for a media center
<volkodav> hmm
<JediMaster> I used to run it on my chipped Xbox original =)
<JediMaster> and now they have an ubuntu version
<zniavre> hello im looking for someone who experienced libv4/2.6.27l issues with hardware as tunertv (annalogic) and xawtv ?it is now ok ?
<JediMaster> not tried it in jaunty yet though
<volkodav> apt-cache search does not bring any
<JediMaster> yeah, it's an external one
<volkodav> link ?
<JediMaster> try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XBMC
<volkodav> well skype crashes   Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<volkodav> POS
<JediMaster> sweet, it works nicely in jaunty
<volkodav> thanks
<JediMaster> playing 720p x264 files with AAC audio
<JediMaster> want the repos for sources.list?
<volkodav> yeah - why not
<JediMaster> it's a hardy one, but appears to work in jaunty lol: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<volkodav> ok
<JediMaster> volkodav: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-intrepid/ubuntu intrepid main
<JediMaster> that's the intrepid one
<JediMaster> just upgrading to that =)
<volkodav> ok
<volkodav> gpg error though
<volkodav> have the key ?
<volkodav> intrepid medibuntu works too
<volkodav> trying skype from their repo
<volkodav> same crash
 * volkodav installing xbmc
<volkodav> it is nice \
<maverick340> cant seem to find instruction to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04alpha3 ?
<maverick340> any help ?
<volkodav> http://pastie.org/363301 <== I am getting this on skype on 64 bit jaunty ? any success with this sucker anybody ?
<maverick340> sorry got it
<maverick340> update-manager -d
<volkodav> nvidia runs hotter under new drivers too
<volkodav> 5-7 degrees higher
<mnemo> will jaunty ship with .28 or .19 kernel??
<mnemo> .29 I mean
<Tekno> who knows
<Tekno> .29 is not stable yet
<charlie-tca> I'm showing in .28-4 in 64-bit
<mnemo> yeah jaunty currently has 2.6.28-4-generic
<mnemo> but I wonder if they will change it again before shipping
<mnemo> i mean .29 is rc2 right now
<Tekno> o_O
<volkodav> where is shared Folders in jaunty ?
<volkodav> gone?
<volkodav> with the wind ?
<volkodav>  /etc/init.d/samba restart does not work in jaunty ?
<charlie-tca> Is gedit preference setup date & time plugin broken in jaunty?
<Sloshy> i know that there's kdenlive 0.7 packages for Jaunty, but will they be upgraded to 0.7.1 before jaunty is launched?
<Sloshy> i mean it fixes some bugs and adds a feature or two, so i don't really know why not
<DanaG> Aah, added my comments on a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bsdgroup> hello I have question about partitioning disk, every time when I chose ext4 (ubuntu 9.04) and when I partition disk, after reading it again it says ext3, so is this a bug or??? what can be the problem?
<bsdgroup> anyone?
<ToHellWithGA> is alpha 3 a little better than alpha 2?
<ToHellWithGA> i tried to install alpha 2 on two machines and neither made it past the login screen (graphically at least)
<hggdh> ToHellWithGA, it should be more stable
<hggdh> or not... lots of updates from A2 to A3
<ToHellWithGA> if i can log in i'll use is :)
<ToHellWithGA> stability isn't so important to me as the ability to use the thing enough to report bugs
<derekS> hey guys. i am using latest jaunty and it seems pulse audio volumes are really low, lower than when I used alsa. I checked the volume controls and everything seems maxed
<derekS> suggestions?
<DanaG> damn gnome-panel.... changing screen resolution royally breaks my panel layout.
<DanaG> argh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/36189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 36189 in gnome-panel "Applets do not scale well with changing resolution" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<user___> hi, i cant seem to find a gui way to modify network settings. fields are greyed out and there is no unlock button. what am i missing?
<charlie-tca> Is that the current jaunty?
<user___> yes a3
<charlie-tca> I use static ip's and had to hit add instead of edit in the network manager
<user___> its a vbox guest, and i'd like to modify the ipv4 settings
<user___> ok, testing
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I could not change eth0, so I added a new connections
<charlie-tca> It connected really slow a few times, but now seems to be working
<nbeebo> when about will jaunty be stable?
<gompa> hi i just installed ubuntu 9.04 it worked ok but i keep getting ata1 comreset faild it boots after a wile but my sata disk is not visible
<user___> nbeebo: google: jaunty release schedule
<Splex> I have many source directories i want to run 'make clean' in, any idea how i would go about this with one command?
<nbeebo> about february 20 i guess
<user___> Splex: maybe (!) find? | man find has good examples at the end of the man page
<Splex> user___, i tried this: 'find -maxdepth 1 -type d | while read dir; do cd $dir; make clean; cd ..; done' but it didn't work... i will take a look at the man as you suggest
<DanaG> find has a -exec parameter you fcan use.
<DanaG> can use.
<gompa> are there jaunty nvidea drivers already ?
<user___> gompa: the release notes of a3 might have info on this
<gompa> where do i find them ?(could only find aplha 2 on some unoficial servers)
<user___> gompa: no patronizing intended, but i am sure you can find them on your own, google? :-)
<gompa> yeah only unofficial ?
<gompa> ah no srry some pages further
<user___> gompa: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=jaunty+alpha+3+release+notes , first hit 16 hours ago
<gompa> hmm :P
<gompa> i searched on ubuntu 9.04 alpha 3
<gompa> :P
<user___> gompa: dont take it personal, please, i am nonnative ;-)
<Volkodav> evolution will only run one message at a time on filter rules ?
<Volkodav> had to highlight them all to run the filter - sucker it is
<Volkodav> how do I restart samba darn it /etc/init.d/samba restart does not work ?
<marijus> hello, i compiled 2.6.29-rc2 kernel with kms support and use latest xorg and intel on jaunty a.t.m. But i get a corrupted screen instead of GDM. KMS seems to work tho... anyone want to help?
<phzero> marijus, i read soemthing in the release notes about the flgrx and nvidia drivers not working... you have to use ati or nv in the meantime instead... if youre using flgrx or nvidia that is
<phzero> and there are issues the the intel 845 too i think
<marijus> phzero: i use intel i915
<phzero> ah i dunno then
<phzero> ive got an intel 945gm here
<marijus> did you try KMS?
<phzero> i mean gdm works for me... i dont even know what kms is xD
<marijus> kms  = kernelmodesetting
<phzero> still dunno what that is :S im a bit of a noob as far as pre-release testers go
<phzero> oh btw, is anyone here using xubuntu jaunty and getting an ubuntu splash screen even without ubuntu-desktop installed?
<charlie-tca> phzero: Do you mean you usplash is orange instead of blue?
<phzero> yep
<phzero> and says ubuntu instead of xubuntu etc
<charlie-tca> weird! I had that until last week. It should be fixed in alpha3
<pHzero> oh right... i only just installed
<pHzero> about 20 mins ago
<charlie-tca> so it isn't fixed?
<pHzero> apparently not :(
<charlie-tca> Which image did you install from?
<pHzero> current daily
<charlie-tca> live alternate?
<pHzero> its complicated
<charlie-tca> desktop or alternate?
<pHzero> alternate... sorta
<charlie-tca> maybe the "sorta" is why the usplash is wrong
<charlie-tca> I ran all the images and did not see it
<pHzero> this computer doesnt boot from cd so i put the cd image on my web server and ran the net install, using my web server as the mirror to download from
<pHzero> *extracted the cd image to my web server
<charlie-tca> still should have been right, then, unless it installed gnome first
<pHzero> nope, i installed basic command line, then sudo aptitude installed xubuntu-desktop
<pHzero> oooh wait... theres a kernel upgrade
<pHzero> maybe thatll fix it
<charlie-tca> okay, I'll see if I can find what is wrong, then. Must be the net install doing it.
<pHzero> wait a min... i'll see if the kernel upgrade fixes it
<charlie-tca> Okay, but I don't think it will. More likely, we don't have that package updated
<pHzero> actually it doesnt really matter anyway - i just wanted to know so i knew whether to file a bug report. i dont reallly care what splash screen i have
<charlie-tca> I care about it being wrong. I'll have to check the package and find out what happened.
<pHzero> nah dont worry - as you said, its probably my fault for doing a really complex install xD
<charlie-tca> Well, thanks for letting me know!
<Volkodav> is there a repo for xfce 4.6 beta ?
<charlie-tca> I think beta1 is in ppa
<Volkodav> beta 2 is out for a while
<Volkodav> charlie-tca have a link to ppa by any chance ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, and beta 3 just came out
<Volkodav> getting close enough
<charlie-tca> Let me see
<charlie-tca> Yeah, hopefully beta3 will be in Jaunty soon
<charlie-tca> beta 1 is in  ~xubuntu-dev
<charlie-tca> on launchpad
<Volkodav> ok thanks
<Volkodav> will the itrepid repo for xfce 4.6 work for jaunty you think ?
<zniavre> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<zniavre> can i try nouveau driver for nvidia fx5500 and hope for 3d?
<zniavre> Any 3D functionality that might exist is still unsupported, do not ask for instructions to try it.>< sorry i will do not ask anymore
<DanaG> My biggest-deal bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lymeca> So I've got everything updated and I'm trying to run fglrx with my Mobility HD 2600
<lymeca> but it fails with this error:
<DanaG> I've been having fglrx issues myself.   I had to lock the X server and libdrm2 at the Intrepid versions, but even then, I can only use fglrx 8.543.  All newer ones give kernel panic.
<lymeca> http://pastebin.ca/1311166
<lymeca> DanaG: I don't get kernel panics thank heavens
<DanaG> HD2600 is R500, right?  You may be able to use the 'radeon' or 'radeonhd' drivers.
<lymeca> (EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2)
<lymeca> Nope, anything "HD" is either r600 or r700
<lymeca> no 3-D support yet unless I use fglrx
<DanaG> I have HD3650; that's RV635.
<lymeca> Yeah
<DanaG> I had to downgrade xserver-xorg-core and libdrm2.
<lymeca> HD 2xxx and HD 3xxx are r600
<lymeca> hmm
<DanaG> ... and other stuff.  It was a bit of a pain.
<DanaG> I essentially have both Intrepid and Jaunty repos defined for everything.
 * lymeca vibes on thoughts of a world with libre ATI drivers
<Volkodav> I can't get samba shares to be senn on the network
<Volkodav> hardy is all good but jaunty and ibex are a bitch
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-18
<ruffles> hi
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Okay, so that makes TWO laptops that now have broken brightness control with the latest kernel.
<DanaG> I'd like to say, that's a rather big regression.
<DanaG> s/big/BIG/
<fosco__> jaunty has 2.6.28-3.4 kernel
<fosco__> does it still hapening?
<hggdh> fosco_, current kernel is 2.6.28-4.10
<hggdh> post alpha3 is 2.6.28-4.11
<fosco__> so i need an upgrade :)
<Volkodav> how come evolution filters only work on folders and not subfolders ?
<DanaG> But anyway, yes, the .28 is broken just like the .26.
 * x1250 wonders how many bug reports are not being reported because of apport bug 314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<ryanakca> Could someone provide me with some inspiration as to the source of my defective Jaunty (Kubuntu, current daily, alternative, i386) CD? The md5sums of the downloaded image and the server image match, and the md5sum of the local image and the burned image match according to k3b. I've tried burning it three times across two CDs, but it fails every time I put it through verify CD on its boot menu. Any ideas as to the source of the problem?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922 -- argh, it frustrates me that this is not getting any sort of response.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/315922/+text)
<x1250> ryanakca, maybe you could try burning at a very low speed?
<charlie-tca> Is that the same as bug 314212 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<charlie-tca> Nevermind, DanaG . I see the bot made a mistake
<DanaG> =P
<x1250> launchpad is really slow. They should fix that :/
 * charlie-tca nods in agreement
<x1250> maybe the PPA's are slowing down the server? (compilation, etc)
<DanaG> What I meant by "not any response" was that nobody had responded to my comments.
<x1250> DanaG, I hadn't read your message :P
<CarlFK> ryanakca: boot the .iso in qemu, run the 'check disk'
<CarlFK> if that fails, I bet the md5's are wrong
<DanaG> That bug really is rather irritating -- it means my battery life goes down the drain.
<kole> hi
 * kole finally hears and echo
<kole> wow... big empty room
<DanaG> ugh, wtf.... I just randomly flipped through a bunch of windows.
<legodude> any mods in here?
<rww> legodude: do you mean "mods" as in "channel operators"?
<legodude> yup
<legodude> actually, looking for someone for #kubuntu
<tritium> legodude: what do you need?
<rww> legodude: ask in #ubuntu-ops or, if it's an emergency, type "!ops" in the #kubuntu channel.
<legodude> thanks
<legodude> thanks
<kole> sooooooo
<kole> if i upgrade to the alpha.... will it break my laptop?
<tritium> kole: see the topic
<kole> it was a joke mate :P
<kole> so when it actually goes to beta and i get it.... what will be some of the big improvements?
<rww> kole: new versions of GNOME, KDE, and other programs, as always. Developers are also working on decreasing boot times, and various other things.
<kole> new gnome.... hmmmm
<kole> what about new packages.... i CRAVE open office 3
<rww> Oh, yeah, Jaunty has that too :)
<kole> yay!
<kole> hows the new gnome look?
<kole> got any screenshots?
<rww> kole: the same as the old gnome ;)
<kole> dang
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922 -- big bug for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tritium> kole: each release always has a new gnome
<kole> whats the diff between the new gnome and my old gnome?
<tritium> kole: gnome.org details that kind of thing
<DanaG> The new volume control sucks rather horribly, for one.
<rww> DanaG: Seconded. Damn thing had me thinking my sound was broken until I installed a better one >.>
<DanaG> Every time I boot, my onboard audio device's PCM slider is muted.
<Volkodav> I do not like it neither
<Volkodav> mine is muted every other time
<Volkodav> is there a bug with skype posted yet ?
<DanaG> They say the new volume control "supersedes pavucontrol" -- I call it bull.
<DanaG> Can you move streams to networked devices?  Nope.
<DanaG> Can you move different apps to different devices?  Nope.
<DanaG> Can you control per-channel volumes?  Nope.
<lucent> x1250: lol @ 314212, it's so horrible
<lucent> x1250: I think it's ipv6 related
<hggdh> bug 314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work [2.6.28-4.10 also affected]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Oh yay, another laptop this breaks.
<DanaG> That thing in brackets is my change to the title; I didn't want to significantly alter the original post.
<DanaG> Looks like something is fundamentally broken.
<DanaG> Pleeeeeease take a look into this, anyone who is in a developer position!
<DanaG> "risk of regressions" in the other bug report I linked to.....
<DanaG> risk?  Damn straight.  I count 3 of 3 laptops here that have brightness control broken by that patch.
<DanaG> Some "fix" -- hah!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311716 -- they fixed this... and those broke all non-thinkpad laptops.  Lovely.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311716 in linux "The slider brightness Applet has value inverted after the last update (2.6.27-11)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<DanaG> That rather irritates me -- that, and the lack of response on the "brightness [entirely] broken" bug.
<DanaG> Now, I'm not about to go raving mad about it, but I rather do feel like "mumbling and grumbling" about it.
<DanaG> Grr.
<Alexia_Death> DanaG: debug it then?
 * Alexia_Death finds that the best way to fix a bug is to find out exactly what it is and then feed to developers.
<naught101> is it just me, or is it not possible to install amarok from the jaunty repos at the moment?
<DanaG> Debug it?  Well, I know which marked changeset broke things.
<Alexia_Death> naught101: installable for me... I cant install kmail tho
<user___> wow, just killed a tightvncserver host instance and now cant start the gnome-console program
<naught101> hrmm... maybe a medibuntu issue...
<user___> why is sshd not started automatically after reboot?
<mnemo> user___: exposing a minimal attack surface makes ubuntu more secure by default.. many people never use sshd... and it
<mnemo> 's easy to install
<user___> mnemo: understandable, i have installed it manually though
<mnemo> yeah me too, first thing I do on any ubuntu installation
<user___> mnemo: but still the miminite attack vector thought holds validso to protect users who accidently installed openssh-server?
<mnemo> user___: i think so... I mean just think about the ssh key generation bug last spring... many people who just use gnome games (and never sshd) or whatever they were never exposed to this bug... of course you can still install it but..
<boris-> hello
<boris-> i'm asking will ubuntu most certainly break my system in bad ways or will it be able to hold on with my comp for 3 months till it's released ?
<x1250> boris-, who knows. No one sees the future :P
<boris-> well is it really "in alpha" in terms of functionality or is it usable ?
<boris-> can you install fglrx on it ?
<x1250> boris-, you can't
<boris-> are you using it ?
<x1250> fglrx? nope.
<boris-> 9.04
<boris-> ?
<x1250> sure.
<Amaranth> There is no fglrx for 2.6.28 ye?
<Amaranth> yet*
<boris-> what graphics card have you got ?
<boris-> dont know, been on windoze for a long time
<Amaranth> I've got Intel and nVidia
<x1250> boris-, x1400 working with xserver-xorg-video-ati
<x1250> boris-, I guess you'd better try intrepid. Jaunty may give you big headaches, really.
<boris-> well it does have ext 4
<charlie-tca> Amaranth: I don't think there is
<x1250> boris-, check this bug
<x1250> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<boris-> wont load
<boris-> what does it say ?
<boris-> ah loaded
<tgpraveen123> so an yone here
<tgpraveen123> using alpha 3
<fosco__> yep
<tgpraveen123> does the notifications in that work as shown in the mockup video on mark's site
<tgpraveen123> is it that good looking ? does it work wih empathy?
<x1250> tgpraveen123, nope
<fosco__> no, it works, but not so nice
<tgpraveen123> x1250: :-( why what is the problem
<x1250> tgpraveen123, notifications are not like that yet.
<tgpraveen123> does it work with empathy?which all apps does it work with currently?
<fosco__> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/SXJH3xzoZMI/AAAAAAAABQk/wbot6Ak-Ec4/s1600-h/notificaciones_jaunty.jpg <- notifications look in alpha3
<fosco__> any app supporting libnotify will use it
<fosco__> I still trying to activate nvidia restricted driver with no luck
 * charlie-tca did not know restricted drivers for ati and nvidia were supported already
<tgpraveen123> fosco_ the restricted drivers are not supported
<tgpraveen123> read the release notes
<fosco__> yes I know it
<tgpraveen123> nvidia team are working on it the whole new xserver is causing probs
<fosco__> but there is a way, always :)
<fosco__> just trying to find it
<x1250> fosco__, try Option "IgnoreABI" "True" in Section "ServerFlags". Makes nvidia works.
<x1250> work*
<fosco__> restarting, let's see
<tgpraveen123> so ppl lets summarise what all new features we know are coming in 9.04 shall we
<tgpraveen123> ext4 support faster bootup
<tgpraveen123> new notifications
<tgpraveen123> what else
<x1250> tgpraveen123, new bugs
<tgpraveen123> new sound settings menu
<x1250> new versions for almost every package. I don't know what else. Try searchng launchpad.net or ubuntuforums.org
<tgpraveen123> x1250: yeah ofcourse that is always part of the package ;-)
<tgpraveen123> yeah oo3 finally in
<tgpraveen123> anyne knws if empathy will be default client in 9.04?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is trying to put xfce4.6 !
<x1250> tgpraveen123, I don't think so
<tgpraveen123> x1250: why do u say so?
<x1250> tgpraveen123, because pidgin is far more mature, and has more features.
<tgpraveen123> x1250: could u tell me what features pidgin has that empathy does not?
<x1250> tgpraveen123, research for yourself.
<tgpraveen123> well i think there are none so thats why asking for ur opinion
<tgpraveen123> empathy currently has video/ voice support for jingle,sip,gtalk
<x1250> tgpraveen123, if it is default or not, is not my call. Try opening a bug report, or post in the forums.
<tgpraveen123> k.peace
<charlie-tca> Does empathy support evolution?
<tgpraveen123> charlie-tca: support it in what way?
<tgpraveen123> pls elaborate
<charlie-tca> pidgin will interface with evolution data server and addres book
<charlie-tca> For a distro that relies on evolution, that counts heavy
<tgpraveen123> am not sure but i did rea about a blueprint in ubuntu-telepathy team that will use telepathy to do this very thing and its status was approved
<SwedeMike> hm, so, I have a Thinkpad X200. Everything looks great with 9.04, apart from the fact that playback with mplayer is kind of jerky, which I didn't see with 8.10. This even while top doesn't show CPU being pegged (not even close). Any ideas? I'm having a hard time coming up with a good symptom description for this problem...
<SwedeMike> it's especially noticable when I do skipping with "arrow up" for instance
<SwedeMike> takes 1-2 seconds before video starts flowing again
<charlie-tca> I think it is reported as jerky video already
<hfsplus> Hey, I'm having an odd issue.  With NetworkManager, my wireless doesn't work at all in jaunty (ath9k driver), but with wicd, it works just fine.  Is this something I ought to file a bug on, or something of that sort?  I'm kind of clueless as to *why* this is, however.
<user___> hfsplus: networkmanager seems to be broken generally. expect a package upgrade very soon
<user___> i am using ifconfig instead of nm right now..
<hfsplus> user___: ahh okay.  I have similar issues in 8.10 except my ath9k wireless doesn't work at *all*, so i'm basically stuck with 9.04 if I want to run ubuntu at all :)
<isaac> uhm, just upgraded to jaunty and the computer hangs launching either kde or gnome, works fine with other wms such as blackbox
<isaac> i'd say it's related to xrandr or something like that
<isaac> i have an intel 945 graphics card
<isaac> is it a known problem?
<crdlb> you could test that hypothesis by changing your resolution with xrandr while in blackbox
<isaac> yeah, i was going to do that
<crdlb> gnome and kde might both be starting a GL composite manager by default
<isaac> yeah, i guess that might be the problem
<crdlb> compiz and kwin
<isaac> instead of the xrandr thing
<isaac> gonna remove compiz-core and try again
<isaac> it was definitely the composite thing
<isaac> it works fine without compiz
<crdlb> I think jaunty has some rather new intel stuff in now
<isaac> yeah, i have been having a look and there are loads of reports about problems with intel cards
<isaac> well, i'll live without compiz for a while
<isaac> uhm, launchpad seems dead
<fosco__> yes
<ToHellWithGA> isaac: it was taking forever earlier
<Ienorand> Is it possible to upgrade directly to 9.04 from 7.10 or would one have to go the long way round there??
<pwnguin> Ienorand: i think there's a few extra scripts on dist-upgrade you'd miss
<pwnguin> there's an LTS to LTS tool, but it wont help you ant
<pwnguin> any
<Ienorand> pwnguin: okay, so I'd need to go step-wise then...
<Ienorand> pwnguin: By the way, could I ask you: Are gnome-bugs normally very slow to be confirmed? (I've got this enhancement bug/idea that's been lying unconfirmed since april 2008...)
<__dean__> hellp
<Ienorand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__dean__> The cal program displays the week with Saturday as the first day instead of Sunday
<__dean__> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ienorand> __dean__: Ah, there should definitely be a setting somewhere for that... I don't have it in front of me atm, have you checked though preferences?
<__dean__> Is it "Language Support"
<__dean__> I only have English installed
<user___> __dean__: have you enabled anything jewish? location, keyboard, etc?
<__dean__> No, I have USA Central Time as location and dvorak keyboard
<hggdh> user___, on the Jewish calendar Saturday is the last day of the week
<hggdh> __dean__, try running 'env LC_ALL=en_US.UTF8 cal'
<hggdh> set | grep LC
<hggdh> damn, wrong window
<__dean__> That works
<hggdh> now run set | grep LC
<hggdh> and pastebin the result
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<__dean__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106577/
<hggdh> heh. not much there ;-)
<hggdh> please run 'locale' & pastebin the result
<__dean__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106579/
<hggdh> yes, this is it
<hggdh> your LANG is set as C
<__dean__> Oh I found the bug report on debian's site
<__dean__> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=327025
<ubottu> Debian bug 327025 in locales "C locale has bad default for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY" [Normal,Closed]
<hggdh> this is old...
<hggdh> __dean__, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<__dean__> 9.10
<x1250> you must be the only one :D
<__dean__> sorry 9.04
<__dean__> "Jaunty Jackalope"
<hggdh> I can repeat it for LANG=C. Weird... regression?
<hggdh> __dean__, can you please open a bug on launchpad for that?
<hggdh> (or I can do it, if you do not feel confortable)
<__dean__> OK
<__dean__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/318507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318507 in ubuntu "Wrong first day of week for "C" locale" [Undecided,New]
<maco> hi guys
<maco> can anyone reproduce the following?
<maco> 1. if a vpn connection fails in network manager, the NetworkManager service crashes
<maco> 2. hitting alt+f2 *both* opens a run dialog *and* goes to tty2 as if ctrl+alt+f2 had been hit
<hggdh> maco, I cannot reproduce (2); I cannot test (1), sorry
<x1250> cannot confirm 2, can't test 1 also.
<maco> darn
<maco> i could do both twice :P
<Volkodav> anybody has problem installing googleearth-package ?
<x1250> just installed it, no problems here (didn't use it though)
<DanaG> My biggest bugs:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work [2.6.28-4.10 also affected]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> I am also using ext4 for root and for home, and I have auto-backup in place (one of thise things people know they should do, but often don't do).
<DanaG> Backup drive is ext3.
<fosco__> ext4 performance is amazing, hope it has no bugs
<DanaG> (7:15:33 AM) x1250: boris-, check this bug
<DanaG> (7:15:41 AM) x1250: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<DanaG> (7:15:47 AM) ubottu: Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> Just make sure to have backups in place, at least of the most critical files.
<dmajnem2_> where can I get the latest ubuntu iso?
<fosco__> dmajnem2_: jaunty?
<fosco__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<dmajnem2_> fosco__: does alpha 3 get updated packages?
<dmajnem2_> I don't know the ubuntu release system, I am more familiar with the debian system
<fosco__> yes
<dmajnem2_> my goal is to find the closest thing to debian sid
<fosco__> try intrepid
<dmajnem2_> fosco__: isn't intrepid stable?
<fosco__> intrepid = ubuntu 8.10 (stable)
<x1250> I guess jaunty is a mix very much like sid + experimental
<dmajnem2_> sid is the same thing as debian unstable
<fosco__> jaunty = ubuntu 9.04 (develop)
<dmajnem2_> sid is always the latest debian packages
<dmajnem2_> so jaunty is the latest release
<fosco__> jaunty is not released yet
<dmajnem2_> fosco__: well, its alpha release
<x1250> dmajnem2_, try jaunty, if you're used to sid, jaunty will not be much different, just a little more bumpy I guess.
<||cw2> I just installed 8.10 in a vmware guest, then upgraded it to 9.04, once X loads I only gte a blank screen and can't switch to a text console.  booted it single user and installed ssh, I can ssh to it, no cpu or disk usage going on, X logs seem normal too
<x1250> ||cw2, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Melik> anyone know why my sound is always muted when i restart my computer?
<Melik> or at least anyone else experiencing something similiar?
<x1250> kown bug, there is info about it on ubuntuforums.org and launchpad.net
<DanaG> linky?
<DanaG> I'm getting the same thing -- PCM starts out muted.
<DanaG> And the volume slider doesn't control the PCM slider!
<charlie-tca> Melik: bug in jaunty
<DanaG> .... link?
<Melik> mine the PCM and Master starts out muted
<Melik> allright thanks guys
<x1250> DanaG, there is some discussion in here (I don't know if it is the thread I remember looking at, don't know if the bug report is there either): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041622
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is filed, but it seems to common and often
<x1250> IIRC it was, but I can't find it. It would be a very strange dream, if it was a dream :)
<Melik> x1250, also i experience a dev error at start up
<Melik> something like mknod failed for /dev/pktcdvd/control
<Melik> know anything about that?
<x1250> Melik, no idea about that, sorry
<dean> help
<dean> sorry
<dean> never mind
<x1250> DanaG, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/316430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316430 in alsa-utils "[Jaunty] Sound channels are muted after reboot" [Low,Fix committed]
<DanaG> x1250: thanks.
<||cw2> reconfig didn't help
<||cw2> nor hurt, i guess
<toresbe> Damnit.
<toresbe> Upgrading to jaunty on my work machine completely hosed X.
<toresbe> nvidia doesn't work, nv doesn't work, not even vesa
<x1250> toresbe, use sudo dpkg-reconfgure -phigh xserver-xorg, and retry. For problems, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * scizzo- would have pointed to the testing site actually saying that there is a problem with those drivers.. :)
<fosco__> x1250: finally i succeeded installing nvidia restricted drivers :)
<toresbe> x1250: I ended up having to powercycle the system. That worked.
<x1250> scizzo-, what are you talking about?
<x1250> fosco__, good :D
<fosco__> now compiz is working great in my jaunty desktop
<scizzo-> x1250: the problem with nvidia drivers in the xorg stuff
<zniavre> fosco can i,ask wich drivers and how did you make ?
<fosco__> zniavre: i've used nvidia-glx-180
<fosco__> from repos
<x1250> scizzo-, nvidia drivers do work, with some hand work.
<scizzo-> x1250: well yes
<scizzo-> o well
<zniavre> when i try it want to uninstall all xorg stuff
<fosco__> zniavre: that was with an early version, alpha3 works ok
<zniavre> mmm im with alpha3  i guess it's may be cause i hav to use 173.xx ?
<fosco__> not sure, i've only tryed 180
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx 8.543 with Intrepid X server.
 * x1250 is using x86-video-ati with 3D hardware acceleration. Do that nv! >:)
 * DanaG has RV635.
<fosco__> the power of open source :)
<DanaG> I just wish ATI had at least thought this way:
<DanaG> "Oh hey, we haven't completed cleaning out the specs for 3D on R600, but here's how to at least put the thing in low-power mode so your battery life doesn't go to shit."
<jussi01> !ohmy | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<DanaG> ah.
<fosco__> :)
<zniavre> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Skiessi> how do I make ext3 partition ext4?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-18
<IdleOne> I am very unhappy with the state of xchat :(
<IdleOne> channel hilighting is all messed up
<crimsun> apt-get source xchat, hack away, submit patches
<IdleOne> crimsun: I don't code, sadly but maybe I need to learn
<bjsnider> yeah, just to improve xchat
<IdleOne> heh why not lol
<IdleOne> the last update to xchat made it basically unusable for me. I can't keep track of channels properly anymore
<bjsnider> which one are you using? there's xchat and xchat-gnbome
<IdleOne> xchat
<IdleOne> not gnome.
<bjsnider> what's the problem with it?
<IdleOne> the channel tabs highlight on msg. normally after I click it the tab goes from red to grey. Now it stays red so I don't see when a msg was sent to channel. granted in a busy channel it is useless but in quiet channels I can see when a msg was sent
<bjsnider> doesn't do that here
<bjsnider> but i'm using karmic
<IdleOne> yeah on lucid
<IdleOne> was fine until yesterday
<bjsnider> you mean there are updates and changes to schat?
<bjsnider> this will be the first i've heard of it
<IdleOne> apperently
<bjsnider> i thought it was a dead project
<IdleOne> well someone must of updated something
<IdleOne> and broke the channel highlight for me at least
<bjsnider> !info xchat lucid
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<bjsnider> !info xchat karmic
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<bjsnider> both are 2.8.6-4
<bjsnider> same upstream version
<bjsnider> the ubuntu packager broke it
<IdleOne> yes but ubuntu2 in karmic
<IdleOne> and ubuntu4 in lucid
<IdleOne> so something changed
<bjsnider> check the changelog
<bjsnider> find the guy who released it and tell him he's buggered it up
<IdleOne> where do I check the changelog?
<IdleOne> LP
<crimsun> zless /usr/share/doc/xchat/changelog.Debian.gz
<crimsun> or
<crimsun> aptitude changelog xchat
<crimsun> or
<crimsun> (yes, LP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat)
<IdleOne> oh seriously? I didn't know aptitude did changelogs
<bjsnider> !info xchat hardy
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<bjsnider> ok, there has been a patch-level release in 2 years
<bjsnider> so iguess it isn't completely dead
<bjsnider> but it ain't exactly the linux kernel
<IdleOne> recent changes were updates to support ircd seven
<crimsun> try https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/xchat/lucid for revision summaries
<bjsnider> the ubuntu packager shouldn't be doing anything but changing the build scripts and if he is adding support for something, it is in a patch. so maybe the patch is buggy
<IdleOne> this was latest patch * debian/patches/99_fix_implicit_declaration.dpatch: Fix "implicitly converted
<IdleOne>     to pointer at ignoregui.c:192" error in amd64 and ia64 builds. Patch taken
<IdleOne>     from opensuse.
<IdleOne> I don't know what that means exactly or if it would even affect me ( 32 bit here )
<IdleOne> but this started on the 15th. same day as that update
<bjsnider> this information should be going to the developer through what we call a "bug"
<bjsnider> if you submit a bug on xchat this guy will get the bug report because his email address is in the control file
<IdleOne> already emailed fabricesp@ubuntu.com about it and I did submit a bug earlier today
<bjsnider> so do that thing
<bjsnider> coolio
<IdleOne> so basically I was just complaining earlier :)
<IdleOne> but I learned about aptitude changelog package :) thanks crimsun
<bjsnider> you submitted a bug on xchat and not xchat-gnome right?
<IdleOne> correct
<bjsnider> because xchat-gnome is even more unusable
<IdleOne> oh, I know.
<bjsnider> that thing should probably be pulled from the archive
<IdleOne> don't know if it is unusable but it is less feature full
<IdleOne> seems like a really basic client. xchat is basic enough as it is
<bjsnider> xchat doesn't support emoticons for some reason
<bjsnider> seems like that's a basic feature
<IdleOne> thank god it doesnt
<IdleOne> irc should remain irc not become a clone of IM
<IdleOne> why do I get updates to nvidia packages if I don't have any nvidia hardware?
<fulvi0> hi all
<Anthropod16> lol, im having the exact opposite problem, idle.
<IdleOne> Anthropod16: lol
<IdleOne> hello fulvi0
<bjsnider> IdleOne, it's probably nvidia-common, jockey and the modaliases packages, which are necessary in case you do have nvidia hardware
<IdleOne> in case?
<IdleOne> I don't
<IdleOne> they are taking up precious storage space
<bjsnider> yes, just as you have a bunch of xorg stuff that covers all possible graphics hardware
<IdleOne> ok, you win
<bjsnider> now go out and buy an nvidia card
<IdleOne> nahh I'm good
<IdleOne> I like my intel hardware
<IdleOne> WFM!
<Anthropod16> Hmmm, so is it likely a jockey problem is when i type dkms status and nvidia is added and not installed?
<fulvi0> who can help me with a problem? ubuntu does not recognize the monitor :S
<fulvi0> i have a dell mini 10
<fulvi0> ????
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, negative. jockey does not touch dkms. reinstall nvidia-current
<Anthropod16> ok
<bjsnider> assuming that's the appropriate driver for you hardware
<fulvi0> ubuntu does not recognize the monitor, how can i install? :S
<bjsnider> fulvi0, first thing i would do, is probably use a stable distro, which lucid ain't. karmic or hardy
<fulvi0> karmic
<fulvi0> 9.10
<Anthropod16> ok here is the error that i keep getting: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-190_190.53-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa8_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bjsnider> if you're using karmic you shouldn't be asking in here, as it is off-topic
<Anthropod16> oh, ok
<td123> what is so special about empathy that it replaced pidgin?
<IdleOne> telepathy tubes
<bjsnider> oh, not this again
<IdleOne> the tubes allow empathy to read your mind provided you install the proper plugin
<bjsnider> td123, you can give someone else, probably jack the ripper or someone, complete control of your computer from a remote location
<IdleOne> :)
<bjsnider> and ain't that great
<fulvi0> how can i? (pardon my ignorance but I am new to ubuntu)
<IdleOne> bjsnider: that is not true
<IdleOne> well partially true
<bjsnider> uh huh
<td123> so empathy has some sort of remote desktop feature?
<IdleOne> td123: yes
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, when did this happen?
<td123> wow, isn't that basically a security issue?
<bjsnider> no, of course it isn't
<bjsnider> what makes you think it's a security issue?
<IdleOne> td123: more like a share desktop feature and you can give permission to let the other person control also
<IdleOne> bjsnider: it's not like it automatically gives root access
<td123> dunno, doesn't ubuntu already have a built in remote destop feature?
<IdleOne> td123: yes, empathy's feature is to simulate yahoo's share desktop feature
<Anthropod16> after i did a package update.
<td123> IdleOne: I mean another way, besides empathy
<IdleOne> td123: yes.
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, ok, more details than that would be helpful
<td123> ok whatever :P
<td123> idc, pidgin is a command away from being installed, just annoying
<Anthropod16> Well, i upgraded my distro about 2 weeks ago. the other day i did a package update and my nvidia driver was not found (before the desktop showed) and used decreased quality graphics. I changed the xconfig to nv and then it has shown, but then going to hardware drivers the nvidia driver is not shown
<Anthropod16> i have an nvidia geforce go 7200, im trying to install the recommended driver for 'go' cards by the nvidia website
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, you upgraded to karmic or lucid?
<Anthropod16> karmic
<bjsnider> you upgraded from jaunty?
<Anthropod16> yes
<fulvi0> someone can't help with the monitor
<fulvi0> :s
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, and how did you end up with the nvidia-vdpau ppa?
<Some_Person> Can anyone tell me if the package ``human-theme'' conflicts with ``gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks'' in lucid?
<Anthropod16> i installed it after i was having trouble.
<bjsnider> so you already had a broken nvidia blob before you tried the ppa package
<bjsnider> you have not discovered the cause of the original problem
<Anthropod16> not really, i figured since the resolution changed after i changed the xconfig that it was fixed
<bjsnider> wait, do you mean nvidia-xconfig? have you been using that command?
<Anthropod16> that is what my nvidia x server said to do. which i did first
<Anthropod16> now it cannot even find the command
<bjsnider> your error says the preinst script exited with an error. that script removes diversions and then adds new ones. so your system probably has borked diversions from an older nvidia driver
<Anthropod16> ok, i have reinstalled my previous kernel source and glx
<Anthropod16> do i need to reboot to see the effect?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Anthropod16> pastebin?
<bjsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Some_Person> Can anyone tell me if the package ``human-theme'' conflicts with ``gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks'' in lucid?
<Anthropod16> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1ffd2217
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, what does dkms status get you?
<Anthropod16> nvidia, 185.18.36: added
<bjsnider> not acceptable. it needs to say installed, not added
<bjsnider> it is not even built
<Anthropod16> oh, is that the dkms build nvidia 12.18.36?
<bjsnider> it's in the packaging scripts
<bjsnider> reinstall nvidia-glx-180
<bjsnider> or 185
<Anthropod16> ok
<bjsnider> !info nvidia-glx-185 karmic
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 8771 kB, installed size 26596 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bjsnider> reinstall that
<bjsnider> reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source too
<Anthropod16> bah, i reinstalled both but dkms says the same
<bjsnider> there must be an error message ont eh command line of the kernel source package
<bjsnider> it is not doing its job
<Anthropod16> ughh
<bjsnider> try this: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-kernel-source
<bjsnider> then install them
<Anthropod16> k
<bjsnider> good thing installing graphics drivers is an easy, transparent process for regular users
<Anthropod16> my god...
<Anthropod16> i have a feeling im doing something stupid.
<Anthropod16> from the update: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m11a6fff8
<bjsnider> what kernel are you using?
<bjsnider> !info linux-image karmic
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Anthropod16> linux 2.6.31-17-generic (i686)
<bjsnider> alright, first of all, disable the ppa
<Anthropod16> ok
<bjsnider> after that: sudo apt-get autoclean
<bjsnider> then update and purge the packages like before
<bjsnider> then try to reinstall, and this time you'll be grabbing the archive version
<Anthropod16> nvidia-glx-185:
<Anthropod16>  Depends: nvidia-185-libvdpau but it is not going to be installed
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, purge nvidia-190-libvdpau
<Anthropod16> couldnt find package.
<bjsnider> try to install nvidia-185-libvdpau and see why it refuses
<Anthropod16> that worked
<Anthropod16> but then kernel source and glx didnt
<Anthropod16> it says to check make.log for why it wouldnt build, so im there
<Anthropod16> and it says The C compiler 'cc' does not appear to be able to
<Anthropod16> create executables.  Please make sure you have
<Anthropod16> your Linux distribution's gcc and libc development
<Anthropod16> packages installed.
<IdleOne> Anthropod16: what did you do to your install lol
<Anthropod16> i made a big goof i think, lol.
<IdleOne> Anthropod16: install build-essential
<bjsnider> build-essential is not necessary
<Anthropod16> lol, same error.
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, use pastebin to show me the last go around
<IdleOne> oh wait yeah you need the -dev
<Anthropod16> the make.log?
<bjsnider> no, not the make.log, the attempt to install the kernel source package
<Anthropod16> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m55ae70f8
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, you said you upgraded to karmic. how did you go about doing that?
<Some_Person> Can anyone tell me if the package ``human-theme'' conflicts with ``gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks'' in lucid?
<Anthropod16> through the update manager.
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, update-manager prompted you to upgrade to karmic, or you tried manually?
<Anthropod16> i think i clicked the Karmic Koala is out!" in update manager
<Anthropod16> did i goof?
<RAOF> Some_Person: It Conflicts: and Replaces:, which means that it'll cleanly remove gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, yes.
<Anthropod16> your lack of response is scaring me.
<Some_Person> RAOF: Urgh, why the hell won't the ubuntu devs fix that age old bug?!
<Some_Person> If a 16 year old guy like me with little programming experience can fix it for karmic, why can't they do it?
<RAOF> Probably because no-one's been interested?  Have you attached a debdiff to the bug?
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, was the process interrupted or were there error messages?
<Anthropod16> no. i remember everything ran smoothly.
<bjsnider> evidently not so smoothly as you think
<Anthropod16> :S
<Anthropod16> yeah, i didnt get the ubuntu software center
<Some_Person> The only problem is that part of the old Human theme (back when it used the ubuntulooks engine) is in gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks. Rename that to Human-ubuntulooks or delete that, and all works fine
<RAOF> Some_Person: It clearly requires changes to both gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks (which is abandoned, by the way), and to human-theme.
<Some_Person> The only change to human-theme is to remove the conflicts line
<Some_Person> I did it here for karmic: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/ubuntulooks-fix
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, i suppose you could check your gcc packages to make sure they're karmic versions and everything
<RAOF> Right.  But someone has to *do* that.  And a sponsorable-debdiff on a bug has a much lower “ok, I'll do that” threshold than “here's how to do it” or “it's broken”.
<Anthropod16> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RAOF> I guess the fact that gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks has been abandoned wouldn't help motivation, either.
<Anthropod16> how would i do that?
<Some_Person> yeah, but this is an easy-as-hell fix that lets you use a lot of themes (several in the ubuntu repos) without trashing human-theme
<Some_Person> ok, how do I do a debdiff?
<RAOF> !debdiff
<Anthropod16> bjsnider, how would i check my gcc packages?
<bjsnider> i'd do it through synaptic. others like to use various command line tricks
<Anthropod16> oh, ok
<Anthropod16> search for gcc, or....?
<Some_Person> Whoops, there's really no need to: someone already friggin did one!
<RAOF> Some_Person: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<Some_Person> and it was in january 09
<Spirits-Sight> I am wondering, how can I get my ubuntu 10.04 alpha 1 to upgrade to alpha 2 with new kernel and what not as it seems like it did a update but not alot of the stuff it says is new tolk place it appears
<Spirits-Sight> gnome is at 2.29.4 build date 01-06-2010
<Anthropod16> bjsnider, all of the results for gcc in synaptic were for karmic :/
<bjsnider> Anthropod16, your task at this point seems depressingly clear.
 * Anthropod16 gives the little boy who's dog is gonna die face
<Anthropod16> lol jk, what do i have to do?
<IdleOne> backup,fresh install.
<Anthropod16> ok
<bjsnider> there are things i might do like purging everything i can and then installing fresh packages, but they're realtively advanced commands, and you seem unsure of yourself on that front
<Anthropod16> yes, im not too advanced.
<DanaG> ✈⃣
<DanaG> heh, an "airplane" key. =þ
<Anthropod16> Any suggestions as to the most efficient backing up method?
<bjsnider> DanaG, what super-secret method did you use to make that happen?
<Anthropod16> character map + key bind?
<DanaG> gucharmap... "combining keycap".
<DanaG> copied and pasted.
<DanaG> two characters  there: airplane, and combining-keycap.
<DanaG> ⃠
<IdleOne>      ⃠
<DanaG> s/d//
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> dang scroll
<DanaG> last one: a⃫r⃫g⃫h⃫
<DanaG> "combining diacritical marks for symbols"
<bjsnider> diacritical...
<DanaG> ✈⃠
<DanaG> okay, /me closes gucharmap before people get too irritated. =þ
<Anthropod16> is there anything that is particularly important to back up?
<bjsnider> DanaG, i'm highly diacritical of you
<DanaG> =þ
<geitenneuker> high
<geitenneuker> how can i see what graphic driver has being installed?
<DanaG> low.
<DanaG> =þ
<geitenneuker> yeah ttl low
<geitenneuker> :ø
<geitenneuker> 2.6.33 and noveau comes to late i think
<geitenneuker> following version of lucid lynx is spastic sparrow afaik
<geitenneuker> lunatic lemur and spastic sparrow is a good release name
<DanaG> what happens once they reach 'z'?
<geitenneuker> it begins with aa
<DanaG> LM 2010, NO 2011, PQ 2012, RS 2013, TU 2014, VW 2015, XY 2016, Z... 2017.
<DanaG> so we have a while left yet.
<geitenneuker> let me think
<geitenneuker> they begin from new and add a II behind
<geitenneuker> e.g 2030 lucid lynx II
<geitenneuker> e.g 2030 lucid lynx reloaded
<geitenneuker> or something
<DanaG> hmm, what's a good cpu-only benchmark for Linux?
<bjsnider> DanaG, i'm not sure you can do one that's 100% independent of any other possible choke point, notably ramspeed, but i'd try the phoronix-test-suite and h.264 decoding (without vdpau obviously)
<bjsnider> h264 is a cpu-killer
<DanaG> I'm pondering comparing the p4-celeron 1.6 with nv17 nouveau ... to the atom with Intel gpu.
<geitenneuker> yeah
<geitenneuker> did the cpu die?
<geitenneuker> i love h264, because you need 4x less bandwitdh compared to mpeg2
<geitenneuker> dvd quality with just 1mbit
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh.  That might be close :)
<RAOF> The GPU is probably more powerful than the Intel one, at least :).  And the p4, while having a pretty poor per-cycle performance might still beat the in-order atom.
<bjsnider> RAOF, but the p4 would have one extra special feature. it runs hot enough to fry an egg
<RAOF> It does have that, too.  And were they still shipping celerons with no L2 cache in the p4 era?
<DanaG> bjsnider: and that p4 has 15-minute battery life (old battery)... compared to the 7 hours the netbook claims (via acpi) to offer.
<DanaG> whoever thought of putting a p4 in a laptop... was really stupid. And then making it a celeron?  Stupid squared.
<DanaG> hmm, in gnome-mplayer, how do you grab a screenshot?
<XamDM> is the nvidia-driver still broken ????
<SwedeMike> XamDM: worked for me a week ago.
<SwedeMike> or... started working again after a month of not working, then.
<XamDM> SwedeMike, i can install it but only works with a modified xorg.conf but glx doesn't work
<SwedeMike> you're talking about what nvidia driver? the restricted one? because that's not the one I was talking about.
<XamDM> yes the restricted tested the nvidia-current and the nvidia-173 packages
<hype_> Hi
<hype_> anyone having issue with Alpha2 64bits Livecd? sems like gdm wont start (and i have no access to TTY's)
<tgpraveen> hi I just upgraded to lucid from karmic and I think I have run into dependency hell
<tgpraveen> this Is the output of my sudo apt-get upgrade
<tgpraveen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358413/
<tgpraveen> somebody please help
<slytherin> tgpraveen: what does apt-get -f install say?
<slytherin> tgpraveen: another issue is that post-inst script of package libavutil-extra-49 seems to be corrupt/malformed. May be this means that package download itself was corrupt.
<tgpraveen> slytherin: trying one sec
<tgpraveen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358422/
<tgpraveen> slytherin: ^^
<schmidtm> i just filed bug #509067 regarding a dependency problem of python-vm-builder on lucid amd64
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509067 in vm-builder "python-vm-builder depends on grub 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509067
<aprilhare> hello
<aprilhare> is it worth thinking about upgrading to lucid yet or should i wait?
<CosmiChaos> theres no final lucid yet
<CosmiChaos> so theres only possibility to upgrade to lucid alpha 2
<CosmiChaos> keep in mind that it always is not a good idea to install alpha/beta on productive mashines/users that have a need for a permanent working system
<arand> aprilhare: depends on how much breakage you're willing to hop through, at this point I'm guessing there might be still quite a few hurdles ahead...
<CosmiChaos> you will likely experience crashs, bugs, things not working, things just missing ... :)
<CosmiChaos> too, upgrading to final from a alpha/beta sometimes goes wrong in detail
<aprilhare> arand: sounds like i should wait till beta :)
<CosmiChaos> so better to reinstall mashine with a clean final when its released when now upgrading to an alpha/beta, but you can have a try ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders if danag filed the stupid UI gnome tabs in bottom bug
<aprilhare> what's gunna be the big thing to make me want lucid? :)
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo_remote: I just upgraded to lucid and that tab at bottom is really irritating
<CosmiChaos> aprilhare, on final it will be grub 2 by default, plymouth by default, no udev anymore, kernel 2.6.32, kde 4.4
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen: mind filing the bug in LP an upstream?
<CosmiChaos> very quick boot as far as i can see
<BUGabundo_remote> a bit busy here
<arand> aprilhare: pitivi :þ
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: :p
<tgpraveen> aprilhare: check out the blueprints
<CosmiChaos> aprilhare, too, we should have a working nouveaou driver for 10.04 and so KMS support for intel, radeon and nvidia
<arand> There's some panel overhaul rumored as well I think...
<CosmiChaos> what do you mean?
<arand> Not quite sure, "panel overhaul" is pretty much all I've heard..
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid is very uninformative for a conservative user
<tgpraveen> arand: many new application indicators,etc are coming
<tgpraveen> and there will be a me menu instead of fusa right now
<CosmiChaos> i hope skinning gdm with gdm-themes instead of complicated switching gtk-themes will work soon or is planned to be reworked
<arand> tgpraveen: might be that I heard about...
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen: so that's why right now I have two FUSAs ?
<arand> CosmiChaos: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdm-custom-greeter-support "Not Started" >_<
<CosmiChaos> arand, he i just want the usual gdm themes to gdm greeter apps
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo_remote: yeah it's a WIP. there is a wiki page on how it will look in the end with support for broadcasting on twitter or facebook status etc
<CosmiChaos> to=not
<BUGabundo_remote> uuuuuhhhh twit and FB
<BUGabundo_remote> can't wait for it
<BUGabundo_remote> [/sarcarsm]
<arand> I think it's supposed to be one for shutdown, one for social status and one for applications, or something like that...
<arand> Way to clutter the systray!
<CosmiChaos> nonsense if you ask me
<CosmiChaos> i use pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> +
<CosmiChaos> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> +
<BUGabundo_remote> +1
<BUGabundo_remote> great... my num lock stop working
<CosmiChaos> nice you telling everyone
 * BUGabundo_remote goes file nautilus bug
 * DanaG wonders: if nvidia "tegra 2" has opengl support... would it run ubuntu?
<DanaG> Frankly, I wouldn't hold my breath for drivers.
<BUGabundo_remote> some ppl should just stay put :( http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=1019
<BUGabundo_remote> wb DanaG
<DanaG> not for long... 2:47 AM is late enough.
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo_remote: link
<tgpraveen> ?
<tgpraveen> arand: the whole idea is to unclutter the tray like how messaging indicator absorbs 3-4 icons
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen: ?
<DanaG> great... so now how many clicks to open the buddy-list window?
<tgpraveen> for nautilius bug
<DanaG> As it is right now, it takes just one.
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm filling it now tgpraveen
<DanaG> pidgin, specifically.
<arand> tgpraveen: of course, provided everyone uses four social media thingies simultaneously..
<BUGabundo_remote> DanaG: tgpraveen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/509079 go get it. I'm sending it upstream
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509079 in nautilus "nautilus has tabs on bottom" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> someone ping seb128 when he wakes up
<BUGabundo_remote> (10:51:05 AM) seb128: it's not a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> (10:51:33 AM) seb128: upstream decided it would be clearer this way
<BUGabundo_remote> (10:51:42 AM) seb128: to not have toolbar, url bar, tabs, etc stacked
 * DanaG uses ZERO social media thingies.  =P
<DanaG> I check my facebook once every, oh, two months.  maybe.
<DanaG> So instead, I middle-click a folder.... no tab opens.
<Trewas> BUGabundo_remote: there's already gnome bug 606027
<ubottu> Gnome bug 606027 in Tabs "Tabs should be displayed at the top" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606027
<DanaG> Okay, middle click again... where are my tabs?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo_remote: ok after filing give the link I want to subscribe to
<tgpraveen> too
<DanaG> middle-click.  middle-click.
<DanaG> Oh wait, now I see I have 5 tabs open.... where I wasn't looking.
<arand> Hmm, I would actually find it somewhat useful if they, for once, integrated ThunderB into the indicator...
<tgpraveen> DanaG: yeah I was having the same confusion whne I first used it.
 * tgpraveen doesn't use facebook at all. and doesn't even get why its so popular
<DanaG> for me, it's EVERY time I try to use it.
<DanaG> I also ran into a similar "ALWAYS confusing" issue with the game Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 recently...
<DanaG> I'm used to AutoCAD: Middle is pan, Right is rotate.
<DanaG> The game: Middle is rotate, right is pan.
<DanaG> I found it similarly impossible to get used to that... it NEVER stopped confusing me.
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen: DanaG: seb128 says it WON'T change. upstream wants so. if we *really* want to change it, we should talk to alex at #nautilus on irc.gnome.org
<BUGabundo_remote> but don't troll around...
<BUGabundo_remote> bugs linkes
<BUGabundo_remote> *linked
<aprilhare> i just hope lucid supports my webcam. its like support for my webcam gets dropped from kernel
<aprilhare> when released that is
<DanaG> they should make it a ***** gconf setting, then!
<DanaG> Is that really so hard?
<aprilhare> nightly builds support my webcam but releases don't
<aprilhare> DanaG: apparently
<BUGabundo_remote> aprilhare: that wasn't meant to you
<aprilhare> oh
<DanaG> sorry, yeah, griping about nautilus.
 * aprilhare is more tired than he thought
<aprilhare> night
 * DanaG goes orf to bedd.
<tgpraveen1> does anyone know when gstreamer-bad will be back I did a partial upgrade which removed it when I upgraded to lucid from karmic today?
<vish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<dupondje> could somebody try to reproduce the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/508930 in Lucid ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508930 in samba "CIFS mount is offline every x minutes/seconds" [Undecided,New]
<duffydack> so if i have win7 - karmic - lucid and I wanna remove lucid, do I have to run grub-install after removing the partition, since its using a newer grub than karmics
<BUGabundo_remote> dupondje: I don't think its only samba
<BUGabundo_remote> any mount point I have, gets unmounted after X time of inactivity
<dupondje> BUGabundo_remote: its not unmounting
<dupondje> its a hickup
<dupondje> it keeps mounted
<dupondje> but gives a hickup every x minutes/seconds
<charlie-tca> Good Morning! a little help, please. I upgraded a VirtualBox 9.10 to Lucid; now it won't start gdm automatically. I have to go to recovery mode, switch to a tty, then start gdm to get to the desktop
<charlie-tca> nm, apparently, had to install guest additions to get it to work again
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: that's a rookie mistake :D
<BUGabundo_remote> always install GA... it's the drivers needed for it to wrok
<charlie-tca> Why should I need GA? I didn't need it for the initial install
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo_remote
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> hey kklimonda.long time no talk
<kklimonda> indeed
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: I always need it ! its like a requirement for me
<charlie-tca> I think you are right. I had to install them in lucid guest session before to reboot it
 * charlie-tca slaps head; forgot that part
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BluesKaj> hmm, i just got disconnected from freenode for no apparent reason.
<BUGabundo_remote> after 3 years stucking with me, you should already know I'm always right charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know.
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: here is the error message from that: BluesKaj has quit (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<charlie-tca> Might be a faulty connection?
<BluesKaj> thanks charlie-tca ..timed out ?
<charlie-tca> Usually means the connection dropped, doesn't it?
<BluesKaj> nope , wife's pc is on line without probs
<BluesKaj> the freenose connection could have been faulty , yes
<BluesKaj> freenode :)
<BluesKaj>  freenose connection ...open sourc e facelifts :)
<BluesKaj> do you guys have probs with cdrom not showing up in /dolphin places ? I can't burn anything , k3b doesn't see the cdrom ..checked fstab and it looks normal
<charlie-tca__> I don't use dolphin
<charlie-tca__> but I do know I don't get anything to automount in lucid
<charlie-tca__> I have to manually mount the cdrom drive to use it
<yofel> BluesKaj: I burned something yesterday with k3b, can you mount the drive in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> yofel , yes
<yofel> hm
<BluesKaj> I did copy some files to a dvd-rw to make sure I had an avenue
<yofel> then I don't know, works fine here
<BluesKaj> cp /"name of files "  /dev/scd0
<BluesKaj> that worked ..k3b doesn't recognze any media I mount in the cdrom
<yofel> the dvd+rw I burned something on wasn't empty though, maybe there are issues with empty disks?
<BluesKaj> blank media that is
<yofel> yep
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll just use the cli ... trying to convert some mkv files to mpg but ffmpeg errors out as does mencoder
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca__: my DVD drive doesn't work, but that's prob from droping into the follor
<BluesKaj> I thought if I could burn the files to a dvd then rip them they would convert
<charlie-tca__> BUGabundo_remote: Yeah, I have a hard drive that way. It won't work after sailing about 10 feet (3 meters)
<BluesKaj> hehe
 * charlie-tca__ didn't think it was too far, but the drive seems to
<kklimonda> huh, my vmware installation of lucid fails to detect keyboard
<BUGabundo_remote> my NoMachine/FreeNX system won't use my numpad...
<kklimonda> numpad? haven't seen it in a while :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hoy
<BUGabundo_remote> I totally forgot
<BUGabundo_remote> can *anyone* stop on grub ??
<BUGabundo_remote> since Friday mine won't stop... at least pressing left SHIFT
<BUGabundo_remote> just boots :((((
<BluesKaj> your time out in grub is probly set to "0"
<charlie-tca__> I set mine up to stop from /etc/default
<charlie-tca__> I broke a keyboard last week because of that issue, though
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote, I just stop it in vm
<kklimonda> are there mirrors for alpha releases?
<kklimonda> I can't get decent speed from neither torrent or cdimage.u.c
<BluesKaj> yeah i have mine set to GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<crimsun> kklimonda: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/alpha-2/
<kklimonda> crimsun: thanks, much better
<WeatherGod> speaking of the alpha releases, I haven't seen any new daily builds since the 14th
<crimsun> that's because the livefs builds were turned off
<crimsun> I suspect once holiday is over they will be reenabled
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: we have on in PT
<BUGabundo_remote> holidays??
<maco> BUGabundo_remote: US holiday for a civil rights leader
<maco> (Martin Luther King Jr)
<WeatherGod> ah, ok
<WeatherGod> I suspected as such
<pasjr> If I clean cache via Ubuntu Tweak Package Cleaner, will I lose updated and upgraded packages? Or will the packages be installed and safely stored?
<WeatherGod> has anyone noticed a change in the behavior of "Show Desktop"?
<WeatherGod> in UNR, "Show Desktop" will show the desktop when clicked, and then does nothing for the next click
<WeatherGod> usually, it should bring the windows back up
<charlie-tca__> WeatherGod: works in xubuntu
<yofel> pasjr: a) ubuntu tweak isn't supported here, b) depends on what cleaning cache means, if it just removes the .deb file cache you installed applications won't be touched
<pasjr> ok thank you
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca, hmmm, might have to report it as a bug then
<WeatherGod> I will double-check later today with the latest build
<BUGabundo_remote> WeatherGod: works for me in gnome with Compiz
<WeatherGod> maybe it is just UNR then?
<tgpraveen> hey all any idea how to solve this problem
<tgpraveen> ttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358610/
<tgpraveen> I get it when I try to sudo apt-get remove swell-foop
<WeatherGod> my best guess is that it is a corrupted download or something
<WeatherGod> try clearing your cache and installing it again
<tgpraveen> WeatherGod: what's the command to clear cache
<bjsnider> apt-get autoclean
<WeatherGod> no
<WeatherGod> apt-get clean
<tgpraveen> none of them helped
<WeatherGod> autoclean only clears some stuff
<WeatherGod> hmm
<tgpraveen> lemme restart
 * genii hands out more coffees
<setuid> I'm having the weirdest problem when coming out of suspend with lucid on my T61p with the Nvidia drivers
<setuid> it gives me this blocky, colored screen (looks like an old Atari screen), then goes black, adn then I have to alt-F7 to get into X, and when I do, the wallpaper is all zig-zag black and white "stairs"
<setuid> Anyone seen this before?
<WeatherGod> nope, sorry
<WeatherGod> which drivers are you using?
<setuid> 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<setuid> Just found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<setuid> Trying some of those ideas now, and downloading 190.53
<setuid> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/190.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<yofel> why aren't you using the 190.53 driver from the repos?
<setuid> Because it's not in there
<yofel> setuid: it IS there, it's called nvidia-current
<setuid> installing now..
<bjsnider> the 185 is now an upgrade to the 190, so he was just not doing any upgrades
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the 190 has 2 versions .. the earlier one broke X
<setuid_> Darn wifi... ok, next problem before I reboot to test this nvidia issue. How do I set the vga= line in grub2?
<setuid_> I need my vga at boot to be 37D
<setuid_> There's a menu.lst in /boot/grub, but it seems to be completely ignored
<setuid_> I set GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1200 in /etc/default/grub, but that fails too
<setuid_> /etc/default/grub suggestes running vbeinfo to query modes, but that doesn't exist in all of Ubuntu, in any package
<setuid_> At least as far as apt-file search can query
<charlie-tca__> setuid: add it to the /etc/default/grub   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<setuid_> Mine already says:
<setuid_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=37D elevator=noop noinotify noonotify pci=routeirq noatime norelatime"
<setuid_> All of that is completely ignored
<charlie-tca__> 37D is hex, I think and needs to be 0x037D
<charlie-tca__> with all that on the line, you don't get a splash screen, right?
<setuid_> Nope, no splash, and nothing but a blank screen. I have to switch to the second console to put in the password for my encrypted partitions
<setuid_> On karmic, it was all on the first console
<setuid_> It's definitely weird
<setuid_> On karmic, jaunty, gutsy... vga=37D worked fine, maybe grub2 needs the full value. I'll try that.
<dupondje> hi :)
<charlie-tca__> or maybe it is just still broken for lucid
<CosmiChaos> setuid you found ways to activate splash in lucid? O.o tell me
<CosmiChaos> im with nvidia ;)
<DanaG> try 0x37d
<DanaG> or try the grub gfxpayload thingy.
<DanaG> should be googleable.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/508930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508930 in linux "CIFS mount is offline every x minutes/seconds" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> somebody having same issues with Lucid ?
<Bookman> Any ideas why I have no sound at all?  When I check on the hardware in Sound Preferences, it is blank.  I don't think it is picking up my sound card at all.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, if no sound devices are showing up, it is likely that a driver wasn't choosen for your card
<WeatherGod> what kind of sound card do you have
<DanaG> it may also be consolekit issues... I had that happen.
<DanaG> go to console and aplay -L
<DanaG> and then sudo aplay -L
<WeatherGod> true
<DanaG> if non-root doesn't work but root does, that's consolekit.
<BluesKaj> or try, lspci | grep audio
<Bookman> My card is integrated (laptop) AC97
<Bookman> aplay reports the card fine.
<WeatherGod> hmm, that is odd
<Bookman> Yup
<WeatherGod> might be a pulseaudio issue, maybe?
<kklimonda> how is nouveau driver? usable?
<WeatherGod> for 2D, yeah
<WeatherGod> more than sufficient
<kklimonda> suspend and hibernation works?
<WeatherGod> dunno for sure, but I have had some people report problems with the nvidia drivers with resume, and then say it works fine with nouveau
<WeatherGod> ymmv
<kklimonda> yeah, I know
<WeatherGod> but it is supporting a lot of cards that nvidia no longer supports
<kklimonda> I have a "well supported" card but I hate missing plymouth, xrandr 1.2, working hibernation..
<WeatherGod> well, rumor has it that the nvidia microcode will be included in the next kernel release (won't be for Lucid, though)
<WeatherGod> maybe it will be backported, though?
<kklimonda> oh, they've decided to do it after all?
<WeatherGod> that's what I am hearing, but it would be for the one released in March
<WeatherGod> the rc's are available, though
<Bookman> I think I will try booting into Kubuntu to see if that is any better at picking up the sound card.
<Bookman> I am upgrading and maybe this is some of my troubles? Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.32-10-generic'
<Bookman> The upgrade will continue but the 'linux-image-2.6.32-10-generic' package may not be in a working state.
<WeatherGod> hmmm, possibly
<yofel> any more info? can you try 'sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-10-generic' in a terminal?
<yofel> as this is the kernel package the chances are high that this *will* cause troubles
<CosmiChaos> nouveau works? how
<Bookman> yofel, My system is trying to recover itself at the moment.
<CosmiChaos> when i try to install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau it forces me to remove xserver-xorg
<CosmiChaos> + *-core + *-input-*
<yofel> CosmiChaos: the package seems to depend on the old xserver, maybe you can get a newer version from the xorg edgers ppa?
<CosmiChaos> have you got a link for me please?
 * yofel wonders why people never want to use google...
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<yofel> please read the notices on the page
<CosmiChaos> so i would try the karmic one? thanks at all
<yofel> what karmic one?
<yofel> xserver?
<yofel> if you're not sure you can handle breaking your system by using the ppa then you should rather wait until the nouveau driver in the archive works
<setuid> grub2 is an absolute trainwreck... how do I get the old grub back? I purged and removed all of grub2 from the system... but it's booted. How do I reinstall a proper bootloader, before I reboot this and render it unbootable?
<yofel> setuid: install the 'grub' package afaik
<CosmiChaos> i will give it a shoot? but i guess it would not fix plymouth splash right?
<CosmiChaos> setuid, well i think grub 2 is nice, whats the problem with it
<yofel> as I'm not sure what plymouth is supposed to look like right now I don't know, but I heard you need KMS to use it right now
<setuid> CosmiChaos, as with almost everything in lucid... it removes functionality, de-evolving to something almost entirely useless (like gdm, grub2, most of GNOME, network-manager, and about 200 other packages I've run into now)
<setuid> CosmiChaos, Seems like grub2 is an over-engineered solution to a non-existent problem
<setuid> udev is backwards-incompatible, gdm is stripped to bare-bones (no themes config, no remote config, etc.), grub2 doesn't do half as much as the previous grub, and so on
<kklimonda> setuid: it's called progress
<kklimonda> ;)
<setuid> kklimonda, oh, is backwards the new forward now?
<Bookman> Funny, after the error, recover and reboot sound is fine now.  Go figure!
<kklimonda> setuid: nod
 * setuid risks a reboot
<kklimonda> setuid: linux is still in a phase when we can safely ignore users and drop backward compatibility
<setuid> s/linux/lucid/
<kklimonda> (as in no one really uses it on desktops anyway)
<kklimonda> setuid: well - most of those changes you have pointed out are upstream ones
<setuid> Great, so now grub fails... I'm at "grub rescue>" prompt. How do I boot the machine?
<setuid> There is no 'help' option, nor '?'
<kklimonda> setuid: what is grub2 missing btw?
<charlie-tca__> type "help"?
<setuid> charlie-tca__, Does nothing, help is an unknown command at this prompt
<DanaG> is the broken one a different system?
<DanaG> I mean, are you typing here while able to type on the non-booting system?
<setuid> DanaG, Talking to me?
<kklimonda> great, can't connect to znc using xchat..
<setuid> Yep, she's fux0red... why-o-why would they put a completely incompatible bootloader on by default
<setuid> And why does lucid have an /etc/debian_version file that says 'sid/unstable' in it?
<setuid> I spotted that last night, which was a bit weird
<yofel> because ubuntu is ultimately based on debian sid/unstable
<yofel> and most packages come from there
<yofel> well,  from debian testing for lucid
<setuid> So let's say I boot back to the lucid install cd. How do I install grub (NOT grub2) to the drive?
<yofel> hm, not sure, let's see if the wiki says something
<yofel> !grub32
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<setuid> btdt... grub2 is a no-op... I need a proper bootloader
<setuid> Until the showstopper issues in grub2 are addressed, I need grub
<mewshi> hello!
<setuid> I don't understand why grub2 jumps around from tty1 to tty2 when it boots... it starts displaying output on tty1, then goes blank, and displays the rest (including the dm-crypt password prompt) on tty2
<DanaG> what showstopper issues in grub2?
<DanaG> anyway, grub2... you should be able to do this: root (hd0,N)  (that is, find the right number)
<kklimonda> setuid: it's not grub probably
<setuid> see above,.. no longer supports any vga options, in /etc/default/grub or any other context, jumps from console to console at boot, blanking out tty1 during the process, ignores colorizing. It's a mess.
<DanaG> and then kernel /boot/vmlinu<tab> (find the right one) root=/dev/sdaN
<DanaG> then initrd /boot/initrd<tab>  (again, find the right one)
<setuid> DanaG, I reinstalled from the boot cd to get back up and running
<charlie-tca__> setuid: the vga options worked here when I used them
<setuid> It's a pretty significant step backwards in function
<setuid> charlie-tca__, What syntax did you use?
<setuid> charlie-tca__, and where did you use that syntax?
<kklimonda> setuid: also grub doesn't blank tty1
<charlie-tca__> vga=0x??? right between the " and quiet
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7837428
<setuid> grub2 seems to have inserted two Ubuntu 9.10 lines in my boot menu, which does not exist anywhere on the system. Where did it put those, and why?
<DanaG> hmm, try doing the gfxpayload thing -- but know that you need to escape the semicolon (put a backslash in front of it).
<setuid> DanaG, I tried that, gfxpayload is ignored
<DanaG> weird... it wasn't ignored when I tried it.
<setuid> I tried using the default, as well as tweaking it by putting in the proper screen res
<DanaG> try gfxpayload=keep
<setuid> I think that's only for splash images, not text mode. I can't use quiet or splash, because I have to enter the dm-crypt password to unlock the drive
<setuid> When using quiet or splash, you never get that prompt
<CosmiChaos> usplash supported that didnt it?
<setuid> No idea, I could never use it
<CosmiChaos> i once remebered entering that encryption code on boot anim
<setuid> usplash and any non-text mode, is not supported when using an nvidia chipset
<DanaG> Not true.
<kklimonda> usplash worked just fine with nvidia
<setuid> it just blanks out the screen, completely...
<DanaG> I've used video=uvesafb before.
<setuid> Had to hard-boot to get it back
<DanaG> try that one.  video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768-24
<DanaG> and make sure v86d is installed.
<setuid> in what? the kernel line?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> or
<DanaG> video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768-24,blank=1,scroll=ywrap    to make it do console-blanking on idle, and scroll a bit faster.
<setuid> Why did it stick two "Ubuntu 9.04 (9.04)" lines in the grub config?
<setuid> Yep, as expected... that video= line is completely ignored
<setuid> Once it gets to the dm-crypt prompt, it flashes tty1, blanks it, and redirects all output to tty2
<setuid> I have to alt-right-arrow to get to tty2, enter the passphrase, to continue booting
<kklimonda> report a bug?
 * setuid takes a photo, since I can't screenshot it 
<charlie-tca__> bug has been reported on encrypted drives in lucid
<charlie-tca__> I think it is in the release notes for alpha2
<DanaG> that vt-switching IS rather stupid.
<setuid> the video artifacts are important.. having these billboard-sized fonts at boot time, is painful
<DanaG> I'm using radeon without kms for now, because radeon kms sucks watts like... well... crazy.
<DanaG> sucks watts like ... an elephant?  no, that doesn't work.
<DanaG> =þ
<setuid> Looks like I found antoher one
<setuid> X fails to load at boot, because it tries to load X before it loads the nvidia module into the namespace
<setuid> Then I select "Exit to console login", and gdm tries to run X about 8 times, before dying
<DanaG> hmm, is nvidia in initramfs?
<DanaG> oh yeah, failsafe X sucks... especially on KMS.
<setuid> No idea, is it?
<DanaG> It wipes out all the consoles.
<kklimonda> setuid: and? check if there is a bug report filled and if not do it. at this time there are so many bugs you don't have to tell us about every one of them
<DanaG> try adding nvidia to initramfs -- add a line in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<kklimonda> great, looks like one of 25 patches applied to xchat breaks something in connection to servers that require password..
<setuid> kklimonda, independent validation that a bug is a bug, and not local misconfiguration helps, before filing a bug that is a red-herring
<setuid> Looks like nvidia is a no-go on lucid... using either the packaged versions or the upstream vendor version
<setuid> ugh
<setuid> It worked last night, and now no longer works
<kklimonda> setuid: wrt upstream version it's a know issue, mentioned in release notes
<setuid> Where are those release notes?
<setuid> I've just tried 7 different nvidia driver versions, from packaged and upstream. The same versions which DO work on karmic and earlier Ubuntu releases.
<kklimonda> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2#Known%20issues
<setuid> Looks like it's all broken... lots of people reporting bugs wiht it
<setuid> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-x-swat@lists.launchpad.net/msg41563.html
<setuid> That's precisely what I'm seeing, after following the instructions on the wiki page
<setuid> DanaG, Looks like I got video working, sort of, at 1600x1200, but it's ONLY relevant for the grub boot menu, not the console boot text that follows when selecting one of those menu options
<charlie-tca__> The setting applies only to the boot menu display, not the resolution of the operating system that boots.
<charlie-tca__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<setuid> So that's NOT equivalent to the vga= line
<DanaG> gfxmode is grub's mode... try adding gfxpayload=keep
<DanaG> setuid: did you install v86d and update the initramfs image?
<setuid> Not yet, trying to work out the nightmare of this page on splashimages... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<setuid> Nobody is going to go through the 50 steps required to set a splash image like that
 * DanaG doesn't bother with splash on grub.
<kklimonda> setuid, which doesn't really matter because people shouldn't even see it
<setuid> kklimonda, If anyone wants to set a splash, they need to
<kklimonda> setuid, this small group of people who love tweaking system won't be scared by it
<setuid> I wish I could disable the "blink" in grub2, that's annoying
<setuid> kklimonda, agreed ;)
<setuid> "If it ain't broke.. you didn't configure it enough." -setuid"
<charlie-tca__> setuid: note the section on removing grub2 and reverting to legacy grub
<setuid> DanaG, v86d and initramfs re-generated, I'm sitting at the grub line now... what should I edit, to get a proper 1600x1200+ console font?
<setuid> vga=37D is ignored in the kernel line (which leads me to suspect ALL of the items on that line are ignored)
<DanaG> video=uvesafb:mode_option=1600x1200-24,scroll=ywrap,blank=1
<DanaG> the two things after the commas are optional, though.
<setuid> Right, I've used them before way-back-when in lilo
<DanaG> It's a kernel parameter, not a variable, though.
<DanaG> oh, and make sure vbeinfo shows that resolution anyway.
<setuid> hrm, can't get into grub now
<setuid> shift is ignored
<setuid> Did that change in a recent grub2 update too?
<setuid> I can't believe I've spent 1/2 of my day trying to get grub to behave
<kklimonda> welcome to linux
<setuid> kklimonda, I've been using it since 1995, I'm well aware of the growing pains
<setuid> But when things work, you don't just go breaking them, to introduce "cool" or change existing behavior
<setuid> This fast-boot stuff is going to burn a lot of people
<setuid> I just booted, X failed, because synaptics module wasn't loaded, I asked it to jump to console login, then X loaded, because NOW the synaptics driver loaded in the time it took to display the error dialog about X not loading.
<kklimonda> well, we could just leave things like they were and have an outdated stack
<kklimonda> it was the same with pulseaudio
<charlie-tca__> Still got 4 months to work the issues out of lucid
<setuid> oss audio worked fine, esd, artsd, pulse, etc. are tactical hacks that provide zero value
<setuid> And you can improve the stack, without breaking existing function or provide a legacy migration layer, so existing things continue to work.
<kklimonda> oh come on, don't bring an oss into this discussion
<setuid> Pulling the rug out and telling people to brace themselves for the fall, isn't nice
<DanaG> libnotify-Message: GetCapabilities call failed: Launcher could not run (out of memory)
<setuid> kklimonda, No, the 'oss' (pre-alsa) sound system worked great
<kklimonda> setuid, it didn't
<DanaG> I tried oss4... hard-locked my system.
<DanaG> And had really horrible names for things.
<DanaG> "Front Green"
<DanaG> "Front Pink"
<DanaG> ugh, brightness control isn't working in gnome-stracciatella-session.
<setuid> DanaG, Your video= suggestion was ignored by grub
<DanaG> Umm... how did you edit the thing?
<setuid> The -very first- line of text after hitting Enter on the grub kernel line was the right resolution, then it immediately goes back to 80x25 text
<DanaG> If you edit with 'e', and then press escape, it doesn't keep your changes.
<setuid> DanaG, I put it in the /etc/default/grub file, and ran update-grub. It didn't work when inserting it manually.
<DanaG> hmm, check dmesg for uvesafb
<DanaG> I also added to /etc/modprobe.d/custom.conf:   options uvesafb mode_option=1024x768-24 scroll=ywrap blank=1
<DanaG> and added uvesafb to /etc/modules and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<setuid> This is weird, I have to let X fail, mouse thorugh the "Exit to console login" graphic, then it starts gdm and X works fine
<setuid> hrm, weird... something is trying to start X before gdm is loaded
<setuid> Any idea how to diagnose what it might be?
<setuid> gdm works fine, once the machine boots and I manually fail out of the X error dialogs
<DanaG> hmm, I'd say, file a bug on that.
<setuid> Yep, X is definitely trying to start before gdm does
<setuid> I've been keeping track, I have about 73 bugs to file on all of these bits
<setuid> I've set /etc/init.d/gdm to 0000 perms, let's see what happens at boot time
<setuid> Confirmed... something other than gdm is starting before gdm, taking up X:0, which causes gdm to fail
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps look in "ps" (or htop) to see what the parent process is?
<setuid> Looks like /etc/init.d/failsafe-x is the problem
<setuid> Testing another reboot after rm'ing that
<setuid> shoot... still doing it
<setuid> odd though, gdm starts 2 times, and gdmopen starts 2 times
<DanaG> for me, failsafe-x has never done anything except cause more problems.
<setuid> I noticed I had gdm and gdm-2.2 installed, so I ripped out gdm, leaving gdm-2.2
<setuid> This should be interesting
<setuid> Yikes... my bug list grows. Pulling out gdm (leaving gdm-2.2 installed), removes the gdm user and control dirs for policykit (/var/lib/gdm), which breaks gdm-2.2 from working.
<setuid_> DanaG, Just stumbled upon this: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<setuid_> Going to test this now
<setuid> We'll see if this works
<setuid> damn, nope, didn't work
<setuid> When grub2 loads, where is its output/errors/warnings logged?
<setuid> It spits out one line, in the high-res font I'm striving for, then switches to 80x25 resolution and paints over it, something about a line being deprcated and to use gfxpayload=something instead
<DanaG> hmm, do you still have vga= there?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/416772
 * yofel just remembered bug 416772 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 416772 in grub2 "[karmic] please add config option for 'set gfxpayload' to /etc/default/grub" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416772 in grub2 "[karmic] please add config option for 'set gfxpayload' to /etc/default/grub" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416772
<yofel> heh
<DanaG> NICE CRUISE CONTROL ON THAT BUG REPORT
<DanaG> =þ
<yofel> ^^
<BUGabundo> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/01/why-microsoft-isnt-working-on-silverlight-64-bit.ars
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> " nobody uses 64-bit browsers.5"
<DanaG> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=41881
<DanaG>       
<DanaG>       
<DanaG>       
<DanaG>       
<DanaG>       
<DanaG>         
<DanaG>         
<DanaG>           
<DanaG> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at arstechnica.com.
<DanaG> ARGH
<DanaG> how the heck did firefox copy and paste all those blank lines?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<setuid> Such a waste of all this precious vertical bandwidth
<yofel> wtf?
<BUGabundo> setuid: ROFL
<BUGabundo> % of 64 *buntu users: about 10%
<yofel> nice... firefox froze opening the 'applications' settings tab o.O
<DanaG> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=41881
<DanaG> try that gfxpayload stuff.
<DanaG> oh, and I had a thought: perhaps the thing resetting framebuffer is vga16fb.
<DanaG> try passing vga16fb.DoNotWant=1 (or any other invalid parameter)... that should make vga16fb bail out instead of loading.
<setuid> I'm closer, but not quite there yet... got high-res fonts now in console, except the whole 1920x1200 screen's text is sitting in the first inch of the screen, at the top
<DanaG> How do you have 1920x1200 framebuffer?  What sort of system?
<DanaG> Mine only offers non-widescreen modes.
<setuid> T61p
<setuid> vbeinfo shows it.. 1920x1200-32
<DanaG> My vbe modes only go up to 1600x1200.
<DanaG> Screen is 1920x1200.
<setuid> I'll try 1600x1200... the key is to make sure it's 32bpp though, or switching from X to console and back, will screw up things badly, resulting in a corrupted screen. Seen that before a few thousand times.
<BUGabundo> need a tester: set CPU to Conservative profile, and leave it running for 5 min
<setuid> Nope, same corrupted screen
<BUGabundo> in my case it gets set to performance after a while
<setuid> damn
<yofel> BUGabundo: conservative set, I'll report back
<BUGabundo> thanks yofel
<BUGabundo> FYI Intel C2D 8300 here
<BUGabundo> runnning Lucid 64 bits
<yofel> I set it on a C2D T7300 x64 and Atom N270 x86
<setuid> BUGabundo, In X?
<setuid> BUGabundo, If you're running Firefox with the broken Flash plugin (npviewer.bin), it will skyrocket in CPU and RAM usage, making your governor go to performance
<BUGabundo> setuid: *if* it would, would do the same in OnDemand
<BUGabundo> now testing powertop to see what's going on
<BUGabundo>   60.6% (912.2)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<BUGabundo> C2                1.2ms (82.7%)         1200 Mhz    90.1%
<BUGabundo> C0 (cpu running)        (17.3%)         2.40 Ghz     7.6%
<BUGabundo> now reseting to Conservative
<setuid> drat... 1600x1200x32 doesn't work either. I don't think any of this was tested.
<setuid> Is this console switching business with dm-crypt only an issue with grub2, or would it be an issue for grub also?
<BUGabundo> oooh I love when I'm trying to debug something and it doesn't happen
<yofel> heh, 'presentation effect' XD
<BUGabundo> you can't want something while its moving? cause watching it changes it specs
<fagan> Hey all I just upgrade tested hardy to lucid and it worked well but im getting this error when I try to insert my usb hard drive http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358766/
<fagan> Any ideas whats wrong
<yofel> err... let's stay in a relativistic view of the world...
<BUGabundo> fagan: fsck it
<BUGabundo> prob dates related
<fagan> Ah maybe
 * BUGabundo is loving this episode of chuck.... reminds 1st season 1st episode
<fagan> BUGabundo: season 3?
 * fagan restarts and sees if that fixes the problem
<setuid> looks like whatever is in the lucid build of grub2, is preventing the standard methods of setting the console resolution
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-19
<kklimonda> hmm, why doesn't shift-alt-tab cycle windows in counter-clockwise direction?
<yofel> it does in kde
<maxb> Has lucid started drawing a 1 pixel white line down both sides of the desktop background for anyone else?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: overlap shorcuts
<BUGabundo> redifine it
<yofel> maxb: sounds familiar but I don't remember who said it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I know I can change it - I'm asking why is it broken (for some time too)
<BUGabundo> its in karmic too
<kklimonda> ya
<histo> ok asking for a password to connect to a windows workgroup that doesn't have one thats new.
<histo> Anyone have any ideas. If i choose connect to server and choose windows share it connects and works fine. But if I just try to use the file browser it asks for a pwd for workgroup
<histo> looks like a new bug
<yofel> histo: *what* asks for a password? nautilus?
<Aquiles> hi all
<yofel> hi Aquiles
<histo> yofel: some dialog box pops up asking for password and username for workgroup
<Aquiles> who can help me with a problem? i have dell mini 10 and ubuntu does not recognize monitor
<yofel> histo: are you using gnome/kde/xfce/lxde...?
<histo> yofel: gnome
<histo> yofel: i can post a screenshot somewhere if you want
<yofel> histo: as I use kde I doubt that I'll be able to help you
<histo> yofel: this is definately some type of bug. Do you experience the same behavior with kde when browsing a network?
<yofel> histo: I don't have a /windows/ pc running right now, but I can open the samba share on my server fine in dolphing (no password)
<yofel> *dolphin
<yofel> Aquiles: what graphics card does the dell mini 10 have?
<histo> yofel: so it must be a nautilus issue
<histo> yofel: i believe via chipset
<histo> yofel: for the dell mini
<yofel> well, yeah, I have an integrated intel card too, but even that has a number (945GME)
<DanaG> argh... xorg driver isn't enabling multi-finger support... even though the touchpad itself supports multi-finger input!
<DanaG> oh, you can bet I'm going to file a bug on that.
<BUGabundo>   43.4% (1425.2)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<yofel> argh, debugging bash scripts is annoying -.-
<BUGabundo> there I'm now stuck in 2.4GHz
<BUGabundo> with nill CPU usage
 * setuid goes back to lilo... grub and grub2 are irreparably broke in lucid
<BUGabundo> yofel: did your system go mad too ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: not yet
 * DanaG has never had many issues with grub2.
<iflema> yofel mini10 Intel GMA 500
<yofel> urgh, poulsbo
<setuid> DanaG, As long as you can deal with 80x25 consoles, it works great. It has about 5% of the features of grub-legacy, however.
<yofel> Sarvatt: any idea what the state of the poulsbo driver is right now?
<setuid> grub2 is _really_ stripped down
<DanaG> I'm using radeon without KMS right now... but uvesafb works fine for me.
<DanaG> try booting text mode and then manually loading uvesafb -- without xorg running.
<setuid> I tried uvesafb as well as vesafb+fbcon, and neither worked
<DanaG> weird... somehow, your config may be broken?
<setuid> Right now, I'm non-bootable, because removing grub toasted my system. I followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<setuid> But I don't think anyone actually tested them, they leave you with an unbootable system
<histo> setuid: are you trying to get frame buffer working
<histo> ?
<setuid> histo, Right now, I'm trying to get my system back to booting... removing grub2 and replacing it with grub-legacy, results in a non-booting system. Something is horribly broken in both of these packages.
<setuid> histo, I know fb works fine with grub, I just can't seem to get grub2 to get its grimy hands off of my system.
<DanaG> did you sudo grub, root (hd0,6), setup (hd0) ?
<DanaG> or the similar numbers.  commas outside parentheses are newlines.
<setuid> DanaG, Plenty of times, with the right partitions in there
<setuid> I think the problem is that removing grub2, removes the .mod files that grub needs to function, so when you're at the "grub rescue>" prompt, nothing works, because there are no modules.
<setuid> But I don't recall grub (legacy) using modules
<Aquiles> intel graphics 1915 gm
<setuid> I'm still trying to figure out what changed in lucid to make it so painfully slow at everything
<setuid> What's the command to get extended info on a package _not_ installed on the system? I thought it was 'apt-get info ..'
<setuid> apt-cache showpkg... n/m ;)
<bjsnider> kov has created a firefox extension that plays flash videos as if they were html 5 video tags, so the underlying gstreamer player is used instead of the flash plugin
<DanaG> isoinfo: Short read on old image
<bjsnider> actually it's for ephipany and not firefox
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/415103
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415103 in usb-creator "Not able to create a bootable USB key using Ubuntu 9.10" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> grr, still broken for me in lucid.
<DanaG> An unhandled exception occurred:
<DanaG> coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found
<setuid> Why does removing plymouth want to remove about 800 packages?
<setuid> http://pastebin.com/d3c5ecb2e
<DanaG> hmm, gnome-shell still not installable.
<RAOF> setuid: Because removing libplymouth2 will remove...
<RAOF> Gah.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, that's passed my threshold; time to make it installable again.
<undecim> Whenever I quit a KDE application, often, instead of exiting gracefully it segfaults.
<setuid> wahoo! Solved the high-res console problem!
<setuid> Can't have plymouth installed if you want to use vesafb from grub
<setuid> root=/dev/mapper/sda2_crypt ro vga=37d video=vesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-32,scroll=ywrap,blank=1 elevator=noop noinotify noonotify pci=routeirq noatime norelatime
<setuid> That worked
<RAOF> And you can't remove libplymouth2, because important stuff is linked against it.
<setuid> Apparently everything
<setuid> It's like GNOME, it gets into everything
<RAOF> Well, no.  Just mountall, which is a dependency of upstart, without which your system is unbootable.
<RAOF> You don't have KMS-capable hardware?
<setuid> Sure do
<RAOF> Why are you using vesafb, then?
<setuid> Because there's no other way to get high-res consoles at boot time
<RAOF> Well, apart from KMS.
 * RAOF has perfectly happy native-res consoles from boot.
<setuid> So how do I set that up?
<RAOF> Depends on your hardware; Intel should have it automatically enabled, I'm not sure if we've enabled it by default for radeon yet, and nvidia you'll need to use nouveau.
<setuid> ah, no can do then... need to use nvidia's native drivers at boot time
<setuid> I'll stick with vesafb, it's fast enough
<RAOF> Right.  You *don't* have KMS capable hardware.
<RAOF> (Well, the binary blob doesn't (and can't, IIUC) implement KMS).
<setuid> has bum been modified to work with the new upstart system?
<RAOF> No idea.
<crimsun> RAOF: I suppose sconklin is the man to poke about nouveau (after he arrives from holiday)
<RAOF> Hah.
<RAOF> Always it is with someone away ;)
 * DanaG won't switch to KMS (currently on radeon UMS) until KMS gets power savings.
<DanaG> Right now radeon KMS sucks watts like.... an elephant?  dang, that analogy doesn't work.
<crimsun> all I know is that plymouth + NVidia hw + cryptsetup == fail
<RAOF> I think plymouth + cryptsetup is currently fail.
<RAOF> I don't think you need invoke nvidia hardware :)
<crimsun> RAOF: quite probably, though I've only physically verified on NVidia hw
<RAOF> crimsun: Well, last time I booted it didn't work on my intel lappy either.
<crimsun> probably ole #496765
<RAOF> Let's see if updating the kernel module will make nouveau's 3D unbreak.
<setuid> There's some serious rpath discrepancies here, when something like ffmpeg, has a hard-dependency on a speech synthesis library
<RAOF> That wouldn't be an rpath issue, surely?
<setuid> Well, it's a matter of someone getting greedy with their dependency requirements at build and link time
<setuid> Just sneezing all kinds of libs into your libpath and CFLAGS is no way to build software
<RAOF> What speech synthesis library do you think ffmpeg has an unneeded dependency on?
<setuid> I didn't check, but removing espeak and festival wanted to pull out ffmpeg, which then wanted to pull out xine, vlc, and others... and it chained from there.
<bjsnider> espeak is part of ubuntu-desktop
<setuid> bjsnider, Not very useful though, I yanked it.
<setuid> It's still too choppy and mechanical
<RAOF> You've got a misunderstanding of the Debian package management system; ffmpeg depends on neither espeak nor festival.
<RAOF> You're running lucid?
<setuid> RAOF, yes
<setuid> RAOF, Looks like libgsm1 was the culpret
<RAOF> And why were you removing that?
<setuid> Because I was pulling out everything that matched 'speech'
<bjsnider> that's not reckless or anything
<setuid> hahahaha
<bjsnider> you can't do things like that and expect no problems
<setuid> I tend to run only what I want to run, I don't need breadcrumbs all over the place.
<setuid> Of course, but I left the lib, just dumped the userland apps that used it
<setuid> I've got a decade and a half of Linux behind me, I've earned the right to be reckless ;)
<bjsnider> well, if you're ripping stuff out because you don't use it then you should start by rolling your own kernel
<setuid> I already do that, in fact ;) (I did write the second kernel HOWTO)
<setuid> Been building thousands of kernels for years
<setuid> I've always despised the way distros build everything possible into the kernel namespace... I understand why, but I don't need that on my machines. I know exactly what hardware they use, run and are capable of.
<bjsnider> sounds to me like you've almost forked ubuntu here
<setuid> or unforked it ;)
<setuid> I come from a Debian background. I'm only using bleeding-edge Ubuntu because I need my sierra and nvidia drivers working properly
<DanaG> argh, mainline kernel-ppa packages don't have any of the staging drivers enabled!
<crimsun> I'm with Chris here; that clearly isn't an rpath issue.
<setuid> crimsun, Looking at the output of readelf -d on ffmpeg, I'd have to agree... but something down the chain is tying ffmpeg to libgsm1. Not important anymore...
<RAOF> Well, yes.  ffmpeg is going to depend on libgsm1, because it uses it to decode & encode gsm.
<DanaG> I need samsung-laptop driver and rtl8169 driver.
<DanaG> the former is only in 2.6.33... but not enabled in kernel-ppa.
<setuid> RAOF, Not directly though, it seems
<RAOF> It'll do it via libavcodec
<setuid>  0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libgsm.so.1]
<setuid> Yep, indeed it does
<bjsnider> looks like you'll have to keep espeak
<RAOF> No; it's perfectly removable, it's an ubuntu-desktop Recommends.
<setuid> the lib can stay, the userland can go
<Hellow> There's an apparent... uh.. bug with the latest build of Compiz Fusion in the Lucid repos.
<Hellow> I had fusion-icon set to autostart on starting of Gnome. I dist-upgraded, rebooted, started GNOME. Things seemed to be going fine until it got to the point of autoloading applications. Apparently fusion-icon was attempting to load CF, and it caused the entire screen to go black except for the cursor (the cursor was still visible and active).
<Hellow> The only solution to getting GNOME to start was removing fusion-icon.
<Hellow> Now, I was in GNOME, tried running compiz --replace, and it can't find a screen to work on.
<Hellow> Odd.
<RAOF> Sounds like it might be your graphics drivers, rather than compiz per-se.
<Hellow> I'm using xcompmgr with perfect performance right now.
<Hellow> I'm using the 195 drivers.
<RAOF> Then you might still be running into the opengl problems.
<RAOF> Also, wow.  xcompmgr.  Oldschool :)
<Hellow> heh
<RAOF> Why xcompmgr over metacity's compositor?
<Hellow> I like to use Emerald sometimes.
<Hellow> Hmm.
<Hellow> collin@enterprise:~$ glxgears
<Hellow> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<RAOF> We have a winner :)
<Hellow> Graphics drivers. Yay.
 * setuid hugs his nvidia card
<setuid> 46944 frames in 5.0 seconds
<setuid> 47097 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Hellow> I have a nvidia card :P.
<bjsnider> setuid, you have to admit that ati makes some awesome graphics drivers
<DanaG> mmyeah, vnc + compiz == ouchies
<DanaG> especially with a sucky realtek wifi card.
 * setuid never drank from the compiz kool-aid
<RAOF> setuid: You're missing some useful window management.
<DanaG> ironic: it's even WORSE with metacity.
<setuid> RAOF, When it works with sawfish, I'll gladly jump. Or, when a window manager comes around that does what sawfish can do, and is compiz-capable, I'll jump.
<setuid> Right now, xfce4 comes close, but still isn't matching it
<DanaG> Why not just use compiz?
<DanaG> argh, vnc disconnected and left my mouse button down.
<setuid> And what would I use as my window manager?
<RAOF> Compiz?
<RAOF> It being a window manager and all.
<setuid> hahaahah
<setuid> no can do, it too, doesn't give me the flexibility and features sawfish provides... sure, there's eye-candy, but adding the code necessary to get it to behave like sawfish, is more work than I'm willing to put into it.
<bjsnider> RAOF, which part of compiz qualifies as useful window management?
<RAOF> bjsnider: scale, absolutely.
<bjsnider> scale
<RAOF> bjsnider: Also, live previews in switcher is pretty good.
<bjsnider> i always get them mixed. what does scale do?
<RAOF> You might know scale as Exposé
<bjsnider> no, that doesn't help
<RAOF> The one where you can see all your open windows, scaled down to fit into a grid-ish on the screen.
<setuid> Sounds exactly like workspace switcher in GNOME to me
<bjsnider> oh, that feature that gnome-shell does automatically in overview mode...
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yes, that one.
<bjsnider> compiz: bloated bling for its own sake
<RAOF> Well, no.  Really useful window management, with crazy bling because it's easy once you've got the framework.
<DanaG> Compiz CAN be very useful, once you configure it correctly.
<DanaG> The defaults are not ideal, though.
<bjsnider> really useful, like seeing rain on your desktop, or fire or something?
<DanaG> And it has some extra stuff for people who do want useless... like flames.  Bleh.
<DanaG> But no, I don't count those as useful.
<DanaG> Lamp animation is a feel-good thing.
<DanaG> Scale is massively useful.
<DanaG> Cube is nice for peeking at other desktops.
<DanaG> weird: http://pastebin.com/f70fd8dc6
<RAOF> As is expo, actually.
<bjsnider> yeah but gnome-shell already does expo with one mouse-action and one shortcut key, not requiring both hands or anything complicated
<RAOF> gnome-shell uses pretty much a subset of compiz's effects.  Not that there's anything wrong with that; some of compiz's effects are really useful :)
<DanaG> Gnome-shell also has no friggin' taskbar!
<DanaG> That is inexcusable to me.
<RAOF> Eh.
<bjsnider> it isn't necessary
<RAOF> I don't have a taskbar *now*.
<RAOF> Scale is my taskbar!
<DanaG> Gnome shell also won't even install.  =þ
<DanaG> That's pretty epic fail.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> (Or it would be, if nouveau hadn't broken 3D)
<RAOF> Yeah, it FTBFS; I'm investigating.
<bjsnider> DanaG, good thing you aren't using an unstable distro, because htings like that tend to happen
<DanaG> Well, it's not installable on karmic, either.
<DanaG> and it's been like that for a couple of months.
<bjsnider> how am i using it right now on karmic then?
<RAOF> Really not installable on Karmic?  I thought I'd installed it?
<DanaG> hmm, I misremembered.
<i_is_broke> hello all long time no see.
<DanaG> =þ
<i_is_broke> hows things going in the testing zone?
<DanaG> Oh, and nvidia binary drivers that I like to gripe about: nvidia 96 ceased being capable of anything but segfaulting... about 2 years ago.  =þ
<JontheEchidna> yeah, having a 96 card sucked
<setuid> ugh, loading a webpage in a tab in epiphany clears the X clipboard
<bjsnider> nvidia's CEO could care less
<DanaG> s/could/couldn't/
<setuid> I don't even want to know how that bug slipped in
<i_is_broke> what is the updated kernel for alpha2?
<DanaG> ugh, stupid volume control.... lags behind the OSD for a full 2 seconds!
<DanaG> Ridiculous!
<DanaG> Okay, 1.5 seconds.
<DanaG> still horrible.
<DanaG> !find i915_drv_video.so
<ubottu> Package/file i915_drv_video.so does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> can't use vaapi.
<DanaG> stupid realtek wifi card... only gets 100 kilobytes per second.
<r00t_ninja> Do the nvidia-173 drivers work with the version of xorg that is currently in ubuntu 10.04?
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<BUGabundo_remote> anything changed in SSL recently?
<BUGabundo_remote> chromium is snapping like crazy in SSL pages
<alkisg> I'm seeing some empty space in the notification area, and if I click on it I get some menus etc about the keyboard layout.
<alkisg> Is that a new, indicator-applet based way to handle multiple keyboard layouts?
<alkisg> And more importantly, is it supposed to be empty? :)
<Salmon> anyone else have troubles with the nvidia-173 driver?
<BUGabundo_remote> Salmon: purge anything you got from PPAs, and try again
<Salmon> i did before i upgraded
<BUGabundo_remote> no, purge ANY packages you have
<BUGabundo_remote> seems its still higher then the archive
<Salmon> ive purged all nvidia binary driver related stuff if thats what you mean
<Salmon> ill grab the error from my xorg log
<Salmon> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Salmon> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: ping ^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> Salmon: try your luck in #ubuntu-x
<Salmon> thats the wrong channel thogh isnt it?
<yofel> that sounds like the dkms build failed and no module is there
<yofel> Salmon: did you try to reinstall the driver?
<Ng> has some epic policy decision happened about grub2?
<Ng> for the last few days I've noticed apt has been suggesting I remove grub-pc and install grub
<arand> Ng: is that not just renaming?
<Ng> arand: apt-cache showing each and grepping for Version suggests not
<arand> Ng: apparently not when I check, yea ignore my comment
<arand> Ng: i've had nothing of the sort, I've heard something about weird python packages depanding on grub or something, so it might just be inconsistencies, are you using grub-legacy on the machine?
<Ng> newp
<Ng> it's python-vm-builder
<Ng> Depends directly on grub for some reason
<Ng> yay fix released an hour ago
 * Ng shuts up ;)
<t0rc> Is Lucid going to have custom login screens? or are we still going to be stuck like in 9.10?
<arand> t0rc: there is a blueprint, which hasn't been started on yet https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdm-custom-greeter-support
<t0rc> arand, thanks
<t0rc> arand, any suggestions helping to develop ubuntu?
<arand> t0rc: I have no idea, I generally just test and bug-report.
<arand> t0rc: If you want to start hacking on the gdm greeter, I don't think mr Ancell would stop you.
<BUGabundo_remote> t0rc: ask in #ubuntu-dev and  #ubuntu-motu
<Pici> *devel
<BUGabundo_remote> or go directly to upstream gnome
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: ==
<BUGabundo_remote> its an alias
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: I know it forwards
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone else having nautilus close it self after moving files ? (ext4 2.6.32-10-generic)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_remote, did you do chromium updates today?
<BUGabundo_remote> I do twice a day, yes
<bjsnider> can you load http://espn.go.com
<BUGabundo_remote> oh snap
<BUGabundo_remote> been like that since yesterday morning
<bjsnider> then it isn't a bug here
<BUGabundo_remote> specialy for several SSL sites
<BUGabundo_remote> fta says WFH
<BUGabundo_remote> so he aint fixing it
<edgy> Hi, non-english filenames appear as ?????????? . It used to work before, any hint?
<yofel> edgy: that sounds like utf-8 broken
<yofel> what does 'echo $LC_ALL' give you on a terminal?
<edgy> yofel: no value
<yofel> and echo $LANG
<edgy> yofel: C
<yofel> ok, thats ascii english, so you're not using utf-8
 * yofel sighs
<yofel> iirc you're the 3rd person I hear that from...
<edgy> yofel: may be the utf-8 config files is removed with an update or something?
<edgy> yofel: how can I reinstall it?
<yofel> could be, but I'm not sure. what does 'sudo locale-gen' do?
<edgy> yofel: it generates the locales but how can I choose one or the other?
<yofel> hm...... I really don't know much about locales, you could try something like 'export LANG=en_US.UTF-8' in a terminal, but that might only work for that terminal
<yofel> did you check your language support settings?
<BUGabundo_remote> pt_BR.UTF-8... done
<BUGabundo_remote>   pt_PT.UTF-8... done
<edgy> yofel: I don't know where is that. I don't want to change the GUI language after all.
<yofel> edgy: what desktop environment do you use? gnome/kde/xfce/...?
<edgy> yofel: kde
<yofel> edgy: also, did locale-gen say '... done' or '... up-to-date' ?
<edgy> yofel: it says done even if I repeat it many times
<yofel> hm, then I'm out of ideas, the language  settings in kde are in systemsettings->regional&language
<yofel> if you want to try that
<edgy> yofel: yes that region&language is for changing the interface language which I don't want. any way thanks a lot for your tips
<edgy> Does smplayer works for you? I am getting mplayer has finished unexpectedly
<BUGabundo_remote> edgy: known
<BUGabundo_remote> I've reported it
<BUGabundo_remote> it was closed upstream as a packing bug
<BUGabundo_remote> I should update LP bug
<BUGabundo_remote> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=913573&aid=2909634&group_id=185512
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/+bug/493188
<edgy> BUGabundo_remote: thanks for the clarification
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2909634 not found
<hoopoo> Hi room
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 493188 in smplayer "[Lucid] MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.2" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> hoopoo: you scared the bot :D
<hoopoo> OH no:)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote, why are you so remote? :/
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: at work, doing NX remote to home. so don't expect a quick reply
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: used to connect via wwebchat, but now its nicer
<kklimonda> what is ubuntu1 music store about? is there some document that explains it (how, where, what bands, for how much etc.)
<BUGabundo_remote> not that I know of
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone else having nautilus close it self after moving files ? (ext4 2.6.32-10-generic)
<robin0800> kklimonda: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ubuntu-one-music-store-answers/
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> not much
<robin0800> kklimonda: your right this is better http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/ubuntu-music-store-lucid.html
<johanbr> Hmm... the splash doesn't work for me and I get this in syslog: "Jan 19 09:33:21 saturn init: plymouth main process (391) terminated with status 1"
<johanbr> any idea what the problem could be?
<_stink_> i'm trying to install openssh-server on lucid and getting a 404 from aptitude.  any advice?
<johanbr> run "aptitude update"
<johanbr> if that doesn't work, your mirror is not working properly
<_stink_> thanks.  i think i forgot the update.  silly me :P
<johanbr> for what it's worth, my splash problem seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/509328
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509328 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Lucid Alpha2: Plymouth does not work with the current nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<genii> _stink_: I think it's just ssh now
<_stink_> genii: openssh-server seemed to work fine after apt-get update
<genii> _stink_: Looking at packages.ubuntu.com it looks like openssh-server is still there, yes, and now meta-package is just ssh
<_stink_> gotcha
<Lyaa> hya
<Lyaa> is there a preferred way to influence on network module ordering while loadin in *initramfs* ?
<Lyaa> (actually, I wanted to ask that in #ubuntu-boot - but the channel seems to be obsoleted)
<genii> Lyaa: As I understand they are loaded in the order they are given in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Lyaa> genii: right - that should be the (documented elsewhere) behaviour.. but at least in Lucid that is not the case..
<Lyaa> i'm currently testing the "rootfs-on-iscsi" in Lucid and the second NIC (not connected to the iscsi target) gets loaded first and the iscsi-hook only probes on eth0..
<Lyaa> i've also tried to blacklist the other module with cmdline like: .. blacklist=r8169 ..
<Lyaa> but that's not evaluated either..
<genii> Lyaa: /
<genii> Bah
<komputes> Does anyone here have openarena installed on 10.04?
<kklimonda> is there some known problem with suspend/resume nvidia and artefacts wen compiz is enabled?
<johanbr> kklimonda, I get that too
<kklimonda> good to know, I don't trust my nvidia anymore
<johanbr> I suspect some suspend quirk was lost in the move from HAL to pm-utils
<acicula> how is lucid, saw it was already onto the second alpha
<acicula> i tried to get it to run under Virtual PC but that didnt go very well(due to virtual pc though)
<kklimonda> acicula, well - works fine for me
<kklimonda> there is nothing worth updating for though
<acicula> heh i wont try then
<edgy> Hi, is the fix to bug #504198 committed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504198 in eglibc "locale support broken on upgrade to latest eglibc" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504198
<edgy> I don't even have a package eglibc!
<RAOF> edgy: Yes you do; it builds libc6, which is linked to practically everything on your system.
<edgy> RAOF: but my libc6 version is 2.11.1-0ubuntu1 and they are talking about eglibc - 2.11~20100104-0ubuntu, how can I tell whether the fix committed or not?
<RAOF> “aptitude changelog libc6” will grab the changelog of your libc6 package; that will tell you that you've got the fix.
<edgy> RAOF: thanks for this nice tip. It seems it's committed already but I wonder why am I facing the same problem!
<edgy> RAOF: when I type in my local language I got ????, do you know any hint?
<RAOF> edgy: Do you have the same symptoms of that bug?
<edgy> RAOF: my locale support is also broken but not getting the exact error that bug have
<RAOF> So it's probably a differet problem.
<edgy> RAOF: do you know how can I change my default locale? better from GUI
<RAOF> System->Administration->Language Support should do it.
<edgy> RAOF: I am using kubuntu and don't have these menus
<RAOF> Ah.  Well, there's likely to be something similar for kubuntu, but I'm not familiar enough.
<RAOF> There is a #kubuntu+1 channel, I believe.  You might have better luck there?
<bjsnider> isn't it called kubuntu-devel?
<yofel> RAOF: #kubuntu+1 forwards here as this is any_buntu+1
<edgy> I didn't know there is a channel for kubuntu+1 but it seems bjsnider and yofel are right
<bjsnider> i'm always right, except when i'm wrong
<yofel> edgy: kubuntu+1 sends you here, but the most knowlegeble people about kubuntu are indeed in #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> bjsnider: lol
<yofel> edgy: you should state that you're using lucid
<yofel> (in #kubuntu-devel)
<edgy> yofel: thanks for the hint
<histo> Does anyone know if intel graphics has been updated in lucid?
<histo> I'm having a hell of a time with karmic on a friends system with an intel gma 950
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | histo
<histo> Flash skipping horribly
<ubottu> histo: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.9.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 581 kB, installed size 1460 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<RAOF> Yes, intel graphics have been updated; I don't know if that'll fix your problem.
<histo> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel karmic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 585 kB, installed size 1448 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<arand> komputes: openarena runs fine (albeit very slowly (no surprise)) in my Lucid virtualbox.
<komputes> arand: thanks for testing, may be my driver that makes it dark then
<duffydack> running grub-install /dev/sda in  my karmic installation after removing the lucid partition, its asking for --root-directory, is it /boot or /  ?
<arand> duffydack: normally /
<duffydack> ta
<arand> How very logical, I am able to run openarena (albeit slowly) but it refuses completely to enable desktop effects >_<
<histo> arand: are you running openarena in software mode?
<arand> Hmm, might be, I don't set anything in particular..
<arand> histo: hmm, where would I actually tell if it were?
<Some_Person> When is lucid's freeze?
<RAOF> In the topic :)
<arand> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RAOF> Under “schedule”
<duffydack> nice to see the `manually add partition in live installer` bug fixed in dailys
<histo> arand: run glxinfo | grep render in terminal
<histo> arand: see if direct rendering is enabled
<histo> RAOF: under schedule that link is outdated
<histo> RAOF: neither of those links seem to show feature freeze
<RAOF> histo: You're looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=LucidLynxSchedule , right?  I see FeatureFreeze at Feb 18th.
<RAOF> histo: Also, “glxinfo | grep render” doesn't work as a 3D-is-working-herustic anymore; the mesa software renderer now supports direct rendering, so that check will always return true.
<arand> histo: hmm, seems to be a few errors by the guest utils there.. "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer" < Implies SW rendering?
<Some_Person> What is ubuntu's policy concerning prerelease software making it into the release?
<histo> arand: what type of renderer.
<arand> Some_Person: I guess it all depends on importance/impact.
<RAOF> arand: Yes, that means you're using mesa's software renderer.
<RAOF> arand: That's why desktop-effects aren't starting; they explicitly test for the software renderer and bail if you're using it.
<DanaG> interesting... this geforce6200 igp has the same window-resize/maximize lag that people complain about ATI having.
<Some_Person> How (un)stable is lucid at this point?
<arand> Hmm, then, if openarena can, why can't compiz run in software mode ;/
<RAOF> arand: Because it'll be (a) slow, and (b) I don't think GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap works correctly with the software renderer.
<arand> Heh, I'd take the sluggishness anyday if it allowed testing on VMs...
<DanaG> yargh, http://live.gnome.org/Metacity/MpxHowto
<DanaG> why has this stuff not been integrated upstream?
<DanaG> It's been 2 years, roughly.
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-20
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<kklimonda> are we going to get firefox 3.6 in lucid?
<onetinsoldier> i would imagine lucid will get it, eventually.
<Some_Person> How (un)stable is lucid in its current state?
<bjsnider> this question gets asked every day
<bjsnider> it varies from day to day
<bjsnider> certainly the alpha 2 cd is stable enough to install by design
<Some_Person> I read somewhere that the Ubuntu Software Center may replace Synaptic in Lucid. Is that true?
<IdleOne> Some_Person: at some point it is supposed to but IMO it needs a lot of work
<Some_Person> Has it advanced at all since Karmic?
<IdleOne> honestly I don't know. I looked at it a couple times and found it lacking in both karmic and lucid
<Some_Person> I hope that if it does "replace" Synaptic that doesn't mean we lose any of its features
<Some_Person> Reminds me of when gnome-screensaver came out: They still haven't added a Settings button to that thing
<IdleOne> still looks the same as I remember in karmic
<IdleOne> I still don't like it
<Some_Person> me neither
<Some_Person> but I have a friend who really likes it (a linux newbie, but a former fedora user)
<Some_Person> As for the gnome-screensaver issue I mentioned, why has that not been fixed over so many years?
<yofel> that's something only the gnome developers can answer you...
<WeatherGod> Some_Person, there has been some work done to the software center
<yofel> and while they're at it, they might as well write a usable gdmsetup -.-
<WeatherGod> particularly with making sure that it handles errors more gracefully
<WeatherGod> but it still has a ways to go
<yofel> heh, just had bug 508622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508622 in software-center "software-center crashed with ImportError in __motion_notify_cb()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508622
<WeatherGod> yeah, that is most likely from outdated package lists, I think
<WeatherGod> not sure
<yofel> " ImportError: PyGI support not enabled"
<yofel> sounds more like something changed in pygtk
<WeatherGod> hmmm, maybe...
<WeatherGod> most of my problems were resolved once I used Synaptics to load and freshen the package lists
<yofel> yep, just doing that in aptitude, I'll try to reproduce it again after tha
<yofel> t
<WeatherGod> the whole software center thing makes me yearn for the Fedora Add/Remove Software
<WeatherGod> never had it crash on me
<edgy> Hi, How can I log out of ubuntu?
<WeatherGod> on another note, I have found that the "Show Desktop" feature is only half-working in UNR for both Lucid and Karmic
<WeatherGod> ??
<WeatherGod> what do you mean
<WeatherGod> edgy, are you having difficulties with Ubuntu?
<edgy> is this a bug or the icon to logout is hidden somewhere?
<edgy> WeatherGod: yes, I can't see how to logout
<WeatherGod> well, for UNR, there should be your username in the upper right-hand corner
<WeatherGod> click on that
<WeatherGod> I think it is the same for others
<WeatherGod> did that help you?
<edgy> WeatherGod: I don't know what's UNR, but if I click on my name on the upper right, there are options like available, away, ... but all are dimmed and grey so I cannot click them
<gnomefreak> edgy: ther3e should be a red/some color icon near your name in upper right left click that
<WeatherGod> UNR == Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<edgy> WeatherGod: I am not using UNR, just standard lucid
<WeatherGod> That's what I figured... but it is still gnome
<WeatherGod> so, in your panel, you should have the date and time, right?
<WeatherGod> what is to the immediate right of that?
<setuid> Has anyone seen a significant slowdown in resume speed in Lucid vs. Karmic or previous? Coming out of suspend would take about 8 seconds with Karmic, Hardy, Jaunty, etc. With Lucid, it takes over 4 minutes.
<setuid> coming out of suspend with lucid takes longer than coming out of hibernate on all previous versions
<edgy> WeatherGod: to the immediate right? nothing. my name is in the upper-right. but to the left there is an icon like a circle which seems like a poweroff button but clicking on it open an empty menu
<gnomefreak> edgy: that is the icon to use
<edgy> gnomefreak: but it's not working
<gnomefreak> edgy: what is not working about it?
<edgy> gnomefreak: when I click on it, it just opens an empty menu
<WeatherGod> edgy, just as a test...
<gnomefreak> i removed mine this morning but up til than it worked
<WeatherGod> can you press Alt-F1?
<gnomefreak> ttys are dead :)
<edgy> WeatherGod: Alt-F1 opens apps menu here
<WeatherGod> and you should find the logout option in it
<edgy> WeatherGod: there is no logout option in the Applications menu
<WeatherGod> hmmm, just noticed that...
<gnomefreak> easy way to fix. remove icon maybe name as well and you can use the system menu to logout shutdown ....
<WeatherGod> it was there for Jaunty
<gnomefreak> its now one or the other cant use both
<Sarvatt> setuid: resume from suspend is .403, .591, and .422 seconds here for the last 3 i've done in lucid today..
<edgy> gnomefreak: I right clicked on the icon and choose remove from panel but now I don't even have a panel!
<setuid> Sarvatt, How do you time that?
<gnomefreak> edgy: than you didnt remove the right thing. what was the name of the thing you removed?
<Sarvatt> it says in dmesg
<edgy> gnomefreak: I didn't see a name, I get a menu with an option of remove from panel
<setuid> [50836.217376] PM: resume devices took 3.930 seconds
<setuid> [50836.217397] PM: Finishing wakeup.
<setuid> [50836.217399] Restarting tasks ... done.
<setuid> That?
<Sarvatt> yeah, my desktop is back up with wireless connected in less than a second
<setuid> It most-definitely did not take 3.930 seconds.... screen was black for over 4 minutes, then finally displayed the gdm login dialog
<Sarvatt> you might have been hitting the bug with the session scripts in GDM that should be fixed now
<edgy> gnomefreak: can you please paste the result of id? may be the user lost privileges somehow
<setuid> Which bug is that?
<Sarvatt> and gdm was constantly trying to restart
<setuid> My install is 2 days old
<Sarvatt> fixed gdm was uploaded a few hours ago
<setuid> I'm running gdm-2.2, because the gdm package is crippled and stripped of any useful functionalithy
<Sarvatt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-January/003732.html
<gnomefreak> edgy: why would my output help you? its the an privalige problem
<setuid> gdm has no theme support, no remote config support, lots of features were ripped out
<setuid> Sarvatt, This doesn't look like the issue I'm being affected by
<Sarvatt> indeed if you arent even using the lucid packages as intended
<edgy> gnomefreak: how can I tell whether my user have the right privileges?
<Sarvatt> i have no idea what could be going on there but i'm sure its gdm related
<edgy> ok I will reboot and see what's going on
<WeatherGod> ok, that was weird
<gnomefreak> edgy: well i can tell you the output i give you will not help you at all. there are a few ways, but someone else will have to help you out further im doing email atm and have to be done within 30minutes. You can start by ruling your priv. theory out since you were able to remove a panel you have the right priv
<WeatherGod> gnomefreak, he already left
<gnomefreak> WeatherGod: thanks i saw
<WeatherGod> I don't think he was someone who should be playing with an alpha release
<gnomefreak> he shouldnt be at all
<WeatherGod> anyway... I have noticed that for UNR, "Show Desktop" is only half working
<WeatherGod> and I can confirm it for Karmic which I finally upgraded to on my regular machine
<gnomefreak> UNR has had its share of issues for a while
<WeatherGod> "Show Desktop" will hide the windows, but will not bring back the windows when clicked again
<WeatherGod> yeah, but I still like it
<WeatherGod> and I want to make sure it works well
<WeatherGod> since others have said that they have no issues, I am curious about what makes the window manager different that Show Desktop would not work properly
<setuid> Sarvatt, easy to test... stop gdm, suspend, resume... and see how long it takes.
<setuid> But this same version of gdm (2.2) on previous Ubuntu versions didn't do this, so it's probably not gdm, it's probably upstart
<edgy> I failed to know how to logout of ubuntu and why the default icon is not working, any one here facing the same problem? I am  up2date
<WeatherGod> edgy, how did you get to Lucid?
<edgy> WeatherGod: a fresh install
<edgy> WeatherGod: I even created a new user so I make sure I am not inheriting anything from old home files
<WeatherGod> with a completely new user account, or did you retain the old account in your /home directory
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> and where did your installation image come from?
<edgy> WeatherGod: alpha2
<WeatherGod> ok, and you confirmed the md5sum?
<edgy> WeatherGod: yes and I used zsync for the download so it's good for sure
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> then it is likely to be some sort of new bug from the daily builds (I haven't tried the latest)
<edgy> WeatherGod: can you try it now? ;)
<WeatherGod> I would file a new bug and be sure to include a screenshot
<WeatherGod> not on this particular machine,  no
<edgy> WeatherGod: ;)
 * Crashbit pira pal sobre
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<aboSamoor> Pulseaudio here consumes 5% of the cpu all the time and jump to 20% once you play video or music
 * cwillu pokes
 * BUGabundo_remote pats cwillu in the back
<om26er> indicator applet session's power button is not on the far right side why?
<arand> Wierd hiccup, I thinks it's on the far right on the daily live, but in my upgraded, it's stuck there second however much I try to reset panel...
<om26er> there might be some gconf setting?
<arand> om26er: I've blasted /apps/panel/ several times
<om26er> should i report a bug? or this might be the default behavior?
<arand> Unsure, since it isn't present in the liveCD, only on upgrades, and maybe only on specific upgrades, but yea, a bug doesn't hurt I guess..
<arand> om26er: I think it should be toward indicator-applet in that case.
<om26er> arand: ok
<arand> om26er: or indicator-applet-session maybe
<om26er> arand: its indicator applet's
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/510040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510040 in indicator-applet "power button not on the far right side" [Undecided,New]
<CosmiChaos> hey new kernel
<CosmiChaos> m-m-m-m-onstersplit split split
<BUGabundo_remote> so now kmail has its signing/encripting backends broken :(
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_remote, try http://chrome.blogspot.com/ in chrome
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: snaps. most pages do, right now
<BUGabundo_remote> google help says corrupte profile
<BUGabundo_remote> but doesn't help more then that
<DanaG> hmm, any errors in error console?
<BUGabundo_remote> nada DanaG
<bjsnider> i think it's ironic that a lot of google's pages are snapping
<bjsnider> most pages work here though
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> I find that too
<BUGabundo_remote> blogger
<BUGabundo_remote> chrome extentions
<BUGabundo_remote> gmail
<BUGabundo_remote> phone home stuff??????
<alex_mayorga> What do you see on Firefox when right clicking in a text box and select "languages"?
<alex_mayorga> I see "en_ZA", "en_GB" and some other bogus language codes, is this a known bug?
<charlie-tca> Those are the languages installed by default in Ubuntu for mozilla-firefox, aren't they?
<DanaG> I'd say it's not bogus.
<DanaG> Australia, Great Britain, Zaire, US, <unspecified>, and Canada.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, the bogus part is that no "human readable" text is shown, but the codes
<DanaG> ah, better word is "obscure".
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: what component to report to?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<komputes> alex_mayorga: I know of a bug which combines those "en_ZA", "en_GB" and the full human readable "English (United States)" formats. Would you like me to find it for you?
<alex_mayorga> komputes: If you don't mind, I'd like to list myself as affected
<komputes> alex_mayorga: http://launchpad.net/bugs/66015
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 66015 in thunderbird "Duplicate spell checking dictionaries for every entry" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> Komputes: thanks!
<komputes> alex_mayorga: np
<alex_mayorga> BTW is there a way to query launchpad for "all the bugs that affect me"?
<charlie-tca> Go to your user name in launchpad (can click on it to go there), click on Bugs -> on the right side?
<charlie-tca> (but I don't know if "bugs that affect me" show up in it, 477 is too many to look for that
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: is not there, I've looked before, I guess that's a bug in launchpad :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, sounds like it. Unless they decided not to show the "affect me" bugs.
<charlie-tca> Seems like you would want to see them, but maybe you have to subscribe to each bug to see it?
<charlie-tca> I know auto-subscribe is broken, and you have to subscribe when you do anything to a bug, if you want to follow it.
<alex_mayorga> I personally would say is nice to have
<bcurtiswx> hey, anyone know if Gnome XChat is going to get an Indicator Session place?
<bcurtiswx> or the ability to minimize to tray?
<pif> hi, when I try "sudo <command>" it complains I am not in the sudoers file...
<pif> I'm the only user
<BUGabundo_remote> pif: $groups
<pif> I'm in 'adm'
<pif> should I reboot with init=/bin/bash ?
<pif> and add myself to 'admin' ?
<Ian_Corne> you should add yourself in the /etc/sudoers file
<Ian_Corne> or that
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<pif> yes, but I can't edit it without being root
<Ian_Corne> but it seems weird that it didn't do that automaticly if you're the only user..
<BUGabundo_remote> its now automagicly done
<BUGabundo_remote> no need to be in extra groups
<pif> alpha2 install
<sebsebseb> hi
<pif> is it normal that no flash player is installed by default?
<pif> I had to "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" for youtube to work
<tankdriver> pif: yes
<pif> how come?
<tankdriver> legal issues
<tankdriver> flash is not opensource software
<pif> aha
<pif> and I get a "mountall: could not connect to plymouth" is there a workaround yet?
<luis_lopez> upgrading python-vm-builder replaces grub-pc by grub, what could be the possible implications of this?
<jpds> I believe someone talked about this yesterday.
<jpds> luis_lopez:
<jpds> 13:52:24 < Ng> it's python-vm-builder
<jpds> 13:52:32 < Ng> Depends directly on grub for some reason
<jpds> 13:53:12 < Ng> yay fix released an hour ago
<luis_lopez> jpds: gracias!
<jpds> De nada.
<DanaG> har, Samsung fail: the backlight control on this netbook is BACKWARDS.
<zzillezz> hello
<zzillezz> any idea why my nvidia drivers don't want to install on lucid alpha2 (administration > hardware drivers)
<yofel> zzillezz: jockey doesn't yet support the new driver packaging. You can install them from the command line (nvidia-current [190], nvidia-173, nvidia-96)
<zzillezz> do i have to recompile the kernel after that ?
<zzillezz> cause i just spent an hour to get my wifi to work :-p
<yofel> no, the driver module will get compiled by dkms for the kernel you're currently using
<zzillezz> alright, let's have a go
<zzillezz> thanks yofel
<yofel> you're welcome
<zzillezz> hmm 'nvidia-current is already the newest version'
<alex_mayorga> yofel, mind listing a step by step of what you just said? I also have an nvidia card here, but I'm sure as of now, there's no acceleration going on whatsoever
<zzillezz> alex_mayorga, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zzillezz> but i doesn't seem to work for me
<yofel> does 'aptitude reinstall nvidia-current' tell you anything?
<alex_mayorga> Is it safe to try or would that cause major X damage?
<zzillezz> busy removing all DKMS modules
<zzillezz> you shouldn't ask questions like that if you're running lucid ;-)
<alex_mayorga> zzillezz: I know, asking out of habit I guess :D
<zzillezz> alright, i'm gonna reboot and see what happens
<zzillezz> br
<zzillezz> b
<zzillezz> still no nvidia :(
<zzillezz> do i have to run nvidia-xconfig ?
<platius> I had to run nvidia-xconfig  to get it going
<yofel> hm, the package should run that...
<yofel> zzillezz: can you pastebin your xorg.conf? I'm curious...
<zzillezz> nvidia-xconfig tells me that the file doesn't exist and that a new xorg.conf file has been written ...
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> okay, bjsnider, there?
<zzillezz> damn nvidia ion chipset :-p
<zzillezz> gonna try one last thing
<bjsnider> yofel, yeah, what's the juice?
<platius> That's what it told me ...
<yofel> bjsnider: shouldn't the nvidia-current package run nvidia-xconfig when you install it?
<platius> after it wrote xorg.conf I had to relogin
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> jockey does that
<bjsnider> you need to have the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file
<bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig should be avoided anyway
<zzillezz> success!
<yofel> bjsnider: ok thx, didn't know that
<zzillezz> i had to manually run nvidia-xconfig and reboot ...
<bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig will add a bunch of useless crap about the keyboard and mouse
<guntbert> <bjsnider> nvidia-xconfig should be avoided anyway  -- is this a general statement or just about the actual state in lucid?
<zzillezz> yeah, but what other solution was there ?
<zzillezz> my graphics are working now
<bjsnider> guntbert, that command is not updated as quickly as it should be, so i would avoid it unless i had a strange setup like dual monitors or whatever
<guntbert> bjsnider: thanks
<bjsnider> you want xorg.conf so point to the nvidia driver and the nologo option but that's all
<bjsnider> in the karmic dev cycle people were using the nvidia-xconfig command to pooch their systems, because it was adding stuff that broke the x-server
<zzillezz> now i only wish there was a native driver for my realtek 8192e wireless
<zzillezz> for now ndiswrapper will have to do
<duffydack> daily live installer just quits out during install.. just making a note.. i`ll use alpha2
<zzillezz> flash is still flashplugin-nonfree ?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: what would be the fate for your "highly experimental" flash installer?
<bjsnider> flash installer? what flash installer?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: the 64 bit one, remember?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: or it never existed :)
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/search?q=64bit+flash&x=0&y=0
<bjsnider> he can take the risk
<duffydack> i been using it for a while..
<bjsnider> i'll keep packaging it for my own private use
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I saw the PPA went away though, is that true?
<bjsnider> i just disabled it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: fta is asking if you  are 64bis
<bjsnider> i might enable it for a few minutes at a time for certain people to use and whatnot when there are updates
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you meant he chrome issue? i are 64 bits yes i are
<BUGabundo> thankas
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: well thanks on putting that together
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I'm without sound after last update
<bjsnider> i'm 64-bits i am, 64-bits i am, i am.
<zzillezz> battery life is not so great still in lucid :(
<BUGabundo> crimsun: scratch that... it started working once I told you it wasnt!! got scared I guess
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=32436
<bjsnider> am i going to be able to open that?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> (10:09:36 PM) fta: BUGabundo, supposedly fixed by r36625, the ppa has 4.0.303.0~svn20100120r36627
<bjsnider> that page claims the bug is fixed
<BUGabundo> so does fta
<BUGabundo> but I'm still getting snaps
<BUGabundo> FIXED
<bjsnider> updating now
<BUGabundo> restart ch after
<bjsnider> fixed
<bjsnider> seems to be anyway
<flyguy97> I want to run a copy of lucid for testing my own packages, do I need to download a fresh copy of each of the alpha and beta iso's or will it automatically upgrade to the latest?
<bjsnider> use today's livecd
<bjsnider> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<RAOF> The alphas and betas are convenient fictions; they're just (better tested) snapshots of the archive.  So, yes, it will automatically upgrade to the latest.
<flyguy97> RAOF: Thank you!
<bjsnider> RAOF, so you agree with me that there shouldn't be alphas and betas
<RAOF> bjsnider: No, not at all.  Alphas and Betas are useful snapshots; they're *convenient* fictions.
<RAOF> Alphas and Betas are tested-installable, which is more than you can say for an arbitrary daily CD.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> RAOF: but we are all testers
<BUGabundo> if daily fails, report, and hope next one is fixed
<RAOF> But people install much less often than they use their system, so installs are generally worse-tested than the general system.
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> hence the milestones
<RAOF> Yes.
<BUGabundo> two reasons : better installer test
<BUGabundo> and to make milestones for code
<bjsnider> the milestone is whenever the code is ready
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bjsnider> and if the livecd is not installable on a certain day that's an occupational hazard of trying to install a development snapshot
<RAOF> Milestones are also nice incentivising targets.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: in the future, please be precise regarding what update
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I really have no idea what you meant by "without sound after last update"
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I always try, when I have extra info
<BUGabundo> in this case, some of my last updates, from last 48h and a reboot, could have lead to no sound...
<BUGabundo> but all of the sudden it started working
<BUGabundo> with no apparent reason
<crimsun> BUGabundo: but you didn't even provide the most basic info, e.g., "application X gives me no sound even though gnome-volume-control shows a recognized card and the volume is not zero or muted"
<BUGabundo> not muted
<BUGabundo> 1st thing I checked
<bjsnider> in karmic i was able to play a high-bitrate dts file and an mp3 simultaneously with no glitches
<simba_> so i just bought a new computer, and managed to hold out for 2 days with win7 before i tore of the "made for win7" and "win7 enhanced experience" stickers and installed lucid, just hope there will be a wacom driver soon :P
 * yofel still has the 'Designed for Windows XP' sticker on his EeePC. Let's see how long it holds, the vista sticker on the notebook was unreadable after a month ^^
<bjsnider> simba_, wait a minute, you mean you don't want to use the excellent windows operating system?
<ripps> Does anybody know if it would be possible to write an application indicator for irssi?
 * genii carefully peels off his "Made for Vista" stickers
<RAOF> ripps: It would be, yes, but I'm not sure how easy it'd be.
<simba_> bjsnider, I gave it an honnest try, but i got tired of waiting for everything
<JontheEchidna> I stuck the "made for Vista" sticker of a new monitor on a microwave, since the microwave's interface is more retarded than the interface of the 20-year-old microwave that just died on us
<JontheEchidna> the microwave is unintuitive and the LCD has an atrocious view-angle range
<genii> JontheEchidna: I have a collection of these kinds of stickers that I put on out refridgerator :)
<JontheEchidna> the microwave deserved this one :P
 * yofel likes his refrigerator, he put a linux sticker on it :P
 * BUGabundo has only a nvidia sticker.... no other sticker came on laptop... brought with NO OS.  front cover has a Ubuntu sticker
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-21
<jamalta> Hi there, quick question.. is fglrx completely borked in alpha 2?
 * jamalta is doing another update today to see if issue gets resolved
<ripps> jamalta: I don't think fglrx works with the xserver and kernel in lucid yet, you'll have to use the -ati driver in the meantime
<onetinsoldier> i'll feel pretty lucky if the the next fglrx driver works with this latest Xorg and bleeding edge kernel ;-)
<jamalta> ripps: let me try that
<jamalta> onetinsoldier: i guess i should have considered that before i upgraded ;)
<jamalta> don't i still have the older kernel?
 * jamalta waits for the upgrade to finish to check the kernels he has
<jamalta> what's the default kernel in karmic?
<crimsun> jamalta: 2.6.31-14
<jamalta> crimsun: gracias
<bjsnider> the development snapshot of gnome-shell from today contains a new feature. under the account name menu, there is now a "sidebar" checkbox, that once checked results in a column on the left side of the screen with a list of frequently used applications and a clock. the sidebar can also be made smaller and auto-hides.
<bjsnider> also contains recent documents
<onetinsoldier> thanks for the update bjsnider :)
<RAOF> Um.  That's been in there for *ages*
<bjsnider> has it? i didn't notice
<RAOF> Yeah, because it's ugly, space-consuming, and mostly useless.
<bjsnider> it auto-hides
<bjsnider> it has a low-profile mode
<bjsnider> but it is ugly
<bjsnider> right now
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's *been* ugly for about 6 months, I think
<RAOF> (It's also been useless for the same period of time)
<RAOF> Unless they've suddenly whipped up an actually interesting sidebar.
<bjsnider> it still doesn't match the black theme
<simba_> i think gnome-shell still have a long way to go before it is ready for the common user...
<bjsnider> but it has a low-profile mode that makes the icons very small, and then auto-hides it down to a few pixels
<RAOF> The one that I'm seeing goes down to 10-20ish pixels, is ugly, and pointless.  Is that the one you're seeing? :)
<bjsnider> i dunno. want to take a screenshot?
<RAOF> Not particularly, really.
<crimsun> hehe, I remember someone (DBO?) once asked me for a screenshot, and I warned that it would be the most boring thing ever: lots of x-terminal-emulators, lots of code
<RAOF> Mine won't be boring; having wandered through the gjs/mozjs wasteland to fix it I'm just a little sick of gnome-shell :).
<bjsnider> RAOF, fix it? it ain't broke
<RAOF> bjsnider: Have you tried to install gnome-shell from the Lucid repositories?
<bjsnider> you meant he dependency on mozjs?
<bjsnider> i'm using a ppa right now. i understand that there was a problem with the one in lucid
<RAOF> Yes.  There still is (until gjs gets rebuilt & I queue a gnome-shell build)
<RAOF> It's been broken for some months.
<bjsnider> ok, here's a real difference. the new gnome-shell has notifications coming through the bottom of the screen in bubbles
<onetinsoldier> gnome-shell is broken right now though? in lucid?
<bjsnider> gtk themes still look old and one-dimensional. they need a 3d look
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> gryargh
<DanaG> hmm, is it possible to install dropbox on the csc space?
<DanaG> damn, 218M.
<DanaG> quota is 300M.
<DanaG> ooh, vogon has htop.
<DanaG> spiffy.
<DanaG> er, sorry, wrong channel.
<DanaG> again.
<daijoubu> Hello, just wanted to let you know that PPPOE still doesn't work with alpha 2 ...
<daijoubu> will that be fixed ?
<johnflux> Hey all
<johnflux> When I boot up, it gets to the KDE login prompty and the keyboard and mouse don't work
<johnflux> that's if I boot with an older kernel
<johnflux> if I boot with the latest kernel, I get no graphics at all - the screen just goes gray at the time when xorg should start up
<johnflux> anyone know how I can fix it? :-/
<sharky> maybe what video driver
<JohnFlux> updating fixed xorg :)
<JohnFlux> but now I have no sound
<JohnFlux> also apps crash when I quit.  This is a bug in Qt - kubuntu needs to depend on the latest version Qt
<JohnFlux> Qt 4.6.1
<sharky> good
<JohnFlux> installing pulseaudio fixed the audio :)
<JohnFlux> actually
<JohnFlux> one of my mixers was set to mute
<JohnFlux> that was the reason :-/
<JohnFlux> in the upgrade it got set to mute for something
<JohnFlux> *some reason
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<BUGabundo_remote> who can tell me what and where to echo something so my LCD will turn off, remotelly via SSH
<BUGabundo_remote> I forgot to turn it of, and I hate to spend energy :(
<cwillu> ugh, why are my nautilus tabs on the bottom of the window?
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, x running?
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu UI feature
<BUGabundo_remote> they choose to be like that
<cwillu> xset dpms force off
<BUGabundo_remote> I have a bug in LP and upstream
<BUGabundo_remote> applied. how do I test?
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> "test"
<BUGabundo_remote> since I'm 30 KMs away ?
<cwillu> you'll find out in the morning :p
<cwillu> your default power properties doesn't turn off the backlight after however long?
<BUGabundo_remote> its morning already
<BUGabundo_remote> I left for work... and forgot to turn it off
<BUGabundo_remote> ill be back home in 11h :\
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, actually, even doing a remote chvt (assuming that vt switching works on your setup) should do it, as the kernel should timeout the monitor
 * om26er notices daily live cd have decreased in size
<cwillu> om26er, oversight, it'll be fixed for alpha3
 * cwillu insists on cd images that require dvd's to burn :p
<om26er> is the plan of removing GIMP dropped?
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu im remotelly connected via FreeNX
<BUGabundo_remote> I have all my X, except for composite/3D
<BUGabundo_remote> or access to TTYs since I can't capture keyboard special keys
<cwillu> ah, in that case I don't think you can turn things off, as the use of the session would reactivate the monitor, no?
<cwillu> might be able to do something with killall -STOP'ing gnome-power-manager and gnome-screensaver, although I'm not sure what other processes may get involved
<cwillu> xorg.log might tell you something of interest as to whether the monitors are staying in suspend/standby though
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu no, since this is an entirely diff nested X
<cwillu> okay, then what I said originally should work
<BUGabundo_remote> ill see if it worked when I get home
<BUGabundo_remote> you have a beer on me, if it does :D
<cwillu> I can't believe I'm about to use a virtualbox with usb passthrough to get this soundcard working
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<JohnFlux> who do I bug to make sure that 10.04 ships with Qt 4.6.1 ?
<BUGabundo_remote> doesn't work with alsa/PA ?
<BUGabundo_remote> and there he goes :\
<JohnFlux> Will 10.04 use KDE 4.4 ?
<BUGabundo_remote> I would think so
<BUGabundo_remote> hey Sarvatt
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, still here :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, I compiled alsa to make it work once, I'll be damned if I can reproduce it on the machine I need it for though :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, m-audio fast track ultra
<cwillu> ah, goodie;  the device shows up in usb passthrough if I run virtualbox as root
 * cwillu cringes
<BUGabundo_remote> MEDO
<cwillu> next I'm gonna use ie6 to browse for the windows driver :D
<BUGabundo_remote> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<hifi> first things I do when I ever install XP: install firefox, install 7zip
<hifi> after I've run windows update for an hour
<hifi> ran!
<hifi> oh, this wasn't OT channel
<cwillu> sorry, I get offtopic sometimes
 * cwillu submits an application to m-audio's private beta program
<Ng> noooooo, the new bash-completion got merged with its totally insane host browsing :(
 * Ng works up some calm for a sensible bug report
<cwillu> Ng, yay, the new bash-completion got merged with the insane completion quoting fixed! :)
<Ng> orly?
<Ng> I didn't have any problems with quoting, but I do very much not want avahi-browse spewing errors and taking 30s to timeout every time I tab complete a hostname ;)
<cwillu> Ng, I use menu-complete (aka hippie completion/tab-per-completion), which has been broken due to some misguided quoting in /etc/bash_completion
<Ng> cwillu: ah
<jpds> I use zsh.
 * cwillu compares jpds to the people who come into #ubuntu to say "I use arch" to the people troubleshooting stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: zsh is much better in autcomplete, right?
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: zsh is the win at everything.
<indus> hi
<zzillezz> hello
<indus> is ati binary working on lucid?
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: the status menu is part of the the new indicator-me..
<vish> hasnt been fully implemented yet
<BUGabundo_remote> I don't care
<indus> is ati binary working on lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> don't like half cooked stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> indus: stop repeating your self
<BUGabundo_remote> we read it already
<indus> hmm,
<indus> is important for me
<indus> so had to make sure someone got that
<gnomefreak> indus: would be ehlpful if you gave us an users case on how to check. not everyone in the channel would know how to test :)
 * gnomefreak has other things to worry about that ati
<indus> gnomefreak, well, i just followed the release notes for lucid which said it didnt
<indus> just wondered if some new support dropped in
<alokito> what apt line should I add for chromium in Lucid
<alokito> Pici,
<BUGabundo_remote> alokito: chromium PPA
<BUGabundo_remote> either daily, dev or beta
<alokito> hmm
<alokito> ok
<JohnFlux> could someone add Qt 4.6.1  please
<JohnFlux> 4.6.0 is very buggy, making a lot of programs nearly unusable
<JohnFlux> speed wise, crashes, etc
<gnomefreak> JohnFlux: you should really file a bug on it that way it will get seen by right people (not all devs are in this channel
<JohnFlux> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<yofel> JohnFlux: you should ask in #kubuntu-devel, but I doubt we will package qt ourselves, usually it's synced from debian
<gnomefreak> yofel: it has to be acked by Riddel and IIRC he doesnt spend a whole lot of time at keyboard in that channel
<Oli``> What's the current kernel?
<simba_> 2.6.32-11-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP
<arand_> Is that one working for you btw? Fails to boot here
<simba_> working without any problems here
<BUGabundo_remote> arand_: wfm
<Oli``> Do you think will lucid ship 2.6.33? I ask because I have an SSD and .33 has in-kernel TRIM support
<simba_> Oli``, I am running of an ssd and lucid havent touched the swap partition yet.
<Ng> is there magic to make plymouth do exciting shiny things?
<Sarvatt> sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd
<JohnFlux> Sarvatt: is plymouth only for ubuntu, and not kubuntu?
<BUGabundo_remote> Sarvatt: its up and running again?
<BUGabundo_remote> is it instalable even ?
<Sarvatt> has been for a long time now, just not working without KMS yet I dont think
<Sarvatt> and i have no idea JohnFlux, it should be for both but the transition might not be as pretty :D
<yofel> JohnFlux: kubuntu wants to use plymouth too, but afaik there's no artwork yet
<JohnFlux> yofel: cool
<JohnFlux> it's a shame that kubuntu tends to be a second class citizen :-/
<JohnFlux> btw, I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, and it no longer sees my laptop battery
<JohnFlux> presumably a kernel regression?
<yofel> they don't tend to, they just have very limited manpower, and sometimes they just don't get something done
<yofel> JohnFlux: err... in kde? On bootup it shows 'no battery available'  too, once I run byobu in a terminal the battery gets recognized o.O?
<yofel> odd workaround, but it works for me
<simba_> i hope something like this plymouth theme will become default "space sunrise" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSg2rRj4HQ
<yofel> dunno if  someone reported that, I've been too busy with other stuff
<JohnFlux> yofel: I just ran that in a terminal..  no battery so far .. :)
<JohnFlux> hmm, this byobu looks interesting though :)
<JohnFlux> yofel: what does it do? :)
<yofel> byobu is profiled screen
<JohnFlux> OO
<yofel> very useful over ssh, but I use it locally too, so if X crashes or so I don't loose my terminal
<JohnFlux> yofel: I toggled the battery display on
<JohnFlux> and now KDE sees my battery :-D
<JohnFlux> yofel: thanks for that :)
<yofel> JohnFlux: oh yeah, I have the battery display on in byobu
<yofel> like I said, odd workaround...
<JohnFlux> indeed
<arand_> If I want to update a bug report with the apport-collect of another package (e.g. ubuntu kernel, with mainline kernel), what is the command used? "apport-collect --package linux-image-2.6.33-999-generic -u 510571" Is not working.
<yofel> arand_: and without the -u ?
<arand_> yofel: hmm, yea, that works...
 * arand_ facepalms
<BUGabundo_remote> arand_: not your fault that keeps changing comands
<arand_> Soo yea, there: Bug #510571 Possibly VirtualBox-related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux "Latest -11 kernel won't boot, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<lnostdal> nvidia-drivers seem totally messed up atm.
<benste> hi, if I'd like to have a package merged from debian - what can I do? -https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tiemu/+bug/221332
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 221332 in tiemu "The tiemu package is heavily outdated" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<yofel> lnostdal: yes, the packages will fail if installed from jockey afaik
<yofel> benste: you should ask in #ubuntu-motu for this
<benste> yofel: thx
<pasjr> I am trying to get my Ralink usb n wireless to work, my computer can see my network with it.  However it fails to connect, any ideas?
<yofel> pasjr: did you check the network manager and system logs?
<yofel> then again, NM logs into syslog iirc
<pasjr> no what am I looking for
<yofel> not sure, It's been a while since I debugged NM, you should check the output of 'dmesg' as well as the contents of /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog after trying to connect
<pasjr> dmesg :rtl819xE:request firmware fail!
<pasjr> its weird in 9.04 it worked great but now 10.04 it only can see and will not connect, it times out
<yofel> pasjr: hm, sounds like a regression, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-bugs what's the best way to file a but about wireless
<pasjr> ok thank you
<lnostdal> i do not understand why "nouveau" is being added to something which already is messy .. how do i get rid of this stuff so the driver everyone really wants to use anyway gets to do its thing? ..    i'm currently getting "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig" from glxinfo, and i think it is related to the recently introduced nouveu or something mesa-related "taking over"
<lnostdal> http://paste.lisp.org/display/93693
<lnostdal> yeah, stupid .so file .. sigh :}
<yofel> lnostdal: is your system up to date? We did have a mesa mess a while ago. And what driver are you using?
<lnostdal> i'll check
<Sarvatt> what version does dpkg -l | grep mesa-utils say it is?
<lnostdal> doing a purge of everything nvidia, then deleting xorg.conf and running nvidia-xconfig to create a new one seems to have helped for most software ..   some 32bit stuff seems to load mesa-stuff still though, not sure yet (this is amd64 bit and i'm using a 64 bit os)
<lnostdal> 7.7-0ubuntu8    , Sarvatt
<lnostdal> 190.53-0ubuntu6   for nvidia-current
<lnostdal> yeah, for 32bit stuff (e.g., wine) one need to do stuff like   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so
<lnostdal> ..so something's up with the dynamic linking setup or something
<lnostdal> http://lab.bachem-it.com/opengl/qtgears/   is a nice way to test this btw.
<lnostdal> i.e.,"Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly" .. when not using LD_PRELOAD ..  ok, i'll shut up now .. things work .. heh :)
<arand_> Anyone running -11 kernel in virtualbox care to confirm Bug #510571 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux "Latest -11 kernel won't boot, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<gorgonizer> arand_: 2.6.32-11 kernel (amd64) works here in Virtualbox (3.1.2)
<arand_> Hmm, so possibly limited to 32bit/2.1.4_OSE...
<gorgonizer> arand_: I don't use the OSE version of Virtualbox, not sure if that would make a difference..
<arand_> Well, I guess different versions of VB, especially 2-/-3 might have some diffs in the emaulated hardware..
<arand_> Hmm, let's see if I install VB in VB..
<ManDay> Should the bug filed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/419328 be fixed in the current repositories or only on some third party repo? I don't know how to read this
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 419328 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gme] attaching external monitor: laptop display is black, external monitor too, with frozen mouse coursor" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ManDay> Just asking because my system is all-up-to-date (not bleeding edge) and it still crashes
<yofel> ManDay: this was fixed in the upstream intel git repository, not in ubuntu yet
<ManDay> Ok, so where do I find it?
<ManDay> (Is the inteil git repo on l/p?)
<yofel> ManDay: and according to comment #104 this is fixed in the xorg-updates ppa
<ManDay> so with an up-to-date system it should be fixed indeed?
<yofel> no, the fix is not in the karmic main archive but in the xorg-updates ppa and in Lucid
<yofel> ManDay: follow the link to the ppa in comment 104 to get instructions how to get the updated package
<yofel> hm, wait, it *should* be fixed in lucid if I get this right
<yofel> now I'm confused myself -.-
<ManDay> -.-
<ManDay> When do you reckon will the patch make it to the main archives?
<ManDay> the bug itsself is hardly bearable, and unpredictable somewhat. sometimes it happens sometimes not
<ManDay> but whenever it happens you loose all data and the FS gets totally messed up
<yofel> ManDay: I think you should ask in #ubuntu-x if you want more precise information, could take a while until someone answers you though
<ManDay> ok thanks
<burzki> the new update asks me to login after idle for a minute or two .. how to turn this off?
<yofel> burzki: a) what new update? b) login into what?
<burzki> just a daily update i did yesterday.  asks me to log back into my active session..  if i walk away from my machine for a couple minutes and come back, i am prompted with a user login window to get back to what i was doing.  this is new.  i couldn't find a setting for it.  i dont want to have to type my password everytime i get up for coffee
<yofel> are you using gnome/kde/...?
<burzki> gnome
<yofel> dunno then, I use KDE and it works fine
<burzki> maybe i found it -- 'lockscreen' in screensaver settings
<gnomefreak76> bui am running into that as well but it should be as simple as changing setting in screensaver dialog
<Mike1_> hey!
<Mike1_> is there any way to see libxine 1.1.17 in lucid?
<Mike1_> the current 1.1.16 plays flac-files in a very disorted way
<leftyfb> Do we know if FF 3.6 is going to be included in 10.04 LTS?
<skydrome> !release schedule
<skydrome> !milestone
<yofel> !schedule | skydrome
<ubottu> skydrome: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<skydrome> there we go :
<leftyfb> yofel: any idea if FF 3.6 is going to make it in?
<yofel> leftyfb: afaik it should make it in
<BUGabundo> cwillu: don't know if you got my message
<BUGabundo> cwillu: but that tip you gave me didn't work... LCD was still on
<yofel> lcd?
<yofel> BUGabundo: you can't turn the screen off?
<BUGabundo> yofel: not when I'm 30KMs away
<BUGabundo> and forgot the LCD on
<BUGabundo> I hate to spend energy
<BUGabundo> so I asked if anyone knew how to turn if off
<BUGabundo> the laptop LCD
<yofel> wasn't there something like 'xset dpms force off' ?
<yofel> works on my eeePC here
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> well it does turn it off
<BUGabundo> but not tottaly
<yofel> and force standby / suspend?
<BUGabundo> same
<yofel> :/
<BUGabundo> its close enouth
<BUGabundo> what I really wanted was to do the same as the hardware button
<BUGabundo> but not sure I can do it via soft
<BUGabundo> maybe a kernel echo to somewhere
<Ian_Corne> new ff boots really fast
<Ian_Corne> :)
<BUGabundo> 3.6? yes it's a new kind of build
<BUGabundo> static linked
<BUGabundo> but I tested it all today
<BUGabundo> Chromium beats them by allot
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.7  "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo> firefox "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo> chromium-browser –user-data-dir=/tmp/chrome "http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/startup.html#"`python -c 'import time; print int(time.time() * 1000);'`
<BUGabundo> hi emma
<emma> Hi there BUGabundo
<IDWMaster> I got the <10 second boot time working now.
<IDWMaster> It boots in 5 seconds
<IDWMaster> Wasn't the goal about 10 seconds or less?
<bjsnider> 5 seconds?
<IDWMaster> Yes, on an i7 CPU
<bjsnider> with a standard magnetic drive?
<BUGabundo> SSD?
<IDWMaster> Standard drive. 5 seconds is the time to the login screen
<bjsnider> it might be instantaneous on an SSD then
<BUGabundo> I don't believe it
<BUGabundo> get me bootcharts
<BUGabundo> or it didn't happen
<IDWMaster> How do I get those?
 * BUGabundo uploads newer pngs
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: install bootchart
<BUGabundo> and reboot a few times
<yofel> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<IDWMaster> Installing
<BUGabundo> there we go
<IDWMaster> Generating kernel image
<bjsnider> 10 seconds is the goal i think. 5 seconds would be a major overachievment
<IDWMaster> I'll be back
<BUGabundo> ok its more then 10 sec till he get back
<Tscheesy> ^^
<RAOF> Now with irc client that won't (hopefully) bounce after netsplits!
<BUGabundo> 1 min now
<BUGabundo> RAOF: LOL
<bjsnider> maybe he's looking at the boot chart
<BUGabundo> ahha
<BUGabundo> 2 min down
<BUGabundo> bahh
<BUGabundo> failed reboot
<yofel> no, booted in 5 seconds, but now X crashes on every login :P
<bjsnider> maybe he's doctoring the bootchart so it falsely reports that it took 5 seconds
<Tscheesy> maybe it was the machine next to him he booted before
<BUGabundo> I'm uploading newer ones to http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> very very old ones here http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/
<bjsnider> nothing has been changed in the lucid archive that would cause this guy to boot in 5 seconds right?
<BUGabundo> upload done
<BUGabundo> incase anyone want to check out
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not to my knowlage
<bjsnider> how long does it take you?
<BUGabundo> douh he does have a very fast CPU
<RAOF> Well, on a significantly faster processor than the 10 second netbook-boot, I'd guess that 5 seconds isn't beyond the realms of possibility.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: why ask? you have the same data as me :D
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I had a friend do 9 secs on SSD in karmic
<BUGabundo> so its possible
<RAOF> SSDs make booting fun!
<BUGabundo> kernel .32 is faster too
<BUGabundo> ssds make resume FUN
<Sarvatt> resume?!
<BUGabundo> from hibernate
<Sarvatt> suspend/resume is <1 second with a crappy rotational
<IDWMaster> Where do I upload the file?
<BUGabundo> wb IDWMaster
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: not from hibernate (to disk)
<IDWMaster> Where do I go to upload it?
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: imgbin ?
<BUGabundo> dropbox?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu one ?
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: here are mine http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> 24 sec to me, till GDS
<BUGabundo> *GDM
<yofel> here's mine: EeePC 1000H with SSD http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/yofel-eee-lucid-20100121-1.png
<BUGabundo> 19secs
<BUGabundo> not bed
<IDWMaster> OK. I found an image hosting service at ELCNET Cloud Computing. I'll create an account and upload there
<BUGabundo> but I expected much better
<IDWMaster> I'll report back when I'm done uploading
<BUGabundo> LOL IDWMaster
<yofel> wtf?
<bjsnider> IDWMaster, did it take 5 seconds that time too?
<BUGabundo> yofel: don't you agree 19 is too much ?
<BUGabundo> why did he leave!?!?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: how long are yours in karmic?
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, it takes 8 till Xorg, and KDM was never that fast
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> your SSD peaks at 91MBs
<BUGabundo> mine 5400 peaks at 61
<BUGabundo> your services kill you
<BUGabundo> mysql and SSH
<yofel> huh? why the f*** do I have mysqld running here o.O
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, to the login screen 15 seconds i think
<yofel> ssh is wanted
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> yofel: KDE uses mysql DB !
<yofel> ah, might be
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: bootcharts or it didn't happen
<leftyfb> yofel: kill ipv6 and you might get ssh to start faster
<bjsnider> too lazy for that
<yofel> leftyfb: how?
<BUGabundo> yofel: kernel paramter
<leftyfb> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html
<BUGabundo> only way now, since its built in
<yofel> leftyfb, BUGabundo: thx, I'll check it
<IDWMaster> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_-KbV7gGu2d8/S1jVLoJqn1I/AAAAAAAAAC4/z3tAy_wMgKo/s1600/brian-desktop-lucid-20100121-2.png
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> too small
<BUGabundo> :(
<yofel> lol
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: you got a bigger, non compressed one ?
<IDWMaster> I'll look into another service
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/asuka-lucid-20100121-2.png
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: http://imagebin.ca/
<Sarvatt> plymouth solar theme uses a *ton* of cpu there :D
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I would redo my ureadahead list :(
<BUGabundo> yours is HUGGEEEE
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: your poor atom is going crazy
<IDWMaster> 5 seconds to Xserver init, 13 seconds for everything else to load it looks like
<BUGabundo> up and down
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: 3.5sec udev is too much for that netboot :\
<BUGabundo> and 62 MB/s aint that great for an SSD
<BUGabundo> do you have it booting from a slower SSD?
<Sarvatt> this isnt an SSD
<BUGabundo> it isn't ?!?!
<BUGabundo> that explains a lot
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 31 secs to GDM
<BUGabundo> plymouth and nautilus are using lost of CPU
<BUGabundo> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: we are comparing bootcharts, care so share yours ?
<IDWMaster> Full resolution
<IDWMaster> http://elcnet.servehttp.com/resources/cloud/images/1cc7254e353198408c09735923e1a87fbrian-desktop-lucid-20100121-2.png
<BUGabundo> would be nice to see a few from KDE
<JontheEchidna> I must profess I haven't been doing bootcharts
<BUGabundo> oh oh
<JontheEchidna> s/profess/confess
<IDWMaster> Actual time looks like 13 for everything :(
<IDWMaster> Not sure if I'm reading it right though?
<IDWMaster> Is the number at the top the time for all services to start?
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: really short bootchart
<BUGabundo> lucky u
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: its time tilll it stop... a few secs after login, and IO calms down
<IDWMaster> OK.
<IDWMaster> So 13 is good?
<IDWMaster> http://elcnet.servehttp.com/resources/cloud/images/1cc7254e353198408c09735923e1a87fbrian-desktop-lucid-20100121-2.png
<IDWMaster> Does the link work?
<BUGabundo> you got 3.8 sec to GDM
<IDWMaster> It should be full-resolution according to the documentation.
<IDWMaster> That's really good!
<BUGabundo> yes it works
<BUGabundo> your modem manager is making you loose like 1,5 sec
<BUGabundo> do you have 3G or something IDWMaster?
<IDWMaster> I have IDW access (new type of connection)
<IDWMaster> It's a beta protocol
<IDWMaster> P2P virtual networking
<BUGabundo> don't know what that is
<BUGabundo> is it like n2n or hamachi?
<IDWMaster> It's a virtual networking adapter that speeds up the connection, and it allows the resolution of IDW addresses
<IDWMaster> IDW is P2P based, but requires low-level support
<IDWMaster> Addresses like IDW://idw.elc.ids
<IDWMaster> That's why my name's IDWMaster
<BUGabundo> weird
<BUGabundo> yeah I figured as much
<BUGabundo> link so I can read it later
<BUGabundo> please
<IDWMaster> Read the boot chart?
<IDWMaster> http://elcnet.servehttp.com/resources/cloud/images/1cc7254e353198408c09735923e1a87fbrian-desktop-lucid-20100121-2.png
<IDWMaster> I'm not sure why it boots so fast now.
<BUGabundo> yeo
<IDWMaster> It just suddenly started booting faster.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<IDWMaster> It didn't see all of my RAM before either.
<IDWMaster> I'm using an Asus motherboard, and only 4GB of RAM.
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: what kernel you have?
<IDWMaster> DDR3
<BUGabundo> maybe a bug in bios, or wrong aberture hole
<IDWMaster> I have 2.6.32-10-generic
<BUGabundo> but is it 32bits or 64 ?
<IDWMaster> 64 bit
<BUGabundo> check a bios upgrade then
<IDWMaster> It says everything in the bootchart.
<IDWMaster> Disk throughput is 143MBPS
<BUGabundo> or docs on the memory hole
<BUGabundo> eheh
<IDWMaster> I'll try booting from SSD later when I get one of those drives.
<IDWMaster> I don't have one yet though.
<IDWMaster> I used to be able to boot from an SD card
<bjsnider> IDWMaster, you're using dual-channel DDR with a core i7?
<IDWMaster> Yes.
<bjsnider> unfortunate
<IDWMaster> What's the memory hole by the way?
<bjsnider> the place where inconvenient information is thrown in the book "1984"
<BUGabundo> IDWMaster: a way motherboards specify how to address more then 3GB of RAM
<IDWMaster> I use Mono for development, and that starts almost instantly
<IDWMaster> How do you compile apps for 64 bit in Mono?
<IDWMaster> I only see 32 bit options for some reason.
<IDWMaster> I'm working on a unified chat program which uses the IDW adapter.
<IDWMaster> It's on Launchpad
<IDWMaster> https://launchpad.net/universal
<IDWMaster> Just started it though
<XiXaQ> I'm really excited about gnome-shell and zeitgeist. I'd like to hear from people with experience from it in lucid.
<BUGabundo> XiXaQ: seems most that tried it didn't like it
<XiXaQ> like it? The features or the current state of affairs?
<XiXaQ> I've used gnome-shell for a while, and I really love it.
<XiXaQ> I hated it to begin with, but someone I know to be very competent spoke warmly about it, so I gave it a second go, and when I got used to it, I began to see the big advantages of it. I haven't looked at zeitgeist yet, though, but that's also something I've been longing for forever.
<XiXaQ> tagging is much better than navigating through hierarchies, I think.
<BUGabundo> I guess it needs to be hammered into our habbits
<BUGabundo> just like bottom nautilus tabs :\
<BluesKaj> XiXaQ, so what are the gnome-shell advantages in your experience?
<XiXaQ> much better workspaces, for instance.
<XiXaQ> and I like the activities pane.
<IDWMaster> I've ran another bootchart
<IDWMaster> It boots slower on SSDs than moving disks for some reason
<IDWMaster> Although the raw transfer speed is a lot faster on SSDs
<IDWMaster> 310MBPS compared to 143MBPS
<IDWMaster> 3.8 sec boot time to GDM is pretty fast
<simba_> i run lucid of ssd, and i think it is very responcive, havent tried bootchart yet
<IDWMaster> use
<IDWMaster> apt-get install bootchart
<IDWMaster> Then look in /var/logs/bootchart
<yofel> /var/log/bootchart
<IDWMaster> Intel SSD?
<IDWMaster> Has anyone compared SSD boot performance to regular HDD performance yet?
<simba_> not sure who makes them....it is kingston stickers on :P
<IDWMaster> Is it one of the 80GB models?
<simba_> 128
<simba_> testing...brb
<IDWMaster> Must not be Intel.
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-22
<IDWMaster> Welcome back
<simba_> ty
<simba_> ohh...btw i have encrypted fs, looking at the chart now
<simba_> total time with 2 passwords to enter was 40 sed and 56MB/s.....not sure how to read it yet, trying to find where i entered the pass'
<IDWMaster> 143MBPS on mine and 310MBPS
<IDWMaster> 143 on normal and 310 on SSD
<IDWMaster> But SSD still boots slower for some reason
<IDWMaster> My boot chart is at
<IDWMaster> http://elcnet.servehttp.com/resources/cloud/images/1cc7254e353198408c09735923e1a87fbrian-desktop-lucid-20100121-2.png
<simba_> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6641/simbalucid201001221.png
<simba_> is that viewable?
<IDWMaster> Yes
<IDWMaster> Looks like it might be the crypt slowing it down.
<IDWMaster> On mine, it's the modem-manager
<IDWMaster> Looks like modem-manager always takes a while to start
<simba_> yeah, but that is to be expected...
<IDWMaster> Why does modem-manager take so long to start?
<IDWMaster> That's what slows mine down too.
<IDWMaster> Slows yours down quite a bit too.
<simba_> made for legacy hardware maybe?
<IDWMaster> I guess. I tried uninstalling the package and it just re-installed itself again.
<IDWMaster> I marked it for manual deletion. It speeds up startup though.
<IDWMaster> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to try removing it though.
<simba_> lol..call it malware :P
<IDWMaster> If it re-installs itself it must be needed by other packages.
<simba_> needed by 3g maybe?
<IDWMaster> I noticed that IDW sometimes doesn't work without modem-manager either.
<IDWMaster> I don't have 3G, but I use an IDW connection.
<IDWMaster> Shouldn't really be needed by IDW though.
<IDWMaster> IDWs just a virtual socket.
<IDWMaster> I make software for IDW connections.
<IDWMaster> I can't figure out how to make a package from a Mono project
<RAOF> What sort of package?
<IDWMaster> A DEB package
<simba_> i use modem,3g,wifi and wired...all depending on where i am...so i wont remove it
<IDWMaster> My project source (I just started working on it, so it's not complete yet) is at https://launchpad.net/universal
<IDWMaster> I've built a few other complete projects though, and tried making DEB files for them
<IDWMaster> Not sure how to do it.
<simba_> you have launchpad account?
<IDWMaster> Yes
<RAOF> That depends on how serious you want to be, really.
<RAOF> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<simba_> maybe look into making a ppa instead of manualy packing deb's
<IDWMaster> Mono doesn't produce a makefile though.
<RAOF> That is the guide for full-on policy-compliant packaging, but there's quite a lot of stuff you won't really need to deal with there.
<IDWMaster> OK. Thanks
<RAOF> IDWMaster: Yeah.  You can get Monodevelop to produce makefiles for you, though (they're not wonderful, but they work).
<yofel> meh, he's gone already...
<yofel> the MOTU folks are usually a good point to go if you have packaging questions...
<simba_> the MOTU people stay here? http://i.bnet.com/blogs/02hemanr26ip.png (castle of greyskull)
<simba_> i kinda think of he-man when i hear MOTU
<yofel> haha
<yofel> simba_: you can find the MOTU folks in #ubuntu-motu
<alex_mayorga> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<alex_mayorga> !firefox-3.6
<dabukalam> Hi. I have a jaunty server which is running fine, but i'm trying to install some lucid packages on there, and i'm having some difficulties.
<dabukalam> I'm trying to install tranmission 1.80 beta, but it has some dependencies which i have to install which I can't get through apt-get
<onetinsoldier> you can get packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<onetinsoldier> however!....
<onetinsoldier> you could end up finding yourself ending up on so many dependencies that you eventually end up with.. lucid
<dabukalam> hehe
<dabukalam> the problem with downloading packages, is each package has 10 or 15 dependencies, and each dependency has 10 or 15 itself
<dabukalam> so it takes ages
<onetinsoldier> you'll try to install what this needs, only to find it requires something else. and so on, and son
<dabukalam> is there no way to automate the process
<onetinsoldier> that was what i meant. you try to installed something for lucid... you end up with lucid
<dabukalam> can i not add the lucid repo to sources.list, and just apt-get that package
<onetinsoldier> it comes down to 'libc6'
<dabukalam> i only need 2 packages
<dabukalam> libssl0.9.8
<dabukalam> and libevent-1.4-2
<onetinsoldier> programs that are compiled with the version of libc6 in lucid, are going to end up needing that version of libc6 installed on the system
<onetinsoldier> which means.. installing lucid
<dabukalam> do those two packages require libc6?
<onetinsoldier> you can find out with a an apt-cache command
<onetinsoldier> errr, hang on
<onetinsoldier> i was trying to see if there's a dpkg command that shows the depends
<dabukalam> and?
<RAOF> *Everything* requires libc6.
<RAOF> Well, almost everything.  It's the C runtime library.
<dabukalam> but i'm not so sure those two packages are lucid only
<RAOF> dabukalam: Installing Lucid packages on Jaunty will only lead to pain.
<RAOF> However, there is a solution: rebuild the Lucid packages against Jaunty.
<dabukalam> you mean by getting the sources and building them?
<onetinsoldier> dabukalam: in this case, the way to get what you want installed on your system is to, download the source, then compile and install it. that way, it gets compiled with the version of libc6 that you have
<tvrotsurbrain> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dabukalam> it can't be that complicated
<RAOF> dabukalam: Exactly.  You can moderately automate this process with pbuilder.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<dabukalam> The transmission site (http://www.transmissionbt.com/download.php) shows 1.80 to be the latest release. Shouldn't there be a package for ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> i found command to show the depends of a package --> dpkg-deb -I <package.deb>
<dabukalam> because i downloaded and installed transmission-common 1.80 and basically broke transmission.
<onetinsoldier> dabukalam: check out the 'checkinstall' program if you want. it's what i use to install download source tarballs. it builds a debian package(.deb) --> apt-cache show checkinstall
<dabukalam_> RAOF, So how do I go about installing http://www.transmissionbt.com/download.ph
<onetinsoldier> dabukalam: check out the 'checkinstall' program if you want. it's what i use to install downloaded* source tarballs. it builds a debian package(.deb) --> apt-cache show checkinstall
<dabukalam_> onetinsoldier, it can't be this complicated
<onetinsoldier> use the source luke!
<dabukalam_> i'm sure there's an easier way for such a mainstream app
<onetinsoldier> would you like me to take you through compiling it?
<dabukalam_> onetinsoldier: that would be nice. Can you give me 5 mins though?
<onetinsoldier> sure
<onetinsoldier> i'll be afk for 5 also, cheers
<onetinsoldier> ok, back now
<dabukalam_> question
<onetinsoldier> yes?
<dabukalam_> if i installed something from a package, how can i remove it?
<dabukalam_> dkpg -r?
<onetinsoldier> let me say, this will be considered ot, so we should take it to #ubuntu-ot or via PM
<DanaG> hmm, I still think it might be nice to have an !ops command that just lists ops... and an !ops! command that pings them.
<nhandler> DanaG: You can view the OPs by doing: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu+1 list (OPs have +o)
<tsimpson> or just /msg ubottu ops-#ubuntu+1
<DanaG> That's non-obvious, though.  =þ
<tsimpson> though the access list is more up-to-date
 * DanaG also wonders: if you did /msg ubottu ops .... would that have the same effect as in the channel?  Better to ask than to try. =þ
<nhandler> DanaG: The access list method works for any channel on freenode. It does not rely on ubottu (or any ubottu clone)
<tsimpson> DanaG: /msg'ing ubottu is safe
<tsimpson> also, how can you list the ops without pinging them? ;)
<DanaG> nhandler answered that.
<DanaG> =þ
<tsimpson> I mean a bot command, like you said
<nhandler> tsimpson: It would have to send its response as a /notice or PM to the user instead of sending it to the channel
<tsimpson> maybe, but that wouldn't help those of us who have that specific command on highlight :)
<vish> would !ops > user work?
<vish> !schedule > vish
<ubottu> vish, please see my private message
<tsimpson> depends what you mean by "work"
<vish> tsimpson: for DanaG's scenario ;)
<tsimpson> probably, but it'll still highlight most operators
<DanaG> Or have the default ops list to PM, and make the "help!!!!" variant do the ping.
<tsimpson> we tend to have that trigger on highlight in case ubottu disappears for some reason (eg: netsplit or server issues)
<DanaG> hmm, why not leave ops status on?
<vish> ah..
<DanaG> That's one thing I've wondered.
<tsimpson> DanaG: that would add complexity, complexity adds confusing, during a channel emergency complexity and confusion are bad :)
<tsimpson> s/ing/ion/
<tsimpson> it has been ! ops for so long, that changing to it anything else would cause more problems than it would solve
<tsimpson> DanaG: we don't stay +o because freenode recommend against it and we agree with them on that
<DanaG> another idea: have !ops be delayed by, say, 3/4 second... and have it only ping if the person doesn't say some "cancel ping" trigger.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> eh. perhaps more hassle than it's worth.
<tsimpson> a lot of hassle, and most of the time it's uses it's an emergency, so a delay is not a good thing
<alex_mayorga> anyone out there running boxee on lucid?
<onetinsoldier> alex_mayorga: i'm running lucid
<alex_mayorga> ontinsoldier, and boxee.tv ?
<onetinsoldier> oh
<onetinsoldier> no.. sorry
<DanaG> argh, xorg segfault.
<onetinsoldier> bummer
<onetinsoldier> i'm going... arrghh, no opengl 3d acceleration over here! hehe
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f76d9ba24
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f267414ef
<DanaG> yay for NoTrapSignals.
<DanaG> Now I can report my Xorg crash.
<BUGabundo_remote> yawn o/
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: you keep your flash 64 PPA ?
<BUGabundo_remote> will you keep it updated?
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI
<BUGabundo_remote> (01:53:50 PM) asac: or in lucid tonight ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> (01:54:03 PM) ***asac will throw the bomb in today -- almost official
<BUGabundo_remote> (01:54:18 PM) asac: together with chromium ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> (01:54:19 PM) asac: bang!
<virkang> hi there
<virkang> could someone tell me if there will be a pre-installed  backup solution in Lucid ?
<arand> virkang: I don't think by default, since there seems to be no relevant blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid , but I don't know if http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/561-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-may-include-a-backup-tool-by-default knows something launchpad doesn't... I've not heard anything about it before now though...
<virkang> arand, thx ! did you heard of a long term roadmap about backups in ubuntu desktop ?
<arand> virkang: Not really no, it'd be a logical step, I'm not sure how much backup integration is going into U1 for example..
<virkang> arand, I ask you that, because i'd like to be part of the community, and launch such a project
<virkang> I have the will and motivation to do it, but not yet the technical skills
<virkang> for the moment I learn Python
<virkang> and afterwards, i'd like to learn how to develop in Ubuntu
<arand> virkang: Ah, I'm probably not the right person for dev involvement, I'm but a user who tests +1. There are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment which I think has a bunch of pointer on where to start on getting into development..
<virkang> arand, thx for the tip !
<arand> If you have specific questions there's always #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-dev
<BUGabundo_remote> can anyone confirm please: http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/issues/detail?id=174
<genii> So about 1 hour 15min until -meeting ?
<BUGabundo_remote> HELP!!!!!
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
 * acicula throws BUGabundo_remote a lifeline
<BUGabundo_remote> acicula: you know an alternative to MSFT Visio?
<BUGabundo_remote> if I need to use it one more hour, I'm blasting my brain outs
<BUGabundo_remote> and don't say DIA
<acicula> no :(
<acicula> <--visio
<acicula> well appearantly you can do stuff in tex but idunno, i can barely draw schemas using just squares
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks anyway
 * BUGabundo_remote returns to head desking
<nysosym> hi there
<alex_> hi everyone!
<alex_> is it me or is there a dependency problem with libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil, libnotify0.4-cil and libtaglib2.0-cil ?
<yofel> alex_: checking, didn't check for updates today yet
<onetinsoldier> alex_: hi. what do you have installed that depends on these? i can try installing it
<alex_> i'm trying to install banshee
<onetinsoldier> alex_: roger. i don't know what that is, but i hear you
<yofel> bashee installs fine here, no conflict [german mirror]
<onetinsoldier> just looked at what banshee is.. cool
<onetinsoldier> alex_: might help if we could see an error from a command such as... apt-get -f install
<alex_> onetinsoldier, sry, it's in French http://pastebin.com/d5e555915
<alex_> and i've got today updates, of course
<om26er> there is no reboot/shutdown/logout confirmation message is this a bug or its the expected behavior?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: sorry. was afk there for a while. if you're still here, i'll have a look
<alex_> onetinsoldier, no prob :)
 * om26er still looks for the anwer
<onetinsoldier> alex_: hmmm, a little hard for me to read the french. try...
<onetinsoldier> alex_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<alex_> onetinsoldier, hum, still the same error message :(
<onetinsoldier> :-|
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i'm not really sure it's a 'dependency' problem
<onetinsoldier> i need the french translated
<alex_> onetinsoldier, ok i'll try
<onetinsoldier> let me see if i can find a website that will translate it
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, i got it translated. hang on
<alex_> onetinsoldier, thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you're welcome. it's not a dependency problem
<onetinsoldier> alex_: if you're ready, i'll have you try some things again
<alex_> onetinsoldier, sure, of course :)
<alex_> thank you very much for your help
<onetinsoldier> alex_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil libnotify0.4-cil libtaglib2.0-cil
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to encrypt home on an already-installed system?
<jorgen> hi all
<onetinsoldier> hi jorgen
<jorgen> is it just me or is amarok currently unusable? ;)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you may just get the same problem, but lets try installing one package at a time...
<alex_> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d2db06986
<onetinsoldier> alex_: did you do the dpkg command i gave you yet?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, hang on
<vish> om26er: are you asking about the options from the top menu ?
<jorgen> let me ask another q then, does it help to file bug reports for alpha2 ?
<vish> om26er: i'v seen them disappear  , at random , it has something to do with session or gdm ..
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, i think this is going to take what i would call some 'surgery'. it may take a while, and i can't be sure i can get it fixed. but i can try. do you have time?
<vish> jorgen: definitely!
<om26er> vish, no when i click shutdown it shutsdown without any confirmation
<jorgen> ok then vish.. launchpad i guess?
<vish> jorgen: without bugs , we would never know if anything went wrong with an update ;)
<vish> jorgen: yes , just do $ubuntu-bug PACKAGE_NAME
<vish> om26er: hmm , weird , not sure
<jorgen> hope i remember my password, it has been a while ;)
<alex_> onetinsoldier, i do, but don't worry ... I just wanted to know if it was a real dependency prob affecting everyone, if it's just a prob with my machine, i don't want you to waste your time. If you do have time, then great :) it's very kind of you
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i'm pretty sure i have the time. i'm a little rusty at this, but i can try. i have time
<alex_> onetinsoldier, great thanks
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you'
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, here we go... --> cd /var/lib/dpkg
<jorgen> lol, ubuntu-bug even crashes :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: sudo cp -v status status.backup
<alex_> onetinsoldier, yup
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, now you need to open up that file with a text editor(the 'status' file)
<alex_> yup
<DanaG> I don't need resistance to brute-force; just resistance to casual snooping by other users.
<DanaG> for my encryption.
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, hang on a minute please
<onetinsoldier> alex_: sorry, keep waiting. it's been quite a while since i've done this
<alex_> onetinsoldier, don't worry no prob :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: cool, thanks
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i need probably need you to do a little experimenting.... anyway, search inside that file on for the following string --> Package: libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil
<alex_> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m2f63a39f
<onetinsoldier> alex_: when it finds it, what does the 'Status' line look like? the 'Status' line shoiuld be right below the 'Package' line. it will look something like this --> Status: install ok installed
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, roger
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i need you to edit the 'Status' line... edit it to make it like the following --> Status: purge ok not-installed
<alex_> ok
<alex_> yup
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, now. save the file
<onetinsoldier> you can leave it open in the editor, but save it.
<alex_> yup
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, now try --> sudo apt-get install libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil
<onetinsoldier> alex_: and tell me what happens!
<alex_> onetinsoldier, hum seems to work :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: awesome! now we need to fix the other 2 packages.. you ready to do that?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: if you stil have the status file open, close it and repoen it(refresh it)
<alex_> onetinsoldier, yeah i can do that no prob
<onetinsoldier> reopen*
<alex_> yeah gedit does that automatically
<alex_> i'll do the same with the two other packages
<onetinsoldier> alex_: cool.. ready now?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: search inside the file for --> Package: libnotify0.4-cil
<alex_> onetinsoldier, yup i've done them
<onetinsoldier> alex_: cool
<onetinsoldier> alex_: have you tried --> sudo apt-get -f install  ...?
<onetinsoldier> or... sudo apt-get install libnotify0.4-cil libtaglib2.0-cil
<alex_> onetinsoldier, there both install great!
<alex_> now it won't install banshee
<alex_> i'll try the same thing
<onetinsoldier> alex_: let me see the error
<duffydack> adding files to cd/dvd creator and hitting `write to disc` quits the program
<alex_> onetinsoldier, should i set banshee status to not-installed as well ?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i'd need to see the error message
<onetinsoldier> alex_: but you can set it to not-installed... it shouldn't hurt anything if you do
<alex_> onetinsoldier, i've set it to non-installed http://pastebin.com/m38cd3406
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you must have made a 'typo' in the /var/lib/dpkg/status file...
<alex_> strange because i didn't change to configured-version line
<onetinsoldier> alex_: you must be very careful when editing this file. it's a dangerous file to 'just play around' with. however, you can be a lot safer with playing around with it as a long as you make a backup of the file before you start editing it.
<alex_> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m44be2c7f
<onetinsoldier> alex_: try making the Status line to --> Status: purge ok not-installed
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then try --> sudo aptitude install banshee
<alex_> onetinsoldier, same "configured version" problem
<onetinsoldier> hmmm
<onetinsoldier> are you sure you save the file after editing it?
<onetinsoldier> are you sure you saved* the file after editing it?
<alex_> onetinsoldier, yup, sure
<duffydack> just installed fglrx from hardware drivers and I get an error saying cant find driver upon boot.. have to use low res to boot
<onetinsoldier> alex_: what happens if you run --> sudo aptitude
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then press 'g' key while your in aptitude
<alex_> onetinsoldier, wants to uninstalled the three packages we just installed and libboo2
<alex_> uninstall*
<onetinsoldier> roger... press 'q' once
<onetinsoldier> then press '/' key and search on banshee
<alex_> roger that
<onetinsoldier> did it take you to the banshee package?
<alex_> no, to banshee-extension-alarm
<onetinsoldier> ok, press the / key again and press enter. keep doing that untill you are to the banshee package
<alex_> ok done
<onetinsoldier> ok.. now, with the banshee package highlighted in there.. press the '+' key on your keyboard to tell aptitude to add banshee as a package that you want to install
<alex_> ok
<onetinsoldier> press Shit + = (for the '+' key)
<onetinsoldier> ok... now press 'g' key
<onetinsoldier> what happens?
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> press Shift + = (for the '+' key)
<alex_> after g ?
<onetinsoldier> no
<onetinsoldier> i just wanted to clear up my, ahem, typo there
<onetinsoldier> ok, so you added the banshee package to aptitude, then press 'g'
<alex_> yup
<onetinsoldier> then... press 'g' again if it looks all good
<onetinsoldier> that will install! pressing 'g' the second time
<alex_> still the configured version prob :(
<onetinsoldier> dang
<onetinsoldier> exit out of aptitude. show me in one line on here...
<onetinsoldier> what the Status line is for banshee in the /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<onetinsoldier> alex_: open the file fresh and new before you show me... if you can please
<alex_> Status:  purge ok not-installed
<alex_> hum
<onetinsoldier> alex_: it's possible i may see the problem
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i'm not sure, but i think i see the problem
<alex_> what is it?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: do you have 2 spaces between 'Status:' and --> purge ok not-installed
<onetinsoldier> ?
<alex_> onetinsoldier, haha yeah, you're really :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: is it working ok now?
<alex_> onetinsoldier, uh no still the same error
<onetinsoldier> arrrghh
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, try changing the status to --> install ok installed
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then run --> sudo apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> alex_: and tell me if you get any errors
<alex_> onetinsoldier, no, no errors
<onetinsoldier> alex_: ok, now --> sudo dpkg -r banshee
<onetinsoldier> alex_: tell me if that command goes ok
<alex_> still same configured version problem
<onetinsoldier> alex_: strange. try --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes banshee
<alex_> onetinsoldier, same error msg
<onetinsoldier> alex_: make a backup file of the current /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<alex_> yup
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then open up a fresh and new instance of your text editor
<alex_> yup
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then let's edit that file /var/lib.dpkg/status
<onetinsoldier> alex_: i want you to remove the banshee package entry from the file
<alex_> which one? the new backup ?
<onetinsoldier> alex_: the entire section for that package
<alex_> oh sorry i get it
<onetinsoldier> no... the 'status' file itself
<onetinsoldier> then... save the changes
<DanaG1> weird.... my touchpad supports multitouch in windows, but not in Linux.
<alex_> ok
<onetinsoldier> then.. sudo aptitude update
<onetinsoldier> alex_: then --> sudo aptitude install banshee
<alex_> onetinsoldier, it works !!!!
<alex_> onetinsoldier, thank you so much mate :)
<alex_> onetinsoldier, i wish i could buy you a beer :)
<onetinsoldier> alex_: cheers :-)
<alex_> thanks :)
<alex_> have a good evening :)
<alex_> bye!
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome :-)
<onetinsoldier> take care, bye
<duffydack> got a new laptop and the writer (which works 100% in windows) detects fine in all programs, can read fine, wont write past the lead-in without error.. doesnt work in 9.10 either, so i`m hoping to get it dealt with for the final  of lucid.  I hate having to boot windows to burn.
<bjsnider> duffydack, what kind of discs are you trying to write? i have a problem that i think is a flaw in karmic where dvd-rw discs cannot be written to
<duffydack> bjsnider, Ive tried dvd-r, dvd+r and dvd-rw.
<duffydack> bjsnider, I`m not the only one with the same/similar model drive..  It can blank discs fine tho.
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/m5cb8bde6
<duffydack> output from cd/dvd creator (brasero?)
<duffydack> 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD+-RW GA11N   ' 'A102' Removable CD-ROM
<duffydack> laptop upto date bios, writer latest fw
<duffydack> I have tried gnomebaker, k3b, cdrecord, geniso, imgburn in wine.  Hope it can be fixed for next release.
<bjsnider> mine is fine unless i try to blank an rw and then write it
<komputes> I am having an issue running ubiquity from my 10.04 desktop installation
<duffydack> is there anyone in here who is dealing with cd/dvd drives?
<duffydack> like someone officia
<duffydack> like crimson for audio etc.
<Spirits-Sight> does the gnome-shell work yet? in 10.04
<acicula> it worked in karmic already
<acicula> *works
<sistpoty> any k9copy users around? I intent to upload a new upstream version soonish, but wouldn't know too much how to test it, so any guinea pigs welcome
<wm_> im running lucid, i did an apt-get update last night, shut machine down, i come in today and try to boot machine and its stuck at "Starting init crypto disks" .  what am i doing wrong ?
<xguru> wm_: I had that issue trying to install a fresh copy of the OS from a daily build.  I then did the update-d and everything worked fine.  I'll look around and see what i can find.
<xguru> wm_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/499399  <--  is this what your suffering from?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499399 in linux "unable to install or start as live-cd daily build 22.12.09 Lucid" [High,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> aptitude is launching it self in background ....
<BUGabundo> and restarts after I kill it :\\
 * xguru foresees a headache
<acicula> aptitude demands you update to 3.6.1
<acicula> tout suite
<acicula> and will rise from the dead to do it
<acicula> its a macabre festival in your pc
<acicula> BUGabundo: sure its not trying to update itself, automated security updates that are enabled ?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> let me check the auto upgrade stuff
<BUGabundo> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {
<BUGabundo> 	"Ubuntu lucid-security";
<BUGabundo> and since there isn't suck pocket, its very strange it would even try to do anyting on it own
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> now I know why my external e-sata disk is corrupting data
<BUGabundo> its not syncing when I eject it :(
<BUGabundo> at least nautilus no longer crashes when I'm moving files to external disk :DDD
 * BUGabundo bets it was dropbox plugin
<acicula> right
<acicula> apropos dropbox?
 * yofel wants a shotgun for thos CTCP spammers *-.-
 * BUGabundo pickes up Visio rifle, and hands it to yofel
 * BUGabundo ducks behind the table
<acicula> nawh they post links to nice malware
<BUGabundo> SHOOT WAY
<bjsnider> visio rifle? what caliber is that?
<acicula> known stuff but always interesting
<wm_> xguru: looks like it.  how do i fix ?
 * yofel thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: the biggest I could find in your house.... I was going mad today with it....
<acicula> visio shoots clippy shells
<xguru> wm_: Its been filed as a bug and no one is assigned to fix it.....all i know to do is wait
 * yofel hands the shotgun back to BUGabundo
 * yofel feels better now :)
<bjsnider> i'm not seeing this spam for some reason
<xguru> anyone know if OOo has fully released its new 3.2?  I heard that it was do out sometime this month
<txes> hi! yesterday I upgraded my dekstop (kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4rc1 and fglrx driver from ATI site)... today after restart I get black screen... anybody know which packet is broken?
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<xhcy> Your machine has been infected by the recent spam attacks - visit http://www2.freenode.pl/ for a quick and easy solution!
<genii> Good riddance
<maco> DO NOT CLICK!
 * genii twitches but resists clicking
<acicula> *i wonder what this exe does*
<duffydack> lol
<duffydack> clicked it
<duffydack> it was opening browser windows all over the place...
<DanaG> hope you're using a guest-session for that.
<duffydack> nope
<bjsnider> well, i guess you're now part of a spambot
<bjsnider> if you get an angry letter from your isp you'll know
<duffydack> how would it do that to me..
<acicula> it would have to target ubuntu first
<duffydack> i closed the windows as they opened and didnt download any file or run it..  im quite confident i`m ok.. but ya never know I guess
<acicula> well for some attacks just opening the page/clicking the link is sufficient
<tsimpson> it's a javascript exploit
<acicula> targetting what platform
<bjsnider> all platforms run javascript
<acicula> actually there was a recent post on how to get around NX/ALSR without PIE on unix
<bjsnider> it could get in through wine if it's an exe
<acicula> yeah but the javascript is ussually used to use a vulnerability and get some code injected
<acicula> that requires very platform specific information and the absense and/or availability of certain libraries/protections
<acicula> see the broadcast, thats quite nifty, sending irc spam
<Sarvatt> * iqlrmvfe (n=gygobzaw@adsl-83-100-239-132.karoo.KCOM.COM) has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<Sarvatt> looks like you spammed #ubuntu-desktop at least duffydack
<duffydack> oh noes
<duffydack> i`ll reset the router, reboot..
<acicula> a noscript non believer spotted
<DanaG> <!-- This site "<removed url that guy linked to>" is using the free URL redirection service at http://freedns.afraid.org/ -->
<DanaG> <!-- The real (cloaked URL) site can be found directly at <different url I won't paste> -->
<DanaG> used wget and renamed to txt.
<DanaG> somebody report that dude.
<DanaG> i'll do it.
<CosmiChaos> How to stop the applet "General Settings for accessibility" from automatically starting up in lucid?
<acicula> via startup manager under preferences?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-23
<Black_Phantom> is Alpha 2 tolerable ?
<Barridus> b
<Sarvatt> anyone else having the fat jfs xfs ufs hfs hfsplus qnx4 minix exportfs msdos ntfs reiserfs fat and vfat modules randomly get loaded periodically?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: You've probably been running update-grub?
<RAOF> IIRC it will probe all your partitions for all possible filesystems.
<Sarvatt> hmmm that makes alot of sense since i update kernels daily and see it about once a day, thanks RAOF :)
<DanaG> argh, virt-manager doesn't let me create a new VM.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> DanaG: sudo make new VM ?
<DanaG> You go to wizard, and type a name.... and nothing happens.
<DanaG> The only button enabled is "Cancel".
<BUGabundo> http://xkcd.com/149/
<DanaG> BUGabundo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<DanaG> (reported to where?  I never did figure out where those went.)
<BUGabundo> sysmail
<BUGabundo> to root (if you have a MTA installed)
<acicula> you login to a login shell and you get mail
<summel> dudes.... using the hard disk motion detection sensor thingy as default mouse is NOT a good idea!
<DanaG> heh.
<summel> whats the name of the module for that thingy on a macbook?
<Sarvatt> applesmc
<summel> thx
<Sarvatt> that should be fixed now though. have you not updated in a few weeks by any chance?
<summel> i just downloaded the live cd
<summel> because i want to make a bootable cd installer for my netbook
<summel> which is NOT possibleon mac os
<summel> without an .img file
<summel> -_-
<summel> *HATE*
<Sarvatt> the fix must not have been on the livecd you used but it should be fixed with the latest packages in the archives, you can rmmod applesmc to fix it for now though
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-New%20VM.png
<summel> yes, i unloaded that module :)
 * DanaG has a lis3lv02d in his laptop.
<summel> now ubuntu has a usb-boot-creator thingy preinstalled? is that on the livecd?
<BUGabundo> summel: daily live?
<BUGabundo> we still have modules?
<Sarvatt> sounds like hes using alpha 1
<summel> alpha2
<BUGabundo> I though *everything* was builtin
<Sarvatt> yeah it should be on the livecd
<summel> ok then i just have t find it :D
 * BUGabundo hands summel zsynx
<summel> a what?
<BUGabundo> iso upgrade tool
<summel> does it work on mac os?
<summel> :P
<BUGabundo> I run it almost daily for *every* iso we have
<BUGabundo> rsync works too
<BUGabundo> and mac better have that
<DanaG> virt-manager phail.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-New%20VM.png
<Sarvatt> nope, pretty sure theres a unetbootin port to osx though
<summel> no only win/lin
<summel> like most apps ;_;
<summel> and the ones that have a mac os port dont care about mac os bugs ;_;
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: are you kidding ? then why do ALL hardocre linux users I know move to mac, and say its just like linux ?
<summel> if there was an -img for 10.04 i could have just dd'd it -_-
 * DanaG can't stand Mac OS.
<BUGabundo> yeah we miss imgs
<DanaG> The window manager sucks, for one.
<summel> why not?
<summel> gn yes
<BUGabundo> but archive admins don't want too
<DanaG> And Finder sucks.
<summel> finder is not THAT bad ^^
<summel> and the wm is better then windows wm :/
<BUGabundo> gnome-do FTW
<summel> kinda
<summel> well ther is gnome-do for mac os
<summel> :P
<summel> built in
<DanaG> Actually, I like the Windows WM far, far better than the Mac OS one.
<summel> hm why?
<DanaG> Can't resize from anywhere but lower right... really realy stupid.
<DanaG> What happens if the lower-right corner is under the dock, and the top is just below the menu bar?
<summel> hmmm but windows has no virtual desktops
<DanaG> Third-party software can remedy that.
<summel> and mac-os crappy-virtual desktop supoort > no virtual desktops
<summel> ewww
<summel> i wouldnt want to do that :D
<DanaG> Oh, and no maximize.
<DanaG> And double-clicking minimizes... wt-heck>
<summel> why would i want to maximiz a window?
<summel> i have a 32" display
<summel> :o
<DanaG> Compiz is awesome as a WM... once you get it tweaked nicely.
<summel> ewww
<summel> compiz sucks imho
<summel> <3 kwin
<DanaG> yeah, kwin is pretty nice.
<DanaG> GRR, STUPID VIRT-MANAGER!
<DanaG> LET ME CREATE A VM!
<summel> <3 tabbed windows
<summel> DanaG: use virtualbox :D
<BUGabundo> summel: I have a 26" and I maximize most wind
<DanaG> Can vbox do ARM?
<summel> BUGabundo: ewww *hides*
<summel> DanaG: uhm dunno... ose probably
<BUGabundo> on my laptop 13.3" I have compiz with Maximize plugin
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no
<summel> i want a multitouch tablet the size of my netbooks display :o
<summel> or a reverted mobile holotransmitter like the doc from voyager
<summel> <3
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> trying to replace my laptop for home usage
<BUGabundo> got it when I was moving around a lot
<BUGabundo> now I have an  Android
<summel> ewww android
<BUGabundo> my laptops never leave home now .\
<summel> :D
 * BUGabundo slaps summel
<summel> i have an S60 Phone which i take out more often then my netbook :o
<summel> <3 opera mini/mobile
<summel> but i  waaaant an N900
<BUGabundo> Android Browser 2.0 (webkit based) rocks
<summel> i dont like android :(
<summel> is there something like krandrtray for gnome?
 * DanaG is getting really angry at libvirt.
<DanaG> I mean, I can forgive failing to create an image.... but not even enabling the "OK" button?  That's stupid.
 * BUGabundo hands DanaG CLI tools
<BUGabundo> summel: you really don't know what you are talking about
 * BUGabundo points summel to android-x86.com for eeepcs images
<summel> BUGabundo: ive seen android.... and used it... i just dont like it :/
<summel> but i DO like maemo :)
<summel> so is there a panel widget thingy to rotate my screen with xranr?
<summel> *xrandr
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> for open drivers
<summel> intel
<summel> :)
<summel> <3
<BUGabundo> just go to creen resol
<BUGabundo> and tick the "icon option"
<summel> :o neat thx
<summel> hmmm can i tell that thingy to also rotate my touchpad?
<DanaG> ERROR    Host does not support any virtualization options for arch 'arm'
 * BUGabundo is in love with $ mocp
<BUGabundo> DanaG: told you so
<BUGabundo> you need REAL HW for that
<BUGabundo> summel: I remember reading a few bugs back in time on that
<BUGabundo> if it should or not rotate tp
<DanaG> ummm... qemu can do arm.
<DanaG> It's just libvirt that fails.
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/libvir-list@redhat.com/msg14332.html
<DanaG> !find qemu-system-arm
<ubottu> File qemu-system-arm found in qemu-kvm, qemu-kvm-extras
<DanaG> !find /usr/bin/qemu-system-arm
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/qemu-system-arm found in qemu-kvm-extras
<summel> why does ubuntu not support 2 finger scrolling?
<BUGabundo> summel: it does
<summel> not for me :(
<BUGabundo> but implies you lose border scroll
<summel> i cant check the checkbox
<summel> :o
<BUGabundo> ahh
<summel> i dont want that
<summel> 2fingers = way better imho ^^
<summel> but the hardware supports 2finger scrolling... on mac os and windows
<BUGabundo> I used to have BOTH
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> but now we have "pseudo-choise"
<BUGabundo> ie only ONE
<BUGabundo> duh
<summel> hm
<DanaG> yeah, I griped about that, too... you have side or 2-finger, but not both?
<summel> i have side and none but no 2finger on ubuntu
<summel> but i want 2finger or both
<summel> but side scrolling is not important
<summel> ^^
<summel> can i configure alt+tab to use all windows and not only the ones from the current desktop?
<BUGabundo> summel: not sure...
<yofel> in KDE yes
<BUGabundo> I think compiz has an optiong
<yofel> but compiz should know that too
<summel> i know it is possible in kde
<summel> <3 kde
<BUGabundo> metacidy doesn't
<summel> yes, but it should not be neccesarry to install compiz-config-thingy only for THAT option oO
<BUGabundo> no
<yofel> in compiz there were different switchers with their own configuration in CCSM
<summel> >_>
<summel> compizfail
<yofel> well, the only difference is that in KDE the settings diaglog is already installed, in gnome you have to install it first
<summel> no kde does not use compiz at all
<yofel> since the default gnome keyboard shortcut settings are VERY...
<summel> per default that is
<yofel> summel: well, yeah, but the kwin settings are part of KDE, the compiz settings are separate from gnome.
<yofel> well, gnome doesn't have compositing by default
<summel> thats why compiz sucks :)
<summel> its an add-on
<summel> not properly built in
<yofel> true
<summel> and poorly coded
<summel> :p
<yofel> *that's* a different issue :P
<summel> :D
<yofel> well, kwin isn't bug-free either, so let's leave it at that
<summel> hmm alt+tab also ignores the empathy contact list btw
<summel> i never found a bug in kwin :P
<BUGabundo>   PID MINFLT MAJFLT      VSTEXT  VSIZE  RSIZE  VGROW  RGROW  MEM CMD     1/3
<BUGabundo> 31621     32      0      34080K 978.7M 197.8M   100K   108K   5% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  5057     31      0         73K 652.9M 191.7M    64K   124K   5% firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> 31548   8165      0        920K   1.2G 141.2M 90128K   580K   4% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 32367      0      0       2130K 739.3M 103.4M     0K     0K   3% gwibber
<BUGabundo> 32316     25      0       4941K 246.7M 94460K   100K   100K   2% nxagent
<BUGabundo> never seen Chromium sucking so much
<yofel> pidgin 1.2G VSIZE ???
<yofel> why the hell would pidgin need 140MB ram o.O
<BUGabundo> beats me
<BUGabundo> well I have 2 IRC server, 9 other protocols, and HUGE logs in memory
<yofel> ok, not unrealistic then ^^
<summel> BUGabundo: irc = quassel :)
<summel> the only irc client you ever need
<summel> :o
<yofel> lol, I just checked and quasselclient uses 270MB here...
<yofel> let's restart it
<summel> :D
<summel> thats the great thing... your log is not gone if you restart it :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: now add 4 gtalk, one msn, yahoo, aol, MANY plugins, 4 IM µblog bots
<yofel> 38MB, MUCH better :D
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> my IO is trashing
<BUGabundo> and the only thing out of the ordinary that I have is mocp :\
<BUGabundo> a simple ncursers app to play a dir of 800MB of music
<BUGabundo> should trash my disk should it?
<yofel> iotop?
<BUGabundo> nothing about ti
<BUGabundo> 2nd thing I tried
<yofel> argh, that "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %" is annoying...
<BUGabundo> I'm low on memory after uploading 2G of email via email with kmail
<BUGabundo> DSK |         sda | busy     12% | read    7687 | write   1993 | avio    6 ms |
<BUGabundo>   PID     RDDSK    WRDSK  WRDSK_CANCEL                       DSK CMD     1/2
<BUGabundo> 31548        0K     424K            0K                       77% pidgin
<BUGabundo>  4750      128K       0K            0K                       23% mocp
<DanaG> Just tried the now-installable gnome-shell.
<DanaG> It's horribly, horribly, <copy, paste>, <copy, paste>... slow.
<DanaG> As in, I press a key, it takes 3 seconds for the letter to show up.
<DanaG> 3 seconds of idleness.
<RAOF> What graphics?
<DanaG> ATI open-source.
<RAOF> Also, yay installable gnome-shell!
<DanaG> And it's not like it's hammering the CPU, even.
<BUGabundo> a WHAT?
<DanaG> It's just sitting there doing nothing.
<DanaG> lrwxrwxrwx 1 dana dana      7 2009-10-03 02:59 firefox -> firefox
<DanaG> argh, stupid firefox migrator.
<DanaG> firefox-3.6 was a symlink to firefox... so it moved firefox-3.6 to "firefox".
<DanaG> Hence the stupid circular symlink.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> its fresh
<BUGabundo> so be ware!
<BUGabundo> let #ubuntu-mozillateam guys know
<BUGabundo> asac micah and fta
<RAOF> gnome-shell wierdness might possibly be vsync fun.
<bjsnider> odd. gnome-shell doesn't do any of that here, but i'm on nvidia, not radeon
<RAOF> And gnome-shell likes Intel just fine.
<bjsnider> what is up with that radeon driver
<bjsnider> * shakes head *
<DanaG> I say, what is up with gnome-shell?
<DanaG> Nothing else acts quite so broken.
<DanaG> I mean, if I press a key... what is it doing with it to make it not show up?
<DanaG> Must be doing something weird.
<bjsnider> i wonder what would happen if you were using fglrx
<DanaG> Last time I tried, it gave a screen full of garbage.
<DanaG> kwin and compiz were both fine, however.
<yofel> BUGabundo: firefox-3.6 in the daily ppa is broken isn't it? Or is it just me
<BUGabundo> yofel: Archive should have updated version
<BUGabundo> it was in NEW queue
<yofel> well, I removed firefox-3.6 for now and managed to get firefox-3.5 ailas 3.6.1~hg... to run from LIBDIR
<yofel> so I can live with it for now
<BUGabundo> purge 3.5
<yofel> well, let's see...
<echo3> 1
<DanaG> OOooooooooooh: http://armdevices.net/2010/01/18/marvell-slim-desktop-solution-ebox-based-on-the-marvell-armada-510-processor/
<DanaG> now... does it have open-source video drivers?
<DanaG> And can it play videos in wobbly compiz? =þ
<DanaG> http://armdevices.net/2010/01/19/sheeva-plug-2-0-and-plug-computer-3-0-at-ces-2010/
<DanaG> yay, seems like everybody likes ubuntu.
<DanaG> =þ
<voidmage> in karmic if i hold down a key in a game in wine, instead of being held down the key repeats really fast. is this "feature" still present in lucid?
<oCean_> just installed 10.04 alpha 2 in vbox. Everything fine. Ran all available updates (like 175+) all *seemed* ok, reboot required. At reboot: "GRUB loading" appears, then there's only black/blank screen.
<simba_> 2.6.32-11 kernel?
<oCean_> simba_: see, I don't know atm, since i had to reboot after updates, and now it just hangs at black screen. It installed latest updates ... might be the 32-11 ?
<simba_> oCean_, try using the 2.6.32-10,
<oCean_> there's no grub menu to choose from. Only "GRUB loading"
<QPrime> doubt its the kernel, likely a grub issue.
<QPrime> is that box multi boot?
<oCean_> QPrime: nope, just fresh vbox
<QPrime> ahh yes... ok
<oCean_> I could try re-install, and leave kernel out of the updates..
<QPrime> sounds like grub is choking right after the initial mbr load. :(
<simba_> oCean_, know others had same problem with vbox and that kernel update...try searching bugs in launchpad
<oCean_> ah, ok. I'll have a look there.
<QPrime> simba_: why do you think its kernel related when grub never loads fully?
<simba_> QPrime, because earlier ppl said they loaded 2.6.32-10 ok
<oCean_> might as well try another install and *not* update kernel
<QPrime> fair enough, but at the point of failure the kernel is not even involved yet.
<arand_> Yea, I'm having the can't boot -11 but -10, on a VBox, but seems to be happening on physical machines as well
<QPrime> just did an update and there was a grub update... I'd point the finger at that first :(
<QPrime> arand_: but doe you get a grub menu on boot?
<arand_> QPrime: Yes, do you not even get to the menu?
<QPrime> arand_: yes - grub is fine here.
<QPrime> I'm just saying that this issue (with a grub failure) is not likely a kernel issue
<QPrime> oCean_ claimed that after update he did not get a grub menu.
<arand_> Ah, hmm, just joined, jumped into discussion prematurely :(
 * QPrime points the finger at grub not the kernel.
<acicula> so livecd, reinstall grub on the mbr and retry?
<arand_> Yea, if no grub menu, definitely grub issue..
<oCean_> 2nd install is on it's way, then I'll do the updates and omit kernel and grub updates
<QPrime> its grub2 so live cd and grub-install i would imagine
<simba_> grub dont give menu if no other os installed
<simba_> maybe a press something for menu, dont remember right now
<QPrime> simba_: it will with multiple kernels (or if configured to present a menu)
<arand_> hold down shift on boot, if it's just a matter of it not showing up..
<oCean_> simba_: no menu, even when there are 2 kernel versions? As i understand there was a -11 in the updates
<QPrime> oCean_: you should get a menu.
<arand_> oCean_: only when you have more than two OSes I think, not when you have multiple kernels...
<arand_> *more than one
<simba_> oCean_, yes i have several kernels in my grub.cfg, but never see a menu, but i havent had any problems booting yet, so havent needed to look for it
<QPrime> well my test box is a multi-boot so I'm I'm likely wrong on the menu then.
<QPrime> oCean_: you can always force a menu via /etc/default/grub I think.
<oCean_> 2nd install is running, I'll have a look using live cd at first installation (the updated one)
<simba_> oCean_, for grub2 documentation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<oCean_> simba_: found that. Thanks
<QPrime> simba_: nice guide.
<oCean_> simba_: QPrime on original (and updated) installation, booted using livedisk, mounted system partition and did grub-install --root-dir etcetera, then rebooted, and still nothing after the "GRUB loading"
<simba_> oCean_, you did grub-install from livecd?
<QPrime> oCean_: I running lucid on real hardware so I'm not sure what the issue might be. :(  possible kernel/vbox issue?
<oCean_> ah wait
<oCean_> holding down the shift key while in "GRUB loading" screen does result in grub menu.
<QPrime> ok, grub works :)
<oCean_> trying to boot from the 32-11 fails, where 32-10 does boot!
<QPrime> kernel and vbox issue then possibly.  -11 works on my test (real) box.
<oCean_> so we nailed it down to the 32-11 (in-combination-with-vbox that is?)
<oCean_> aah
<acicula> what message does it hang on?
<oCean_> no msg at all. It reverts to black screen
<QPrime> what about -11 recovery?
<QPrime> from grub
<oCean_> well, and *now* the 2nd install is completed of course :)
<oCean_> QPrime: will try that now, hang on
<oCean_> QPrime: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361219/ "unsupported CPU model"
<QPrime> what version of vbox are you using?
<QPrime> and if you take a look at dmesg in vbox using -10 do you see the same message?
<oCean_> version: 308_ose (r53138) - and this issue appeared before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316262
<QPrime> :(
<oCean_> QPrime: it appears in the dmesg of the -10 too
<oCean_> however, it does not say "checking hlt instruction", instead: weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the bios.
<oCean_> weird cpu :)
<QPrime> *grin* "gonzo cpu"
<oCean_> best would be to file this @LP, I guess?
<QPrime> I would agree
<QPrime> look for other reports as well.
<simba_> as i said i think it already are there
<oCean_> QPrime: yep. I can narrow down the search now simba_
<simba_> it was unclassified last i saw it
 * QPrime defers to simba_
<QPrime> on a happier note I now can play with kms on my test box (ati)  - yay!
<oCean_> thanks for the help guys, have a good weekend!
<QPrime> and you :)
<lolnic_> I don't know if I said this before (apparently i had to register with nickserv), but:    hi, i just upgraded to 10.04 and NetworkManager isn't finding any wireless networks. I suspect it hasn't found my wireless card. What can I do?
<acicula> was it working in 9.10 ?
<lolnic_> acicula, yeah
<simba_> lolnic_, ifconfig show wlan0?
<lolnic_> wlan0: Unknown host
<simba_> lolnic_, might be a driver problem then.
<lolnic_> um, also i have an external netgear usb ...thingy.. plugged into my computer to make it work so i can get help
<lolnic_> simba_, how could i get the driver? (it's a broadcom)
<lolnic_> BCM4312 iirc
<simba_> lolnic_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/506816
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506816 in bcmwl "wl missing after Karmic -> Lucid upgrade" [High,New]
<simba_> lolnic_, looks like others have the same problem
<lolnic_> so i would want to "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"?
<lolnic_> do i have to reboot fro the driver to activate?
<simba_> lolnic_, no idea,
<lolnic_> okay, may as well try
<lolnic_> thanks for the help!
<edakiri> Are bug reports on Lucid Lynx first welcome when it reaches Beta stage, or also before?
<yofel> edakiri: they are always welcome
<Ian_Corne> ah exams over, running lucid now on my laptop
<Ian_Corne> clean install, with updated installer, no problems so far
<yofel> if you want to discuss your issue you're right here, if you need help on filing the bug #ubuntu-bugs is a better place
<edakiri> I haven't tried it.  I think i will wait until code is 'frozen', shortly before alpha 3 I think that is.
<yofel> edakiri: what issue do you have anyway?
<edakiri> There is 1 i especially wish to test that is in KK, regarding GRUB2 + USB mass storage.
<edakiri> If mass storage is attached at time of initial installation, grub2 will perform a long search on it during boot before timing out without finding what it seeks and continuing.
<edakiri> Other bugs i have found in KK, i have reported already on launchpad.
<edakiri> and then there is another that i have not looked for on launchpad yet, where LVM parts on the USB are not available early enough in boot.
<edakiri> I think i reported that one to debian some time ago, though.
<edakiri> it causes partitions to not be mountable at boot.
 * penguin42 had problems with the kubuntu alpha2 lucid not working usefully on kvm, anyone had more look with the gnome version?
 * penguin42 downloads to try
<penguin42> seems to work live, not happy with writing to the virtual disc
<blueyed> Is somebody running lucid already, with cryptsetup etc?
<blueyed> I'm thinking about upgrading..
<penguin42> blueyed: I'm running one partition like that, but not the root
<blueyed> penguin42: thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking about removing encryption from root anyway (for performance reasons).
<penguin42> blueyed: I run full encryption on my work laptop and it's OK - I mean it's got a fast CPU though
<blueyed> penguin42: I have this running for quite some time already (Opteron 180), but my impression is that it slows the system down quite some.. and often seeing kcryptd taking up to 10% cpu..
<penguin42> yeh, it;'s a security trade off
<CosmiChaos> blueyed, you dont have to if you would have a new intel-core or a via-nono, those have a encryption unit for AES
<CosmiChaos> also opencl/cuda got aes-applications to to encrypt files
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<NoelJB> Amaranth, you around this day?  :-)
<Amaranth> NoelJB: for a bit, yes
<NoelJB> Amaranth, any idea why raise on rotate might not work (Lucid)?
<NoelJB> I haven't filed a report on it, yet, since there were all sorts of GL related issues in Lucid previously, but those seem to be squared away now.
<Amaranth> NoelJB: I don't even know what you mean :P
<Amaranth> compiz has about 20,000 options, you'll need to be specific
<NoelJB> Amaranth, oh?  I thought that might be part of what you work on.
<Amaranth> i work on all parts of it a little bit
<NoelJB> Desktop Cube has a raise on rotate option.
<Amaranth> what is it supposed to do and what is it doing now?
<Amaranth> and did it work in karmic?
<NoelJB> It worked in Karmic and previous.
<Amaranth> nothing has changed in lucid except how compiz starts up and the kde decorator :/
<NoelJB> it is supposed to give a 3D look when you rotate the desktop cube.  The windows lift off in layers, so that you can see under them from the side.  That's not happening in Lucid.
<Amaranth> that's not raise on rotate, that's the 3d plugin
<NoelJB> It also required that you have at least 3 sides.  Never worked with just two desktops, but does with 3 (in Karmic and earlier).
<NoelJB> ?  Enabling Desktop Cube and Raise on Rotate did it previously.  I'm sitting in Lucid now.  What would you like for me to turn on?
<Amaranth> install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and turn on the 3d plugin
<Amaranth> or install the karmic compiz packages and try it then
<NoelJB> installing cfpe as we speak.
<Amaranth> there have been 8 changes to compiz from karmic to lucid and 2 of them were no change rebuilds
<Amaranth> so 6 changes, really
<Amaranth> they changed how compiz starts and they make the kde decorator build with kde 4.4 plus a crash fix for wobbly and a change to the bindings for the terminal
<NoelJB> but the rotate cube plugin used to do this.  I can reboot to karmic to check settings.
<Amaranth> don't reboot to karmic, install the karmic compiz packages in lucid
<Amaranth> compiz has effectively not changed at all from karmic to lucid
<NoelJB> OK, installed CFPE.  What am I looking for?
<Amaranth> the 3d plugin
<Amaranth> if the karmic packages work but the lucid ones don't I'll be shocked
<NoelJB> I wasn't expecting it to be a break in compiz.  I was expecting that it might be failing to find something, since there were all sorts of GL* related issues in lucid earlier.
<Amaranth> right, that's what I'm thinking too
<Amaranth> you can verify by installing the karmic compiz packages :)
<NoelJB> You want me to turn on the 3D windows plugin?  That's the only thing I see that says 3D.
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> I gotta go, please test with the karmic packages in lucid
<NoelJB> And that does it.  Perfect.
<NoelJB> Cheers.
<Amaranth> oh, alright
<NoelJB> I'll go back and check my Karmic setup.
<Amaranth> so the problem is we don't install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package anymore
<Amaranth> so compiz silently disabled any plugins you had enabled from that package
 * Amaranth heads to the bank
<NoelJB> Amaranth, thank you!  :-)
<chowder> installed Lucid via debootstrap but I seem to have trouble setting up locales
<chowder> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure localeconf but I get an error saying it isn't installed
<chowder> so I tried installing it but apt can't seem to find the package
<penguin42> indeed, there doesn't seem to be anything called localedef in the repos
<chowder> well localedef I have installed
<chowder> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4caae6af <<here's the error I get from dpkg
<chowder> and from trying to install the missing package
<penguin42> chowder: Do you have language-pack-en and language-pack-en-base installed?
<onetinsoldier> hi all
<penguin42> debootstrap always needs a few fixes
<chowder> penguin42: I'm not sure but I'll check now
<chowder> whoa, tried to install it and installs 100000000000 packages
<chowder> is there a way to only install language-pack-en and not OpenOffice and the 100000 other packages apt seems to want to install
<onetinsoldier> chowder: hang on. i have a look-see
<penguin42> chowder: Just try the language-pack-en-base ?
<chowder> alright
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<chowder> just installing the base seems to have worked
<chowder> but doesn't apt install recommended packages by default?
<chowder> I can't count the number of times I've gone into a rage when apt installs crap I don't need
<onetinsoldier> chowder: i looked and 'language-pack-en' does not 'depend on openoffice' openoffice does not need to get installed in order to install language-pack-en. if fact, language-pack-en only has one single depend, which is 'language-pack-en-base'. why you would be getting 10,000 other packages from trying to install, i don't know
<chowder> I added something extra that I thought I would need
<chowder> but don't worry, just installing en-base did the trick
<chowder> thanks a lot
<onetinsoldier> chowder: start up 'aptitude'. go through it's options. there's an option to stop having apt/aptitude/apt-get install recommended or suggested packages. you uncheck the 'suggest' or whatever, and then, you will only get what you tell it to install(unless the package has ourtight dependencies, of course they must get installed)
<chowder> onetinsoldier: I was actually gonna do it manually
<onetinsoldier> ok
<chowder> i didn't know that I could do it through aptitude
<onetinsoldier> ahh, roger
<onetinsoldier> to do it manually, i guess you open a file somewhere in /etc/apt?
<chowder> touch /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02no-recommends and in that file add APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<onetinsoldier> chowder: roger
<onetinsoldier> i see ya
<chowder> now I'm wondering what else I need to do
<onetinsoldier> chowder: for? when i came in the room, i think i was too late to catch what the original issue was
<onetinsoldier> i probably won't know the answer, but i'm the curious type :-)
<chowder> onetinsoldier: well I installed Lucid in a chroot using debootstrap
<onetinsoldier> ok
<chowder> so I had to do a lot manually
<chowder> wasn't really that bad, though. I copied my hosts and all other needed files
<onetinsoldier> ahhh, roger. been years since i did an install using chroot, and that was like the only time i've ever done it
<chowder> now I just need to add a user
<onetinsoldier> chowder: ahhh, roger. one sec
<onetinsoldier> well, adduser command i reckon
<onetinsoldier> something like... adduser --home /home/onetinsoldier onetinsoldier
<chowder> yea
<onetinsoldier> be a little different perhaps in a chroot tho
<chowder> nope, worked fine for me
<onetinsoldier> cool!
<chowder> manually editing the group file now
<onetinsoldier> roger. sounds like you're all good and fine so far :)
<chowder> pretty much
<chowder> although I'm confused as to what groups my main user should be a member of
<onetinsoldier> let me do the 'id' command, and i'll paste in the output
<chowder> I'm guessing floppy, tape, audio, cdrom, and some administrative group with sudo privileges
<chowder> kk
<onetinsoldier> uid=1000(onetinsoldier) gid=1000(onetinsoldier) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),121(sambashare),1000(onetinsoldier)
<onetinsoldier> groups --> onetinsoldier adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<onetinsoldier> that's from the 'groups' command
<chowder> i wonder if its dangerous adding myself to other groups
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, i'm not sure either
<chowder> shouldn't be too big of an issue
<onetinsoldier> i'm kind of rusty. just started using linux again several days ago after a years hiatus
<chowder> went back to windows?
<onetinsoldier> yeah. i played a a game i like a lot. World War 2 Online: Battleground Europe. there is no linux version. they thought about making it at one time and i was thinking it would be great if they did. but nope. they do make Mac native version though
<chowder> I think its time I booted into my new install
<onetinsoldier> roger. good luck!
<chowder> need to configure the fstab
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<high-rez> I've done a do-release-upgrade from 9.10 - but I"m not sure: is there soemthing more I should do?  It doesn't appear to have replaced half with devicekit?
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: you're upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<high-rez> one: right.
<high-rez> I don't have any device kit processes running, but all of the half stuff is still there.
<penguin42> hal
<onetinsoldier> i'd say first check you're /etc/apt/sources.list file and make sure it's all on 'lucid'
<high-rez> s/half/hal
<high-rez> Just woke up:)
<onetinsoldier> np
<high-rez> one: It's all lucid.
<onetinsoldier> ok. what is your version of 'hal' that's installed?
<penguin42> high-rez: There seem to still be a few packages that are dependent on hal, libvirt being one
<charlie-tca__> Hal is not completely gone, it just runs from dbus now
<charlie-tca__> and, it should not start when the system does, in lucid.
<high-rez> 0.5.14-0ubuntu3 (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: roger. same version as mine
<high-rez> Hmm
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: you can always run a command that makes sure all packages are upgraded to the highest version possible --> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: safer command to do though is...
<onetinsoldier> high-rez:  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<high-rez> Hmm, I'll give full-upgrade a try ;)  What the heck.
<onetinsoldier> ok
<onetinsoldier> did it show some packages that were to be upgraded?
<high-rez> Yeah
<onetinsoldier> roger
<high-rez> But I did a aptitude udpate this morning so I knew there was some stuff waiting forme ;)
<onetinsoldier> after the full-upgrade, you might just want to do the 'safe-upgrade' from here on out
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: i hear ya
<high-rez> As opposed to just doing update/upgrade - it's better to do safe-upgrade ?
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: well, i've started to use aptitude rather than apt-get. the full-upgrade and safe-upgrade are 'aptitude' specific i think
<onetinsoldier> high-rez: with apt-get, i would do... apt-get dist-upgrade(full-upgrade) - or - upgrade(safe-upgrade)... i think that's how it works
<chowder> kernel panic :(
<onetinsoldier> ouch!
<chowder> don't really know what happened because nothing has been logged to dmesg
<onetinsoldier> chowder: did you use the Alpha2 to install?
<onetinsoldier> just wondering what version of Lucid you used
<chowder> not sure
<onetinsoldier> roger
<chowder> just did debootstrap --arch=i386 lucid
<onetinsoldier> you're sure you got you're fstab right and that / is being mounted ok?
<onetinsoldier> i think i've seen kernel panic before when / couldn't be mounted correctly
<chowder> pretty sure
<onetinsoldier> but i can't recall for certain
<chowder> maybe it has something to do with the filesystem type
<chowder> its ext4
<onetinsoldier> maybe
<onetinsoldier> could be
<penguin42> what does the kernel panic say?
<chowder> penguin42: I have no idea
<chowder> I'm going to chroot into the install and see if dmesg logged anything
<chowder> ok, chrooted into the Ubuntu install
<chowder> *Lucid
<onetinsoldier> chowder: does your /etc/sudoers file exist?
<chowder> yes
<onetinsoldier> roger
<chowder> as does the fstab
<onetinsoldier> cc
<chowder> hosts, interfaces, etc.
<Amaranth> if it can't mount / you'll get busybox, not a panic
<onetinsoldier> Amaranth: ah, roger. thanks
<chowder> I cd'd to /var/log/ and checked out dmesg but its blank
<chowder> I think its giving me the dmesg output from my current Ubuntu install and not Lucid
<onetinsoldier> chowder: just curious, what is the full version of the kernel in this install?
<chowder> onetinsoldier: its 2.6.32-11
<onetinsoldier> chowder: roger. that's as recent as it comes in lucid
<chowder> it seems that commands like dmesg and uname give me the output that pertains to my main install and not to Lucid
<chowder> I probably have to bind mount something
<penguin42> chowder: chroot's are always a bit special - you can't normally boot them
<chowder> penguin42: I figured that if I added the appropriate entry in my menu.lst it would work just fine
<penguin42> chowder: How did you specify the root filesystem?
<chowder> I have the kernel installed and everything properly configured, as far as I know
<chowder> in the fstab or in the menu.lst?
<penguin42> both
<chowder> I'll tell you now
<chowder> fstab entry: UUID="5fc167c6-3fb7-4ac8-91d4-0ceaf047dddf" / ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<chowder> title Ubuntu 10.04 (testing) || uuid 5fc167c6-3fb7-4ac8-91d4-0ceaf047dddf || kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-11-generic root=5fc167c6-3fb7-4ac8-91d4-0ceaf047dddf || initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-11-generic || quiet
<chowder> ignore the "||"
<chowder> just my way of not flooding the channel
<penguin42> yeh ok, so how are you specifying the directory
<chowder> the root directory? I just followed used the fstab for my main install as a template and replaced the UUID
<chowder> did pretty much the same with menu.lst except that I added the proper kernel and initrd
<penguin42> oh ok, so you installed into a chroot that was actually another device
<DanaG> hmm, is the chroot a separate partition?
<DanaG> I've done that before: chroot to a secondary partition.
<DanaG> ... that's also directly bootable.
<chowder> yes, the chroot is another partition
<penguin42> ah, that makes more sense
<chowder> that's why I was trying to boot it ;)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<onetinsoldier> hello
<_Groo_> any kernel core dev could tell me if lucid will have backported radeon kms drivers from .33?
<chowder> DanaG: none of my partitions are marked as bootable yet I'm able to boot into Jaunty without a problem.
<chowder> maybe I should try marking my Lucid partition as bootable
<onetinsoldier> chowder: i don't think you need to
<onetinsoldier> chowder: i think that's only needed for like, old versions of lilo
<penguin42> _Groo_: I seem to be getting mode setting on lucid's current kernel on my radeon rv710
<DanaG> hmm, try booting without "quiet splash"
<_Groo_> penguin42: you do, but try to run googleearth for ex... it will crash because compressed textures were only enabled in .33
<chowder> I'll give it a shot
<_Groo_> besides that lack of features it runs flawlessly, im using radeon kms since the first git days almost 2 years ago
<DanaG> weird... gnome sleep hotkey doesn't work if a menu is open.
<penguin42> _Groo_: Ah, annoying - my problem at the moment is that my hand built 2.6.33 is failing to boot with the new lucid boot process
<_Groo_> but since lucid its a LTS it might be nice to think in backporting most of radeon parts in .33
<_Groo_> penguin42: did you tried the ubuntu daily kernel builds?
<penguin42> _Groo_: google earth is running good here; I'm running xorg-edgers libraries though, not the standard set
<_Groo_> penguin42: same...
<penguin42> _Groo_: No, not tried the daily kernel builds
<_Groo_> what card?
<penguin42> _Groo_: RV710, 4350
<_Groo_> penguin42: ah mine is a bug in the r300 series i have an evil rs485
<DanaG> daily kernel builds? where?
<penguin42> _Groo_: Ah OK
<DanaG> Are they 2.6.33-based?
<_Groo_> DanaG: the mainline kernels
<DanaG> I need the samsung-laptop driver.
<DanaG> Mainline builds don't have even the "staging" menu ITSELF enabled.
<_Groo_> DanaG: the mainline kernel builds are from git, they usually also branch the oficial releases
<penguin42> _Groo_: Thing is, my kernels were working until ~ 2 weeks ago when plymouth went in, it just hangs now and it's rather difficult to tell why
<chowder> brb, booting into Lucid
<onetinsoldier> good luck!
<_Groo_> penguin42: because you are prob missing the r600/700 firmare.. you need to add it manually, talk about it in #radeon
<penguin42> _Groo_: Nope, done that
<_Groo_> penguin42: hmmmmm
<_Groo_> penguin42: disable plymouth then
<penguin42> _Groo_: I had that all working the week before plymouth
<penguin42> _Groo_: I'd rather figure out what it wants
<_Groo_> penguin42: disable it, see if it boots then see, you dont even know if the problem really is plymouth
<penguin42> true
<DanaG> that site IS THE EXPLOIT!
<penguin42> DanaG: What's the exploit?
<DanaG> try wgetting the page and renaming it to txt... and you'll see all sorts of really nasty stuff in there.  Even the text itself is nasty.  Very nasty.
<tsimpson> don't click on the link
<DanaG> Make damn sure you don't open it in a browser.
<penguin42> _Groo_: I am getting some google earth crashes
<tsimpson> if you do open it, you'll likely be k-lined
<_Groo_> penguin42: even in r600?
<penguin42> _Groo_: ? it's rv710
<_Groo_> tsimpson: can you pastebin the dmesg
<_Groo_> penguin42: ah.. its actually almost the same code :)
<penguin42> _Groo_: Nod, I suspect you're right that it may be the 2.6.32 kernel, it did feel stabler before - but there again since I'm running edgers anything might have changed in between
<_Groo_> penguin42: its the kernel, airlied confirmed that the compressed textures didnt make it in .22
<penguin42> _Groo_: I'll put the daily in - at least I should be able to try and track down what the config diff is
<DanaG> now... how do you get an exploit site like that taken down?
<penguin42> DanaG: ISP or registrar?
<penguin42> DanaG: And doesn't google have a list of bad sites?
<DanaG> Registrar:       Spot Domain LLC
<DanaG> Protected Domain Services Customer ID: DSR-970830
<_Groo_> penguin42: k, good luck with that... and talk around in #radeon, they m,ight be able to help a lot
 * _Groo_ is uploading koffice 2.1.1 to its ppa for testing purposes
<DanaG> the given address also seems bogus.  Leads to some health clinic.  125 Rampart Way Suite 300 Denver CO 80230
<penguin42> _Groo_: Yeh, I was in there when I first got it going - I'm fairly sure my problem is an ubuntuism boot process issue
<DanaG> guawd, I wish I could transmit matter through the internet.
<penguin42> DanaG: I just find I can never get the sledge hammer into the rj45
<penguin42> DanaG: The registrar (domainsite) does seem to be in denver based on the traceroute
<penguin42> DanaG: Traceroute seems to suggest the ISP for the site is ai.net
<DanaG> the whois for the exploit site claims it to be <exploitsite>@protecteddomainservices.com
<DanaG> anyway, enough of that.
<penguin42> _Groo_: Hmm what's the ppa for the kernel-ppa - the https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa only seems to have hardy/intrepid
<_Groo_> penguin42: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+kernel+mainline
<_Groo_> penguin42: google is your friend :D
<penguin42> hey that's how I got that duff one!
<_Groo_> google will answer only for the chosen ones
<_Groo_> to the chosen ones..
<_Groo_> slippy fingers today
<crimsun> penguin42: the team doesn't actually recommend a PPA; use the public_html directory on zinc
<crimsun> kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<penguin42> ok
<_Groo_> crimsun: that was what i passed to him via google search :)
<penguin42> _Groo_: Wasn't actually a ppa
<penguin42> (Which is what I was looking for from your search)
<crimsun> we determined a few UDSes ago that serving mainline from a PPA would be kinda bad
<penguin42> I guess it gets messy when it breaks
<penguin42> crimsun: Any idea if there are a known set of unusual requirements for the ubuntu boot process?
<_Groo_> crimsun: i was against not using ppa, if you are using experimental kernels you should know what you doind, why not make thing easier for who knows what to do... but its fine this way too
<crimsun> _Groo_: given the amount of rope-hanging^Wbreakage that I've seen from people randomly adding PPAs, I think the kernel team made the right decision.
<penguin42> too many people don't know how to dig themselves out from the mess they can cause
<_Groo_> crimsun: agreed... but i dont care a lot for end users lol..
<crimsun> which is an absolutely awful perspective to have, IMNSHO
<_Groo_> crimsun: ehehehe ;)
<penguin42> crimsun: Well I guess not everyone has to care
<_Groo_> crimsun: BOFH is my god :)
<crimsun> penguin42: hmm, "unusual"? I don't think so.
<crimsun> penguin42: is there more context for that use case(s)?
<DanaG> crimsun: do you know why the mainline builds have the staging dir entirely disabled?
<penguin42> crimsun: I've got a fairly minimal config of my 2.6.33 rc3 that worked upto about 3 weeks ago prior to plymouth, and with the same kernel hangs I think in mountall
<_Groo_> crimsun: dont get me wrong, i help, debug and im usually very open to helping, but im not very into, lets hold hands and show you a new world for windows/mac users... most arent worth the effort
<crimsun> DanaG: Andy once said it was simple oversight; might try asking on kernel-team@
<_Groo_> and after almost 2 decades of IT i kinda know when/where to invest
<DanaG> Specifically, I'd need samsung-laptop and r8192se
<penguin42> htf did you survive 2 decades in IT
<_Groo_> penguin42: three rules of IT
<crimsun> penguin42: do you have a graphics chipset capable of KMS?
<_Groo_> penguin42: know who to blame
<_Groo_> penguin42: know when to run
<_Groo_> penguin42: know when to hide
<_Groo_> crimsun: groo raises hand
<crimsun> _Groo_: unfortunately it's not that simple for me given I'm in charge of an entire subsystem (audio)
<penguin42> crimsun: Yes, and it works well with both the 2.6.32 lucid current and with that same 2.6.33rc3 of my own build prior to the boot changes ~3 weeks ago
<_Groo_> crimsun: i know, im the one doing the kde multimedia pulse audio packages for kubuntu (testing for now)
<crimsun> _Groo_: and since I'm a community member (not employed by Canonical), it's even more important not to alienate people
<penguin42> crimson - the man that goes beep
<_Groo_> crimsun: crimsun IM JOKING!!!!
 * _Groo_ deactivates the sarcasm flag
<crimsun> penguin42: are you using cryptsetup on said machine(s)/
<crimsun> penguin42: if so, try purging plymouth
<penguin42> crimsun: I have a crypted partition, it's not root and it's not mounted by default (and not in fstab)
<crimsun> ah, yeah, my workaround really only applies for plymouth+enciphered lvm l
<crimsun> lvm /
<DanaG> hmm, try radeon.modeset=0?
<penguin42> crimsun: I am using lvm, but as I say it works with the ubuntu builds so it's something in my config it doesn't like - I've built most stuff in
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> do you use an initramfs?
<crimsun> (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y)
<penguin42> crimsun: I didn't, but I had to to get 2.6.33 to boot at all on lucid, that worked on initial lucids but then broke ~3 weeks ago
<voidmage> i'm having trouble running games in wine on lucid, getting err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<voidmage> installed the nvidia drivers using the instructions in the release notes (http://ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2)
<voidmage> native games work fine, tested with savage 2 and ut2004
<chowder> Begin mounting root file system... ...
<Sarvatt> i think ia32-libs needs an update to fix that
<penguin42> the daily 2.6.33 seems OK
<onetinsoldier> chowder: it's working?
<chowder> /init: line 219 syntax error: 0x5fc167c6-3fb7-4ac8-91d4-0ceaf47dddf
<onetinsoldier> oh
<chowder> onetinsoldier: if by working you mean "working its way toward a kernel panic" then yes
<onetinsoldier> lol. roger chowder. sorry to hear that
<chowder> next line...
<chowder> Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<penguin42> chowder: Ah, your uuid is duff
<chowder> Pid: 1, comm: init not tainted 2.6.32-11-generic #15 Ubuntu
<chowder> penguin42: duff?
<penguin42> chowder: I'd say you need to take the 0x off
<voidmage> Sarvatt: well that's no good, is there a workaround?
<onetinsoldier> i would say that.. duff = borked
<penguin42> pity those kernels aren't built with perf - perf is fun
<chowder> penguin42: only question is where is it reading that from
<simba_> xserver-xorg-input-wacom now installs without any errors, but i still cant get the stylus to work. :/
<Sarvatt> not that I know of but it is being looked into so hopefully wont be too much longer
<penguin42> chowder: One of your fstab or your grub thingy
<Sarvatt> do you have a serial tablet simba_? because it doesn't work with serial tablets yet
<chowder> brb
<simba_> Sarvatt, no idea, it is a x200 tablet. Probably is serial then.
<Sarvatt> yeah :(
<Sarvatt> needs an xserver patch thats not upstream yet, that does have a serial interface
<simba_> Sarvatt, thanx, atleast i can stop searching where the hickup is now
<DanaG> odd thing that happens with a samsung netbook I have: the multitouch touchpad... claims not to be able to do multifinger detection.
<voidmage> Sarvatt: if there isn't an easy workaround, is there package i can downgrade?
<Sarvatt> voidimage: no unfortunately not outside of going back to karmic, the packages from nvidia.com wont work on lucid anymore at the moment either. DanaG: *most* touchpads dont do multitouch but you can fake multitouch support with options, the windows drivers do that
<voidmage> Sarvatt: of course as i say that, this one worked for me
<voidmage>   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so wine Wow.exe
<DanaG> This one DOES do multitouch in Windows.
<DanaG> handy hint in Windows: press alt-shift-i in mouse control panel.
<Sarvatt> yeah but that doesnt say anything
<CosmiChaos> is there a compiz ppa out for lucid?
<Sarvatt> because you can use emulated multitouch and the windows drivers do do that, if it really supported multitouch the synaptics driver on linux would enable that and disable vertical scroll
<Sarvatt> i dont remember the synclient commands to do it off the top of my head though
<DanaG> The problem is, it's misreporting capabilities in Linux.
<DanaG> It filters two fingers properly (most of the time), but doesn't offer finger>1 values.
<DanaG> In Windows, the debug thing does clearly show multiple fingers.
<simba_> If your tuchpad is multituch the pointer will fly all over the place before it is setup if you acidently get two fingers on it....very annoying
<DanaG> Weirder thing happens to me:
<DanaG> If I put two fingers on the pad, it sometime spazzes out, showing the cursor flickering between the two contact points.
<simba_> DanaG, you have something like a bamboo where the surface is mapped to the screen?
<DanaG> Nope.
<simba_> DanaG, almost sonded like it
<DanaG> But picture wiggling your finger back and forth across the touchpad.... and then speed it up so it takes only 1 frame to go across.
<Sarvatt> adjust the EmulateTwoFingerMinZ value
<DanaG> That's not the point!
<Sarvatt> it would show >1 finger if it actually supported it
<DanaG> I use emulation on one laptop that doesn't offer multi-finger...
<DanaG> but I want real multi-finger support on the netbook with the touchpad that DOES offer it.
<Sarvatt> because windows emulates it and doesn't tell you the real data you think it does support it?
 * DanaG gives up trying to convince you that it is real multifinger.
<DanaG> Synaptics does make me angry sometimes... they started locking out even the basic multi-finger detection that has existed for years, if the OEM doesn't pay for full multi-finger.
<DanaG> I have an old Athlon XP-M laptop that can at least do basic multi-finger... yet my Core 2 Duo laptop can't.
<DanaG> when'll ubuntu official repos have firefox 3.6?
<DanaG> I can't use apport to report bugs on the ubuntu-mozilla-dailies.
<crimsun> DanaG: it's in source NEW
<DanaG> cool.
<crimsun> it needs to be accepted by an archive admin, then it will build, and then it will need to be accepted from binary NEW, and then it will be published.
<DanaG> I wanna' report a bug that firefox segfaults on http://pacificservice.org -- beware if you click that... it'll segfault.  =þ
<htrejh> hello
<DanaG> AT least, it does for me.
<htrejh> i installed nvidia-glx on lucid, but i see theres no xorg.cong anymore, is that normal? what should i do to use the driver now?
<htrejh> can someone help me?
<onetinsoldier> chowder: hello. any progress/luck?
<chowder> onetinsoldier: sorry, I was on the phone with the gf
<chowder> but I'm back now
<chowder> onetinsoldier: I really can't see what I did wrong
<chowder> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4085a0de
<dupondje> any serious issues in Alpha 2? or kinda safe to upgrade ?
<chowder> dupondje: I wouldn't
<chowder> its an Alpha for a reason
<chowder> just wait until April
<dupondje> April is SO long ;)
<onetinsoldier> chowder: bummer
<BUGabundo> boas
<chowder> this is driving me nuts
<dupondje> mmm, upgrade started, 1200 packages to update
<dupondje> rofl :)
<arand> dupondje: there's always the possibility to run a virtual machine, or to run it completely off a >4GB usb stick, if you just want to check out some sweetness (and unstable-sourness I guess).
<dupondje> I know :) but ran Karmic since Alpha 2 also
<dupondje> I know the feeling :)
<penguin42> dupondje: Lucid seems good for me, I did try a Kubuntu Lucid Alpha 2 in a KVM guest and it really wasn't happy
<arand> Yea, I was on jaunty from real early, but still haven't gotten to KK, heh. I love normal-installing to usbs though, since it runs very much like normal, just that there's no worries, not touching the disk at all.
<chowder> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8713459 <<my thread
<onetinsoldier> chowder: roger
<onetinsoldier> going there now
<onetinsoldier> chowder: ok, i read it. hope someone can help you. i bet someone will come along that knows what the problem might be
<chowder> I hope so
<onetinsoldier> err, i should say... has a good idea of what the prob might be
<chowder> I hope a dev pops in and looks at the post
<chowder> cause at this point it seems that only a dev can help
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, maybe
<chowder> average users have no idea that a kernel panic even exists
<chowder> and most are asking how to get their printer working, lol
<onetinsoldier> chowder: haha.. i had a thought
<onetinsoldier> chowder: you know, if you compile you own custom kernel you have just all kinds of whizbang debugging options that you can enable
<onetinsoldier> :D
<chowder> true but it seems like an issue that is of my own creation
<chowder> if it was a kernel issue then I'd have debugging on
<onetinsoldier> yeah. that is likely
<chowder> I'm just having trouble pinpointing what I did wrong
<chowder> :/
<onetinsoldier> it is likely a debootstrap issue or something
<chowder> doubt it
<chowder> the error message said that init did something wrong
<chowder> /init: line 219: snytax error
<chowder> then I get the kernel panic
<onetinsoldier> i don't know
<penguin42> it's a problem in the initramfs  - it doesn't like that uuid for some reason; did you find where that 0x came from?
<chowder> penguin42: I didn't put that 0x anywhere
<chowder> looked in the fstab and in the menu.lst
<chowder> and the 0x is not part of the UUID
<penguin42> interesting - it's not a kernel bug, it looks more like the scripts that get built into the initrd, the kernel panic is just because no one has given it a root filesystem
<onetinsoldier> what about specifying the actual device and node old style, instead of UUID numbers?
<chowder> I could try that
<chowder> /dev/sda1: UUID="1249c9fe-420d-42fa-af59-08e203ff0cac" TYPE="ext3"
<chowder> /dev/sda2: UUID="bcb5d1d8-3589-42a1-bca2-16186d38b561" TYPE="ext3" SEC_TYPE="ext2"
<chowder> /dev/sda3: TYPE="swap" UUID="2a47f445-acca-4362-8a8b-969533f75d30"
<chowder> /dev/sda4: UUID="5fc167c6-3fb7-4ac8-91d4-0ceaf047dddf" TYPE="ext4"
<chowder> /dev/sdb1: UUID="5fd22423-cfb7-42f2-8aee-d221c3bde459" TYPE="ext3"
<chowder> that's the output of blkid
<chowder> the 0x gets added somewhere along the line
<penguin42> I wouldn't be surprised if you're going to need to regenerate the initramfs somewhere along the line
<chowder> I built my own initramfs when I was using arch linux
<penguin42> chowder: How did you build it during your debootstrap?
<chowder> penguin42: I didn't build it. I just installed the Linux kernel using apt
<chowder> The initrd I'm using is initrd.img-2.6.32-11-generic
<chowder> I'm guessing that upon installing the Linux kernel it was done automatically
<chowder> unless I'm wrong...
<BUGabundo> evening friends
<chowder> hello
<BUGabundo> anyone feel comfortable to clear a "feature" for me
<BUGabundo> kernel/ext4 related
<BUGabundo> I created a new folder
<BUGabundo> symlinked all files and subfolders from pidgin .purple folder
<BUGabundo> and opened it app
<penguin42> chowder: I bet it's that which went wrong, whatever figured out the root filesystem device to put in the initrd went wrong when trying to do it in the chroot
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Go on
<BUGabundo> what happened was that the conf files that were in the route of the dir, were replaced from symlinks to real files
<onetinsoldier> penguin42: i think you said it
<BUGabundo> that was unskepected
<chowder> penguin42: I have a feeling that you've hit the nail on the head
<onetinsoldier> ya
<chowder> only issue is how do I rectify this problem
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't think a kernel would do that
<BUGabundo> penguin42: kernel as in , FS code in kernel
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, I think that's purely a userspace issue
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Let me get this straight; you created a directory (let's call it d) then you put files that were normally in .purple into 'd' and then created symlinks from .purple/thing into d/thing ?
<BUGabundo> pidgin trunking the file (symlink) and creating a new one?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: correct
<penguin42> BUGabundo: And it was all fine until you ran pidgin?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> nothing messing with the file
<BUGabundo> forgot to say, I run pidgin set to use the new dir (call it d)
<BUGabundo> and not it usual .puple
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'd bet that pidgin decided to update the files, to do that it wrote a new file and in the process replaced the symlinks by the new file
<BUGabundo> yes, I think that too
<BUGabundo> but as I said, it was an unxpected behaviour
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Applications approaches to dot files is rarely predictable
<BUGabundo> since they were symlinks, I expected the app (and any app) to follow it
<penguin42> BUGabundo: When opening for read/write that's true - things get a bit more random if they do things like create a new file and rename them over the top
<BUGabundo> and since I recall the long discussion on how ext4 handled fs truncate differently
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Nah the whole truncate thing is a performance tweak and it only changes behaviour as you see it if your machine crashes I think
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> should I file a bug in pidgin?
<BUGabundo> or you feel it's a _feature_ ?
<penguin42> The behaviour inside an apps config directory is it's own
<penguin42> it's not defined what it should do - I'd say if you symlink'd the whole of .purple it would probably work
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Try this; touch a; ln -s a b; ls -l b; touch c; mv c b; ls -l b
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 bugabundo bugabundo 1 2010-01-23 23:42 b -> a
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 0 2010-01-23 23:42 b
<penguin42> right
<penguin42> BUGabundo: And I suspect pidgin did a similar sequence when it updated its config files
<BUGabundo> I guess so too
<penguin42> it's the normal thing to do, and a perfectly reasonable behaviour
<Volkodav_> will TB-3,0 be in lynx
<Volkodav_> ?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> I think it will
<Volkodav_> not yet anyway
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> only after next week
<BUGabundo> first is FF
<Volkodav_> 64 bit too ?
<Volkodav_> you mean with alpha 3 release ?
<Volkodav_> cuz daily builds are a pain
<BUGabundo> FF 3.7 and Chromium daily work for me
<Volkodav_> same here but updates are like almost daily though
<Volkodav_> opera 10,5 is snappy
<onetinsoldier> i am just playing around, but i may have just gotten ati fglrx-8.681 drivers to install
<onetinsoldier> need to reboot to find out
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-24
<simba_> hmm...to run boxee in lucid i had to manually add libfaad and libmysqlclient...
<arand> simba_: Faulty depends? -> file a bug ;)
<simba_> arand, yes, but it was a karmic version and not from "our" repos, so i did it with boxee
<simba_> arand, i just wanted to see what all the fuzz with boxee realy was
<arand> ah, okies, sorry, it was a kind of handwavey answer, I know nothing of boxee really.
<simba_> arand, just read a lot about it in all the CES news...it is kind of a mediasenter
<simba_> arand, have install files for win, mac and ubuntu....
<arand> Ah, I've heard about that in a podcast sometime I think. Didn't ever dabble in mediacentres. Well I guess if the deb is from them the packaging bug should be thrown at them..
<simba_> just remember someone was having trouble getting it running the other day.
<blueyed> How do I need to change a previous HAL fdi file, so it gets handled in Lucid? (http://daniel.hahler.de/hal-configuration-fdi-for-kingsis-peripherals-evoluent-verticalmouse-3)
<dupondje> back on Lucid :)
<BUGabundo> wb dupondje
<geser> blueyed: I guess you need to change it to udev rules
<dupondje> start menu not translated yet ? :)
<geser> blueyed: perhaps does this give you enough hints how to transform it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/lucid/annotate/head%3A/debian/66-xorg-synaptics.rules
<blueyed> thanks geser, I've found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/InputConfiguration#Migration%20from%20hal%20FDI%20files already
<geser> even better :)
 * geser bookmarks this page on the ubuntu wiki
<blueyed> yay, it worked, thanks.
<dupondje> removing tons of packages :)
<dupondje> marking all manually installed packages as autoinstalled, and then select the ones you need :)
<dupondje> 176 packages removed :)
<simba_> dupondje, what is the command for that?
<BUGabundo> simba_: auto-remove
<simba_> BUGabundo, autoremove will remove them, but mark all maualy installed as autoinstalled
<dupondje> I still got firefox 3.0.7 languages installed, any idea how to remove them ?
<BUGabundo> purge?
<Laibsch> I have used debootstrap to create a hardy chroot (console-only).  I then upgraded that to lucid by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and "aptitude udpate;aptitude".  I'm stuck with this error: http://paste.debian.net/57461/ for which google does not seem to have an answer.  Do you?  bug or PEBKAC?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: doesn't seem to have a package installed :s
<dupondje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com
<dupondje> found :)
<BUGabundo> nuke it :P
<simba_> Laibsch, do you need to mount sysfs and proc when installing with debootstrap?
<Laibsch> simba_: I used to
<Laibsch> This time proc was already mounted
<Laibsch> And I think sysfs, too
<Laibsch> yes, sysfs seems to have been mounted automatically
<Laibsch> The host runs hardy, btw
<Laibsch> the chroot has been updated from hardy to lucid
<simba_> havent used debootsrap, but that was what i could think of
<simba_> Laibsch, there are a few versions between hardy and lucid
<Laibsch> I think that update-path is supported
<Laibsch> LTS -> LTS
<simba_> true,
<Laibsch> I tend to think it's PEBKAC, but I can't rule out a bug.  If it was a bug, I wonder what package it may be.
<RAOF> Laibsch: Upgrading Hardy->Lucid by changing the series in sources.list isn't really supported; what will be supported is upgrading via update-manager (and it's command-line brother, do-release-upgrade)
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I'll restart the chroot
<RAOF> I don't think Hardy's update-manager has been taught about Lucid yet, either.  I don't *think* Hardy->Lucid upgrades are supported just yet.
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> I'm not convinced that is the root cause of this, anyway
<simba_> Laibsch, some of the pachages have a chicken-egg thing....to far leap might brake dependency's with to big leaps when installing one by one like apt-get does
<RAOF> Laibsch: Oh.  Now that I've actually looked at your error, that'll be due to the DBus system daemon not running.
<RAOF> I think.  Possibly it's because upstart's not running, because it's detected you're in a chroot.
<Volkodav_> Do I add medibuntu as usual or it is different for lynx ?
<Laibsch> yes, there is something about upstart in the log
<Laibsch> will a hardy host even be able to accomodate a lucid chroot?
<simba_> Volkodav_, as usual
<Volkodav_> thanks
<RAOF> Laibsch: I think that some stuff just won't try to start; I'm fairly sure Lucid's udev won't work with the kernel in Hardy.
<Laibsch> All I do in hary itself in maintain the chroot
<Laibsch> The chroot itself shall be used for booting computers over PXE
<Laibsch> s/hary/hardy/
<RAOF> Interesting.  I'm pretty sure that you should be able to get a lucid chroot happening, even under Hardy.
<simba_> Laibsch, apt with --force option dont work either?
<Laibsch> I've already removed the chroot
<Laibsch> and have restarted
<prefrontal> upraded to lucid, wired connection not working. ifconfig shows i have an ip address and my nfs mount is working.
<prefrontal> i can also ssh to this machine from another machine..
<yofel> prefrontal: can you define 'not working'? You can't access the internet?
<yofel> what does 'ping google.com' in a terminal tell you? maybe the DNS setup is wrong
<petsounds> hi. when i install recommended nvidia driver from jockey-gtk i got an error msg like this http://is.gd/6UWB8 and then i try to restart the computer but it seems that i've installed wrong driver like this http://is.gd/6UX1p
<petsounds> and this is the the output from jockey.log http://pastebin.ca/1763693
<knittl> how can i troubleshoot locale-problems?
<dupondje> Lucid just feels a bit better then Karmic :)
<dupondje> nice improvement
<eagles0513875> everythign feels a bit better then the previous
<knittl> except my terminal -.-
<dupondje> :) the user settings programm seems fucked up, I set my user to administrator, but nothing changes when I click ok, it keeps telling 'custom' :)
<hifi> firefox 3.6 coming when?
<dupondje>  501. By Alexander Sack  19 hours ago
<dupondje>     releasing version 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<dupondje> they are working on it :D
<hifi> sauce?
<Ian_Corne> i got it from the ppa :p
<hifi> which
<switchgirl> anyone able to shed light on why ubuntu karmic refuses to boot at all?
<hifi> (the release version, not hg)
<dupondje> somebody should push new versions of synce to Lucid :)
<junkY_San> hi, i'm using alpha2 and have an ati card. is it possible that the ati drivers aren't compatible with the latest xorg-server? because my X always complains that is runs in safe mode
<dupondje> junkY_San: in release notes there is a warning about that
<dupondje> The fglrx binary driver for ATI video chipsets does not yet support the X server in Lucid. As a workaround, users should use the open source -ati driver instead. (506656)
<junkY_San> ah thanks
<petsounds> hi. when i install recommended nvidia driver from jockey-gtk i got an error msg like this http://is.gd/6UWB8 and then i try to restart the computer but it seems that i've installed wrong driver like this http://is.gd/6UX1p and this is the the output from jockey.log http://pastebin.ca/1763693
<knittl> hi, i have texlive in status held back for almost a week now
<knittl> is it save to dist-upgrade? it wants to remove texlive-base-bin, dvipdfmx and libkadm5srv6
<yofel> meh, petsounds gone already...
<geser> knittl: texlive-base-bin got replaced with texlive-binaries so it's removal is ok
<geser> libkadm5srv6 is unreleated to TeX
<knittl> ok, i'll dist-upgrade then. thanks geser
<knittl> need to get 500 mb of archives. texlive is HUUUGE
<junkY_San> finaly got the radeon driver working again with 3d acceleration. there were some strange libgl packages installed
<dupondje> pidgin icon went fucked :p
<dupondje> its now with a big white border ...
<dupondje> any idea ? :)
<penguin42> sometime in the last week gnome shell got installable
<penguin42> hmm but apparently not usable
<tgpraveen> hey guys I am on lucid and am somewhat a newbie at installation fom source.
<tgpraveen> I need the latest version of a program called tucan so I did
<tgpraveen> svn co https://forja.rediris.es/svn/cusl3-tucan/trunk
<tgpraveen> in terminal after installing svn
<tgpraveen> now what is the next step I got the long list of output alongwith
<tgpraveen> Checked out revision 1396.
<tgpraveen> now what to do?
<tgpraveen> where are the files downloaded to? how to compile? please soemone help
<chris|> cd trunk && sudo make install
<diverse_izzue> i have an existing karmic installation, and a free partition that i would like to use to test lucid. if i install it there, and choose not to install a boodloader, will karmic's GRUB pick it up when i next run update-grub?
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: I don't think so
<diverse_izzue> penguin42, how would you parallel install the two?
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: I typically install in a vm for testing, but I think the otherway might be to install the bootloader in the partition that you are installing lucid into and then tell the first grub to chainload the 2nd - I don't know the syntax on gnome2 to do that though
<diverse_izzue> penguin42, that's what i was thinking also, but i know that grub2 has some scripts to incorporate other linuxes, that's why i ask
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: It might, I've not tried to do taht - but I don't think so
<tgpraveen> chris|: that seemed to have worked
<tgpraveen> next what do I do I mean how do I run it. I had earlier installed tucan from the repos so now is that version itself updated?
<tgpraveen> can I run this latest version (from source) by using the applications menu icon of tucan
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, just install it side by side it`ll pick up the other linux
<diverse_izzue> duffydack, thanks, that's what i wanted to hear
<duffydack> diverse_izzue,  I removed mine ealier (lucid).  rebooted into karmic, removed the partition and dod sudo grub-install --root-directory=/     /dev/sda  to restore grub
<duffydack> dod=did
<diverse_izzue> duffydack, so you had lucid's grub installed into the MBR?
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, yes. it was the default boot distro
<diverse_izzue> duffydack, i plan to not install a bootloader for lucid and use karmic's for the time being
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, I guess update-grub will invoke os-prober and handle it for you.. never tried
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, I wanna try some of this. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html
<diverse_izzue> looks sweet, but this is my primary machine, playing so much with the boot loader is asking for trouble *g
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, thats why ive got a clonezilla backup of everything sat on my usb hd :)
<duffydack> diverse_izzue, could use wubi I guess?
<diverse_izzue> i do regular backups too, still, one easily looses a lot of time restoring
<simba_> sudo lshw messed up my screen (all turned green), had to do <ctrl><alt><f1>,<ctrl><alt><f7> to fix it...anyone else have this?
<penguin42> simba_: It's OK here
<Adys> all fine here too
<simba_> what gfx caru u use?
<simba_> i have a intel...
<Adys> nvidia 9800gtx+
<penguin42> mine is radeon
<xguru> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa   <-- added this ppa updated and nothing is listed to upgrade.  Any ideas?
<simba_> anyone using intel i915 driver?
<charlie-tca> xguru: packages should already be in lucid, then.
<xguru> http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/ubuntu-lucid-windows-aero-style-transparent-look/6038  <--  desktop doesn't look like this...is there something i have to enable?
<ryanpg> is the daily build installer working for 32 bit intel?
<simba_> where to put x11vnc line in lucid for being able to connect at login?
<BluesKaj> simba_, /etc/init.d but you need to make it into a script
<penguin42> simba_: Do you mean so that you can login via vnc or do you mean so that when you do login it immediately starts?
<penguin42> the two are quite different
<simba_> BluesKaj, it used to be just a line in gdm.conf just afther path....
<BluesKaj> then try that
<simba_> penguin42, so i can use vnc when gdm gives login screen
<penguin42> simba_: are you sure you want x11vnc? Another way to do the same thing is to run a VNC Xserver and then have gdm start on that X server as well as your default one?
<simba_> yeah, that might be better, just used to x11vnc sins it shows the same as the screen....but i dont need it now sins it will be a remote box in time
<penguin42> having said that, I'm not sure what the right way to get gdm to start that is
<simba_> if i am lucky the install script might do the job *hoping*
<dupondje> any idea why my pidgin icon is messed up ? :) its now in a white box .. :)
<simba_> this works for lucid to for x11vnc: http://flukylogs.blogspot.com/2009/11/setting-up-vnc-for-gdm-login.html
<penguin42> simba_: so that gets you a vnc shared with the display you can see on your real display?
<simba_> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> simba_: It is possible to make them actually seperate displays by getting the gdm to start on an Xvncserver - but I can't find a modern recipy for that
<knittl> i still don't have umlauts in my gnome-terminal
<knittl> but i think i'm closer to the solution
<knittl> some site mention to edit /etc/environment, but i wanted to ask if there is another solution?
<knittl> it's only since karmic
<knittl> und X/gdm seem to reset the locale, because my ttys work perfectly
<yofel> yay, kde4.4 rc2 has a sane KDM backround again :)
<koud> how can i remove the debug stuff from 10.04?
<BUGabundo> what debug stuff?
<yofel> koud: notify-osd?
<koud> for the osd forexample
<koud> yeah
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I have a bug for it
<BUGabundo> you need to change a flag
<koud> where?
<CosmiChaos> is deadline for compiz the partner upload deadline or the feature freeze?
<BUGabundo>  
<BUGabundo> Open "/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service"
<BUGabundo> with a text editor and remove "DEBUG=1".
<koud> thanks
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install lucid onto an SD card?
<Some_Person> I'd like to test it, but don't want to have it on my HD
<CosmiChaos> when do they fix plymouth for nvidia ...
<dupondje> distro[Ubuntu "luiid" 10004]
<dupondje> bug in xchat ;)
<bjsnider> luiid is a secret distro created by a shadowy agency that's drawing it's plans against us
<crimsun> CosmiChaos: compiz is unrelated to partner
<dupondje> don't know where the heck it gets luiid from :P
<dupondje> Codename:	lucid
<CosmiChaos> what is it related to then?
<crimsun> patches accepted
<dupondje> it parses this, and outputs luiid :)
<crimsun> CosmiChaos: bug fixes have no deadline
<crimsun> CosmiChaos: feature additions have the deadline of FeatureFreeze
<BUGabundo> crimsun: today my sound started clipping... it was so nice two days ago :(
<bjsnider> define clipping
<dupondje> my sound skips also if I play from share, but it looks like Microsoft can't even have their cifs crap bugfree :(
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you still have your  64bits flash ppa?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: clipping: as in sound is so high it disorces
<BUGabundo> *distorces
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, if you want to use it can enable it for a brief period
<prefrontal> just upgraded to lucid. i have an ip address, my nfs mount is working and I can ssh to this machine, but it is not connected to the internet. ping doesn't work for example
<dupondje> route ?
<prefrontal> ?
<dupondje> whats output of route ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: was looking for a more "permenant" ppa, so I can give it way to ppl having trouble with frlash wrapper
<prefrontal> dupondje, http://pastebin.ca/raw/1764349
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, get written permission from adobe for me and i'll do that
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> we can redistribute it
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> F***
<bjsnider> get me a document that will stand up in court
<prefrontal> dupondje, here is the route output for a jaunty machine right next to this lucid one that is working correctly: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1764350
<dupondje> seems like you get weird ip ? :p
<prefrontal> these machines have dedicated ip addresses IIRC
<bjsnider> default gateway should be a router's ip address. instead you've got a .c file or something
<prefrontal> is that to me? a .c aka config file?
<prefrontal> wait, the default gateway is not an ip address on the machine that works
<prefrontal> `locate muen-gw-clipr.c' brings up nothing
<bjsnider> well, th config file should contain the necessary ip address
<bjsnider> routers for the past few years have been able to do a combination of static and dhcp, so you don't need to configure that on the client
<bjsnider> you can use dhcp on the cient and configure the router to give it the same ip address every time
<bjsnider> unless you have an old router
<prefrontal> we have a dozen or so identically configured workstations. the rest of them are running jaunty, this new one is running lucid
<prefrontal> i don't think i need to reconfigure anything on the router as the rest of them are working
<prefrontal> it does seem plausible that a config file was overwritten on the workstation during do-release-upgrade. the question is, which one?
<bjsnider> the muen-gw-clipr.c file exists on the lucid system?
<prefrontal> it doesn't even exist on the jaunty system
<prefrontal> muen-gw-clipr.c is the default gateway for the jaunty system
<bjsnider> there are files in /etc/network
<bjsnider> i'll bet if you compare them with the jaunty systems you'll find out what's wrong
<bjsnider> i still think it would be better to configure the router, just simplify each client to use dhcp and back up the router settings to a jump drive
<prefrontal> found it fixed it. somehow the dns nameserver was misconfiged
<prefrontal> thanks bjsnider
<acicula> Is couchdb installed by default on ubuntu? tried checking the dependency but that doesnt list ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> acicula: ubuntu one uses it
<acicula> hmm ok
<acicula> not sure if i ever installed that, but i guess something pulled it in, thanx yofel
<yofel> acicula: actually I might be wrong
<yofel> seems like evolution depends on it
<yofel> over evolution-couchdb
<acicula> ah yeah, that makes sense
<alex_mayorga> Does "Switch User..." works for anyone?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: with what GPU and drivers?
<DanaG> hmm, I don't get a working plymouth.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100124-4.png
<BUGabundo> any one those?
<yofel> grmbl
 * yofel wants qt 4.6.1 
<RAOF> No, you can't have a pony :P
<yofel> lol
<dupondje> \0 = NULL ?
<geser> no, NULL is a pointer while \0 is a char
<Zer> Has anyone had libvirtd break for you? If so, how did you solve it?
<Zer> (updating in the last month... I had it working fine in December)
<dupondje> lol, there has been a bug in xchat-xsys for 2 years
<dupondje> and nobody noticed it :)
<bjsnider> xchat is almost a dead project, that's why
<bjsnider> not to say people don't use it, because they do. but i don't think anybody's developing it
<dupondje> http://codepad.org/G2fwwjSS => the bug is here, you have the last strcpy is wrong, but don't know how to solve it 100% correctly)
<robin0800> dupondje: perhaps try quassel
<Zer> Has anyone tried libvirtd with the current version? It seems to have broken.
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, how can I tell?
<BUGabundo> º?
<BUGabundo> context please
<alex_mayorga> I have an nvidia card, but I don't really know what driver is in use
<alex_mayorga> Sunday January 24 2010, 15:09 - alex_mayorga: Does "Switch User..." works for anyone?
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> now I remember
<BUGabundo> I'll have to test it later
<BUGabundo> I do know I can have two accounts loged int
<BUGabundo> but its via FreeNX
<DanaG> argh, virt-manager doesn't allow ARM VMs.
<alex_mayorga> when I click switch user I see the user list, but when the pointer moves or a ke is pressed I get the password prompt for the user currently logged in
<DanaG> And none of the ubuntu ARM stuff works for the stuff qemu can emulate.
<Zer> DanaG, is virt-manager working for you at all in 10.04?
<DanaG> It would connect, but didn't offer any button but "cancel" on the new-vm wizard.
<Zer> Oh..
<DanaG> libvirt-bin is the daemon -- had to be installed separately.
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga, that seems like there is some sort of permissions issue that got messed up
<WeatherGod> I can't confirm it though, because I am only using a LiveCD version right now
<alex_mayorga> I wonder what's the component I should bug report against
<alex_mayorga> can anyone else reproduce?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: how do I tell what's the video driver in use?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: check out jockey
<bjsnider> lsmod
<bjsnider> check for nv, nouveau or nvidia
<bjsnider> of course the module could be loaded but not in use
<alex_mayorga> thanks, let me check
<alex_mayorga> none of those show, so it's happening with the vesa driver I guess
<rr_lap> is anyone using xchat?
<charlie-tca> I have it usable. I switch between xchat and weechat right now.
<rr_lap> charlie-tca, are your hilighted tabs acting up?
<charlie-tca> yup
<rr_lap> ok thought it was just me
<rr_lap> is there a bug filed?
<charlie-tca> bih yup
<charlie-tca> bug 508297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508297 in gtk+2.0 "[lucid] xchat channels do not change color anymore" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508297
<charlie-tca> That's why I thought I would try weechat. Xchat is driving me nuts
<Sarvatt> tree view works fine still
<crimsun> BUGabundo: I'm not sure what that means, but you definitely need to give me alsa-info.sh output when that symptom occurs, because I need both the HDA codec dump and the mixer settings
<crimsun> BUGabundo: here are general steps to troubleshoot: 1. check PA's volume.  2. check the amp val for your stereo-out mixer widget.  3. check the verbose PA log.
<alex_mayorga> so no-one here switch users, ever?
<Zer> Hmm.
<Zer> It *appears* that if you use virt-manager, and have a CDROM drive with no ISO connected,
<Zer> the VM will not start.
<Sarvatt> its broken with plymouth right now alex_mayorga
<BUGabundo> crimsun: thanks. I check both 1st. I usually do, before reporting
<Zer> If you remove that CDROM drive, it will. Last month's version did not do that :)
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt, Thanks! No need to report then? Is there a bug #?
<BUGabundo> wanna now the funny part, no longer happening ... it _fixed_ it self.... I hate this bugs
<Sarvatt> disable splash from your kernel command line and it'll work normal, or use log out applet for a few days
<Sarvatt> yeah there are a bunch but i dont have any handy at the moment, i'm sorry :(
<Sarvatt> will get back to you when i get home if you havent found one
<Zer> Yep, getting rid of uninserted CDROM drives makes libvirt work again
<crimsun> BUGabundo: please, just get me the requested info when it next occurs, because I can't troubleshoot lack-of-symptom
<WeatherGod> crimsun, just letting you know... that system bell bug report got upstreamed by one of the reporters
<BUGabundo> I know I know Daniel...
<crimsun> WeatherGod: as it should have been.
<crimsun> WeatherGod: I don't care much for GNOME bugs, as that lies outside my resource allocation.
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt: thanks, much appreciated
<Sarvatt> alex_mayorga: if you use the log out applet in gnome instead of the indicator-applet-session's switch user it'll work even with plymouth for now though
<WeatherGod> crimsun, yeah, kinda figured, but this one was so messy, it was hard to determine where the fault lies
<Sarvatt> do you get kicked to a VT with the mouse still functional?
<crimsun> WeatherGod: it won't even be remotely resolvable until Ubuntu gains a 2.6.34 kernel
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt, unfortunately I don't have much space for yet another applet :)
<WeatherGod> crimsun, so, that will be 10.10?
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt, no I get kicked to the user logged unlock screen
<crimsun> WeatherGod: no idea
<alex_mayorga> over and over
<crimsun> WeatherGod: I have no idea what sorts of regressions will be in whatever 10.10 ships
<Sarvatt> ah and it doesn't go farther?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: how's your crusade against notify going?
<WeatherGod> crimsun, guess we will have to wait and see
<DanaG> eh, I just use notification-daemon.
<Sarvatt> alex_mayorga: it might not be the same bug then, what GPU are you using? the plymouth one is only really affecting intel
<DanaG> Though, oddly enough, brightness control doesn't work in gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> The ubuntu devs must've done something to break it when not using notify-osd.
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt: the laptop has an nvidia chip, but I don't think the driver is in use
<Sarvatt> you dont see the splash when you boot up do you?
<Sarvatt> black screen with a ubuntu logo in the middle
<crimsun> DanaG: might want to ping them during the workweek in #ubuntu-desktop, then.
<Sarvatt> yeah doesn't seem like the same bug, sorry to throw you off alex_mayorga
<bjsnider> DanaG, you're on a crusade to stop notify-osd before it kills again?
<crimsun> (I doubt there's any sort of conspiracy, but people love to make up all sorts of FUD ;)
<alex_mayorga> Sarvatt: no splash, I see text
<alex_mayorga> my angst with notify-osd is I don't get *any* configuration controls, but they keep saying thats a feature not a bug :S
<WeatherGod> I am actually dealing with a bug report right now about the notify-osd...
<WeatherGod> the guy is convinced that having the osd disappear on hover is a bug
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not that I like to support DanaG, I do fell that notify-osd (that I didn't like that much when it came) is now taking tooooo much visual space, and not transparent enough
<crimsun> point the OR to the design spec for notify-osd, and have him/her argue with macslow, then.
<crimsun> (now that would be an interesting exchange)
<DanaG> My argument is that it's supposed to make display time proportional to amount of text... but it doesn't.
<WeatherGod> hmm, that's a good idea, maybe
<RAOF> DanaG: Which is a bug, obviously.
<DanaG> A 3-word notification and a 30-word notification, both sent via notify-send, will both show for 10 seconds.
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=544750
<ubottu> Debian bug 544750 in notify-osd "notify-osd: Unable to lower notification's expiry time than ten seconds" [Normal,Open]
<DanaG> not sure why that report is on debian.
<RAOF> C isn't *that* hard to learn; implement that part of the spec :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/423314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423314 in notify-osd "Unable to lower notification's expiry time than ten seconds" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<DanaG> I say, they should stop ignoring the time they're asked to display the thing for!
<DanaG> At least within reason.
<RAOF> Have you had that discussion with the ayatana folks?
<DanaG> well, about the most I have is the comment on that bug report.
<DanaG> And what does that name "Ayatana" mean, anyway?
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: I tend to agree, usually when I move the mouse I'm trying to achieve a target
<DanaG> and that blurring... augh, eye torture.
<WeatherGod> yeah, and when using something like pidgin, and you have someone IM'ing you, the bubble stays up and gets in the  way
<DanaG> stress-test: while (true); do notify-send this sucks; done
<DanaG> that'll block notify-osd for 500 seconds.
<RAOF> DanaG: Another part of the spec that isn't implmented, yes.
<DanaG> 50 is the maximum queue length.
<DanaG> 10 seconds is the duration.
<WeatherGod> heh
<BUGabundo> DanaG: the blur SUCKs
<BUGabundo> mouse over does NOTHING
<DanaG> Run that on MacSlow's computer some time when he's not watching. =þ
<DanaG> Then ctrl-c it after a moment.
<WeatherGod> what blur?
<alex_mayorga> specially when the users come from win32 and they're so used to click the msn "toaster" to act on it
<RAOF> DanaG: While there's certainly stuff of value in what you're saying, bitching about it in #ubuntu+1 isn't really going to do anything other than make you feel better.
<DanaG> And the bugtracker seems ignored, as well.
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, bug reports do nothing also
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, let's go to #ayatana I'll back you up :)
<alex_mayorga> seems like the group is pretty sure,  they're doing it right
<charlie-tca> Wish you more luck than I had with ayatana
<alex_mayorga> yeah! I tried and failed once too
<DanaG> eh, I don't feel like arguing with anyone right now... have homework to do.
<crimsun> folks, hint: patches (or git/bzr branches) speak louder than any amount of bitching on irc.
<DanaG> yay, raytracing.  NO recursion yet.
<DanaG> oops, didn't mean to double-caps.
<WeatherGod> crimsun, so true
<alex_mayorga> show those notification to a win32 grandma and try to explain they'll dissipate when she tries to attain them  with the mouse
<WeatherGod> but, why should they try and click on them?
<alex_mayorga> because that's the way they're used to interact with notifications
<RAOF> I *think* you'll find that the way they're used to interacting with notifications is to look at them and ignore them.
<DanaG> I'm not arguing with the noninteractivity, per se... just with the ludicrous minimum time.
<alex_mayorga> also when I click on the envelope and click gwibber it's window won't raise
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Buggy behaivour isn't a good critique of the specification :)
<alex_mayorga> as I don't think I have the skill set to branch that right now and these being an ubuntu only thing I'm eying other distros, I guess it's easier
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, last time I checked I think plenty of people had spoken on their wiki, mail list, etc.
<alex_mayorga> but even when put against a clear user case they refuse to listen
<Zer> I think you can turn off a lot of those notification popups
<Zer> That said, they are incredibly stupid. In Pidgin or whatnot, there should be a right click option "Notify me when this person is online"
<Zer> and it should NEVER show me one in any other case
<alex_mayorga> but what do a user know I guess they're the usability masters for a reason
<Zer> 99% of people, you really don't care
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I suspect they'd say that anything that requires an action isn't a notification, so it's out of spec for notify-osd.
<Zer> It comes from the belief that 'more information is better'. One page versus five hundred page manual, some people will say the latter is better because it has more information. They should not be allowed near any GUI code :)
<WeatherGod> Zer, your suggetion sounds more like a wishlist item for Pidgin
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Can you remember the use-case you were thinking of?
<Zer> Perhaps. All notifications are like that though. :)
<arand> You can do some fairly simple hacking of notify-osd http://mupuf.org/blog/article/22/ if you look around there's min_fade_time as well, still doesn't
<Zer> People who think what their app has to say is so worthwhile that it should interrupt the flow of my work
<BUGabundo> RD @TravisB: EVERYONE, IN AN HTML5-CAPABLE BROWSER, DO THIS!  http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/browser-pong/
<BUGabundo> EVERYONE, IN AN HTML5-CAPABLE BROWSER, DO THIS!  http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/browser-pong/
<DanaG> gaaack.  once is enough.  And lay off the cruise-control.  =þ
<BUGabundo> oops... sorry for the double post
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> slow pc
<BUGabundo> I wonder if it is the game :\
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, maybe is language barrier, but in Spanish or in my mind at least I get notified because I need to do something
<alex_mayorga> a fire alarm is a notification and you must act on it
<DanaG> Would it kill them to make those #defines into gconf keys?
<WeatherGod> heh... yeah, I am gonna want to walk away from the computer during a fire alarm
<DanaG> I also wish they'd unbreak gnome power manager.
<Zer> alex that is exactly right
<DanaG> It seems to be waiting for god-only-knows what, before actually changing brightness.
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, great now I lost my train of thinking :)
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<arand> DanaG: Not sure, I'm guessing it's less than trivial to migrate them though, having to read and store them, etc...
<WeatherGod> the brightness controls have always been messed up
<alex_mayorga> and they don't let me pick what I get notified of
<DanaG> Used to work fine before they tied it into notify-osd.
<RAOF> DanaG: At least in part they're not gconf keys so that there's motivation to actually get the right behaviour.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: But notifications are transitory; if the notification means that you need to *do* something, and you miss it, what happens?
<DanaG> I oughtta' try building g-p-m with those notify-osd patches disabled.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, they get conveniently stored in their envelope icon
<WeatherGod> RAOF: I think you hit the nail on the head
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: So why does the notification itself need actions if they're always available from the envelope?
<alex_mayorga> my beef is that most of the times I'm there to respond so why should I wait for it to disappear and get "filed"
<Zer> It's to let you know the icon just appeared
<WeatherGod> oh, so THAT'S what that envelope is for?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: A notification, in the sense of notify-osd (and notification-daemon, really) is “Hi!  This thing that you're hopefully interested in happened”
<Zer> RAOF: Well, it needs an option "I'm not interested, go away and never come back" because developers think their apps matter more than they do
<Zer> On Windows nobody likes system tray icons that I've met
<Zer> because things lurking there tend to harass you about this or that
<WeatherGod> Zer, that should be controled from the apps
<DanaG> or if you're feeling angry, it's "**** off and die".
<DanaG> As I say about audio ads.
<Zer> WeatherGod: Have you ever watched someone use a PC, and the popup comes up, and they struggle to figure out how to make it go away? Often those have a checkbox "Don't ask me again" but nobody even _reads_ that
<RAOF> Zer: That's an idea that I'd guess the DX team would be receptive to.  As long as you could implement the configuration in a sensible way.
<Zer> They just get irritated about it, day in and day out, for years
<WeatherGod> for Windows, you mean... yes, because it keeps coming back and requires my interaction to make it go away
<WeatherGod> notifications are tempoarary, though, and always goes away
<arand> I wonder if it would be possible to allow a three-grade verbosity of notifications or something...
<Zer> Well, most people use Windows, but the principle there is the same in most cases... if they queue up I will have a hard time seeing under them etc
<WeatherGod> right, which is why they now disappear on hover
<Zer> I'm not saying 'because it requires user interaction', it's that when people are using a program and something else pops up, whatever it is, the instant reaction is 'go away'
<RAOF> arand: Absolutely; there are currently three grades of notification urgency - low, high, critical (IIRC).
<Zer> Not 'ooh information'. It won't even get read
<WeatherGod> I love it for Pidgin on my UNR
<WeatherGod> I can still see messages to me, even though the chat window isn't in focus
<arand> RAOF: Yea, true, but that only affect the ordering, right?
<Zer> I am just saying, all notifications, individually, should be explicitly opt-in, unless it's something horribly, horribly important
<Zer> For instance, a checkbox 'Notify me when X logs in'. Never on by default
<Zer> That way, the person reading them actually expects them, and reacts positively since they asked for it
<WeatherGod> Zer, I can  set Pidgin to not notify me for all users
<RAOF> arand: There's no reason why you couldn't have a system-wide setting to only show “high” & “critical” when you're busy; notify-osd currently does some of this, with presentation mode.
<WeatherGod> you are asking for a wishlist, I suggest you file it
<WeatherGod> it is a good suggestion
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: yes they do but they chose the importance for me
<Zer> Hmm I'll go look. By the way, I noticed that the Ubuntu OpenSSL version is before that 'renegotiation bug' was discovered/patched/whatever. Does it still suffer from it?
<alex_mayorga> it might be nonsensical, but a twitter mention is critical to me
<crimsun> Zer: more context, please. Which Ubuntu release?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You could potentially have application-level options for that, but I think that use-case is basically a huge outlier.
<Zer> All of them, really
<arand> RAOF: exactly... hm I didn't know about presentation mode, is that *supposed* to make it not brute-force harass fullscreen apps?
<RAOF> arand: I'm not sure what you mean by that, but presentation mode should kick in when you're running a fullscreen app, yes.
<Zer> Actually I take that back, 10.04 has a recent one
<Zer> 9.10 is still back at g. alex: That's what I mean, it ought to, in all cases, be something you told it to notify you of
<dupondje> distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04]
<dupondje> hell yea :P
<crimsun> Zer: which CVE? 2009-4355?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: but as I read the specification configurability is not even planned
<arand> RAOF: Dunno if it's improved in KK/LL but way back here in jaunty, fullscreen apps jumps and twists whenever notifications kick in..
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: The ability to, in some central place, set the importance of every notification you have ever seen?  No, I don't think that's likely to be implemented.
<alex_mayorga> I know caring about twitter mentions is nonsense, but that's how most people contact me these days
<Zer> crimsun: I'm not a security researcher, so I don't know the specifics, but I remember reading on some site that there was an issue with renegotiation
<RAOF> The individual apps are perfectly capable of setting the importance of their notifications; that's where such options should go.
<WeatherGod> Zer, yeah, it was a MITM attack
<Zer> and it was definitely more recent than 0.9.8g, though, that might be patched I suppose
<RAOF> Zer: I'd check the changelog; the security team is generally pretty good with stuff like that.
<Zer> RAOF: That just adds another option. Then, on both the notify end and on the program end, the user has to specify an importance, instead of just 'tell me'
<WeatherGod> Zer, you could intercept a SSL connection and splice a relay to continue it or something like that
<RAOF> Zer: Both the notify end & program end?  I was thinking just on the program end.  But I agree; I don't think it's a particularly valuable option.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, so for now I should be bugging gwibber and not notify-osd?
<Zer> Yeah I agree, programs ought to just behave
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I don't see why notify-osd would ever implement “let me override the importance for $THESE notifications”.
<RAOF> Zer: Right.
<WeatherGod> anybody know where I should file a UNR-only bug?
<RAOF> There may be some situations where the application having an option to mark a particular class of notifications as “important” - for your pideon example, maybe there'd be an “important” modifier to the “show me when this user logs on” option, that'd set the priority and additionally stick a message in the messaging-menu, too.
<RAOF> That might be a bit ugly.
<Zer> To what end?
<Zer> Either they need to know or they don't
<Zer> Checkbox :)
<RAOF> Actually, the modifier would be “Show this even when I'm busy”.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-17
 * virtuald wonders how apt invokes gpg
<EOF-sensei> How may I install gimp in natty?
<EOF-sensei> it depends on libwebkitgtk which is no longer present
<nit-wit> EOF-sensei, I have had a partital udate sitting on my natty is yours the same
<EOF-sensei> urhh
<EOF-sensei> initially it was holding back gimp
<EOF-sensei> maybe there was a version that didn't depend on it that I had rpior
<EOF-sensei> :'(
<EOF-sensei> this conundrum makes me feel like ripping out my eyeballs and inserting them into my rectum
<illuminaris> Can anyone help me troubleshoot the low FPS on World Of Warcraft?  I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, Wine 1.2.1 and an ATI Radeon 9800. The graphics card plays fine in Windows but not Linux.
<coz_> has anyone tried lightspark?
<multiplatinum> hello there
<multiplatinum> will i be able to change the selection color in natty without messing up anything? will the titlebar buttons still display properly in the top panel? (even though i ddint change them, ill use a different theme)
<coz_> multiplatinum,   if you are using classic gnome there should be no issue changing themes  if that's what you mean
<coz_> multiplatinum,   I havent tried much themeing in Unity howeer
<multiplatinum> coz_,  ill be using unity
<multiplatinum> i just wanna change the orange to blue cuz it hurts my eyes when using chromium
<coz_> multiplatinum,   mm  ok...   try  the Appearace  settings to see if it can be changed
<multiplatinum> coz_,  i cant run unity on my PC ><
<multiplatinum> i tried the 2D one too and i couldnt access the theming
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> multiplatinum,   why is that ?
<multiplatinum> i tried right clicking on my desktop and nothing appeared like in regular Gnome
<coz_> multiplatinum,  no  that isnt there in unity
<coz_> multiplatinum,   can you open a terminal?
<coz_> multiplatinum,    the command would be   gnome-appearance-properties
<multiplatinum> ill try that when im in unity, thx
<leagris> Hello,
<leagris> I have issues in 10.10 with latest updates using compiz and classic desktop. Compiz commands are not available when application windows are focused. Example, no zooming with super+wheel or dragging with alt+LMP if a window is focussed. Need to click background window 0 to get it working.
<leagris> oups 11.04
<leagris> for what I guess dead key events like super, alt or ctrl are not transmitted to compiz when a window is focussed. Worked last week and got broken these last days
<leagris> for example, SUPER+BUTTIN4 (wheel-up) should zomm in compiz enhanced zoom but instead the BUTTON4 event is sent to the focussed application window, here in xchat, it is scrolling text up
<leagris> I had to craft an Xorg.conf file to get 3D acceleration with my radeon 9200 because it fail otherwise, a shame doing this on a allpurpose (easy) distro. No one should have to edit cryptic commands in text config files. This worked out of the box in 10.10. This is a strong regression
<leagris> IMHO (if that matter), natty should be delayed more. I can't imagine how it could go out wild in the public with the many crash and display issues I get with it
<leagris> Or is that having 3072 Mb of ram with 32bit kernel/distro a bat idea
<leagris> bad
<bazhang> its alpha 1
<jadams> hi, on both my machines running natty (nvidia proprietary driver) compositing stopped working last week after an update.  I don't find anything about this problem with cursory googling.  Anyone seen this or know what my next move should be w/r/t diagnostic?
<susundberg> hmm
<susundberg> i am also running natty with (almost) latest drivers
<qzio> is it safe to apt-get install xorg-server-core keyboard-configuration ?
<jadams> susundberg, do you have compositing still functioning?  Is it nvidia?
<susundberg> ah yes, seems like i have disabled efects
<susundberg> at least such way it seems to work ok
<jadams> yeah, but for me full screen flash sucks as well :(
<qzio> err, which one is safe to go? xserver-xorg-core or console-setup ?
<jadams> Xorg.0.log says composite was enabled, but nothing seems able to use it
<susundberg> seems like mine is working at least one youtube video showed properly
<susundberg> (fullscreen flash)
<susundberg> (nonfree, adobe)
<jadams> susundberg, it runs fine for me, but since compositing stopped working high def videos are choppy in fullscreen
<jadams> and i rely on compiz features a lot (zoom, grid, etc)
<susundberg> ya
<susundberg> i turned it off as i am trying to do opencl development and i do not want any extra happing around
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<patdk-wk> heh, I upgraded from to nvidia 260 drivers, those are freaking fast
<BluesKaj> yup nvidia 260.19.29 here , seems fine
<BluesKaj> using the the 8400s ...just a MOR card noyhing real fancy , good for HD movies on our tv . Which nvidia do you use , patdk-wk
<patdk-wk> currently, in that machine, dual gt240's
<patdk-wk> the 260driver gave me 26% increase in speed for 3d
<BluesKaj> glxgears?
<patdk-wk> na, much more evil :)
<patdk-wk> in windows7 in vmware :)
<patdk-wk> I only loaded those for the cuda3 stuff
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, I've been looking the nvidia equivalent for fglrxgears , the 3D cube that ati provides
<Ian__> patdk-wk: did you use the nvidia binary from the site or do you have a ppa hosting the newer drivers?
<patdk-wk> downloaded from nvidia cuda page
<Ian_Corne> ah ok
<patdk-wk> turning out to be a pain on kernel upgrade though
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> that's why I was asking :p
<patdk-wk> :)
<Ian_Corne> I've got the same problem with my laptop, and it doesn't work with older nvidia drivers so..
<patdk-wk> I wonder if my work setup here is fixed or not :(
<Ian_Corne> when will we start seeing .38 in the repo?
<patdk-wk> been having the oddest issues, ever since I upgraded to lucid
<patdk-wk> if I get too many, or a few complex windows open, the screen starts flashing on and off, for unknown amount of time, then works
<patdk-wk> sometimes xorg just crashs though
<Ian_Corne> Haven't had that yet
<patdk-wk> me either, except on this one machine
<Ian_Corne> But I haven't been using my computers alot this last month
<patdk-wk> my other nvidia systems, 4 of them, are just fine
<patdk-wk> it was running a 6200 card though, just pulled it and put in a nvs card I had here, but it's getting reported at a Geforce 9300GE
<patdk-wk> see if it was just the old card having issues or not
<mlmg317-himts> Hello everyone.  Quick question.  So this was kind of strange.  I recently ran my updates via Update Manager, as is standard.  Well, when I rebooted one time recently - my computer came up in Natty Narwhal (Alpha 1 version).  Then, when I shut down and turned it on again - it reverted back to Maverick Meerkat.  I'm like, "Jigga what?"  Can anyone explain this?
<SwedeMike> mlmg317-himts: it's a cosmetic error, there is a bug against it.
<BluesKaj> hmmm micahg run lsb_release -a to see what version
<BluesKaj> oops , mlmg317-himts lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> micahg, sorry tab/typo
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: Yeah - it's telling me it's running Ubuntu 10.10 - codename Maverick.  So wha the heck is going on.  How do I get rid of this bug?
<mlmg317-himts> SwedeMike: Got any ideas as to how to get rid of this bug.  Or is there nothing I can do about it (besides re-install) until the real version is released at the end of April?
<BluesKaj> mlmg317-himts, run an update in the cli , avoid using the update manager
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: cli?
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: command line interface.   Got it.  What is the command?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt get update first , then lsb_release -a , then if your still on maberick run sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> err excuse the spelling , my bifocals are giving me trouble
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: No problem.  Thanks.  I'm sure this will work.  I'm glad someone know what they are talking about.  Other people were just telling me to re-install, which is a real hassle ...
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: Well, not really - but why do it if you don't have to ... ya know?
<BluesKaj> mlmg317-himts, well it is a reinstall of sorts if your OS has regressed or if the the update manager didn't upgrade your install
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: Yeah - true dat :)
<BluesKaj> mlmg317-himts, at this level of linux use , some command line skills are necessary
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: I totally agree.  I'm still learning.  It's fun :)  Your suggestion is working.  Now in Natty Narwhal - I did have problems running freshclam.  It told me that there was a lock on freshclam.log.  When I asked others about - I eventually realized after running a few commands - that it was already running?  Again, I was like "Jigga what" - auto updates !?
<BluesKaj> sorry , not familiar with freshclam
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: It's the command you run to update clamav signatures ...
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: which is standard procedure before running any virus scanner, of course ...
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm not using clamav
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: I see.  I know.  I run them anyway - clamav and AVG - just to be a responsible user.  You are still interacting with Windows users - so I find it a way of still being responsible.
<BluesKaj> mlmg317-himts, ok  , so you're in a "work" environment or an active home environment, I understand :)
<BluesKaj> wife runs vista on her pc and I have samba access but I normally keep any downloads on this pc
<BluesKaj> and we have some of the best antivirus and antimalware apps on her pc
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: No - I just run Ubuntu on my home network.  I have a laptop.  No one else uses my Internet here - unless I give them access through Mac filter.  And usually just guests when they come to visit.  What is samba?
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: MAC address filter, I mean ...
<BluesKaj> !samba | mlmg317-himts
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> mlmg317-samba is ok, but mostly I just ssh into my other linuxbox and Imac on the network
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: I see.  I don't really do any Windows networking.  But this good to know :)  What is ssh?
<bazhang> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: Yeah.  I am going wait on the full upgrade to Natty Narwhal.  Better to wait until the full release is out.  Otherwise, it's just a bunch of hassle working with bugs and what not.  Better not to "stir the pot" until the "water's boiling" so to speak ...
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: As I was running those commands you gave me, it gave me the option to say "yes" or "no" to the full upgrade.  Good thing it did ...
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: I had the same experience with 10.04 LTS when I was running 9.10.  10.04 LTS wasn't necessarily stable until Maverick Meerkat came out.  I know they release beta versions in order to test it, identify bugs, and weed them out.  But for the user, it can end up being a real hassle ...
<mlmg317-himts> BluesKaj: But I guess that is SOP - when you are working with a user supported OS ...
<evilvish> is it ok to remove "libindicator1"?
<evilvish> grr.. /me still has unresolved deps.. unity-place-* just does not want to say installed..!
<om26er> unity-places need to be build against latest dbumenu
<evilvish> bah!! :(
<om26er> or libindicate (?)
<evilvish> what is the password for the guest session? (from gdm)
<evilvish> if i hit enter with blank , it says auth failure.. same with 'ubuntu'
<susundberg> hmm
<susundberg> if its installer, you should have one console open i guess
<susundberg> i mean ctrl + f1/f2 should be open
<susundberg> (or may be that i just remember incorrectly)
<evilvish> nah.. i guess my install is broken pretty bad.. :s
<evilvish> i'd probably wait for everything to get build and reinstall.. ;)
<evilvish> built*
<dupondje> mmm, any idea how I change my LC_MESSAGES ?
<dupondje> it defaults to a weird value :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> How do I get a DVD burner to work that shows this in dmesg: http://pastie.org/private/8ypwjvdsp9pke3dexzdw ?
<geser> dupondje: language-selector (or how it's called) or edit ~/.dmrc
<geser> I used the second method and edited my .dmrc to have a sane value again
<donniezazen> What happened to daily live? The last update was on Jan 12th
<charlie-tca> see the topic. It is broke
<charlie-tca> You can use the daily image, though
<wrst> has anyone had an issue with broadcom wireless not working ?
<hackeron> hey, can someone point me to how to start services in natty? - before I would do /etc/init.d/git-daemon-run start but it seems t obe in /etc/service/git-daemon now :/
<hackeron> and this doesn't return anything: # service --status-all 2>&1 | grep -i git
<hackeron> any ideas?
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> perhaps ^
<hackeron> # stop git-daemon-run
<hackeron> stop: Unknown job: git-daemon-run
<hackeron> :/
<hackeron> when I do  sudo runsvdir /etc/service - it tries to start git-daemon-run but it fails because it's already running :/
<charlie-tca> tried stop git-daemon ?
<hackeron> # stop git-daemon
<hackeron> stop: Unknown job: git-daemon
<charlie-tca> hm, sudo service git-daemon stop ?
<hackeron> #  sudo service git-daemon stop
<hackeron> git-daemon: unrecognized service
<charlie-tca> at least that is the syntax now
<charlie-tca> hm, does    ps -a | more show it even running?
<hackeron> service --status-all doesn't show git at all in the list :/
<hackeron> # ps aux | grep -i git
<hackeron> root     21582  0.0  0.0    112    28 ?        Ss   20:02   0:00 runsv git-daemon
<hackeron> gitlog   21583  0.0  0.0    132    48 ?        S    20:02   0:00 svlogd -tt /var/log/git-daemon
<hackeron> 115      21585  0.0  0.0   8872   752 ?        S    20:02   0:00 /usr/lib/git-core/git-daemon --verbose --base-path=/var/cache /var/cache/git
<hackeron> what's runsv?
<charlie-tca> don't know
<hackeron> seems to be part of runit
<hackeron> so natty uses runit instead of upstart for some things now?
<yaaar> i've been wondering for a while what the deal is with the proliferation of these service-starting systems. what was wrong with /etc/init.d/ scripts anyway?
<hackeron> startup was much slower I guess but I wish they'd pick one and stick with it :/
<Guest45698> I could not see Visual Effects tab in system-> preferences how to enable it ?
<charlie-tca> Visual Effects enabled compiz, which is now enabled by default in Natty, to the best of my recollection.
<Guest45698> what is kde3 ?
<charlie-tca> kde3 was used in Kubuntu before kde4.5 that it uses now. It is a different desktop environment
<charlie-tca> !ked
<charlie-tca> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Guest45698> thanks for that explain but i do have compiz installed but no Advanced Desktop tab appear
<charlie-tca> Natty uses compiz by default, there is no need for the tab to enable it
<charlie-tca> um, you using Kubuntu?
<Guest45698> I had do upgrade before Unity got updated and my card what not recongnized before
<charlie-tca> It is still automatic when enabling the ubuntu-desktop session
<Guest45698> charlie-tca can you remotely log into my desktop ?
<charlie-tca> no
<Guest45698> so Ubuntu is not Windows yet hehe
 * charlie-tca has enough issues remote logging into his own computers
<Guest45698> what is that option Remote Desktop from Preferences menu
<charlie-tca> It is the client for vnc
<charlie-tca> You still have to set up the server side yourself on the system you want to remote login into,
<Guest45698> It said your desktop is only reachable over local network ?
<charlie-tca> What said that?
<Guest45698> When is checked enable local sharing option
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu does not enable anything allowing outside systems in by default. You have to set everything up to allow that, if you want it.
<Guest45698> youre right. i guess its a kinda tunneling like vnc private network
<BluesKaj> I tried to install vnc at least twice, dunno why i could neverget it to run properly...it was slow and clunky and would time out , freeze the pcs it was installed on
<hackeron> how do I add and remove stuff from different runlevels? - the upstart getting-started docs don't seem to cover that?
<hackeron> if I want to remove something from a runlevel, is something like this the right way to do it? < rm /etc/rc*/*git-daemon
<hackeron> or from all runlevels rather
<charlie-tca> runlevels aren't used with upstart
<BUGabundo> olá
<hackeron> so how does upstart know what to start at boot?
<charlie-tca> You can remove files from the runlevel to keep it from being used
<charlie-tca> everything in runlevel 2 will run
<hackeron> charlie-tca: right, so upstart uses runlevel 2?
<charlie-tca> no, it uses /etc/init , but it allows you to use runlevel 2 to start things
<hackeron> so what's /etc/rc* used by?
<BUGabundo> erk
<BluesKaj> hackeron, http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/Ubuntu/managing_services_in_ubuntu.shtml
<BUGabundo> compiz is acting up strange
<BUGabundo> and notify is messed up
<charlie-tca> it is not so easy no more
<hackeron> BluesKaj: seems outdated
<hackeron> BluesKaj: is there an official reference?
<genii-around> hackeron: If you add your scripts in the usual previous way with update-rc.d, they can still be called as upstart services thanks to /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<hackeron> genii-around: is there some official documentation for all this?
<genii-around> hackeron: There is but woefully lacking
<charlie-tca> search for blogs about it, there is some good information there
<genii-around> hackeron: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<hackeron> genii-around: yeh, that doesn't cover anything to do with /etc/rc* or how to add/remove services
<genii-around> hackeron: As I said,  woefully lacking
<hackeron> :(
<hackeron> guess there's this, but yeh, not much info < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<hackeron> so something like "sudo update-rc.d myscript defaults 98 02" is still valid? -- and can I use stuff like start on postgresql to make myscript start after postgresql?
<charlie-tca> Might want to take a look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki    for information, too
<hackeron> charlie-tca: I'm looking but what exactly there shows how to use start on started?
<charlie-tca> Haven't read it myself
<alex_mayorga> anyone else getting video corruption on gnome-do with nvidia cards?
<charlie-tca> hackeron: I think that would be "man start"
<genii-around> hackeron: Any script you add with update-rc.d still gets started as before
<hackeron> charlie-tca: no, start on is a "stanza", start is a command - start doesn't understand stanzas :/
<charlie-tca> and, as said above, documentation is woefully lacking
<hackeron> genii-around: so what do I need to do to make use of stanzas like start on started networking?
<hackeron> charlie-tca: *sigh*
<genii-around> hackeron: You can make your own .conf file in /etc/init for it in that case
<hackeron> genii-around: oh, so any script in /etc/init.d that gets executed by init also uses a config in /etc/init/ automatically?
<alex_mayorga> Can anyone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/555238/ and tell me why my HD was trashing so badly moments ago?
<hackeron> alex_mayorga: your hard drive is dead - replace it
<alex_mayorga> hackeron: how do you tell?
<alex_mayorga> hackeron: thanks BTW
<genii-around> hackeron: /etc/init is where the upstart scripts are. the /etc/init.d is where the old sysinit scripts live. If you have an old-style sysinit in /etc/init.d then it gets executed by the /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf which is upstart. If a conf file in /etc/init however, gets started as native upstart job
<hackeron> alex_mayorga: things like ata1.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT and the fact that it's trashing
<hackeron> genii-around: hmm, can I paste that paragraph to the top of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto - that really explains a lot :P
<genii-around> hackeron: Sure, feel free
<hackeron> genii-around: added - much better :)
<hackeron> genii-around: question, there's a lot of configs in /etc/default/* to control how scripts in /etc/init.d/ behave - is the same directory used to tune upstart scripts, or are they all self contained in /etc/init/?
<yofel> hackeron: they are still used, see apport as an example
<yofel> (/etc/default/* I mean)
<genii-around> hackeron: I do not know for sure, but suspect as before the settings in /etc/default are just pre-sets for whichever services (however they are begun)
<hackeron> yofel: they are used by upstart or traditional sysvinit scripts or both?
<hackeron> genii-around: which services, upstart ones, sysvinit ones or both?
<genii-around> hackeron: Any which calls it
<yofel> hackeron: both, depends on the service, you can see in /etc/init/apport.conf that it sources /etc/default/apport
<genii-around> hackeron: eg: /etc/default/cron  is valid for the cron service, whichever system starts it
<hackeron> yofel: hmm, but there is also /etc/init.d/apport too?
<yofel> hackeron: that is a symlink here
<yofel> 803146 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-01-11 14:47 /etc/init.d/apport -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<yofel> which makes sure old sys-v-init syntax isn't broken
<hackeron> yofel: hmm, I see, looks like the same with cron - so then some scripts are just standalone upstart scripts, others are just traditional sysvinit scripts that get executed by upstart and some are started by /etc/rc*?
<yofel> wait /etc/rc* ONLY affects sys-v-init scripts in /etc/init.d - upstart ignores that as far as I know
<yofel> and upstart config files aren't scripts - they have a script part, but you can't just execute them as you can with sys-v-init scripts
<hackeron> yofel: I thought upstart starts all those too, but using /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf?
<genii-around> upstart config files are more like definitions of what conditions are to be met before a particular thing can run
<yofel> hackeron: it does, but it /etc/rc* only configures the old sys-v-init script, for native upstart script /etc/rc* has no effect
<hackeron> yofel: but the script part just executes the sys-v-init script in /etc/init.d/?
<yofel> hackeron: no, read the files in /etc/init - the script is in the file, upstart doesn't use /etc/init.d at all for its native services
<hackeron> yofel: what is a native upstart script? - seems things like /etc/init.d/cron and /etc/init.d/apport are traditional sysvinit scripts that are executed by upstart?
<hackeron> yofel: say I'm reading /etc/init/cron.conf - it does exec cron -- where is this cron? - I thought it just called /etc/init.d/cron?
<yofel> hackeron: no, those are symlins to a script that makes sure the upstart service gets started so things like '/etc/init.d/apport start' still works
<yofel> as upstart itself has no idea what '/etc/init.d/apport start' is support to mean
<yofel> it only understands 'start apport' or 'service apport start'
<yofel> hackeron: and no, the cron that is run from /etc/init/cron.conf is /usr/sbin/cron
<hackeron> yofel: oh, I see, ok, well looking at the one for cron, it seems to run upstart-job cron.sh start?
<hackeron> yofel: so upstart-job cron.sh start is the same as start cron?
<yofel> /etc/init/cron.conf and /etc/init.d/cron have nothing in common except that latter is a backwards compatibility layer
<hackeron> yofel: ah, ok, I think I'm starting to get it
<yofel> as for upstart-job, I don't know, I don't know upstart that deeply
<hackeron> yofel: and then you have /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf which executes stull in /etc/init.d/ with init as a backward compatibility thing too, right?
<hackeron> stuff*
<yofel> yeah, /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf makes sure that those services that aren't yet ported to upstart still work
<hackeron> yofel: ok, added a short description, did I get anything wrong there? < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Outdated
<yofel> hackeron: replace 'upstart-job' with 'service' - that script seems to run a .sh, but that seems to be upstart internal
<yofel> service XY start  will work with both sys-v-init and upstart services
<hackeron> yofel: hmm, I got the upstart-job bit from /etc/init.d/cron - does the script need to be updated to use service?
<yofel> no idea, but I get: upstart-job: command not found
<hackeron> hmm, ok, I'll check it to service
<yofel> and '/etc/init is where the upstart init scripts are. ' - while correct essentially, upstart config files aren't scripts, they have a script part, but they are still config files
<genii-around> yofel: Apologies on my simplstic terminology for that earlier
<yofel> it's not like you were exactly wrong..
<hackeron> yofel: they are config files, but they do the execution of whatever is necessary, right? - I'll make a note they are config files :)
<yofel> upstart is confusing
<yofel> hackeron: yes, that make sure the service is prepared and executed, but you would expect that you can execute a script, but 'exec /etc/init/apport.conf' won't do anything useful
<yofel> *they make sure
<hackeron> yeh, I get it, thanks :) - so to execute upstart init configs, you use the service command
<hackeron> yofel: so for general day to day use, should I use service something start or just start service?
<yofel> start service is shorter, but errors on sys-v-init stuff, so I usually just stick to service xy start
<hackeron> yofel: so the equivalent to update-rc.d apache2 defaults would basically have to be to add a config file to /etc/init/ ?
<BUGabundo> I still can't open OOo :(
<BUGabundo> freezes compiz
<yofel> hackeron: bad example - no, apache uses a sys-v-init script, so you can use update-rc.d for it fine (I think)
<hackeron> yofel: no, I know, I mean like if you wanted to have an upstart service, say your own
<hackeron> yofel: there isn't a concept of adding things to runtime far as I can tell, I just change the config or add a config in /etc/default to control if the service should be started by upstart, right?
<yofel> yeah, you would add a config file to /etc/init/ and put what it needs into the start on statement
<yofel> hackeron: that's how I see most services doing it
<hackeron> yofel: how's this? :) < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Since Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<yofel> edgy? I know upstart has been around for a while - but we only started to actually use it recently
<hackeron> yofel: wikipedia and the upstart home page say used in ubuntu since edgy
<hackeron> from upstart.ubuntu.com: Ubuntu 6.10 and later
<hackeron> "Ubuntu 6.10 added several new features including a heavily modified Human theme, Upstart init daemon, automated crash reports"
<hackeron> from wikipedia
<hackeron> so looks like we haven't had documentation for this for 5 years now :P
<yofel> yeah, but only in karmic most of the system services were converted, before that it was pretty much only sys-v-init scripts using the compatibility layer
<hackeron> hmm, well, the information still applies no? - I mention uses for both sysvinit scripts and new upstart configs - or do you think I should add a note?
<yofel> leave it, I don't think too many people are going to bother will EOL releases..
<hackeron> yofel: thanks for all the help, I'm understanding this a lot better now :)
<yofel> np, we all had our fun learning that in karmic, when stuff suddenly didn't work as we were used to :D
<hackeron> heh, I managed to get away from learning it all, I just added a sleep 30 to my /etc/rc.local script :P - want to do it properly now though
<hackeron> Added some basic documentation for the Ubuntu init system and how to get started, can someone please proof read and let me know if anything doesn't make sense? < https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-18
<illuminaris> I need help trouble shooting World of Warcraft graphics lag. I'm running an ATI Radeon 9800 PRO and an AMD Athlon XP 1800+ on Ubuntu 11.04 and WINE 1.2.1 in OpenGL mode with about 5-15fps. I've tried all the guides and fixes I can find with no luck.
<hackeron> quick upstart question - when using exec, how do I execute a process as a different user?
<hackeron> (i.e. not root)
<charlie-tca> Might get the best answers to upstart in #upstart , where the developer of it hangs out
<hackeron> charlie-tca: thanks, asking there
<charlie-tca> worth a try anyway, right?
<hackeron> charlie-tca: they said su - and a future release of upstart will have native support for something like that
<hackeron> charlie-tca: seems like a hack but I guess it works :)
<charlie-tca> hackeron: glad they could help
<hackeron> :)
<h00k> I'm having upgrade issues with python2.7-minimal
<h00k> on my netbook, can't upgrade muh packages, it fails install
<h00k> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<h00k> bug 689306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689306 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "package python2.7-minimal 2.7.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689306
<h00k> ooh, I may have to upgrade my maverick first
<h00k> ...I didn't do this before I upgraded to natty
<alex_mayorga> Can someone take a look at bug 704261, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704261 in gnome-do (Ubuntu) "Image corruption on 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704261
<alex_mayorga> Also I somehow ended up with two "Broadcast" entries on the indicator applet, how do I clean that up?
<Ohelig> ! telepathy-butterfly is using 100% cpu. Is there anything I should do to report it as a bug before i end the process?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ohelig> I have no problem what caused it
<Ohelig> hmm... a bot?
<Ohelig> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> !bug | Ohelig
<ubottu> Ohelig: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sagaci> what's the go with the daily-live cd images, the dailys are being updated but not the daily-live isos
<sagaci> what gives
<slyrus_> mplayer performance with HD videos in natty is unbearable... was pretty good in maverick. a bug or expected behavior due to the development cycle?
<leagris> hello
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> !NattyChanges
<Daekdroom> Hm. I need the NattyChanges RSS Feed link
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges Daekdroom that?
<Daekdroom> Yep, that.
<Daekdroom> <3
<dnivra> hello. when I try to upgrade, it says 67 packages available but all are held back. what is wrong?
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<bazhang> sudo update-manager -d
<bazhang> pr0ph3t, ^^
<pr0ph3t> thanks
<bazhang> np
<pr0ph3t> ::P
<bazhang> pr0ph3t, it is alpha one :)
<pr0ph3t> yes I have it installed
<bazhang> that was fast
<pr0ph3t> so were you :P
<bazhang> http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges  pr0ph3t you can follow the rss feed on this
<pr0ph3t> cheers
<bazhang> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pr0ph3t> so Unity is a definite so far
<pr0ph3t> still with the choice of going back to classic
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> definite crash at this point
<pr0ph3t> bazhang, what do you mean?
<bazhang> pr0ph3t, it crashes on me, leaving the traditional gnome desktop
<pr0ph3t> bazhang, stronger so far in my opinion
<pr0ph3t> and not just because I am used ot it
<pr0ph3t> to*
<bazhang> well I'm still on it, and its just alpha one, so no complaints :)
<pr0ph3t> I really like the idea of the side bar
<pr0ph3t> as an innovation
<pr0ph3t> but then the graphical interface seems the least important of the innovations natty will bring
<pr0ph3t> things can always change, as you said, it's only alpha 1 at the moment
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> whoops
<meborc> natty does not recognize my acer one netbook battery... is there any way to tell the system it is running on a mobile (laptop) device? I have no battery icon and "acpi" returns nothing
<bazhang> !find powertop
<ubottu> Found: powertop
<bazhang> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.13-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 140 kB
<meborc> bazhang, ok, will try... but if the system itself does not know it has a battery, will powertop know it?
<bazhang> meborc, sorry that was just out of curiousity, I think the acpid you suggested is more the way to go
<bazhang> ie file a bug
<meborc> bazhang, that is what i usually use to find out battery % in the command line... but now acpi returns absolutely nothing :(
<bazhang> meborc, yep, definite bug
<meborc> bazhang, what package should I file the bug against? acpi? acpi is not installed by default, there should be something else that determines (checks) if battery present in the system
<meborc> I have to dig more :D
<meborc> bazhang, DUDE you rock!... just installed powertop, ran it (not even in root) and battery icon was displayed in the indicator pane
<meborc> THANKS
<bazhang> meborc, good question, but since my thinkpad battery is really dead and gone, I can't help in this case
<meborc> bazhang, ^^
<meborc> have a nice day
<meborc> bye
<bazhang> you too :)
<Daekdroom> Current daily installer is broken :(
<patdk-wk> heh, my thinkpad battery is almost dead, 30% life left :(
<patdk-wk> need to replace it
<alokito> will natty fix the nvidia-glx-96 issue?
<bjsnider> and what issue is that?
<alokito> I can't run maverick in an old pc cuz nvidia 96 driver doesn't work
<alokito> have to stay on lucid :(
<alokito> it's a xorg compatibility problem
<bjsnider> yeah
<bjsnider> won't be fixed unless nvidia wants to fix it
<bjsnider> which they likely don't
<alokito> why would nvidia want to fix such an old driver
<alokito> yup, so only hope is ubuntu devs...
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> that is a closed-source driver. we don't touch it
<alokito> xorg devs, to be particular
<alokito> umm... can't you make a fix or something?
<bjsnider> well, the kernel wrapper might be patched, but that's it, everything else is pre-built
<alokito> without changing the driver's source...
<alokito> okay
<bjsnider> if you unpack the thing you'll notice that all of the shared libs and the kernel module are already built
<alokito> I hope nv supports 3d soon!
<bjsnider> nobody is working on nv anymore either
<bjsnider> nouveau is the preferred choice
<alokito> yah sorry
<alokito> I meant to say nouveau :)
<alokito> I heard it's improving
<patdk-wk> wouldn't it just be so much easier to get a newer video card? they aren't expensive
<bjsnider> and it does 3d if you install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<alokito> no patdk-wk, it's an old laptop
<alokito> acer travelmate 630
<patdk-wk> oh laptop :(
<alokito> I use it as a 24/7 download station
<patdk-wk> suprised it lasted that long
<patdk-wk> I can't get a laptop to last >1year
<alokito> it doesn't even have a monitor, I run it through vnc
<patdk-wk> oh, I use mine as an actual laptop, that goes with me 24/7
<alokito> cool
<alokito> I'll get a netbook soon
<patdk-wk> wait, if it's a 24/ downloadstation, why does it need 3d support?
<alokito> for vnc...
<patdk-wk> when did vnc support 3d?
<alokito> vino doesn't work without graphics driver
<alokito> I don't like the other servers... they use separate sessions
<rork> alokito: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974 official bug report, dirty fixes, workarounds and gossip about the but are here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 626974 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Medium,In progress]
<alokito> yup I used a workaround before... by falling back to old xorg
<bjsnider> maybe the "ignoreabi" option would work
<alokito> but then what's the point upgrading to maverick?
<alokito> I can run old xorg fine in lucid by default
<rork> for me nothing except that it was the only i368 cd I had around, I use lucid instead which is fine with it's long support
<alokito> I use it mainly for torrent download, the laptop
<alokito> none of the other clients work as smoothly as ktorrent, but it crashes a lot so I though maverick would fix it...
<alokito> thought*
<Daekdroom> Has anyone tried installing with the most recent livecd daily image?
<coz_> Daekdroom,  I have not... I have been updating  an earlier daily build
<alokito> I tried, not much different from maverick except new packages and unity is default de
<coz_> Daekdroom,   are you having a particular issue?
<Daekdroom> Well, the partition step in ubiquity is crashing with daily :(
<coz_> ooo
<Amaranth> I installed using a daily from the 4th, only thing I had trouble with was encrypted home causing ubiquity to crash
<alokito> testing kubuntu should be more fun, I'm not very fond of unity
<Daekdroom> I liked it the last time I tried, but it's not ready for primetime.
<alokito> yup
<alokito> maverick alpha 2 was much different from lucid (afaik)
<patdk-wk> I've neglected my natty :(
<patdk-wk> 702 packages to update
<alokito> patdk-wk: you have fast internet?
<patdk-wk> 60MB/s
<alokito> ok then happy updating :D
<alokito> mine's 60 KB/s
<alokito> :P
<patdk-wk> looks like it locked up :(
<patdk-wk> guess I should just reinstall it
<alokito> delete the lock file
<patdk-wk> I can't cancel apt-get
<alokito> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<patdk-wk> that works, if the computer responds to you :)
<patdk-wk> if it obays the keyboard
<alokito> sudo apt-get -f install doesn't fix it?
<patdk-wk> what part of, apt-get is running, not doing anything, and control-c doesn't give me a command prompt, and alt-f2 doesn't give me a term window
<patdk-wk> do you not get :)
<alokito> cool :)
<alokito> then re-install :P
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 gives the runbox
<patdk-wk> probably what I get for running root on btrfs :)
<patdk-wk> BluesKaj, only if your in X
<alokito> if you are using it for testing only better do that in vm
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, well that's a given isn't it ...we assume ppl are using a desktop here
<alokito> saves you from frustration!
<patdk-wk> I don't upgrade in the desktop :)
<patdk-wk> alokito, this is a vm
<alokito> cool then
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, ahha , a purist :)
<patdk-wk> I'm more concerned about ubuntu-server though than desktop :)
<patdk-wk> and since I generally run in vm, I care about how it works in vm :)
<patdk-wk> though, I did install it on my netbook, and it's pretty nice :)
<alokito> wifi worked?
<patdk-wk> I installed maverik netbook version on it also, and quickly killed that
<patdk-wk> ya, wifi worked fine, why wouldn't it?
<patdk-wk> athoes9k I think it is
<alokito> it didn't in lucid... in my hp mini
<alokito> maverick works fine
<patdk-wk> lucid/maverick both worked fine
<alokito> ok
<BluesKaj> so far the desktop version seems quite stable , altho dragonplayer crashes , but vlc works fine
<patdk-wk> maverick seemed to have almost all my saving power customizations in it already though I noticed
<alokito> did you try wlan?
<patdk-wk> it has no wlan
<alokito> I'm getting g speed in n network
<alokito> ?
<patdk-wk> oh heh
<alokito> wifi lan file sharing=wlan
<alokito> :P
<patdk-wk> ya, my netbook is only getting 2.3MB/sec over n
<patdk-wk> using scp atleast
<alokito> sad
<patdk-wk> cpu claims 40MB/s aes
<alokito> same here
<BluesKaj> my wifi ralink belkin USB adapter worked for about 20 mins then quit , and now refuses to work in network manager
<patdk-wk> I'm thinking of changing it to WDE though
<patdk-wk> upgrade 80% done
<patdk-wk> heh, hit the red button, and redid the upgrade, and it seems to be working
<alokito> cool
<patdk-wk> this has been running since lucid-alpha
<patdk-wk> just keep updating it
<alokito> I'm installing lucid in the lap
<patdk-wk> and screwing with it
<alokito> through netboot
<patdk-wk> updates done, 560MB downloaded
<patdk-wk> and it crashed again :(
<patdk-wk> guess I have to reinstall
<alokito> lol
<alokito> ya
<knittl> anybody else experiencing kernel panics when closing their cd tray?
<patdk-wk> people still have those?
<patdk-wk> :)
<knittl> cd/dvd/bluray
<knittl> whatever
<knittl> i still call it a cd tray
<patdk-wk> wish everything was slotload these days
<patdk-wk> heh, install failed while installing libc, guess try again without doing updates during install
<yofel> patdk-wk: during libc-bin ?
<patdk-wk> ya
<yofel> I get a installation failure for libc-bin every time I try to use muon - which is bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<patdk-wk> It said it was probably a old installer issue, and clicked ok, it said reboot, did, and drive wouldn't boot
<yofel> not sure if it's the same issue
<yofel> dpkg --configure libc-bin in a terminal resolves that, but muon still fails
<Daekdroom> This is bad. Looks like there isn't a launchpad bug entry for the thing I'm facing.
<patdk-wk> oh no, the world will end
<Daekdroom> Yes, it will.
<patdk-wk> heh, interesting
<patdk-wk> dkms refused to build anything at all
<Ian_Corne> Any idea when .38 will be in the repos?
<duffolonious> How do I view the Main Menu in Natty?
<yofel> I don't think the main menu even exists in natty - at least the natty one isn't ready yet
<yofel> (it wasn't last time I tried it)
<duffolonious> ok, because you can start Panel and get back to the old way in natty
<duffolonious> but as far as using the new panel - it doesn't exist - so is that intentional?
<duffolonious> yofel: so at the moment it's just not ready... ok
<yofel> I think, I didn't read the whole design page
<yofel> but the button that opens /usr/share/applications/ in nautilus is not going to stay at least
<duffolonious> ahhh, ok
<BluesKaj> ok, installed wicd-kde ...connecttion lasts about 20 mins then drops , testing now with all settings on auto , no dns etc
<jadams> anyone else having problems in natty where nvidia compositing just doesn't work?  Happening on 2 machines for me right now, and I don't know the next steps to take to troubleshoot it
<charlie-tca> you do have the hardware drivers installed, right?
<jadams> yeah
<jadams> I actually have the nvidia drivers installed from their website
<jadams> I did that when this problem started
<yofel> kwin compositing works fine with nvidia-current and my 250GTS and NVS 3100M here
<yofel> ouch
<jadams> perhaps I should purge that and just use the repo-provided ones again
<yofel> jadams: you did rebuild them after every kernel update?
<yofel> as long as you do that and have nouveau manually blacklisted they should work fine
<jadams> yofel, yeah, I rebuilt them after every update
<jadams> and they work fine-ish
<jadams> but compositing wasn't working
<jadams> how do I manually blacklist nouveau?  It def. wasn't in place because nvidia-settings worked / reported nvidia in use
<yofel> hm, got a Xorg log where compositing doesn't work?
<jadams> Xorg doesn't show it failing
<jadams> but nothing recognizes it as working
<jadams> Xorg shows that it processed the Composite "1" line fine
<yofel> jadams: the package blacklists it, if you don't use the package you have to blacklist it yourself (in /etc/modprobe.d/)
<jadams> but docky fails, desktop effects fail, etc
<yofel> this is the package blacklist file http://paste.ubuntu.com/555509/
<bjsnider> jadams, you should not install the package from nvidia's website. you should use jockey to install the recommended driver
<bjsnider> yofel, do you have jockey-common installed?
<yofel> hm? I do
<bjsnider> i think most people do
<bjsnider> trying to figure out what percentage of users don't have it
<PolitikerNEU_> Hi, is natty already stable enough to browser e.g. the internet?
<patdk-wk> I never thought it wasn't
<patdk-wk> I'm sure that depends exactly on your hardware though
<PolitikerNEU_> ok, so I will try it (hardly ever use this computer anyway ...)
<PolitikerNEU_> Well - there have already been some ubuntu alpha/betas with firefox crashing all the time
<PolitikerNEU_> that's why I ask
<patdk-wk> there have?
<patdk-wk> I haven't had once, but only been using the alpha/beta's since karmic
<yofel> firefox 4.0 b7 was pretty crashy here, but I think current b9 should work fine - I'm using the daily build and haven't had a crash in weeks
<knittl> ssl in apache is broken since my upgrade to natty
<knittl> do i have to reconfigure something?
<Pici> Have you filed a bug?
<knittl> Pici: not yet, usually there's already a bug
<knittl> although i was unable to find it
<magn3tics> Has anyone ever given consideration to making a common API for file browser plugins?
<magn3tics> That way I would feel better about making an application that really utilizes GUI driven file management extensions?
<evilvish> yofel: told ya we will be coming for ya .. 11.10 Qt on CD .. then total domination.. ;p
<yofel> the better Qt gets, the better KDE will get :P
<evilvish> QML gwibber demo was very interesting..
<Volkodav> hmm I can't open animation in ccsm ?
<BUGabundo> man... my desktop is all messed up
<BUGabundo> compiz specially
<Volkodav> +1
<BUGabundo> I just booted into a kernel trace *while* I was on the desktop
<BUGabundo> disk and mouse still working
<BUGabundo> lol it was like a wallpaper :S
<Volkodav> I can't open animation in ccsm  and it acts weird too
<BUGabundo> I guess ill have to turn something off
<BUGabundo> and composite is broken
<BUGabundo> so is notify
<Volkodav> what else is new
<BUGabundo> lol
<Daekdroom> Aww. Compiz has a few regressions in Classic GNOME :(
<BUGabundo> "few"? ahah
<Daekdroom> well, mostly new bugs
<Daekdroom> I might as well use composited metacity for the meantime
<BUGabundo> I'll miss a lot of compiz stuff :(
<BUGabundo> but this is worse
 * yofel makes a tiny hint that it would be the perfect time to try KDE
<BUGabundo> again?
<BUGabundo> been there, done that
<BUGabundo> I'm not a KDE guy
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> even when I was with aseigo and npinheiro
<BUGabundo> we are friends
<kim0> Does nvidia-vdpau seem to not work for anyone else in natty ?
<coz_> hey guys.. has anyone noticed  these white triangles showing up on certain docks..dialogs..or applications?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/white-triangle.png
<Daekdroom> Yep. They show up at the panel in here
<coz_> Daekdroom,  ah aha... ok  ... are you by chance using cairo dock
<BUGabundo> I see ONE in my top bar
<BUGabundo> under the clock
<BUGabundo> in the most right
<coz_> BUGabundo,   interesting... this started last week  after updates
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> been there for weeks
<coz_> no?
<BUGabundo> its making my OCD go balistic
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh :) ok  then I must have just noticed it about a week ago
<kim0> that's a window resizing handle .. yaay :)
<coz_> kim0,  well it has to go   :)
<coz_> kim0,  also.. if it was "window" resizing handle...why isnt it showing on windows  themselves?
<coz_> maybe it is
<coz_> hard to tell white on white :)
<Daekdroom> That shouldn't show up on gnome-panel, really
<coz_> no it shouldnt
<coz_>  if this is going to be used  then at least it should be transparent
<coz_> has anyone tried  lightspark?
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-19
 * wrst googles to see what lightspark is
<wrst> coz_: looks interesting have you tried it?
<coz_> wrst,  not yet ... I was going to attemtp it from it's  PPA    but havent gotten around to it yet
<wrst> looks interesting hope it works, I might give that an attempt sometime
<coz_> wrst,   yes it does sound interesting.. with    a dump feature for streaming stuff to a file could be nice
<wrst> yes
 * wrst exits for a while so natty can download updates
<dabbill> is there a way to make it so that new windows open ontop of active windows?
<coz_> dabbill,   I think that should happen by default!  is this unity or classic gnome
<dabbill> coz_, classic gnome
<dabbill> coz_, if i have say xchat open, and i try to open firefox it comes up behind xchat
<coz_> dabbill,   ok me also.. let me check here to be sure
<coz_> ooo
<dabbill> coz_, its really anoying lol
<coz_> dabbill,  is it only firefox  doing this?
<dabbill> coz_, all programs
<coz_> dabbill,  do you have compiz running also?
<dabbill> coz_, nope, just metacity with transparency
<coz_> mm
<coz_> dabbill,   here it is opening  above xchat....  so something on that end...now to figure out what
<dabbill> coz_, and it does it with any combination of apps
<coz_> dabbill,  just to besure  in terminal        metacity --replace & disown
<dabbill> coz_, [1] 11783
<dabbill> bash: warning: deleting stopped job 1 with process group 11783
<dabbill> coz_, still opening behind the active window
<dabbill> coz_, firefox just opened behind my term window
<coz_> dabbill,  mm  this is odd...
<coz_> hold on
<dabbill> coz_, i thought i read somewhere that it was a bug, but i cant find it again to make sure i read it right
<dabbill> coz_, but all i know is its really annoying when i try to open downloads or something and it comes up behind my browser
<dabbill> coz_, if i click a blank spot in the desktop and open something it comes up on top, other wise it comes up in the #2 position, as in right behind the active window, but on top of the other inactive windows
<coz_> dabbill,    I am puzzled... in compiz of course you can adjust the focue prevention... in metacity  ...  not sure let me check that hold on
<dabbill> coz_, okay thanks :)
<dabbill> coz_, i dont even think i have compiz installed, but i was really drunk the other night lol
<coz_> dabbill,   this is ubuntu natty  yes?
<dabbill> coz_, yes
<coz_> dabbill,  then compiz is installed and unless you chose  ubuntu classic desktop ( no effect)  compiz will start up automatically
<dabbill> coz_, yea i just checked, compiz is installed, but i select classic desktop at the login window, i hate unity
<dabbill> coz_, also on my Appearance Preferences i no longer have a visual effects tab.
<coz_> dabbill,  well  if you chose "classic desktop"   instead of   "classic desktop (no effect)  then compiz starts up automatically
<coz_> dabbill,   open gconf-editor  and maneuvr to   /apps/metacity/general  and see what is used under   "focus_mode"
<coz_> dabbill,  also  in the same area   "focus_new_windows"
<dabbill> coz_, focus_mode = click and focus_new_window = smart
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> dabbill,  ok  you can try to delete the config folders and restart  to see if that fixes the issue        sudo  rm -R ~/{.gconf*,.gnome,.gnome2}
<coz_> dabbill, or hit  ctrl+alt+F1   log in and run that command
<coz_> dabbill,  then   sudo restart gdm
<dabbill> coz_, okay brb
<coz_> ok
<coz_> dabbill,   any change?
<dabbill_> coz_, thanks, that worked
<coz_> dabbill_,   very cool :)
<dabbill_> coz_, it even fixed it so that when i do ctrl+alt+f1 i can read my txt :P
<coz_> L)
<coz_> :)
<dabbill_> coz_, tho i have one other issue but not sure if its in gnome or the theme i am running
<coz_> dabbill_,  what is it?
<coz_> dabbill_,  is it a white triangle ?
<dabbill_> coz_, on the bottom right of both my pannels there is a little circle that brings up the the resizing arrow on my mouse but does nothing
<dabbill_> coz_, but the little circle is ontop of my trash can and power button
<coz_> mm  I am wondering if it is a part of this bug #704105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704105 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Resize grip always appears in bottom right of GTK+2.0 windows" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704105
<coz_> dabbill_,   there is  a bug in gtk3
<coz_> dabbill_,  it may be related to t his
<dabbill_> coz_, okay, wasnt a big deal just thought i would ask :)
<dabbill_> coz_, just moved my trashcan and power button over slightly :)
<coz_> dabbill_,   no problem... but i do think it may be related to that bug
<dabbill_> coz_, okay
<dabbill_> coz_, i am really just glad to be back on linux lol, spent way to much time in windows over the past couple years
<dabbill_> coz_, natty seems really stable tho so far
<coz_> dabbill_,   well I understand :)   and yes I agree... natty is a bit of a change but it seems it will stay on my system :)  unlike a few other versions
<dabbill_> coz_, :( that bug is back
<coz_> dabbill_,  oooo
<coz_> dabbill_,   something is definitly up on that end... is this a clean install of natty or an upgrade from maverick?
<dabbill_> coz_, clean install :(
<coz_> dabbill_,  oo... mm  ,,  ok stick around here and ask again... I cant think of what is doing this...if the config is getting corrupted again
<dabbill_> coz_, first time i copied my home folder over from a VMWare Player install but that caused a lot of issues so then i just did a fresh install and copied over like my pictures and such
<coz_> dabbill_,  I doubt the image transfer created this issue
<dabbill_> coz_, yea
<coz_> dabbill_,   so stick around... ask a bit later... someone may have a better solution
<dabbill_> coz_, tried off and on for a day or so and your the first to try and help heh
<dabbill_> coz_, and in the normal channel no one will even try to help cause i am running natty
<coz_> dabbill_,    right because natty is testing  not released   #ubuntu is just for released versions
<dabbill_> coz_, i know, just thought some one would try and help if they could :)
<coz_> dabbill_,  no its fairly strict in that channel about which versions are being supported
<coz_> dabbill_,  keeps it more organized that way :)
<Adlai_> argh when is this ayatana api change going to be done
<dabbill> when i open a new window or program it opens behind the current active window, anyway to fix this?
<dabbill> when i open a new window or program it opens behind the current active window, anyway to fix this?
<dabbill> when i open a new window or program it opens behind the current active window, anyway to fix this?
<MTecknology> So.. somehow Firefox keeps reporting my default language is Romanian but the only language I know is English. It seems that it was fine up until 11.04. Any ideas why that would be happening?
<dabbill_> when i open a new window or program it opens behind the current active window, anyway to fix this?
<dabbill> when i open a new window or program it opens behind the current active window, anyway to fix this?
<MTecknology> !repeat | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Adlai_> ooh never mind yay upgrade is working
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> i installed 11.04 daily beta from usb disk, but my grub was gone
<hsa2> when grub comes, it says file not found
<hsa2> then i tried reinstalling grub, with grub's command line
<hsa2> after setting root (hd0,<partition_here>) i sat setup (hd0) but it says > http://pastie.org/1476309
<dabbill> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470597
<dabbill> that might help with the error 15 your getting
<eagles0513875> hey guys
 * eagles0513875 is debating about upgrading to natty
<rork> In kontact when I activate the akonadi_gcal_resource in Kontacts Calendar, Kontact becomes unresponsive for a while and then shows the following error: Unknown error: (Unable to fetch item from backend). Did anyone else observe this behaviour or could it be caused by me tinkling with the network?
<shotty> hi all, can anyone tell me how easy it will be to remove unity and install the newest gnome shell in natty please
<bazhang> likely quite simple once it is further along
<bazhang> shotty, currently Unity completely crashes for me, and gnome-shell won't install wanting something that can't be found
<eagles0513875> hey bazhang
<bazhang> hi
<shotty> bazhang: I have used unity on the NBR and tbh, i hated it. Although, i have heard it will be much better in natty. So i will watch this space as i know that ubuntu devs usually have a way of making things just work. and i usually come round to all new implementations
<bazhang> shotty, it is much better, there is an rss feed to watch natty changes as they happen
<bazhang> shotty, well better theoretically (as it still crashes 100% of the time for me)
<shotty> bazhang i will see if i can find the rss feed
<bazhang> shotty, search terms natty changes rss feed got it for me
<shotty> bazhang is that from the ubuntuforums?
<bazhang> shotty, no, an rss feed (webpage) dedicated to natty changes
<shotty> bazhang http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/NattyChanges
<bazhang> shotty, bingo
<shotty> bazhang brilliant! i just added it to my igoogle.
<bazhang> :)
<eagles0513875> bazhang: your not a kde user as well are you?
<bazhang> eagles0513875, sure
<eagles0513875> hows the plasma netbook version of natty turning out
<eagles0513875> Maverick damn thing was soooo slow
<eagles0513875> i reverted my install to the normal kde layout
<bazhang> eagles0513875, no idea not running the netbook version
<eagles0513875> tbh im starting at times to think plasma is a bit like flash on that desktop
<eagles0513875> how is natty shaping up at this stage bazhang
<bazhang> eagles0513875, very fast
<eagles0513875> is it quite buggy?
<bazhang> its alpha one, what do you expect
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> to be quite buggy im tempted to try it on my netbook
<eagles0513875> also curious to see if there is a rather strange issue i had
<eagles0513875> for some reason when i install maverick on this netbook it didnt install grub to the MBR of the HDD but to the MBR of my usb drive
<tom___> Hi. I'm trying to get a privately assigned IP on my eth0
<tom___> after DHCP times out. I assume thats avahi's job
<tom___> should zero conf networking work out of the box
<eagles0513875> tom___: you trying to get it from a router or dhcp server?
<eagles0513875> tom___: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file plz
<tom___> im running a small network lab and require a 169.254 address
<tom___> i assumed my ubuntu machine would self assign itself one once dhcp timed out
<tom___> ahh boom done it
<tom___> i ran sudo dhclient eth0
<tom___> now theres an eth0:avahi interface
<tom___> ubuntu networking works in mysterious ways
<eagles0513875> haha very
<eagles0513875> dont forget you might experience issues since your on natty
<tom___> yeah thanks
<eagles0513875> no problemo
<tom___> I run 10.10 on my server. had some good fun setting up the networking on that!!
<eagles0513875> lol
<tom___> I'm running PPPoE and vlan interfaces
<eagles0513875> i use the /etc/network/interfaces file
<eagles0513875> for mine
<tom___> yeah, no GUI on the server
<eagles0513875> even on kde i use that file as welll
<eagles0513875> ya i have lucid on my server
<tom___> I dont quite understand the relationship between /etc/network/interfaces the scripts that ifup invokes
<tom___> and*
<tom___> they seem to call on different configs
<tom___> so ifup eth0 might sometimes complain an interface doesnt exist
<tom___> but if its entered into /etc/ then ifconfig eth0 up will work
<eagles0513875> tom___: havent had that issue
<tom___> I think I mess too much :D
<eagles0513875> with the file being in /etc/network though
<eagles0513875> tom___: do you upgrade from one release to the next
<eagles0513875> cuz i have always had nothing but major issues with it
<eagles0513875> with doing that
<tom___> only on my work netbook
<tom___> server has been 10.10 from fresh
<eagles0513875> speaking of netbooks
<eagles0513875> i had a funny issue when cleanly installing mav on mine
<eagles0513875> did you have the issue where it installed grub in the wrong location
<tom___> hm I don't think so
<eagles0513875> for me grub was installed to the MBR on my usb drive instead of to the hard disk
<eagles0513875> so i couldnt boot unless i had the pen drive inserted
<tom___> hah no way
<tom___> I installed mine over the net I seem to remember
<tom___> the advantage of being on an educational network ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i think i did the same for it
<eagles0513875> gonna try natty i think on here
<tom___> some fany new GUI stuff going on
<tom___> lots of updates every day
<eagles0513875> gonna try out 4.6
<tom___> whats that?
<eagles0513875> kde
<rork> I just had a full partition due to ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/soprano-virtuoso.log being filled up with what seems like the same line over and over again. I had to delete the file and reboot to get a (sort of) working OS again but I think some damage might have been don. E.G. when starting System Monitor I get "The file ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/ProcessTable.sgrd does not contain valid XML."
<rork> It doesn't seem to happen now, the process seems to have lasted for a couple of hours. I suggest KDE users to check their free disk space or this file.
<g0bl1n> hi, I have a Asus 1215N with NVidia ION2 and OPTIMUS. This is 2 cards inside, one from Intel, and the powerfull other one from Nvidia. Nvidia proprietary drivers seem not to be working in 10.10 in NVIDIA OPTIMUS. Will this change in 11.04 ?
<Daekdroom> When it comes to progressbars, update-manager always gets worse and worse.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dupondje> gnome3 will be added to Natty or ?
<Daekdroom> dupondje, it will
<dupondje> but its not available now ?
<Daekdroom> dupondje, it's technically still not released
<Daekdroom> The package versions are 2.91 by now or something, which is the development version before 3.0
<dupondje> but those packages are not default in Natty now ?
<popey> anyone running unity want to test something really quick and easy for me before I file a bug?
<popey> nvm
<trinikrono> unity keeps reseting?
<trinikrono> i had to run it in qt
<FloridaGuy> does 11.04 have a lot of bugs right now...or is it a pretty solid alpha
<trinikrono> it works fine for me
<trinikrono> just the 3d does work too good yet
<trinikrono> * does not
<trinikrono> go brave :D
<FloridaGuy> ive used alot of alpha's over the years....think ill test 11.04
<Daekdroom> Unity-qt looks dull to me :(
<genii-around> Latest update I did about 5 minutes ago uninstalled the proprietary nvidia driver and nouveau hung machine... had to boot single with networking and manually reinstall nvidia-current
<genii-around> ( back up now though, obviously )
<Daekdroom> oooooo LibreOffice 3.3rc3 is available in the repos
<FloridaGuy> trinikrono: witch is better....update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d....... altF2    brings up command box...the i put in update-manager -d    hit enter..and nothing happens
<trinikrono> use the terminal
<trinikrono> or  put gnome-terminal in the alt+f2 box
<trinikrono> i would boot the iso if i where you
<FloridaGuy> y
<dupondje> Daekdroom: in a ppa or ? :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah , I had to do that as well, then also had to use the recovery kernel and fix broken packages dialog to bootin
<Daekdroom> dupondje, official repos
<Daekdroom> Compiz package got an update.
<Daekdroom> Maybe it'll fix Unity, maybe it'll blow up my system..
<Daekdroom> Who knows..
<evilvish> **boom**
<charlie-tca> To really break it, change video cards between nvidia and ati a few times without reinstalling
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> what's the mac iso for?
<nysosym> as far as i know, there isn't a mac with amd processor
<patdk-wk> amd? I though it said 64bit
<nysosym> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nysosym> amd64+mac
<rww> "amd64" is the name of a processor architecture that works on amd64 and Intel 64.
<Daekdroom> Intel EMT64, to be accurate
<Daekdroom> Intel also has fully 64bits processors
<duffolonious> heh, when I make a CompizConfig Settings Manager change - compiz segfaults
<duffolonious> in libsigc
<jakubo> hi, i wonder if only MY laptop hard drives are slow
<jakubo> can anyone confirm that his are slow too?
<jakubo> slow in terms of 30MB throughput while reading
<jakubo> anyone here?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<charlie-tca> but it doesn't seem like any one else has that issue
<Daekdroom> !Schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> Aww. We're already past DebianImportFreeze
<nysosym> i tried to boot the actual natty daily, but all i got was an empty window
<nysosym> (Macbook Pro)
<Daekdroom> Yesterday's daily had a faulty ubiquity (partitioner was crashing libparted)
<Daekdroom> But I believe it has been fixed.
<nysosym> fine, but ubiquity wont start :/
<nysosym> just an empty window
<yofel> Daekdroom: you can file manual sync / merge requests from debian until feature freeze
<nysosym> i have the feeling, that ubuntu get worse every release
<BluesKaj> nysosym, sorry to hear that you think that , but natty so far has been very stable for my setup , not one crash
 * Amaranth gets intel GPU hangs
<Amaranth> then again I'm poking at the internals of how compiz draws stuff to the screen so I guess I could be doing something weird to it :)
<djustice> ubuntu is getting corporate!! :p you must bend and code to someone else's will..
<djustice> you def dont do this for fun anymore..
<nysosym> and i think there is no need to work in a terminal to get your system to work
<djustice> it gets 'worse' until some serious money goes somewhere for something.. eg, unity, ayatanya, utools
<djustice> imho, the problem is the packaging scheme.. not a single packager knows lintian top to bottom.. or that last change to the debian pkg standard..
<djustice> too complex..
<Amaranth> ha
<djustice> too much work to maintain..
<Amaranth> The packaging scheme is how we can do what we do
<djustice> indeed..
<djustice> crash, conflict, and regress. ;)
<Amaranth> I haven't found a better system, the others aren't as complex but don't do as much either
<djustice> srysry
<djustice> makepkg<3
<Amaranth> And for the simple cases handled by those others we have simplified packaging setups
<jakubo> should i file a bug about hard drive speed then?
<jakubo> there are plenty of forums about slow sata drives
<Amaranth> Even the packaging for something like compiz is pretty simple: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555948/
<yofel> jakubo: feel free to do so, use 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<Amaranth> _really_ simple packages only need those last two lines
<djustice> lol! that is not simple.. but ok. im away. apologies for trolling.. rly tho... makepkg.
<Amaranth> jakubo: I have a feeling you're seeing https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in poor interactive performance and high iowait times" [High,Reopened]
<djustice> pacman sucks. but makepkg wins. dh_foo can burn in hell..
<Amaranth> djustice: makepkg is "simple to use, simple system"
<Amaranth> djustice: what you seem to want is "simple to use, complex system"
<Amaranth> which no one has
<Darxus> What's the difference between this channel and #ubuntu-testing ?
<Daekdroom> Darxus, #ubuntu-testing is for ISO testing, apparently.
<charlie-tca> this is for support for Ubuntu development version
<Darxus> Huh, okay.
<charlie-tca> and has people in it that answer questions.
<Amaranth> djustice: dude you said ours was complex, look at the makepkg one: http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/compiz/repos/community-i686/PKGBUILD
<charlie-tca> during actual ISO testing, people in #ubuntu-testing are very helpful, but most of the time, they aren't available.
<Darxus> What's the situation with running natty under virtualbox?  In virtualbox 4 on maverick, the installer keeps hanging around "Preparing to install Ubuntu", both with the version from the maverick repos, and the maverick version from the virtualbox site.
<djustice> Amaranth: that's 3 diff pkgz... and how is it complex? i don't see any python calls or sed -nr stuff.. no dh_autoconfig mess..
<djustice> simple buildsystem and make calls...
<djustice> pkgbuilds are bash
<charlie-tca> Darxus: let me try it. I haven't run today's images yet
<djustice> btw, chakra is rewriting pacman.. 'correctly'.
<Amaranth> djustice: the dh stuff is "do all that build stuff for me", the script I posted builds compiz, compiz-core, compiz-plugins, compiz-gnome, compiz-kde, libdecoration0, and libdecoration0-dev
<djustice> libakabei/cpkg
<charlie-tca> Darxus: Is that the daily-live or alternate image?
<djustice> understood..
<Amaranth> djustice: and the sed stuff is because we care about integrating with the GNOME desktop so copy the metacity settings
<Darxus> charlie-tca: That was a daily iso.
<Darxus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso from yesterday.
<djustice> still.. the debian reference is too much to grok. bash is not.
<charlie-tca> okay
<djustice> arch/chakra make 20 pkgbuilds to every deb..
<charlie-tca> that has issues today.
<Amaranth> djustice: a "debian" package that didn't care about cloning metacity settings would be 13 lines
<Amaranth> djustice: it's a makefile
<charlie-tca> they worked yesterday, but I think they broke again
<Amaranth> djustice: If you don't understand makefiles you shouldn't be making packages anywhere for anything
<djustice> i know.. ;)
<charlie-tca> Darxus: ^ ^ ^
<Darxus> charlie-tca: Okay, cool, thanks.
<Darxus> Should I try alpha1?
<djustice> point is: that way is too complex. the entry bar is too high.
<charlie-tca> Darxus: being alpha images, they break often now. You can try alpha1
<djustice> user joe could look at my pkgbuild and maybe tell me what's wrong with it.. having never seen one before, but knowing bash..
<Darxus> Yeah, I understand.  Thanks.
<djustice> kk, im gone! *poof*
<nysosym> is 3d support possible with virtualbox4?
<Amaranth> djustice: how is #!/usr/bin/make -f\n %:\n dh $@ complex?
<charlie-tca> nysosym: only with guest additions installed
<Amaranth> djustice: that's all a lot of packages need, at least packages made on the same level as anything arch does
<Amaranth> djustice: Again, it's complex because we're doing complex things :)
<charlie-tca> Darxus: is that before disk partitioning?
<Darxus> charlie-tca: Yes, I believe so.  It's still at saying please ensure you have 2.6gb free....
<charlie-tca> Darxus: Went through for me. I am at the "Who are you? " screen
<charlie-tca> How big is the virtual drive you gave it?
<Amaranth> djustice: also that arch package isn't even doing the right thing :)
<Darxus> charlie-tca: I'm trying today's image now.  The virtual drive was the default 8gb.
<charlie-tca> Mine is installing here, using 12GB drive and told it to use the entire drive
<Darxus> charlie-tca: It's gotten farther on today's image than it did on yesterday's image.
<charlie-tca> Darxus: It does default to spitting the drive now, you might have to tell it to use the entire drive instead
<charlie-tca> Okay, good. Day to day the images are broken right now, since it is still early in the cycle
<Darxus> Makes sense, thanks for your help.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> good luck with natty
<Darxus> Heh, "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error.  A desktop session will now be run...."
<djustice> lol ;)
<Darxus> Thanks.  I'm trying to see what the situation is for building wayland.
<jakubo> is there a mdadm channel i could bother?
<Darxus> My current theory is that the best option is to install with alpha 1, and *not* "download updates while installing".
<Darxus> Because upgrading libc failed.
<Darxus> Is virtualbox the best free option for installing natty on a virtual machine?
<yofel> maybe bug 680328 - I see that with muon and libc-bin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu Natty) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<yofel> Daekdroom: probably, I use kvm, but I don't care about 3D graphics
<Darxus> yofel: Thanks.  What's the safest way to do upgrades?  apt-get?
<yofel> usually update-manager will work fine, if it fails try apt-get
<Daekdroom> Tab completion is a bless and a curse, isn't it?
<yofel> I use aptitude, but that's personal preference
<yofel> Daekdroom: oooops, sorry :D
<Daekdroom> I know how it is.
<jakubo> mdadm... is there anyone to refer to?
<Darxus> jakubo: Mailing list?
<jakubo> i mean in chat
<Darxus> I know.  I doubt it.  The list is http://vger.kernel.org/vger-lists.html#linux-raid
<Daekdroom> It annoys the hell out of me that pidgin shows up twice at indicator-messages and liferea's indicator doesn't work :(
<Darxus> Natty sure is... in early developement :)
<BUGabundo> evening buddies
<Darxus> Wow, I got aptitude dist-upgrade to finish cleanly.
<Darxus> After removing brltty-x11 and brltty.
<Darxus> And rebooting gives me nothing but a background.  But at least ctrl-alt-t still brings up a terminal.
<charlie-tca> It still has issues :-(
<Darxus> It still seems like a fine time for that.
<sam-_-> which kernel will natty use?
<yofel> 2.6.38 according to the UDS summary
<sam-_-> yofel: ok. thx
<alex_mayorga> I nuked my panels by mistake :( How do I get them back?
<rork> alex_mayorga: which window manager?
<alex_mayorga> rork: gnome
<duffolonious>  alex_mayorga: I just run Compiz again
<rork> no idea unfortunately
<alex_mayorga> duffolonious: my card doesn't quite like compiz
<duffolonious> oh
<duffolonious> I think you can go back to classic gnome panel
<duffolonious> by selecting the right session on login
<Darxus> alex_mayorga: Just run gnome-panel ?
<Darxus> alex_mayorga: FYI, "gnome" is not a window manager.  The window manager that ships with gnome is metacity.
<Daekdroom> But classic gnome is using compiz as well by default.
<alex_mayorga> Darxus: thanks on enlightening me
<Darxus> You're welcome.
<alex_mayorga> well both the upper and lower panels are gone
<alex_mayorga> this is on classic gnome with no compiz as far as I know
<Daekdroom> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Daekdroom> Try that and then running the gnome-panel command
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: thanks!
<Daekdroom> No problem.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-20
<Lynx|2> anyone having problems with flash in 11.04 natty?
<FloridaGuy> i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....so i do i make it finsh the job....??
<FloridaGuy> ?
<FloridaGuy> i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....so i do i make it finsh the job....??
<carl0s-> I saw on OMG!Ubuntu that there's supposed to be a fancy search screen that comes up, a bit like what the Gnome 3 website shows for "when you press the activities key". What's keys do I press? Is it meant to be super+9 ?
<nit-wit> FloridaGuy, was this a upgrade from maverick?
<carl0s-> I saw on OMG!Ubuntu that there's supposed to be a fancy search screen that comes up, a bit like what the Gnome 3 website shows for "when you press the activities key". What's keys do I press? Is it meant to be super+9 ?
<FloridaGuy> to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.....i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....
<FloridaGuy> so i do i make it finsh the job....??....everything runing good but is there away to get it to finsh
<rww> FloridaGuy: it's practically finished, that was the last step. I believe "sudo apt-get autoremove" is a decent approximation of that step, but it's 1) optional, 2) something you should check over with care before confirming.
<FloridaGuy> rww: what would i check on option 2
<rww> FloridaGuy: that it's not asking to remove packages you want to keep
<FloridaGuy> rww: that looks like everything
<FloridaGuy> rww: maybe you could help me with this.....after doing all my updates on 10.10...then got nvidia installed....i lost the plymouth screen....all i get is a text boot screen
<bjsnider> oh no! a text boot screen!
<rww> the nvidia proprietary driver doesn't support plymouth, if I remember correctly. I don't use nvidia, so I have no expertise in the area.
<FloridaGuy> never lost it in mandriva
 * rww shrugs
<QQi> LibreOffice comming to default office right (today)?
<rohdef> what version of Mono does Natty run?
<rohdef> seems from launchpad it's 2.6 where do I request that it's upgraded to 2.8
<rohdef> if we're lucky 2.10 might even be out in time so it can reach Natty, so it would be rather nice to see the packages not being held back for several versions for once
<cousin_mario> is Natty going to have optional support for Wayland?
<rohdef> did an upgrade to the alpha, seems that my encrypted home folder breaks in Natty
<rohdef> is there somthing I can do to fix this?
<rohdef> eg mount the folder, recover my files and then go to non-encrypted
<rohdef> if I try to ls in my home folder from the recovery console it I get a lot of output from the kernel, I could search through it and I could see anything that hint's what the error is
<rohdef> also ctrl+alt+f{1-6} seems to do (nearly) nothing, the login images stays on the screen, but I can't interact with it unless I go back to ctrl+alt+f7
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 11.04 with unity: true?
<ccooke> true
<ccooke> using it now.
<ccooke> ... it's finally approaching usable :-)
<smoser> anyone else have firefox stuck in fullscreen with unity now ?
<smoser> i can't drag it out of maximized and I don't know of another way in unity
<DexterF> will gnome3 be optional?
<bazhang> yep
<DexterF> good.
<boxxy> Does this channel support gnome shell?
<smoser> well, my firefox maximized seems fixed after logout and back in (and an upgrade)
<Trewas> I somehow thought unity would have some basic functionality by now... is there for example some way to run programs which are not included in the sidebar by default? (other than starting file manager which is there and going with it to /usr/bin)
<Ohelig> yeah, I don't like unity. I use the "Classic desktop"
<Daekdroom> libreoffice is broken. Oh well. That's what I get for using alpha software.
<wrst> Trewas: after you get it running you can right click in the side bar thing keep in dock or something along those lines
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> openoffice is bring removed in favour of libreoffice , not that I use office suites much , but it's an interesting development nontheless
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around :)
<genii-around> Hiyas BluesKaj
 * genii-around cleans out the coffeepot, makes a fresh batch
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The k3b error I was having cleared up (was not detecting drive, etc)
<BluesKaj> ahh ok , good to know , genii-around
<coz_> ah... libre office  is now installed...cool... I dont have to do it manually :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<rork> especially for I've been told libreoffice has development :)
<cmagina> yeah, at lpc there was a talk about it and that there was a nice influx of new developers and also that the code was being cleaned up
<Volkodav> is xfce 4.8 being worked on ?
<Volkodav> was released 4 days
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: yes! It is in Xubuntu Natty
<Volkodav> do I need a ppa to install on regular ?
<charlie-tca> and, it has been in natty since 4.7 was ready
<charlie-tca> Are you using xubuntu Natty?
<Volkodav> I just checked and I have still 4.7
<Volkodav> no ubuntu natty
<Volkodav> I just added it later
<charlie-tca> It will update as it gets packaged, the same way the rest of it has
<charlie-tca> We don't seem to be able to package as fast as Xfce can announce things
<Volkodav> so I just have to wait - did they finally fix the weather applet ?
<charlie-tca> You know as much as I do. I haven't seen an announcement yet that it is fixed
<Volkodav> it has been a pain since ....forever I remember xfce lol
<Volkodav> it used to crash the whole panel back in 4.1.
<charlie-tca> It hasn't crashed in Lucid, using 4.6.1, in months here
<Volkodav> good
<genii-around> Is one-time boot option of "profile" to speed subsequent boots worth bothering with now with upstart ?
<genii-around> ( or will it still calculate which remaining sysinit scripts can be loaded in parallel ? )
<mikebeecham> Good evening - Thought I would ask.  Is Natty ready for daily use as yet, or still at Alpha stage?
<yofel> still alpha
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<dupondje> somebody knows if installer is working fine on 11.04 ?
<dupondje> getting new laptop tomorrow ^^
<charlie-tca__> it worked yesterday
<dupondje> k :) i'll fetch the daily image then :)
<charlie-tca__> it works and breaks daily, I think. You really have to try everyday to see if it broke again
<dupondje> well yea I leech & burn the latest daily
<dupondje> if it fails, I fetch another :)
<dupondje> Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine.
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> thats crap :)
<Volkodav> no reason to jump through the hoops and try to fit everything for a daily build
<dupondje> daily of yesterday has correct size .. :)
<dupondje> lets fetch that one then
 * BluesKaj just runs daily updates
<dupondje> yea true. But i need a new install
<BluesKaj> dupondje,  can't do-release-upgrade -d ?
<dupondje> BluesKaj: new computer ...
<dupondje> :)
<BluesKaj> ahh, virgin linux :)
<BluesKaj> dupondje, fancy ?
<dupondje> Asus K52JE-EX069V
<BluesKaj> dupondje, nice lappy :)
<dupondje> nothign special :)
<BluesKaj> dupondje, well it's more than I'd spend on a laptop
<BluesKaj> ok lunch , BBL
<smoser> sp o
<smoser> i'm running ekiga under unity.  i can't seem to get at the preferences.
<smoser> they get grayed out in the top panel
<smoser> any ideas ? i basically can't configure it.
<Daekdroom> Libreoffice l10 packages are broken, unfortunately.
<Daekdroom> They try to replace the splash image that comes with the libreoffice package already, and then apt refuses to install :(
<Daekdroom> It should be fixed soon anyway. RC4 is out.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, libreoffice installed ok here as far as I can tell.
<cmagina> Daekdroom: same for me
<Daekdroom> but did you guys install it along translation packages?
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, not sure about translations , unless they're installed by default
<Daekdroom> It was installed by default in here because I installed my system in pt-br, and it's precisely that package that is broken. Everything else is fine,.
<Daekdroom> However, I find it safe to assume that it affects all translations packages.
<mrsun>  #emc
<Daekdroom> !info libunity3
<ubottu> libunity3 (source: unity): binding to get places into the launcher - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.12-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<charlie-tca> does libreoffice remove openoffice by itself?
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, apparently not
<charlie-tca> So, if openoffice is installed, we get both installed now with the updates
<Daekdroom> Yes
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<rww> I haven't updated in over a week, so I'll go check when these updates are done ;)
<rww> charlie-tca: all of the openoffice.org packages I now have installed apart from openoffice.org-style-human are transitional packages
<charlie-tca> so, then, it should remove oo.org and install libreoffice without duplicating them
<rww> charlie-tca: there's an update to ubuntu-desktop that I can't install because of dependency hell. since that's what's keeping the openoffice.org-* packages installed right now, perhaps the update fixes it
<charlie-tca> close enough then
<Daekdroom> I find it odd that openoffice.org is being replaced by transitional packages, in theory, it'll continue in development.
<rww> I don't. Ubuntu's openoffice.org packages used Go-OO instead anyway; didn't package Sun/Oracle upstream versions.
<Daekdroom> Go-OO?
<rww> the only thing that's really changed is that the packages are named properly ;)
<rww> http://go-oo.org/
<rww> (and Go-oo is now merging with LibreOffice)
<Daekdroom> Sounds good.
<rww> charlie-tca: according to LP, the last update to ubuntu-desktop was two weeks ago and didn't involve OpenOffice.org, so I guess that has yet to be sorted out.
<charlie-tca> Daekdroom: Ubuntu heavily modified OpenOffic.org to work with the distribution. They won't have to make the modifications for LibreOffice
<rww> heh, looks like I'm back in the land of horribly-broken GUI
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-21
<illuminaris> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot low fps in World Of Warcraft with an ATI Radeon 9800 Ubuntu 11.04?
<Ian_Corne> patdk-wk: I think the newest nvidia driver is in the repos now
<h00k> Unity launcher looks hot.
<magn3ts> I keep getting disk errors with the insatller. I can't determine if it's a Ubuntu problem or a virtualbox problem (though saying that, I'm probably going to be told to try a native install which unfortunately isn't an option for me)
<magn3ts> Yeah, the disk image is good too..
<magn3ts> It failed on copying some silly SVG, it's probably VirtualBox. Sigh.
<lucent_> Firefox4 "Download" and open results in blank nothing being opened?
<magn3ts> yikes, I can't stand the weird hidden menu business
<nheald> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and the ~$ prompt is no longer displayed in the Terminal Window, and the Terminal Window will not accept commands, there is only a blinking cursor.
<nheald>  I am using Ubuntu 11.04 my Username and the ~$ prompt is no longer displayed in the Terminal Window, and the Terminal Window will not accept commands, there is only a blinking cursor.
<yofel> sounds like it doesn't get to start the shell but hangs somewhere before that  - does a different terminal like xterm work?
<nheald> I haven't tried but I will
<head_victim> Where's the best place to download the latest incarnation of Natty?
<susundberg> i would suggest http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<susundberg> (google for ubuntu daily image)
<head_victim> Ah I couldn't remember the "daily" term bit, cheers
<ior3k> anyone know when xmonad will be rebuilt to support ghc6 changes? Last build is from Aug 2010
<jubei> hello. Can somebody tell me how I can find out what the latest nvidia driver for 11.4 is and how I can install it?
<wzssyqa> jubei: install nvidia-current
<Daekdroom> !info haskell
<ubottu> Package haskell does not exist in natty
<bazhang> !find haskell
<ubottu> Found: ghc6, ghc6-doc, ghc6-prof, haskell-agda-doc, haskell-convertible-doc, haskell-cpphs-doc, haskell-debian-utils, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc, haskell-edison-api-doc (and 77 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=haskell&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<royale1223> does 11.04 support gnome 3?
<micahg> royale1223: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002740.html
<dupondje> video[ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] @ Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller]
<dupondje> no Open source drivers yet ?
<Daekdroom> dupondje, git-everything should work
<Daekdroom> kernel 2.6.37, Mesa 7.10 and git radeon driver, I think
<Daekdroom> But all-git is sure to work.
<dupondje> ah well :) Lets hope it gets into Natty :)
<dabbill> When i open new windows they come up behind the current active window, running gnome 2.32 with metacity
<psychon> hi, I'm upstream for oocairo and I recently got a mail that "make dist" fails on natty
<psychon> I don't have any ubuntu boxes that I could break for testing this, is there some other way to investigate why this failed?
<yofel> psychon: can you give me the link to the source so I can try to build it?
<yofel> might be related to our gcc-4.5 config
<psychon> dunno if there are any patches or so
<psychon> this is what I released: http://oocairo.naquadah.org/dist/oocairo-1.3.tar.bz2
<yofel> thanks
<psychon> and this is the buildlog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oocairo/1.3-1/+buildjob/2040957/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.oocairo_1.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yofel> psychon: ok, I don't know much about lua - the build itself works, but same as in that log test/scaled_font.lua fails
<psychon> could you get a gdb backtrace for the crash?
<psychon> and/or as valgrind what happens or something like that
<yofel> psychon: here's the make run with debugging symbols
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556626/
<psychon> thanks
<psychon> that backtrace shouldn't be possible :( (cairo_show_text doesnt call into user code, oocairo never calls cfree)
<psychon> so something is really odd here
<nagappan> I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and got this issue
<nagappan> http://pastebin.com/aGnY68MY
<nagappan> is this known issue
<nagappan> any ways I can work around ?
<genii-around> nagappan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/693001
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 693001 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Install fails: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed (dup-of: 689306)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 689306 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "package python2.7-minimal 2.7.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Medium,Confirmed]
<KM0201> i guess
<nagappan> genii-around, okay, thanks let me check it
 * kyubutsu checks out http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<kyubutsu> alright!  :D
 * kyubutsu prepares for impact 
<alex_mayorga> anyone else using AltGR dead keys that's getting asked for configuration every time?
<rww> alex_mayorga: Oh, is that what that is? I've been asked about some keyboard layout thing a few times now, yes.
<alex_mayorga> rww: I think keyboard-configuration package is at fault there
<yofel> I always set it to 'no shortcut' - I don't use that anyway
<alex_mayorga> dunno if that's a bug or a feature though
<yofel> well, it shouldn't prompt in any case if you haven't changed anything yourself
<Daekdroom> This is interesting. My gnome-panel became invisible.
<Daekdroom> And killing gnome-panel doesn't make it come back visible.
<Daekdroom> But it behaves as usual. I can use the menus etc.
<Daekdroom> Restarting metacity fixes it. :P
<alex_mayorga> is Pidgin coming back in 10.10?
<bazhang> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.9-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 538 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<alex_mayorga> bazhang: thanks!
<MarcusMaximus04> I'm having trouble getting sound working. I'm trying to use the onboard audio with an intel DH67Bl motherboard. I can only manage to get anything to play by going to "Multimedia Systems Selector" and choosing ALSA for the plugin and HDMI 2 as the device. However, this only gives me audio when I press test, nothing else on the system will play any audio.
<BamBam> can someone help me installing ubuntu on a usb?
<BamBam> eoeoeoeoeo!
<BamBam> salchicha con puré!
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-22
<BamBam> has somebody installed a persistent linux on a usb/flash-drive?
<BamBam> I need some advice
<mongy> BamBam, I cant seem to get natty to install to usb with persistence.
<mongy> BamBam, any other I can..
<genii-around> Bah. flash player segfaults.
<genii-around> "error 4" and "error 6" , seems to vary
<Pici> how informative
<BamBam> no idea what u are talking about; anyway, I receive an error message, something about a Default UI and Configuration
<mongy> BamBam, well I can create one, but it doesnt use the persistence part of it
<BamBam> teoretically, when you use ubuntu to create a Boot Disk, it allows you to reserve some space to save personalisations, updates,etc
<mongy> but not for this release, for me , yet
<BamBam> ok, then
<BamBam> is there any other distro which can do this?
<BamBam> I want to run linux from my usb as if it were from my hard disk
<mongy> yeah,  the stable version. 10.10
<BamBam> well, I am using ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<mongy> #ubuntu
<mongy> and it does work, I have tried it a couple of times.
<BamBam> when i reboot from the usb, i receive a linux error-message, saying something about a missing default UI or configuration
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> good evening guys
<BUGabundo> so what's cooking ?
<yofel> oh cool, last console-setup update set my tty keyboard layout to us *again* *-.-
<genii-around> yofel: Yes, I agree that's annoying
<nheald_> My user name and ~$ Prompt are no longer displayed when I open Gnome Terminal, and the Terminal will not accept commands. Also when I try to open Root Terminal the Regular Terminal opens. Any help would be appreciated.
<nheald_>  My user name and ~$ Prompt are no longer displayed when I open Gnome Terminal, only a blinking cursor is displayed, and the Terminal will not accept commands. Also when I try to open Root Terminal the Regular Terminal opens. Any help would be appreciated.
<spivwak> hi all, anyway to get amazonmp3 on 11.04?
<knittl> nautilus is erroring out with a dbus-error
<knittl> known issue?
<knittl> libunity0 can be removed?
<knittl> The following packages will be REMOVED: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libindicator1 libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za libunity0 libwebkit-1.0-2 libwebkit-1.0-common openoffice.org-help-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<bazhang> !find libunity0
<ubottu> Found: libunity0
<bazhang> !info libunity0
<ubottu> libunity0 (source: unity): binding to get places into the launcher - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 352 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<bazhang> sure
<knittl> sure == can be removed?
<knittl> slightly related: how can i update only a single package from the command line?
<knittl> (including all dependencies of course)
<bazhang> pinning?
<knittl> install seems not like the perfect option, since it will mark it as manually installed
<knittl> anyway, i will be upgrading nautilus now (which will remove libindcator1 (replaced by libindicator2) and libunity0)
<duanedesign> I have over 100 packages that are being held back from upgrading. Seems like a lot, anyone else experiencing anything similar?
<wrst> duanedesign: how are you upgrading?
<duanedesign> wrst: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  Was curious if this was an issue unique to me or not
<duanedesign> I usually run the updates everyday, but this time I went a week or so without running an update
<wrst> duanedesign: could be some packages to be replaced such as openoffice with libre office, I generally do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' that will replace packages too, of course also greater chance of messing thingsup but isn't that what running alpha is all about :)
<wrst> i do dist-upgrade when using alpha
<wrst> dist-upgrade from my understanding pulls in updates and also will add changing dependencies i think that is correct from the man page on it, so you probably have some dependencies that have changed
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<twager> wrst: dist-upgrade -d will tell you all the upgrades you need you can then choose which ones you want
<wrst> twager: will that probably solve his issues of all the held back packages?
<twager> wrst: Dunno...I look at the upgrades then just blunder on.. :-)
<wrst> ha ha twager i must admit with alpha i expect to reinstall several times so i don't do much worrying
<twager> I do know that apt-get upgrade seems to install packages that the upgrader tell me are held back
<twager> I have never had to install Natty..If It fails I leave it for a couple of days then boot into a console and apt-upgrade it
<twager> ...bbl..
<wrst> i'm too impatient to wait that long :)
<jfi> Hello, is it normal that unity-2d (natty) use the default gtk theme? Did I miss to install a package?
<jfi> Just wonder if it is a bug, a 'not yet implemented' or I miss a point when I installed it
 * penguin42 seems to be stuck in an upgrade repeatedly asking me to choose a method for toggling between national and latin mode on keyboard
<penguin42> hmm, finally moved on - I just had to tell it the same thing about 6 times
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: I don't even know what that switching thing is about
<Ian_Corne> it's just annoying :p
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I assume it's for flipping to non-uk/US keyboard varients
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BUGabundo> o/
<BluesKaj> kmix & alsamixer was missing from my setup this morning when I logged in , apt says it was installed but when I tried to launch it , "no such file etc" I had to remove it
<BluesKaj> then reinstall, wonder what gives there
<BUGabundo> so composite and libnotify still broken
<BUGabundo> anyone got the bug reports for those?
<BUGabundo> freeing up 1GiBs in old kernels :S
<Ian_Corne> how many kernels are that? :p
<BUGabundo> all since 2.6.35.x something
<BUGabundo> now left with .37.10 and upwards
<Ian_Corne> I'm still waiting for .38!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<ari-tczew> hey
<ari-tczew> where can I find sun-java6 for natty?
<tsimpson> ari-tczew: install the maverick version from the canonical partner repository
<ari-tczew> tsimpson: OK, I'll do it. why natty has dropped it?
<tsimpson> it hasn't been dropped, it just doesn't exist yet as natty isn't released
<phillyj> hi all, can someone help me with qmake-qt4
<phillyj> I'm installing openSCAD but the instructions don't give me parameters
<phillyj> Just to make sure do I type qmake-qt4 -makefile {myfile}
<ari-tczew> tsimpson: it doesn't work with firefox4 :/
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> how can i upgrade to natty?
<nysosym> update-manager -c won't work
<nysosym> +sudo
<yofel> -d, not -c
<nysosym> thx
<BluesKaj> nysosym, good luck
<nysosym> thx, but why? :)
<penguin42> remember, it is an alpha - it could eat your cat
<nysosym> thats ok
<BluesKaj> nysosym, it should work ok, but there have been some probs with update manager
<nysosym> ubuntu is just for testing :)
<nysosym> to have a look what the open source community does :D
<[lan3y]> how do i enable wireless on natty? its labeled as disabled by hardware switch, and yes the switch is on, i dont know what to do now
<coz_> nysosym,  what are you used to if not "open source" ?
<nysosym> osx
<coz_> ah
<BluesKaj> nysosym, I have 2 pcs running natty .. a few small probs , but overall quite stable
<coz_> nysosym,  same here
<[lan3y]> its worked before on natty, so its a recent change somewhere :/
<nysosym> it's a shame, that i can't get ubuntu to work with my new macbook pro :/
<nysosym> live cd shows me just an empty window
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], gnome nm-applet ?
<coz_> nysosym,   I cant help with that  .. I stopped using mac at 9.x
<[lan3y]> Blueskaj, yeah thats whats saying its disabled
<[lan3y]> i've run nm-tool in terminal and it says wlan0 iwl3945 state:unavailable
<nysosym> as far as i can see, ubuntu comes closer to mac, design wise :D
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], in the terminal run ifconfig , then pastebin the output pls
<[lan3y]> could be tricky without a net connection on it though
<[lan3y]> theres no wlan in ifconfig, if thats important?
<BluesKaj> yup, that's important
<[lan3y]> ok what do i need to do now?
<BluesKaj> remove network manager and reinstall it , that worked for my USB wifi adapter ..however I had to use wicd after the latest upgrade , nm just would not connect
<BluesKaj> nm reinstall might work for you [lan3y]
<[lan3y]> how do i fetch the archive to install though?
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], if you have network access with ethernet
<[lan3y]> i have another machine (this one) and a usb drive, anywhere i can grab the deb file?
<BluesKaj> you can download wicd to the usb drive and copy it
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], if you decide o wicd , then there's no need to remove nm , wicd install disables gnome-nm
<[lan3y]> ok
<[lan3y]> ill grab both debs anyway
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], try this first  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<[lan3y]> doesn't support scanning, network is  down
<BluesKaj> ok
<[lan3y]> ugh forgot network-manager-gnome
<[lan3y]> so ive reinstalled now what?
<BluesKaj> reboot
<[lan3y]> ok
<sda> hi all, i have a question, I love search\program graphic of ub11.04 and i want it on my normal gnome. How can I do? (this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/unity-2d-apps.png)
<[lan3y]> BluesKaj, reinstalling + reboot = no change
<[lan3y]> it says im in flight mode
<[lan3y]> if that helps
<kim0> Hi .. Any plans for VirtualBox-ose-4.x for natty
<charlie-tca> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-dfsg-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 8986 kB, installed size 32560 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<BluesKaj> [lan3y], ok install wicd
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<[lan3y]> ok plan b, install 10.10 install wicd, then update to 11.04
<kim0> charlie-tca: Hi, I do know vbox3 is in natty (running it), I'm mostly asking why we're not going for vbox4
<penguin42> is anyone getting bogus values from the 'head flying hours' in smartctl -a ?
<penguin42> mine is saying 241643450010053, which is about 27B years
<Ian_Corne> RROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea what it does
<Ian_Corne> but i can't run smartctl -a :p
<penguin42> it checks the errors from a hard drive, so typically smartctl -a /dev/sda
<bullgard4> What Banshee release does Natty provide at present?
<gpc> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1782 kB, installed size 5396 kB
<bullgard4> gpc: Thank you.
<gpc> welcome
<[lan3y]> solved my wifi problems, rfkill is set to block all wifi devices by default for some reason, any else had this?
<yofel> nope, afaik it should map what is set in BIOS, or what you set yourself
<donniezazen> Do you guys have problem getting wifi to work wwith broadcom cards?
<[lan3y]> whats the problem?
<donniezazen> I was able to install bcmwl-kernel-source without problem but network manager drop down menu does no longer have wireless options and the physical switch does not seem to enable the wifi card.
<gpc> donniezazen: did you enable the driver in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<donniezazen> yes i did
<gpc> Additional Drivers*
<gpc> might need a reboot
<donniezazen> nah i have tried all that
<donniezazen> as far as i know wifi cards seems to be disabled
<[lan3y]> in terminal run rfkill list
<[lan3y]> 'rfkill list'
<donniezazen> it says no
<tasslehoff> I tried upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 in a Virtualbox VM on my Mac, but it led to kernel panics. Same issue for a friend who uses VMWare Fusion. Known issue and gone now?
<gobbe> hello. i'm testing 11.04 and unity and got one problem; i cannot change top clock to 24h
<gobbe> all tricks did this in 10.10 are not working
<charlie-tca> apparently, I really don't like unity
<[lan3y]> me neither, hence, kubuntu
<coz_> kubuntu's  netbook is kinda nice  to play with
<coz_> Unity...as I have mentioned before ,, is pretty useles on dual monitors in my opinion...
<coz_> actually any netbook edition is I suppose
<[lan3y]> kde just feels a bit more complete compared to gnome/unity in my opinion
<Daekdroom> I can't get used to KDE :(
<Daekdroom> I'll continue to use Classic GNOME untill I feel either Unity or Gnome Shell are ready
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-23
<hd1> hmph
<penguin42> hmph?
<hd1> penguin42: my wifi and nic seems to have forgotten it was connected and I can't figure out how to get it working again
<penguin42> using Network Manager?
<hd1> I can use network manager or iwconfig
<hd1> both don't work
<hd1> it sees the networks, just can't connect
<penguin42> weird, and when you say it doesn't connect, what doesn't ? gui apps say it's not connected or do command line tools like ping also fail?
<hd1> I don't get an IP, penguin and I know that because of ifconfig
<axp2> hi all. i'm running natty alpha 1 on my second pc and it's been offering a partial upgrade for about 4 days now with heaps of updated packages not selected in the update list. anyone else experiencing the same? usually the partial upgrade things goes away quicker than that
<Volkodav> axp2 just do it
<axp2> thx? the partial upgrade?
<Volkodav> yeah
<axp2> ok thanks i'll give it a crack. just all the posts about not doing partial upgrades during dev cycles made me think they're not to be touched!
<Volkodav> I do not care and almost do them - more fun like that lol
<Volkodav> I did it lately and up and running all good
<alex_mayorga> Is there a package I need to install for my nokia phone to be detected as 3G broadband?
<alex_mayorga> !3g
<SwedeMike> on the older version there wasn't anything special one had to do, anyway
<alex_mayorga> SwedeMike: yup, I know, but I have my phone plugged and it won't pick it up
<alex_mayorga> had to resort to JoikuSpot :(
<alex_mayorga> It's plugged and detected as "Bus 002 Device 025: ID 0421:0220 Nokia Mobile Phones" according to lsusb
<SwedeMike> a
<SwedeMike> oops
<alex_mayorga> just wondering if there's a script to kick manually or something
<twager> Complete freeze after today's dist-upgrade.
<alex_mayorga> twager: thanks for letting me know :)
<knittl> ubuntu fails to keep my ethernet connection after three days
<knittl> when trying to reconnect dhcpdiscover times out
<knittl> is this a router problem or ubuntu specific?
<knittl> see my syslog: http://paste2.org/p/1207187
<knittl> ok, i powercircled my router. it must be ubuntu
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> I have a little problem with canberra-gtk, namely canberra-gtk-play doesn't exist, I tried reinstalling gnome-session-canberra but nothing changed
<Asad2005> what linux command to use in order to see if the memory is in dual mode or not?
<penguin42> Hmm, gnome decided to not start the contents of my session automatically
<cdbs> Some buttons on websites or on application windows are not clickable. Are others also facing the same issue?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BUGabundo> o/
<penguin42> any KDE users find that sometimes you don't get the right layout of virtual desktops?
<oOarthurOo> I can't find knights in the natty repos... online suggests people have been installing it.
<Daekdroom> !find knights
<ubottu> File knights found in asterisk-sounds-extra, egoboo-data, fruit, golly, grass-doc, libboost1.42-doc, libgecode-doc, libtcltk-ruby1.8, libtcltk-ruby1.9.1, mcrl2 (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=knights&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Daekdroom> !info knights
<ubottu> Package knights does not exist in natty
<SAM__> hi everyone...
<oOarthurOo> useful tools Daekdroom ...
<SAM__> need a litle support here please
<SAM__> i cant install apache2
<penguin42> what happens?
<ikonia> SAM__: 1.) 11.04 is unsupported 2.) you've used webmin which can mess up your machine - that's a good reason for you not to be using 11.04 at this time
<ikonia> SAM__: is this a production/serious machine, or a play thing
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557236/
<SAM__> ths is a machine where i host gameservers i ran into issues last night when i did do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> SAM__: ok, why did you upgrade a stable production machine to an unstable development version of ubuntu ?
<gpc> SAM__: the problems you are having are 2 fold, you have multiple versions of repos and you have installed an application which is known to break Ubuntu. I strngly suggest you do a clean install.
<penguin42> SAM__: Did anything else bad happen? the apache2.2-bin and -common and -utils packages seem upset
<oOarthurOo> Are you hosting offiial wesnoth servers? I've always wondered why they go down so often
<Daekdroom> oOarthurOo, haha
<SAM__> no thats it everything else works fine
<ikonia> you don't know that
<SAM__> i thought i was upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<ikonia> SAM__: I strongly advise you to do a re-install of 10.04 or 10.10
<gpc> maverick is 10.10
<ikonia> SAM__: if you are incapable of managing a server I suggest puttin 10.04 back on and letting it run until it is no longer supported
<SAM__> i was on 10.04 stable and i did do-release-upgrade which i thought was installing 10.10
<ikonia> no you didn't you did an update-manager -d
<gpc> and it probably did
<ikonia> you just said that
<yofel> why did you use -d then? that will give you the development release
<gpc> when you did update-manager -d it took you to the development version, that what the -d means
<ikonia> as I said, if you don't know how to manager a server re-install 10.04 and trust ubuntu until the end of the support cycle
<gpc> the dev version is still in alpha and choppy at best
<ikonia> you've also messed up your box with webmin
<ikonia> I would very strongly suggest a clean 10.04 install
<SAM__> is 9.04 still supported?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> tha's why I'm saying 10.04 as a long term release
<SAM__> ok just for arguments sakes
<ikonia> no, no arguments sake
<SAM__> if i deleted apache2 files where would i go to restore them
<ikonia> no, no arguments sake
<SAM__> mmm ok lol
<SAM__> any recommendations on which linux dist to host a gameserver?
<ikonia> yes, 10.04 as I've said 4 times
<gpc> yeah, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ikonia> the fact that you seem unable to read or listen to what people are advising you is probably why your machine is broke
<gpc> Long Term Support for 10.04 server ends in 2015 iirc
<gpc> Imagine that you could run those game servers for another 4 years without issue if you just left well enough alone :)
<penguin42> gpc: That's only for some subset of the packages I think isn't it? Probably the right ones for server
<gpc> penguin42: everything that runs on server LTS will be supported for the length of LTS
<penguin42> ah yeh - I missed the word server
<gpc> that is the whole point of LTS.
<gpc> and something like a game server should really be on a LTS or atleast be admin'ed by someone who knows what they are doing if not.
<SAM__> if i left the server as is will it fix with future releases?
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Breaking things is the best way to learn.
<gpc> SAM__: no
<ikonia> SAM__: no
<SAM__> aw damit lol
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: it's a game server, not a life support machine. Don't worry about it breaking if you're still learning.
<SAM__> i know arthur everyones acting like i've done the worst thing poss lol
<gpc> worst case is the game server goes down for a few hours
<ikonia> SAM__: you have
<Daekdroom> I don't mind breaking my system, but nobody will get mad at me over that. :P
<gpc> if you do a clean install
<SAM__> im just reluctant to reformat it because 1 the data i need to restore is huge and 2 i dont like paying superb 60$ to insert an unattended install disc lol
<penguin42> ah, on a remote machine
<ikonia> SAM__: then you should pay more attention to how you admin a server and not type upgrade commands you don't understand for no reason
<penguin42> ikonia: Hey give the guy a break, maybe he just didn't have enough coffee
<ikonia> penguin42: no
<gpc> SAM__: we aren't trying to be mean or cruel here. Just trying to explain that what you did was reckless.
<gpc> Live and learn :)
<oOarthurOo> woa
<SAM__> i know what i did was wreckless but hey i've learnt the hard way
<oOarthurOo> SAM__:  remote machine?
<SAM__> sometimes it takes the hard way to learn
<ikonia> everyone makes mistakes, but there is a price to pay, so best to just pay and deal with it
<SAM__> yes remove machine
<Daekdroom> *reckless and wreckful
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: do you have access to cfdisk?
<SAM__> ummm i have no idea how to check?
<ikonia> SAM__: you should not be admin'ing a machine,
<ikonia> ask someone to do it for you
<SAM__> lol
<Daekdroom> Isn't it possible to install Ubuntu over Network?
<gpc> depending on your host you may have a simple way to reinstall and be back up and running in 30 minutes
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Without console access and a local tftp server? Tricky
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: here's the general steps to fix... wait, how much data is on there that needs to be preserved?
<SAM__> yeah knowing superb im pretty sure they have not allowed me to do that
<SAM__> theres about 80gb to preserve
<SAM__> but i have a secondary box running 10.04 using it to backup it up right now
<penguin42> SAM__: Some hosting companies have totally automated reinstall mechanisms and access to the console of VMs; it's a good reason to chose them!
<gpc> Linode!
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Ok, are you able to resize your partition on the 11.04 machine remotely?
<SAM__> i have root access so i'd presume yes
<ikonia> how can he do that if it's in use ?
<penguin42> resizing live filesystems is scary foo, resizing down I've never seen done
<ikonia> you won't be able to resize any file systems that are in use, so it seems a pointless discussion
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Do you only have one partition on this disk?
<penguin42> ikonia: You can resize up a ext3 in use
<gpc> Windows does it all the time :P
<penguin42> ikonia: Not sure about down
<ikonia> penguin42: no he can't
<SAM__> i have one partition
<ikonia> penguin42: if the partition is in use, he won't be able to resize it
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: ok. forget it. Learn from this though.
<SAM__> wait
<SAM__> i think two
<penguin42> ikonia: hmm the partition, you can certainly resize the filesystem itself
<ikonia> penguin42: please stop talking nonsense
<ikonia> penguin42: you cannot resize partitions that are in use
<SAM__> cos when i had support install the box they asked where iw anted the rest of the space and it old them /var
<penguin42> ikonia: Please calm down
<oOarthurOo> If two you can install 10.04 to the second parition, using the 11.04 system
<ikonia> penguin42: I am calm,
<oOarthurOo> do fdisk -l on the machine to see
<ikonia> you'll need to sudo fdisk -l
<gpc> he is already in root
<ikonia> great, so he's bypassed the auth system
<SAM__>  root@sls-ga22p16:~# sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x644a8cdb     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1         249     1998848   82  Linux swap 
<SAM__> i know i shouldnt be root calm down guys lol
<SAM__> i logged into root so i dont have to sudo
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<SAM__> wow ikonia you take linux seriously ...
<ikonia> you're asking for help yet you're making it harder by breaking all the rules
<gpc> anyway, I am not going to touch this one. Good luck SAM__ hope you can get it sorted out and you may want to open a support ticket with your host and see if they can help you figure this out.
<penguin42> ikonia: See http://lwn.net/Articles/89560/
<ikonia> penguin42: FILE SYSTEM - not partition
<SAM__> im sorry im not as clued up as u are in linux if there is an article  i can read to gain some knowledge then by all means, send me it
<penguin42> SAM__: OK, so look, I'd say your machine is in a bit of a mess; for a remote machine like that if you don't have console access and remote boot stuff then I'd say resizing etc is risky
<ikonia> penguin42: and even the file system is not online
<ikonia> penguin42: resizing is not possible
<ikonia> stop missleading him
<penguin42> ikonia: Yeh in that example the fs is online, partition I agree although depends on the partitions
<ikonia> not "risky" it's not possible
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it does not depend on the partition
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Do "fdisk -l" and see if there's more than one partition on the disk. If so, do 'cat /etc/fstab' to see what's being mounted there.
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Report back
<setuid> metacity is getting a bit long in the tooth and doesn't do much... besides sawfish, are there any other powerful window managers out there that have a minimalist look (i.e. not a lot of eye-candy effects)
<penguin42> SAM__: So look, the only way you're going to get out of this is a reinstall or some pretty hairy dpkg wrangling that you have to be pretty damn experienced to get away with
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557245/
<setuid> I've been running sawfish for ~9-10 years, but it doesn't support some of the newer technologies
<penguin42> SAM__: I wouldn't run a remote machine without console access that was going to charge me a fortune to do a remote reinstall unless you have a lot of experience
<SAM__> does this mean i have one partition? http://paste.ubuntu.com/557245/
<ikonia> SAM__: re-install
<SAM__> ok
<SAM__> should i tell them to create two partitions this time then?
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: You've got two.
<SAM__> how do i install into it then...
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: /dev/sda1 is a second partition for nothing but swap.
<oOarthurOo> I'm just trying to figure out how big it is... how big is the hard-drive in total, 500GB?
<SAM__> am i running off /dev/sda5
<SAM__> yeah it 500gb but they report it as 250g on the control panel
<SAM__> i think they left 250gb un partitioned
<SAM__> let me explain
<SAM__> basically when i ordered they had to upgrade my server bc they didnt have the one i ordered in stock so instead of giving me 500gb they partitioned to 250 i believe so if i ever asked for a 500gb hdd they would just partition it and be clever
<ikonia> SAM__: is this a physical server or a virtual server ?
<SAM__> its physcical
<SAM__> i7 920
<ikonia> SAM__: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<SAM__>  Linux sls-ga22p16 2.6.37-12-generic-pae #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 19:00:12 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> thank you
<SAM__> yw, i should be the one saying thanks though lol
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: You've got 2GB of swamp... should be easy to use that to reinstall
<SAM__> ok and then how would i boot into it?
<SAM__> would i be able to move it over?
<SAM__> right now it does not really matter if this doesnt work
<SAM__> bc i have backed up all data i need on secondary box
<ikonia> then why are you moaning about re-installing and data backup being a problem
<gpc> SAM__: ok, then forget all this moving over talk. do a clean install and then upload all your files back to the server.
<ikonia> if you want this box back quick and simple, ask the DC to do an install for you, and restore the data onto a stable 10.04 box
<SAM__> bc id rather break it completly and make the reinstall money worth it
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sorry, that's not what this channel is here for
<ikonia> this is now beyond 11.04 discussion/support
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: Let's take it to private chat then
<ikonia> good idea
<setuid> So any idea on my wm question?
<setuid> e17 is a dead-end, just tried that and "Ubuntu Classic Desktop" from the login screen presents me with a completely blank X desktop with GNOME wallpaper
<setuid> So that options broken in 11.04
<Daekdroom> e17 isn't minimalist, really.
<Daekdroom> It might be light, but not minimalist
<setuid> UDE works though
<setuid> Daekdroom, It has a minimalist option in the setup wizard, but it's definitely too bloated (in size of the UI eleemnts) for me
<setuid> xfce4 is broken in 11.04, has broken (non-existent) dependencies
<setuid> sigh
<penguin42> there seem to be an odd set of things going on with the -desktop packages; I've seen lxde wanting to deinstall a few of the other -desktop's lately
<setuid> Yeah, there's some weird collissions going on with the wms right now, I right-click, and get the current wm-themed right-click menu, then it changes to the default gnome-themed menu a second later, bigger fonts, greyish/white background, etc.
<setuid> I literally just installed 11.04 from DVD moments ago, updated everything to current, and am trying to configure a wm to test
<setuid> grub2 is broken when using full-disk encrypted LVM also
<setuid> Works fine in 10.x and earlier though
<Daekdroom> setuid, xfce4 should be fixed in the next hours
<Daekdroom> setuid, I believe they updated all packages to 4.8.0 by now.
<setuid> Daekdroom, Yeah, but there's a more-fundamental problem... any wm I choose, gets overridden by some underlying GNOME preference somewhere
<setuid> after a few seconds of using the wm and its theme, everything switches back to the generic GNOME default colors/icons/fonts/menus
<setuid> But the wm I chose, is still running, it's just "overlayed" with the default GNOME garbage
<BUGabundo> what's the state of libnotify1 ?
<BUGabundo> most apps haven't migrated to libnotify4 !
<setuid> Looks like a lot of the task-* are gone now too... how does one install "all of" KDE4?
<setuid> I guess it's called kde-full now
<setuid> hrmph
 * penguin42 would install kubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> I think you want kubuntu-desktop
<setuid> It seems like a LOT (and I mean a *LOT*) has de-evolved over the last few major Ubuntu releases
<penguin42> oh things are a bit broken in the alphas - they always are
<setuid> Things that were previously working, are now broken, things that had features, had those features ripped out, great looking themes and interfaces are now back in the 90's
<setuid> gdm for example, could they possibly make that any uglier? Ugh.
<Trewas> unity is (at least in its current state in natty) so big step backwards it is not even funny, it is difficult to believe they could fix it in few months
<setuid> I may just go back to sawfish... it still runs circles around anything else out there that I've seen or tried
<Daekdroom> !info orage
<ubottu> orage (source: orage): Calendar for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.5-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1728 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<alex_mayorga> Anyone else seeing doubled wireless/bluetooth icons on the classic desktop?
<Daekdroom> I'm seeing doubled network-manager icons sometimes
<Daekdroom> I don't have wireless nor bluetooth to check those, tho
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: Thank's on the confirm of sorts
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Their is a **LONG** standing bug with corruption/doubling/silliness of icons in the tray on gnome
<penguin42> it could be that
<Daekdroom> I thought we were talking about indicators.
<penguin42> hmm that may be true
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: any workarounds that you know of?
<penguin42> if it is that, no
<oOarthurOo> Gonna re-ask the question: Any idea where the knights package is?
<penguin42> oOarthurOo: It looks like it went ages ago; it was only in dapper and hardy
<oOarthurOo> penguin42: ahh... that explains why all the google hits are so hold
<penguin42> oOarthurOo: It looks like it lost a maintainer for a while a few years ago; looking at Debian it seems there is one listed now, and there was a version released into experiemental in June last year, but nothing since then either
<oOarthurOo> penguin42: still under devel...http://noughmad.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/last-month-in-knights/
<oOarthurOo> now to see if it's got a package maitainer in either debian or ubuntu
<magicianlord> it's time for better default wallpapesr in ubuntu and less of them
<Daekdroom> Good lord. Seeing the changelogs of packages makes me wonder why there isn't a update method similar to the rpm thing in which you only download part of the packages.
<Daekdroom> Some changes are just too small.
<Adlai_> Daekdroom, that rpmdelta thing?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Adlai_> mmm yeah that would be real nice
<Adlai_> I've been tracking daily chromium, and I'm getting sick of downloading 20 or so megs every day
<Daekdroom> I don't mind downloading huge packages because I have a good connection, but seriously, it is bandwidth waste.
<Adlai_> yep
<yofel> that was already proposed like a dozen times... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215217
<Daekdroom> yofel, I'm presuming the change has to come from debian.
<yofel> it has, since there's really no point in us forking dpkg
<psusi> it is especially annoying when it is a small change that only affects one binary in one package, but 5 packages are all built from that same source, so you have to download all 5 of those packages in their entirety
<Daekdroom> Yeah. I don't have the patience to cherry pick the updates to install. :P
<psusi> or better yet, just fixes a typeo in a man page ;)
<Daekdroom> Or changes a dependency.
<Daekdroom> (as in, include a new dependency or remove it)
<psusi> yea
<Daekdroom> Those are the ones which downloads are passable, really.
<Adlai_> for example, currently, I have updates totaling 260MB of downloads, yet the actual delta amount is about 26MB, almost all deletes (that is, the full update will free 22MB of disk)
<Adlai_> and my connection at the moment sucks, so it's going to take 5-10 hours if the connection doesn't die in the middle of the night
<ari-tczew> can anybody install binary package libgpg-error0-udeb from apt-get ?
<yofel> weren't udebs only for the debian-installer? (or I'm mistaking them for something else)
<ari-tczew> yofel: probably you're right: Section: debian-installer
<Pici> Is Natty currently upgradable to? or are there rebuilds blocking full-upgrades?
<ari-tczew> dunno
<ari-tczew> but works fine
<rww> I don't have anything blocked on my Kubuntu install. Ubuntu might be different, dunno.
<Amaranth> Adlai_: binary diffs likely wouldn't be made for development series anyway
<Amaranth> Adlai_: They'd probably be for maverick->natty final upgrades and natty->natty-updates upgrades
<Adlai_> yeah
<Pici> I read natty as warty for a second there.
<Amaranth> But due to how anal dpkg is about filesystem consistency it makes binary diffs harder to implement so who knows when/if it will ever happen
<Adlai_> I wouldn't expect it
<rww> Pici: party like it's 2004!
<Daekdroom> Is warty that old?
<rww> warty = 4.10
<Amaranth> Oh, and you'd have to have the entire old package (the actual .deb file) on your hard drive to do the diff properly
<Amaranth> So you waste bandwidth or you waste hard drive space
<Daekdroom> Or have it done at the server, Amaranth
<Amaranth> At least until they figure out a way around that
<Daekdroom> Like zsync does
<rww> Daekdroom: you need the old file on your hard disk for zsync too ;)
<Daekdroom> Ah right, I do. Forgot that :P
<Amaranth> Daekdroom: We don't want to just update the files, we need to update all the package metadata as well and make sure that everything exactly matches what you'd get if you did a full download of the new .deb and installed it
<Amaranth> So all the timestamps and md5sums need to match, etc
<Amaranth> And the current solutions also either have such a large diff it doesn't matter or require changing how we compress the debs so they take up more space initially
<Amaranth> s/space/bandwidth/
<Amaranth> The larger the chunk size while compressing the more efficiently you can compress but a single byte change is going to have a diff of at least that entire chunk
<Amaranth> so 4MB, for example
<Amaranth> The ideal solution is a binary diff of the package contents but then you run in to keeping all the metadata correct :)
<oOarthurOo> That took a little longer than I though. Back to my problem though, finding and installing knights on natty
<oOarthurOo> this is interesting.. http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Feature_Plan  it says knights is a 4.6 feature and done
<BUGabundo> anyone knows of a tool to test a SIP account ?
<yofel> oOarthurOo: good question... might be something to ask in #kde-devel as I can't find that in the 4.6 final tars - the source is here though http://gitweb.kde.org/knights.git
<oOarthurOo> thanks yofel .. will inquire on dev after searching their mailing list... depending on their answer might have to build from source. thanks for link. there is old version of the project on soruceforge, but those aren't the droids I'm looking for
<SAM__> I managed to successfully install into the swap partition of 2gb and boot from it. However, I am now stumped as I have come to realise I cannot increase the partition size of what was the swap. I have created a swap file size of 3gb for the current install to use. However, I am not sure how I can get around having a 2gb system partition? Is there a way around this?
<oOarthurOo> SAM__: can you start lxde up yet?
<SAM__> yea
<SAM__> im in vnc
<SAM__> i made the partition
<SAM__> but i cant increase the size partition of the 2gb where i installed
<oOarthurOo> install gparted?
<SAM__> i used gparted
<SAM__> to make the swap
<SAM__> but i didnt update fstab im not sure if it picked up after reboot
<oOarthurOo> Ok. Alternative to resize is to create separate parition for /home and /var. Mount those elsehwere. All your data goes in /home. On a server, with this setup, 2GB / is sufficient.
<oOarthurOo> Just a hint.
<SAM__> so if i do system updates it wont isntall into the 2gb?
<oOarthurOo> packages will be downloaded to var, which will be on a separate partition. Updates don't take up much space, usually. Check you're free space. If you still have 1GB+ I'd say give up on resizing and focus on mounting partitions like /var /home /usr  elsewhere. E.g. 5GB mounted to /bin, 5GB mounted to /usr 5GB mounted to /var and all the rest mounted to /home ...
<SAM__> i have 500mb left?
<SAM__> is that enough?
<oOarthurOo> It will be once you move /usr /home /var and  /bin elsewhere.
<SAM__> ok
<SAM__> so i need to create x4 partitions 5gb ea?
<SAM__> i mean /home 5gb /usr and /bin 5gb
<SAM__> and /var =rest
<oOarthurOo> 5GB for everything, except home which should be the biggest. It's where you keep your data no?
<oOarthurOo> here's some instructions you should be able to use and adept
<oOarthurOo> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<SAM__> when usind gparted should i rename ea partition as /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 etc?
<SAM__> arthur
<SAM__> how do i determine where to mount to like in the command it says /dev/sda5
<SAM__> how to i make it sda5
<oOarthurOo> having connection issues... label isn't importannt. Something that makes sense to you is most important. sda5 or var or something meaningful
<SAM__> like currently i have dev/sda1 and dev/sda2
<SAM__> how do i make /dev/sda3 and 4
<oOarthurOo> delete all partitions except /dev/sda1 which is running your system. Create one large extended partition that fills whole drive. Create 3 five GB partitions at front, 1 3GB partition at end, and 1 that fills up rest of spac ein middle.  Do all this with gparted
<oOarthurOo> must go.. best of luck
<SAM__> damn its not booting....
<SAM__> are here any boot time changes required to be carried out just after using gparted?
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-16
<skierpage> What's up with Kubuntu 12.04? It's the only Ubuntu variant that missed Alpha1, will there be a late alpha1? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<jtaylor> probably not, just download a daily
<skierpage> jtaylor thanks. FYI over in #kubuntu Riddell says "we expect to do alpha 2".
<Ben64> why is my wifi speed limited to ~150K/s
<imnichol> Has anyone else noticed that the "people nearby" feature of empathy doesn't sign in automatically?  It will attempt to sign in forever but never succeed.  I've been able to force it to sign in by disabling and then reenabling the account
<eitch> hi guys, is it correct that upgrading is currently not possible due to broken dependencies?
<eitch> another question to the skipping of the swap partition swipe, is the button broken, in the installer?
<chmac> I'm running an upgrade and being prompted to remove libunity-core-4.0-4, sound about right?
<geser> yes, it got replaced with libunity-core-5.0-5
<chmac> geser: Thanks, I'll check after download if libunity-core-5.0-5 is being installed.
<chmac> I'm seeing problems upgrading evolution, I think connected to ia32libs which I hacked in from oneiric.
<chmac> gnome-panel is also being held back
<chmac> I'm guessing that it's just a case of waiting for ia32libs to be sorted out?
<Ben64> My wifi speed limited to ~150K/s, anything I can do?
<chmac> Ben64: Pay your ISP more money? ;-)
<chmac> Ben64: Was it faster before you upgraded to precise?
<Ben64> i mean just wifi
<Ben64> local network limited to 150K/s
<Ben64> internet as well, with cat5 I can do 12MB/s locally, 2MB/s internet
<Ben64> and yeah, was way faster on Lucid
<chmac> Ben64: What type of wifi card do you have?
<Ben64> its a laptop, integrated intel 3945? i think
<aguitel> after upgrade i have this error:Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<aguitel> what is this error?
<rigved> aguitel: some application on your machine did not respond to the dbus daemon.
<aguitel> rigved, how i know what app
<rigved> aguitel: check /var/log/messages for the this error message. then check which application was communicating with dbus. the application's name should be somewhere nearby this error message.
<aguitel> rigved, after aptitude full-upgrade it say:Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<rigved> aguitel: ok. so maybe it asked you for the sudo password, but you might not have entered it within the specified time. so it it says that packagekit did not respond to dbus in the alloted time. something on those lines.
<aguitel> rigved, no ,i enter
<aguitel> after aptitude full-upgrade it say:Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<cjoke> any ppa too ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell extensions ? so that I can use gnome-tweak-tool too select my themes.
<cjoke> or, what tool for installing , changeing themes is preferred in gnome-shell ?
<kjetilkWork> is the DebianImportFreeze in effect?
 * kjetilkWork wonders why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librdf-trine-perl hasn't made it in with the latest version, even though it entered Debian Testing before the announced DebianImportFreeze date
<geser> kjetilkWork: yes, the last auto-sync was scheduled for Jan 9th (begin of DIF), the same day the package migrated to testing. Might be that the auto-sync happened before the migration.
<kjetilkWork> geser, OK
<geser> you might want to file a sync-request if that new version should get synced
<kjetilkWork> yeah, are there any other policies for sync-requests in effect since it is an LTS?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<geser> not really (if I didn't forgot something), syncing for testing is default, if you need syncing from unstable (which is possible) you should have a reason for it
<kjetilkWork> geser, OK, thanks for the help
<kjetilkWork> I'll see if I can remember it till tonight and file a launchpad bug then
<AlanBell> hi all, anyone done an update/upgrade today without problems? about to upgrade a laptop to precise
<lan3y> trying to install the daily, installer hangs loading the partitioner
<BluesKaj> lan3y,  do you have any formatted ext partitions ?
<lan3y> BluesKaj, no just one big NTFS with windows at the moment
<lan3y> CPU is also going mad, but i suspect that is the fancy hybrid graphics setup this laptop has
<lan3y> shall i just go to 11.10?
<BluesKaj> lan3y,  It's no supposed to hang , but ask what you want to do , make a partiton for linux in the freespace etc , but I've found making an ext partiton and swap for linux first prevents your problem. I recommend gparted live cd for formatting , then install
<lan3y> it checks the HDD then just hangs
<BluesKaj> yeah, but make a partition for linux with gparted and it won't hang
<BluesKaj> .BBL , errands to run for a few mins
<balloons> AlanBell, nothing broken right now -- you should be clear to upgrade. I did an upgrade without issue last night
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<rye> Hello, after the latest nvidia driver update compiz crashes at random times (happens quite frequently when i click on the link in xchat and a tab is opened in firefox :) - is there anything I can do to diagnose this binary blob issue?
<BluesKaj> rye,  why bother with compiz
<rye> BluesKaj, I like Unity, everything was working for last 2 weeks or so w/o any crashes of the graphics
<janHolbo> Hi all!
<janHolbo> I have problems running eclipse
<janHolbo> It is missing a jre although it is present (LibreOffice runs without problems)
<janHolbo> so I've added a path into .profile and now I can launch eclipse from terminal but when launched from the unity desktop launcher it still complains
<chmac> Anyone having trouble with evolution / syncevolution dependencies?
<cyphermox> chmac: syncevolution is probably half-broken right now, I'm working on it
<chmac> cyphermox: Ok, great, thanks for the update
<chmac> cyphermox: I'll try removing it, see if I can upgrade evolution then
<cyphermox> chmac: if you wait a bit
<cyphermox> I'll upload shortly and syncevolution should be pretty fast to build
<chmac> cyphermox: Ok, sure, that's even easier!
<cyphermox> ;)
<chmac> cyphermox: Awesome, thanks, it's been a few days anyway, so I'll leave it tonight, get it tomorrow or the day after.
<chmac> The ubuntu community at work hey! :-)
<chmac> cyphermox: Thanks for your work on syncevolution, it really enhances my ubuntu experience, connects my data with my phone without using google :-)
<cyphermox> pretty cool, I had no idea that's what syncevolution did :)
<vani> Can anybody tell me about Btrfs support on Precise Pangolin/12.04? How can I set it or would it be one of default options during installation?
<FernandoMiguel> still bad :D
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-17
<aguitel> how remove xubuntu in 12.04 ?
<aguitel> to install kubuntu 12.04
<urlin2u> aguitel, you can have both, without a complete list of xubuntu apps it is knid of hard to just remove all of it, on realeased ubuntu's the psychocats website has such lists.
<urlin2u> kind*
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<aguitel> urlin2u, ok
<mkanyicy> hi
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> mkanyicy, ^
<mkanyicy> if i install ubuntu 12.04 alpha1 can i be able to upgrade it to the subsequent aphas and betas and even to the final version
<mkanyicy> bazhang, ok thanks!
<litropy> Peeps ... indicator-datetime-service is holding at ~85% on my dual core 1.6GHz CPU. Any ideas? Just lots of shoulder shrugging at bugs.launchpad.net.
<litropy> Is this an ubuntu-specific package? Maybe ##linux could help.
<chmac> Things are getting worse. Not only do I have no apps in my launcher, but now whatever I type into the "run command dialog", it tries to launch firefox.
<chmac> Not even my default profile, an empty profile, very strange.
<chmac> Anyone having similar launcher issues by any chance? :-)
<varikonniemi> sound like a fresh install is your best bet :P
<chmac> varikonniemi: Nah, can't be, it all works fine in a guest profile, or at least it did last time I checked.
<chmac> varikonniemi: I think it must be something in my home directory, which I'm pretty sure I've copied over from the last half dozen ubuntu versions
<varikonniemi> well you said you tried with a fresh profile?
<varikonniemi> just create a new user, it will create a new home directory
<varikonniemi> if it works then just move over the stuff you need from the other users home dir
<varikonniemi> and finally delete that user
<chmac> varikonniemi: Yeah, I was thinking about that. I could also just delete my home dir and restore it piece by piece, which is definitely an option.
<chmac> varikonniemi: It'll take a while though :-)
<chmac> varikonniemi: Also, it'll screw with my backup regimen, although that's fairly solvable
<chmac> varikonniemi: Thanks for the suggestions
<snadge> 64 bit flash?
<vega> flash?
<vega> flash = crap
<webm0nk3y> hello I just updated precise which removed *a lot* of stuff  and now after logging in, I just get a terminal window. I tried installing ubuntu-desktop, but it seems more is needed
<webm0nk3y> I did get my networking fixed at least so i can update/install packages
<psypher246> hello all, I have been googling a bit but cannot find anything concrete, anyone else have ALL their MSN contacts seen as offile all the time. Gtalk is fine, MSN connects fine yet all my contacts stay offline?
<Daekdroom> psypher246, did you set up your MSN account through gnome accounts or empathy?
<psypher246> empathy
<psypher246> online accounts are blank
<Daekdroom> I'm using online accounts and empathy is working ok.
<psypher246> just tried that quick, didn;'t work
<psypher246> i am logged in
<psypher246> but all is still offline
<psypher246> shouldI delete my empathy config data?
<Daekdroom> Not quite delete. Rename the folder so you can have the config back if it doesn't work
<psypher246> yeah was gonna do that anyway :)
 * webm0nk3y seems to have lost global menus for various applications
<psypher246> Daekdroom: should have tried that first, working now :) thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<webm0nk3y> does anyone know how to fix the missing global menus?
<webm0nk3y> sofar terminal and empathy do not have global menus
<Daekdroom> webm0nk3y, have you tried restarting your session?
<AlanBell> hi, can someone try running onboard please
<AlanBell> just type onboard from a terminal, I am getting 2012-01-17 16:38:25,184:ERROR:Config: gsettings schema for 'apps.onboard.lockdown' is not installed and I am not sure if it is because I broke it or because someone else did
<pangolin> AlanBell: gimme a sec to load VM
<pangolin> AlanBell: wall of errors
<pangolin> hmm having more issue than just onboard with this VM
<pangolin> let me update and try again
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> pangolin: never mind, it was me
<AlanBell> I had a built from source version in /usr/local and it was finding bits and bobs of that version
<pangolin> hehe, no problem. needed to update this VM anyhow
<AlanBell> need to get onboard updated in precise to get the themes made from pure awesome added
<pangolin> onboard runs fine here, admittedly i don't have much experience with it.
<pangolin> when i click the Ubuntu key it should open Dash?
<pangolin> it isn't.
<pangolin> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> that is arguable
<AlanBell> in my opinion if you are a pointer user you can click the BFB to open the dash
<AlanBell> if you hit the superkey on onboard you are more likely to be using it as a modifier
<AlanBell> you can't do various things like alt+tab
<cjoke> I install alsa-tools-gui, and with a apt-cache show alsa-tools-gui it says the package contains hdspmixer, but after install a dpkg -L alsa-tools-gui, there is no path too /usr/bin/hdspmixer. the other packages are there, like , /hdspconf and hdsploader. why is that ?
<Ian_Corne> my libreoffice is still broken :p
<Daekdroom> Mine is ok, it seems, but not translated.
<Ian_Corne> updating atm
<Ian_Corne> so i can report :)
<Ian_Corne> i did however, did a fix myself when it crapped out earlier
<Ian_Corne> "earlier"
<Ian_Corne> a few days ago
<Ian_Corne> anyone tried unity5 yet?
<Daekdroom> Unity5 is on the repos.
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> thought it was only in ppa
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 5.0.0-0ubuntu1
<Daekdroom> Right click the Dash button on the launcher. If it has a quicklist with the lenses, then you're using unity5.
<Ian_Corne> ok :p
<Daekdroom> Or do that
<Ian_Corne> :)
<AlanBell> in precise are terminal windows supposed to be semi-transparent?
<AlanBell> and how do I turn it off? it is set to a solid colour in the gnome-terminal profile preferences
<JanHolbo> Hi all!
<JanHolbo> I am having problems with Eclipse on Precise .....   Eclipse cannot find a JRE when I launch it. I've added a path to JRE in .profile so I can now run it from terminal
<bencer> hi all, what's the way to request a manual sync from debian unstable to be included in precise?
<jtaylor> bencer: see the requestsync tool in ubuntu-dev-tools
<bencer> jtaylor: ok, thanks
<jtaylor> bencer: during LTS cycle it is prefered to sync from testing
<jtaylor> so maybe wait a bit before requesting the sync
<jtaylor> or explain why its needed now
<bencer> we need this depend for new Zentyal packages
<bencer> libredis-perl
<aguitel> i try kubuntu 12.04 live cd (daily build) but it dont load,any know this ?
<aguitel> any know this ?
<trism> cjoke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-tools/+bug/891390 the package is missing a build-dep
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 891390 in alsa-tools (Ubuntu) "No hdspmixer in alsa-tools-gui (1.0.24.1-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aguitel> anyone try kubuntu 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  did you run a checksum on the live cd after burm=ning it ...it might be flawed
<BluesKaj> err burning
<aguitel> BluesKaj, yes it is ok
<cjoke> thank you trism, is there any way I can help to make this happen ? I dont know what requirements you need, I got some pythonskills, ive been using linux since kernel 2.0.* I know howto compile source. where do I find some info about what experience you need :)
<trism> cjoke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix documents the basic workflow, although in this case, the linked branch should fix it once someone reviews it
<Ben64> My wifi speed limited to ~150K/s, anything I can do?
<osmosis> will the next ubuntu include  OpenSSH with HPN ?
<trism> osmosis: looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/162253 my guess would be no
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 162253 in openssh (Ubuntu) "openssh: want hpn-ssh for 20x speed improvement!" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cjoke> thanks again trism :)
<osmosis> 5.0 was a long time ago
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-18
<snadge> openssh needs to be 20x faster? would never have guessed
<atruno> is pangolin impressive ?
<bazhang> yes
<atruno> thanks
<snadge> oh man.. i loled
<snadge> im running it though.. me likey.. pro tip though, can we be a bit more snappy about including fglrx-updates ?
<snadge> i thought fglrx-updates.. meant that it was actually updated ;)
<snadge> we shouldn't have to add the edgers repo.. or *gasp*.. download it from amd
<snadge> and the latest catalyst is massively improved
<snadge> yeah i know.. the only two reasons to do it are oil rush and minecraft
<snadge> but they're great games
<Ben64> My wifi speed limited to ~150K/s, anything I can do?
<snadge> yes.. use an ethernet cable ;)
<snadge> turn off encryption
<snadge> try a different operating system
<snadge> improve the signal strength by physically moving.. replacing the wifi adaptor and/or wireless router
<Ben64> encryption is off
<Ben64> this is ubuntu channel :|
<Ben64> it worked faster on 10.04
<snadge> ahh okay this information is useful
<snadge> have you tried 11.10?
<snadge> i guess it would help to identify when the regression in performance was introduced
<Ben64> i guess i could try livecds
<snadge> or usb
<Ben64> who would i bring this to once i figure out when it started
<snadge> umm.. well im not really an ubuntu dev.. but my guess would be you would possibly submit a bug against the kernel package
<Ben64> hmm
<imnichol> Is anyone able to use the U1MS with Rhythmbox, or is that functionality just not added yet?
<snadge> anyone use sflphone here?
<psypher246> gooday all, anyone else been downed to unity-2d since last update, using the default nouveau driver
<richard_> Is Unity mandatory in 12.04?
<jokerdino> what do you mean by mandatory?
<pangolin> richard_: Unity is the default UI
<richard_> can I use GNOME instead?
<pangolin> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pangolin> yes.
<richard_> without having to crack open my system with a spanner
<pangolin> you may want to upgrade your flux capacitors
<pangolin> but that is optional
<richard_> I think I want GNOME 2
<richard_> It works for me
<rigved> richard_: like pangolin said, use GNOME fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2
<richard_>  what does similar mean?
<richard_> Is it GNOME 2?
<pangolin> no
<pangolin> gnome2 is no longer being developed
<rigved> richard_: it looks like Gnome 2. it has Gnome 2 like menu
<pangolin> gnome-fall back looks like gnome2 but with some differences
<rigved> richard_: there is also the cinnamon desktop environment. it is an attempt to re-create gnome 2 environment using gnome 3 technologies. but it is not officially available in the repos. see this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/cinnamon-project-keeps-gnome-2-style-desktop-alive/
<rigved> cinnamon is not officially supported in ubuntu
<richard_> ok
<psypher246> gooday all, anyone else been downed to unity-2d since last update, using the default nouveau driver
<psypher246> although I must say unity-2d is looking way better than in natty
<jo-erlend> this new look in Nautilus... It's not supposed to be that way, I hope?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<blizzow> Anyone here having difficulty starting xorg?
<blizzow> Mine only seems to start about 50% of the time.
<blizzow> It looks like /var/log/xorg.failsafe.log has nothing of value in it.
<blizzow> I've tried sudo init 3 to drop out to a regular prompt, but even that isn't working.
<blizzow> I can't even get to a vty to diagnose and I have to ssh or vnc into the box to do anything.
<blizzow> Sometimes doing a system update fixes the issue for a couple of boot cycles.
<blizzow> oh, and if xorg comes up, icons only show up as little white squares until I log out and log back in again.  Then they'll show up.
<rigved> blizzow: i do not know how to help you with your problem but i would like to point out that Ubuntu uses Upstart, not the SysV Init system. So, there is no way to get to init 3. only init 1, 0 and 6 are possible, afaik.
<Ian_Corne> what opens pngs?
<Ian_Corne> it's not working atm :p
<gnomefreak> image viewer?
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't function, what's it's executable?
<Ian_Corne> okular works
<rigved> Ian_Corne: try using the terminal: xdg-open file-name.png
<Ian_Corne> just returns
<Ian_Corne> no error, nothing
<gnomefreak> currupt?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> okular works
<gnomefreak> is it only that png or do all have same issue
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<trism> Ian_Corne: eog by default, but have you updated yet? I just saw a line in the gtk changelog about reverted a change that was causing eog not to start
<Ian_Corne> I'll try it
<gnomefreak> yay!!! lots of broken packages not updating :(
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting pinged with no reason? i get the sound but no highlighting
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak,  no pings showing in the server text here.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> brb bank
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: apt-get upgrade went without a hitch
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: i fixed it i think. i use dist-upgrade most of the time
<Ian_Corne> I always upgeade first
<Ian_Corne> to narrow the search :)
 * BluesKaj goes outside to push some more snow...had a storm last night , first real snow of the season
<yofel_> hm, does ubuntu-vm-builder create any kvm images for anyone? Here it crashes with some device-mapper error
<litropy> Peeps, indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get.
<litropy> Just lots of shoulder shrugging in the bug reports ...
<Ian_Corne> not for me
<litropy> I have no freakin clue what to do next. I tried nicing it and I striaght up froze on what looks like a kernel panic readout.
<Ian_Corne> apt-get remove it :p
<litropy> Ya, actually Ian_Corne ... what would that do, really ... Do I need it if my alarm clock tells me what time it is?
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<Ian_Corne> ah no
<litropy> gish durmit
<Ian_Corne> i don't know!
<trism> litropy: attach to it with gdb or strace and see what it is doing?
<litropy> It's acting like it's counting time at the MHz level lol ... k will do, once my system successfully boots.
<litropy> Jesus ... I keep getting that kernel panicky thing before I can do anything. Gonna let it cool off for a few mins and see if that does anything.
<litropy> It's just an eeepc 1005ha. shouldn't take long.
 * litropy crosses his fingers in hope it's not hardware
<Ian_Corne> what kernel version you on litropy ?
<Ian_Corne> also, just load a different DE
<Daekdroom> Wow, they changed the overlay-scrollbar design again.
<Ian_Corne> I don't get that
<Ian_Corne> there's always enough horizontal space anyways..
<Ian_Corne> and if you make somethin that scrolls horizontally, you suck :p
<Daekdroom> There's enough horizontal space specially now that nearly every screen available is wide
<Ian_Corne> yes
<lamalex> anyone else having really chopping output on and intel hda card?
<patdk-wk> how exactlly does a harddisk controller chop it's output?
<Ian_Corne> hda is audio :p
<lamalex> :) indeed
<lamalex> also i meant choppy
<BluesKaj> lamalex, got pulseaudio installed ?
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> BluesKaj, ^
<lamalex> BluesKaj, maybe the better term is garbled
<BluesKaj> setup your audio output to work with your soundcard in phonon/hardware /pulseaudio , lamalex
<lamalex> like the buffers are being overwritten before the data is read
<BluesKaj> ?
<lamalex> did i set it up? .. no i just upgraded to P and this started
<BluesKaj> lamalex,  may pulse is the problem , it doesn't play nice with all soundcards but it should be fine with intelhda
<BluesKaj> maybe
<lamalex> BluesKaj, its always worked
<lamalex> this is definitely an O to P issue
<litropy> K, got the strace. As stated earlier, indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<litropy> http://pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<litropy> ^^ for those clients that look for the prefix
<litropy> uname -r: 3.2.0-9-generic, Ian Corne
<litropy> th strace ran for about 10 secs ... and this is just a fragment of it. As you can see, it appears to be repeating, anyway.
<litropy> the*
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace: pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<Daekdroom> Were there subtle changes to the Ambiance/Radiance theme lately?
<Daekdroom> Every button suddenly seems smaller
<Daekdroom> Ah. Found the changelog in launchpad. There were changes indeed.
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-19
<roothorick> okay, 1) what happened to the Appearance icon in the control panel? 2) How do I disable compositing, at least temporarily?
<Daekdroom> roothorick, 1) I think "User Interface" is what you're looking for and 2) You cannot use Unity and compositing. Log in Unity2D session.
<Daekdroom> *use Unity without compositing
<roothorick> wait, so there isn't a session option in control panel anymore?
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by session option?
<Daekdroom> I mean, what did it use to do?
<roothorick> there was an option somewhere in CP that let you switch your default session
<roothorick> ah whatever
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace: pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<litropy> Indicator-datetime-service is eating as much of my CPU as it can get. strace fragment: http://pastebin.com/jwPN4KJx
<trism> litropy: that seems like a lot of warnings being written to stderr, modifying /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-datetime.service to look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/809316/ might give you some clues
<trism> litropy: seems like there should be a better way, but this works, it should write a log to /tmp/indicator-datetime-*.log
<litropy> hmm ... I'll spend the extra $11 for more functionality. I like what he's got going, though.
<litropy> whoops, wrong chan
<litropy> trism, gimme a sec.
<litropy> trism, processing ...
<litropy> trism, I'm gonna have to use vim ... this is horrible.
<trism> litropy: why is that?
<litropy> the whole gui is frozen, except for my cursor. so, I'm ctrl+alt+f1'ing it.
<litropy> lol 5 second delay in typing characters
<litropy> k, vi, then ...
<litropy> got it open. entering your mod
<litropy> Either I don't understand vi, or it's being really weird. Seems like both. My cursor won't go past the end of a line, so when I carriage-return, the last character goes to the next line. Furthermore, backspace ... just puts the cursor back a space.
<litropy> joining #vi
<trism> litropy: jjyypki# Esc j5li/bin/bash -c ' Esc $a&> /tmp/indicator-datetime.log' Esc :wq
<litropy> trism, did it in a much longer way before I got back to you. Now rebooting.
<litropy> thx for your help ... almost there!
<litropy> trism, now attempting pastebin
<litropy> trism, http://pastebin.com/2QWzwpTS
<litropy> It's just that, over and over.
<litropy> the file hit 1MB not a minute after boot.
<litropy> trism, reboot wipes /tmp, right?
<trism> litropy: yes
<litropy> thanks.
<litropy> trism, It's doing the same thing even when I set time to Manual.
<trism> litropy: you should definitely file a bug with indicator-datetime, (or maybe with one of the geoclue packages) with the information you found, it shouldn't be sending so many address-provider-changed events
<litropy> trism, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/918546
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 918546 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Many address-provider-changed events per minute, maxing CPU" [Undecided,New]
<litropy> :shrug: now we wait.
<snadge> whats up with the 64 bit flash plugin atm?
<alkisg> Hi, is there any option for unity alt+tab switcher to NOT group similar windows? It's a real pain to switch between 2 gedit windows with the keyboard...
<alkisg> I press alt+tab once to have the windows list, then 10 times to cycle between my other windows, then wait 2 seconds in the gedit button so that the 2 gedit window previews are shown, and then try to read the thumbnail to decide which is the gedit window I'm in and which one is the other I want to get to.
<alkisg> I installed the compizconfig-settings-manager and saw some options for the unity switcher there, but there was no option to never group similar windows
<snadge> alt `  (to the left of 1)
<Ian_Corne> or alt ²
<Ian_Corne> if you're belgian/french
<snadge> but if you're french you would've surrendered before you got the opportunity to do that
<snadge> *bdom tish*
<Ian_Corne> at least they're not out fighting wars for oil :p
<Ian_Corne> *bdom tish*
<snadge> what? i thought it was the french that bombed libya?
<snadge> oh okay and US and UK ;)
<Rovanion> How come that traceroute6 is installed by default but not traceroute?
<snadge> traceroute6 is part of iputils-tracepath
<snadge> traceroute is part of traceroute
<snadge> at least on my system anyway (precise)
<alkisg> Ian_Corne: thanks we contined with snadge in #ayatana. No, fortunately no french kbd layout, I'd get lost with that :)
<paulo_gomes> hi all, my system updated the new lightdm, the icon for changing session disapear. how do i choose ubuntu or ubuntu2d
<paulo_gomes> _
<paulo_gomes> ?
<paulo_gomes> i'm not alone :) just saw someone with the same problem on the forums, no reply :(
<psypher246> hello all, has anyone else been dropped down to unity-2d since the latest update about 2 days ago? Running with the nouveau driver
<BluesKaj> HI all
<litropy> Hi, all. I filed the folllowing bug report last night. Essentially, I'm looking for a stop-gap solution in the mean time. This might be either fooling indicator-datetime or geoclue into thinking everything is okay. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/918546
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 918546 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Many address-provider-changed events per minute, maxing CPU" [Undecided,New]
<litropy> I also have sore biceps, and am wondering if there's anything I can install to speed up the healing process.
<trism> litropy: out of curiosity, you don't have any other geoclue providers installed other then geoclue-ubuntu-geoip right?
<litropy> trism, how do I check?
<trism> litropy: dpkg -l '*geoclue*'
<litropy> geoclue
<litropy> geoclue-provider
<litropy> geoclue-ubuntu-geoi
<litropy> geoclue-yahoo
<litropy> libgeoclue0
<litropy> end
<trism> litropy: are both geoclue-yahoo and geoclue-ubuntu-geoip ii?
<trism> litropy: if so you should try uninstalling geoclue-yahoo, maybe there is some conflict between the two
<litropy> ii, un, un, ii, ii, respectively. So that's a negative.
<trism> litropy: oh so only geoclue-yahoo is installed?
<litropy> trism, yes
<litropy> trism, try installing geoip? maybe that's what's up ...
<trism> litropy: in that case I would install geoclue-ubuntu-geoip and then uninstall geoclue-yahoo and see what happens (likewise you could try geoclue-manual since it seems like that shouldn't send any updates without user interaction)
<trism> litropy: but I would try the ubuntu one first, since that seems to be the default in a precise install
<litropy> trism, will do today and report back. Thanks for your help
<RambJoe> does anyone here have an x-fi titanium hd?
<litropy> trism, I went ahead and did it. I even left geoclue-yahoo in, and now everthing is golden.
<BluesKaj> RambJoe,  why , what's the problem ?
<litropy> trism, it seems when I upgraded to 12.04, geoclue-geoip wasn't tied into indicator-datetime as a dependency.
<litropy> I've commented out your dbus mod for duture use. Thanks again for all your help.
<litropy> future*
<RambJoe> well i see ubuntu 12.04 now supports it
<RambJoe> but i can't select "headphone" as the connector
<RambJoe> so i cant actually get any sound out of it
<BluesKaj> RambJoe, pulseaudio installed?
<RambJoe> this is pretty much a stock install atm
<RambJoe> pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<RambJoe> so yeah its installed, should it be?
<BluesKaj> have you setup alsamixer , RambJoe , all ctrls to 90% minimum, no M in any boxes
<RambJoe> i'll do that now
<BluesKaj> RambJoe,  some cards don't need pulseaudio, and can run everything with just alsa but i'm not familiar with yours so
<RambJoe> one of the boxes has "MM"
<BluesKaj> not sure if you need pulse or not
<BluesKaj> MM  means it's muted , use the M key to unmute
<RambJoe> still nothing D:
<RambJoe> its weird though because in the sound settings where you select the connector
<RambJoe> when ever i select Analogue Output / Headphones 1 or 2
<RambJoe> when ever i like drag the volume bar or do anythig, it goes back to Analogue Output / Speaker
<BluesKaj> RambJoe,  I have to go for a while , check this  http://www.piotrkrzyzek.com/solved-creative-x-fi-titanium-ctxfi-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<RambJoe> ok, thanks for the help :)
<Essobi> Anyone having a problem on the latest precise updates?  My ati video is acting really weird now..
<Essobi> The desktop is unusuable unless I hookup a second screen...
<Essobi> Lively crowd today.
<c_smith> Hello, I'm wondering if there is a possibility that the fact that I get a Kernel Panic on startup when booting just the liveCD of Ubuntu 12.4 could be related to hardware, or if it's a bug, and if it's a bug where I would check on whether it was fixed.
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  how old is the live-cd and is it from a daily build more than 2 weeks old ?
<Essobi> Seriously?  No one having problems with Unity and ATI Radeon and the latest updates?
<c_smith> it was about a week ago or more, yeah
<c_smith> downloading a new ISO to test to see if this bug has been fixed.
<c_smith> sorry for the late response,
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  yeah I had that problem as well, that'e why I asked ...it was 2 weeks or so ago
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> so I'll be testing in a few minutes, want me to let you know the results?
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  sure :)
<c_smith> k
<Essobi> In the latest updates.... if I set gnome-terminal background to solid, it's still transparent.
<c_smith> BluesKaj, I rebooted and tried to install, didn't get to the installer, threw me a Kernel Panic before it finished booting.
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  odd, I did a clean install to / about 5days ago off a daily build live cd and the install went without a hitch ...ok guys we need some help here  , any ideas ?
<c_smith> could it be something to do with my hardware?
<c_smith> must be, as I have tested it in Virtualbox before.
<c_smith> and it installs in Virtualbox.
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  is this ubuntu or kubuntu or...?
<c_smith> Ubuntu, not Kubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu, just regular Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  from here ?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<c_smith> yup
<BluesKaj> is the pc really new or over 5 yrs old ?
<c_smith> let me check when it was made, it's a Compaq Presario CQ60-420US
<c_smith> it's around 3 years old.
<BluesKaj> hmm, should be fine
<Essobi> Welp... Anyone running an ATI card + catalyst on the latest updates?
<Essobi> Mine went to hell after the latest updates. :|
<BluesKaj> I als have compaq presario with kubuntu 12.04 on , the only problem it has is it forgets to load the wirelss mouse driver every 2 boot ...dunno why , it's very strange
<Essobi> O_o
<BluesKaj> c_smith, btw it's 6 yrs old
<c_smith> ah, k
<c_smith> yours isn't a CQ60-420US, is it?
<BluesKaj> strange that the kernal panic problem is still around tho
<BluesKaj> c_smith, no it's SX1734
<c_smith> ah, k
<c_smith> it is.
<c_smith> and it seems to be associated with certain hardware, as the Ubuntu Oregon team lead has been running 12.04 without a hitch,
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  can you get to a tty , ctl+alt+f1 , login then update and upgrade?
<c_smith> hmmmm, Bkerensa (the Ubuntu Oregon Team Lead) recommeneded something similar, just wish I had the IRC log for the command.
<c_smith> he told me a set of commands to upgrade.
<ts2> c_smith: it should be on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<c_smith> but the Ubuntu 12.04 upgrade won't work until I install Ubuntu 11.04 (trying a different distro for a review.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  , c_smith
<c_smith> problem with using those IRC logs are that it was on the #ubuntu-us-or channel.
<ts2> that should be logged there too
<ts2> yeah -us-or is logged there
<BluesKaj> c_smith,  run those commands after logging in to the TTY
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/19/%23ubuntu-us-or.html    that is logged too....
<c_smith> it'll only work, like I said, once I install ubuntu, running OpenSUSE for a few to do a review.
<c_smith> yeah, I found the log for that channel for 11/07/2011
<c_smith> meh, I'm asking Bkerensa what the command was for getting the proper repos hoping he is awake.
<c_smith> going to install Ubuntu 11.10 and upgrade right after installing (no updates) and see how that goes.
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else bothered by the smaller buttons in the latest Ambiance/Radiance?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: can you post an image online for us to see
<ActionParsnip> :), will help clear up the issue. Thanks
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, I'm wondering whether it's intentional or not.
<Daekdroom> I think it's better if I check changelogs first
<Daekdroom> It seems that light-themes in precise is a single version ahead of oneiric's
<Daekdroom>     - Updates for the spinbutton
<Daekdroom> Could be that
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: imageshack and suck can be used, or dropbox public folder
<jtaylor> mh upgrade failure with bluez-alsa
<jtaylor> you should probably avoid upgrading until its fixed
<jtaylor> never mind apt-get install -f fixes it
<jtaylor> just some ordering issue
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-20
<Essobi> Christ that was silly...
<Essobi> LightDM changed from Unity2d to regular as default?
<jussi> So, Ive got a small bug on my 12.04 - can someone confirm a maximised chromium browser doesnt have close/maximise/minimise buttons??
<obelus> jussi - you still there? I just got back to myt computer
<jussi> obelus: yup, still here
<obelus> I'm running 12.04 on my laptop at the moment, just running an apt-get upgrade and then I'll install Chromium and see if that happens to me
<obelus> You have an address bar still, right?
<jussi> obelus: yeah, just the buttons for close, maximise and minimise are missing
<obelus> Are you using Unity?
<jussi> no
<jussi> Im on Kubuntu
<obelus> Ahhh. So normally your buttons are just on the title bar? Not up to date with KDE
<jussi> thought the problem is only limited to chromiums with titlebars turned off
<obelus> is that an option in Chromium?
<obelus> Just trying to work out how much I can do to try to reproduce the problem so I can see if I can work it out
<jussi> yeah, chromium option
<obelus> I'm guessing that it might be a bug in the Chromium package though, but I'll see if I can do anything
<jussi> and its only an issue on maximised chromium.
<jussi> ie. non maximised looks like: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/20/plasma-desktopeJ2719.png
<jussi> maximised: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/20/plasma-desktopkR2719.png
<obelus> ... lol, just switched from the tty terminal to graphical, and now my thing won't log in to test it :P might be a minute, I'm hanging on the greeter
<jussi> lol
<jussi> someone broke something
<obelus> :p my own fault, probably, not sure what I did to it though
<obelus> It logged in, just took a while
<obelus> I'd given up and started doing the REISUB thing and it just started after the R
<obelus> When I turned off 'use system title bar and borders'
<obelus> the buttons appeared on the left isde of the window
<obelus> side*
<obelus> Awesome, my laptop's online here now.
<obelus> I don't suppose yours appeared on the left too? (would be weird, but worth asking *shrug*)
<jussi> obelus: nope, not anywhere
<obelus> jussi: :/ sounds like it's a bug in the way it works just with KDE, because it works fine for me... your packages all up to date?
<jussi> obelus: yeah, up to date. Ill bug kde peoples :)
<obelus> jussi: Sorry I couldn't help:( best of luck with it...
<obelus> One last thing just popped into my mind, did it happen as soon as you installed it or was it after a change or update...? I'd suggest purging the package and reinstalling it if it happened after something else.
<meerkats> are there plans to update gnome classic with workable top and bottom bars?
<jussi> meerkats: Im pretty sure thats available now
<meerkats> jussi, I have problems to get rid of redundant access icons
<jussi> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<meerkats> they just wont go
<jussi> meerkats: other than that, I cant really help. (Im a kde user)
<meerkats> lol, ok
<meerkats> what will 12.04 be? unity too?
<jokerdino> yep
<meerkats> am I missing functions by sticking to gnome classic?
<jokerdino> i can't answer that. it depends on what you want.
<Daekdroom> He left already, but I'd like to point out that gnome classic already has workable top and bottom bars.
<Daekdroom> There's a key you need to press to change them, but that's it.
<AlanBell> anyone else got unity3d breakage today?
<AlanBell> I can't get to a desktop in 3d, just a blank wallpaper
<Daekdroom> Damn it. I upgraded already.
<Daekdroom> Better not restart my session
<AlanBell> it could easily be just me
<Daekdroom> Well, I just tried 'unity --replace' and it worked alright
<ro0ot> Has anyone attempted to install vmware on ubuntu 12?
<cjoke> thanks for hdspmixer :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<meerkats> in 12.04, gnome GUI, are you going to develope a calendar with multiple places and hours/weather to be displayed simultaneously?
<meerkats> example: time both for london and tokyo
<jokerdino> for gnome-shell ?
<jokerdino> i am not exactly sure about that, but i heard someone was making an extension that does that
<Daekdroom> meerkats, If you are talking about gnome-shell, I wouldn't expect you to find the answer in this channel.
<jokerdino> oh yeah, the relevant channel is #gnome right?
<Daekdroom> Indeed.
<hggdh> anyone on the new kernel with sound issues?
<h00k> I have to boot up yet today from yesterday's upgrades (about a weeks worth)
<hggdh> I think the new kernel (3.2.0-10) made it in the last few hours
<BluesKaj> hggdh,  which soundcard , and have you setup alsamixer and pulseaudio if installed?
<hggdh> BluesKaj: nVidia high-def, pulseaudio up. Booting to 3.2.0-9 gives me sound. Will have to reboot on -10 to pursue it
<BluesKaj> hggdh,  maybe your snd module isn't loaded in the new kernel, check the  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to make sure it's Card0
<hggdh> will do. But... if this is the case, it is still a break
<BluesKaj> you could always find in the 09 kernel alsa-base.conf file and the reload with modprobe snd_nameofmodule
<BluesKaj> aamof I haven't rebooted sonce the new kernel was updated either
<BluesKaj> since
<hggdh> will test it all as soon as the current meeting I am in is done
<BluesKaj> yeah , gonna reboot here ..bbiab
<BluesKaj> hmm , just rebooted with new kernel and audio is fine here
<radekB> Hi, I installed Unity 5 on Oneiric, everything worked fine, until I wanted to launch Deja-dup tool from the Dash. Instead of DD, System settings window appeared and kept reappearing after close until logout. Is there some solution?
<radekB> Ah, probably a missing link to libunity.so.6
<smjms> is anyone else's GTK programs being rendered with a black background in KDE? :(
<jasef> I just got an error saying WARNING: gnome-keyring:: no socket to connect to" when running an upgrade, anyone know how I could go about fixing that?
<jo-erlend> will the panel clock come back automatically, or must I reinstall it manually?
<trism> jo-erlend: try installing indicator-datetime
<jo-erlend> trism, do I have to restart Unity, or can I just run indicator-datetime?
<jo-erlend> nevermind, I just restarted it and my clock is back :)
<jo-erlend> thanks trism :)
<thechef> The performance improvements are now available without the Unity PPA?
<Daekdroom> thechef, Both precise repositories and unity ppa have unity 5.0
<thechef> okay, thanks - I'm trying to compare the performance of moving windows with Lucid (just by the eye) and if 12.04 capable is capable even on atom with intel graphics to display a clicked context menu while you still here the click. Lucid satisfied this expectation easily and I now see that Precise is trying to catch up, I hope it will be a 100% as fast when it's released
<Daekdroom> thechef, were you using compiz on lucid? Otherwise, it's not a fair comparison.
<thechef> Daekdroom, yes - but  it wasn't even a correct comparison yet. As I don't have a dual boot configuration and didn't install any measurement devices yet. (you would need some sort of camera which takes a 1000 pictures per second, right?)
<Daekdroom> You're right. It'd hardly be a correct comparison.
<Guest497> Is 12.04 usable yet or is it still buggy?
<guntbert> Guest497: its alpha 1 - what do you expect?
<Guest497> How can it be buggy, though - why are different versions of software incompatible?
<guntbert> Guest497: please read up what alpha status means
<Guest497> I know what it means
<Guest497> I just don't understand how a distro can be buggy.  Obviously immature software is buggy, but all the software in alpha 1 is mature
<trism> Guest497: well, gtk is 3.3.8, so that isn't really true
<Daekdroom> And it's not about the software being mature.
<Daekdroom> There has to be some slight tweaks, even when you work with every software stable, when you update something (specially libraries).
<meerkats> in unity, is there a stable way of shrinking the bar icons?
<meerkats> or, is it being developed?
<Daekdroom> meerkats, you mean the launcher?
<meerkats> yes Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> meerkats, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Daekdroom> then, run 'ccsm', Find "Ubuntu Unity Plugin", and under the Experimental tab, mess with the Launcher icon size slider.
<meerkats> Daekdroom, is it enough with turning back ? I dont see any accept or apply icon
<Daekdroom> meerkats, it should work from the next time you open the launcher, why?
<meerkats> Daekdroom, do I have to enable the plug in?
<Daekdroom> meerkats, if it's disabled, you're not using Unity.
<meerkats> aa..
<Daekdroom> Have in mind that Unity and Unity-2D(also called Unity-qt) are fairly different
<meerkats> crap... i DONT KNOW IN WHICH ON i AM... sorry
<Daekdroom> If the plugin is disabled, then you must be using Unity-2D, for which I don't know how (and if it's possible) to change the launcher icon size.
<urlin2u> you can't in ubuntu 2
<meerkats> should I disable it? being in unity2d
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-21
<snadge> i have updated 4 systems to precise now.. :D
<snadge> including my work pc
<snadge> work pc, home pc, htpc and netbook
<jtaylor> have fun with the X update coming soon then :)
<snadge> thanks for the heads up.. what kind of X update?
<jtaylor> 1.11 with input stack from 1.12
<snadge> oh ye of little faith.. she'll be right mate, as they say here in australia ;)
<jtaylor> you update so many pcs but don't read -devel-announce? :O
<snadge> well i did them one at a time
<snadge> but no, i didnt even know about devel-announce
<snadge> i did read the warning about "do not do this on production systems"
<snadge> but its not the end of the world if they dont work
<snadge> id rather help test and fix bugs on as many different types of systems as possible.. to hopefully have a more smooth time with 12.04.. thats my logic anyway
<snadge> especially since im capable of actually doing that
<snadge> fglrx seems to have an issue with compiz/unity for example .. where window focus doesnt appear to update properly
<snadge> radeon does not have this issue
<Fudge> anyone noticed in sound input tab, if you set your mic to be rear mic instead of default front. when you reboot it is back to front. have not found how to save this setting or a reason why it reverts
<snadge> why does precise set 127.0.0.1 for the dns
<snadge> wtf
<snadge> sigh.. i just updated a system from 11.10 to 12.04
<snadge> and lightdm isnt starting
<snadge> if i manually start it with service lightdm start .. it does
<snadge> im unfamiliar with upstart.. but if i use initctl status lightdm
<snadge> it returns: lightdm stop/waiting
<snadge> boot screen seems to be hung on Stopping read required files in advance
<urlin2u> snadge, this your only OS?
<snadge> i have windows on the same machine but its my only ubuntu os yes
<snadge> if i start lightdm manually.. i can log in and use the machine as expected
<snadge> ive worked out that its not ureadahead
<snadge> because i removed it
<Fudge> lightdm doesnt start automatically for me either
<snadge> hmm.. maybe something just broke very recently then.. because it works fine on my other two systems
<snadge> Fudge: are you using fglrx?
<Fudge> just removed and made defaults with update-rc.d, think coudl prob safely ignore this error
<Fudge> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/lightdm missing LSB information
<Fudge> dont believe I am
<snadge> what does update-rc.d if you dont mind my ignorance? (im just taking a crash course in upstart now.. ergh)
<Fudge> handles the runlevel init scripts
<snadge> so it will recreate them?
<Fudge> e.g update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<Fudge> update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<Fudge> reboot see if it works
<snadge> did you dist upgrade from an 11.10 system before seeing this problem?
<snadge> or just installed an update
<Fudge> snadge  this install is from precise alpha 1
<snadge> ok rebooting it now after doing the above
<snadge> nope that didnt help
<snadge> in fact now i get another error
<snadge> that S20lightdm isnt the way to invoke lightdm
<snadge> i guess the next question is.. how to i completely purge upstart
<Fudge> maybe there is somethign wrong with the init script
<snadge> i think so.. im losing patience with it.. i could probably just reinstall from scratch
<snadge> maybe i should try to at least figure out what went wrong
<Fudge> well u can start by looking at /var/log/lightdm/
<Fudge> mine look fine
<Fudge> check for bug reports
<snadge> mine look broken
<snadge> [+1096.25s] WARNING: unity-greeter: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<snadge> hmm.. and in x-0.log
<snadge> [-     XMM_GLX] [I ]glesxXvInit Configureable RGBOutputColorRange
<snadge>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<snadge> could be an issue with fglrx
<snadge> but if i manually start it.. it starts ok
<Fudge> isnt fglrx a driver
<snadge> yeah
<snadge> thats in x-0-greeter.log and x-0.log
<Fudge> nothing wrong there
<snadge> ok on a machine with a working lightdm
<snadge> therse only 3 seconds worth of log in lightdm.log
<snadge> on the broken system.. it goes up to 6200 seconds
<snadge> this is distressing me :/
<snadge> starting it manually with service lightdm start.. works fine
<urlin2u> snadge, you have a backup image of 11.10?
<snadge> nah.. of course not ;)
<urlin2u> to bad your best insurance.
<urlin2u> :D
<snadge> im just going to start heavily drinking and ignore it hehe
<snadge> im half tempted to try apt-get --purge remove upstart
<snadge> but it tells me it wants to remove 388 packages
<snadge> tempting
<snadge> and wants me to type "yes, i really want to do this"
<snadge> dont worry i've saved a list of the packages its removing.. and im just going to try installing ubuntu-desktop.. and manually install anything its missing
<snadge> failing that i'll boot off a live usb, copy off my data.. and format it with extreme prejudice
<snadge> <--- glutton for punishment
<Ian_Corne> is there any way to get the file transfor window back after it's hidden?
<jokerdino> click on nautilus icon
<Ian_Corne> i tried that
<Ian_Corne> doesn't show it
<jokerdino> hmm
<megamaced> hi, with the recent update to lightdm in precise, the "other" user option has been removed so I can no longer log in using an active directory account via likewise-open. Does anyone know how I can bring back the "other" user option?
<megamaced> i have temporarily switched to using GDM in the meantime
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chmac> libreoffice upgrades broken for you?
<jokerdino> chmac: mine is working fine.
<chmac> When did you last pull in updates?
<jokerdino> today
<jokerdino> around 12 hours before
<chmac> jokerdino: Hmm
<chmac> I'm seeing all kinds of dependency clashes
<jokerdino> oh hm
<jokerdino> what error message?
<chmac> jokerdino: If I select all updates except ia32-libs (which I hacked in from oneiric) it wants to remove my entire desktop :-)
<jokerdino> wooo
<chmac> python2.7 is showing as an available update, which wants to rip out a load of stuff based on python
<Daekdroom> Why did you get ia32-libs from oneiric?
<chmac> Daekdroom: To get skype running, it was a week or two ago
<chmac> I'm guessing this is a temporary issue. I had similar problems before because syncevolution wasn't updated, it was fixed in time
<Ian_Corne> libreoffice hasnt worked for me for a while now
<Ian_Corne> since my "fix" :p
<Daekdroom> I never noticed it stop working in PP
<Daekdroom> and I'm wondering why it still does not integrate well with GTK
<Ian_Corne> ffmpeg update is also broken
<thechef> What do you think? If I take the Unigine Benchmark and test using Unity and using Unity2D with nvidia card. Can I detect a difference? or does Compiz automatically deactive Compositing on fullscreen?
<Daekdroom> thechef, Possibly yes, and I don't think it deactivates compositing.
<Daekdroom> Because I've seen benchmarks regarding that.
<Daekdroom> (the impact of compositing in performance)
<thechef> Daekdroom, so if I want max out gaming performance I'm forced to use Unity2D or Gnome Classic, is it planned to let compiz detect a GL-context covering exactly or more than the entire screen and in this case deactivate compositing temporarily, or do you know if compositing overhead can be reduced to exactly 0 in circumstances where the opengl context covers the whole screen and now other effects are idle.
<Daekdroom> thechef, despite having a performance impact, that does not necessarily for the worst. And I haven't read about any way to reduce composite impact on gaming.
<Daekdroom> thechef, this is not recent enough to draw a comparison for 12.04, but check it out: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=1
<penguin42> Daekdroom: The first result on there is odd - I'm surprised Gnome2+Metacity gets a noticably lower score than the 3d based ones
<Daekdroom> penguin42, it surprises me too.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: The order with the open ones seems more beliavable - although I wonder why KDE is coming out so high
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Oddly on Nvidia, KDE is coming out the fastest - but what surprises me is that with what I assume are full screen games that the window manager makes any difference
 * penguin42 would have thought for full screen the window manager would just get the heck out of the way
<thechef> I think my guess that Unity makes window movement slower in frame rate was wrong. I just didn't expect a 6-7 year old intel centrino laptop to be faster than a atom nettop I bought last year.
<thechef> and the laptop still had 10.04 installed
<Ian_Corne> atom is really.. ugh
<thechef> and now I'm about to install 12.04, jumping from release to release and 11.10 is slightly slower, but I know that 12.04 is faster so I think it will be exactly as fast.
<thechef> I had fears that Unity would make Ubuntu the second best operating system in the world, but I'm sure I was wrong :)
<aguitel> in last upgrade i see this error :sh: 1: /usr/bin/gdbus: not found
<aguitel> ,what is this ?
<ts2> it means something was looking for /usr/bin/gdbus, and it wasn't found
<ts2> !find usr/bin/gdbus precise
<ubottu> File usr/bin/gdbus found in libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-bin, libglib2.0-dev
<aguitel> ts2, need to install this files?
<ts2> well, the error is saying it was looking for /usr/bin/gdbus, and that program is in the libglib2.0-bin package
<aguitel> ts2, solved
<aguitel> ts2, to make upgrade in 12.04 what is best to use,apt-get or aptitude ?
<Daekdroom> aguitel, apt-get
<Daekdroom> aptitude has a hard time dealing with multiarch
<Daekdroom> (which you'd only need if you're on x64)
<ts2> use do-release-upgrade
<aguitel> i am in x64
<Daekdroom> Wait, are you talking about upgrading to 12.04, or upgrade in 12.04?
<aguitel> upgrade in 12.04
<ts2> oh, apt-get will do then
<Daekdroom> I spent about two weeks trying to install wine1.3 through aptitude until I realized apt-get was the only one that could do it.
<ts2> aptitude sometimes tries a little _too_ hard
<aguitel> see that if i try to use aptitude:http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538366/
<Daekdroom> Bug #831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<aguitel> !find /usr/bin/gdbus
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/gdbus found in libglib2.0-0-dbg, libglib2.0-bin, libglib2.0-dev
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-22
<penguin42> I seem to remember someone saying ~1 week ago that a new X server was imminent - how imminent is it?
<jtaylor> its in staging
<penguin42> what version is it? I ask because I've got a bug that I'm told is fixed in upstream (although I'm not sure which upstream that actually is)
<jtaylor> 1.11 + input stack from 1.12
<jtaylor> (no idea what that means, its just what I read in the mail)
<jtaylor> you can test now here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging
<penguin42> ah, that's a pity - it's got the same version of the one I was interested in - the -qxl driver
<penguin42> hmm I wonder why Serge hasn't made a build of that; he's attached a debdiff to the bug and sent the patch up to debian
<edgy> hi
<edgy> $ mkdir test && cd test && touch a && du . a
<edgy> 12      .
<edgy> why I am not getting the usage of a?
<frimind> hi, is there anyone
<frimind> ?
<frimind> nope :D
<Fudge> lost here is this right .bashrc export DEBEMAIL="email@host" and DEBFULLNAME="my name"
<sagaci> Fudge that's right, as long as it's the same as your gpg key detials
<sagaci> details*
<Fudge> is precise going to be 'arm' supported arch
<Fudge> sagaci  thanks
<Fudge> had to use -k though to make debuild recognise me
<snadge> canonical are just copying microsoft and apple
<snadge> j/k
<snadge> im upgrading my 6th ubuntu system to +1 :P
<snadge> whilst consuming beer
<snadge> all ubuntu upgrades require alcohol
 * penguin42 waits for the python update to install so he can listen to some music
<penguin42> right, that's better!
<Fudge> lol
<Fudge> anyone here ever made a package where a script copies into /usr/local/bin on launchpad?
<Fudge> well not at launchpad but the chroot syustems on launchpad
<penguin42> why would you want to?
<testi> I remember that in lucid (and maybe also in natty) heavily moving windows used about 2-3% (shared among Xorg and compiz) of the cpu, now I get 30-40% (shared among Xorg and compiz)
<testi> it's an old intel centrino laptop.
<Fudge> penguin42  was that why, to me?
<penguin42> Fudge: Yes
<Fudge> oh ok its a little script that the package is supposed to copy into /usr/local/bin
<Fudge> but kept failing, i guess that in launchpads chroot that directory doesn
<jtaylor> packages should not use /usr/local
<Fudge>  exist
<Fudge> jtaylor  could you tell me why?
<jtaylor>  /usr/local is the space that is guaranteed not to be touched by package managers
<jtaylor> so administrators can put stuff in there without fearing being overwritten by updates
<Fudge> ah right, hesne local, for users to do local mods
<Fudge> yep i get ya
<Fudge> so i shoudl  have put it in /usr/bin probably
<jtaylor> yes
<em> jtaylor: when you say administrators do you mean the owners of the computer?
<jtaylor> depends
<jtaylor> owner != administrator in some cases
<em> Oh I think I know what you mean though.
<Fudge> cool
<em> I have not updated my ubuntu since Maverick.
<em> What am I missing out on?
<jtaylor> newer software versions, gnome3, unity etc
<Fudge> maverick was pretty good
<em> I'm happy with Maverick. So many people have warned me against Unity.
<jtaylor> I like it, though I'm pretty much happy when I have a working terminel ;)
<jtaylor> note that maverick goes end of life in 3 month
<em> that's a shame.
<em> That means no more updates?
<jtaylor> yes
<em> well after such a long time shouldn't it be updated about as much as possible?
<jtaylor> lucid til has one year of support though
<jtaylor> the issue are security updates
<em> Said another way, if something is so old then most of the bugs are worked out already?
<jtaylor> those are needed constantantly
<em> Why does it work that way? When i think of security updates I imagine someone found some breach that needs to be filled.
<em> Why is it not the case that the longer people have been looking for breeches the less likely a new one will be found?
<Fudge> u can backport to natty though
<Fudge> make it sing if u like, install unity somewhere else see if u like it
<jtaylor> there are security issues everywhere even in very old code
<jtaylor> they are only discovered with time
<jtaylor> and then affect even very old software
<em> do the number of new updates move asymptotically to zero though?
<em> If there were a release which never end of lifed, would they eventually finally fix it?
<jtaylor> no its even more likely to increase with time
<jtaylor> as more and more focus is put on security research nowadays
<em> It's confusing because software is made out of a programming language which is basically mathematics running on top of physics. It seems like it should be possible to make something that works the same way forever.
<jtaylor> thats very hard to do
<Fudge> thanks very much for the local packaging advice guys
<jtaylor> proving that a program works correctly in every situation is practically impossible
<jtaylor> an example would be the recently discovered bsd telnet flaw
<jtaylor> telnet is very old stuff, but only a month ago a serious issue was found with it
<jtaylor> luckily not many use telnet anymore
<penguin42> yes, that was a fun one - an odd bug for the 21st century :-)
<mydogsnameisrudy> looking to install kubuntu-desktop is that an option ?
<penguin42> mydogsnameisrudy: Sure
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok sudo apt-get intall kubuntu-desktop?
<mydogsnameisrudy> but at the login screen i see no option to switch
<penguin42> odd
<mydogsnameisrudy> just ubuntu and i think it ubuntu2 maybe
<penguin42> are you sure that apt-get installed OK? I'm surprised it was so quick
<mydogsnameisrudy> no it took time to install i did it last nite
<penguin42> haha ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> maybe check to see if it installed then
<ts2> check what's in /usr/share/xsessions/, if you see something like "kde-plasma.desktop", then you probably just need to restart the display manager to make it pick up the new file
<ts2> otherwise, if you don't see it, then something went wrong with the install...
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok thx ill take a look
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok it didnt install will reinstall and see thx
 * penguin42 wonders why virtuoso-t is taking 39% cpu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<gnomefreak> is bzr-notify crashing for anyone else? if not can you post the version you have?
<thechef> I have the feeling that CPU stepping isnt as sensitive as before making the UI slower.
<FernandoMiguel> any linux app to test my LCD?
<penguin42> test?
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel,  LCD TV or monitor?
<FernandoMiguel> laptop
<FernandoMiguel> I think I have a dead pixel
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Show a full white screen - I just use a full screen xterm
<bjsnider> take a screenshot and post it to a picpost site like imgur
<bjsnider> if the issue isn't in the screenshot, it's hardware
<bjsnider> if you touch the monitor where the dead pixel is, it might clear up
<penguin42> and if it moves, check if it has legs :-)
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> ever since I dropped this laptop ....
<FernandoMiguel> I've seen color flutations
<FernandoMiguel> stupid me
<penguin42> hmm what do you mean fluctuations - in one area or the whole screen ?
<FernandoMiguel> color temp
<FernandoMiguel> white isn't white... is warmer
<penguin42> oh hmm, a subtle problem
<FernandoMiguel> a serious one
<penguin42> how much warmer?
<penguin42> do you mean it's actually pink ?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: ok, 3 thoughts  1) A backlight fault (sucks) 2) Missing one of red/green/blue  3) There is a colour temp adjust somewhere ....
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: going to yellowish
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: color is fine... most of the times
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I'd try and display a full screen pure red, then a pure green, then a pure blue and see if any of them look very wrong
<FernandoMiguel> but times it jumps
<bjsnider> if there's no visible physical damage, you can call and have the warranty queue replace the laptop. but DO NOT tell them that you dropped it. say that it developed on its own
<FernandoMiguel> but since I dropped it, no RMA for it
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: its visible
<bjsnider> how bad is it?
<FernandoMiguel> the corner is put in
<bjsnider> ok, forget it
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Try xterm -bg red and full screen it
<bjsnider> don't drop equipment
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<penguin42> bjsnider: Submit a bug report against gravity
<bjsnider> it's been poorly coded because it can't be shut off
<FernandoMiguel> sure it can
<FernandoMiguel> just get away from any other corpse
<akharris> can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, i dont have a usb or dvd
<ikonia> akharris: what did I just tell you in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> "check the topic"
<akharris> i did....
<ikonia> akharris: however if you are not confident with how to upgrade, upgrading to unstable software releases seems a bad idea
<penguin42> can someone else running Unity on +1 tell me what happens when they resize a window?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, nothing other than a window gets resized
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, can I ask some more detail - does the window resize interactively - for me I get an orange overlay on the window and the overlay resizes as I stretch it, the window only resizes on release
<Daekdroom> penguin42, It only resizes on release for me
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, it's a shame - I liked getting windows the 'right' width when some windows showed the size information  -e.g. a terminal showing you when you had got to 80x24
<imnichol> Anyone else seeing an issue where the breadcrumb trail in nautilus is colored strangely?
<Daekdroom> I am
<imnichol> Do you know if there's a bug open?
<Daekdroom> I don't
<FernandoMiguel> VO: [xv] 4096x2304 => 4096x2304 Planar YV12
<FernandoMiguel> Source image dimensions are too high: 4096x2304 (maximum is 2048x2048)
<FernandoMiguel> my love for mplayer is lost !
<jtaylor> thats a large video :O
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> 2048 is just silly :p
<Ian_Corne> 2560x1600 would be something
<Daekdroom> Another output method could work.
<penguin42> what res are cinemas these days?
<Daekdroom> (instead of xv)
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: 4k
<FernandoMiguel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-GYrbecb88
<Daekdroom> For a moment I forgot movies are now shot using HD cameras
<jtaylor> how many people ahve the hardware to even view that movie in its full scale
<penguin42> jtaylor: Well, you'll just have to get some otherwise you won't be able to fix that bug!
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-14
<rigo> hi
<rigo> my wlan card is not always detected. as my tvcard.
<rigo> right now is the "default" 12.10 kernel installed. however im not sure that the issue is permanent under raring. i have to test.
<rigo> x64
<rigo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12454306#post12454306
<Walther> On apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, i get the following:
<Walther> The following packages have unmet dependencies: cups : Depends: cups-daemon (>= 1.6.1-1) but 1.6.1-0ubuntu15 is installed cups-daemon : Depends: libcups2 (= 1.6.1-0ubuntu15) but 1.6.1-1 is installed
<Walther> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<rigo> bazhang: maybe its easyer here
<bazhang> rigo, you on 12.10? or 13.04 with the issue
<rigo> is there a 13.04? never heared.
<rigo> so im on 12.10 x64 with raring
<rigo> right now its a clean install of the minimal system server installation 12.10 x64 with openssh server only.
<Walther> eh, 13.04 is raring
<Walther> 12.10 is quantal
<rigo> i c.
<rigo> yesterday i upgraded to the latest stable raring kernel. and im not sure that i had the error... i have to test.
<rigo> what is sure, if there is no network, i have nothing under dmesg, lspci and ifconfig -a
<bazhang> rigo, you mixed a raring kernel with 12.10?
<rigo> of corse :D
<rigo> bad?
<bazhang> rigo, thats completely unsupported; why are you asking for support on it?
<rigo> ok. right now i have a clean install of 12.10 x64 with the default kernel.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MrChrisDruif> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> So how is the Ubuntu train coming along?
<BluesKaj> I'm still on 12.10 , the 3.7 kernel bugs prevent my pc from having 13.04 installed
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh.
<MrChrisDruif> "3.7.1-2.fc18.x86_64" <= me running Fedora 18
<BluesKaj> no big deal, I'm trying out opensuse 12.2 just for fun ...seems ok but the packaging system is rather convoluted with yast and zypper and the rpms ..I find the source repos a bit messy
<BluesKaj> but it runs well enough
<rye> has anybody noticed increased number of media playback hanging with totem/gstreamer in raring?
<BluesKaj> totem , rye ? ..wow thought that was old and dead
<rye> BluesKaj: totem, yep, as in default video player in Ubuntu. I guess this is what happening in raring - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1085342
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085342 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem window constantly becomes unresponsive with gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> default, really ? ...been on KDE for yrs so totem has sort of drifted away ...I use VLC anyway
<progallo> Hi im totally new on Ubuntu can somebody help me?
<progallo> im having troubles with my mouse
<progallo> its a wireless logitech
<bjsnider> progallo, better to use the #ubuntu channel
<jarlath> Anyone using Raring for day-to-day use? I'm happy with 12.04 but also I'm hearing that Raring has been very reliable due to the new QA processes. Just curious :)
<dkessel> not on my primary machine. i use it on my netbooks, but it is very stable compared to previous releases, yes...
<jtaylor> it probably depends on what software you are using
<jtaylor> and with what you have problems in 12.04
<BluesKaj> raring won't install here , the kernel(3.7) is buggy nfor some amd cpus and nvidia gpus
<jarlath> thanks dkessel , jtaylor and BluesKaj . I have no problems with 12.04 and I have it installed on several machines so I will be reluctant to upgrade before the next LTS. But there were some very nice updates to Unity since then so I'm finding it difficult not to upgrade :)
<dkessel> BluesKaj, raring does have the 3.8 kernel now
<BluesKaj> jarlath, that's main thing , if you're happy with your setup then stay with it
<BluesKaj> dkessel, yeah just tried the latest daily , same result ,..stalls in text mode at the HW recognition stage
<jtaylor> if you have a free partition you can install it there to test it out
<BluesKaj> which is about 10 secs into the install procedure on the live-dvd
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm at the 13.04 destop on the live dvd , and have decent graphics from nouveau. However , the installer / ubiquity still will not install the OS. It just sits there with the cursor spinning . I assume this is the new 3.8 kernel since this is today's daily build.
<DredTiger> I'm running raring on a macbookpro. When I connect to my company VPN, DNS resolution for things outside the company domain fails.
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, getting closer though
<DredTiger>  I've been poking around the internet and see how network-manager uses dnsmasq
<DredTiger>  however /var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf is always zero bytes
<DredTiger> /etc/resolv.conf only has 127.0.1.1 for lookups...I assume that's what dnsmasq binds to
<DredTiger> I've tried adding extra dns servers via network manager to the vpn configuration settings, my wireless settings and no joy
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  tyes, but it's odd that ubiquity is still stalling. Granted that it's early days , but this has been going on since november
<BluesKaj> DredTiger:  are you on wifi or ethernet , or both ?
<bjsnider> not sure this is the right channel for his questions
<DredTiger> BluesKaj: Wifi
<DredTiger> I can plug in if needed
<BluesKaj> ok then you need network manager
<BluesKaj> ime , NM doesn't play nice with dnsmasq
<DredTiger> I thought NM runs it's own copy of dnsmasq? I certainly didn't set up dnsmasq
<DredTiger> Is there a pastebin for this channel?
<DredTiger> I used the general ubuntu pastebin
<DredTiger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1532124/
<BluesKaj> penguin42 said something about setting grub to text mode in the console so that ubquity wouuldn't try to use the graphical mode during the install on the assumption that it's the graphics card bug that's preventing ubiquity from going further
<DredTiger> Is this the place for me to be asking about VPN & DNS behavior in raring? Or is there just no one here right now who is familiar w/ those subsystems?
<bjsnider> DredTiger, unlikely that this is the right place
<bjsnider> there is a channel for network-manager talk. it's #nm
<bjsnider> this may not be a raring-specific issue
<DredTiger> bjsnider: thnx
<bjsnider> even if it is, the talk that goes on in this channel is usually on a lower technical level than that
<DredTiger> K
<schmoost1r> Hi there... I've an issue which manifests similarly to #869881, though I'm up and running with 13.04 & unlike the original reporter I seem to have traced back to a missing or mal-specified /dev/xconsole
<schmoost1r> I'm not sure wether to comment on that bug, or if I should open another
<schmoost1r> I'd rather not be needlessly opening bug reports
<schmoost1r> ah, I think the rsyslog package just needs its deps updating
<schmoost1r> ah, no, it's "Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole'" on start
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-15
<Walther> I'm seeing serious battery life regressions in 13.04, any help?
<Walther> Bumblebee is installed and discrete video card is off
<Walther> but still I get around 2h from full battery instead of the ~5-6 i used to get
<Walther> Tunables in powertop are set
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to diable the paswor for keyring upon gnome loading
<gnomefreak> no one?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, I've always just left it blank; did you mean how to blank it once its set? system settings users and groups I thought, though let me check
<gnomefreak> i dont want the propmt at all, i did it like a year ago and cant recall how to do it
<bazhang> http://www.fandigital.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-unlock-keyring-in-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> gnomefreak, ^
<gnomefreak> thanks'
<bazhang> np
<gnomefreak> bazhang: here is where i got stuck: Next, on Password and Keys window, right-click on a password item that you will unlock. If you have more than one password item, just right-click on each of them. When the pop-up menu shown, click "Change Password".  not sure what one to change
<bazhang> gnomefreak, let me try on mine, just  a minute
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bazhang> I've got two as well. desktop couch authentication they are named, and evolution so three
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i dont have either of those
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> well I never need to enter mine, so it must the same as my sudo password
<gnomefreak> bazhang: here is a screen shot. after the last entry in it is just browser passwordds. http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6508/screenshotfrom201301150.png
<bazhang> yeah, no clue then sorry gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> bazhang: np thanks for you r help anyway
<gnomefreak> s/you r/your
 * gnomefreak wonders if some of the things changed 
<gnomefreak> 35 not upgraded :(
<rye> hi, totem / gnome-shell / any pulseaudio app is hanging due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/glibc/+bug/1085342 which is fixed upstream but broken in debian and consequently in ubuntu. Anybody here I can poke about that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085342 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem window constantly becomes unresponsive with gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Walther> I'm seeing serious battery life regressions in 13.04, any help? Bumblebee is installed and discrete video card is off but still I get around 2h from full battery instead of the ~5-6 i used to. Tunables in powertop are set.
<rye> Walther: what kernel and what is the video card that is currently enabled?
<Walther> Linux affogato 3.8.0-0-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 11 17:26:08 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<rye> Walther: for how long have you been running 3.8.0 kernel?
<Walther> intel i7 ivy bridge CPU -> HD4000 graphics, and optionally, with bumblebee, Nvidia 620M
<Walther> rye: Idk, when was it pushed to 13.04
<Walther> i just apt-get upgrade :)
<rye> Walther: because in 3.7 one there was a massive regression both in cpufreq (speed was always at 100%) and i915 kernel module which always was running at full speed.
<Walther> hmm
<Walther> interesting
<rye> Walther: 3.8.0 was pushed on Jan 11-Jan 12
<Walther> that then, probably
<Walther> I use this on my main laptop all the time, update&&upgrade multiple times a day
<rye> Walther: let me look up the file which shows what freq the GPU is on to see whether it is fixed for you
<rye> Walther: ok, first CPU - "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq"
<Walther> 800000
<rye> ok, cpufreq works
<Walther> works, two terminals with "yes" running -> increases to 2401000
<rye> Walther: sudo  cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_cur_delayinfo | grep CAGF
<Walther> 700MHz
<rye> Walther: ok, then these two are ok, when did you last measure the battery usage?
<Walther> with two terminals with yes, drops to 350MHz
<Walther> Not actually sure. Haven't had lectures during last month so I've pretty much been plugged in
<Walther> but i've had nice 5-6h battery life at least with 12.10 and initial setup of 13.04 if i recall correctly
<Walther> and I've always got >4h
<Walther> now if I unplug, it shows about 2h15
<Walther> (and it's not just the battery indicator, it actually doesn't last longer)
<rye> Walther: well, ok, if you can test it now with 3.8.0 then that should be much better, with 3.7 on intel machines the CPU and GPU was always at 100% speed causing severe battery usage
<Walther> I am on 3.8
<Walther> I'm always at the latest pushed update :P
<Walther> But yeah, no problems surviving through this, i'm also willing to help debugging this
<rye> Walther: what's the laptop model?
<Walther> Zenbook UX32VD
<Walther> but upgraded to have a 256GB SSD
<Walther> ivy i7, 13" fullHD LED IPS, 256GB SSD, Nvidia 620M, 4GB DR3 160MHz (will upgrade to 10GB asap)
<rye> Walther: uh-huh, unfortunately I am not a kernel developer so operating only upon the data available in public sources and my experience... nVidia module is not loaded, right?
<Walther> rye: probably not correctly
<Walther> even though optirun --status reports
<Walther> sudo  cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_cur_delayinfo | grep CAGF
<Walther> eh
<Walther> Bumblebee status:  Ready (3.0.1). X inactive. Discrete video card is on.
<Walther> and yeah, that probably explains the battery thing
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> running on the 13.04 live dvd trying to figure a way to get ubiquity to install the OS , it just hangs at the disk examination stage and goes nowhere. Too bad there's no text mode installer :(
<rye> BluesKaj: are you able to get to the console? Any errors there?
<BluesKaj> rye, i didn't try
<BluesKaj> odd part is nouveau driver is working fine here , can't figure out  what the problem is since on the previous kernel X wouldn't even start
<BluesKaj> rye, I did dmesg , but I don't see anything to do with disksetup etc
<BluesKaj> this is what /var/log syslog prints out at what seems to be my last attempt to install the OS , http://pastebin.com/CuHXREZT
<alo21> hi everybody....
<alo21> I cannot install ubuntu rating on my usb-key with usb-creator-gtk, because I got: checksum not valid. Why?
<Walther> alo21: are you sure your download didn't go awry?
<Walther> alo21: try re-downloading the image :)
<jtaylor> using zsync will safe you some time if you have a slow connection
<Walther> Anyone want to help me find out why installing nvidia kernel modules fails?
<Walther> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Walther> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-0-generic
<Walther> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<Walther> Aborted (core dumped)
<Walther> when issuing "apt-get install bumblebee bumbelbee-nvidia nvidia-current"
<Walther> Uh, anyone?
<yofel> Walther: that modprobe error isn't fatal, but nvidia-current (304) doesn't build with 3.8
<yofel> use nvidia-310 instead
<alo21> Walther, did... but still the same issue
<BluesKaj> well, I managed to get Kubuntu 13.04 installed by installing 12.10 first then doing a net upgrade and not installing the nvidia "additional driver ". Ss it stands the nouveau is struggling with OpenGL and Native on Qt
<BluesKaj> a few crashes , that do recover , especially when launching and making changes in system settings
<johnjohn101> having a problem with 64 bit 13.04 and firefox 19 and flash crashing all the time.
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<johnjohn101> i'm running regular ubunut
<johnjohn101> it looks like it's the latest version
<BluesKaj> then ubuntu-restricted-extras
<johnjohn101> what does that provide?e?
<BluesKaj> flash and codecs
<johnjohn101> i used software center
<BluesKaj> !restricted-extras
<yofel> flashplugin-installer will be enough, but that's what's usually installed
<BluesKaj> hmm , no factoid
<yofel> I haven't gotten any flash crashes here lately, but I don't really use it much
<yofel> johnjohn101: any particuar public page that crashes it?
<johnjohn101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXVuF3IWSSA
<johnjohn101> loading the extras
<johnjohn101> really almost anything on youtube
<BluesKaj> seems to work ok here ..
<yofel> can't get it to crash here either so far..
<johnjohn101> crashes everytime here
<johnjohn101> even on chrome now
<johnjohn101> even sending the error report fails
<johnjohn101> anything i can collect and send or just wait to see if it gets resolved with a new patch or something
<Walther> Installed the 310 driver, now I can't get to desktop
<Walther> on login, flashes a couple times and back at login
<Walther> can get to the tty's though :P
<Walther> aaaand it still reports X inactive, card on
<Walther> Help, anyone?
<johnjohn101> Walther:  be patient.  they are here and there.
<Walther> Sure are :)
<Walther> I just happen to have a full day of lectures + work tomorrow (...uh, in 8 hours), kinda want to get my laptop in working shape :P
<Walther> Of course I can just fallback and use vi
<johnjohn101> you're using 13.04 now?
<Walther> yup
<Walther> wouldn't be asking in this channel otherwise
<johnjohn101> never use alpha for something you need to work
<johnjohn101> just my two cents
<JonEdney> I'm weary to run Beta on a production machine.
<yofel> Walther: a pastebin of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be helpful
<yofel> use pastebinit if you don't have X
<BluesKaj> I've been sruggling with 13.04 Kubuntu on an AMD64 bit pc with nvidia 8400gs card , finally got it to work , altho still a bit crashy using OpenGL , so xrender will have to do for the time being
<johnjohn101> maybe i'll reload in late feb.
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1535816 should be
<yofel> 3.8 still doesn't like my desktop's optical drives. I'm not really sure what's wrong though
<Walther> 3.8 seems to have plenty of issues
<Walther> it's only a good thing, tells us that something is being worked on :P
<BluesKaj> 3.7 was worse here
<yofel> (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets
<yofel> Walther: twin card setup?
<yofel> Walther: as X is loading the intel driver
<BluesKaj> ubiquity is still broken on 3.8 tho , I had to install 12.10 then do a net upgrade from there
<Walther> yofel: ...eh, like i've been telling a couple times, i7 w/ HD4000 (ivy bridge) and Nvidia 620m
<Walther> nvidia-310 + bumblebee + bumblebee-nvidia installed
<yofel> ah sorry, I didn't scroll back *that* far
<Walther> nvidia-current et al didn't break my X but it still had the GPU on all the time -> battery loss
<Walther> someone sugested nvidia-310, got broken X
<Walther> (and still GPU on all the time)
<yofel> I did as I only saw your nvidia installation issue
<yofel> as nvidia-current isn't installable
<Walther> mm
 * yofel doesn't know anything about optimus :/
<BluesKaj> yofel, the the nvidia additional drivers/jockey fails to install any in the list here , so the nouveau is it ,but I'll settler for it to stop breakage
<yofel> nvidia-310 works, nouveau has come a long way, but until it actually supports my displayport I need nvidia
<BluesKaj> 'yeah , well that
<BluesKaj> the cost of leading edge hardware
<Walther> and nouveau doesn't play along with optimus / bumblebee
<BluesKaj> is 310 the experimental driver ?
<Walther> it's hit stable already
<yofel> !info nvidia-310
<Walther> but it's not the default one yet
<ubottu> nvidia-310 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-310): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 310.19-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 36503 kB, installed size 104046 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<BluesKaj> hmmm...wonder if it
<yofel> 310.14 is the experimental one I think
<BluesKaj> ll run my 8400
<BluesKaj> ekcheapo card , but mosy nvidia drivers will run it
<BluesKaj> elcheapo
<Walther> yofel: yeah but the 310.19 is newer, and stable
<BluesKaj> Walther, did you get the 310.19 from nvidia;s site
<yofel> BluesKaj: it's in the archive
<yofel> called nvidia-310 for now
<Walther> BluesKaj: nope, repos
<Walther> I try to aviod manual installs as much as possible
<Walther> packae management <3
<Walther> peace for mind etc, not having to worry about security threats and exploits, patching everything on my own
<Walther> just update && upgrade
<BluesKaj> found the 310.19 , taking a gamble on it
<BluesKaj> it wasn't marked as an upgrade in synaptic
<yofel> technically it isn't one
<Walther> it's a separate package
<Walther> nvidia-current vs nvidia-310
<Walther> otoh i wonder why it hasn't been applied as such yet
<Walther> 310.19 is stable release by nvidia
<BluesKaj> should be interesting to see what happens next
<Walther> BluesKaj: tell me if you get a working X :P
<Walther> also iirc you didn't have optimus?
<BluesKaj> I'll be back either on 13.04 or 12.10
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep OpenGL indicates 310.19 is in service :)
<BluesKaj> no optimus here , this is an older desktop
<BluesKaj> Walther, yofel , thanks for thre tip
<Walther> But yeah, any help on my issue? :P
<BluesKaj> sorry , was too busy trying to fix mine ...and optimus is a tough nut
<BluesKaj> still crashy here tho ..similar to nouveau
<Walther> I've never had "crashy" problems
<Walther> it either works or doesn't
<Walther> but no random kpanics or anything
<Walther> or crashing under stress etc
 * yofel gets system lockups on his notebook sometimes - not under stress, only when doing "nothing"
<BluesKaj> system settings seems to crash a lot , it recovers immmediately , but leaves the notifier behind
<yofel> any indication what crashes there from the backtrace?
<BluesKaj> yofel, backtrace , http://pastebin.com/58M2G8F7
<BluesKaj> wife wants to watch the local news ...BBL
<yofel> #5 is kinda useless..
<yofel> it's something QML though
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-16
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> what is the best method to network remote desktop 2 ubuntu os desktops together?
<Theodore> using ubuntu 13.04 as the local computer
<Theodore> and a ubuntu install of 12.04 on a G5Server
<rye> Theodore: this is not 13.04 specific but you may have luck using XDMCP but not with Unity and GNOME Shell (KDE/XFCE will work though).
<rye> Theodore: that assumes you are on the same network, if you are accessing the server over the network, VNC may be a better alternative (but still not with GNOME Shell or Unity due to llvmpipe rendering full screen updates)
<Theodore> wow thanks rye
<Theodore> i will install XDMCP then
<rye> Theodore: uhm, you don't really need to install it, just configure in lightdm config file
<Theodore> how
<Theodore> rye
<Theodore> what do i do in ubuntu 12.04
<Theodore> to make it run a remote desktop server?
<rye> Theodore: fixing the page @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp because surprisingly it does not have the info
<rye> Theodore: will ping you back when I finish
<Theodore> cool
<Theodore> thanks
<rye> Theodore: ok, updated wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<Theodore> rye
<Theodore> how do i save or overwrite the old lightdm.conf file it wont let me because of access rights?
<Theodore> snele,
<Theodore> rye?
<BluesKaj> looks to me like ubiquity is broken on livemedia for kubuntu 13.04 ..had to install 12.10 then upgrade to 13.04
<Theodore> BluesKaj,
<Theodore> can you help me overwrite a lightdm.conf file
<Theodore> if file permissions are denying me acccess
<BluesKaj> how are you calling the file ?
<BluesKaj> err accessing the filen , rather
<Theodore> lightdm.conf
<Theodore> through word
<Theodore> or text
<BluesKaj> on gnome/unity?
<Theodore> unity
<Theodore> kde
<Theodore> nano
<Theodore> file name
<Theodore> and when i exit
<Theodore> it says file save denied
<BluesKaj> ok , alt+f2 , gksudo gedit //etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<BluesKaj> drop the double//
<BluesKaj> just use one
<Theodore> ok bnrb
<Theodore> brb
<BluesKaj> Theodore, this what my lightdm.cinf looks like , http://pastebin.com/tNN6F71u
<BluesKaj> conf
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> any big changes (wayland, btrfs..) in 13.04? or no big changes?
<BluesKaj> iceroot, none that drastic so far
<Kuschelwolle> Herzlich Willkommen in der Freiheit! Kein Kick Kein Ban nur Fun! lg Lukas #ubuntu-de-offtopiic
<bekks> Ban him please, he was spamming in #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic with the same crap.
<bekks> And yes, he got banned there, too :P
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> what is the best bluray ripper for ubuntu 13.04?
<Theodore> i have lxbdplayer and vlc
<Theodore> vlc is giving me aacs error
<Myrtti> bekks: Fuchs had a Discussion with him.
<Theodore> and lxbdplayer wont load cause aacs isnt loaded properly
<bekks> Myrtti: Ah ok then :)
<Theodore> what are my options?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here able to confirm what "sudo service networking restart" is supposed to do?  Because I though it would ifdown/ifup all interfaces ... but instead it rendered my desktop useles.
<natoka> hi
<natoka> I'm trying to get dspam, dovecot and dovecot-antispam working with pipe backend (using sendmail and spam@/ham@example.org)
<natoka> my problem is that the antispam plugin seems to ignore any mail movements from and to spam folders (retraining should kick in for that case)
<Walther> Anyone around? My X won't start and the discrete card doesn't turn off by bbswitch during boot
<Walther> using nvidia-310, bumblebee, bumblebee-nvidia, kernel version 3.8, ubuntu 13.04 raring
<Walther> in dmesg, ACPI: Cannot transition to non-D0 state from D3
<silverarrow> I was booted from ubuntu testing
<silverarrow> instant autobooted
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-17
<gnomefreak> anyone having issues running/starting openoffice.org from dashboard?
<gnomefreak> it seems ther eis no package for openoffice.org any longer
<gnomefreak> i forgot about libre
<skp1> im having issues with music stopping periodically. how do io solve this?
<skp1> *i
<gnomefreak> skp1: start by trying a dfferet player
<om26er> skp1, yeah, i say thats gstreamer to blame as i have similar issue in both totem and rhythmbox
<skp1> om26er: yeah it happens in vlc too, not as bad though since i moved the music files on to the partition 13.04 is on
<om26er> skp1, for the vlc case that's new, that does not happen for me
<om26er> if it also happens in vlc then well, it might be pulseaudio that's misbehaving
<skp1> om26er: it's happened in every player i've tried. but it has'nt stopped in a while, so maybe an update took care of it.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> well,  managed to install Kubuntu 13.04 and seems quite stable.
<Walther> Hello folks! I can't get to the graphical desktop. Running raring with all the latest updates.
<Walther> nvidia-310, bumblebee, bumblebee-nvidia installed
<Walther> but even if I uninstall all those, i can't get to the desktop
<Walther> either unity or i3wm
<Walther> I'm getting a Fatal server error: failed to activate core devices
<Walther> in lightdm.log
<Walther> and something about failing to compile keymap
<Walther> Any ideas?
<Walther> Uh, help would be appreciated. Already third or fourth ongoing day without X
<rye> Walther: at what stage it fails, what video hardware, what was changed (if any changes were performed by you)?
<Walther> Logging in (lightdm), either to unity or i3wm, it blinks and goes back to login. This started happening after some updates.
<Walther> intel i7 ivy bridge CPU -> HD4000 GPU, and a discrete card Nvidia 620M
<Walther> bumblebee + nvidia-310 installed
<Walther> and like i mentioned, some strange errors mentioned in lightdm.log (failed to compile keymap, fatal server error: could not start core devices)
<rye> Walther: ok, what's in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Walther> Script for cjkv started at run_im. Script for default started at run_im. mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<rye> Walther: are your $HOME permissions correct?
<Walther> haven't touched them, should be
<Walther> I do have encrypted home though
<rye> Walther: but you can successfully log in from the terminal, right?
<rye> as a user
<Walther> yes, irccing from there
<Walther> tty, that is
<rye> Walther: what's the output of ls -ld /tmp ?
<Walther> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root  4096 Jan 17 20:59 /tmp
<rye> Walther: sudo chmod +t /tmp
<rye> Walther: and sudo chmod a+w /tmp
<rye> Walther: basically your /tmp was not writeable by anything started from your session
<Walther> is /tmp seriously supposed to be drwxrwxrwt?
<Walther> also, woo, fixed
<rye> Walther: yes, the sticky bit makes the files only accessible by those who created them leaving the dir writable to world nevertheless
<Walther> ah
<Walther> anyway, fixed, thanks
<SwedeMike>  /win 2
<SwedeMike> oops
<Walther> Uh, what just happened
<BluesKaj> " Walther has left this server (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)"
<Walther> Oh.
<BluesKaj> How's the weather in Helsinki today/this evening?
<Walther> heh
<Walther> Current temperature: Kilo: -13.2 °C (-12.6 °C) Otaniemi: KehäI -12.9, JMT3 -12.9  °C (1022.86 hPa)
<Walther> from a bot
<BluesKaj> Walther, almost the same as here , -12.5C, sunny a few clouds
<BluesKaj> I'm 350km N of Toronto
<Walther> you mean, blue sky? :P
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<BluesKaj> actually it's pronounced blues-ky . a mere play on words , but it's stuck with me for 15yrs on irc
<BluesKaj> < drummer in a blues/rock band , hence the nick
<BluesKaj> phone won't configure on 13.04 :P
<DredTiger> Anyone here running Raring on a MacBookPro8,1 ( Early 2011 ) model?
<FernandoMiguel> stupid pidgin... keeps crashing... debug only shows it it failed to resolve a dns :(
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-18
<skp1> cant get synaptic to start from the dash or command line, any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> is it installed?
<TheLordOfTime> :P:
<TheLordOfTime> oops that emote was to a different channel...  i hate laptops :/
<skp1> yes
<BarkingFish> morning guys - anyone know of a ppa where I can upgrade and bugsmash on raring please?
<rigo> hi
<rigo> just a short question please. what vncserver works on the 5901-5904 ports?
<iceroot> rigo: every vncserver can work on these ports
<rigo> i got it already. i havent run the config-file... :)
<un2him> where do i get the 13.04 daily builds of ubuntu gnome remix?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apw> has anyone used a live-installer to install using LVM ?
<bekks> apw: Why?
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-19
<gnomefreak> i miss being able to use dist-upgrade :(
<gnomefreak> has anyone else seen this issue while running apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade? if so let me kno what to run to fix it. thanks
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548228/
<gnomefreak> no one here ot no one knows how to fix it
<gnomefreak> s/ot/or
<Walther> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548274/
<Walther> I'm not sure that's a good thing.
<Walther> didn't fix with apt-get -f install either
<Walther> Suggestions are welcome
<gnomefreak> Walther: thanks for sonfirming it
<Walther> ah, a more common issue then / broken package
<gnomefreak> Walther: did you try --configure?
<Walther> walther@affogato:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdiagnose
<Walther> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xdiagnose is broken or not fully installed
<gnomefreak> i guess im filing  bug report
<gnomefreak> Walther: canyou please read and comment on bug 1101688. [;ease add what happejned to you please,
<ubottu> bug 1101688 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "during a regular upgrade of ht updated packages. in Raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101688
<Walther> confirmed, commented
<Walther> also, it's pretty clearly xdiagnose issue, not dpkg
<Walther> "SyntaxError: ('invalid syntax', ('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/xdiagnose/welcome.py', 219, 32, ' "--height=480")\n'))"
<Walther> also, heh, now that's a way to say hi and welcome :P
<gnomefreak> Walther: yeah i forgot abou that. thanks for updateing the bug report
<Walther> no probs
<rigo> hi
<rigo> just one stupid question: can i install the os from an sd card what contains an iso file? so can the uefi bios extract it?
<alankila> hey, tried to boot raring ringtail this morning and found out that 3.8.0-1 kernel can't read the initramfs and the boot fails there
<alankila> boot issue solved. Was because / and (boot) was on XFS, and I rebooted too quickly, causing filesystem consistency issues wrt to grub's XFS driver. I guess I'll drop that FS.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dupondje> Hmz, Its not supported to copy a file from 1 gvfs mount to another ?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone having DNS problems on +1 ?
<FernandoMiguel> two laptops, fully updated, different networks
<FernandoMiguel> continues timeouts and dns failed responses
<FernandoMiguel> some more network intensive apps complain a lot.... anything video streaming related, like skype, g+ hangouts, pidgin... etc
<elhoir> hi there,
<elhoir> i have installed pulseaudio 3.0 via the audio dev team ppa
<elhoir> using ubuntu raring 13.04
<elhoir> and today i got this
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/Ku0hkAmB
<elhoir> any idea?
<john__> Hello, are transparency issues of panel in Kubuntu 13.04 / KDE 4.10 B1 a know issue ?
<john__> I am talking about this
<john__> http://imgur.com/a/QS5Gs
<BluesKaj> john__, ^ so there may be some otherfixes that may affect you but unfortunately a reboot is required
<john__> no problem, I got warned about living on the edge
 * elhoir still prefers GNOME 3 rather than KDE 4 for the desktop :)
<john__> BluesKaj what are those fixes? During setup I got warned about a broken pixelcache but it seems only to affect gtk apps
<john__> BluesKaj gtk-pixbuf or so, but that doesn't sound like the transparency issues I see with panel and widgets
<BluesKaj> sorry john__ I was speculating on whether your issue was affected , it was on the off-chance the upgrade mu=ight fix it ...my issues seem to be fixed now
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-------  1 root root 613M Out 28 22:12 encrypted.block
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows what's this on /boot?
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, got any encrypted partitons ?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: nope... I suspect its remains from ChromeOS
<BluesKaj> aha
<FernandoMiguel> but why it would write on another OS /boot, beats me
<BluesKaj> same here , no clue
<elhoir> any idea about this? ---> http://pastebin.com/Ku0hkAmB
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta push some snow
<elhoir> hello again
<elhoir> what does this dmesg line mean?
<elhoir> [   16.808632] microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin
<elhoir> is it a bug?
<penguin42> hmph, what's up with kvm networking on todays update
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , kvm networking ,... how do you mean ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Guests aren't getting networking today
<BluesKaj> ok
<penguin42> hmph, restarting all the bits I can think of doesn't help
<penguin42> hmm
<BluesKaj> used 12.10 install to upgrade to 13.04 , the 3.8 kernel is ok , kwin is so-so , as is the 310.19 nvidia driver I was advise to install
<penguin42> ah, at least you've got the thing to boot at last
<BluesKaj> er advised
<BluesKaj> yeah ..it was ubiquity thatr was stalling out
<BluesKaj> thay was a fairly big update/upgrade today , at least ti fixed the missing toolbar and menubar on my app windows
<penguin42> yeh I suspect my networking problems are due to that, I'll reboot in a few mins to see if that fixes it
<penguin42> hmm, ok after a reboot
<om26er> my wifi keeps disconnecting anyone else face that on raring ?
<PatrickDK> om26er, intel wifi?
<om26er> PatrickDK, its Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<om26er> so not intel I guess ?
<PatrickDK> dunno :) for me, it's been never ending issue with intel wifi chipset, since 9.10
<PatrickDK> and not the same system, it's a known intel driver issue
<PatrickDK> but dunno about atheros
<alankila> I have had good experience with ath9k based card for a few years. Almost never fails. Have copied like 1 TB of data wirelessly without interruption at best.
<alankila> It's AR5418/AR5008 based adapter. Some d-link device iirc. It took almost a year before it started to work in ubuntu though because of some register programming error that took long time to get fixed
<om26er> alankila, it has worked perfectly fine on this machine from 12.04 to 12.10 I guess it will get fixed in raring as time passes
<alankila> the 3.7.0 kernel could not use my other 5 GHz ralink rt2800 card at all, but 3.8.0-1 appears to work again
<alankila> that did not work yet on 12.04, so I'm pleased about progress on this front
<alankila> that being said linux wireless story is very much a hit-and-miss kind of thing
<bjsnider> alankila, now, that's with the plain kernel module, not with anything like nspluginwrapper or something right?
<alankila> yep
<alankila> I have not ever used the ndiswrapper successfully
<alankila> I also had some broadcom card that crashed on the open source driver, but luckily the driver available with jockey allowed that one to work. The open source driver would hard-freeze the machine in about 1 minute or so
<alankila> so, to summarize, I don't think it has yet happened that wlan would have just worked with linux :-/ but nevertheless, usually after waiting a year or two, it has started working, so no complaints now
<Bluefoxicy> i used to use ndiswrapper because it was the only way to get wifi
<Bluefoxicy> but I thought it had become obsolete
<mrmcq2u> hey, could someone point me towards a pulse dev
<mrmcq2u> or sound indicator dev
<bjsnider> the closest we have would be themuso
<bjsnider> he's in some other channels
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-20
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , hoe goes the battle ?
<BluesKaj> err how
<penguin42> yeh ok
<penguin42> I'm currently hitting my lack of understanding of Windows trying to get a reflashing tool to work under wine to unbrick a little ARM board
<BluesKaj> raspberry pi ?
<penguin42> nah, an MK809 - much more powerful than a Pi
<penguin42> can run a hacked Ubuntu install; 1GB RAM, dual core 1.2GHz CPU (on a good day) - although in my case currently bircked, and the firmware rewrite if you really screw it up needs this annoying windows ap
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta reboot into the new kernel ..hope it holds together
<john___> What does it take to browse my UpNP (DLNA) collection using Dolphin?
<john___> Kubuntu 13.04 btw
<drhalan> hey i was wondering what filebrowser you guys are using. nautils is really unusable in 3.6... however i cannot find marlin or nemo in the repos
<penguin42> john___: I don't know, but you might see if Kaffeine can browse it - it seems to be able to play back pretty much everything else
<john___> penguin42: Using VLC it works, but I was wondering if Kubuntu has some sort of UpnP support, as my devices do not show up in Amarok either
<penguin42> john___: Not sure, I've not got any upnp stuff - but I'd be kind of surprised if it didn't
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; youĺl let us know how it goes right?
<BluesKaj> I got back ok after the new kernel install , mr
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif,
<MrChrisDruif> So you've finally managed to install Kubuntu 13.04 BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, yes , installed 12.10 on this partition and upgraded via internet , thereby bypassing the ubiquity bug
<MrChrisDruif> Huzzay!
<BluesKaj> fortunately the nvidia driver is working fairly well , considering ...
<BluesKaj> the kde upgrade also helped a lot
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<drhalan> anyone knows what the plans for gwibber in raring are? development seems to have slowed down even more...
<penguin42> one in raring is currently 3.6.0-0ubuntu2
<ShawnRisk> How do I tell update manager of new linux kernel version, I installed? Update Manager is tell me to update to 3.2.0 when I know my version is 3.7.3 when I do uname -a in terminal on Ubuntu 12.10
<patdk-wk> ShawnRisk, that isn't an *update*, that is an backport
<patdk-wk> this is the wrong channel for 12.10 anyways
<ShawnRisk> patdk-wk: which channel should I be on?
<patdk-wk> #ubuntu?
<patdk-wk> this is for 13.04
<ShawnRisk> I tried there and they said to try here and also it is not something we support.  All I am asking is how to make it so the update manager knows I am using kernel 3.7.3
<jtaylor> remove the 3.2 kernel
<jtaylor> or just install the update and run update-grub to get it to 3.7 again
<ShawnRisk> that will not help
<jtaylor> why wouldn't it?
<jtaylor> you can also just pin your kernel package
<ShawnRisk> jtaylor: I have to download the 3.2.0 kernel for no reason.  Pin my kernel package?
<jtaylor> if you haven't got 3.2 installed update manager should not update it
<jtaylor> update-manager only updates what is there
<jtaylor> it would only pull new stuff if something depends on 3.2
<jtaylor> which should be unlikely
<ShawnRisk> but I still see that there
<ShawnRisk> I have to go so thanks for the help
<uccio> win
<DreadKnight> this fail issue with 13.04 regarding libmp3lame... as the package is named libmp3lame0 and the video editing apps don't recognize it because of that and render the videos without audio *sigh*
<DreadKnight> what can I do?
<smallfoot-> is +1 kinda stable?
<smallfoot-> or its messy?
<hggdh> kinda stable. Obviously, YMMV
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-13
<bekks> What is a "F2FS" partition?
<jtaylor> partitino with f2fs filesystem on it
<jtaylor> if the kernel supports it you can probably install onto it
<jtaylor> it should be supported, but can't currently check
<bekks> whats a f2fs filesystem? never heard of that
<jtaylor> filesystem for flash devices
<jtaylor> relative recently went into the kernel
<bekks> ah, ok.
<user82> bekks, sorry did not see your message on time
<user82> last i checked the installer did not detect the partition with f2fs as usable, even though technically it should be do-able
<user82> that was 13.10 however
<beyondcr> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to install this version of fglrx https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:13.101-0ubuntu6
<beyondcr> could anyone turn me in the right direction?
<beyondcr> should there not be a install script?
<holstein> well, there are scripts with the package from the manufacturers site
<holstein> beyondcr: maybe you can get that particular version there
<beyondcr> holstein: this is the only version I found that supports kernel 3.13 at the moment
<holstein> beyondcr: it will be packaged from the manufacturers version
<beyondcr> holstein do you mean to pull the installer scripts from the manufacture and try to install?
<beyondcr> I believe this version was patched to support kernel 3.13
<holstein> beyondcr: i mean, get that version you need from the manufacturer
<wgrant> beyondcr: Are you running trusty already?
<wgrant> If so, that version of fglrx is the default.
<holstein> should be in the repos of 14.04
<wgrant> Ensure that your system is up to date.
<beyondcr> Thanks let me take a look!
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> running Lubuntu Trusty and added the Racefinity theme to make LXDE look like 'normal' Ubuntu. Transmission seems to be disobeying the theme though
<ActionParsnip> Is Transmission setup to use a different theme setting somewhere for menus
<ActionParsnip> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/menuissue.png
<ActionParsnip> is the issue, also File, Edit, Torrent are similarly coloured.
<ActionParsnip> funnily though, transmission-qt is fine
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is Transmission not fully ported to GTK3 ?
<ActionParsnip> or are bits still on GTK3?
<brainwash> ActionParsnip: does your theme support for gtk3 apps?
<ActionParsnip> yes, everything else is fine
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: check the ravefinity theme
<brainwash> is only this particular theme affected?
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: i'll have a check. I have emailed the guys
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/1268530
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1268530 in transmission (Ubuntu) "LXDE / Openbox theme not obeyed." [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> pics and everything :)
<brainwash> you should get at least the raring package of this theme
<ActionParsnip> adding the Oneiric version seems to make things better. I'll see if there is a raring version
<brainwash> but still, trusty ships with gtk 3.10, so this theme might be outdated
<brainwash> it needs to support the recent version of gtk3
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: yeah I suspect this is the issue
<brainwash> so this report could be invalid
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: possibly, lets see. I told the ravefinity guys the issue, hopefully they will make a Trusty branch on the PPA :O
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: its a great theme otherwise
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: I like the default ubuntu theme
<ActionParsnip> brainwash: thanks btw :)
<ThomasB> Okay
<ThomasB> I'm in desperate need of assistance
<ThomasB> When I start up 14.04 with the Unity session, the launcher doesn't start up at all
<ThomasB> If I ctrl alt F1 and do DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace, the launcer starts, ubt none of my unity settings have been retained
<ThomasB> and they don't save either
<ThomasB> There's no indicator applet as well
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<livram79_> how can I try Ubuntu with XMir?
<popey> why would you want to do that?
<elfy> popey: because they've just been told that xubuntu isn't looking at it at the moment
<elfy> not liking the responses so far it seems
<popey> why would xubuntu (or anyone) be looking at it?
<popey> odd
<elfy> I think that the guy that set up the image with it for us when we looked last cycle still has it kicking about - but we're not looking at it :)
<ThomasB> i reinstalled <_<
<genii> Known issue with networking after latest updates? dhclient broken right now for me.
<BluesKaj> genii, using NM ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Even setting it manually in /etc/network/interfaces wasn't working for dhcp, only static
<TJ-> genii: any reports in "/var/log/syslog" as to what was going wrong?
<genii> I'll revert it to dhcp and see if I can get any useful info. Back in a while.
<genii> Turns out that dhclient command wants to update other stuff not directly related to the ethernet adapter.. eg: mail settings. So when some files in /etc/mail are gone that it's expecting, release and renew of ip by dhcp fails
<BluesKaj> weird
<genii> BluesKaj: I guess it's to prevent error messages from your mail program like sendmail or postfix from logging unnecessary error messages while network is down
<BluesKaj> ok genii, I'll take your word on that :)
<kaimast> hey i try to create a .deb but during the build process some files are created and I get "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change". any ideas how to work around this?
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-14
<habanany> hey guys i havea question , i recently upgraded kernel to 3.13 rc5 , this is my question , releases candidate upgrade from one release to the next up through aptitude or have to be installed manually
<holstein> habanany: where did you get the kernel?
<habanany> linuxg.net
<habanany> holstein ^^
<habanany> holstein sorry , i dindt mean to send an smile
<habanany> holstein i send ^ ^
<holstein> habanany: you will maintain it manually. if you want packages to be maintained automaticaly through the package manager, you use repo packages, or ubuntu also supports adding sources with PPA
<habanany> holstein i upgraded to 3.13 rc5 then i noticed there was another post of 3.13 rc6 so my question is , when i run sudo update sudo upgrade my kernel automatically upgrades or what ?
<holstein> habanany: it depends on the sources.. and how they provide you upgrades. if you are intended to provide the uprgrades, then you will.. if a newer kernel were to come up in the stock packages, that would get installed
<holstein> habanany: if you downloaded, and compiled your own kernel, you will do that each time
<habanany> holstein thanks , i guess im gonna have to read more if i wnat to learn , i just like to experiment , thanks again
<ThomasB> I restarted Unity and my global menu "indicator" and indicator applets are gone
<ThomasB> Any way to restart them?
<ThomasB> Doing killall unity-panel-service doesn't restore them, even though the panel comes back automatically
<ThomasB> test
<Beldar> ThomasB, Have you tried a logout or reboot, I have not heard of restarting or killing unity.
<ThomasB> Yeah, I just restarted
<Beldar> ThomasB, How about the reboot?
<ThomasB> that's what i mean my bad
<ThomasB> I rebooted
<ThomasB> and it worked
<Beldar> ThomasB, Cool, what was the original issue?
<ThomasB> No clue
<ThomasB> oh
<ThomasB> there weren't any indicators
<ThomasB> but I don't know why
<Beldar> ThomasB, Ah, generally a unity or compix reset is what I would suggest on releases where the instructions are available.
<Beldar> compiz*
<hyper_ch> trying to get latest updates and having a problem here:  http://paste.debian.net/76085/
<pero> i just installed mupdf via apt but i dont see an icon for it anywhere nor does anything happen if i try to open 'mupdf' from Run Program in the xfce menu
<ghostcube> any infos for updating according to these bug?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1256542
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1256542 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "Please update kdeconnect-kde to 0.4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<bazhang> !info mugshot
<ubottu> Package mugshot does not exist in trusty
<brainwash> bazhang: mugshot will be added soon
<bazhang> the only mugshot  I see is in gnumed-server
<brainwash> bazhang: currently you still have to use the stable or daily PPA
<steve_fi> does anyone know if the kernel 3.13 thats greater than rc1 has been added to the daily trusty image yet?
<BluesKaj> steve_fi, it should be, it came down the pipe in an upgrade yesterday
<steve_fi> BluesKaj, thanks!
<ghostcube> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-2-generic          3.13.0-2.17  updated today
<lfaraone> My external monitor randomly goes to sleep on 3.12.0-7-generic , only to come back up when I switch to vt0. Sometimes when I switch back to the GNOME vt the monitor stays on, but after a few times doing this it eventually stays off. I have sandybridge integrated graphics on my Lenovo X220. Is there a good way for me to debug this?
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - what are the main planned features in 14.04? Besides things in 3.12 kernel
<ironhalik> I know it's kinda early, but I can't find any decent article on the big things
<ironhalik> everyone seems to write about TRIM support, as if it was a new thing :P
<genii> ironhalik: As I understand, a delta-based diff system for updates as well. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<ironhalik> hmm, looks neat
<ironhalik> but it seems like its more aimed at ubuntu touch
<ironhalik> still, could be great for OEM installs, with a 'return to stock' button
<ironhalik> I thought it's more like fedoras presto
<pgnome> hi, does anyone use gnome and have an external drive?
<elhoir> hello all - i have a serious problem with Ubuntu 14.04 and my laptop - it freezes, and when rebooting, kernel "panics" when loading AMD CPU microcodes
<elhoir> this does not happen in my desktop PC
<elhoir> so i mnot sure its an Ubuntu problem or a hardware problem
<elhoir> any clue?
<pgnome> what laptop is it?
<pgnome> which ver. of Ubuntu 14.04?
<elhoir> laptop - ASUS k50AF - 4 GB DDR2 RAM - 4500 HD Raden GPU - AMD Turion II M520 CPU
<elhoir> yes, ubuntu 14.04
<pgnome> amd64 ver of 14.04?
<elhoir> yup
<pgnome> oh, thought maybe the laptop can't run 64 bit
<elhoir> pgnome: nope, i have been using 64bit for a long time ^^
<elhoir> i thought it was a heat problem, but las time i tested - this morning - CPU was almost idle, just watching a Youtube video
<elhoir> sound begun looping, i had to reboot via power button (and it rebooted, so Ubuntu wasnt really frozen),
<genii> !info amd64-microcode
<elhoir> and then kernel got "panic"
<ubottu> amd64-microcode (source: amd64-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2.20131007.1+really20130710.1 (trusty), package size 27 kB, installed size 106 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<elhoir> genii: IIRC i installed that package....
<pgnome> can you boot up live dvd?
<elhoir> pgnome: havent tried
<pgnome> if it still has the panic, then it could be hardware, I would guess
<genii> elhoir: Is the cpu overclocked?
<elhoir> genii: nop
<pgnome> has it worked before ?
<elhoir> pgnome: yes it did
<pgnome> also, your laptop looks like it has the amd radeon chip
<pgnome> did you change any graphics drivers?
<elhoir> pgnome: i use the open source radeon driver
<elhoir> i used to use the fglrx-legacy from makson96`s PPA
<elhoir> but its no longer supported so i switched to open source radeon
<pgnome> how soon was that?
<elhoir> not very soon.... before upgrading to 14.04 iirc
<pgnome> just trying to determine whether there is any possibility of a software problem - I'm probably wrong or on the wrong track
<pgnome> I would try a live DVD to see if the problem still happens
<elhoir> this does not happen in my desktop PC ---- Intel i3 @ 2.93 GHz -- 8 GB DDR3 RAM -- AMD HD 6570
<pgnome> 13.10 or 14.04 - if hardware prob, I think it'd still happen?
<elhoir> and, it doesnt happen as well if i use Windows
<elhoir> (7 64bit)
<elhoir> but it still might be a hardware problem
<pgnome> Windows 7 is on the laptop, too?
<elhoir> pgnome: yes
<pgnome> check the temps and indicators for your cpu, maybe?
<pgnome> but, if it was hardware, windows 7 would maybe blue screen but it's working for you, right?
<pgnome> sorry, I have no other ideas :(
<elhoir> i did, but this morning sensors were showing about 70ºC for the CPU when it roze
<elhoir> froze*
<elhoir> better
<elhoir> when sound began looping
<elhoir> (as i said, i was able to reboot, so ubuntu wasnt frozen)
<elhoir> so you would recommend me to bring laptop to some technician?
<pgnome> if you can boot, I'd make sure  lm-sensors is installed and run 'sensors'
<pgnome> or use a live dvd and see if it boots - if so, run it there
<elhoir> pgnome: its installed, for sure
<pgnome> you could try though - see what temps it shows
<pgnome> in ubuntu
<elhoir> what shold be normal emps?
<elhoir> temps*
<elhoir> oh god
<elhoir> what sould be normal temps?
<elhoir> should*  (f**k....)
<pgnome> I'd guess 100 is max. temp so it's a bit high when it was 70
<pgnome> oh, up to 95 - I read
<genii> AMD make good space heaters
<pgnome> it's easier to have ok cooling in desktops
<pgnome> I don't know what he's doing with it but I would run the temps/sensors program with nothing else running and see what the output is
<TJ-> elhoir: 70C is hot ... I've dealt with that situation many times... my guess is the cooling radiator in the laptop has become blocked by dust and fluff. Quickest solution, if the laptop allows it, is to remove the bottom cover that is over the CPU/GPU and heatsink fan, remove the heatsink/fan and blow it out with compressed air or otherwise gently remove any blockages. I'd also apply fresh thermal paste to the heatsink before refitting. That'll usually drop the
<TJ-> operating temperature 10C or more.
<elhoir> i will bring laptop to some technician ..... i ´d do it myseld if it were the desktop PC, but not the laptop....
<elhoir> TJ-: laptop have reached 90ºC and more some times
<elhoir> of course, it freezes
<elhoir> but its not the case now
<TJ-> elhoir: overheats is a better description!
<elhoir> yeah
<elhoir> but its not the case now, it became unuseable even at 70ºC :(
<TJ-> elhoir: Another option you could try is to re-seat the memory modules. They can become very slightly resistive on the connections... a firm remove and reset will often solve weird crashes.
<elhoir> aha
<elhoir> i have to buy this fan http://www.pccomponentes.com/tacens_optimus_netbook_cooler_hasta_15_4_.html
<elhoir> had*
<elhoir> because i know laptop overheats
<elhoir> but today... it wasnt overheated, for sure
<elhoir> and also it "freezes" even while fan is plugged in
<elhoir> :(
<elhoir> its very frustrating
<TJ-> elhoir: Don't dismiss overheating entirely... very small local hot-spots can occur if the thermal paste has deteriorated.
<elhoir> TJ-: i dont, but the problem is much more often when using Ubuntu Linux (almost always) than when using Windows 7 (almost never, it happened few times too, through)
<TJ-> elhoir: OK... something to consider is how well the ACPI is being interpreted/used by Linux... The ACPI DSDT describes the motherboard devices and how to control them. It used to be quite common that bad DSDT installed by the manufacturer would cause this kind of issue on Linux but not on Windows, since the manufacturers write custom drivers for Windows, whereas Linux has to rely on the ACPI DSDT
<elhoir> how can i test it?
<TJ-> elhoir: Rule out all other possibilities ... ACPI can be a minefield. Ubuntu used to carry patches to allow a custom DSDT be loaded into the kernel, to fix such issues, but I don't know if that is still possible
<elhoir> another thing - i have been using BOINC for a time, (not very long, through)
<TJ-> elhoir: I've rewritten a few DSDTs to fix manufacturer bugs
<elhoir> and, when using BOINC, issues started,
<elhoir> i thought it was due to heat problems
<elhoir> (BOINC rises CPU usage to 100%)
<elhoir> but now im not using BOINC anymore because of it, and it crashes too :(
<elhoir> TJ-: and... if its an ACPI issue... what can i do?
<TJ-> elhoir: Not a lot, unfortunately
<elhoir> :(
<elhoir> well i will contact  with some technicians..... will report to you
<elhoir> thank you guys
<pgnome> TJ-, you there?
<TJ-> only just :)
<pgnome> oh, I was only going to ask if you ever use an external drive with trusty
<TJ-> I've been using it on a server with multiple disks on various interfaces
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-15
<mamarley> Anyone else getting a KP when attempting to install libc 2.18-0ubuntu5?
<mamarley> I just had something really weird happen.  When I tried to update libc6, the system kernel-panicked when setting it up.
<mamarley> Rebooting and trying again led to the same KP.  I ended up recovering my using my grml recovery image, chrooting in, and (successfully) installing the update.
<pgnome> ughhh.. I meant to ask TJ smth else but had to leave
<pgnome> anyone else use an external drive?   I think I encountered a bug when I want to rename a folder
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> hello BluesKaj
<ikonia> how are you finding your 14.04 testing at the moment
<BluesKaj> ikonia, quite stable , running on a laptop and the desktop, only a minor problem with nvidia driver , which was solved after using nouveau for a few dsya.
<ikonia> not bad
<BluesKaj> err days
<ThomasB> i wish I could say mine was stable
<BluesKaj> working quite well here , but I'm a KDE user as you probly already know , so i can't vouch for unity etc
<ThomasB> although i've been doing a lot of power user stuff with it
<ikonia> such as ?
<ThomasB> changing compiz settings
<ikonia> what power user stuff have you been doing ?
<ikonia> changing settings = power use ?
<ThomasB> apparently
<ThomasB> in the eyes of Ubuntu it is
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<streulma> hello, is it normal that the tamtam sound of ubuntu 14.04 is lower then earlier versions?
<ThomasB> *Canonical
<ThomasB> I had this weird issue earlier where I tried to set up Banshee to last.fm and it crashed compiz for some reason <_<
<BluesKaj> ikonia, are going to try 14.04?
<ikonia> probably not at this time
<ikonia> I've followed/looked at individual packages
<ikonia> but in terms of the distro, I'm not really intereted
<BluesKaj> yeah I have 13.10 installs on both machines
<ikonia> few packages/bug fixes where of interest to me, but the distro as a whole isn't really of much interest to me
<streulma> I did not notice impacting changes
<streulma> just the new Ubuntu browser :)
<streulma> I tested Ubuntu 14.04 for now, because I want to switch from OSX to Ubuntu
<mamarley> I am experiencing rather severe problems with Trusty.  When I attempt to upgrade to eglibc 2.18-0ubuntu5, my system kernel-panics right away.  It says that init segfaulted.
<mamarley> Is anyone else getting this?
<ThomasB> I don't even have eligbc in my repositories
<ThomasB> much less installed
<mamarley> ThomasB: The binary packages are called libc6.
<ThomasB> i'm upgrading it
<ThomasB> so if i get a kernel panic
<ThomasB> i'm blaming you
<ThomasB> -_-
<ThomasB> i'm still here
<ThomasB> it worked
<mamarley> Interesting.
<ThomasB> Installed Version   2.18-0ubuntu5
 * mamarley heads off to do more testing.
<mamarley> For me, attempting to reinstall libc6 or upstart causes a kernel panic every time.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, well, muon states: Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on the system. A kernel panic in that case sort of makes sense
<mamarley> BluesKaj: But aren't you supposed to be able to update these packages without crashing the system?  I know I have in the past.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, individiually or just a general apt-get update / upgrade and dist-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> speaking of which , I just got another kernel upgrade 3.13.0-3.18 , gotta reboot ..brb
<mamarley> BluesKaj: The problem started yesterday when I upgraded the libc packages.  It kernel panicked.  I have then tried reinstalling both libc6 and upstart (I figured maybe upstart somehow got corrupted and that caused the crash).  Attempting to reinstall either of them KPs the system immediately.  I then have to chroot in from a live disk and do a "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  (which completes successfully and without KP)
<mamarley> Oops, he's gone.
<mamarley> BluesKaj: The problem started yesterday when I upgraded the libc packages. It kernel panicked. I have then tried reinstalling both libc6 and upstart (I figured maybe upstart somehow got corrupted and that caused the crash). Attempting to reinstall either of them KPs the system immediately. I then have to chroot in from a live disk and do a "sudo dpkg --configure -a" (which completes successfully and without KP)
<BluesKaj> mamarley, so you can't get to a shell when booting normally?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: I can get to a shell, but attempting to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" causes the KP again unless I do it from a live disk.
<BluesKaj> ok , so the installed OS can't be in service/mounted
<BluesKaj> good to know in case <i have that problem
<mamarley> Here is the message I get for the kernel panic: https://michaelmarley.com/kp.jpg
<mamarley> I seriously have no idea what to do about this.  No-one else can seem to reproduce it, but I get it on both of my systems.
<mamarley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1120660 seems to be the same problem I am having.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1120660 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic when running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?" [High,Fix released]
<mamarley> Yes, and someone else has just posted on that report that they have the same problem as me.
<mamarley> Here's the new bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1269405
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1269405 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> mamarley: I'm unable to view the photo you're linked to
<mamarley> TJ-: What error do you receive?
<TJ-> mamarley: cannot reach server
<mamarley> Dangit, did my IP change again?  Let me check...
<ironhalik> are there any known issues with UEFI installs?
<ironhalik> for trusty?
<mamarley> TJ-: Something is up with my configuration...
<TJ-> mamarley: OK ... "openssl s_client -connect michaelmarley.com:443" returns "No route to host"
<TJ-> ironhalik: Be more specific please :)
<mamarley> TJ-: What about "dig michaelmarley.com" and "dig AAAA michaelmarley.com" if you have IPv6?
<TJ-> mamarley: "dig +short michaelmarley.com"   = 98.26.147.172
<ironhalik> TJ-: hard to be. I install 14.04, use whole drive. Reboot, drive is not bootable
<TJ-> ironhalik: If it is UEFI... does the PC's UEFI firmware show a new boot menu entry for GRUB/Ubuntu?
<ironhalik> TJ-: nope. I had ubuntu entry on 13.10
<TJ-> ironhalik: Have you gone into the UEFI shell and checked the contents of FS0:\EFI\ ?
<ironhalik> uhm, nope
<ironhalik> I'm reinstalling - Ill check efibootmgr before rebootingh
<TJ-> ironhalik: OK ... did it get to the GRUB boot menu?
<ironhalik> TJ-: nope, id didnt find anything bootable
<TJ-> ironhalik: I'm wondering if it incorrectly installed as MBR rather than EFI ... did you upgrade or use an ISO image to install from?
<ironhalik> TJ-: I'm installing from latest daily iso
<TJ-> ironhalik: If the UEFI has CSM disabled, and it installs MBR then the symptom you describe would be expected
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, I put UEFI in legacy mode to install , then have to use legacy mode to boot as well
<ironhalik> hmm, I've set EFI only, to kinda force ubuntu to install in EFI mode
<ironhalik> yeah, Ill check it after install
<BluesKaj> on this laptop installing with EFI gave me the same symptoms you have, ironhalik
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: hmm, mine is thinkpad x220
<ironhalik> just in case :>
<BluesKaj> Lenovo G500 here
<TJ-> ironhalik: You need to install in UEFI mode else GRUB can't/won't add the UEFI boot entry
<ironhalik> TJ-: yeah, Im doing just that
<ironhalik> it didnt add ubuntu entry in the firmware
<BluesKaj> TJ-, legacy mode worked fro grub install here
<BluesKaj> for
<ironhalik> hmm, it install grub2 now, and I didnt notice it before
<ironhalik> installs*
<ironhalik> I'm wondering if the autopartition script might have failed before
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Ahh of course, I'm thinking of non-UEFI :)
<BluesKaj> recommend partition the drive first with gparted, then install using manual partitioning in ubiquity for your mountpoints
<TJ-> As long as there is a /sys/firmware/efi/ node it'll work
<mamarley> TJ-: OK, it is back up now.  My silly router assigned my server the wrong IP address, so the port forwarding was not working correctly.
<TJ-> mamarley: :)
<ironhalik> ffs, uefi confuses me
<TJ-> ironhalik: why?
<ironhalik> switched to both UEFI/legacy, now I lost the 'setup' entry in boot menu :P
<ironhalik> efibootmgr says I have ubuntu entry, its not there in bios boot settings
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, legacy first as well
<ironhalik> yeah, it's there
<BluesKaj> efi is bios ironhalik , it's abios replacement , thanks to our friends from MS
<ironhalik> btw, are there any real gains from using efi?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Intel... not MS ... Intel designed and developed UEFI in the late 1990s
<ironhalik> wintel :P
<BluesKaj> none that are apparent to me , altho there are claims
<TJ-> ironhalik: Lots!
<TJ-> ironhalik: For one... no more having OS boot-loaders remove each other
<BluesKaj> ok TJ- I stand corrected , but designed for windows no doubt
<ironhalik> only windows removed bootloaders :P
<TJ-> ironhalik: 2nd... a decent interface for the boot-loader and OS to interact with the motherboard and firmware, and discovery of resources
<ironhalik> not to rant, but Im installing 14.04 b/c I needed to install windows before that, for some lenovo tool
<TJ-> GRUB will replace the MBR boot sector
<ironhalik> and installing windows 8.1 was the most stupid expirience I've had - due to USB3, boot order, messed up install logs, etc
<ironhalik> hmm, now I booted the installed in BIOS mode and unity didnt load :P
<ironhalik> got two icons and no decorations
<BluesKaj> grub always installed to the mbr in my experience with normal bios
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: well, yeah, but it usually detects all systems at least
<BluesKaj> yeah true ironhalik , but after I wiped theis drive of 8.1 and setup the partitions for linux, I had no problems installing in legacy mode
<TJ-> I've been hacking on UEFI recently and after the initial learning curve I've been really impressed; it really helps when things go wrong at boot-time
<BluesKaj> grub is exactly where it's supposed to be, also have W7 setup here in a dual boot setup
<TJ-> You can enter the shell, list contents of the file-systems, check the ESP is correct, manually execute any of the installed boot loaders, etc.
<BluesKaj> tried installing in efi mode but could get get to grub on boot
<BluesKaj> not get to grub rather
<ironhalik> during manual partitioning, all I need to do is create a fat32 partition with /boot/efi mountpoint?
<TJ-> BluesKaj:  It won't install in UEFI mode if there's an existing MBR or other partitions. If the drive is empty it will do GPT+an ESP partition (EFI system partition - FAT32). Otherwise, it needs space to create that partition if it isn't there already
<ironhalik> I just cleared the drive and recreated the GPT partition table
<TJ-> ironhalik: Yes, best to be the first GPT partition... doesn't need to be massive (100MB is more than enough)
<ironhalik> btw, do I need to free space before first partition in GPT? It annoys me
<TJ-> ironhalik: Some badly implemented UEFI firmwares will have problems with some FAT versions ... e.g. FAT12, FAT16, FAT32, although they are supposed to support all variations
<BluesKaj> why fat, whynot ntfs?
<ironhalik> well, it did work before, with fat32
<TJ-> ironhalik: No ... but the first partition often gets put at sector 2048 or similar - a legacy practice from when spinning hard disks were addressed by real cylinder/track/head rather than LBA
<TJ-> BluesKaj: FAT is mandated by the UEFI standard... it is easy to write a FAT driver
<ironhalik> TJ-: it does the free space either way, and im on a SSD :P
<TJ-> FAT is a very simple layout... I've written programs in the past to read/fix/recreate broken FAT in an afternoon... NTFS... it'd be a few weeks!
<TJ-> ironhalik: Yes I know... its done to ensure wide compatibility across systems
<ironhalik> how does installing grub on a partition works?
<ironhalik> on sda1 instead of sda
<TJ-> ironhalik: To understand the layout, read "man gdisk" and option "l" under "expert's menu" section, in particular it says "...On new disks, GPT fdisk attempts to align partitions on 2048-sector (1MiB) boundaries by default, which optimizes performance for all of  these disk types...."
<ironhalik> uhm, I guess it has to be done that way :)
<ironhalik> with efi, I could have the bootloader wherever I want, right?
<ironhalik> in theory, at least
<TJ-> mamarley: Your crash ... were you upgrading inside a chroot or similar, or was it the primary host OS?
<mamarley> TJ-: It was the primary host OS.
<TJ-> ironhalik: No... with UEFI the boot-loader is in the ESP partition ... that then chains /boot/grub/.... from the OS install
<TJ-> mamarley: OK so we're not dealing with a second init somehow being signalled
<mamarley> TJ-: Nope, I actually have my chroots hacked so that the init in them can never start.
<mamarley> But one system on which I have reproduced this bug has no chroots at all.
<TJ-> mamarley: Had any of the chroot's been used between the system booting and the dpkg --configure -a ?
<TJ-> mamarley: OK, that is good to know
<mamarley> TJ-: The bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1269405 if you are interested.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1269405 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> mamarley: pulling in the trusty upstart source-code now
<TJ-> mamarley: Yes, I've been focusing on that report
<mamarley> OK, sorry.
<mamarley> Thanks!
<TJ-> mamarley: What installed version do you get from "apt-cache policy upstart"
<mamarley> TJ-: Installed: 1.11-0ubuntu1
<mamarley> TJ-: If it makes any difference, I have /var/log, /var/spool, and /tmp on tmpfs.
<TJ-> mamarley: that's messed it up then; The Ubuntu dev's haven't updated the source-code repo containing the code so what I've pulled here doesn't even have that version in it, although it has a couple of versions (unreleased) later than that version!
<mamarley> I know a previous bug has caused problems when /var/log is on tmpfs, but starting the kernel with --no-log fixed that.
<TJ-> mamarley: OK, pulling in another repo (ubuntu/upstart rather than ubuntu/trusty/upstart)
<ironhalik> TJ-: BluesKaj: It booted, after full wipe and manual partitioning. I think the installer by default created fat32 /boot/efi partition while it should create just 'efi partition' (dunno whats the difference
<TJ-> ironhalik: That doesn't make sense :)   The GPT partition is just a marker saying from sector X to sector Y belongs to partition Z. Then a file-sytem is 'formatted' in the partition (FAT32). Ubuntu mounts that file-system at "/boot/efi/" so it can read/write the boot loader files if required by grub-update etc.
<ironhalik> well, I assumed the 'efi partition' is the same as fat32 /boot/efi partition
<ironhalik> but hell, something worked :>
<BluesKaj> TJ-, so once a GTP disk always a GTP disk , no more MBR ?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: That's the idea ... you can install GRUB in MBR mode too... for that you create an additional small GPT partition for GRUBs files, and GRUB buts it boot-loader in sector 0 (the protective MBR) which then chains the contents of the GRUB boot partition
<BluesKaj> if this is so, no wonder W7 installed on the 2nd partition without balking
<ironhalik> hmm, and how does the 'grubless' boot work? straight from efi to ubuntu
<TJ-> ironhalik: It is possible to have linux kernel start directly from UEFI, but most distros install GRUB in UEFI mode... GRUB will auto-detect which mode based on testing /sys/firmware/efi/ and a GPT
<BluesKaj> my first partition is ext4 /, the 2nd is ntfs for w7, and the 3rd is ext4 /home
<BluesKaj> strange order, but it works
<TJ-> mamarley: I'm afraid I've struck out on finding any accurate source-code repo of the upstart code... the whole thing seems totally broken
<TJ-> BluesKaj: partition order doesn't really matter apart from on very large disk and BIOS based boot where the BIOS/boot-loader has a limit on the maximum sector offset into the disk that it can reach
<TJ-> mamarley: Turns out there's a fault in the upstart packaging branches; reported it... will look at the changes now I've sorted that, see if any might explain the issue
<TJ-> mamarley: Can you tell me what "initctl version" reports?
<mamarley> With my kind of luck, it will probably report "Kernel Panic", but let me check...
<mamarley> TJ-: init (upstart 1.11)
<TJ-> mamarley: OK ... my gut feeling right now is that new code added to the debian/upstart.postinst script is being triggered when you reconfigure all packages... part of that shell script code checks the running version of init, and compares it to 1.9 ... my feeling is that the shell doesn't 'know' about decimal numbers, only integers, so it'll interpret 1.9 differently. I'm doing some tests here
<mamarley> TJ-: It also crashes when I upgrade/reinstall libc6, or whenever I run "sudo telinit u"
<TJ-> mamarley: ouch! OK, I'd best look at deeper changes then
<TJ-> mamarley: I wonder it it is a bug in libc6 ?
<mamarley> Possibly.  The first time I got the KP was when upgrading to libc6 2.18-0ubuntu5.
<TJ-> mamarley: that makes sense!
<TJ-> mamarley: OK, and that was 14th jan... so I'll pull in libc
<mamarley> Let me run it back to the previous version and see if that makes any differences.
<TJ-> mamarley: let me see what the differences are between versions
<mamarley> There didn't seem to be that much of a change between 2.18-0ubuntu4 and 2.18-0ubuntu5, so is it possible that the but was introduced in 2.18-0ubuntu4 but I just never hit the bug until I tried to install 2.18-0ubuntu5?
<s9iper1> hello, i am not be able to install audio and video plugins after fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 alpha fully updated. i used this command as well on this page anybody knows something ?
<s9iper1> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> so I'm trying the new version out, no issues I need help with directly, it's different though
<FourFire> of course it must be more different for me since I'm jumping right from 12.04
<TJ-> FourFire: welcome :) How's your data recovery gone?
<FourFire> well it's recovered, and I am now motivated to learn more about commands in order to ease the drudge work of sifting through countless files
<TJ-> FourFire: How about learning about back-ups too? :p
<mamarley> TJ-: Is downgrading eglibc worth a shot?
<FourFire> TJ_ it's backed up on three seperate devices now
<FourFire> one day soon I'm going to have a raid 5 remote server
<FourFire> for that sort of thing
<TJ-> mamarley: Looking at the changes introduced in 2.18-0ubuntu3 (a merge from Debian experimental) I'd guess the problem is there... it introduces a lot of invasive patches, it'll need a glibc expert to zero in on it I think
<mamarley> OK, I will revert back to 2.18-0ubuntu2 and test again.
<TJ-> FourFire: Well, I rsync to a 64GB USB2/3 indestructible which is fireproof and outside the building whilst connected via USB extender ... that way I can abandon the study and still have latest data and it will boot on almost any other system
<FourFire> TJ-: cool chickens
<TJ-> mamarley: Someone else has reported the same bug against eglibc; I've duped it to your bug and retitled it
<mamarley> TJ-: Reverting to 2.18-0ubuntu2 does not work around the issue.
<TJ-> mamarley: do you have any earlier packages in your local archive you could try?
<mamarley> TJ-: I can grab old versions off of Launchpad.  But if anything older than  2.18-0ubuntu3 had introduced the issue, I would have seen it before the  2.18-0ubuntu5 upgrade.
<TJ-> Hmmm... interesting... this leads towards the kernel
<TJ-> mamarley: Can you look at /var/log/history.log and extract (to the bug report) the entries since the weekend? Might help us narrow it down
<TJ-> mamarley: oops "/var/log/apt/history.log"
<TJ-> mamarley: which kernel version is in use? Can you try with an earlier kernel?
<mamarley> I have tried it with 3.13.0-3-generic and my own custom 3.13.0-rc8 kernel.
<mamarley> I can try a 3.12 kernel after lunch.
<TJ-> mamarley: thanks. Other devs have pointed the finger back at upstart... so if we can find a kernel upgrade is relevant that would be very useful. Shame I can't reproduce it here
<mamarley> Have you tried putting /var/log (and possibly /tmp and /var/spool) on a tmpfs?
<mamarley> I have those mounted on tmpfs to decrease the number of writes to my SSDs.
<TJ-> mamarley: No. I'll try in a VM later if your kernel tests show it still happening
<mamarley> OK, I will let you know as soon as I have something.
<Ilario> Hi all! I think that the package "account-plugin-irc" should be installed by default as it is needed to ask help here.
<mamarley> TJ-: Checking with an old kernel now...
<TJ-> mamarley: it's got the attention of some senior devs; I'm trying to reproduce here
<mamarley> TJ-: It happens with 3.12 too.
<TJ-> mamarley: thanks
<TJ-> mamarley: Not 100% sure, but think I've caused it simply installing the trusty ISO into a new VM
<TJ-> ironhalik: I've reproduced the UEFI installer failing to add an entry to the EFI boot menu here.
<ironhalik> TJ-: thanks for doing that
<ironhalik> Im not sure what exactly failed, tho
<shapow> Hi, is it recommended to do a fresh install of ubuntu+1 instead of upgrading a 13.10 desktop? Also, once having installed ubuntu+1, would I ever need to reinstall it to have the latest version?
<TJ-> ironhalik: I'd guess it is grub-install, since it has the script that calls on efibootmgr to add the entry
<shapow> Or keep doing update-manager -d
<ironhalik> it might have been borked gpt, something efi parition or ubiquity
<ironhalik> the time it worked, I rewritten partition table with gparted, and manually created efi partition
<ironhalik> considering I was doing some nasty stuff with the druve when trying to install windows, it might have been the partition table
<ironhalik> still, it should be fool-proof :P Its hard enough to get ppl to at least try installing ubuntu ;>
<ironhalik> shapow: I'd prefer doing a fresh install, since some packages might not be compatible with newer, prerelease ubuntu
<shapow> Thanks
<ironhalik> shapow: but once you got 14.04, doing apt-get dist-upgrade will get you a a final 14.04 somewhere in april :>
<shapow> Sounds good
<shapow> :-}
<BluesKaj> the UEFI boot manager wouldn't show grub when I tried to install kubuntu 14.04 with all the W8.1 and those annoying recovery and lenovo rescue partitions before I switched to legacy mode
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: I think this exactly the same problem I had previously
<ironhalik> for me, gparting the drive with new GPT table, and manually creating the partitions with 'efi partition' seems to have helped
<BluesKaj> was quite frustrating ironhalik, so just gave up on the EFI thing and wiped the drive clean with gparted and created ext4 /, /home and ntfs for dual booting with W7
<ironhalik> yeah, I took me like 8 tries before it started working
<ironhalik> I did a lot of DISKPART things in a blind, microsoft induced rage, when I was installing windows 8.1
<BluesKaj> W8.1 isn't my cuppa tea anyway, so all is well ...I guess :)
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> well, I needed a single thinkpad tool for 5 seconds
<ironhalik> and needed windows for that
<ironhalik> and decided, what the hell, might as well see windows 8.1
<BluesKaj> goodbye warranty on this new laptop tho, I think.
<ironhalik> for formatting the drive? Im not 100% sure, but it shouldnt void the warranty
<ironhalik> depends where you live, I guess
<BluesKaj> not that Windows support ever did much for me in the past anyway. It took me a coupler
<BluesKaj> a couple of yrs to realize linux was the way to go
<ironhalik> some years ago, I was playing with linux and you mostly had to hack your way through everything to get it done
<ironhalik> now, when I have contact with windows machines, it seems the other way around
<ironhalik> I love the drivers issue - couple of years ago, linux was constantly bashed for the lack of support for webcams, printers etc. On windows it was 'Plug and Play'(TM)
<ironhalik> the community went out of their way fixing stuff, and now it seems its the other way around :>
<ironhalik> I plug in any webcam, even some not-intended-for-desktop-use, it works
<Daekdroom> I was quite surprise when I found out I can connect my phone through USB and use its internet connection in Ubuntu but not in Windows 7.
<ironhalik> on windows? digging through google for drivers
<BluesKaj> been a linux user, mostly kubuntu for close to 10 yrs and yes the driver support for HW is much better nowadays
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: yeah, for me the USB modem thingy works nicely. Didnt try it on win7
<ironhalik> no, wait, using my nexus as wifi card worked on windows 7
<ironhalik> but I used it because wifi and ehternet wouldnt work out of the box :>
<ironhalik> so theres that
<BluesKaj> I was impressed how the broadcom wifi driver enabled during the install with ubiquity
<TJ-> Looks like the installer had a problem with UEFI boot menu additions
<BluesKaj> on 14.04
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: yeah, its funny considering broadcom tended to make the most problems
<ironhalik> TJ-: Had? has it been fixed already? :>
<TJ-> ironhalik: No... slip of the fingers :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , so I've heard ironhalik
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, I'm talking about using the cellphone's internet connection, not WiFI
<Daekdroom> Apparently my cellphone doesn't support sharing its WiFi through USB =[
<TJ-> Broadcom are horrendous to work with in embedded devices.. I've come to loathe the sight of a BCM device... can't even obtain basic technical data sheets on many parts
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: dunno, I think it doesnt make a difference on my phone. I share the connection via USB. If Im connected to wifi, its wifi, if not, its cellphone
<Daekdroom> Hm..
<BluesKaj> I'm pretty hopeless with phones, altho I don't own a smartphone of any sort
<Daekdroom> But do you connect to your mobile carrier's 3G (or EDGE or...) using Ubuntu?
<pero> starting gdb gives me the following error "warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/radeon_dri.so" does not match "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so" (CRC mismatch).
<pero> " but gdb runs seemingly fine. the files are also identical. where does this bug belong?
<ironhalik> TJ-: and didnt broadcom promise full, open, docs for driver devs some time ago? :>
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: yeah
<soee> someone here tried to use nvidia-prime ?
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: I got my phone docked. If my ISP goes out for some reaseon, I click USB tether and disable my original NIC on the PC
<BluesKaj> guess I'm a luddite , still use a pay as you go motorola flip phone
<Daekdroom> My phone is a bit old anyway.
<Daekdroom> Atleast 3 and a half years I bought it.
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: is it android?
<Daekdroom> It's one of those smartphones without a proper smartphone OS (no, it's not Nokia)
<ironhalik> oh
<BluesKaj> heh, mine is at least 5yrsold
<Daekdroom> Proprietary Samsung thingie, whatever it is.
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: that might be nasty :>
<Daekdroom> I was feeling like buying a Firefox OS phone, but it'd actually be a downgrade from my current's phone camera, which is like the only thing that still works properly.
<ironhalik> every time I see phone market share, and see that Symbian went from 0.4 to 0.3% share, I laugh maniacally
<Daekdroom> The web browser is bad. The headphone jack-in is broken etc.
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: depends what you need. I do some android dev stuff, so having a maintainable android phone is a must for me
<Daekdroom> I'm trying as hard not to get sucked into Google any more. They've been evil lately.
<ironhalik> google showed me the middle finger with not updating galaxy nexus, but community ported it couple of days later :P
<Daekdroom> Oh the community.
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: TBH, I dont really care. Their services are usually awesome. From big things like gmail to less noticable things like pagespeed or webmaster tools
<Daekdroom> GMail is purrfect, bar a little privacy concern (because Google has so many services we use every day in its hands)
<ironhalik> its hard to get service like that without getting some privacy concers with it :>
<ironhalik> like, camera auto upload. It changed the way I take photos. But techically, if I make a, lets say, special photo of my GF and it gets uploaded (still being private), my account can get banned :>
<TJ-> But if you paste it on the wall in a gallery ... it's Art
<ironhalik> depends on the GF :P
<BluesKaj> we use dropbox to share family photos, sometimes picasa as well. Google ubiquitous , there's no getting away from it , or so it seems
<BluesKaj> stuff to do for a few mins
<TJ-> I won't use any online service for personal/private materials; from the late 90's its been a concern of mine at how people slide into allowing the mining and use of their private files and information
<ironhalik> TJ-: the definition of private changes ;>
<TJ-> Yours might; mine hasn't. If anything its become more tightly defined
<ironhalik> in 10-15 years, how many teenagers with naked, newborn pictures of them on facebook will be there? :>
<ironhalik> well, really private stuff, like 'special' pictures go into encrypted .7z's :P
<ironhalik> so our definitons might not be far off
<ironhalik> I've had a friend who worked at a phone warranty shop
<ironhalik> people make pics, write stuff, then they damage the screen or something, and send it in for repair
<ironhalik> dont even consider that a phone is a gold mine for private stuff
<TJ-> ironhalik: Yes... and then live to regret it for ever... I know of people that have killed themselves as a result of the fallout of such things. At the time they just didn't take time to think.
<roothorick> re: the UEFI bug... I think I'm good. I'm in the BIOS setup and it has an entry titled "ubuntu" in the boot order menu
<roothorick> strangely "Windows Boot Manager" is still there also even though that HDD isn't even present
<ironhalik> roothorick: the firmware will keep it. You can remove it with efibootmgr later
<roothorick> actually I think there's an option to remove it from the BIOS
<TJ-> roothorick: Yay :)
<ironhalik> remove from boot order or remove entirely?
<roothorick> remove entirely I think
<TJ-> roothorick: It isn't strange; UEFI boot menu is kept in non-volatile memory on the motherboard
<ironhalik> nice, and dangerous for end users :>
<roothorick> on the right it says: 'Delete' deletes an unprotected device.
<roothorick> and I hit Delete on WBM and it added an X next to it
<roothorick> holy crap that boots fast
<ironhalik> on my thinkpad, it goes to 'use later' list
<TJ-> roothorick: You can delete using a manual UEFI shell, the Linux efibootmgr, or some facility in the mobo's firmware setup
<roothorick> yeah, I just popped back into the BIOS, and it's gone
<roothorick> I'm gonna time this
<roothorick> I'm running Trusty, GNOME variant, 64bit
<roothorick> using a Samsung 840 series SSD
<ironhalik> roothorick: btw, what did you do to make it work?
<roothorick> nothing really
<roothorick> I haven't had to do any special workarounds
<roothorick> maybe it's because this is a refurb but
<roothorick> when I got it, secure boot was already disabled
<roothorick> anyway
<ironhalik> for me, full wipe seems to have helped
<roothorick> power button to login screen in 18.54 seconds
<roothorick> I'm in awe
<ironhalik> no I need to time mine :>
<roothorick> even win8 couldn't do that
<ironhalik> 20.5 on intel 520 SSD
<TJ-> Mine takes about 2 seconds
<TJ-> Then again, I only ever suspend to RAM :p
<roothorick> holy crap this thing's snappy
<ironhalik> hey, you reboot it once in two months
<roothorick> okay, it's true, SSDs need AHCI to truly shine
<roothorick> this SSD was in an ancient laptop that didn't do AHCI before this
<roothorick> it was NOWHERE NEAR this fast
<TJ-> roothorick: You'll probably find the older PC had a slower SATA interface SATA1 not SATA2, or similar
<roothorick> my only real beef right now is the touchpad is set up all weird
<roothorick> I'm gonna try to set it up to not do pointer movement at all so I can use my nub
<Daekdroom> It's time to download and install 14.04!
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<roothorick> the heck? gsynaptics contains... nothing
<roothorick> I want something that shows me the raw coordinates coming out of the touchpad :/
<ironhalik> something like xev?
<roothorick> looks like evtest does the job
<roothorick> my plan is to make the entire touchpad area covered by button-press "dead zones" so it never sends pointer movements at all
<roothorick> and then use the nub for actually moving the pointer
<ironhalik> if you have a hub, you most likely can disable the touchpad entirely :>
<ironhalik> nub*
<TJ-> A hub-nub :p
<ironhalik> the proper name for it is a clit
<roothorick> ironhalik: here's the thing. There's no actual buttons for clicking, instead the top of the touchpad is supposed to stand in for the nub's buttons
<ironhalik> the only clit people calling it like that get to play with
<ironhalik> roothorick: some newer thinkpad?
<roothorick> yeah
<roothorick> Edge series with an i5
<ironhalik> if you disable it in BIOS, the buttons should still work
<ironhalik> I think
<roothorick> I'll try playing with synclient first
<ironhalik> unless they fucked it up, like they did with, well, buttonless trackpoints :P
<roothorick> because it'd be nice to use the middle of the touchpad like a scroll wheel too
<ironhalik> I know synaptics drivers had that option on windows
<ironhalik> use nub for pointing, touchpad for scrolling
<BluesKaj> touchpad is apita for me, wireless minimouse to the rescue :)
<ironhalik> kills the portability for me
<roothorick> well that was easy
<BluesKaj> I don't travel much anymore , but when i do i always find a way to accommodate the mouse
<roothorick> synclient AreaLeftEdge=1 AreaRightEdge=2 AreaTopEdge=1 AreaBottomEdge=2
<roothorick> touchpad still clicks but no cursor movement
<TJ-> ironhalik: Just found this in "/var/log/installer/syslog" : "ubuntu ubiquity: Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting"
<BluesKaj> well, time for other activities, take care all...laters
<TJ-> ironhalik: which suggests the VM didn't start in EFI mode
<ironhalik> TJ-: huh, nice find
<TJ-> ironhalik: But... the top of the log shows the kernel command-line: "Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi..."
<ironhalik> TJ-: are you in the live session right now?
<ironhalik> check if ubuntu got added to efi boot options
<ironhalik> for me, it was there, yer it still didnt boot
<TJ-> ironhalik: No, I'm reading the log-file that was created during installation in the live session, and copied to the installed system's "/var/log/installer/"
<TJ-> ironhalik: That's what I'm debugging - why it wasn't added to the EFI boot menu... and that message expains why
<TJ-> ironhalik: I'm thinking the installer isn't mounting the sysfs's firmware node when it chroot's
<TJ-> ironhalik: The EFI modules are built-in to the kernel so it isn't a failure to load a module
<roothorick> well, it doesn't seem possible to do the scrolling thing like I want
<roothorick> but everything else is working
<roothorick> I can even middle click by the middle of the touchpad
<ironhalik> TJ-: Hmm, I have the same error in my logs
<ironhalik> and my installation is booting
<TJ-> ironhalik: Was it a clean install or an update?
<ironhalik> clean
<ironhalik> also, /target/boot/efi does not have /EFI directory: exiting
<TJ-> ironhalik: weird... well I'm seeing if the logs reveal anything more detailed. There are a couple of bug reports from last year showing something similar, Not seen it mentioned that it is reproducible in a VM though
<TJ-> ironhalik: was it "05efi: debug: /target/boot/efi does not have /EFI directory: exiting"
<ironhalik> yup
<TJ-> ironhalik: Yeah, that's OK at that point since it is a clean install. Just means the installer has to create it
<TJ-> ironhalik: got it..."log-output -t ubiquity chroot /target umount /sys" comes just before the chroot code that tries to read /sys/firmware/efi/*
<roothorick> hm. Made a thing for my touchpad in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, rebooted... X appears to be hanging
<roothorick> wow. One typo can really screw you.
<pero> " but gdb runs seemingly fine. the files are also identical. where does this bug belong?
<pero> oops
<roothorick> okay, how do I set up sysfs changes to persist?
<imlostbro> I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram. Does anyone know a fix??
<Darkangel> how does 1 donate a server to Linux or ubuntu people?
<TJ-> Darkangel: Tell us it won't run Ubuntu :p
<jtaylor> what kind of server
<jtaylor> I know the openblas people are looking for bleeding edge hardware
<Darkangel> like LXC server or Virtual server how eer ya wanna call it lol
<Darkangel> its a server that is built in the desktop
<jtaylor> typically cpu power is not in such high demand in many projects
<Darkangel> what can i do to subport ubuntu with it
<jtaylor> you could check travis, but I don't think they need more, not a single box at least :)
<Darkangel> ok
<TJ-> Darkangel: best support is to test latest images and accurately report bugs found
<ironhalik> thats work, not donation :P
<Darkangel> ya i been doin that with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS alpha 1 : )
<TJ-> It's donating time!
<TJ-> time is the most valuable donation in open source
<Darkangel> just woundering when do they start workin on Ubuntu 14.10? so i can start testing that out when they come out with 14.04 for the regular users?
<jtaylor> 14.10 opens shortly after 14.04 is out
<Darkangel> ok
<jtaylor> there is no parallel development like in debian
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-16
<roothorick> alright so
<roothorick> what's the now official way to hibernate
<roothorick> *new
<roothorick> does Trusty not support hibernation yet?
<roothorick> pm-utils doesn't resume, uswsusp just hangs at start
<roothorick> both have done that on two different systems now
<roothorick> welp, I just found a system that does not have legacy boot
<roothorick> a Toshiba laptop
<roothorick> UEFI only
<TJ-> roothorick: no CSM at all? what model?
<roothorick> actually come to think of it
<roothorick> it might just be a secure boot thing
<roothorick> because the option is there but greyed out and set to "UEFI Only"
<roothorick> Satellite L875D-S7342
<roothorick> unfortunately not my machine, and the owner specifically requested Win8.1 with the OEM license intact
<TJ-> roothorick: that would sound correct; no CSM in SB mode
<utusan> dpkg ver 1.17.1 iin trusty as well as 1.16 in saucy is not cleaning up properly.  packages purged are still showing up in listing.
<utusan> debian testing is now at 1.17.5, and this one is working properly
<Darkangel> Is testing Ubuntu excitered as a Job? (Volunteer job)
<holstein> excitered?
<Darkangel> lol cant spell today
<holstein> i thought maybe it was something lost in translation
<Darkangel> na its english just cant spell it
<TJ-> Testing can be boring if you're doing it for its own sake; if you're trying to do interesting things for their sake and just happen to be trying to use the latest development packages, that can be frustrating but fun when you find and then try to isolate bugs
<holstein> is it "exciting"?
<holstein> is testing exciting?.. is that the question?
<Darkangel> I look for bugs and report them to Launchpad
<Darkangel> lol i forget what it was but whats that bug when it freezes every thing up and ur 3 lights of CAPS, NUM LOCK AND SCROLL LOCK starts flashing
<Darkangel> any 1 know what causes it?
<TJ-> Darkangel: usually that can be a symptom of memory corruption
<Darkangel> kk
<TJ-> Darkangel: CPU's PC/IP (instruction pointer) reads an invalid code and goes off somewhere it shouldn't interpreting random data as instructions
<Darkangel> can it be cause while installing something?
<TJ-> Darkangel: can be caused by anything... buggy code, RAM modules going bad, or not properly seated, something interfering with the memory controller, etc.
<Darkangel> ahh ok
<Darkangel> thank u much
<soee> hi, somaone has lately problems to strt lightdm ?
<soee> were there some updates lately that have influance on lightdm ?
<benonsoftware> Hi, I just upgraded to trusty, however when I boot into the default kernel it just displys a black screen.
<benonsoftware> However, booting into 3.11.0-15-generic makes it boot normally.
<k1l_> benonsoftware: kernel headers installed for the prop. video driver to built?
<benonsoftware> k1l_: Sorry, I have no idea how to do that/check it.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<k1l_> benonsoftware: check if the linux-headers-... package is installed matching to the kernel linux-image-.. package
<benonsoftware> Okay, will do
<benonsoftware> k1l_: It appears I have it.
<benonsoftware> Ah nevermind, I fixed it by changing to the nvidia drivers :)
<Darkangel> lol holy crapper whats all the libboost files for? like what do they do? there in the "New in Repository" section
<BluesKaj> Darkangel, "New in Repository" section?
<Darkangel> its the option in Synaptic Package Manager
<BluesKaj> in the repositories ? I don't use synaptic
<BluesKaj> in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Darkangel> na if u open Synaptic and then go to STATUS on the bottom right ull get a list above that and 1 of them will say "New in Repository"
<Darkangel> bottom left i mean sorry just wook up not fully focused
<UserError> Is python 2.7 still going to be installed by default and required for the trusty server install?
<Darkangel> yes
<Darkangel> ill have to check though on what version is running
<Darkangel> there doin some fine upgrades for trusty
<BluesKaj> look in the sources.list and put a # in front to disable the repository if you don't want it, then update
<UserError> i hope 3.x is the only one installed
<Darkangel> na i was just woundering on what it was for lol
<Darkangel> Im running Python 2
<Darkangel> oops
<Darkangel> Im running Python 2.7.6 and some other 1 Python 3.3
<UserError> ughhhh, 2.7 is never going to die
<Darkangel> in trusty... but i thank the other 1 is for some other purpose
<jtaylor> its a goal to remove it from the default install
<jtaylor> desktop at least, don't know about server
<jtaylor> it might have already happened?
<UserError> nice
<Darkangel> UserError: heres some info for ya with Trusty and Python https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python
<UserError> aw nice
<UserError> So what i'm seeing is "we hope python3 will be the only one in Trusty"
<UserError> :P
<UserError> Can't even 2to3 like a boss
<jtaylor> only in the default install
<jtaylor> everything else is hopeless at this point
<jtaylor> maybe in 16.06
<jtaylor> 04
<roothorick> hate to sound like a broken record b ut
<roothorick> what hibernate mechanism, exactly, is 14.04 supposed to use by default? As far as I can see there isn't ANYTHING installed currently.
<glitsj16> roothorick: should be pm-hibernate from the pm-utils package, and since 12.04 hibernate is off by default
<roothorick> glitsj16: in 14.04 pm-utils isn't installed at all by default, and doesn't work
<glitsj16> roothorick: you have the needed amount of swap in relation to RAM i assume?
<roothorick> glitsj16: tried it on two different machines and the state of swap doesn't matter
<roothorick> the resume= stuff isn't even on the kernel command line
<roothorick> even if it was
<roothorick> 14.04 automatically sets up cryptoswap which breaks that mechanism
<roothorick> so I'm wondering if maybe we're supposed to use uswsusp now, but installing uswsusp renders the system unbootable
<glitsj16> roothorick: could be, uswsusp supports encryption iirc
<glitsj16> only relevant info i can find isn't conclusive though .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<Daekdroom> Is the Rhythmbox last.fm plugin working for anyone else?
<Daekdroom> When I enabled it for Last.FM and leave the plug-in preferences, nothing happens and opening the preferences pop up again show me it's disabled.
<TJ-> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> TJ-: Switching sonar to active!  PONGPONGPONGPONG
<TJ-> mamarley: :D
<TJ-> mamarley: I'm busy delving into the source-code. I now know why it SEGFAULTS... but I need to identify the cause of that
<TJ-> mamarley: Could you zip/tar.gz "/etc/init/*"    and "/var/log/apt/history.log"  and put them someplace I can pull them from? probably attaching them to bug #1269731 would be best
<ubottu> bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269731
<TJ-> mamarley: The crux of the issue is a pointer which is supposed to point to a data-structure that represents the jobs defined in /etc/init/*.conf files is NULL. So far it looks as if a faulty conf file syntax could be the reason
<mamarley> That sounds logical.  Doing it right now.
<mamarley> I still think it is an upstart bug though, because faulty input should never KP the system.
<TJ-> I think it's a subtle change in eglibc and/or gcc, brought on by some significant re-ordering of the underlying assembly instructions generated.. I wouldn't be surprised if an upstart built without compiler optimsations works fine
<mamarley> TJ-: OK, I attached the initscripts to the bug report. My APT history isn't helpful because I have my /var/log mounted on a tmpfs. (I know, very very bad mamarley)
<TJ-> mamarley: hehehe yeah, I forgot you're trying to make it harder
<TJ-> mamarley: I've updated the bug with my analysis - I'll look at your init scripts now
<TJ-> mamarley: Just looking at modification times, three alsa jobs were modified on the 14th, and nvidia-peristenced.conf on the 9th. Could you move them out of "/etc/init/" temporarily and do "sudo telinit u" and see if the SEGFAULT still occurs?
<mamarley> OK, just a sec...
<mamarley> TJ-: When I remove those jobs, I can then run get_state.sh successfully from the desktop (I am testing using user jobs so I don't KP the system.)
<jrr> using a recent ubuntu-gnome trusty image, the installer's live environment run nicely, and the installer seems to complete successfully, but the first boot stays at a black screen forever. where should I start poking?
<jrr> (I can access the filesystem to see logs)
<mamarley> (Before, running get_state.sh would cause either an X restart or a KP, depending on whether I did it for user or system jobs.)
<holstein> jrr: where are you getting the iso?
<genii> !nomodeset | jrr
<ubottu> jrr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<TJ-> mamarley: Can you add the jobs back one by one and retest after each one is added... we may be close to discovering the culprit
<jrr> does the usb live image's nomodeset differ from that which is installed?
<mamarley> TJ-: I added back all the ALSA jobs and that crashed it again.  I will now see which one is causing the problem.
<TJ-> mamarley: You're a star :)
<mamarley> TJ-: Thanks :) alsa-restore.conf makes it crash.  I will test the others too.
<TJ-> with only one of them present at any time ... that would be great
<mamarley> TJ-: Yeah, alsa-restore.conf crashed by itself.
<TJ-> It may be they all contain the faulty syntax because they look, to me, to be almost identical
<mamarley> TJ-: alsa-state.conf also crashes it.
<mamarley> TJ-: All three of them crash it.
<TJ-> OK... I'll report that
<TJ-> mamarley: I think I've spotted the fault
<mamarley> :) :) :)
<TJ-> Can you move them out... then create a new empty alsa-restore.conf  and await my text for it?
<mamarley> TJ-: OK.
<mamarley> (With the empty file sitting there, it doesn't crash, by the way.)
<TJ-> mamarley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764452/
<mamarley> Should I add a final newline to that?
<TJ-> yeah
<mamarley> TJ-: It doesn't crash.
<TJ-> Yay... I'm going to pastebin you the 2 other modified files
<TJ-> mamarley: alsa-state.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764479/
<TJ-> mamarley: alsa-store.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764481/
<TJ-> mamarley: I'm guessing it is OK now?
<mamarley> Yep :)
<TJ-> great teamwork :)
<mamarley> :)
<TJ-> I'm working up a patch for alsa-utils now
<jrr> holstein: nomodeset gets me past the blank screen - I can now see all the text fly by, and then X starts at the wrong resolution. (nouveau)
<jrr> googling suggests that nouveau requires nomodeset
<jrr> er, the inverse - nouveau requires kernel mode setting
<TJ-> jrr: resolution is read from the monitor's EDID  via DDC ... if that isn't being returned then issues will occur... first thing is to find out if the monitor is giving out valid modes: "xrandr -q" will help there
<jrr> xrandr reports wrong (1280x1024 vs 1920x1080), but there are references to 1920 in Xorg log
<jrr> "Supported established timings" vs "Supported standard timings"
<jrr> also "DDC gathered Modelines" seems to carry the correct one
<mamarley> TJ-: Shouldn't there also be a patch for upstart to prevent it from crashing when fed bad data?
<TJ-> mamarley: I've suggested that... that's up to James though
<TJ-> mamarley: (sloppy programming!) but don't say I said so
<Fudge> is this ook to ignore, init: /etc/init/alsa-store.conf:10: Unknown stanza
<Fudge> I am also getting  kernel panics when ever libc6 updates, have to chroot to fix
<TJ-> Fudge: see bug #1269731
<ubottu> bug 1269731 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269731
<Fudge> TJ- thanks mate
<Fudge> mamarley:  is bug 1269405  the problem with the suspected libc6?
<ubottu> bug 1269731 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1269405 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269731
<Fudge> oh right, its the same
<jrr> ooh look a kernel backtrace http://pastebin.com/33avdbMT
<jrr> don't think I've seen one of those before
<jrr> what's the appropriate way to file a bug for a kernel oops that I suspect is from nouveau?
<jrr> 'linux' I guess =]
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-17
<ghostcube> hi guys, running 14.04 kubuntu and it seems if you start systemsettings then go to kdm design download, tick any design to install it didnt get installed. any idea?
<ghostcube> starting systemsettings as root?
<ghostcube> it works if you manually dowmnload the tar files from open desktop and then install it into the kdm designs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ghostcube> hi
<ghostcube> just testet to run systemsettings as root and now everything works fine for installing kdm theme by download from opendesktop
<BluesKaj> yup, well known secret :)
<attrapereves> Hi, after running updates this morning, a white box has appeared around the desktop icon text. What caused this?
<attrapereves> This is the box: http://i.imgur.com/VJdIQ9h.png
<holstein> attrapereves: i would test as another user, or the guest user
<attrapereves> holstein, good news. The screen is now turning off and the computer is going into standby after time. I'm guessing updates fixed some things.
<Fudge> anyone else get a KP from alsa-utils today
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-18
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jeffry> Hello
<Jeffry> are there any leaked Trusty Tahr pics?
<holstein> Jeffry: leaked?.. you can download a daily image and see/test it
<Jeffry> Wow you can ?
<Jeffry> i never relly knew that
<jtaylor> trusty could be used a couple weeks after saucy was released
<jtaylor> its the same for the next one etc.
<jtaylor> of course the changes are incremental with time
<Daekdroom> And of course there are no guarantees everything will work very well while it's under development.
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-19
<Tubby> !ops
<alkisg> [   24.073489] Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block 384465
<alkisg> ...is zram going to be enabled by default?!
<alkisg> Meh it can't even be uninstalled properly...
 * alkisg checks if the recent i915 crashes were because of zram...
<alkisg> OK no the i915 hangs were due to the newest trusty kernel, not due to zram io errors
<elfy> alkisg: not sure it's default for anything but lubuntu, but could be wrong
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1246664
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246664 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) ""Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block 515067"" [Medium,Fix released]
<alkisg> elfy: hmm then maybe ltsp pulled it, thanks. Although I still have the i/o errors on up-to-date trusty.
 * alkisg just purged it though so no harm done
<elfy> I don't know much about it to be honest, but I couldn't find anything more recent than a discussion in December 2012
<alkisg> Ouch, yup, ltsp-client pulled it, I'll file a bug report
 * alkisg thought we had lowered zram-config to plain suggests:... in ltsp...
<elfy> :)
<alkisg> Ah OK I forgot, we did that but didn't yet release a new LTSP version :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vagrantc/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/revision/1190
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> I wish they'd fix /boot filling up
 * mamarley just puts /boot on the same partition as / unless he has a good reason not to.
<BluesKaj> wth?
<BluesKaj> thought /boot was no longer useful. A reasonably sized / plus /home partitions with attention to old dependencies with autoremove and autoclean keep / from filling up here
 * mamarley just has one little FAT32 partition for /boot/efi and a big EXT4 partition for / and everything on it.
<alkisg> Different OSes use the same /boot/grub dir, so one can't use a single /boot partition anyway
<alkisg> *distros
<penguin42> well I don't think I manually partitioned this machine; ah it's because I'm using LVM - so it created a /boot because it doesn't realise grub can do lvm
 * alkisg has a purge-kernels script that removes all kernels...
<alkisg> *old
<BluesKaj> I keep 2 or 3 kernels, usually purge the older ones periodically
<penguin42> yeh wth it doesn't do that automatically
<elfy> why would it - I might want to keep 1, BluesKaj 2 and you 3 :)
<Daekdroom> I thought it did that by default o.o
<Daekdroom> I remember apt-get autoremove cleaning and leaving only 2 kernels in 13.10
<Daekdroom> Not sure whose feature is that. Ubuntu or apt-get.
<penguin42> hmm, something odd is going on here du -ms /boot - 81M - df is showing its 236M being full
<BluesKaj> well 2 is usually enough
<Daekdroom> I keep 2.
<Daekdroom> But I'm not sure about how many I do in fact have installed.
<alkisg>  The older headers are removed, the older images no
<Daekdroom> Ah. Only 2. Although before the last kernel update I had only one.
<alkisg> It'd be nice if it marked the autoinstalled ones, and removed all of them except for the last 2, and the manually installed ones
 * alkisg is using vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-486 from debian as a fallback...
<alkisg> ..and actually I've just booted with it because i915 crashes with the most recent trusty kernel :D
<alkisg> It's also handy for non-pae / non-cmov clients
<BluesKaj> alkisg,a hint , try the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental module, seems to have solved the crashes here
<BluesKaj> using the i915 as well of course, works on unity and kde btw
<alkisg> Thanks for the hint BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> alkisg, np ,let me know if it helps
<ryaxnb> will ubuntu 14.04 ship with Nautilus 3.10?
<BluesKaj> hmm, unity is one broken desktop...I can't use it on a large monitor, poor font and dpi options...guess it's meant for tablets and phones
<bekks> Works fine here on large displays.
<BluesKaj> well, if it does then the settings must be hidden somewhere out of sight
<bekks> No chhanged settings, just installed the nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> I'm 3.5M away from a large screen plasma monitor ...my kde font settings etc are accessible and readable on kubuntu... if there are font settings other than larger in universal access then I'd like to know where to find them
<BluesKaj> on unity
<BluesKaj> yes i also installed the nvidia drivers
<bekks> So which resolution does your plasma monitor have then?
<BluesKaj> 1920x1080
<bekks> And which size does that plasma monitor have?
<BluesKaj> 46 inch
<bekks> It's obvious that 1920x1080 on a 46inch will be somehow - large :)
<BluesKaj> I have the dpi up to 120 on kde
<BluesKaj> makes for somewhat clearer letters
<bekks> Then get a calculator and see which resolution would be necessary to get 120dpi on a 46inch.
<bekks> It will be larger than 1920x1080 by far.
<BluesKaj> don't need a calc , works fine on kde , unity , not so much
<BluesKaj> i realize it's an unusuial setup , but lots of ppl are using their desktops as home theater/media servers and I'm surprised that canonical doesn't seem to realize that ...Im sure the settings can be changed to be readable, but why so difficult to find
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Just use KDE :)
<penguin42> mamarley: Yep!
<penguin42> (although the KDE plasma calculator is pretty grim)
 * mamarley doesn't even use any plasma widgets.
<BluesKaj> like I said , don't need a calc for kde
<penguin42> it doesn't mean we won't give you one :-)
<mamarley> It is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, every once in a while I try ubuntu/unity on small hdd that I have connected via sata to the mobo for different distro testing , so to speak , and every time i try ubuntu again I'm reminded of it's lack of options and flexibility...guess that little drive have a new occupant soon :)
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> will have
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh I never try unity any more
<mamarley> Whenever I try any DE other than KDE, I am reminded of its lack of configuration and flexibility.
 * BluesKaj nods as well
 * penguin42 is hoping kde5 doesn't break that
<mamarley> I don't think they will.
<mcristo> Is anyone on 14.04 yet?
 * mamarley is.
<penguin42> nod
<mcristo> Impressions so far?
<mcristo> Still on 12.04 and curious
<BluesKaj> mcristo, most users here probly are
<mamarley> Besides the upstart-caused kernel panicking, it has been good.
<mcristo> Thankyou - sry new to IRC
<BluesKaj> sorry for what mcristo, you're doing fine
<mcristo> What do you guys normally do here?
<BluesKaj> mostly support users who have problems with "buntu-devel" releases
<penguin42> mamarley: It's not upstarts fault to be fair, it's broken graphics drivers
<mcristo> Gotcha.  Thanks!
<mamarley> penguin42: Maybe that was something else.  Have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1269731.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,In progress]
<mamarley> Upstart was crashing because of malformed .conf files.
<penguin42> that's init not kernel
<mamarley> penguin42: Yes, but if init segfaults, it causes a KP.
<penguin42> shrug, not really - it's just telling you userland fowled up
<penguin42> anyway, time to give up fighting zoneminder for today
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-12
<shadaloo> where are the wallpapers stored
<shadaloo> ubuntu wallpapers are not set when i select them
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<GeoMint> hi, i use 15.04 xubuntu and i found a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre/+bug/1409717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409717 in MenuLibre "MenuLibre does not see new launcher after reopen in xubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<scotty^> Can someone please check if bug 902033 is fixed in Vivid?
<ubottu> bug 902033 in Poppler "Size 0 dots are large and visible" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902033
<scotty^> Can someone please check if bug 902033 is fixed in Vivid?
<ubottu> bug 902033 in Poppler "Size 0 dots are large and visible" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902033
<scotty^> G'day philip.  Are you running Vivid?
<scotty^> hmm - I think we are lagged
<scotty^> Yup 92.47 ping reply
<scotty^> 92.47 seconds
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> BluesKaj: As 14.10 does not have sysd, I continue here: sounds like your kernel doesn't have cgroup support.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, an upgrade must have installed systemd, because I sure didn't or my memory is failing me .. it' shows as installed in muon
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, 15.04 has systemd capability
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I'm talking about 14.10 on this old desktop
<lordievader> Hmm, I thought you where on 15.04, don't think 14.10 supports systemd.
<BluesKaj> then why is it installed on 14.10 and if I try to remove or purge, it will take most of kde with it
<lordievader> Let's move this back to #kubuntu, as I said, I thought you were on 15.04.
<BluesKaj_> what's the archive/repos for the 3.18 kernel in vivid?  15.04 is hung up on not finding the archive for the 3.18 kernel
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0.9.9 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<k1l> kernels are in main
<BluesKaj_> odd, main is listed, but apt isn't seeing it
<k1l> o_O
<BluesKaj_> !linux-headers
<BluesKaj_> !linux-kernel
<BluesKaj_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in vivid
<BluesKaj_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0.9.9 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You do have a kernel installed, right?
<not_roasted> hi
<not_roasted> is it acceptable to ask unity 8 oriented questions here or is there another channell for that
<bubbasaures> not_roasted, 15.04 related is the channel, not an area I know is all, hope that helps. unity 8 is part of the development.
<not_roasted> bubbasaures: what I'm looking for is kind of simple. I just want to spin up the latest unity 8 to just check things out. I wasn't sure if that means installing 15.04 or if there's a specific ISO anymore (I can't seem to find ubuntu next ISO??)
<bubbasaures> not_roasted, I believe not sure unity 8 can be installed even in supported like 14.10, 15.04 has to be installed I think, not sure of a specific iso, but you could run one live and install unity 8.
<bubbasaures> not_roasted, I'm not your best help in this, I wish I knew more. ;)
<not_roasted> yeah I'm fine with 15.04. Whatever is most logical to check out the latest unity 8 builds. It's a test machine so I can destroy it without harm.
<bubbasaures> excellent that is the way to run
<not_roasted> I tried 15.04 and installed unity 8 about two weeks ago, but it wouldn't even open. I got to wondering if what I was doing was *the* way to check out unity 8 and it just needs more work or if I needed a different ISO of some sort.
<not_roasted> unity 7 is wearing on me in a few areas so I just wanted to check if what the potential "light at the end of the tunnel" would bring. :P
<bubbasaures> would be nice to know I suppose
<retroispresto> Hey~
<schultza> How do I know if my system is running ubuntu+1 ?
<elfy> ummm
<k1l_> schultza: "lsb_release -d"
<schultza> 14.10
<schultza> so my 'sudo do-relase-upgrade -d' didnt work?
<k1l_> what sources are in "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<schultza> Here. <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752475/>
<elfy> that's utopic
<schultza> Do I need to run that command again?
<schultza> to get to ubuntu+1 ?
<k1l_> schultza: ok, that is 15.04. so there is just no updated lsb package yet in 15.04
<k1l_> schultza: a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" makes sure you got all new packages
<schultza> 22 more upgrades...
<elfy> schultza: if there's a kernel upgrade to  3.18.0-9 I'd say you're on the way
<schultza> That cleared out of my buffer. I'm seeing something else here... hang one min.
<schultza> This came across as a little odd. <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752574/> I updated and did the dist-upgrade again, and it shows the same message: libinput0 needs to be autoremoved.
<schultza> and apparently I dont see that kernel in my /boot area.
<schultza> oh... maybe i had to do it again. i WAS on 14.04 the first time i did the 'do-release-upgrade -d' command.
<k1l_> schultza: :/
<schultza> I think I will do that tomorrow. Thanks.
<k1l_> you need the -d trigger to get from 14.10 to 15.04.
<k1l_> sorry i miss interpreted your pastebin. it says utopic so you are on 14.10. you of course need the do-release-upgrade -d     to get to 15.04 now
<schultza> i did from the 14.04
<k1l_> there is no upgrade from 14.04 to 15.05.
<schultza> so it stopped in 14.10.. now i cant do it again... something about a network error
<k1l_> you need the step with 14.04 - 14.10 to 15.04
<schultza> <http://paste.ubuntu.com/9752621/>
<k1l_> there is no extra repo for 15.04 so far. that should not be a problem
<schultza> but it stopped my do-release-update
<schultza> Do I need to disable Extras?
<elfy> yes
<elfy> it's just fail
<elfy> really annoying - there's talk of ditching that extras repo now thankfully
<k1l_> well, its a alpha
<k1l_> if you want fully working stable stuff use the released versions :)
<k1l_> most PPAs will not work anyway, too
<schultza> Yes, those PPAs are not building against the current vivid code anyways, so I know why those are failing.
<schultza> Guess I should run vivid in a VM or on an older computer.
<elfy> what I tend to do with ppas is edit them - and change the source from 'dev' to released version then see what happens
<elfy> you are testing - test some 'guy's' ppa and let them know
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-15
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> trying to get vlc to play videos while alt+tabbing
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> someone can confirm that nvidia drivers /nvidia-prime does not work in current vivid ?
<shadaloo> hello
<shadaloo> after updating to the 3.18.0-9-generic kernel
<shadaloo> I get system errors on startup for com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-16
<sanzi> screen
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-17
<HFSPLUS> nooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> !ops | noooo waaaa
<ubottu> noooo waaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HFSPLUS> !ops | noooo waaaa
<ubottu> noooo waaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<soee> hi
<soee> can someone confirm that lately system wont boot with current kernel, an only going to recovery mode and starting it with (systemd) helps ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> someone with optimus technology ?
<elfy> sorry
<elfy> soee: was it you in here the other day trying to find issues with nvidia-prime?
<soee> elfy: yes
<soee> there was update to 0.7 but this does not solves the problem
<elfy> thought so - I did see an nvidia-prime fix floating by
<elfy> aah right ok
<elfy> you reported your issue?
<soee> not yet, wanted to confirme with someone
<elfy> alberto is pretty alert to issues
<soee> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<soee> hey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1412057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<soee> if someone can confirm please update
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Cromag1> !ops | nooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> nooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-18
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: soundblaster z
<truexfan81> on 32bit linux it partially works using a component i don't have
<truexfan81> on 64bit linux it doesn't work at all for anyone
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: http://askubuntu.com/questions/560684/creative-sound-blaster-z-not-working-under-ubuntu-14-10
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147443&page=4
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: there's a workaround if you want :)
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: would be simpler to spend $30 for a card supported by linux http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: suit yourself :)
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: take a look at that thing
<truexfan81> it does the main things i got the sb z to do
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: you don't have $30 to spend? :)
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: i do, but i'm choosing not to spend it right now
<tsimonq2> :)
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: it is on the todo list after i get a few small things fixed on my new 2002 honda accord
<tsimonq2> :D :)
<tsimonq2> truexfan81: good luck, keep me posted :D
<truexfan81> tsimonq2: kk will do
<truexfan81> but yeah i did my research and asus xonar is well supported by linux
<furkan> i think i found a bug in nautilus... can anybody confirm? when viewing any folder in icon view, when i zoom in by holding down CTRL and scrolling up, my desktop icons also zoom in
<eval> Hello.
<eval> I'm trying to use preseed with the 16.04 alpha netboot image, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm pressing TAB at the install menu and then typing "auto url=http://some.url/my-preseed.cfg", but it still asks me about the language and keyboard config (which previous versions didn't) and even after that, it does not load the specified preseed file.
<eval> I'm trying to figure out if this is caused by something that has changed in how preseed files work, or if this functionality is just not implemented yet in the alpha image.
<eval> BTW, the image that I am using, is this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu410/images/netboot/mini.iso
<eval> If anybody has any idea/tip on the above issue, please write it in the channel. I will check the online logs the next couple of days. Thanks a lot!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alkisg> Hi, firefox insists that adobe flash needs to be updated, and blocks it by default. But I've dist-upgraded
<alkisg> Shouldn't firefox not complain when I have the latest flash available from the repositories? Or is it a glitch only because it's a development release?
<damascene> alkisg, I've the same error in 15.04
<damascene> I do not think it's right to permit usage of vulnerable version of Flash just because the fix is not yet in the repositories
<alkisg> https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsb16-01.html - Release date: December 28, 2015
<alkisg> Maybe the developer that maintains adobe-flashplugin at canonical needs a ping?
<alkisg> Its version is 1:20151208.1-0ubuntu1 though... it sounds like it's already up to date
<alkisg> Yup, /me continues this in #ubuntu-devel...
<alkisg> It's probably a packaging issue, they've included the wrong/older flash version
<teward> i should point out that the Adobe version in question is in the proposed state in the partner repository and hasn't landed in the 'released' state, if LP's page is right
<teward> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<teward> alkisg: ^
<teward> so it's in the partner-proposed pocket and not yet in standard partner repos (explains why unavailable probably)
 * alkisg enabled the partner-proposed repository and everything is good again, thank you guys...
<z4sk4> hi all,
<z4sk4> i try test kubuntu 16.04 on Vbox, but i have an error when i try install with ubiquity... on ubuntu ubiquity works well
<lordievader> Is going with the netinstall an option?
<lordievader> z4sk4: ^
<k1l_> z4sk4: what error?
<z4sk4> k1l_: i will update an screenshot now
<z4sk4> k1l_: lordievader: This is the rror: http://subefotos.com/ver/?2e8572a39b591a99527294c064fdd67eo.png
<k1l_> yeah, thats a kde specific issue. please file a bug as the error message says
<lordievader> Or confirm one, if it exists ;)
<z4sk4> k1l_: where i should post this bug?
<k1l_> !bug | z4sk4
<ubottu> z4sk4: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<z4sk4> Where i should post it? here? https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Kubuntu%20Debug%20Installer&format=guided
<z4sk4> in thelist isn't ubiquity
<k1l_> z4sk4: use the ubuntu-bug command. that will report it on launchpad.net
<z4sk4> k1l_: sure? i use it, but not sure what i send it...
<z4sk4> well i add the bug here too : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358164
<ubottu> KDE bug 358164 in general "Installed Crashed in the third step when in click Continue (prepare) kde_ui.py ubi-prepare.py" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> z4sk4: Better report it on launchpad, I think Ubuntu is the only distro to use Ubiquity.
<z4sk4> lordievader: but only fails on Kubuntu...
<lordievader> Yeah, since it is in a kde specific thing. Point is I think the Kubuntu dev-team maintains it, not KDE.
<k1l_> yes. kde will not touch ubuntu related stuff. thats why i said report it on lauchpad
<z4sk4> oh! sorry
<z4sk4> its true
<z4sk4> lordievader: k1l_ : did it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1535323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1535323 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer Crashed in the third step when in click Continue (prepare) kde_ui.py ubi-prepare.py" [Undecided,New]
<z4sk4> guys i have a question important to me: When i get the kubuntu installed, Its secure use upgrade until estable?? or is better download again the iso estable? i need to know to install or not install my tools. Thanks
<lordievader> Upgrading gets you in the same place, doesn't matter both work ;)
<dcunit3d> how do i go about troubleshooting something like this?  what logs do i look at?  when i start the computer, i see the nvidia logo, then one login screen,
<dcunit3d> then it looks like it crashes, the screen goes .  then i see another login screen. i login and there's no window manager.  i can get to a terminal, but it
<dcunit3d> doesn't have any borders. i can open chrome thru the terminal.  i've tried reinstalling nvidia and
<dcunit3d> lightdm.  i actually want to try unity, but i want ubuntu without the amazon and search stuff.
<dcunit3d> i've looked in /var/crashes but couldn't find anything that seemed relevant there
<Daekdroom> dcunit3d, so you're trying Unity8 with the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<dcunit3d> yes, i think so.  i need the proprietary drivers bc i'm going to be working with CUDA
<Daekdroom> If your concern are the Unity online searches, they can be disabled.
<Daekdroom> And I don't think the proprietary Nvidia drivers support Mir, which is required for Unity8, but I'm trying to confirm that.
<dcunit3d> nvidia seemed to install fine on ubuntu 15.10 on the same hardware
<dcunit3d> ah ok
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu 15.10 uses Unity7 and X.org
<Daekdroom> I found this but it seems slightly outdated (Dec 2013): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GPUTesting
<Daekdroom> "no proprietary driver support (dependent on 3rd parties)"
<dcunit3d> cool, thanks Daekdroom. i'm just going to downgrade again.  kind of a bummer, since i spent some time configuring things, but i have my /home on a separate partition, so not really that big of a deal
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-19
<matthewjp2> it says to get java but it gives me this error matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<matthewjp2> Reading package lists... Done
<matthewjp2> Building dependency tree
<matthewjp2> Reading state information... Done
<matthewjp2> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<matthewjp2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<matthewjp2> is only available from another source
<matthewjp2> However the following packages replace it:
<matthewjp2>   apt
<matthewjp2> E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<matthewjp2> matplayzmcpe@matplayzmcpe-desktop:~$
<matthewjp2> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<z4sk4> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install cpp-ethereum, which depends on alethzero, which depends on libqt5webengine5, which depends on qtdeclrative-abi-5-4-1, but: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqt5webengine5 : Depends: qtdeclarative-abi-5-4-1 but it is not installable
<OerHeks> Hi, is this feature indeed in 16.04? unity-panel can be placed at the bottom? http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-let-users-move-the-unity-launcher-at-the-bottom-of-the-screen-498000.shtml
<k1l> OerHeks: no
<k1l> that article is not really based on facts
<k1l> https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin/+merge/281182   that is the patch. its still pending and "need review"
<OerHeks> k1l, thank you, i wondered as i didn't hear about it.
<k1l> and i bet there will be some shitstorm again why 16.04 did not include that patch when that linux news site said it will
 * genii covers his ears in horror and glares at k1l
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've managed to somewhat break an upgrade from 14.04 to xenial, it doesn't appear to be able to read the lvm root to boot, I get the following: http://pastebin.com/VCGVjxH0
<JediMaster> it's also a remote machine, just to make things more interesting =)
<JediMaster> luckily I can remote boot the xenial iso, I have tried the rescue procedures, it managed to mount the root partition and I ran grub-install on it, then dropped to the chrooted shell, and ran update-grub
<JediMaster> but still get the above error
<JediMaster> ok, I'm booted back into Linux 3.13.0 kernel, anything I can do to fix the 4.3.0 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: its not very recommended to upgrade from trusty to xenial
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: clean install instead?
<JediMaster> nah, can't be bothered with a full reinstall at the moment, I will when it's released but not yet
<lotuspsychje> JediMaster: things can still break in this stage
<JediMaster> lotuspsychje, I'm aware =)
<JediMaster> it looks like it's just the 4.3 kernel causing problems at the moment
<JediMaster> just done a apt-get --reinstall on the 4.3 image and it's updated grub, going to try a reboot
<JediMaster> tbh PHP 7 is the main reason for the upgrade, I know I could compile it myself, but nice to have automatic security updates when it goes live
<JediMaster> hmm, same error with linux 4.3.0-5-generic
<JediMaster> what could be different between the ubuntu linux 3.13.0 and 4.3.0 packages that would stop the LVM root from being detected?
<JediMaster> both the linux-image and linux-image-extra packages for both are installed, and probably less relevant, the headers too
<JediMaster> all are -generic too
<JediMaster> grub commands are the same too: linux   /vmlinuz-4.3.0-5-generic root=/dev/mapper/backup--vg-root ro  pci=noacpi splash quiet $vt_handoff
<JediMaster> and: linux   /vmlinuz-3.13.0-74-generic root=/dev/mapper/backup--vg-root ro  pci=noacpi splash quiet $vt_handoff
<JediMaster> other grub config appears to be the same for both kernel images
<JediMaster> maybe the initrd image doesn't contain the required drivers
<JediMaster> the initrd.img for 4.3 is 50% larger than the 3.13 one (31M vs 20M)
<lordievader> JediMaster: Can you mount the root fs in the busybox?
<JediMaster> lordievader, I can just go to grub and select linux 3.13 instead and it boots fine, but I'd rather get the latest 4.13 working
<lordievader> JediMaster: That was not my question ;)
<JediMaster> lordievader, but to answer your question, no, /dev/mapper doesn't show it
<JediMaster> give me a chance =)
<lordievader> JediMaster: Do you have lvm command available in the initrd?
<JediMaster> I've actually just extracted both initrd images to compare them, there's tonnes of differences in available modules =/
<JediMaster> lordievader, I could reboot and try but it'll take 3-4 minutes as it's a server, I guess I could check the image
<lordievader> Sure, quite different kernel versions.
<lordievader> JediMaster: This chat is on another machine?
<JediMaster> yeah, the machine is remote in a datacentre
<lordievader> Ok, good ;)
<JediMaster> I've got remote KVM
<JediMaster> lordievader, yes /sbin/lvm is in the initrd image
<lordievader> Okay, what is the output of 'lvm vgs'?
<JediMaster> ok, I'm booted into 3.13 at the moment, I'll run it there, then reboot and pastebin both
<JediMaster> anything else to check before I reboot?
<lordievader> lvm lvs
<lordievader> I think it shows unactivated lv's.
<JediMaster>  if only I could copy/paste from the KVM
<JediMaster> I had to use OCR to do the pastebin earlier =)
<lordievader> If you use 'virsh console' you can ;)
<JediMaster> too lazy to type it all out heh
<JediMaster> just looking that up seems to have a lot of kvm related links, just to be clear I meant Dell's iDRAC when I meant remote KVM
<JediMaster> *said
<JediMaster> lvm vgs complains: /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory
<JediMaster> bah, mkdir /run/lvm then re-running it didn't work heh
<JediMaster> I'm guessing not all the required mount points are mounted within busybox
<JediMaster> lordievader, any idea if busy box has a text editor?
<JediMaster> really, there's wget installed in initrd image but not vi
<JediMaster> is there a way of forcing linux to drop to the initrd image rather than a normal boot?
<JediMaster> so I can check the running modules in the working initrd
<lordievader> Ah, the other kvm.
<JediMaster> lordievader, yeah =)
<lordievader> And you are looking for 'break=<something>'
<lordievader> lvm2 is still installed after the upgrade?
<JediMaster> I'll reboot and check
<JediMaster> the upgrade was pretty broken due to a change in rkhunter's config, I ended up having to apt-get dist-upgrade, autoremove etc.
<lordievader> Perhaps it got removed, that would explain these troubles ;)
<JediMaster> even though it boots into the old kernel?
<JediMaster> it's booting, I saw it starting lvm2, so I guess it's there
<JediMaster> yeah, lvm2 2.02.133-1ubuntu2
<lordievader> The lvm2 package adds some modules to the initrd, if the initrd of the 4.x kernel got made after it got removed those modules are missing.
<lordievader> The old kernel doesn't have that problem if the initrd is not rebuild.
<JediMaster> I did: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-4.3.0-5-generic
<JediMaster> doesn't that rebuilt initrd on install?
<JediMaster> *rebuild
<lordievader> Yes, the 4.3 kernel. Is that the old kernel?
<JediMaster> I wonder if there are kernel modules that have been renamed or replaced between 3.13 and 4.3 which maybe haven't been correctly copied into the initrd
<JediMaster> no, 3.13 is the old trusty kernel, 4.3 is the new one
<lordievader> Yeah that is what I mean ;) But if lvm2 is still installed my theory is invalid.
<JediMaster> yeah, it is
<JediMaster> well I've got a working machine on 3.13, but if I reboot it'd break, I'm not sure removing linux-generic is a wise idea
<lordievader> That is a meta-package.
<lordievader> But do keep it installed ;)
<lordievader> Odd though that it fails on lvmetad, it should just fall back or the regular scanning...
<lordievader> I suppose 'lvm pvs' gave the same error?
<JediMaster> didn't try it, shall I reboot, or anything to try from the working kernel first?
<lordievader> Rebuild an initrd... though I don't think it will help.
<JediMaster> I --reinstalled lvm2, it's run update-initramfs as part of the install, I'll try again
<JediMaster> oddly, only for 4.3.0-5
<JediMaster> not for the existing kernel that's booted
<JediMaster> lordievader, same error, also same error with lvm pvs
<lordievader> Systemd ain't available yet in a Ubuntu initrd, is it?
<JediMaster> can't see it there
<JediMaster> btw, thanks for the help lordievader
<lordievader> Lets see what I have in my initrd.
<JediMaster> I still don't understand wget being in it
<TJ-> JediMaster: I very much suspect that system has hit by some regressions in the PCI bus assigment logic since v3.13 kernel.
<TJ-> JediMaster: looking at your original pastebin showing PCI failures leads me to that conclusion, which possibly means the disk controller isn't being initialised
<JediMaster> TJ-, I do have a bunch of PCI errors in there
<JediMaster> that might explain it, it's a Dell PowerEdge R415
<lordievader> I get the same error but my lv's do show up.
<JediMaster> lordievader, TJ-'s theory would cover that
<JediMaster> TJ-, do you think it's a kernel bug, or a missing driver?
<TJ-> JediMaster: there have been some bad regression since v3.18 that still aren't fixed in mainline as yet... 17 months and counting so far. The fact the fragment of dmesg output is showing device init failures makes me suspect that one or more devices are unable to allocate all their resources into parent bridge windows correctly.
<JediMaster> I wonder what kernel the daily iso installer uses as it picked up the lvm correctly
<TJ-> JediMaster: on the next 4.x reboot, when it fails to the busybox initrd shell, do "dmesg | grep BAR " for an initial indication of if that is the case. If you have sufficient remote control, pull the entire 'dmesg' output to a local log-file and paste it
<JediMaster> TJ-, damn, can't put a pipe symbol in the kvm =/
<JediMaster> ah ascii codes with alt and num pad are working =D
<TJ-> JediMaster: if it works from the same kernel on an ISO then PCI bus windows is less likely; in which case I'd check that /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf has "MODULES=most"
<JediMaster> rofl, what are the odds, I nearly guessed the ascii code, I put 123 in and it's 124 =D
<TJ-> 1 in 256 ? :p
<JediMaster> TJ-, there's many many pages of output
<JediMaster> yeah, but still =)
<TJ-> JediMaster: yes, it's the entire kernel log, and very useful in these situations
<JediMaster> getting that from a graphical remote console will be tricky
<TJ-> you've got errors for USB, IDE, network, and MPT devices. Suggests a major low-level cause
<JediMaster> if I pipe it to the filesystem, will that write to the initrd.img file?
<TJ-> No
<JediMaster> bah
<JediMaster> worth a try
<TJ-> At this stage there's likely no accessible devices, but you could check and mount one file-system read/write if there is one, to save the log permanently
<JediMaster> hmm, I wonder if USB is working, I may be able to mount another drive
<TJ-> anything in "ls -la /dev/block/" that's useful?
<JediMaster> nope, all loop and ram
<JediMaster> I guess not then
<TJ-> not even the device with GRUB's file-system, and /boot/ on it?
<JediMaster> not in there, no
<JediMaster> no, /boot isn't mounted either
<TJ-> if /boot/grub/ is in the VG-LV backup-vg/root ... then that tends to confirm the disk controller isn't accessibly
<TJ-> because GRUB's lvm module has obviously accessed it
<JediMaster> IIRC /boot isn't an LVM partition
<TJ-> anything with "find /lib/modules -type f -name '*.ko' ?
<JediMaster> so I think grub is accessing the PCI correctly but the 4.3.0 kernel isn't
<TJ-> GRUB uses UEFI/BIOS services to read the disk, unless you switch it to 'native' mode
<TJ-> Once the kernel starts it has to do that with its own drivers
<JediMaster> ah right, and yes, tonnes of modules
<JediMaster> it's still listing them
<JediMaster> I happen to have the output of /proc/modules from the 3.13.0 kernel, anything I should look for?
<TJ-> JediMaster: OK, so not missing modules... this points back to my original gut feeling... failure to correctly map the PCI devices. Are you able to edit the kernel's command-line via the GRUB menu at boot time?
<JediMaster> yes
<TJ-> JediMaster: differences between that and the failing /proc/modules
<JediMaster> there's tonnes more from the working kernel, but that's not from initrd
<TJ-> JediMaster: OK, next time you boot to this failing kernel add "pci=realloc,assign-busses" as a test. That tells the PCI setup code 2 things: 1) adjust PCI bridge windows to fit downstream devices, regardless of what the BIOS/ACPI config states and 2) ignore the BIOS bridge/device config entirely and redo it
<JediMaster> I'll do that now
<TJ-> If that solves/improves it, that is more evidence towards the PCI bridge window issues. It may not completely fix all issues though.
<JediMaster> TJ-, I've currently got pci=noacpi at the moment, it's been years since I set up this machine, but I think it was failing to halt correctly at the time, could this be part of the problem?
<JediMaster> ohh ohh... new errors
<JediMaster> but it's booting
<JediMaster> yeah, removing the pci=noacpi has sorted it
<TJ-> oh... that would DEFINIATELY have been causing problems!
<TJ-> Didn't know you had that. That stops the BIOS/UEFI from informing the PCI sub-system of the optimum device mappings
<JediMaster> haha, ok my bad then
<TJ-> it'll probably work fine without that, and without my suggestions
<TJ-> no pci=XXXX or noacpi or whatever
<JediMaster> lordievader, it was pci=noacpi causing the problems
<JediMaster> yeah, I removed it from the grub edit line and it booted fine, I'll update the config
<TJ-> It is a very old rare system that will benefit from pci=noacpi or 'noacpi'
<TJ-> that's a sledgehammer to crack a very samm nut. There are subtle sub-system controls for those to affect just the bit that has an issue, rather than disabling the entire thing
<JediMaster> yeah, I couldn't find any other fix at the time for the machine not powering down on halt
<JediMaster> at least I can remotely power the machine on with the iDRAC
<TJ-> that can often be solved by using the most recent acpi_osi=XXXX value the ACPI DSDT of the system supports
<JediMaster> completely forgot that I'd changed the default kernel arguments, it's been many years
<JediMaster> hmm, black screen now =/
<JediMaster> the machine is up, but the console is dead
<JediMaster> weird, ctrl-alt-f1 and it's back
<JediMaster> all looks fine now, will try a halt and see if it powers down
<JediMaster> nope, it doesn't power down after "system halted" never mind, I can do that via the iDRAC
<JediMaster> TJ-, lordievader thanks very much for both of your help, all looking good now
<TJ-> JediMaster: see if you can fix that power-off issue with acpi_osi
<JediMaster> any idea where I find the DSDT code for the system?
<JediMaster> I've had a quick google and couldn't find it
<JediMaster> lol I only did the dist-upgrade a few hours ago and there's a new kernel already =D
<TJ-> JediMaster: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows' " and identify the most recent Windows version it reports, something like "Windows 2012" ... then add to /etc/default/grub's "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="... \"acpi_osi=Windows XXXXX\" " (where XXXXX is the 2012 or whatever you identified)
<JediMaster> er do-release-upgrade even
<TJ-> JediMaster: then "update-grub" so /boot/grub/grub.cfg is updated, and try a reboot
<JediMaster> I'll try that now
<TJ-> make sure to *escape* the double-quotes in that string \" not "
<TJ-> since the entire string is surrounded by " too
<JediMaster> oh yuck
<JediMaster> http://pastebin.com/zRdcPayn
<JediMaster> I guess the newest must be 2006.1
<TJ-> Yes. the fact there's 2006 and 2006.1 suggests the BIOS ACPI will do something slightly different for the point release.
<TJ-> what happens is, the ACPI DSDT contains bytecode of methods that the kernel's ACPI core executes. The DSDT code contains code that alters what methods and services it offers based on the OSI string passed by the OS.
<TJ-> The default is usually some very basic minimum (because its rare the BIOS ACPI OSI matches on "Linux" and if it does, it usually explicitly sets the 'miminum' support level
<TJ-> By having Linux tell the ACPI OSI that it is "Windows 2006.1" you should cause the maximum range of services to be enabled
<TJ-> ACPI is used to control reboot/power so it makes sense that is the cause of the failure to shutdown correctly.
<JediMaster> I wonder why the kernel doesn't scan it to see what's the highest level available automatically?
<TJ-> Because it's not the way its done; those strings aren't guaranteed to be the OSI strings, but I've found this to consistently work
<TJ-> You can actually completely disassemble the DSDT to source-code using the 'iasl' tool, and as I used to work on that side of the kernel, it taught me this workaround through investigating many broken DSDTs
<JediMaster> a sort of non standardised standard?
<JediMaster> I'm afraid that didn't work, still powered on after "reboot: System halted"
<JediMaster> it's not a big problem really, only when I need to take the machine out of the rack, which is only once every few years tbh
<JediMaster> Thanks again for the help, much appreciated
<JediMaster> slightly worryingly grub isn't coming up with the menu, it stays black for a while
<JediMaster> after POST it goes black until I ctrl-alt-f2
<TJ-> that sounds like a GPU mode issue. if it's a server disable GFX mode with GRUB's "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<TJ-> no need for a bitmapped graphical framebuffer and splash screen for a server
<JediMaster> odd, it wasn't doing it earlier
<TJ-> could be the newer kernel doing more modesetting for that GPU, that the Trusty kernel doesn't do?
<JediMaster> yeah, I did just upgrade to another kernel too
<JediMaster> mind you, the kernel is loaded at that point, it's grub doing that
<JediMaster> GRUB_TERMINAL=console did the trick
<JediMaster> yeah now I see the Ubuntu 16.04 loading screen (at least the server console version with the 4 dots)
<TJ-> I disable plymouth splash entirely. Lose the "splash". Can't remove it anymore it is too invasive, though
<JediMaster> yeah I don't like it personally, is that just the splash kernel line option?
<JediMaster> I guess I'd better remove quiet too
<TJ-> yes. I prefer having 'debug' on there since I like to see everything that the kernel reports
<JediMaster> it took 3 years for me to realise I could skip the Dell memory tests by hitting escape, useful on a server with 512GB of RAM, used to take 10 minutes to test it in POST
<JediMaster> ok that's all looking a lot better now
<JediMaster> ok, I had better head off, thanks TJ- & lordievader
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> libxapian a bit broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14581750/ ?
<SweeC> hello m8
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-21
<Mneuro> Is Ubuntu 16.04 pretty stable at this point and are nvidia drivers available?
<lotuspsychje> k1l: you know why xenial shows 4.3 officially on packages, i had to enable proposed to get from 4.2 to 4.3
<k1l> on what packages?
<lotuspsychje> linux-image-generic i mean here
<k1l> proposed is for the automated testing on the development releases
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6.7 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l> apt-cache policy linux-image-generic will tell
<k1l> run a apt update before
<lotuspsychje> k1l: well i had 4.2 this morning and whatever i did normal update did nothing
<lotuspsychje> k1l: but after proposed and sit-upgrade all went fine
<lotuspsychje> dist
<Daekdroom> It's possible the mirror you are using wasn't sync'd already.
<lotuspsychje> k1l: maybe its because i do-release-upgrade -d from wily?
<k1l> 4.3 is used since december.
<k1l> so either your mirror is totally out of sync or there is something wrong
<lotuspsychje> maybe i should test a new daily clean install
<lotuspsychje> !info bind9 xenial
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-12.1 (xenial), package size 299 kB, installed size 932 kB
<stephanbuys1> hi all, I'm looking at 16.04 and I notice that there are no files in the boot partition by default, it seems to have /boot in the second/Linux partition, is this normal?
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: did you install xenial to your pc?
<stephanbuys1> yeah, well its a test machine
<stephanbuys1> (the server version)
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: i hope its for testing only, because not really recommended for production in this phase
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: ok so you installed 16.04 server and whats going on with /boot? whats the issue with it?
<stephanbuys1> yeah - just testing
<stephanbuys1> it's empty, all the files landed in the second partition, just wondering if its normal
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: well not sure for server but my /boot holds all kind of stuff here
<stephanbuys1> i must have messed it up
<lotuspsychje> but im looking at desktop version right
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: did you upgrade or clean install?
<stephanbuys1> clean install
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: you could ask the #ubuntu-server guys what a normal server /boot looks like
<lotuspsychje> and mention its xenial
<lotuspsychje> we dont get alot of server guys here
<stephanbuys1> gotcha - thanks
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: if you dont get any usefull, you could file a bug perhaps?
<stephanbuys1> lotuspsychje: just re-installing and confirming
<lotuspsychje> stephanbuys1: ok mate, good luck and if your issue persist, i would file a bug to help the devs and community
<goddard> how can i upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04?
<k1l> use the -d switch. that is for development releases. but make sure to have a backup because we will say "told you so" if things break :)
<goddard> k1l: yeah i made a backup this is for testing purposes
<goddard> thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> goddard: trusty to xenial failed on me, just saying
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah ive heard people say that
<lotuspsychje> goddard: i had to upgrade from 15.10 to get it right
<goddard> my upgrade failed from 14.04 to 15.04
<goddard> in the past
<k1l> there is no upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<lotuspsychje> goddard: so like k1l suggest better back first
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah i already did as i always do
<goddard> live cd + disks = img backup
<lotuspsychje> goddard: or perhaps the nicest way, clean install?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: sounds painful
<lotuspsychje> au contraire :p
<goddard> i guess it isn't to bad to drop my home folder on a new install
<goddard> does linux have a unified config storage api or something?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: lets start from the beginning, xenial is still in testphase, why save all your old configs?
<lotuspsychje> things can still break right
<goddard> most my configs are independent of ubuntu related things
<goddard> mostly user space stuff for my applications i use
<goddard> besides powerline
<goddard> although i guess that is still userspace and probably still works
<lotuspsychje> good evening genii
 * genii slides lotuspsychje a fresh coffee
<lotuspsychje> oh thank you : )
<lotuspsychje> goddard: if xenial would been released, you could have saved your /home in total with configs n all
<lotuspsychje> goddard: but in this stage things can go wrong a bit
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yeah thats true
<goddard> things can go wrong on 14.04 a well haha
<goddard> as well*
<johnjohn101> any idea when the large folder icons will be fixed on the desktop?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-22
<BLZbubba_> does 16.04 finally get rid of upstart and plymouth?
<BLZbubba_> i've been waiting since 10.04 for that
<k1l_> ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04
<k1l_> but plymouth is still used iirc
<rww> hrm, i should spin up a VM and test if it's removable now
<rww> if memory serves plymouth was a depend of upstart, so couldn't be removed completely, just turned off
<genii> rww: What, upstart?
<rww> nah, i know upstart's gone :)
<genii> Hm
<BLZbubba_> thank god, maybe i can put nfs mounts in fstab again
<BLZbubba_> for years flaky nfs mounts in fstab would cause upstart to freeze with no messages at all
<rww> lol, xenial image is 1.4GB right now
<k1l_> systemd is way more wonky when it comes to fstab
<genii> rww: Yeah insane, almost twice the size of 2 regular CDs now
<k1l_> once you go post-cd size it cant be stopped :X
<rww> quite
<genii> Almost forces you to use USB if you don't have a DVD burner
<rww> i use USB for everything these days anyway, even netinst images in Debianland
<k1l_> havent used a cd or dvd since years. my thinkpad x230 even doesnt have a dvd slot anyway. but i have a base-dock for that :)
<rww> oh, joy. ubuntu-desktop depends lightdm. lightdm depends plymouth
<rww> so not removable in Ubuntu Desktop any time soon
<rww> but yeah, can be disabled, so *shrug*
<stephanbuys> hi all, does ubuntu's implementation of systemd also use networkd? I'm trying to use systemd-networkd to configure my interfaces but it doesn't seem to work? Do I have to fall back to /etc/network/interfaces?
<TJ-> stephanbuys: yes, it uses systemd-networkd
<stephanbuys> TJ-: I figured it out just had to disable networking and enable systemd-networkd (and systemd-resolved)
<stephanbuys> thanks though
<TJ-> do you mean "disable ifupdown network configuration" ?
<stephanbuys> TJ-: no, systemctl disable networkign
<stephanbuys> s/networkign/networking/
<TJ-> right, which is ifupdown via /etc/init.d/networking
<Fudge> is there anything special you have to do on a gateway running dhcp3 and bind9 to make the gateway use the cached dns so it can lookup the fixed hostnames?
<loveheartjoylove> Does the oversized image size imply an oversized installation size?
<k1l> no
<loveheartjoylove> Sweet
<k1l> (if i understand what you mean)
<loveheartjoylove> Well there's this bug, that is causing the disk image size to be larger than normal
<loveheartjoylove> I'm wondering if that will cause the installation footprint to also be larger than normal
<teward> and by 'installation footprint' you mean the total installed size?
<loveheartjoylove> Yes
<teward> as i understand the issue (and I'm not 100% fluent in it) that shouldn't impact installed size
<loveheartjoylove> Kewell
<croberts> has anyone got wine to work with 16.04
<damascene> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-23
<furkan> has anybody else's multimedia keys stopped working after the linux 4.3.0-7 update?
<furkan> ok never mind... it must have been something else, because now it's working again
<lordievader> Good morning.
<trijntje> Hi, I'm running Xenial and I noticed something weird. Some apps change '.' to ',' I guess because that is the regional notation for decimals (in dutch). However, many programs don't understand this, and keep throwing errors that 2,5 isnt a valid number. How should I file a but about this?
<trijntje> Earlier versions of ubuntu did not have this problem
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: you got the right layout for keyboard?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: i remember having an issue like this on belgian keyboard, had to change belgian(alternate)
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure I have the right one, but I cant find the setting to check it anymore. Do you know if they moved it for xenial?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure, im on my trusty box atm
<trijntje> found it, I'm using English (US, with euro on 5) like always
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: dont you need NL ?
<trijntje> no, I always use this. AFAIK Dutch keyboards have a weird layout, and I've only ever seen 1 in my life
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: so in wich apps you notify what exactly?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: ill check on my xenial box later and compare
<trijntje> The simplest example is bc, if I put type in 2.5 on the numpad, it actually inputs 2,5 and I get a syntax error
<trijntje> The weird thing is, I can just put in 2.5 with the num pad in this chat
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: this really smells like that keyboard issue, try Be(alternatief)?
<trijntje> in gnucash, I cant put in 2.5 using the normal keyboard's . key. I have to use the ',' to put in 2,5. However, using 2.5 on numpad get changed to 2,5, and gnucash accepts that
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: you always install ubuntu in english or in dutch for whole system?
<trijntje> I used to install Dutch, and I've just switched to English, but with Dutch localisation setttings (dates, Euro as currency, etc)
<trijntje> Swithcing to BE(Alternative) has no effect on the problems I've described
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<lotuspsychje> ill try it on xenial later
<lotuspsychje> but i dont think to have this issue..
<trijntje> Same for US, international with dead keys. So I guess it has to do with duch localisation settings
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: what kind of keyboard is that?
<trijntje> to be honest I'm not sure what the difference is. I know that if you install the system in dutch, it tends to use ' to make special characters, so you have to manually put a space every time you want to type an actual ', which is why I always opt for dead keys
<trijntje> that way its easier to type in english, and I hardly ever use special characters anyway
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: well you could file a bug maybe, or first test with a xenial livecd how other layouts react?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: do you know what package I should file a bug against?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: maybe indicator-keyboard ?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: or this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard
<trijntje> I think thats an on screen keyboard, I'll just file against indicator keyboard and tag in translation/localisation
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: also make sure you explain your US/NL use
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1537357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537357 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Problems inputing decimal with numpad" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: thank you for filing :p
<trijntje> I've switched to Irish localistation for now, at least that way I can use the numpad and Euro at the same time ;)
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: ok cool
<alexf> Anyone experience the background not changing when you set a new image?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-24
<_bodhi> how do i download 16.04?  the dude on #ubuntu was very unfriendly and unhelpful about it, except to have his bot mention your channel
<k1l> the unfriendly dude gives the dude who cant read bots messages or topic the link: Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<_bodhi> k1l: i'm not talking to yo
<_bodhi> asshole
<k1l> m(
<penguin42> charming
<CryptoSiD> lol
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> :P
<penguin42> tsimonq2: A bit late
<tsimonq2> penguin42: yyeeaahh I saw :)
<penguin42> talking of which, it's after 3am -X bed
<ChibaPet> k1l: Why were you so mean to the fellow? :P
<ChibaPet> So, my lesson for today is that importing /home from another box GOES WAY BETTER if you remove old .Xauthority files.
<tsimonq2> ChibaPet: noted, thanks :D
<ChibaPet> It ate... It ate a couple hours at least, as I slowly and painstakingly instrumented all the scripts in /etc/X11.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ChibaPet> lordievader: g'morning
<lordievader> Hehe, good evening ;)
<ChibaPet> Hm, we're synchronized now I think, or close to it.
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-16
<ignacio> Hi, I need help D: Somehow I broke apt?
<k1l> what did you do? what is the issue? what errormessages?
<ignacio> not sure,
<ignacio> what I'm sure is that I did not remove /etc/apt manually; http://people.sugarlabs.org/ignacio/pi/lTSxHSHXAZ.txt
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/
<ignacio> ls: cannot access '/etc/apt/': No such file or directory
<k1l> hmm, seems like you did remove that. do you still have the /etc/ folder=
<k1l> ?
<ignacio> I do
<k1l> so the question still is: what did you do?
<ignacio> I killed apt-check last night because it was using too much cpu
<ignacio> did I break something?
<k1l> killing a process doesnt remove that directory
<Fritigern> Does sudo apt update still work?
<ignacio> I honestly don't remember deleting the directory
<ignacio> oh wait, found it on /lost and found ; fsck I guess
<dr4c4n> Hi, I have a suggestion for an improvement to ubuntu gnome, I'm currently running 17.04 from a couple of days ago, and was wondering to whom, or where I direct my suggestion
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-18
<roothorick> this is really bizarre. This machine isn't resolving LAN names, except its own, which it resolves completely wrong (not even the same subnet!)
<roothorick> just updated it from 16.10
<valorie> roothorick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1647031 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647031 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [High,Triaged]
<roothorick> oh, the local machine's name is resolving to 127.0.1.1
<valorie> I don't know anything more about it but I remember this bug being discussed
<valorie> because something related has affected me in 16.10
<valorie> and a few others in 16.10 as well
<roothorick> that doesn't seem like it
<roothorick> Internet names resolve fine
<roothorick> a number of things are making me think there's something seriously wrong network-wise
<roothorick> no coherent pattern though
<roothorick> so, I don't think it was the same issue, but
<roothorick> I removed the execute bit from /lib/systemd/systemd-resolved and manually added a DNS server to resolv.conf
<roothorick> and it fixed three seemingly unrelated problems in one fell swoop
<roothorick> one of them was a thing that makes absolutely no sense for it to be affected by a hostname resolver
<roothorick> namely, native Steam couldn't log in to its own store
<roothorick> but it would still load
<roothorick> now, how would I even begin to pinpoint the exact problem... hoo boy
<roothorick> push comes to shove, I'll just keep resolved hacked out like this
<roothorick> it'd be a disservice to not check on it periodically to see if it's fixed, though. Especially being a pre-release
<PickledEggs> I'm having a strange boot issue since installing 17.04 - my dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23824230/
<PickledEggs> it looks like an issue with ip6_tables
<PickledEggs> anybody experience anything similar?
<roothorick> how DO I make lasting changes to resolve.conf?
<roothorick> files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d are getting ignored
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-19
<roothorick> I have a sound blaster Z, snd_hda_codec_ca0132 recognizes it and says everything is good, but I'm getting no audio
<HypeThang66> when is ubuntu 17 coming out?
<flocculant> April and October
<Pici> HypeThang66: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<Pici> April 13th
<flocculant> or October the somethingth that'll be Ubuntu 17 too :p
<flocculant> HypeThang66: Ubuntu Year.Month - 2 releases per year
<HypeThang66> cheers
<tsimonq2> flocculant: What about Ubuntu 1?
<tsimonq2> I'm talking 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, and 19. :P :P
<Menzador> tsimonq2: Ubuntu 1? What's that?
<Menzador> There wasn't an Ubuntu release in 2001.
<clissold345> Menzador: The next release is 17.04 (due to be released in April).
<Menzador> tsimonq2: What was that? I accidentally /part'ed the channel
<clissold345> Menzador: The next release is 17.04 (due to be released in April).
<Menzador> Right..
<Menzador> But the 1st release was 4.10
<Menzador> (Oct. 2004)
<Menzador> Therefore there was no 1.x release
<clissold345> You are mis-reading the channel name. This is the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu.
<Menzador> I'm referring to what tsimonq2 said.
<Menzador> He asked something about "Ubuntu 1"
<Menzador> I know what this channel is for; I'm running Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 and intend to have issues for it looked at in here
<flocculant> Menzador: just people being daft - nothing to worry about
<Menzador> Ah... lol
<Menzador> Happens
<flocculant> it does
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-20
<tsimonq2> Menzador: I was joking... :P
<Menzador> Ha.
<roothorick> so I turn my machine on this morning and... X doesn't load
<roothorick> everything looks right in Xorg.0.log but it just closes right away
<roothorick> even "startx gnome-terminal" just dies immediately
<k1l> start the ligthdm
<roothorick> this is the gnome variant, so it should be gdm
<k1l> yes
<roothorick> which apparently is running, but without X?
<roothorick> restarting it makes the screen flash a few times but little ese
<roothorick> else
<roothorick> it wasn't actually. It couldn't find libmutter-cogl.so
<flocculant> roothorick: there is/was a bug with gnome-shell apparently - don't run gnome so don't know if that would be the case ?
<flocculant> but 3.22.2-2ubuntu1 is broken - not sure if the updated one has come out of -proposed yet
<roothorick> that's what is on my machine
<roothorick> I got it to start using a symlink
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-21
<roothorick> kinda regretting opting for pre-release this time around
<roothorick> didn't think about the whole limited distro support things, running into lotsa stuff that's "sorry, 16.04 only"
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-16
<marie1972> .
<evilgeniusjamie> hi, anybody around able to answer a question? :)
<nacc> evilgeniusjamie: easiest just to ask.
<evilgeniusjamie> ok - I'm not able to get any kind of 'urgent' animation on icons in the default dock
<evilgeniusjamie> ie, when I get a skype message, for example
<evilgeniusjamie> any ideas how to fix this?
<evilgeniusjamie> I've tried google, and other docks - docky doesn't show all running apps, plank won't start at all, and cairo-dock is all over the place, seems to have no clue where the edges of the screen are
<dooms> i dont know if anybody can help me... since few days, i'm using the 18.04 unstable version of ubuntu. i was using netflix without any problem, but since today, without even an update, i couldnt watch any video on netflix, but other sites works well (youtube, etc...)
<dooms> anybody got an idea ?
<dooms> and Hello, btw
<evilgeniusjamie> dooms which browser are you using?
<dooms> evilgeniusjamie it always works well with firefox, but now i'm forced to install chrome instead, but in chrome, i dont know why, the pc is not able to use amd graphis card, it using intel graphics and its not enough for HD
<dooms> i'm searching but for now the only way i found is using netflix in low quality through chrome by using it like an app and using firefox for the rest of internet.
<dooms> but i'm not ok with those conditions, even more that it was working yesterday normally
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-17
<Energize> hi
<Energize> anyone here
<gunix> hey guys
<gunix> how mature is 18.04 beta?
<gunix> are there a lot of bugs atm? can it be used for LXD and steam and so on?
<nacc> gunix: it's not at beta?
<dax> it's a development release and development releases are unstable and will probably break your computer
<dax> that said, i've been using it since November and it's fine. I use Steam on it daily
<dax> no idea about LXD
<nacc> i'm using LXD and it's fine
<nacc> switch to the snap first and you won't even notice, i expect
<gunix> isn't snap default in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<nacc> gunix: i'm not sure if lxd as a snap is the 'default' or not
<nacc> gunix: possibly through the store it is, but not through apt, obviuolsy
<gunix> nacc: lxd repos have been removed in december
<gunix> i never use the store, lol
<gunix> just apt ... and recently, snap
<gunix> dax: what graphics card do you have?
<nacc> gunix: ... that's the PPA
<nacc> gunix: so not sure what you mean
<gunix> nacc: there was a message on lxd install last year that the PPA for LXD will be decommissioned in december and that people should install via snap, as this will be the default way to install LXD in 2018
<nacc> gunix: i understand all that; 18.04 isn't out, lxd is still in the bionic repos
<gunix> nacc: i know that
<dax> gunix: amd rx480
<gunix> dax: do you have friends with nvidia who tested 18.04 ? :D
<dax> presumably some people in here, other than that no :P
<gunix> :D
<gunix> nacc: do you work at canonical?
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: alot of users already testing bionic atm
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: pretty stable in this stage
<CoJaBo> What about the Kubuntu builds, any info on them?
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-17-10-and-18-04-users-can-now-try-the-kde-plasma-5-12-lts-desktop-519401.shtml
<lotuspsychje> just new
<CoJaBo> Is Plasma 5.12 the version that'll ship with the release version?
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: not sure about that, im ubuntu-desktop user myself
<lotuspsychje> aka gnome in bionics case
<CoJaBo> Ah, it says so in the article
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: if you like you can help testing for the community
<lotuspsychje> add some bugs
<CoJaBo> Released to beta 1 day ago, and I'll be running the 32-bit version.. I wonder what my odds are of getting a usable system =D
<CoJaBo> I'll probably be looking for the tracker lol
<nacc> gunix: i do
<gunix> nacc: can i ask you stuff about how your day to day is there? :D in private? :D
<nacc> gunix: you can; i reserve the right to answer or not :)
<gunix> ok
<lotuspsychje> gunix: there is a canonical job site also if you like
<gunix> what is a canonical job site?
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<lotuspsychje> gunix: https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<gunix> i don't want to join, since you don't have jobs in Bucharest, Romania, where I live :D
<lotuspsychje> gunix: i guess there are jobs worldwide
<gunix> not here
<lotuspsychje> i mean (homebased)
<gunix> oh
<lotuspsychje> work from home, isnt it nacc ?
<gunix> i was curious about some stuff ... what tool do you use for internal chat (screen sharing, voice chat, file sharing)?
<nacc> well none of this is ontopic for this channel
<gunix> ok ok
<gunix> can you join #curiousgunix ? :D 
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gunix 
<ubottu> gunix: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gunix> oh ok great
<gunix> joined #ubuntu-offtopic and none of you is there :D
<gunix> nevermind you are on discuss
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-18
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> how explod-ish is BB daily these days? is it usable for a simple desktop yet?
<deadrom> generic question I know, but are we at "it *may* explode" or "absolutely expect it to"?
<daddy0> where do we report bugs or issues we find while using 18.04
<nacc> daddy0: the normal place
<daddy0> startup disk creator hangs on 99% whenever i write 18.04 iso to usb.  but if i pull it out it still works
<daddy0> happens to you guys too?
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.26.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 868 kB, installed size 4163 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-ship-older-version-nautilus
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: 18.04 will ship with older nautilus to have icons on desktop still
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/ubuntu-18-04-lts-will-ship-older-version-nautilus
<Borw3> lotuspsychje: What will happen as Gnome moves forward, and makes old Nautilus incompatible? and as they kill more features?
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: who can look into the future?
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: perhaps newer gnome will decide to give the feature back?
<nacc> or the extension will become feature complete
<Borw3> lotuspsychje: LOL...Gnome bring back a feature? When has that ever happend?
<nacc> or nemo will get innto main
<nacc> or ...
<Borw3> I have a bad feeling about Gnome.
<nacc> Borw3: don't use it?
<Borw3> nacc: But I like stock Ubuntu, I think it has more support than others.
<nacc> Borw3: ok
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: thats why ubuntu has flavors, for each ones needs
<nacc> the underlying packages area ll the same for the official flavors
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-19
<CoJaBo> Whelp. Kubuntu Bionic 32-bit does not even make it to desktop :/
<CoJaBo> And I haven't even installed the Plasma beta yet <_<
<valorie> CoJaBo: we will have i386 if we get testers for the alpha 2, the betas, and the RC
<valorie> we must have i386 testers on 386 systems or it is not worth the trouble
<valorie> for Kubuntu -- not ubuntu, which will not ship i386 for the lts
<CoJaBo> valorie: I'm hoping to run Kubuntu on i386; if I can get it to run, that is..
<CoJaBo> valorie: Plasmashell and the splash screen process both segfault, so it never gets to the desktop >_>
<valorie> oh geez
<valorie> this is on bionic?
<CoJaBo> Yep
<valorie> did it run for you on artful?
<CoJaBo> Not sure, I never tried it on 386 before
<valorie> can you retry with the artful ISO?
<valorie> 17.10.1
<valorie> be sure to use that, and hopefully upgrade immediately
<CoJaBo> Not easily; I'm having trouble getting the system to boot from USB
<valorie> damn
<valorie> this is why we needed more testing of the beta 2 and RC ON i386
<valorie> which we didn't get
<valorie> I had to do VMs
<valorie> which is not ideal
<valorie> I begged and begged
<valorie> CoJaBo: it was running and passing on the alphas and maybe the first beta on actual i386 though
<flocculant> valorie: just tried 32 bit kubuntu - vbox boots (eventually) from usb, starting to boot,  it just reboots machine here 
<valorie> :(
<flocculant> yup not too good indeed
<flocculant> thought I'd check it out
<valorie> I'm gonna have to write to the kubuntu-users mail list
<valorie> and ask for help from people with those older machines
 * flocculant wanders back off to xubuntu world :)
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> because otherwise we aren't gonna put it out
<valorie> non-working stuff shouldn't be released
<flocculant> valorie: I'll just check xubuntu 32 bit - might be a *buntu thing - at that point of the boot we're likely much the same
<valorie> flocculant: I would love to hear the results
<flocculant> valorie: of course :)
<flocculant> that's why I told you ;)
<valorie> the flavors who want to provide this are sort of on our own now
<flocculant> won't be doing more than trying to boot it - work soon ...
<valorie> since Ubuntu has stopped building or distributing them anymore
<flocculant> valorie: well - I'm sure that if it's been broken by ubuntu then they'll fix it 
<valorie> ::fingers crossed::
<flocculant> valorie: well ... good news for you :(
<valorie> broken for y'all as well?
<flocculant> run out of time now - but this afternoon I'll dd the iso's instead of using gnome-disks
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> I'll do that to check it's not the tool I used
<flocculant> I'll also double check with an artful iso
 * flocculant is Uk/UTC time 
<flocculant> valorie: I will ping you with what I find unless you ping me to say someone has worked it out
<valorie> thank you, flocculant!
<flocculant> np - always try to help other flavours when I can :)
<valorie> finding out *what* the problem is would be good
<flocculant> time to skedaddle now though
<flocculant> valorie: ack :p
<valorie> ciao and thanks again
<flocculant> valorie: I'll try lubuntu as well - they'll jump up and down for weeks if 32 bit doesn't boot for them :D
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> so true
<valorie> tsimonq2: ^^^
<tsimonq2> ack
<gnomethrower> hey guys
<gnomethrower> if I installed a daily build of +1 about a week ago
<gnomethrower> can I update all the packages and be current, or do I need to redownload?
<gnomethrower> and reinstall
<gnomethrower> sorry if that's a stupid question
<tsimonq2> Nope, just update the packages and you'll continue to be on the daily
<gnomethrower> tsimonq2: Perfect, thank you :)
<tsimonq2> The ISOs are provided for your convenience ;)
<tsimonq2> No problem gnomethrower :)
<gnomethrower> I love LTS releases :D
<gnomethrower> for some reason they excite me much more than regular ones
<gnomethrower> I guess because as a sysadmin it means new toys...
<tsimonq2> :D
<gnomethrower> whoa... clicking the help icon really slowed my computer
<tsimonq2> You just on stock?
<gnomethrower> yeah
<gnomethrower> January 5th build
<gnomethrower> thus my questions ;)
<tsimonq2> I really highly suggest making sure your system's up-to-date and filing a bug
<gnomethrower> I doubt I can repro
<tsimonq2> ("build" is irrelevant, just make sure your system's current with updates :) )
<tsimonq2> You sure?
<tsimonq2> Try :D
<gnomethrower> I am :P
<gnomethrower> Nope, all is good.
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> Weird :)
<gnomethrower> I was updating packages at the same time
<gnomethrower> so my theory is that I opened it while a package related to it was being updated
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> weird :)
<gnomethrower> Anyways
<gnomethrower> Feels pretty snappy and the UI is decent
<gnomethrower> I pretty much gave up on stock when Unity came out, I'm afraid
<gnomethrower> been running a frankensystem, Cinnamon running on Ubuntu 16.04
<gnomethrower> but hoping to give the stock desktop another try
<tsimonq2> Have you tried any of the flavors?
<gnomethrower> Like Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<gnomethrower> I hate KDE, dislike XFCE, tolerate LXDE... :P
<tsimonq2> When's the last time you've tried all of these? :)
<tsimonq2> And have you tried LXQt?
<gnomethrower> Admittedly a few years back
<gnomethrower> and I haven't actually heard of LXQt, might give it a try
<gnomethrower> honestly Cinnamon has worked so well for me that I've just stuck with it
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> To each their own
<gnomethrower> but I don't want to run Linux Mint (various reasons) and Cinnamon on Ubuntu is slightly buggy
<gnomethrower> so I'm open to exploring the flavours more
<tsimonq2> Ok cool :D
<gnomethrower> Huh!
<gnomethrower> Budgie actually looks cool
<flocculant> valorie tsimonq2 - did some testing, reported crtitical fails on Live Sessions for Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu - bug 1744357
<ubottu> bug 1744357 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Bionic 32 bit iso fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744357
<flocculant> following up with Mate and Budgie now 
<flocculant> tsimonq2: bit nasty for sure - and I know Lubuntu would hate it - some of Xubuntu would too, I'm *shrug* about 32 bit tbh
<flocculant> just dd'ing Mate - that zsynced first :D
<flocculant> mmm - redoing dd - different error with Mate
<flocculant> at least it said something
<flocculant> funnily enough - since all the bios hoohaa we've all gone through, I've noticed that now when I F12 for boot menu - it responds a whole lot faster than it did before 
<flocculant> if anyone's following - and wonders what happened to Mate and Budgie - they faired no better ... 
<TJ-> flocculant: what's the error though?
<flocculant> TJ-: other than none of them booting - and just rebooting the machine - no idea
<TJ-> flocculant: best to capture the boot console via a VM 
<flocculant> TJ-: probably - someone else can do that if it's needed
<tsimonq2> heh
<flocculant> I see tsimonq2 volunteered then :p
<tsimonq2> nooooooooo
<tsimonq2> :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> bbl
<CoJaBo> flocculant: have you tested with the Plasma beta PPA yet, in Kubuntu on 32bit? Mine won't boot either, wondering if I should try that as a next step..
<CoJaBo> (not sure if it's hanging at the same point tho; mine bails right before it gets to the desktop, where Plasma segfaults)
<flocculant> CoJaBo: not at all - I've actually no real interest in kubuntu - I do xubuntu and am in the xubuntu team, I got involved because not only does the kubuntu 32 bit iso fail - so does xubuntu, and in fact all those I checked out
<flocculant> sorry for you thinking I was using kubuntu 
<flocculant> valorie tsimonq2: awesome - didn't think about vm's ... mostly because it's usually MY VM fails :( ... works on hardware
<valorie> I don't have quite the knowledge to do such a test and get good logs
<valorie> should learn -- would welcome docs on how to do that
<valorie> no time for a few days to do that though
<flocculant> oh right docs ...
<flocculant> if you find them - please tell me where :D
<flocculant> valorie: anyway - upshot is we boot in vm, not on hardware
<valorie> right, I did all my artful testing on my travel laptop, which is not powerful enough for a vm
<flocculant> valorie: did you try not virtualbox ?
<valorie> I didn't
<flocculant> I use kvm a(which you can do from a terminal) and virt-manager which is a gui front-end
 * flocculant digs out the old wiki page
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<valorie> I've made VMs before, although not kvm
<valorie> but I don't know the bit about fetching the logs when the boot fails
<nacc> virt-manager is the easiest way (IMO) to test install off an ISO
<flocculant> and from a terminal - a dead simple boot an iso line I use is, for instance "kvm -m 2048 -cdrom /mnt/Data/iso/18.04_Other/Kubuntu/bionic-desktop-i386.iso" 
<nacc> and or that :)
<valorie> thanks for that
<flocculant> nacc: yup - though I'm finding that very very slow with bionic iso's atm - bug report on lp for stuff I find
<flocculant> valorie: np - just ask :)
<valorie> ok, then what if it fails?
<valorie> how does one get the log?
<nacc> flocculant: ah i haven't tested that specifically
<flocculant> nacc: I actually prefer to gui it :) but I have a script to zsync my iso's, do some copying etc and then run those lines quickly
<valorie> I mean I always try to file bugs via cli if possible
<flocculant> valorie: which log?
<valorie> "‎TJ-‎>‎ flocculant: best to capture the boot console via a VM "
<valorie> and I assume associated logs?
<nacc> kvm/qemu do log somewhere, iirc
<flocculant> oh right - not sure tbh, but I think this is too soon to even do that, can't remember the new-fangled way to get the same as ye olde text boot
<nacc> there is also, iirc, a flag to qemu/kvm to log the serial console to a file
<flocculant> nacc: this is stuff I've never needed - so hence ... ;)
<nacc> flocculant: :)
<flocculant> perhaps in /var/log/libvirt/qemu/
<valorie> like doing pastebinit ?
<nacc> flocculant: only if using libvirt :)
<flocculant> nacc: not a clue - I followed the wiki page I gave valorie :D
<flocculant> sigh
<flocculant> friday evening - and after all this mucking about - no beer :(
<flocculant> and it's raining
<flocculant> nacc: this stuff? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html
<nacc> flocculant: i just ment that libvirt qemu logs only apply to libvirt qemu instances )
<flocculant> yea realised that, but if I did it that way I assume I'd see logs (though I did have some in ^^ so I assume at some point ...)
<nacc> yeah
<flocculant> mmmm - might look into that a bit then (tomorrow :D) 
<flocculant> I hate not being able to give as much info as I can on a bug report like this 
<flocculant> that said infinity is looking :D
<TJ-> flocculant: here's an article I wrote about 10 years ago on how to use qemu/kvm to capture console to a log file http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/KvmQemuSerialMonitor
<flocculant> nacc: oh yea - usually the other way around for me - but it's hardware failing this sime :D
<nacc> flocculant: fun :)
<flocculant> TJ-: awesome - I WILL read it, but I've been up since 0500 utc and it's almost 2100 on a Friday night :)
<flocculant> more for tomorrow :)
<TJ-> flocculant: same here :)
<flocculant> right now - I'm off to the shop :D
<flocculant> with a hat on ...
<valorie> thanks to y'all for the above info!
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-20
<cskama> i tried the new slack snap but it doesn't seem to come with a *.desktop file (doesn't show up in launcher or dock). is this normal? 
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows whats the xserver-xorg-video-intel update about this morning?
<lotuspsychje> i have an ati graphics and amd cpu
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.99.917+git20171229-1
<acheronuk> "New upstream snapshot"
<gunix> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> hey gunix 
<gunix> what dekstop environment do you recommand for bioniv beaver?
<gunix> *bionic beaver ?
<lotuspsychje> gunix: default ubuntu-desktop is gnome
<gunix> that was not the question
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | gunix 
<ubottu> gunix: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<gunix> still not an answer to the question
<gunix> lol
<lotuspsychje> gunix: we dont reccomend desktop enviroments, because its the users choice
 * TJ- recommends the console
<gunix> ok, my choise is to know your personal prefferance
<gunix> ok, don't tell me what you recommend
<gunix> tell me what you use
<gunix> :)
<flocculant> windows
<lotuspsychje> lol
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<TJ-> doors
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant 
<TJ-> flocculant: I couldn't reproduce your ISO boot failures 
<flocculant> TJ-: I looked when more awake at your link to console 
<flocculant> of course - failing here on hardware 
<gunix> ok, so are you going to recommend me a desktop environment and tell me what you guys like to use, or are you going to refuse to answer to my question?
<TJ-> flocculant: I added my findings to the bug report
<flocculant> TJ-: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> gunix: im on gnome, as bionic default
<flocculant> and I use Xubuntu 
<flocculant> TJ-: useful nonetheless
<TJ-> flocculant: if it fails on hardware but no in VM best to log the dmesg from a working boot at least so we have some idea of what is being dealt with
<flocculant> TJ-: aah yes  sorry - we'd had the 'oh it works on vm's' conversation with infinity in -release
<gunix> lotuspsychje: i've used gnome the last year and i just tried manjaro kde and it feels very nice, however i am not sure if it's stable enough on the beaver ... and i would also like to try budgie since i never used it
<lotuspsychje> gunix: im having real stable on gnome bionic already
<TJ-> flocculant: I'll put it on USB and try it
<flocculant> TJ-: awesome - ftr - you could grab any 32 bit flavour to try - not just xubuntu 
<gunix> lotuspsychje: i am kind of bored of gnome :(
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: but would you know why it installs on my system, package says 'optional'
<TJ-> flocculant: I use xubuntu mainly
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: that 32bit issue not solved yet?
<flocculant> nah - but only found it yesterday and got -release interested last night
<flocculant> TJ-: \o/
<lotuspsychje> gunix: try another flavor?
<flocculant> valorie tsimonq2 - tried kubuntu/lubuntu at your ends?
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: can you share whats happening exactly? might search for new bugs perhaps
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: grab a flavour's 32 bit iso - put it on a usb (or add it as a grub option) boot it - machine reboots
<flocculant> doesn't happen in vm's that I can see
<TJ-> flocculant: I can't reproduce on bare hardware
<flocculant> TJ-: good
<flocculant> ish
<TJ-> flocculant: what *exactly* are the symptoms you see?
<flocculant> perhaps it's just some hardware
<flocculant> TJ-: start from usb - or grub - it gets to the kbd/human page - starts to boot - then machine restarts 
<TJ-> flocculant: There's a problem with the initial desktop painting but the system boots fine. Desktop takes a while to init
<TJ-> flocculant: nope, nothing like that
<flocculant> yea - had that for a while
<flocculant> TJ-: k
<flocculant> I've got the -proposed kernel installed for bionic
<TJ-> flocculant: so you need to provide the exact hardware of your failing system, as I said, attach it's dmesg log to the bug
<flocculant> well I can add dmesg from this install of course
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: cant find anything related yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+bugs?orderby=-importance&start=0
<TJ-> flocculant: you should also be able to capture the failing boot kernel log using netconsole 
<flocculant> TJ-: don't understand how to to do that from usb or grub boot tbh
<TJ-> I notice the poiner isn't accelerated - moves about 1/8th of the screen with a full wipe across the touchpad
<TJ-> flocculant: Requires wired Ethernet, but: on another system something like "nc -u -l -p 6666 -s 10.254.1.51 | tee /tmp/bionic-boot-i386.log" (IP address being that of the listening PC) and then on the target interrupt the ISO boot menu and add "netconsole=@10.254.1.99/,@10.254.1.51/" (first IP address is assigned to the booting PC, second address is where to send the console messages (the listening PC)
<flocculant> TJ-: aah right - so only got 1 machine 
<TJ-> flocculant: is the system using the syslinux or GRUB bootloader?
<flocculant> TJ-: I can reliably fail the boot from the iso I've got in the grub bootloader
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: what flavour are you on?
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: gnome
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: ubuntu-desktop vanilla
<TJ-> flocculant: right, but which bootloader is the ISO using!?
<flocculant> grub
<TJ-> flocculant: You really need to test it from a USB or DVD/CD boot rather than using a GRUB chainload, to verify the issue is due to the ISO and not due to your intermediate GRUB config
<TJ-> flocculant: how is it using GRUB? is the system booting with EFI?
<flocculant> TJ-: I've done both - in fact I did getting on for 10 from usb
<flocculant> not using efi
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: ok. gdm3 recommends xserver-xorg; xserver-xorg recommends xserver-xorg-video-all; xserver-xorg-video-all recommends xserver-xorg-video-intel
<flocculant> TJ-: F12 to boot menu, choose usb - get a grub menu
<acheronuk> or some similar chain apt followed
<TJ-> flocculant: if the ISO shows the GRUB menu it's booting using EFI mode
<flocculant> TJ-: hang on :)
<flocculant> ok yea - you're right sorry
<TJ-> flocculant: The ISOs are hybrid. If starting on a BIOS system they'll use isolinux (syslinux) for a USB mass-storage device, and for an ISO-9660/El Torito native CD boot. If the system boots using EFI mode it uses GRUB
<TJ-> flocculant: so, all this is important to specify in the bug report to enable others to understand the precise scenario and attempt to reproduce it
<flocculant> yea - I think at some point I got the grub menu picking the efi option from the machine boot menu
<TJ-> flocculant: and when in front of the the various ISO boot methods you've got a system-installed (presumably EFI) GRUB bootloader effectively chain-loading an ISO, things become hidiously complicated
<flocculant> tbh - not that bothered about 32bit not working - I never use it - I just tested the option and it fails
<flocculant> machine is  64 bit - and secure boot etc is all turned off as far as I remember
<TJ-> flocculant: Well, if the system is booting using 64-bit EFI into GRUB x86_64 EFI, I'd expect a 32-bit image boot to fail
<flocculant> TJ-: you thinkg it's failing because the machine is 64 bit?
<flocculant> and I don't use efi 
<TJ-> flocculant: This is why you need to precisely specify the scenario when reporting issues like this. You're now revealing extremely important information that is significant
<flocculant> mmm
<TJ-> I still don't fully understand it, but it sounds like this: EFI-PC > CSM-BIOS > grub-pc > loopback ISO 32-bit [ SKIP ISO's BOOTLOADER ENTIRELY ] > load vmlinuz/initrd directly 
<flocculant> TJ-: but if secure boot etc is all off - isn't it just a 64bit machine booting a 32 bit iso - like I've done hundreds of times in the past
<flocculant> nothing has changed on this machine for some years 
<flocculant> so I'm even more confused than I was now :D
<TJ-> flocculant: disabling Secure-Boot doesn't change the boot mode of the PC
<TJ-> flocculant: is it the PC you're on right now?
<flocculant> yea
<TJ-> flocculant: if so, does "ls /sys/firmware/efi/efivars" list files?
<flocculant> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi/efivars': No such file or directory
<TJ-> flocculant: OK, and if you do "ls /boot/grub/" do you see "i386-pc" and/or  "x86_64-efi"  directories?
<flocculant> TJ-: nope
<flocculant> sorry
<flocculant> i386 in /boot/grub
<TJ-> flocculant: OK so it's booting in BIOS mode, so you've got EFI-PC > CSM-BIOS > grub-pc 
<TJ-> flocculant: can you attach the system's current dmesg log to the bug and I'll see if I can spot anything to give a clue
<flocculant> TJ-: if there was one I would - how about a journalctl file
<TJ-> flocculant: "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.log" then attach /tmp/dmesg.log
<flocculant> TJ-: there is no dmesg in /var/log
<TJ-> flocculant: use the command I just gave you. "dmesg" is a command not a file, it reads the kernel's ring buffer
<flocculant> TJ-: attached it - expected to see dmesg in /var/log tbh - used to live there 
<TJ-> flocculant: it's directed to /var/log/kern.log now
<flocculant> aah right
<TJ-> but other 'stuff' gets put in that file by syslog too
<flocculant> :)
<TJ-> so 'dmesg' on it's own gets a 'clean' kernel message log
<flocculant> thanks for that info :)
<albert23> flocculant: do you press any keys when you boot?
<albert23> if i don press any key i fall back to my systems grub menu
<albert23> if i go via the language slector, i can boot 32 bit xubuntu usb stick just fine
<TJ-> the thing with 'dmesg' is it reads the kernel's ring-buffer, so after a while the earliest messages get over-written with later messages, so it's important to capture 'dmesg' early before that can happen.
<flocculant> albert23: doesn't matter if I do or don't - fails anyway
<flocculant> TJ-: you saying you want me to reboot and grab a clean one?
<TJ-> flocculant: no, that was just FYI so you know
<flocculant> TJ-: ok :)
<TJ-> flocculant: generally after several hours/days the messages being wrapping around the buffer - depends on whether the system started with "quiet" or "debug" verbosity 
<TJ-> s/being/begin.
<flocculant> I see - rare this machine doesn't get 2 or 3 boots a day :p
<TJ-> flocculant: like albert said, if you do a bare metal boot from USB of the i386 ISO, in CSM/Legacy mode, and hit a key when you see the keyboard symbol at bottom of display, select language, then at the boot menu highlight "Try.." then press F6 to get the 'expert boot options' sub-menu, press Esc to dismiss it, then move the cursor on the kernel command-line to before the final "--" and delete "quiet splash
<TJ-> " and add " debug " then press Enter... that should let you see the kernel messages and possibly see where it gets to and even photograph it before it resets if you're lucky - depends on whether it hangs then reboots or just reboots without warning
<TJ-> In these situations I set-up a camcorder videoing it and review it afterwards :)
<flocculant> TJ-: trying that (not sure why I didn't yesterday at least once in the too many times ...) 
<flocculant> TJ-: not a thing shown 
<flocculant> well - cursor for 'that long'
<flocculant> iirc from last cycle text doesn't work anymore woth systemd - can't remember what you need instead
<TJ-> works fine here
<TJ-> that's how i did the tests
<flocculant> mmm - I'll try again then - remove quiet splash add text?
<TJ-> no, add "debug"
<flocculant> oh ok, let me do that
<flocculant> TJ-: early console in setup code - then it reboots
<TJ-> was that a message? I don't recognise it
<flocculant> that was all there was
<flocculant> TJ-: thanks for your help - but I'm running out of time now :)
<TJ-> OK, one last option to add in there with "debug" - add also "earlyprintk=vga"
<flocculant> ok - will do that :)
<TJ-> flocculant: that should get you VERY early kernel setup messages
<flocculant> right 
<flocculant> brb
<TJ-> flocculant: I'm beginning to think this a bug in the system firmware; it's behaving as if the CPU is in 64-bit protected mode trying to execute (kernel) code that expects the CPU to be in 32-bit real mode
<flocculant> managed to capture that on the phone 
<TJ-> nice one :D
<flocculant> not too shaky either :D
<TJ-> can you attach it to the bug report?
<flocculant> yea - also trying to read it in vlc - will do it in a short while - little one calling for Dad taxi ... 
<TJ-> OK :)
<flocculant> TJ-: attached - back later
<flocculant> well watched it slowly - made little sense to me :p
<TJ-> flocculant: It was enough for me to see roughly where it's resetting. I've been emulating the same CPU as in your PC using QEMU/KVM but can't reproduce it. We really need to capture the log via a serial console
<TJ-> I suspect it's due to a regression caused by the recent PTI patches, which aren't supposed to affect x86 (only x86_64) but some of the memory-management code is shared 
<flocculant> TJ-: mmm - not sure how we can accomplish that - also if others can't reproduce then perhaps it's not something to worry about too much, 32 bit for me is something that Xubuntu Team decided to carry on with - not sure how many of that team even have 32 bit hardware to test on, I know I don't
<flocculant> TJ-: ack - that was sort of the sentiment from infinity in #u-release last night
<TJ-> I think I've an EFI system lying around somewhere I could test on... not sure which one though :)
<flocculant> TJ-: don't worry too much - unless of course you want to - I'm kind of waiting for a reply from a lubuntu person in another channel to get involved too :p
<TJ-> flocculant: well we don't want unbootable ISOs being distributed - best to figure it out early
<flocculant> well no of course not - hence the pinging in -release :)
<TJ-> My method is to collect accurate data to act on rather than guess :)
<flocculant> :)
<TJ-> which is why I'm after the best logs we can get
<flocculant> off for a bit now - time with little one, will be back this evening
<flocculant> thanks enormously for your help so far :)
<gunix> how do i enter grub?
<gunix> i get the purple screen from ubuntu and than error message
<gunix> i need to boot CLI mode to disable nvidia driver
<TJ-> Press  Esc key when firmware hands over to GRUB
<gunix> i wanted to install kubuntu 17.10 but somehow i managed to install ubuntu 18.04
<gunix> ...
<flocculant> TJ-: following up a bit, someone from xubuntu team booted 32 bit iso (though our not quite official core one) on 32 bit machine
<flocculant> if this issue is it not booting on a 64 bit machine then I'm a bit *shrug* ;)
<TJ-> well it booted here on x86_64 CPU as well
<flocculant> so on some 64bit - even more shruggy then :p
<flocculant> thanks for your help - I think I'll just wait to see what -release say - I'll let you know if I hear anything
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Hey, sorry, been out of it the last few days... what's up with these ISOs? :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: currently not sure tbh - some (at least 1) 64 bit machines not booting 32 bit iso(s)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: `I
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> I'll create a task on Phab for wxl to get to testing the stuff.
<flocculant> currently also waiting to see what Adam finds
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<flocculant> other than that I'm now stepping back on this 
 * tsimonq2 shamelessly plugs phab.lubuntu.me :P
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> saw that
<flocculant> we used trello a few cycles back - fell back to m/l and talking to each other as our default
<flocculant> have a good day - wandering 
<tsimonq2> ok have fun :)
<flocculant> you too :)
<gunix> how come i downloaded 17.10 and got a great new install of bionic beaver? :D
<gunix> i mean it works nice but i am confused
<tomreyn> gunix: what's the name of the file you downloaded?
<tomreyn> and if you can tell, where did you download it from
<gunix> tomreyn: one sec
<gunix> tomreyn: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<gunix> 64 bit one
<gunix> and i got bionic beaver gnome
<gunix> :))
<tomreyn> gunix: so this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10.1/release/kubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<gunix> yes
<gunix> at first i thought i made a mistake
<gunix> but than during the installer i noticed that the backgroud image was an aardvark, not a beaver
<gunix> well anyway i am happy with the system
<tomreyn> maybe emntion it in the kubuntu channel
<gunix> as long as i don't install nvidia, nothing crashes
<TJ-> nothing wrong with that ISO I just pulled it on
<TJ-> cat /mnt/.disk/info    
<TJ-> Kubuntu 17.10 "Artful Aardvark" - Release amd64 (20180105.2)
<TJ-> $ grep gnome /mnt/casper/filesystem.manifest
<TJ-> libsoup-gnome2.4-1:amd64        2.60.1-1
<TJ-> it's all pure Kubuntu
<gunix> maybe it was a long day for me
<gunix> anyway i am happy with the system
<gunix> except the theme
<tsimonq2> uh
<tsimonq2> what?
<gunix> but both lxd and kvm are working so that is great
 * tsimonq2 grabs that ISO
<TJ-> tsimonq2: it's fine; user mistake
<gunix> hmm i guess you guys are right
<gunix> i am installing distros since last night
<gunix> i might have mixed up a USB
<tsimonq2> TJ-: oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> TJ-: But still... gonna check it to be extra safe :P
<TJ-> tsimonq2: I just did, see my results above
<tsimonq2> TJ-: oh, k
<tsimonq2> thanks
<gunix> it all started when a manager said "so we will do openstack with redhat support. you can manage that, right?" ... so i said "ok better delete my debian and roll a fedora so i get used to redhat better. so i get fedora 27 and everything crashes. and i am like "i am not going back to debian, i'll get something new" ... so i try manjaro and lxd doesn't work. and well from there i installed multiple distros and
<gunix> the only distro that works and is new is bionic beaver. 
<gunix> though i really don't like this gnome theme :(
<tsimonq2> gunix: Have you tried CentOS?
<gunix> centos is far too old for day to day use
<tsimonq2> hm ok
<gunix> i think the best distro atm is debian 9, probably till 18.04 will be live (and themes will work, nvidia drivers won't crash and stuff like that)
<gunix> at least for me
<gunix> but i wanted to switch from kvm to lxd anyway
<gunix> where do i report bugs, since i am on devel version now?
<gunix> does it help anybody if i do?
<TJ-> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gunix> for example
<gunix> gnome integration plugin is not working
<gunix> with chromium
<gunix> since chromium is now not part of apt
<gunix> but in snap
<gunix> :D
<gunix> ok, i added some themes
<gunix> it looks great now
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-21
<dooms> hi
<dooms> i got a problem on ubuntu 18.04
<dooms> everytime i try to sudo nemo, nautilus, or gedit, i got this message gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:0
<dooms> Either in french or english, i try to find if a lib was KO, but it seems to be OK, i reinstall & purge few of thems
<dooms> anyone can help me ?
<dooms> even xhost + (for a try, i know its not secure) say the same or near 
<dooms> "unable to open display :O"
<dooms> i'm back. so does anyone can help me ?
<TJ-> dooms: sounds like the common Wayland issue
<dooms> TJ- and what should i do so ?
<TJ-> dooms: I thought the "xhost..." command was the fix for that but you may need alternative options
<dooms> Ok TJ- but the xhost gave me the same answer. that's why i'm in the blur. i dont find any commandes after that one that can work
<TJ-> dooms: the alternative is at the greeter screen to change the session via the cog icon to "Ubuntu on Xorg"
<dooms> TJ-: i will give a try and gave u info about in few minutes
<CoJaBo> kubuntu bionic is pretty decently broken on this 32-bit system. got firefox to start on it tho =D
<CoJaBo> plasma doesn't start at all, and systemsettings app dumps a unch of shader errors and a blank window
<tsimonq2> >:(
<tsimonq2> I'll look into it when I have the chance unless acheronuk (hi) feels inclined)
<acheronuk> I can't test 32 bit sadly. Also though it should not break things as it's just bugfix update, but plasma 5.11.5 is/was only half done build when the archive went into semi-freeze for meltdown fixes. There are still builds yet to complete
<acheronuk> *can't test outside a VM
<tsimonq2> \/or
<tsimonq2> grrrr irssi
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: also, is this with the Plasma beta PPA, or just straight bionic?
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: I haven't tried the ppa yet
<CoJaBo> Should I?
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: ok. not necessarily. just trying to clarify the stae of the install that does not work for you
<acheronuk> *state
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: The version in the beta is the one that'll actually ship tho isn't it? So would it be a better idea to test with that?
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: our intention is to ship the final 18.04 release with Plasma 5.12.4, yes.  
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: what was the link tothe install for that then?
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/
<CoJaBo> installing..
<CoJaBo> wow my connection is slow :/
<CoJaBo> Gonna restart to see if it works.. This is the only working system I have at the moment, so if I'm not back in a few mins, it broke everything =D
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: No change at all, still segfaults :/
<acheronuk> with what message?
<CoJaBo> ..actually, maybe not; it's still showing the same thing (black screen with working mouse cursor), but the segfault in dmesg is gone..
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: KCrash: Application Name = plasmashell path = /usr/bin pid = 1240
<CoJaBo> tHATS THE MESSAGE I GET WHEN TRYING TO START `plasmashell` from konsole
<CoJaBo> Heres the full log of that attempt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26433608/
<acheronuk> maybe remove contents of ~/.cache and /var/tmp/kdecache-'yourloginname'
<CoJaBo> do i have to reboot after that?
<acheronuk> restart X/display manager would be enough I think, but a reboot would make sure
<CoJaBo> no change :/
<CoJaBo> systemsettings fails too with this error repeating several times "QOpenGLShader: could not create shader" it opens a window with all black content
<CoJaBo> Firefox starts and runs fine tho
<CoJaBo> I get an error about "Intel audio falling back to default" several minutes after reboot, tho its too quick to read all of what it says. Audio seems to work fine nonetheless
<acheronuk> what versions of plasma have worked on this machine before?
<CoJaBo> This is my first Kubuntu install attempt on a 32-bit machine in many years
<CoJaBo> Its a Dell Dimension 4600i; Pentium 4, 3GB RAM, with NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2) video card
<acheronuk> could be that the graphics is simply too old to support running current plasma release. it does happen
<CoJaBo> It has onboard Intelgrated graphics too, but it did the same thing
<CoJaBo> Is there a work-around possible, or should I try another distro?
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: quick google lands me on stuff like this: https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/kde@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/Z2F7HCA7Z3HGPLSLJHDJT6CPOXLKCU6R/
<acheronuk> figuring out a working solution on hardware that old can be very tricky
<CoJaBo> Is there a way I can install something other than plasma to get a taskbar, but keep the rest of KDE? Or is that likely to be too much work lol..
<TJ-> CoJaBo: the issue is likely that plasma defaults to requiring hardware GPU acceleration and /a LOT/ of video RAM for all it's effects
<CoJaBo> TJ-: Is there a way to disable it, or is there no logner a fallback?
<TJ-> CoJaBo: I've got laptops with nvidia 256MB and although it'll start plasma, as soon as it is running applications I see windows that are not rendered correctly or are black, icons go black as they get uncached, and there are warnings in the logs that show it ran out of video RAM
<acheronuk> doesn't use that much ram nowadays, and it should fall back to lower requirements where they are compatible
<acheronuk> CoJaBo: you can mess around like that, but may be easier just do do a lxqt session, and install run KDE stuff you want on top of that?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^ ?
<CoJaBo> acheronuk: If I can just install something to replace plasma for the taskbar, that'll likely be enough
<acheronuk> lxqt-panel I assume
<tsimonq2> yea
<tsimonq2> What you need me for? :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: cherry pick some lxqt stuff to get a working session? or just go with it fully?
<acheronuk> though I can guess what you'd prefer :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: LXQt was made modular with 0.12, you can mix and match however you'd like :D
<acheronuk> :)
<CoJaBo> Is that the Lubuntu shell?
<tsimonq2> CoJaBo: Not by default, no.
<CoJaBo> What is the one used in Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> LXDE
<tsimonq2> Although we're in the process of moving to LXQt
<CoJaBo> I'll try lxqt first then..
<CoJaBo> Only other AGP card i have is a V3800M, which is even suckier lol
<CoJaBo> another reboot.. :/
<CoJaBo> tsimonq2: installing lxqt-panel didn't change anything, and trying to manually start `lxqt-panel` just hangs after this message:  (0xbf9f999c) Warning: "Icon Theme not set. Fallbacking to Oxygen, if installed"
<tsimonq2> Hm :/
<CoJaBo> that's probably not a good sign :/
<CoJaBo> It's almost a shame Firefox works great, because that'd be the main use of this thing lol..
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-15
<rainbowwarrior> Hi I am running Ubuntu 19.04 , I added the menu entry as seen on https://askubuntu.com/questions/661947/add-windows-10-to-grub-os-list then do sudo update-grub and it ran without errors, now when I try to load into windows 10 I get message "No device 944800EF4800D1C2 and no /bootmrg found
<rainbowwarrior> i meant bootmgr/
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-18
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux
<ubottu> 'disco' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wil
<teward> lol whoops?
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems like no dingo yet tomreyn :p
<tomreyn> looks like the default release is set to disco here, which is fine on this channel, and that the backend is not up to date in terms of which distros there are / will be.
<tomreyn> people.canonical.com was down earlier today, maybe this is related
<lotuspsychje> it was never changed tomreyn 
<lotuspsychje> tryed a few dingo triggers already in the past
<lotuspsychje> maybe something for Pici ?
<teward> possibly.  I prodded -irc about it too
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Pici> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (disco), package size 274 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Pici> teward: fixed
<teward> Pici: cool, thanks.  What about all the EOL versions still coded into the bot?
<Pici> teward: most were removed.
<teward> cool
<Pici> !info tmux foo
<ubottu> 'foo' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<teward> yep that looks nicer :P  thanks Pici
<Pici> np
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-19
<lotuspsychje> anyone running xscreensaver for a bug test?
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, its not running but installed, what do you need (if I can't do it tonight, I could tomorrow?)
<guiverc> ping me ~8+ hours when/if I'm on if I can help -- heading to bed now..
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i have an ImounTEk wireless for mirroring laptop to tv, my question is what is best software to use please ?
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-20
<CryptoSiD> anyone able to boot on kernel 4.19.0 on cosmic?
<CryptoSiD> on disco i meant
<TJ-> Yes
<murthy> I am not able to find a package using the command "sudo apt-cache search <packagename>" in 19.04
<murthy> why?
<murthy> also are the snaps the default way of packaging software?
<TJ-> murthy: 1) unknown since you didn't give the package name 2) no
<murthy> TJ-: libopencv is the package name
<TJ-> !info libopencv disco
<ubottu> Package libopencv does not exist in disco
<TJ-> !info libopencv cosmic
<ubottu> Package libopencv does not exist in cosmic
<TJ-> !find libopencv
<ubottu> Found: libopencv-apps-dev, libopencv-apps1d, libopencv-calib3d-dev, libopencv-calib3d3.2, libopencv-contrib-dev, libopencv-contrib3.2, libopencv-core-dev, libopencv-core3.2, libopencv-dev, libopencv-features2d-dev (and 6611 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libopencv&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<murthy> TJ-: but sudo apt-cache search libopencv is suppose to return packages with names *libopencv*
<murthy> TJ-: I am on kubuntu 18.10 and the command return result properly
<TJ-> !info libopencv-contrib3.2
<ubottu> libopencv-contrib3.2 (source: opencv): computer vision contrlib library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (disco), package size 1532 kB, installed size 5322 kB
<TJ-> murthy: have you enabled the "Universe" component?
<murthy> TJ-: no, but at least I think it should return libopencv-core which is in the regular repository 
<murthy> TJ-: yes the libopencv-core is from universe and I think I have enabled it
<murthy> TJ-: so all of opencv libs are from universe?
<TJ-> murthy: apparently yes
<murthy> TJ-: let me check if the universe is enabled in 19.04
<murthy> TJ-: Universe repository was not enabled on 19.04, after enabling it, I am able to search using the command and get results, my mistake.
<TJ-> murthy: catches me out occassionally on new installs when I forget
<murthy> ya, I never thought I would be in universe
<murthy> TJ-: Since 19.04 is feature frozen, can I file a feature request to bump opencv from v3.2 to v4.0.1 or is it too late?
<murthy> I mean not feature frozen
<TJ-> murthy: Sure; check if it is sync-ed from Debian since if it is then it really ought to update in Debian first
<murthy> checking
<murthy> TJ-: dfsg means package synced from debian?
<TJ-> it means some things were left out to meet the Debian Free Software Guidlines
<TJ-> that's a Debian specific packaging version tag 
<TJ->  3.2.0+dfsg-5ubuntu1 means upstream version 3.2.0 less DFSG removals, debian patchesversion 5, ubuntu patches version 1
<murthy> TJ-: I think the following is the link to the package on launchpad, can you tell me if the package is synced from debian, I think I have amnesia, I forgot most of the stuff about packaging https://launchpad.net/opencv1/+packages
<murthy> so its synced from debian?
<TJ-> murthy: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+publishinghistory  for the Ubuntu packages
<TJ-> murthy: see the changelog, and the Merge from Debian. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+changelog
<murthy> It is synced from debian unstable?
<murthy> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> murthy: from testing, looking at package.debian.org
<CryptoSiD> I tried booting into 4.19.0 once again after reinstalling the kernel and grub but It always get me in (initramfs) https://i.imgur.com/6s0dJo4.png and https://i.imgur.com/tkX4n2E.png
<CryptoSiD> I'm still able to boot 4.18.0-14
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-13
<skljdbv> HI TO ALL
<user____> I tried making a bootable USB on Focal Daily using grub, and when I try to start it on QEMU it throws an emulation error and pauses. It's probably related to #1851311, but freezing KVM seems to be too much?
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rvfPnqhpvS/ I wonder if it's relevant for QEMU or it's just the problems caused by grub
<ChmEarl> FurretUber, try running unlz4 on the vmlinuz, then booting the decompressed kernel
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-14
<ChmEarl> out of Xen, Qemu, and Grub... who was prepared for lz4 compressed kernels? maybe none
<ChmEarl> Xen is mostly working now... grub certainly not
<ChmEarl> there is no code in /grub-core/io to handle lz4
<FurretUber> The image on the USB isn't Focal, it's Bionic. The problem seem to arise when adding grub from Focal only
<FurretUber> The system on the USB is in a squashfs file
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-15
<The_LoudSpeaker> Violet in Yaru? Ggwp. omgubuntu.co.uk: Ubuntu is Making Changes to its Appearance Ahead of 20.04.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/major-ubuntu-yaru-theme-changes
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-16
<BLZbubba> hi guys I'm trying 20.04 and there seems to be a major glitch with the mate terminal... hitting tab to do tab completion usually causes like a 3 second pause - local or remote.  it is maddening for any normal bash command line work
<BLZbubba> maybe #mate would be a good place to ask around too
<BLZbubba> assuming there is such a channel
<Bashing-om> BLZbubba: alis says that the #mate chanel exist.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-mate too, but they should send you back in here, as 20.04 is in beta
<BLZbubba> i'll try non-mate and see if it's there too
<BLZbubba> i notice that if i try another tab completion within a short time period the pause doesn't happen
<BLZbubba> apart from that 20.04 has been great.  getting 100 fps on ultra while playing world of warcraft, which is obviously the most important benchmark
<lotuspsychje> !info mysql-server-8.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-8.0 (source: mysql-8.0): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.18-0ubuntu5 (focal), package size 1363 kB, installed size 2257 kB
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-17
<lotuspsychje> akmal25: this channel supports the developing version of 20.04 currently
<akmal25> lotuspsychje: so 20.04 version is available to test?
<lotuspsychje> akmal25: this is usualy for supporters, devs and testers, and can hold potential breakage 
<lotuspsychje> akmal25: the daily version is available to test yes
<lotuspsychje> just keep in mind this is not yet the LTS way
<akmal25> where can i get that?
<lotuspsychje> see the daily link in the topic
<lotuspsychje> you can virtual machine it, live try it, or test install it on other computers
<akmal25> lotuspsychje: great
<akmal25> i will 
<akmal25> thanks
<lotuspsychje> im also helping debug it
<akmal25> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> !info rustc
<ubottu> rustc (source: rustc): Rust systems programming language. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 18327 kB, installed size 68060 kB
<ice9> how much performance loss between using the discrete card as primary GPU and using PRIME?
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-18
<donofrio> 20.04 will be a LTS release?
<dax> yes
<donofrio> alright, planning on retooling my w10 workstation (tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk2020) with wsl2 this time and 20.04 using testing till released - fun times ahead
<donofrio> it's wsl1 right now
<donofrio> this was only way to run ubuntu on corp network, now that airwatch client exist not it's making the powers that be accept linux on the network again.....thank you folks for all you do, going to lurk mode
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-19
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.13-050413-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) 
<tomreyn> Blade: were you looking for help there, or just posting your configuration for others to admire?
<Blade> i not a lame no need help
<lotuspsychje> Blade: you have been warned several times already not to just random paste your inxi info into the ubuntu support channels..when will you understand?
<Blade> no react .......
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-440
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-440 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 440.44-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 402 kB, installed size 1150 kB
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: what about it?
<lotuspsychje> good news for the future
<tomreyn> why, is it now open source?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: no i mean if 440 isnt included in bionic, but is in 20.04
<tomreyn> oh i see. it's available in bionic via ppa, though. but that'd be OT here ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: version differs from the ppa one also that 440, but 20.04 also still in dev phase so..
<lotuspsychje> we will see at final what happens
<tomreyn> yup :)
